# The LG Optimus One Thread



## noobdroid (Dec 2, 2010)

THE LEGEND LIVES

*i.imgur.com/yK5FVhk.jpg?1


*Android Kitkat based ROM:*

Cyanogenmod 11.0 RC13 (only flashable using latest recovery)
CyanogenMod 11.0 [OS2SD] (flash OS to SD card instead of internal memory)
Paranoid Android 4.4
Android-L Themed Omega ROM


*Android Lollipop based ROM:*

Cyanogenmod 12.0

*PS:* Lollipop roms are WIP and definitely not ready for daily use (or any kind of use). Or more like any kind of use. Flash it if you know what you are doing.


*Custom Recovery:*

TWRP 2.7.0.0 Touch Recovery
AmonRa 3.0.6
CWM 6.0.5.3

[EXPERIMENTAL][OS2SD/Internal]TWRP 2.8.0.0


*Misc:*

GAAPS
[MOD] Move to sd-ext | Simple app, private-app and Dalvik cache to SD solution
WiFi Voltage Reduction
Search as Power / Power as Search


----------



## jetboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pros:
- Dedicated GPU..so you dont have those hangouts. I have posted a youtube link in the G3 vs O1 thread wherein it clearly shows smooth playing of around 4-5 popular games. Tho I know these are smart phones 
- Froyo
- Hvga screen.
- Good looking (atleast more better than G3)

Will point out if come across any more!!


----------



## funzuloo (Dec 3, 2010)

I have read in some discussions that this phone is restarting unexpectedly and showing no sd card inserted. Anyone facing this problem?

And i want to know about the 256k color screen...how is it? How much and what difference does it make in comparison to 16M color screen.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ yup. XDA forum filled with SD card problem. i'll say if someone having problem, take it to the shop & get it replaced. but after USB debugging the problem usually goes away.

another small problem is O1 + WiFi = B.E (not bachelor of Engg  battery empty)


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

The thread title should be "LG Optimus ONE User Reviews"

From the posted pics above, especially the one showing O1 held in hands, this phone looks close to ugly. Surprising to read SD card problems too...none of the 'highly rated' reviews from 'highly respected' sites (!) covered this aspect. More the reason, people should wait for user reviews before blindly purchasing this phone...more so, when it competitor, G3, has just received FroYo update!


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 3, 2010)

Been using this phone since the last couple of days. Not yet faced the SD card problem. 

Looks is subjective. Some like it, some don't. 

Touch is very good and sensitive. Music sound quality is fantastic. The call quality is as good as it get. Wifi connection is very good (but drains battery very fast). Browsing is ok and pinch and zoom works quite well (please don't compare it with higher spec phones).
Camera is just about ok. Decent daylight pictures.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ you won't. if the problem was there you should have faced it already. as you haven't, so no need worry.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 3, 2010)

@ Adi,
G3 hasnt received the froyo update officially yet, it is still awaiting and most prolly it is in last week of December or 1st or 2nd week of January.

@funzuloo
Even i read those problem but after having a scan of the sd card or format usually fixed the problem.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> @ Adi,
> G3 hasnt received the froyo update officially yet, it is still awaiting and most prolly it is in last week of December or 1st or 2nd week of January.



Its actually officially available for i5800 but since both i5800 and i5801 (G3)  are virtually same, its as good as official to me. But even then, does it really matter? With FroYo, your main purpose should be able to use SDCard for app storage and thats certainly getting fulfilled.


----------



## funzuloo (Dec 3, 2010)

Are games like Raging Thunder running in O1? Smoothly and nicely?


----------



## sangeek (Dec 4, 2010)

I bought O1 at Rs. 12,819 from themobilestore ; the phone feels awesome.
But I have one complaint for LG and maybe questions to other owners. I use linux(Ubuntu) as Operating System; but at work and home.
I want to install the LG PCSuite (as the notification says update is available ..); but the one they have provided with the phone is only a windows version(.exe) .. not sure how to fix this problem 
worst case I have to install it on my friends PC .. but want to try out all the others options before that .. any advice ??


----------



## jetboy (Dec 4, 2010)

funzuloo said:


> Are games like Raging Thunder running in O1? Smoothly and nicely?



Check below link. This surely proves the graphics performance for LG optimus one.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFwAp...eature=related

They have tested angry birds, racing thunder 2, nfs shift, winds of steel. I must say all of them play very well


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ AMD is no.1 GPU maker in the world now. & Andro 200 was their creation. sold the mobile line to Qualcomm. so i won't expect anything but the best at good price.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 4, 2010)

@sangeek
Please tell us more about the phone it would be helpful to others.. [includes me]


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2010)

*Lg Optimus One P500*

*Technical Specification : *LG Optimus One P500

*Box Content :*
* Handset P500 (Colour - Black)
* Charger
* Battery
* Inear Plugs
* 2 GB Micro SD Card
* Data Cable
* Leather Cover
* User Manual

After using Optimus One (or O1) for two days (I guess) I am ready to post my opinions. This post will include facts I liked/disliked about the phone, for elaborated review head straight to GSMarena or phonearena 

*Liked :*
1. O1 is quite a looker. The black and silver colour combination is awesome!
2. Build Quality is above good. Smooth rubbery finish adds to better grip.
3. HVGA (320*480 pixels) resolution. Texts and (small) images looks appreciably better than Galaxy 3 with WQVGA resolution (240*400 pixels).
4. Good screen. Colours look natural.
5. Android 2.2 aka FroYo.
6. 512 MB RAM.
7. Nice touch response.
8. Great Performance. Everything operates smoothly (I think) mainly cuz of FroYo.
9. Packet Data Enable/Disable button on notification bar. Really helps when no data plan is activated 
10. Excellent loadspeakers. Sound output is comparable to Galaxy 3.
11. Provided earplugs are very good.
12. Good Battery Backup.
13. Live Wallpapers. O1 can easily handle these.
14. Leather Cover is pretty much usable. Dosn't feel cheap.
15. HSDPA 7.2Mbps.
16. Gaming is good. I have tried Angry Bird and Raging Thunder 2 Lite. Works without any glitch.
17. Message widget is cool.
18. HQ option in YouTube Player

*Disliked :*
1. No flash 10.1.
2. 256K colours. Visible colour distortion at shaded regions of images (at 100% zoom).
3. No front Cam.
4. Loads of preloaded apps. Some of them are usefull but most of them just sucks. Moreover they unnecessarily consumes memory.
5. Stock android music player. No mini-music player in locked mode to play next/previous track (like in Galaxy 3).
6. User manual is useless.

*Note :* Please comment if you find any point useless/biased/subjective . And do add some of yours.


*Benchmark Tests*
** BenchmarkPi :* 4702
** Benchmark :* Already posted by als2 


> Total graphics score : 235 .39777
> Total cpu score : 232 .64512
> Total memory score: 193 .34158
> Total file system: 60.60898


** Quadrant :* 410


----------



## comrade (Dec 10, 2010)

NainO said:


> *Lg Optimus One P500*
> 
> *Technical Specification : *LG Optimus One P500
> 
> ...



Congrats Android mate. Do post us some pics.
Btw I don't find any point in comparing a lower spec mobile like G3 with O1. Obviously everyone knew a low resolution means compromise on pic quality. 
Also share your favourite apps and games that you think as must haves.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

NainO said:


> 12. Good Battery Backup.



how much backup it provides?



NainO said:


> 4. Loads of preloaded apps. Some of them are usefull but most of them just sucks. Moreover they unnecessarily consumes memory.
> 5. Stock android music player. No mini-music player in locked mode to play next/previous track (like in Galaxy 3).
> 6. User manual is useless.



4. did you root the mobile?
5. this is really bad news for me.
6. Universal truth & applies to most mobile


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

dislike - battery back up,camera both are poor.. 
i dnt knw when i was tryin to install some games and all were showing unsupported.. 

like -display is bigger so good for browsing and catch wifi signal very easily.. touchscreen is also very responsive...


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2010)

@comrade
Thnx buddy.
Comparision was necessary as lot of people are still confused between these two phones . And I think i m one of those people who can compare these two phones easily (cuz i was using galaxy 3 before optimus one).

@Sam.Shab
1. Battery backup is good.
- charged cent percent (8pm) then bluetooth transfer of 23 songs, net surfing for approx 1/2 hr and 20 minutes of music. And battery left (morning) was 70%.
2. No i didnt. Will do it 2-3 months later.
3. Dont worry there r lots of apps available in android market that provides that music functionality.
4. 

@pulkitpopli
Thnx for addition. It seems you are first time android user. Use Task Killer regularly to kill unwanted apps.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah m using dat advanced Task Killer.. really hate this killin process everytym..


----------



## dreatica (Dec 11, 2010)

For the LG users, 

"LG will upgrade all Optimus One smartphones currently using the Froyo OS to the next version of the Android OS, Gingerbread. Details of the upgrade schedule will be announced locally in due course. We sincerely apologize for the confusion and misunderstanding that was caused regarding this issue."

LG commits to upgrading Optimus Ones to Gingerbread, angry hordes abate -- Engadget


----------



## sangeek (Dec 11, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> @sangeek
> Please tell us more about the phone it would be helpful to others.. [includes me]



The phone is the best android phone in India within 15K range.
I am still experimenting with all Android has to offer; and so far very pleased with things.
I like LG's custom home(launcher).

Two things I would like LG to clarify on (and my only concerns with Optimus One) :
1. The package of phone says "Adobe Flash v10.1" but I am unable to play any flash files . I did call up the service-center guys but they seem to be clueless about my query. I have to follow up with them ..
2. The "Update Notification" app says "there is an update". But when I connect the phone to PC to update; It says "no update found" . Not sure if the app is buggy. The service center guy told I'll receive an SMS from LG; if there is an update (and as per him there is none till now). No other option; but to believe the service-center guy.

Flash support there or not there is really bugging me. I think I'll post a query to LG website (if they have a online feedback/support mechanism).

www.sangeek.com



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> yeah m using dat advanced Task Killer.. really hate this killin process everytym..



"SystemPanel Lite" is a very good app; which doubles up as a task-killer also.
The best part of it "Kill All" option. It takes care of killing the none-essential useless apps.

www.sangeek.com


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

sangeek said:


> 2. The "Update Notification" app says "there is an update". But when I connect the phone to PC to update; It says "no update found" . Not sure if the app is buggy. The service center guy told I'll receive an SMS from LG; if there is an update (and as per him there is none till now). No other option; but to believe the service-center guy.



visit here. they listed the new update some V10c or V10d maybe.


----------



## NainO (Dec 12, 2010)

@sangeek
Bad news mate - 
No flash 10.1 for Optimus One , due to some hardware limitations.
LG has printed flash 10.1 on box but thats incorrect.


----------



## noja (Dec 12, 2010)

It can never have flash because its cpu does not support it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2010)

lol

LG Sells 2 Million Units Of Optimus One


_


----------



## sangeek (Dec 12, 2010)

NainO said:


> @sangeek
> Bad news mate -
> No flash 10.1 for Optimus One , due to some hardware limitations.
> LG has printed flash 10.1 on box but thats incorrect.



It means LG cheated on me ... 
I really owe an explanation from LG officials .. I'll see what to do about it ..

But apart from that .. the phone is a doll .. ummmaaaa ... I love it
.. and also LG has promised Gingerbread upgrade to it 
LG


www.sangeek.com


----------



## NainO (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^ and that makes optimus one one of the most future proof android phone 

BTW as said by Hrithan, flash 10.1 is the least interesting thing for most of us (who use only youtube).


----------



## fa4u (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanna know where can i download free hi-fi 3d games like Prince of persia, NFS, Asphalt 5 , assasins creed for our LG P-500 Optimus One phone..


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 13, 2010)

^ @android forums or android market(paid) and for *ahem* version we cant post it here, its against the rules 

and also regarding asphalt 5:

Cons:

* Made for high end android phones
* Can become laggy when alot is going on in the screen at once


----------



## NainO (Dec 13, 2010)

*Qualcomm's Neocore* Benchmark result -
49.6 fps 

Pretty good as compared to 55.2 of Samsung Galaxy S(as a reference).


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ that benchmark is optimised for qualcomm processors. so the score of samsung galaxy which has a cortex A8 processor is not indicative of its real performance.

the cortex A8 1ghz processor with powervr sgx 540 gpu in samsung galay s will blow away anything in its way 



_


----------



## NainO (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ biased GPU test!!! Bad Qualcomm 
Thnx mate.

Can you suggest some other benchmark tests or apps?


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 13, 2010)

@naino:
Try the neogate benchmark


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there anybody here facing problem with 8gb card.

I tried two of them (Verbatim and Sandisk) both Class 4 and the phone sort of misbehaves. It hung a couple of times (had to remove the battery) and the phone auto-restarts...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ try kingston. most problem are from Sandisk cards so Kingston may work fine.


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

@noobdroid
Unable to find that app in android market. May be you can provide a link 

@socialdistortion
hey buddy i dont hav any answer for your query but hav a question instead!!! 
Are you the same "socialdistortion" from XDA P500 forum?
If yes, hav you rooted your phone???


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 15, 2010)

NainO said:


> @noobdroid
> Unable to find that app in android market. May be you can provide a link
> 
> @socialdistortion
> ...



How'd you guess 

Yup I've rooted the phone (Z4root did not work... Had to use SuperOneClick and that too hung but somehow the phone got rooted.)

But now I've returned back to original (Planning to bug the SC if the memory card issue crops up often... since it is within walking distance )


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

socialdistortion said:


> How'd you guess



Been visiting that forum regularly 



> Yup I've rooted the phone (Z4root did not work... Had to use SuperOneClick and that too hung but somehow the phone got rooted.)
> 
> But now I've returned back to original (Planning to bug the SC if the memory card issue crops up often... since it is within walking distance )



How's the experience???
And can you tell me (or us ) *how to root?* and *unroot?*


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 15, 2010)

Z4root is available in the Android Market. Just install it and then hit root. Should take about a minute or two and then automatically restart (may even take 5 mins...). Try it a couple of times...

You should have a new app called SuperUser installed now. That confirms you are rooted. Somehow this did not work but it works in other android phones.

Another is a PC software ([APP]SuperOneClick v1.5.5 (Root, Unroot, Enable Non-Market App, Get UNLOCK code) - xda-developers) called SuperOneClick. Install it and then simply hit root. You have to enable USB debugging mode before rooting the phone. 
This software seems buggy and does not quite say it is finished (wait for a couple of minutes). But check the phone and SuperUser should be installed... If you see that icon then you can simply pull out the usb plug and then restart your phone. 

Now you are good to go. Apps to install after rooting... Root Explorer and Titanium Backup (Must have). And you can delete all the crap (Bollywoodji )

Rooting is not really a must for Froyo IMO... You've already got most of the good features pre-installed (wifi tethering for eg)... Installing custom ROMs are a must though (Watch out the XDA forum )

And do install SWYPE... It is definitely the best keyboard for this mobile


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

also can try the gingerbread keyboard. its better than SWYPE or any other keyboard.

also reading about the Megatron ROM. looks good. but better let it mature before trying. maybe a new AmberHome will be better than the antagonist (megatron) rom.


----------



## allenmobis (Dec 15, 2010)

NainO said:


> *Qualcomm's Neocore* Benchmark result -
> 49.6 fps
> 
> Pretty good as compared to 55.2 of Samsung Galaxy S(as a reference).



Samsung Galaxy S is a better cell phone


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

allenmobis said:


> Samsung Galaxy S is a better cell phone



No buddy. Actually, it is a *much better* cell phone . That's why i used it as a reference.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

after a month, forget GS as reference & pick up LG Optimus X2. thrashed GS & will continue to (until Samsung brings something like HAWK or so, to replace its hummingbirds)


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^ it will be Tegra 2 (LG) vs Orion (Samsung)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

Orion? ok let me do a bit of R&D then. thanks. i think i had heard this name but can't recall when.

oh yes, read in GSMArena a few months back.

@noobdroid, i guess its time to edit the first post & put up a list of LG O1 owners & a couple of better pics (of your mobile).


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 16, 2010)

Further view:

music player didnt had equalizer and the default music player wasnt juicing out what you wanted. solution ? Mixzing player use it with the bundled ear plugs... perfect!!!!

there is no option to create contact groups to send mass message...


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 17, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> there is no option to create contact groups to send mass message...



But there is an app for that ^^ forgot name, but its possible using that specific application.Maybe someone can help you.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> Further view:
> there is no option to create contact groups to send mass message...



Install "handcent" and "groupu". use groupu to create groups but make sure u dont have more than 15 contacts in each group(otherwise the message sending will fail).


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys! I got my optimous one today  got home just 2 mins ago will test phone now and report back later  btw damages = 11.75k.Nearby small store was giving for 11.7k but I took from Alfa anyways


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ cheaper & more cheaper. congrats. cheers  do a small review & if possible list the preinstalled apps that you think should be kicked out rightway.


----------



## babloo81 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys, I am looking to buy an Android smartphone and have shortlisted Samsung Galaxy 3, Samsung Spica and LG Optimus for purchase. Can you let me know which is the best of these 3. Also I will be in Mumbai next week and plan to buy this at Alfa. Can somebody let me know the best price for these phones. Can the price be bargained there or are prices fixed? If there is somebody from Bangalore who has bought these phones recently, please let me know the Bangalore prices as well.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 17, 2010)

Spica is actually the best out of those three, but samsung stopped its production.So you're best bet is to go with Optimus One, I personally own it and its awesome! 

Actually anything below 12k is a great price, considering it's still lingering around 12-12.5k in rest of India.

No you can't bargain, the prices are fixed and they are written on large glass thingy stuff, so you don't need to ask anyone

IIRC the prices are higher in Bangalore, around 12.3k last I heard.


----------



## NainO (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^ Spica *was* the best and Optimus One *is* the best 

Can anybody give me a link to SWYPE. I tried one but it said "screen size mismatch"


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 17, 2010)

Search for SWYPE HVGA and you should get lots of links in google.... Try and download the latest version (I think it should be 2.15.X.X)
Here you go: The search string - "Swype.HVGA.2.15.56.14870".

BTW a new firmware is out and installs like a charm. Not yet available via OTA or LG PC suite... and not yet able to root it.


----------



## server3249 (Dec 18, 2010)

socialdistortion said:


> Search for SWYPE HVGA and you should get lots of links in google.... Try and download the latest version (I think it should be 2.15.X.X)
> Here you go: The search string - "Swype.HVGA.2.15.56.14870".
> 
> BTW a new firmware is out and installs like a charm. Not yet available via OTA or LG PC suite... and not yet able to root it.



How did you install the firmware update then? Where did you get it? Is it the official update from LG India?

Also to those who have rooted the Optimus one in India, what process did you use? I tried searching for z4root but couldn't find it in Market. 

Also is there any good case available for this phone in India? Not a pouch type One because that obscures the controls.


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 18, 2010)

server3249 said:


> How did you install the firmware update then? Where did you get it? Is it the official update from LG India?
> 
> Also to those who have rooted the Optimus one in India, what process did you use? I tried searching for z4root but couldn't find it in Market.
> 
> Also is there any good case available for this phone in India? Not a pouch type One because that obscures the controls.



Find the latest firmware here: *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/ATCIBK/V10e_00/V10E_00.kdz

Updates the phone to android 2.2.1 and the sd card problem seems to have been sorted out. You will need to download the KDZ updater from the web.

But be warned, the new firmware defeats all the popular methods of rooting. If you need to root stick to the default firmware. Download z4root 1.3 and install it (Google it)


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 20, 2010)

Further View:

Been out partying but yeah testing the device ...

Clicked a few pics in complete darkness:

*hphotos-snc4.fbcdn.net/hs1068.snc4/133044_177559878934870_100000425778653_507392_4835297_o.jpg

{it is pic of laser light in a pub}

This is in broad day light:

*hphotos-ash2.fbcdn.net/hs532.ash2/133475_177197635637761_100000425778653_504823_7584411_o.jpg

let me knw hw they are..

Battery lasted for 1.5 days with :
GPRS/EDGE off.
Heavy texting and calls.
Moderate wi-fi
Moderate gaming


@Siddesh:
I hv been using handcent on my G5 nd was sending 60 msgs in go in a single group



Guys: Give me the names who owns the device so that I can edit the post. You can PM me the same


----------



## Dark_Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> I hv been using handcent on my G5 nd was sending 60 msgs in go in a single group
> 
> 
> 
> Guys: Give me the names who owns the device so that I can edit the post. You can PM me the same



Group with 60 contacts in 1 go using handcent. You Sure about that? Which version of handsent you are using?
whenever i try to send message to a group with more than 15 members, the message sending fails. 

Anyways, I m a O1 user too...


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: the LG Optimus One <Yes i want it!>*

Morning guys!!

This is gonna be my first post in this forum. Good to be here finally. I tried finding out a "Introduce yourself" thread, but to no avail. Anyways, am Abhishek, a lad from Bangalore. Am totally into Trance and automobiles. You might be wondering what I am doing here then , well, I am pretty much interested in whats happening in the Android world and want to be a part of the bandwagon soon. 

Speaking of which, I wanted to know from Bangalore folks, to suggest shops which would offer the best price. As of now, the lowest quote I've got is of 12,500, but am sure there would be shops selling at better rate than this. 

B'lore janta, please advise!! Shop name/ location/ ph. no would be very much appreciated. 

Also would like to know, if there is a "Buy n Sell" thread in here. My 5 months old E71 is up for grabs, with all OEM accessories n bill. 

Thanks,
Abhishek.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2010)

^^ welcome to TDF but please please please use the normal fonts & black colour. that colour hurts the eye man. please edit the post.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ welcome to TDF but please please please use the normal fonts & black colour. that colour hurts the eye man. please edit the post.



Done Sam _Sahab_ 

B'lore folks.. please give some pointers to shops offering the best price. The best I've got yet is 12,500. But am sure, there are shops selling this piece for less than that. 
Puleeez

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys can anyone tell me is there any other app apart from PowerAmp which has sound settings e.g. equalizers etc . ??????


----------



## spearhead121 (Dec 27, 2010)

hi guys.. this is my first post here 

im planing to buy an android phone in one or two days and iv shortlisted O1 and X8.iv done my home work and iv decided upon O1 but im still not able to rule out the SE X8 completely. the only con i can clearly see is 256mb of ram. can someone please tell  me more cons on x8 over O1 so i can walk into the shop n become an optimus one user by tonight..


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ Small screen, Android 1.6, costlier, no multitouch, no camera autofocus, only 168 mb ram 

want more ????


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Small screen, Android 1.6, costlier, no multitouch, no camera autofocus, only 168 mb ram



to make it easier for *spearhead*:

*small screen:* 3" only. a bit too small to properly.
*Android 1.6:* slow + apps have to installed in the phone memory.
*costly:* 14-15k whereas Optimus One cost 12k or less.
*no multitouch:* Android 1.6 doesn't have multitouch. i think Froyo is needed for it.
*no camera autofocus:* maybe the official X8 update to Eclair (wait 365 days more) that many are waiting will bring it, provided the camera is capable.
*168Mb ram:* 512Mb ram on LG Optimus One 

i not know how can he say he done his homework


----------



## allenmobis (Dec 27, 2010)

spearhead121 said:


> hi guys.. this is my first post here
> 
> im planing to buy an android phone in one or two days and iv shortlisted O1 and X8.iv done my home work and iv decided upon O1 but im still not able to rule out the SE X8 completely. the only con i can clearly see is 256mb of ram. can someone please tell  me more cons on x8 over O1 so i can walk into the shop n become an optimus one user by tonight..



I still do not like to use Optimum T due to low memory unlike a smarphone has.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 27, 2010)

nise spamming ^^ haha. bots, bots everywhere.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 28, 2010)

prateek_san said:


> hey guys can anyone tell me is there any other app apart from PowerAmp which has sound settings e.g. equalizers etc . ??????



bump !!! ... optimus owners .. pls any suggestions on this ?????????


----------



## als2 (Dec 29, 2010)

^^mixzing


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey guys can someone tell me if we can turn off bollywoodji or somehow prevent it from connecting to  internet without  rooting?


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 30, 2010)

OK so I was reading the reviews of O1 at various sites & also discussions related to it on other forums.

Now the most important negative point I found about the phone is the lack of Flash in browser. Even it is not possible to install Flash as the processor of the phone does not support Flash instructions.

Now the XDA forums had a thread in which users were complaining about being cheated by LG. They posted snapshots of the package of O1 clearly mentioning Flash 10.1 inbuilt while the phone was not flash capable.

Some users form other countries reported that only the "Indian" version of O1 has Flash inbuilt. The responses of various Indian users were more contradictory. Some state that Flash works on their browser while some say that it doesn't work. 

Also the new O1 packages have a black tape pasted on the place where Flash support is written. 

I would like to know what the O1 users have to say all about this issue.

[Q] Install Flash player on optimus one - xda-developers

*i56.tinypic.com/wv4uw3.jpg


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 30, 2010)

@Prateek

I had posted a link to PowerAmp full version (recently cracked), but the forum moderator didnt approve the post n warned me of not spreading piracy on the forum !

Its available on 4shared.com or simple googling...just search for "PowerAmp full"..I hope the moderator has no problem with this post. If yes, dont show me the red card, a yellow card will do, since I aint aware if only linking is unallowed, or even talking abt pirated stuff, too.


----------



## NainO (Dec 30, 2010)

@utkarsh
It can't be remove without rooting, if you don't have a data plan activated use the Data Package unable/disable toggle button present on the notification bar. Other than that I don't think it can be cut off from being able to connect to internet.

@pauldmps
Indian Optimus One being flash enabled is a myth. Even my box got flash lite support printed on it. It's LG fault.

Now the box comes with a black tape covered on the printed flash lite part


----------



## dreatica (Dec 30, 2010)

@NainO  how to remove after rooting ? z4root and ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2010)

i think flash lite is supported. but the full flash is not supported.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^is flash lite inbuilt in the phone?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ no idea mate. but once read (in XDA forum) that one have to download it. & also Flash lite can't be compared to the full flash. in short, this mobile doesn't have or support flash.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 30, 2010)

& will never support due to limitations of the processor. 

Also point to note is that it doesn't even support Flash lite as the users are complaining. That's a shame considering that even old Symbian phones have flash lite.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 31, 2010)

I am getting Class 10 - 8 GB SDHC CARD for 900rs, heard some problem with sandisk card. It is ok to go with this 8gb memory card ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2010)

as told before, have to flash the new firmware (the contacts, msg, etc) will not be affected but the mobile can't be rooted.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> as told before, have to flash the new firmware (the contacts, msg, etc) will not be affected but the mobile can't be rooted.



Sorry bro, I guess I miss that. Flash with which firmware ? which is the stable firmware to flash with ? v10c which is available ? or some other firmware and offcourse will it void the warranty with some european firmware like v10e ?

Thanks again bro.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe it was in some different thread. i quite can't remember.

i think v10e (haven't visited XDA forum for a week, no news if new firmware out). no, if you update with LG firmware (not the modded one), till you not mess up the update procedure, there shouldn't be any problem & warranty won't be void.

also i can't say if v10c is a latest firmware for India & v10e for UK & nearby. but better flash the v10e. at least you won't face the SD card problem (many users facing mem card problem has replied the problem is gone) & there won't be any "Bollywood ji" (maybe theres something like hollywood ji )

welcome buddy


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 31, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @Prateek
> 
> I had posted a link to PowerAmp full version (recently cracked), but the forum moderator didnt approve the post n warned me of not spreading piracy on the forum !
> 
> Its available on 4shared.com or simple googling...just search for "PowerAmp full"..I hope the moderator has no problem with this post. If yes, dont show me the red card, a yellow card will do, since I aint aware if only linking is unallowed, or even talking abt pirated stuff, too.



no problem man ... i got that part sorted now ....


----------



## nandan (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys;

       I just bought optimus one, I was facing a problem connecting with pc via usb through LG PC suite. I have installed the pc suite given by the LG. I was able to connect to pc only through mass storage i.e; sd card. No other usb connecting options available in settings of the mobile..Plz some one help me out through this problem

O1 users help me.............


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 31, 2010)

Im buying a phone soon....budget is upto 15k. 
Ive searched for a lot of phones online..I liked the optimus one the most..Im no fanboy of any company...just want the best deal. 

other contenders are:
galaxy 3 (obviously  )
htc aria/gratia (froyo)
motorola quench xt5
dell xcd35
huawei x6 (amazing features..not yet launched..but specs are mindblowing!)

going by specs x6 is best..hands down..but huawei is a brand i havent heard of in India before....can anyone tell me if its good....'coz i can w8 till mid Jan for this phone...else wich other phone is good?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ check the Samsung Galaxy 551 before finalizing LG O1. if the keyboard is usable, G551 is as good as LG O1 if not better.

don't consider Huawei as its battery sucks. Dell products are ZTE rebraded (most). so don't. Moto TX5 looks bad but you get a good camera. no idea about the HTC pair.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wat abt the price of Huawei IDEOS X6? 

@Sam 
LG sucked for half of the ppl here, but we have a great family of smartphone in the name of Optimus, n now everyone had gone mad at buying a Optimus One. Even before its launch, u've started claiming that its battery sucks etc..? There are many brands that are not known world-wide, but still start with weak products n gradually start creating better n then great products, while some of those less popular brand products are found to be better than those of the biggies. I thot it was a faltu Chinese company until I read abt them n then I was discovered that Tata Photon has been created by them n that they r a huge Telecom company. Lets try them.

Read comments at sites, ppl are excited abt this Huawei product, especially coz they sell at a lower cost. This is one of the comments on GSMarena page:



> This phone has good genes. For those who still don't know Huawei, it is a huge networking and telecommunications equipment supplier. We just don't hear much about them because they deal more with institutions (telcos & mobile network providers, corporate enterprises, BPOs, etc.) than they do with consumers. In 2009, Huawei surpassed Nokia-Siemens to become the No. 2 supplier of global mobile network gear next to Ericsson


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2010)

i know & read about IDEOS series from Huawei & are terrific bang for buck but the battery they use can't be compared to others. i can't say about X6 but the entry level IDEOS battery is terrible (last 1 day at max with a 2.8" screen & a slow processor). but the X5 & X6 use 1Ghz processor, maybe Snapdragon. i can only hope the mobiles last 12hrs on 1 charge.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^
X5 uses MSM7230 800Mhz processor and X6 uses QSD8255 1ghz processor both are 45nm soc's along with 1500mAh battery so obviously better batterylife than first gen snapdragons (65nm). the entry level huawei you are talking about has 2 generations old MSM7225 proccy (the one in G1) with 1200mAh battery.

and the G551 is just a galaxy 3 with a keyboard. I don't know how will it be better than O1.



_


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year to all... 

Got the O1 yesterday for 12.7 K (inclding an 8GB Card) 

Is there any one stop link to getting started with customization? I found many forum links but was wondering if there is any recommended one....


----------



## dreatica (Jan 1, 2011)

Tested the force apps to install on sd method and it works well with optimus one. Now, I get more space in phone memory. If you guys are interested in doing this, head towards :

HTC Desire - Answer To: How to Install Apps to the SD Card by Default on Android 2.2 Froyo

The tutorial is for desire, but works well with optimus one. NFS shift was taking 38mb+ in phone memory, moved to sd card and it's still working well with no lags etc


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ congrats & happy new yr. BTW, 12.7k = optimus one + 8gb card? start with LauncherPro & swype (beta).


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys, anybody have checked New Sony Ericsson's x10 mini pro Successor 

Have an impressive config
Check here  : Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro successor is a real beast - GSMArena.com news

So am Confused now, Iam getting Optimus one At 12,000/- should i buy or should i wait?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

mobile store is selling it for 12.6k. so 12k is a good price, get it.

also i don't have faith in SE. they yet to have a single mobile running Froyo, whereas other manufacturers have 2-3 of them. also lots of power (1Ghz processor) in a small device will make it run hot & eat through your battery life in a few hours.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, I will buy it soon then 
Also hope i will get good earphone and pooch in boxs 

Which color is good ?


----------



## NainO (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^ don't worry about earphones and pouch, go for it.
Choose between black or white color (IMO burgundy color is for girls )

And sony ericsson xperia x10 have 1GHz and QWERTY. I don't think it will even be in 15k price bracket


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 1, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ congrats & happy new yr. BTW, 12.7k = optimus one + 8gb card? start with LauncherPro & swype (beta).



yep, the price is for both.  The price is near around 12.5-12.6K here in Hyderabad, and I finally found a shop which was offering it for 12.2K.

At first I was hesitating about the features but the on the net and finally the posts in Mobile Monsters convinced me to buy it. 

Tried various features, and I am extremely pleased with the phone.


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 1, 2011)

*hey everyone......i've some final doubts before buying o1......

1.i've read in xda forums that screen response is buggy and phone tends to be slow while playing games like raging thunder.......have any of the users experienced this..???

2. my main priority would be playing movies on my mobile......does installing rockplayer make  the phone slow....??will it play mkv videos of standard resolutions??

3. and what about the battery life?? will it stand 2 days in average use?

please try to clarify these ....i would be buying the phone from cochin....the price is 12.5k here......*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

means i too can get it for 12.2-12.3k, but will need to do a bit of jogging around.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 1, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *hey everyone......i've some final doubts before buying o1......
> 
> 1.i've read in xda forums that screen response is buggy and phone tends to be slow while playing games like raging thunder.......have any of the users experienced this..???
> 
> ...



1. I haven't found a single lag yet (using launcher pro). Not tried raging thunder, but player nfs shift, and other 3d games which works well.

2. rock-player doesn't slow down the phone, again haven't tried mkv but i simply copied 700+ movies to phone SD and it was played perfectly by rock-player.

3. average use it will standby for 1.5day. my high usage stands for a day.

I also bought O1 for 12.5k try bargaining as some members purchased for 11.5-11.7k.


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 1, 2011)

@gtcdon

Raging Thunder and almost all other 3D games work smoothly on the Optimus One coz they work without any lag on my Optimus GT540 (which has 600Mhz processor n only 170MB RAM) 

Rock player turns the phone into a great video viewing experience. No issues. Rock player offers two viewing modes - system mode and a default mode. Some videos lag on the default mode, but all videos run smoothly on the system mode, which u can select on long-pressing a video in the folder.

This phone is a steal for the price you guys are being offered for.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys does anyone know about some accessory (obviously micro usb camera) which enables video calling in lg optimus one p500? one of my friends found one for galaxy 3 which comes with  a software which enables video calling. i also saw that galaxy 3 has the port on top but optimus had it at the bottom. so i guess that there might be some other type of accessory for optimus.                @pauldmps: i saw my friend's so  called 'NOKIa n98i' lolzzz...... it was a chinese crap. the camera was 8MP but clarity was even worse than a cheap indian handset. the UI was yuk!!!!!!!!! it was awful.


----------



## tejaslok (Jan 2, 2011)

Finally got O1 today at the price of *12.2k* including 5% VAT(bargained for some time and finally got @ this price). and i  had previously used nokia 5130 xpressmusic So this is like a whole new xperience to me, the only word to describe it was !WOW! i had never had a touch(capacitive)screen phone and LG O1 is a very awesome phone and i need to go thru some threads here before installing any apps.

ty *Digit* for this Forum and ty *Guys* for info and the help...... 

cheers....  

BTW can some ppl here make a thread like the one that has all the "symbian apps". like this one

It will be helpful for me and some newbies about Android


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 2, 2011)

@tejaslok: Congrats mate

@gtcdon: Tha battery backup is pretty good. I was trying out everything yesterday - bluetooth file transfers, wifi was ON for hours for app downloads and installs , texts, long calls, games (angry birds lol) plus an overnight standby and the battery is now at 40% (charged to full yesterday noon). Though the fastest battery drainer is wi-fi, ofcourse.

The only disappointments for me so far is firstly the Camera. It's pretty average inside rooms or low light areas. But oh well, at this price it would be too much to ask for. I guess the performance in Outside areas should be acceptable.
The other thing is the presence of some useless apps like Bollywoodji . Will have to look for rooting and then freezing them today.

It would be great if we have an apps thread as Tejaslok suggested.

meanwhile, here is what I have downloaded/installed/tried out till now.

*Apps*
Opera
Handcent SMS
Appkik
Swype (It's a Beta and registeration is open now)
LauncherPro
PowerAmp
Rock Player
Vlingo
Battery Indicator
z4root
Colornote
Meebo IM

*Misc*
iMDB App
Battery Indicator
Compass
Instant Heart Rate

*Games*
Angry Birds1 & Seasons
Chess
Unblock Me Free

Any more suggestion guys?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 2, 2011)

@INFINITE: among games i also like replica island and atilt 3d. i've also downloaded an animated weather widget ( apart from the apps you've downloaded) and also easytube.


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 2, 2011)

dreatica said:


> 1. I haven't found a single lag yet (using launcher pro). Not tried raging thunder, but player nfs shift, and other 3d games which works well.
> 
> 2. rock-player doesn't slow down the phone, again haven't tried mkv but i simply copied 700+ movies to phone SD and it was played perfectly by rock-player.
> 
> ...





niraj87 said:


> @gtcdon
> 
> Raging Thunder and almost all other 3D games work smoothly on the Optimus One coz they work without any lag on my Optimus GT540 (which has 600Mhz processor n only 170MB RAM)
> 
> ...





iNFiNiTE said:


> @tejaslok: Congrats mate
> 
> @gtcdon: Tha battery backup is pretty good. I was trying out everything yesterday - bluetooth file transfers, wifi was ON for hours for app downloads and installs , texts, long calls, games (angry birds lol) plus an overnight standby and the battery is now at 40% (charged to full yesterday noon). Though the fastest battery drainer is wi-fi, ofcourse.
> 
> ...



thnx a lot guys fr the help........surely getting o1 this week.....and do keep a apps and games thread so it will be helpful for android newbies like me......


----------



## nandan (Jan 3, 2011)

*Thumnail image in messaging*

Hi guys i am a newbie to O1,

         While texting messages through SMS i find my messages under thumbnail view of 'me'. The view is good in a thread, but how to dispaly my own image in that thumbnail image presently its blank. I updated 'My Profile' in contacts with my pic n phone number. O1 users plz help me in solving this, It would look great if i can get through this



O1 users help me.............


----------



## NainO (Jan 3, 2011)

^^^ there are two more options buddy 
USB Debugging and USB Tethering


----------



## nandan (Jan 3, 2011)

@Naino thanks buddy,I sorted pc suite problem.How about thumbnail image in messaging?????Any settings that have to be adjusted????????


----------



## Peregrine (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought an O1 for 12.3 from the Mobile Store in Mumbai. They started with 12.6 but willingly reduced 300 when told that Croma is selling @ 12.3 . 

I have spent 3-4 days with O1 now. For a user like me, coming from a Sony Ericsson feature phone, the O1 with Froyo has been a revelation. Android has a way of making you think that you were using bricks before this . 

Initial impression of O1 has been excellent. It is a solidly built phone and the soft touch material is real high quality stuff - it oozes class. I also appreciate the physical 4-buttons at the bottom. Not only does it look better (check out Motorola Quench XT3/5 with touch sensitive buttons and you will know what i am talking about), it's also more practical. Yes, the camera lacks flash, but then you are not buying the O1 for the camera. Mind you, the image quality is quite good for a 3 MP snapper. The screen is very responsive and multi touch works quite well. The default brightness is set to around 40% and it is quite enough - it can be increased if desired. 

LG has skinned the stock 2.2 interface a little bit - this is good thing and a not so good thing also. LG has taken some tips from Launcher Pro and have provided an option for 7 home screens along with an application dock at the bottom. The interface is snappy and I have not experienced any lag whatsoever. In my opinion, there is no major reason to replace the default launcher with Launcher Pro or ADW. 

LG "advertises" the fact that there are 40 pre-installed apps and I think this is the only mistake LG has made. Most of the applications are not really useful and some are just plain annoying (Bollywoodji !!!) and we can't remove these applications without rooting. Having said that, The annoyance level is really not that high for you to root the phone and void the warranty. Bollywoodji is the only app which has troubled me with constant notifications however you dont get more than 2-3 notifications a day (which can be easily deleted from the notification screen itself). My advice would be stick to the apps - some of them like Taskkiller are actually useful !

Till now I have installed only 2 additional apps - swype and adobe reader. Swype is must have and there is a significant improvement in typing speed and accuracy to be had. That said, any full touch screen phone (without a slider/ regular keypad) is not really suited to heavy texters. 

Before buying this, I had considered Galaxy 3, SE Xperia X8 and Motorola quench XT3. However, each of them suffers from drawbacks (Eclair 2.1 for all, Poor resolution for G3, Small screen size and no multi touch for Xperia, poor looks and choppy touch screen of XT3) which made me go for O1 for the excellent value for money package it provides. LG's track record for mobile is not excellent in India, and I am convinced that they will reverse it with O1. After all, they are the No 3 in worldwide mobile handset sales (IDC report published in Digit Dec 2010 issue). 

I will be posting further experiences as I get deeper into the phone.


----------



## NainO (Jan 3, 2011)

^^^


> I also appreciate the physical 4 -buttons at the bottom. Not only does it look better ( check out Motorola Quench XT3 /5 with touch sensitive buttons and you will know what i am talking about)




I know that, using Galaxy 3 before this phone and really it's a good upgrade over it.


@nandan
No idea pal. Even I tried the same but all in vain


----------



## noobdroid (Jan 4, 2011)

@nandan:
it cannot be changed from normal settings.. not sure about any hack or tweak.. 
or else you can use ADW launcher it will change the home screen so you wont see the default msg icon


----------



## nandan (Jan 4, 2011)

@noobdroid:

        Thanks for ur response buddy, but i dont want to change the look of the home screen  Anyways lets hope that a new solution could be found for this thumbnail image in messaging thread


----------



## paradisevikas (Jan 4, 2011)

i purchased o1 from ebay today for 11.5k


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 4, 2011)

paradisevikas said:


> i purchased o1 from ebay today for 11.5k



Wow
have you got the product ?
how you done payment ?


----------



## NainO (Jan 4, 2011)

congrats vikas and price is just awesome


----------



## als2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Peregrine said:


> Android has a way of making you think that you were using bricks before this .
> 
> .



exactly my thought


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys, I just noticed that LG launcher allows u to rearrange and unistall apps from the drawer itself on clicking the left hardware button menu? This is a newly discovered great facility for me. Knew abt it?


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah, but does it really uninstall? have you noticed it does show move and uninstall, but there is no option to just pick one..or maybe there is..and i missed it somehow.

Edit: If i remember correctly, there is an option, to uninstall individual apps, but it doesn't really uninstall. I had tried it when I wanted to get rid of one of the apps. I figured individual rearranging is possible..


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 5, 2011)

^^i just checked uninstalling few apps n they were really uninstalled..


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Really?!? I wouldn't risk that if I were you.

What apps did you delete btw?
I want to get rid of some preinstalled apps


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 5, 2011)

^^I'm NOT talking abt pre-installed apps !!! You cant uninstall those apps without rooting. I've rooted n uninstalled some of LG apps, but I use Android 2.1 Eclair on LG GT540.


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

duh! uninstalling manually installed apps is not a biggie.

what were you talking about? reorganising the stock launcher, right?


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 5, 2011)

I was talkin abt 1-click uninstalling, while other apps like Astro File Manager, Appmanager etc, take 3-4 steps to uninstall apps (the more effort reqd. to do smthng on a phone, the worse). Also, I never knew we cud rearrange apps into categories like Games, Multimedia inside the drawer, which makes it to be a good but ignored launcher. I'm a launcher, widget n organizer app fan, btw..


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Reorganizing the apps is what i was talking about too. i assumed you were referring to all apps and not just the downloaded apps. 
as for uninstalling the apps, one/two or many clicks doesn't matter, but then thats just me. perhaps i have more time than you do, and i am not being sarcastic.
that said, i've only downloaded few apps so far, and they could be uninstalled very easily. msn messenger, estrong and some more. um..wait, i didn't uninstall estrong, i had to reset my phone..so that was gone.


----------



## paradisevikas (Jan 6, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Wow
> have you got the product ?
> how you done payment ?



product shipped today
payment done through netbanking


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 6, 2011)

@me1

I have 250 apps (no nonsense apps) installed on my apps2SD enabled LG GT540 n the list will increase with time. It isnt easy to manage all of them.


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 6, 2011)

*thnks to this forum....i've bought lg o1 for12.5k.....worth for every penny you spend.....feels awesome to have android on your hands although transformation from my previous s40v3 mobile to android has been tough.....installed quite a few apps.....battery life is o.k for me....now which is the best site for getting apps and games......??*


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 7, 2011)

*can anyone please pm the link of vplayer full version if its available....rockplayer doesnt support sd resolution mkv files and no audio on smaller resolutions on o1.....hoping vplayer is better....

also please suggest good sites for games......*


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Guys !!!

Bought Optimus one today only at 12,300 also replace 2gb card with 8gb Transcend class2.
Phone is Fun, getting used to it as iam new to OS, can you guys tell me how to change home screens, i dont want that screen showing Climate.

And also recommend me few must have apps. Also there are loads of pre installed, are they usefull ?


----------



## NainO (Jan 8, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Bought Optimus one today only at 12,300 also replace 2gb card with 8gb Transcend class2.



Congrats 



> Phone is Fun, getting used to it as iam new to OS, can you guys tell me how to change home screens, i dont want that screen showing Climate.



Remove the widget.



> And also recommend me few must have apps.



Tunewiki
mVideoPlayer
DoubleTwist
Angry Birds
Astro
Tube Mate
Dolphin web browser
Opera Mini



> Also there are loads of pre installed, are they usefull ?



Majority of them are bulls**t!!!
Bollywoodji is irritating with its notifications popping out every now and then..


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 11, 2011)

Should i root my mobile, i am angry by all lg apps
anyone has ?
Tell me how to do it


----------



## noja (Jan 11, 2011)

im using the app killer widget. it kills all runing apps.
also disabled auto sync.
disabled edge connection during games and rock player.
does anyone know of ne mp3 player app with eqializer?


----------



## dreatica (Jan 11, 2011)

I flashed prime v2 rom, and the phone is working perfect. You all must give this rom a try.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2011)

All the LG optimus 1 users....pls give your feedback as my brother is planning to buy this cell. Thanks


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ Task/App killers should be used sparingly.

Here is how to root.
1. Download z4root 1.3.0 from HERE to your PC.
2. Transfer the .apk file to your SD-Card using the USB Cable.
3. Install the file on your phone (find it using the file manager, tap it)
4. You might have to enable USB Debugging if it isn't already ON. The app will prompt you to do so it its disabled. You can enable it from Settings -> Applications -> Development -> USB Debugging
5. You have 2 options, Temporary Root / Permanent Root. Temporary root will be disabled if you reboot your phone, but usually its enough for removing the useless apps.
6. It might take 2-3 minutes to root.

7. Once done, download and install Titanium Backup (Free version) from the Android Market. The Pro paid version supports Freezing/Unfreezing of apps and some other features.

8. Once installed, Take a complete backup of your phone (user+system) apps and data.

9. In the lite version you can uninstall system apps. So select the app which you want to remove and use Uninstall option. BE CAREFUL AND SURE OF WHAT TO REMOVE WHILE UNINSTALLING STUFF. IF IN DOUBT, DON'T....ASK FIRST 

No more Bollywoodji, Infant Vaccine Tracker etc for me


----------



## NainO (Jan 11, 2011)

@noja
Use MixZing.

@abhidev
This phone is best, considering it's price.
I think in mid segment of android phones only HTC Gratia excels Optimus One, but alas it's availability is doubtful.

@infinite
Nice tutorial buddy


----------



## noja (Jan 11, 2011)

how doi install swype? its not on market


----------



## NainO (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^
Register at SWYPE website.
You will receive their mail with a link to SWYPE DOWNLOADER.
Download and install it.
Follow the instructions on this installed app.


----------



## Pranav Rao (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations everybody!
I have now been using the Optimus1 since a month. And yeah, it rocks!

I blog for a website called techknots, and I have written this post on how to setup your Android phone.
Here it is: ( *www.techknots.com/mobiles/android-phone-setup-guide/ )

OR

Search google for "Techknots Setup first Android phone" and my article will pop up.
(Moderator not allowing me to post links yet      )


I am sure this will help you a lot if you are migrating to Android for the first time like me.

Do check it out, and tell me if it helped.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 12, 2011)

So what follows in this post is the list of apps (along with their QR Codes)that I have on my phone now. Sorry if I suck at the descriptions that I wrote  I tried to provide a brief intro, You can get get the additional info from the market.

*REQUIRED* - Download and install any Barcode Scanner from Android market (I recommend ZXING client), Scan the below codes with it and it will present you with a link to the exact app in the market. No need to search anymore. 
However, if you are reading this page on your phone itself, simply click the appname and it should take you to the appropriate marketpage. 
BTW, a wifi or fast GPRS connection is needed if you want to download the apps


*Recommended Apps*
Lock Screen Widget - Don’t want to use the top button every time you want to lock your phone? Well this takes care of that. Install, add the widget to the home screen and Voila! You can lock your phone with a simple touch
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.droidmania.lockscreenwidget



Quick Battery Widget – add the widget to the home screen and see the exact amount of battery left.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.bwx.qs.battery



Handcent SMS -An excellent substitute to the default messaging app present. 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.handcent.nextsms



MixZing- A very good player with equalizer support and other features. 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.mixzing.basic



Apps 2 SD- Move your apps  to SD to save the Internal memory.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.IQBS.android.app2sd



AndroZip -Utility to create and extract zip files on your phone.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.agilesoftresource



Quickoffice - Alternative to Thinkfree Office 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.qo.android.am3



RunKeeper - An activity tracking app (using GPS/Maps) which is useful for those following a fitness regimen. I guess it is free till Jan end, though not sure.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.fitnesskeeper.runkeeper.pro



Andrometer - Use your GPS to measure distance etc.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.highwaynorth.andrometer



Meebo IM – A good IM app with multiple client support
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.meebo



RockPlayer- Can play your avi’s and mkv’s directly
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.redirectin.rockplayer.android.unified



Advanced English Dictionary – Must Have dictionary app. NOTE- Requires an additional download (to your sdcard) for the first use.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.mobisystems.msdict.embedded.wireless.wordnet



Quick Settings – Get a one touch access to all the basic settings of your phone.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.bwx.bequick



*Useful Apps*

Compass – A compass app with analogue/digital and other compasses.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.apksoftware.compass


ColorNote – Add stickies or to-do lists to your home screen
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.socialnmobile.dictapps.notepad.color.note




LauncherPro- An alternative to the stock android launcher.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.fede.launcher



Google Sky Map- Make use of the inbuilt GPS and wow your friends/family 
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.google.android.stardroid



Camera360 – A camera app which provides additional features
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3AvStudio.Android.GPhoto



FxCamera – Another useful camera app.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Aymst.android.fxcamera




eSpeak TTS – Give voice to your phone
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.marvin.espeak



Paint – similar to Paintbrush
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.electricsheep.paint



Google Translate – Get voice translations instantly
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.google.android.apps.translate



Tasker – Automate your android device.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Anet.dinglisch.android.tasker



Listables! – These QRcodes were  generated using this app.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.alostpacket.listables




*The following 3 Apps require Root Privileges *
Titanium Backup *ROOT*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.keramidas.TitaniumBackup

AdFree *ROOT* Remove/Block all the ads usually seen in apps like Taskiller etc.
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.bigtincan.android.adfree

MyBackup Root *ROOT*
*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=120x120&chl=market%3A%2F%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dpname%3Acom.rerware.android.MyBackupRoot

Phew.....it was a long post...so here ends PART-1. Will post the Part-2 soon.


----------



## oval_man (Jan 12, 2011)

wow,gr8 work man,infinite,keep it up

ok,'root' procedure is same for all android?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ yes, except some HTC that have locked the NAND. for them the usual Z4Root won't work. or you can also try using it through ADB from Android SDK (need to input a few commands)


----------



## Gollum (Jan 12, 2011)

what's with the code? Where are the links?


----------



## noja (Jan 12, 2011)

how do I use gps on my phone?
which app do I use. 

My phone plays 720x400 resolution divx without any problem (lag etc) with rock player (hardware mode) yay!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2011)

NainO said:


> @noja
> Use MixZing.
> 
> @abhidev
> ...



In what all areas does it excel...and how much is the cost?


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jan 12, 2011)

noja said:


> how do I use gps on my phone?
> which app do I use.



I'm not sure if O1 has a native navigation solution with it, but you can always use Google maps with GPS activated, so that you could see the orange/ green dot in the map.

If I am not wrong, Gmaps is offering free navigation on Maps 5.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey i am using airtel gprs from yesterday but now its not working 
how to use it now ?
its showing network error when opening android market.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jan 12, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> hey i am using airtel gprs from yesterday but now its not working
> how to use it now ?
> its showing network error when opening android market.



1> Restart your fone.
2> Check if access points parameters are correct.
3> If nothing works, contact Customer Care, to get the GPRS settings message sent to your handset.

hope it helps. 

Abhishek


----------



## noja (Jan 12, 2011)

go to the connection manager and enable 2g/edge data.


----------



## NainO (Jan 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> In what all areas does it excel...and how much is the cost?



In camera (5 MP vs 3 MP)
And in software-hardware integration
See this quote made by gsmarena



> It even managed to outperform the LG Optimus One P 500 , which runs Froyo on the same CPU. We’re guessing its software wasn ’t set up as well as the Gratia one.



Expect the price to be on heavy side (even more heavier than widfire)


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey i cant get RockPlayer in Market, and when clicked at the link which infinite has given, market is saying its not available.

How to get it, iam unable to scan that image too, ive downloaded xling bar code scanner but how can i scan the image in webpage, it uses camera, right? i ve tried using it by scan barcode of my mobile box but it takes heck of a time

Please give me a link and a solution to it.


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hii Guys.. i'll be buying the Optimus one in few days.. this will be my 1st android phone... Finally after so much waiting  

my query right now is that i hav an airtel postpaid connection n i dont hav any internet data plan right now.. n i dont want to get a data plan as of now coz i can use wifi mostly where i go n at home also.. so i think some apps constantly use internet so will i be able to turn them off or stop them from using Gprs when i cant use wifi?? coz if they use gprs constantly den my bill will be too long 

Thanks.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 13, 2011)

@pratik385: Looks like the app is not availble in the market. You can try downloading directly from *HERE* .
As for scanning the image on webpage, you can scan them with your phone when the page is opened on a PC. 

@jagg89: Congrats! keep us posted.
Yep, you can turn off gprs/data connectivity. The notification bar at the top of the screen provides  one touch start/stop toggles for WiFi-Bluetooth-GPS-Data. And also, you can use wifi and gprs separately (keep one ON and the other OFF)


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 13, 2011)

ok cool! Thanks iNFiNiTE!

Hopefully will get the phone in 1 week..


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 13, 2011)

guys, which 3G services are good ?
iam planning to get it as airtel gprs sucks 

Bsnl Vs Docomo Vs Idea

also please tell me also call rates, which will be vfm and kam me bam


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 13, 2011)

Using the phone since a month and couldn't be more satisfied!. Rooted, am on prime v2 now, will check out void. When exams get over i.e.monday


----------



## noja (Jan 13, 2011)

why do we need to root the phone? its good as it is. I can use auto desk sketchpad on my phone even when the requirement is of 1ghz cpu. 
but how do I stop the gallery from reading my zip image archives?


----------



## hoha7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey im juz on the verge of buying this awesome phone but i juz have one doubt in my mind, Is every1 facing the sd card unmounting probs?


----------



## me1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who is using the stock keyboard? I've been meaning to download the gingerbread keyboard for a while now, but never got around to it. I'm too lazy..
Offlate, I noticed that the keyboard I'm using lags. It wasn't lagging before..any idea why it lags?
Just to clarify, by lag, I mean, when I type a letter it doesnt show up immediately, it takes some time.

That list of apps seems good, though I didnt download any. I did check a few, they were all from the market, its a good thing because lazy people like me don't have to search for them elsewhere


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2011)

@hoha7, no only some ppls face that problem. usually using 8Gb SanDisk Class 4 cards.

@me1, the lag many say is cause of the processor but i say its cause of bad code optimisation. so a different keyboard mayn't solve the problem but heard Gingerbread update should. also to port gingerbread kb, i think rooting is needed? or did i missed something?


----------



## me1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Really? A different keyboard is not going to  solve the problem? 
Saves me the trouble of downloading a new keyboard. No, rooting is not required to get the gingerbread keyboard.

It doesn't lag all the time, but it does sometimes..and Iam noticing this lately. This keyboard is annoying, not only because of the lag..but for many other reasons. Either I hsven't gotten around to using this effectively..or it is simply annoying. Sooner or later I will have to get the other keyboard


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 14, 2011)

me1 said:


> Am I the only one who is using the stock keyboard? I've been meaning to download the gingerbread keyboard for a while now, but never got around to it. I'm too lazy..
> Offlate, I noticed that the keyboard I'm using lags. It wasn't lagging before..any idea why it lags?
> Just to clarify, by lag, I mean, when I type a letter it doesnt show up immediately, it takes some time.




*use swype dude.....it doesn't lag atleast on my o1......its great....*

*over a week now with my o1....surely a must buy....but camera isnt impressive....my earlier nokia 3120c's 2mp cam+flash could take better than 01......but again its not that much of a thing for me...

rockplayer plays mkv files painfully slow.....its so lagging except the divx files....have anyone used vplayer??? does it play mkv videos smooth?

nd my fav. list of apps till nw...
opera mini 5.1
astro file manager
adobe reader
advanced task killer
photoshop express...(barely use it)
winamp
apps 2 sd pro
tapatalk pro
launcherpro
tubemate
imdb

games...
nfs shift 
fifa 10
prince of persia
angry birds
slice it
sims 3
solitaire
guitar hero 5
midnght bowling 2*


----------



## Gollum (Jan 14, 2011)

what is apps to sd pro? does it install all apps on the sd card? also the ones which don't give you the  option to install on the sdcard.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 14, 2011)

@gtcdon, 

Yes, mkv file are very frustating to watch, i thinks its resolution problem, i will try downloading 480p mkv file, will tell you about it.


Well after 4 days i have well organised my O1 d/w apps and games, Now Loving it. Thanks to everyone out here for suggesting me esp Sam.shab, Nain0, infinite. 

Guys,

Do post some Awesome Games here.

Is there any site for d/w all apps, games, etc from PC and then copying it to SD ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2011)

me1 said:


> Really? A different keyboard is not going to  solve the problem?
> Saves me the trouble of downloading a new keyboard. No, rooting is not required to get the gingerbread keyboard.



i am not fully sure but this lag problem occurs when playing games & when typing. also HTC Gracia has a slower H/W but doesn't lags & offers slightly better performance. so, gingerbread update should solve it (modded roms won't. they use original LG ROMs).



me1 said:


> It doesn't lag all the time, but it does sometimes..and Iam noticing this lately. This keyboard is annoying, not only because of the lag..but for many other reasons. Either I hsven't gotten around to using this effectively..or it is simply annoying. Sooner or later I will have to get the other keyboard



gingerbread keyboard looks far better in that case.



gtcdon said:


> use swype dude *miss* .....it doesn't lag atleast on my o1......its great....


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 14, 2011)

Gollum said:


> what is apps to sd pro? does it install all apps on the sd card? also the ones which don't give you the  option to install on the sdcard.



no it only allows to install those apps which has the capability to be installed into sd card...the difference is pro version is free of ads...



pratik385 said:


> @gtcdon,
> 
> Yes, mkv file are very frustating to watch, i thinks its resolution problem, i will try downloading 480p mkv file, will tell you about it.



even 360p mkv files lag on rockplayer......someone pls try vplayer....its a paid app from market...i cant afford to buy it as i dont have a debit/credit card and no cracked version released yet...


----------



## NainO (Jan 14, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Yes, mkv file are very frustating to watch, *i thinks its resolution problem*, i will try downloading 480p mkv file, will tell you about it.



No buddy, its video problem. mkv videos even make samsung wave sweat (720p, where it plays mp4 videos with same resolution just fine).
mkv video rendring is a tough task. I dont think 480p resolution would make any difference.
But give it a try and let me know if it worked 




> Thanks to everyone out here for suggesting me esp Sam.shab, Nain0, infinite.



YOUR WELCOME MATE 



> Is there any site for d/w all apps, games, etc from PC and then copying it to SD ?



Try getandroidstuff dot com.
Its still in its initial stage so dont expect availability of all apps


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey can anyone tell me about the GPU of lg optimus one p500 vs. GPU of galaxy 5. One of my friends (galaxy 5) gets 39.1 fps on nenamark while I(optimus) get only 29 fps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

GPU of Optimus One is Adreno 200 which is just sufficient for most mobile games. best way to test the scores is to use quadrant. not know what GPU G5 uses. maybe Samsung's in house SoC.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2011)

O1's GPU is supposed to be better than G5's but I don't know which GPU g5 uses.


----------



## NainO (Jan 15, 2011)

@utkarsh
Just as Sam said - try quadrant


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yah! I tried quadrant. It gives me an overall score of 404. Its it good? Also how can I check my previous results when I am not connected to net.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want to increase scores, enable stagefright.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ how to enable stagefright?????????


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys, Ive tried 480p Resolution mkv files, but still its lagging 

BTW

Advance task killer is good or bad for Mobile ?
Coz ive read in AndroidForum, that its not good.


----------



## NainO (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^ as expected 

And use of ATK is controversial, some say it's useful while other decline it.
For me it's necessary.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys I just installed #void delta over my prime v2 and I gotta say its effing amazing!. Totally loving it  and I'm on 710Mhz now instead of 600Mhz which is a considerable amount of difference . I recommend you all update to that 

Now putting back my 3D games and stuff lets see how they fair.

@utkarsh

Well that depends on which ROM you are using. I know how to do it on #void but dunno about stock or prime.

@pratik

maybe try overclocking/flashing to megatron. I guess that should help.

PROTIP: It will drain your battery real fast though xD


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ can it be done on original firmware? Coz I don't wanna install a custom ROM.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey man how to add contact in message in handsent sms, i know click option button and then to attach, in that there is contact, but after selecting one or two contacts, what to do next ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Advance task killer is good or bad for Mobile ?
> Coz ive read in AndroidForum, that its not good.



my friend sms me in mng time asking if task killer is good or bad (100% same question). actually if the mobile is loaded with crapware, use it (bollywood ji). but if using a clean mobile & Froyo. no to killing task. will eat more battery.



siddhesh222 said:


> Hey guys I just installed #void delta over my prime v2 and I gotta say its effing amazing!. Totally loving it  and I'm on 710Mhz now instead of 600Mhz which is a considerable amount of difference . I recommend you all update to that



AFAIK, void is stripped of most apps & is more like a advanced ROM (user can experiment with it). BTW, the 710Mhz OC had any noticeable affect in battery? & performance (i bet games will run at least little more smooth)?

BTW, which rom according to you is better? Prime or Void? did you tested Megatron?



utkarsh009 said:


> ^^ can it be done on original firmware? Coz I don't wanna install a custom ROM.



i doubt it can be. if not, than at least a custom kernel will be required (that allows this).


----------



## dreatica (Jan 15, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, which rom according to you is better? Prime or Void? did you tested Megatron?
> 
> .



I tried all, prime v2 is the most stable, running it from a week and there are no reboots or card mount issue. I would suggest everyone to go for Primev2. 

Also, have installed almost 60+ apps and 20+ games and my phone memory is still 130mb+. All credit to prime


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 16, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Hey can anyone tell me about the GPU of lg optimus one p500 vs. GPU of galaxy 5. One of my friends (galaxy 5) gets 39.1 fps on nenamark while I(optimus) get only 29 fps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The O1 is supposed to give 49 or 51 fps (not sure)...my LG GT540 gives 49fps



pratik385 said:


> Hey man how to add contact in message in handsent sms, i know click option button and then to attach, in that there is contact, but after selecting one or two contacts, what to do next ?



Select the contacts and then press the left hard key (i.e. menu) and choose "end select"..thats how its done in handcent n i dont like it, too.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok so now I'm getting wierd errors like " the process com.android.phone has stopped unexpectedly" :/. Seems like titanium backup is at fault. void worked for a while, and now I get this.



Sam.Shab said:


> AFAIK, void is stripped of most apps & is more like a advanced ROM (user can experiment with it). BTW, the 710Mhz OC had any noticeable affect in battery? & performance (i bet games will run at least little more smooth)?
> 
> BTW, which rom according to you is better? Prime or Void? did you tested Megatron?
> 
> .



Well it itself is quite stripped of applications but I like how its customisable.

 Well yes, the battery is drained faster but it lasts me from 9 AM to 12 AM on semi-heavy usage ( will have to verify again, will report back with accurate figure).  so it doesn't make a difference either way.Going to stick with 710. some guys on xda even have it on 825 or something  but they're in europe with temperatures like -14 or so, so not gonna OC more.

Well I was gonna try 3D games but then this error came up. The GUI sure is more smoother though. everything feels much faster overall.

Btw I prefer Void. But that's just me. Some guy here before posted he'll stick with prime v2. You should try for yourself!. it's basically all the regular flashing and you just have to make a few folders on the SD card after that.

EDIT: I tried Krazy Kart Racing, It is a 3D game and handling feels much better after the OC and I can finally win some races lol


----------



## Dark_Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hey man how to add contact in message in handsent sms, i know click option button and then to attach, in that there is contact, but after selecting one or two contacts, what to do next ?



Try "Go SMS". I personally feel that its much better than handcent. It's lighter, faster, free and no ads. And also the group sending is much much better than handcent. I have sent msgs to upto 50-60 numbers at a time... Give it a try if you want to send sms to group.



siddhesh222 said:


> Hey guys I just installed #void delta over my prime v2 and I gotta say its effing amazing!. Totally loving it  and I'm on 710Mhz now instead of 600Mhz which is a considerable amount of difference . I recommend you all update to that



Hey dude!! Can you please provide a guide of how you overclocked your device or some links for the same?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I tried all, prime v2 is the most stable, running it from a week and there are no reboots or card mount issue. I would suggest everyone to go for Primev2.
> 
> Also, have installed almost 60+ apps and 20+ games and my phone memory is still 130mb+. All credit to prime



Void is also good one. just prime is easy & Void is slightly complicated (read the thread's first page).



siddhesh222 said:


> Ok so now I'm getting wierd errors like " the process com.android.phone has stopped unexpectedly" :/. Seems like titanium backup is at fault. void worked for a while, and now I get this.



maybe its cause of different kernel. did you backed up your contacts & other stuff while running stock ROM? i feel its cause of kernal. 



siddhesh222 said:


> Well it itself is quite stripped of applications but I like how its customisable.



read it yesterday. create folders to switch. the concept is good as long as ppls have time to read the 4 important posts.



siddhesh222 said:


> Well yes, the battery is drained faster but it lasts me from 9 AM to 12 AM on semi-heavy usage ( will have to verify again, will report back with accurate figure).  so it doesn't make a difference either way.Going to stick with 710. some guys on xda even have it on 825 or something  but they're in europe with temperatures like -14 or so, so not gonna OC more.



100Mhz OC is acceptable, but 200-250Mhz. that a serious NO. theres always the risk of getting something burnt. even a 100Mhz OC is not recommended but as 800Mhz+ is achieved, 700Mhz is safe.



siddhesh222 said:


> Btw I prefer Void. But that's just me. Some guy here before posted he'll stick with prime v2. You should try for yourself!. it's basically all the regular flashing and you just have to make a few folders on the SD card after that.



yes. yesterday gave a good thorough reading of Void. liked it. Prime is good, but void is even better.



siddhesh222 said:


> EDIT: I tried Krazy Kart Racing, It is a 3D game and handling feels much better after the OC and I can finally win some races lol



in void or Prime?



Dark_Knight said:


> Hey dude!! Can you please provide a guide of how you overclocked your device or some links for the same?



follow these steps:
1. root.
2. install prime.
3. OC done or use a custom kernal. OR use an app. damn, forgotten the name but i guess it needs root.


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 16, 2011)

@dark night

I had installed GO SMS, but found that it displays only the phone numbers of the contacts in the msg list, rather than the names of the contacts. If this problem has been fixed in the latest version, inform me plz.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> maybe its cause of different kernel. did you backed up your contacts & other stuff while running stock ROM? i feel its cause of kernal.
> 
> 
> in void or Prime?



Well yeah void does use a custom kernel. But so does prime and it worked fine on it.

Nah, I backed it up on prime.....you think flashing stock rom, restoring there, backing up again then flashing void, and restoring again would work?( long, I know )

Well googling the issue tells a different story. like about switching operators or visiting a different country.idk. I tried their stuff and it doesn't work :/

The process com.android.phone has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again. - Google Mobile Help

Well but that seems very much possible too, since my phone works perfectly fine on void when I remove my sim card/ turn on airplane mode. Wierd.

oh btw I had tried the game before OC on prime and after OC on void.

@dark_knight

just install void. It OC's your phone and you get the best available rom out for optimus one as of yet .here's the link.

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=887281

I know, it seems intimidating at first, but hey, since I managed it, why can't you?. Ask me for any help needed!


----------



## Dark_Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

niraj87 said:


> @dark night
> 
> I had installed GO SMS, but found that it displays only the phone numbers of the contacts in the msg list, rather than the names of the contacts. If this problem has been fixed in the latest version, inform me plz.



Yaa.. I never had such problem.. and anyways the updates are too frequent. So such bugs are fixed in no time.



siddhesh222 said:


> @dark_knight
> 
> just install void. It OC's your phone and you get the best available rom out for optimus one as of yet .here's the link.
> 
> ...



Void Or Prime??

And what method is effective for rooting v10c version?? apparently i found out z4root doesnt work


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

Dark_Knight said:


> Void Or Prime??



depends on you buddy. Void is what its named. void. empty. its modular & a bit complicated. use what you want, don't turn on what you don't want. simple. 

Prime is readymade type. everything there that you want. don't like than kick it out or turn off that feature. but i feel void better. less hassle & clean kind of rom. but ultimately depends on you. i'll suggest, flash Prime. use it for a month & than flash void after a more stable version is released.



Dark_Knight said:


> And what method is effective for rooting v10c version?? apparently i found out z4root doesnt work



none. downgrade to V10b or you may try ADB. but i guess it won't work. OR, download a rooted v10C. sometime ago someone here posted a link to such a rom.



siddhesh222 said:


> Well yeah void does use a custom kernel. But so does prime and it worked fine on it.



hmmmmmm, yes you right.



siddhesh222 said:


> Nah, I backed it up on prime.....you think flashing stock rom, restoring there, backing up again then flashing void, and restoring again would work?( long, I know )



Prime (backup) ---> Stock (restore & backup again) ---> Void (restore) ---> no idea.

doubt it'll. why not use the LG pc suite to backup contacts? you'll loose the apps but thats a small price to pay.



siddhesh222 said:


> Well but that seems very much possible too, since my phone works perfectly fine on void when I remove my sim card/ turn on airplane mode. Wierd.



really weird. let more members in XDA face the problem like you. than you'll get a detailed solution.



siddhesh222 said:


> oh btw I had tried the game before OC on prime and after OC on void.



void uses an OC kernel? maybe i forgotten. too much load on my head.



siddhesh222 said:


> I know, it seems intimidating at first, but hey, since I managed it, why can't you?. Ask me for any help needed!



shouldn't be a problem till all steps are followed well. & yes, 1 important part. check MD5 checksum. please.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 19, 2011)

Checked my md5checksum, It's the same as the rom creator posted, 2825009926663819fc61c84594c7005a. going to flash void again now.....

@sam btw do you have the optimus one too? I mean I've never seen you post anything about it, only helping others!


EDIT: Guys post about what games you play, please. I've only played a single 3d game on my phone yet :/.

BTW EVERYONE CHECK THIS **** OUT.

**www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk16SaTrEC8&feature=player_embedded*

^^ guy running his O1 at 806 mhz. somebody told me now he's even managed 825 mhz stable lol.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> @sam btw do you have the optimus one too? I mean I've never seen you post anything about it, only helping others!



for now using my 2yr old Motorola. was planning to get O1 in first week of january but got postponed for some reason. trying to get one soon. 



siddhesh222 said:


> ^^ guy running his O1 at 806 mhz. somebody told me now he's even managed 825 mhz stable lol.



thats some serious OC. the mobile heats up? you are running at 2.5X speed of my current mobile. keep it up


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I've kept mine at 710 mhz, don't wanna risk. But that guy said he's stable at 806. But we should also factor in that he resides in europe where temperatures these days are below freezing point.

But another guy on erodov has it on 768 and he says it's quite stable, So I MIGHT consider that.....

Good luck with your purchase! I hope you get O1 only and not any of those galaxy's . Also gingerbread is ~75% complete for O1   (not official, xda.)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

won't go for any Galaxy. only choice is O1 for me.

a lot is coming O1's way this yr. Gingerbread, CM rom, OC kernals. BTW, keep the clock at 710Mhz. 750Mhz or above falls in danger zone. better not use/try such a massive OC.


----------



## me1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone over here use 'whatsapp'?


----------



## gatsri (Jan 22, 2011)

HI guys, 

I am planning to root my phone..  I got some basic questions

1.Say I root my phone and getting rid of all those pre installed app and If i upgrade the phone to 2.2.1 will the phone still be rooted?

2.After rooting the phone, see there any specific app to increase the OC? or is it mandatory to install a ROM?

2. After reading this thread , Void seems to be a better option. Can someone share the disadvantages of VOID if any?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

1. no. won't be. if you install official update, you'll loose root but will get back 100% crapwares.
2. it depends on you. but what i doubt is the default kernel will allow you to increase the clock.
3. just 2 disadvantage: no preinstalled apps, games (for some its a disadvantage) & some changes once done can't be undone.


----------



## gatsri (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the quick  reply..That really helped!

WRT point 3, You said some changes cannot be undone, can you please describe more on this point with some examples?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

gatsri said:


> Thanks Sam for the quick  reply..That really helped!
> 
> WRT point 3, You said some changes cannot be undone, can you please describe more on this point with some examples?





> void. gapps-module (optional)
> Includes what I think are the essential google applications:
> Browser, Calculator, Calendar, CarHome
> Google Talk, Music player, Movie player, Soundrecorder, Youtube
> ...



i mean this.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to see the O1 user numbers increasing.

Can someone help me with this issue?
I took a quick backup of my contacts from my old nokia phone to sim and contacts with multiple numbers were created like XYZ, XYZ1, XYZ2...Now I want to merge these contacts as a single contact like XYZ. 
I tried the stock contacts app, and I guess there is no option for doing this..or maybe I missed. Is there any app/option to do this?

I will really appreciate some help.


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Friends....
Me too a proud owner of O1...but I need some help of urs....
I accidentally deleted my Default Dictionary data from SD Card...that comes with the phone itself... i cant use the dictionary anymore....shows warning cannot read DB file on SD Card.....can someone please upload that folder... i guess the folder name is "edictionary"....i shall be very thankful....


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 23, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Hello Friends....
> Me too a proud owner of O1...but I need some help of urs....
> I accidentally deleted my Default Dictionary data from SD Card...that comes with the phone itself... i cant use the dictionary anymore....shows warning cannot read DB file on SD Card.....can someone please upload that folder... i guess the folder name is "edictionary"....i shall be very thankful....



This is a great free dictionary for Android :

Download the apk:
WordMate.apk

Download the SD card folder (20mb) here :
WordMate | Dictionary


----------



## me1 (Jan 23, 2011)

So..am I the only one using 'whatsapp'? If not to send messages, don't you atleast have it to receive messages?
I know that it doesn't support India, Thailand and Malaysia. But thats the first thing I downloaded from the market, because those who want to send me text messages from across the world, could do it for free. Recently, when I checked their website it said they support all countries, but I wasn't too sure. And about two days back, a freind visiting Thailand sent me a message through whatsapp, because she couldnt reach me through MSN, she said, that she wasn't charged. I sent out messages from my phone, but service charges are deducted from my phone. If provider service charges are not applicable in Thailand, its should not be applicable in India too..
Can any of you send out a message to someone or to yourself and check if service charges are applicable in India?
For example my service provider is Airtel, and I get charged Rs 1 when I send a message to myself through whatsapp.


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 23, 2011)

@niraj87 Thanks its a very nice dictionary.....

but i want that pre installed dictionary too....if u or anyone can upload that "edictionary" folder in SD Card I shall be really very thankfull....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

this phone is good..but it will automatically become for its price if it 16 m screen colours without the need of a debate


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 23, 2011)

hi all, 
me too another owner of O1, and loving it,
bought it on friday for 12.2k.
now i think i will need help of u guys for taking the most out of this phone.
lot of reading to be done i think.

all in all the best phone one can get for the price....!!!!


----------



## me1 (Jan 24, 2011)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Glad to see the O1 user numbers increasing.
> 
> Can someone help me with this issue?
> I took a quick backup of my contacts from my old nokia phone to sim and contacts with multiple numbers were created like XYZ, XYZ1, XYZ2...Now I want to merge these contacts as a single contact like XYZ.
> ...



You could delete all the contacts, but before deleting export to SD card. You can then find a .vcf file in thinkfree, you can't open or view a .vcf file with thinkfree, but if you have Estrong installed you can open and edit the list. Then again, if you have to edit, you might as well edit the contact list..
Thats the best I could think of ..sorry, if it doesn't help.

ps: did you have these contacts as contact1,2,3 and so on in your old phone, because i dont see why it would change your contact list ..

It just occured to me that you could use a contact manager. Their are many such apps, both paid and free..

umm..I think you were asking about these apps. I don't know which app is the best, I use the stock one.


----------



## gtcdon (Jan 24, 2011)

*hi guys....i've a doubt....have anyone updated phone's firmware....mine's v10b.....which is the new firmware available?? does it slow down the phone??*


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 24, 2011)

can anyone tell me how can i update my firmware on lg p500 without using wifi?


----------



## nandan (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

         I was downloading apps & games from the android market and installing them. I could find the installed applications but where do we find these downloaded files in SD card?????


And how to install apps on SD card rather on phone bcoz phone memory is too low????????


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 24, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> can anyone tell me how can i update my firmware on lg p500 without using wifi?



hey there! any reply on this one?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> can anyone tell me how can i update my firmware on lg p500 without using wifi?



if you are talking about OTA update. no. to update the firmware or the rom theres 2 ways: 1. download the .kdz file from links provided in XDA forum & use LG KDZ Updater to update the firmware. chances are you'll brick your mobile (not kidding). or use LG Updater which too have an equal chance of bricking or rendering the mobile useless. 3rd & good option is install custom recovery & flash a modded rom & be happy. chance of bricking is really low if you follow all steps well & read what you should avoid.



gtcdon said:


> *hi guys....i've a doubt....have anyone updated phone's firmware....mine's v10b.....which is the new firmware available?? does it slow down the phone??*



V10C but avoid at all cost. it makes mobile slow & brings lot of extra problems. its more like a alpha version from the amount of problems reported. no improvement at all.


----------



## phooka (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,.

I was under the impression that the latest firmware version was V10E . Its another matter that I have not been able to update the firmware using Lg updater till now - the phone just goes into "emergency mode".


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well actually V10c is the latest in India. V10e/v10n is the latest in europe.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 25, 2011)

Can i add more language fonts in android system so that i will not see blocks in the webpages and facebook.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> Can i add more language fonts in android system so that i will not see blocks in the webpages and facebook.



Adding Additional Language Fonts to Android | Android Devs


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 25, 2011)

me1 said:


> You could delete all the contacts, but before deleting export to SD card. You can then find a .vcf file in thinkfree, you can't open or view a .vcf file with thinkfree, but if you have Estrong installed you can open and edit the list. Then again, if you have to edit, you might as well edit the contact list..
> Thats the best I could think of ..sorry, if it doesn't help.
> 
> ps: did you have these contacts as contact1,2,3 and so on in your old phone, because i dont see why it would change your contact list ..
> ...



Thanks for your input. 

Like I said I had to take a backup of my contacts from old phone, so in a hurry I copied them all to the SIM before sending it for repairs and that resulted in multiple contacts.

Will try to find an app.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

when is Optimus 2 coming to India


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi...
I want to upgrade my SD Card to 8 or 16 GB.......i want to know and want all you to suggest which will be good to use 8 or 16....will using 16 gb card slows down the phone in anyway....and i also want to know which is a better brand Sandisk, Kingston, Transcend, or any other.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> when is Optimus 2 coming to India



optimus 2? when was it launched? or you talking about the 2X?


----------



## dreatica (Jan 26, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Hi...
> I want to upgrade my SD Card to 8 or 16 GB.......i want to know and want all you to suggest which will be good to use 8 or 16....will using 16 gb card slows down the phone in anyway....and i also want to know which is a better brand Sandisk, Kingston, Transcend, or any other.....



no there will not be any issues until you get a class 4 or more. all brands are same except sandisk as I hv never seen any class 4 cards.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 26, 2011)

@funzuloo

All of the brands you mentioned are more or less the same. Get a card from the company with a nearby service center to you. 

People do say you need to have a class 4 or plus card but I have a 8gb class 2 one and my phone has just reeboted twice in my 1 month plus of usage.No issues.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 26, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> @funzuloo
> 
> All of the brands you mentioned are more or less the same. Get a card from the company with a nearby service center to you.
> 
> People do say you need to have a class 4 or plus card but I have a 8gb class 2 one and my phone has just reeboted twice in my 1 month plus of usage.No issues.



you using original rom ? 

I guess when you flash rom that uses swap/ext,  it would be good enough to get a class 4 card to get more speed. Also, he's opting for 16gb.


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 26, 2011)

so can i use 16gb card with class 4 or above without making my phone any bit sluggish?


----------



## gatsri (Jan 27, 2011)

Geeks I need some help ,

I am running on prime V2, and yesterday I activated my 3g (airtel) , I found that 3g is not working in my phone. Other user from erodov confirmed that 3g works fine with prime v2. 

I see the symbol "H" after 3g got activated, however there is no incoming traffic , i could see only some outgoing traffic. 

Customer care told me that , there is no specific settings for 3g, the APN settings are same as before ( airtelgprs.com) . These are my settings Mobile Networks >>data enabled (checked), data roaming (Checked), network mode - Gsm/ Wcdma auto, use only 2g network (unchecked). Access point name - Airtel, APN - airtelgprs.com

Another member suggested me to remove and replace the battery and sim card, I tried that , but no luck. 

I have also raised a complaint with airtel and they are taking their sweet time, I am highly frustrated  , this is my first 3g phone and this is happening..


----------



## phooka (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven’t yet tried to root my phone (though I am sure would try it out sooner or later). However, I can share some experiences from a regular user POV.

•	The variety of apps in market is astounding. Enough to drown in. it is a must to do proper research, check in forums before downloading the apps. Else the data limit can quickly get exhausted
•	It is advisable to have a data plan with higher limit – at least 1 GB if you want to fully enjoy the android experience. So many apps depend on data usage (not to mention android ads) that this much of data usage will happen. A very useful widget to track data usage is “Data Counter Widget”
•	Install SWYPE as the first download in any new Android phone. It is a MUST HAVE. I can actually type faster with SWYPE than with a regular keypad. 
•	I have tried out the alternate messaging applications CHOMPSMS, GOSMS, and HANDCENT. However, all of them had one deal breaker for me – hence had to come back to the stock messaging app (not to say it is bad). The dealbreakers for me were
o	Chomp: too Obtrusive ads
o	Go : Delivery report shows only number and not contact name
o	Handcent: it is slow. Also does not show proper delivery report
o	
If none of these deal breakers matter to you, please do go ahead with these. They each add lots of features to the stock app. 

•	Also tried out some alternate launchers – ZEAM, ADW, LauncherPro, Go launcher. Have found Go launcher to be the best “Free” launcher and am currently using that in place of the stock LG launcher
•	I have tried out few of the alternative browsers – however am back to the stock android browser as the alternates each had one deal breaker or two for me:
o	Opera: Very Fast but text reflow is not too good. Also hated the poor image quality even at best quality setting. 
o	Skyfire: It is SLOW. Of all the browsers used, this was the slowest
o	Dolphin: Did not like the interface very much – it was too cluttered. 

All in all, in my experience, Stock browser renders the web pages best, excellent image quality, decent speed and a very clean interface. Hence, it remains the browser of choice to me. 
•	One useful widget is “Battery left” which provides a nice visual representation of the battery statistics. 
Will keep on posting further experiences


----------



## Sykora (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting an Optimus One (finally admitted to myself that I'm not going to be able to afford a Galaxy S/Nexus S/whatever), and I've got a couple of questions.

1. How easy/hard is it to go back to stock condition if you've messed with rooting and custom ROMs/kernels?

2. Is there a real chance of screwing the phone up by doing all this stuff? I can fix computers easily enough - phones, not so much.

3. Someone mentioned Cyanogenmod coming to P500. Do you have a source? I can't find any.

4. How good is LG's after-sales-service?

Forgive my numerous questions, I haven't had the best of experiences with phones in general.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

^ whatever update/install you do keep it connected to power or else you are going to brick it!


----------



## axeaxel (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm new on this forum and I am glad that I now have a user name here. Recently I bought an Optiumus One. The first thing I tried was to connect to the internet using COnnectify on my laptop. I was surprised because it didn't worked. I read something about android that it can't connect to an ad-hoc network. Also I wanted to root the phone but I have software version V10c-OCT-12-2010. It will work with z4root on this software version? Aaaaa, is there another way to connect to the internet using my lapotp?


----------



## NainO (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^ I think z4root works for this version else try the alternate method one-click root from XDA
And for internet connectivity try PDAnet from android market and follow the easy steps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

I mean when is Dual core optimus coming?


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 30, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Adding Additional Language Fonts to Android | Android Devs



Didn't work........


I am now on void_Delta and overclocked to 710mhz, hardware acc is disabled. 
Battery lif3 seems to be improved.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

^dont overclock it more. Remember,its still a CELlphone.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea wont go further, ifact will remove the oc after some time.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ I think z4root works for this version else try the alternate method one-click root from XDA
> And for internet connectivity try PDAnet from android market and follow the easy steps.



will it? its V10C. if its europian V10C, its ok but if its indian (looks unlikely), he'll have to do backtrack.


----------



## NainO (Jan 30, 2011)

^ that's why I suggested an alternate method


----------



## axeaxel (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok guys, so it worked for my software version. I rooted the phone. But now I still can't connect to the internet. PdaNEt it's only for Tethering  which is a method for connecting a computer to the internet via an internet- capable mobile phone. I want to exactly the revers thing, to connect to my internet connection on my laptop with the LG Optimus. With Connectify-me it dosen't work because it creates an ad-hoc network. I found something here [Q] How to connect to Ad-hoc wifi network? - xda-developers but I don't want to do that because it looks complicated. Any other sugestions?


----------



## phooka (Feb 1, 2011)

Had a query about removing the bloatware. Once I root the phone using z4root, how do I remove the installed bloatware without installing custom ROM? Can I do it using Titanium Backup?


----------



## NainO (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^ yes.
How to Root LG Optimus One & remove unwanted apps | AndroidOS.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

@axeaxel try a software called connectify on laptop.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2011)

After a long debate and defending galaxy3 I finally bought optimus one.
my main concerns were whether this phone would be able to play dvd resolution videos
aka 720x4XX
and the answer is "NO"
the built in video player gives you an error as resolution not supported.
However there is a workaround. All you need is "rock player".
For divx and xvid video's rock player will be able to play the video though hardware decoding and there will be no lag while playing dvd resolution stated above.

Other formats tested that are playable on default video player are
3gp [resolution not tested]
avi [xvid/divx701x376 and below]
mp4[ mpeg4 640x360]

formats that do not play are
mp4 [h264, h263]
mp4 [xvid video and aac audio]
mkv [will not show in the video list of default player]

rock player playability
it plays almost anything. 
Video's that are not playable with default player will play through this app.
mkv video playback is very slow and unwatchable
flv video plays smooth upto 240p and lags at higher resolution
xvid and divx plays without lag if played through hardware decoding


----------



## phooka (Feb 2, 2011)

Done with rooting and removal of LG bundled crapware ! And I am SO HAPPY. No more annoying notifications of "Bollywoodji"


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 2, 2011)

one question, can we revert the phone to the exact condition(software wise) in which we bought this phone{unrooted, lg firmware, LG's recovery(or whatever it is called)}


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ yes. Nandroid backup + flash the original recovery.img from root.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

this phone is clearly better dan G3


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys Finally got my Optimus one today  

hav sm query.. Do i always hav to kill the tasks by task killer?? y cant we exit an app or anything i open, we can only go back or home n the app is still running in the bg until i kill it with task killer??
n sm things like browser, fm radio etc r always running even if i kill them n then restart task killer they r again der?

Btw phone is awsum just got it few hours ago n already lovin it


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

^ congrats congrats.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> Hi guys Finally got my Optimus one today
> 
> hav sm query.. Do i always hav to kill the tasks by task killer?? y cant we exit an app or anything i open, we can only go back or home n the app is still running in the bg until i kill it with task killer??
> n sm things like browser, fm radio etc r always running even if i kill them n then restart task killer they r again der?
> ...



don't use those task killers too much. use them only if the phones gets really slow. the menu that you get when you long press home key are not 'running apps', they are 'last run apps' and some sit in idle state and they don't take any resources. if you want to know what is eating up cpu and memory, use process monitor apps/widgets.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2011)

Bought O1 today @12k.

Found out its coming with latest FROYO version i.e. 2.2.1 !!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2011)

I read on xda forum that 01 users are complaining about dust under the screen. Though my phone did not show any signs of dust under the screen, when I went out in sunlight, I could see some specs of dust right in the center of the screen. Now this is bad. Such a thing should not happen on a touch screen which is not exactly cheap either. My phone is not even a month old and I don't live in a dusty location.
I suggest all 01 users to observe caution while using the phone. Best is to store the phone in some dust free cover.


----------



## kiddish (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking for LG optimus, but i had never use any LG phone, so it good to buy or you suggest any other phone for me...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2011)

make sure the manufacture date of the phone is jan 2011


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ any particular reason? it may ship with Android v10C rom & that may pose problems rooting the phone is someone wants to.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

almost everyone might want to root it.


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 4, 2011)

@thetechfreak thnx! 

@desiibond thnx for the info..

@Sam.Shab mine also came with V10c will i not be able to root it?? well ofcourse i''ll not root now but later smtime..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ any particular reason? it may ship with Android v10C rom & that may pose problems rooting the phone is someone wants to.



not software, but hardware problems like dust under the screen.
mine is made in korea. Chinese made optimus would hae been better.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @Sam.Shab mine also came with V10c will i not be able to root it?? well ofcourse i''ll not root now but later smtime..



i think you can. maybe not by using Z4Root (till they deliver an update) but using 1click root or some other app (its a window software, not mobile). or can be done using ADB shell (read in XDA).



Gollum said:


> not software, but hardware problems like dust under the screen.
> mine is made in korea. Chinese made optimus would hae been better.



how can you say Chinese made LG O1 will not have dust problem? after all there must be some opening or gap in the shell of the mobile for dust to creep in. & i doubt if Chinese made will fix the problem.

BTW, is the problem really noticeable & serious?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i think you can. maybe not by using Z4Root (till they deliver an update) but using 1click root or some other app (its a window software, not mobile). or can be done using ADB shell (read in XDA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right now I trying to keep the phone neat and clean. Most users have reported the phone to get dust at the bottom part of the screen and the amount of dust only increases by time. Some say that the new models dont have this problems. newer ones are those that come with v2.2.1 and mine came with v2.2

However after reading the service manual I feel that the dust is entering through the harwdware keys, especially the big ugly key in the middle. I'm thinking of covering it with a tape but that would spoil the look of the phone.
here is the thread on xda-forum
Dust Under Screen?! - xda-developers


----------



## k4ce (Feb 5, 2011)

question regarding accessories here :

1. Is it easy to find a screenguard for this fone considering the position of the proximity sensor ... the one lg gave with the fone is almst coming off ...

Also, if any users of the Megatron ROM could share how much battery life they are getting ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2011)

Gollum said:


> right now I trying to keep the phone neat and clean. Most users have reported the phone to get dust at the bottom part of the screen and the amount of dust only increases by time. Some say that the new models dont have this problems. newer ones are those that come with v2.2.1 and mine came with v2.2



possible. 



Gollum said:


> However after reading the service manual I feel that the dust is entering through the harwdware keys, especially the big ugly key in the middle. I'm thinking of covering it with a tape but that would spoil the look of the phone.



is there a gap between the key & the cover? or a gap is formed when clicking it. don't use tape. it'll make the mobile look like a broken mobile. but may use a screen protector (cut it out appropriately).



k4ce said:


> 1. Is it easy to find a screenguard for this fone considering the position of the proximity sensor ... the one lg gave with the fone is almst coming off ...



yes it is easy to find. even in Ebay you can find a few good deals. & will a screen protector render the proximity sensor useless? i don't think so. sensitivity may come down slightly.


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i think you can. maybe not by using Z4Root (till they deliver an update) but using 1click root or some other app (its a window software, not mobile). or can be done using ADB shell (read in XDA).



K thanks.. 

i wanna knw where does the installer file(the .apk file) go when we download an app from market?? as soon as download completes it is installed.. now if i uninstall the app n want to install again smtime later then i again hav to download it?? cant we save the .apk for future installation??

sry for all the noobish questions.. m new to android


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 5, 2011)

i ve been using this phone for about 2 weeks now.. and i find it quite good and beats its competitors in entry level hands down.. the 1500mh battery is good enough and gives me almost 15 hours of usage (3G or Wifi constant) and making calls etc..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> i wanna knw where does the installer file(the .apk file) go when we download an app from market?? as soon as download completes it is installed.. now if i uninstall the app n want to install again smtime later then i again hav to download it?? cant we save the .apk for future installation??



no idea about it buy yes, you can root & install titanium backup. backup that app. 



jagg89 said:


> sry for all the noobish questions.. m new to android



you are new & i yet to own one 



bharathbala2003 said:


> i ve been using this phone for about 2 weeks now.. and i find it quite good and beats its competitors in entry level hands down.. the 1500mh battery is good enough and gives me almost *15 hours of usage (3G or Wifi constant)* and making calls etc..



fantastic  my current mobile gives only 4hrs of continuous GPRS. will dump in soon.


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> no idea about it buy yes, you can root & install titanium backup. backup that app.



hmm yea i read that we can backup this way but m gonna use stock rom atleast for 1-2 months before i root my phn.. i found 1 website we can download the .apk file but der r nt mch apps available.. so i guess for the market we cant get the .apk file.. hav to dwnld n install everytym..



Sam.Shab said:


> you are new & i yet to own one



ohh hope u get it soon  i also waited a long tym before i cud get it  so i can understand how desperate u mst be


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ yes. Nandroid backup + flash the original recovery.img from root.



thanks for the reply.

well i have some issues with the phone, i am on void firmware.
1, i cant send anything via bluetooth to othe phones, the send will start but it is always stuck at o% and after some time it would fail.
2, in facebook app notifications are not retrieved, i always gets an error saying, connection closed by peer.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> hmm yea i read that we can backup this way but m gonna use stock rom atleast for 1-2 months before i root my phn..



thats the way to take. get used to Android first. than root & finally a new ROM.



jagg89 said:


> i found 1 website we can download the .apk file but der r nt mch apps available.. so i guess for the market we cant get the .apk file.. hav to dwnld n install everytym..



some mayn't even support LG O1.



jagg89 said:


> ohh hope u get it soon  i also waited a long tym before i cud get it  so i can understand how desperate u mst be



price already came below 12k here but waiting for Galaxy Pop to appear in market. price should go below 11.5k for sure. than will buy O1. don't want to hear the news that the price of the mobile was slashed by 1k just days after i brought a mobile.



MasterMinds said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> well i have some issues with the phone, i am on void firmware.
> 1, i cant send anything via bluetooth to othe phones, the send will start but it is always stuck at o% and after some time it would fail.
> 2, in facebook app notifications are not retrieved, i always gets an error saying, connection closed by peer.



looks like Noejn deleted something important. or missed some script. did you post the problem in Void thread?
the 2nd problem i don't know. not much idea about peers & proxies.


----------



## NainO (Feb 6, 2011)

@jagg89
Use Astro File Manager to backup the required apps and then transfer it to your pc.


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 6, 2011)

@sam.shab yea den u mst w8 a lil more..

@Naino thnx will try it out..

m testing out the battery.. n m impressed..
48hrs since unplugged n still 20% remaining.. used alot of wifi..heavy browsin played game,youtube,gps for a while,1-2hrs call,sm txting n alot other things...also posting this thru phn


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @sam.shab yea den u mst w8 a lil more..



lets see how long i can hold myself back.



jagg89 said:


> 48hrs since unplugged n still 20% remaining.. used alot of wifi..heavy browsin played game,youtube,gps for a while,1-2hrs call,sm txting n alot other things...also posting this thru phn



are you sure? cause as i heard WiFi is the only feature LG O1 looses badly to its competitors. it drains the battery empty very fast.


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 6, 2011)

@sam.shab yea after 48hrs batt came down to 15% n a msg came to plug charger den i finally plugged the charger...i used wifi atleast for 6-7 hrs out of 48hrs but yea i did'nt use it continuously i turned it off wen not in use...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> are you sure? cause as i heard WiFi is the only feature LG O1 looses badly to its competitors. it drains the battery empty very fast.



It does use a bit of the battery but its not that bad.. infact i installed a custom rom last night and the battery back up is much better.. been on wifi or 3g with music player for almost an hour.. and few calls.. i still have 80% left after 8 hrs!


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 6, 2011)

@NainO i installed Astro File Manager worked fine.. can easily backup downloaded apps now.. thanx alot !


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @sam.shab yea after 48hrs batt came down to 15% n a msg came to plug charger den i finally plugged the charger...i used wifi atleast for 6-7 hrs out of 48hrs but yea i did'nt use it continuously i turned it off wen not in use...



on stock rom you are getting good battery backup. try Void echo & you may get 3days battery backup.



bharathbala2003 said:


> It does use a bit of the battery but its not that bad.. infact i installed a custom rom last night and the battery back up is much better.. been on wifi or 3g with music player for almost an hour.. and few calls.. i still have 80% left after 8 hrs!



i know. custom roms are always better & usually light on battery. mainly cause all the unnecessary processes are cancelled out & also some custom roms are optimized. not just code & throw.

so finally an Android based mobile that can openly compete with Nokia in the battery backup section.

BTW, anyone of you heard about any new midrange (below 15k) mobile from LG, based on Android (except the Optimus me)?


----------



## ksrsngh (Feb 6, 2011)

*Facing Problem in Opening gallery*

Is anyone facing problems of gallery not opening after we do a factory reset......
& what is the solution to it.. ?


----------



## NainO (Feb 7, 2011)

^^^ sometimes it takes longer (or much longer) than usual time in fetching and creating thumbnails of images.


----------



## ksrsngh (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for Telling
Bt is there any way of speeding it a bit


----------



## k4ce (Feb 7, 2011)

anyone experiencing battery issues with megatron ROM ?... I just downloaded and switched back to stock (nt reovery.img ... downloaded fresh V10C) ... and guess what, all the LG crapware is gone .... so awesome ....

prefer stock cos of the battery only ... heavy wifi user (on for at least 15 hours a day and does not go into sleep also) ...

BTW, anyone tried the Gingerbread ROM ?... cam and radio still not working  ( also found a bug during screen unlock ) ... not fit for daily use yet


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2011)

k4ce said:


> anyone experiencing battery issues with megatron ROM ?... I just downloaded and switched back to stock (nt reovery.img ... downloaded fresh V10C) ... and guess what, all the LG crapware is gone .... so awesome ....
> 
> prefer stock cos of the battery only ... heavy wifi user (on for at least 15 hours a day and does not go into sleep also) ...
> 
> BTW, anyone tried the Gingerbread ROM ?... cam and radio still not working  ( also found a bug during screen unlock ) ... not fit for daily use yet



What issues you faced? did u overclock it beyond default megatron speed? i m very satisfied with battery.. 14 hours and still 65% left 

I'd suggest not to try gingerbread rom until a fully stable version is released


----------



## k4ce (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ well i dont exactly know what went wrong ... stayed at 729mhz ... first few days were fine ... and then battery went downhill ... would barely get 1 day ...

switched back to stock last night at around 12am ... 48pc battery after bootup ... 13 hours later ... have 34 pc left ... includes 20~40mins of voice calls ... 2 hours wifi (no sleep) ...

i was trying out the gingerbread rom to assist in identifying bugs ... cos anyway, need to do a clean format before going back to stock ... anyways, came back to V10C ... will root, get custom recovery and flash my own ROM ... started making it now ... as close to LG ROM as possible ... except LG HOME and stuff ... gonna incorporate the touch screen fix as well ...


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 7, 2011)

hey can you list ROMs available for 01
and please describe it, give its advantage and disadvantage. . .

I am using Stock ROM and iam satisfied with it getting battery back till 1.5 days on heavy usage. I used gprs always on, angry birds and other games played for 1 hrs, videos for half hour, browsing internet, gtalk, facebook, music, playing with apps and used advance task killer...

But still i want to try another ROM, kadya karne ka mazza hi alag hai 
but can we roll back to stock ROM....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2011)

^^

I am not sure about features of all the roms..

but megatron is a pure performance oriented rom.. it removes ur stock lg rom n apps and gives u replacement with what is needed for the rom to function.. also the processor is overclocked to 729mhz from the stock 600.. (u can oc it more by installing a fresh kernel having stock rom too)...

the void rom is something that gives u more flexibility i suppose .. but the procedure is bit more complicated for a 1st timer.. 

personally i use the megatron rom v1 and the custom 1.1. kernel by mikos and find it amazing.. in terms of usage as well as battery life..

oh btw even if u afraid to install custom rom i would suggest u install the kernel so that you don't use ur processor too much.. check the net for more details on the lg touchscreen bug.. 

and finally yes u can revert back to ur original stock rom as well


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^^ well i dont exactly know what went wrong ... stayed at 729mhz ... first few days were fine ... and then battery went downhill ... would barely get 1 day ...



did you turned on hardware acceleration? 



k4ce said:


> anyways, came back to V10C



why V10C? it can't be rooted or you using some prerooted rom or rom of different country.



k4ce said:


> flash my own ROM ... started making it now ... as close to LG ROM as possible ... except LG HOME and stuff ... gonna incorporate the touch screen fix as well ...



all the best. looking forward to your rom. a custom+stock hybrid.



pratik385 said:


> hey can you list ROMs available for 01
> and please describe it, give its advantage and disadvantage. . .



theres tons of ROMs avl for LG O1 (from XDA as well as other source). read through the notes provided by the modder & pick the one that suites your needs.



pratik385 said:


> I am using Stock ROM and iam satisfied with it getting battery back till 1.5 days on heavy usage. I used gprs always on, angry birds and other games played for 1 hrs, videos for half hour, browsing internet, gtalk, facebook, music, playing with apps and used advance task killer...



if you want a overall balanced rom (close to stock), i'll say get Prime.



pratik385 said:


> But still i want to try another ROM, kadya karne ka mazza hi alag hai
> but can we roll back to stock ROM....



do a Nand backup. so you don't need to run the KDZ updater which bricks more mobiles than it updates.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, now there's a touchscreen lag fix out!!!. If you're on any custom ROM/stock, go into setCPU, place your hand on the touchscreen for a while, and after 1 sec it'll use 100% of the clock speed.... which was a major problem for games as well as normal usage...

But the cool guys over at XDA have made life easier for us by fixing it  . milk_os has released a custom kernel which fixes it and now the processor usage goes to 50% max and that too after holding it for ages....which is a vast improvement imo. 

So I advice everybody to either install the custom kernel or get the new void # echo, I guess everyone's on #delta. 

Gonna test out myself now and report!


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey guys ! what is the difference between
firmware upgrade and installing a custom
ROM? which of the two is more risky (as for
bricking the phone )? which custom rom is
best for getting best graphics perfomance
and speed ? how do i install a custom rom?
will i be eligible for a gingerbread upgrade
by lg if i install a cusom rom?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ a firmware upgrade is provided by the manufacturer to solve any previous bugs or improve the phone's performance.. and has a a very very minimal chance of bricking..(almost never).. 

a custom rom is nothing but a user edited version of the OS (android) which is streamlined for speed, battery life etc.. for installing a custom firmware please refer to xda forums.. i use megatron rom.. and find it easy to install n use.. let me know if u need more info on that.. also once gingerbread is out u can install that over the custom rom altho i feel the guys at xda will give a better version of it!

@sidd, i had previously quoted about the kernel update by mikos.. i have been using it for over 30 hours now.. and i find it great.. the cpu usage has decreased from 100% (when tapped) to under 30%!! this means no lag in games (or very minimal)..  there are no known issues that i face.. everything seems to work great..


----------



## siddhesh222 (Feb 8, 2011)

*EVERYONE INSTALL THE TOUCHSCREEN LAGFIX NOW. ITS THE BEST THING TO EVER HAPPEN TO OUR PHONE.THIS HAS PROBABLY CHANGED THE HISTORY OF ANDROID PHONE DEVELOPEMENT; WILL BE IMPLEMENTED IN ALL FUTURE ROMS FOR ANDROID PHONES*

lol well not really, but it's super awesome.

Ok so tested it out, it's so awesome!!!!!! Dungeon Hunter, NFS Shift all work super smooth with no lag whatsoever.

@bharath

I tried it in SetCPU, put my hand over the screen, after 8 secs it went to 320 ( min is 245, max is 729) then returned to 245 . What did you use? setCPU or something else?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ I use android information.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 9, 2011)

For all those ppl who want to root and are on V10C or higher (OneClick Root going into loop), use KDZ to go back to V10B ... Download V10B firmware from here

csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AINDHW/V10b_00/V10B_00.kdz

(I'm sure most ppl know it... In the interest of all those who dont)


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 9, 2011)

can we uninstall the preinstalled apps on rooting the phone temporarily with z4root?


----------



## ksrsngh (Feb 9, 2011)

*what is hardware decoding*

Hey what do you mean by hardware decoding.. Please tell some more about it..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 9, 2011)

@utkarsh009 yes you can.. use titanium backup..


----------



## k4ce (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like everybody s fed up wid bollywoodji


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: what is hardware decoding*



ksrsngh said:


> Hey what do you mean by hardware decoding.. Please tell some more about it..



it should be H/W acceleration i guess. check again.


----------



## allenmobis (Feb 10, 2011)

k4ce said:


> looks like everybody s fed up wid bollywoodji



At least I'm happy with HTC Desire having 1GHz processor, flash support, 5MP cam and LED screen


----------



## aks_npti (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear All, 

I am a newbie to what Android has in its womb to deliver. Moved from Symbian(Sony P1i) to Froyo (LG Optimus P500) recently and still getting amazed by the features and the applications what Android has to offer. Many of my doubts have been answered already in this particular thread. 

I do have one query though: Somehow i am still struck to Messaging interface of Symbian( plz forgive if i sound stupid). Is there any way of configuring my Messages in the Old Symbian Way like Inbox, Sent Messages , New Folders etc. Moreover don't want thread messaging features as well ? 

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Aks


----------



## NainO (Feb 11, 2011)

^ SMS Composer


----------



## aks_npti (Feb 11, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^ SMS Composer



@ Naino, 

That was quick and bingo reply. Thanks

It would have been an ideal solution to my problem if it would have allowed me to create a specific folder to move few choosen messages. SMS composer lacks this functionality.


----------



## NainO (Feb 11, 2011)

^ well with even the cheap-o phones migrating to threaded views, developers have lost their interest in developing apps with traditional symbian view or you can say non-threaded view


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys !!!

I got an incredible news 

before 3 days, i have charged o1 upto 75-80 %
And its giving back up till today, o1 showing 3d 4 hrs 56m now, Amazing :O
Well but yeah i havent used internet on it during these days, 

Mainly : Calls, games and Messages
Medium : Bluetooth data transfer and music
Low : Videos and movies

8)

just incredible, hope what would happened if i fully charged it then


----------



## Aditya11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Move over LG O1, and welcome the new ACE in the mid-range Android Market, aptly named, Samsung Galaxy ACE (S5830). 

Best Android Phones: February 2011 (Phones between Rs. 10,000 and Rs. 15,000)



> Till a few days, the LG Optimus P500 was the undisputed champion of value for money phones for people who want more quality than what the el-cheapo Andros offer. That was until Samsung launched the most tempting mid-range Android phone - the Galaxy Ace S5830 - for just a shade under Rs. 15,000.
> 
> While the Optimus P500 is still a decent buy for Rs. 12,500, let us tell you why investing Rs. 2,500 more to buy the Galaxy Ace will repay you aplenty. First -- the screen is bigger at 3.5 inches -- imagine the iPhone's screen size. Second, it comes with a higher resolution 5 megapixel autofocus camera with an LED flash (the P500 doesn't have one). Although both the P500 and the Ace run the same type of processor, the Ace gets a speed bump of 200 MHz which brings the clock speed to 800 MHz.
> 
> The Galaxy Ace too runs Android 2.2 out of the box. At a price of Rs. 14,990, it is a tempting buy and gets the upper hand in this spot.



Not to mention, look-wise ACE is much MUCH better than O1.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally something actually better than LG Optimus One.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude, many people are complaining about this device on gsmarena
It has following disadvantage which give wide off

1. RAM - guys over there saying that it has 256 mb ram only and UI becomes sluggish due to it.

2. Battery life - this is major draw back for this phone people are getting back up in hrs only and could stretch upto a day only.

3. Resolution - Bigger Screen :/ not my cup of tea, btw reso is low according to specs.

4. No Gingerbread - Uptill now. . .

5. Finger print Magnet - Glossy finish 

6. No Flash - Then why 3.5 screen damn x(

7. No headphones and pooch - yeah, many people didnt get that in the box, wtf 


And Advantages

1. Processor - 800 mhz, just overclocked 

2. Camera and flash - Point accepted

3. Bigger screen - 3.5 inch but resolution is same.

4. Brand name - Samsung 

and of coarse it will be having few more advantages, but it has disadvantages in main areas, this cell could be a bomb if few tweaks are done 8)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

point 4 & 5 are not so important. can't expect a 15k mobile to sport gingerbread. it is possible but still it just 15k (only?). also most like some flashy mobile. only later they complain about its magnetic properties.

but 1, 2, 6 should have been taken care of. after all you are paying 15k (not 10-11k, which still is lot).


----------



## gatsri (Feb 14, 2011)

Now I am sure LG will release another model to compete samsung... The race never ends...  for .... 14.9k 5 mega pixcel cam + flash + 800Mhz  is awesome! Lets wait for more reviews


----------



## PoisonReverse (Feb 15, 2011)

The Galaxy Ace and LG O1 are in two completely different price brackets. The O1 is being sold now at 11200-11300 on sites like ebay from reputed sellers, and that includes the bill and everything else. That's closer to the 10000 bracket, and anyone who is willing to shell 9k for the Galaxy Pop I'm sure wouldn't mind putting a little more to get a much better phone
The Ace at 15000 almost falls in the 15000-20000 bracket. I don't think you can consider a phone @15k a budget phone. And I've checked out gsmarena on this phone too. And yeah there seems to be complaints on its battery life and call volume. Plus you'd think Samsung would give a 3.5 inch phone better resolution than 320*480. And knowing Samsung, they aren't going to provide a gingerbread update for the phone too.
For my 2 cents, LG O1 is still the best budget phone out there...


----------



## k4ce (Feb 15, 2011)

oh man ... this is supposed to be an LG P500 thread ... why litter with Samsung stuff ...

Eventually you will have better fones at the price point ... This is not a "All Hail Optimus One: Greatest fone on earth" thread .. this is just a thread for Optimus One owners and prospective buyers to discuss about the phone ... So I do not understand why Galaxy 3 and Galaxy Pop keep popping up ... 

My $0.02 ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

to any one who wants to fight for G3..hit the Galaxy 3 vs Optitmus one thread..we can fight properly there


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 16, 2011)

ok guys...this is lil off-topic. I own an O1, and would recommend it to anyone buying a budget android phone without a doubt.
But my uncle wants to buy a new phone now...under 13k. 
His requirements are...
physical keyboard-he has thick fingers
good call quality and build
good camera
office capabilty
no brand preference as such

so O1 is out of the picture...
Pls suggest at the earliest
what about galaxy 551


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ how about Nokia C6, its got a QWERTY keyboard, 5MP+AF camera.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

Galaxy 551 is 12k approx.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ok guys...this is lil off-topic. I own an O1, and would recommend it to anyone buying a budget android phone without a doubt.
> But my uncle wants to buy a new phone now...under 13k.
> His requirements are...
> physical keyboard-he has thick fingers
> ...



I think Nokia E5 would suit well for your uncle.


----------



## PoisonReverse (Feb 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ok guys...this is lil off-topic. I own an O1, and would recommend it to anyone buying a budget android phone without a doubt.
> But my uncle wants to buy a new phone now...under 13k.
> His requirements are...
> physical keyboard-he has thick fingers
> ...




Samsung Galaxy 551 if you're looking for an Android based phone.
Else check out Nokia, they've got some good qwerty models in the E series. Plus Nokia's build quality is great.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard from my friend (who owns this lg optimus one) told me that it doesn't have good battery life, Its battery drain out in very short period of .
Is that true?.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2011)

if he was a proud owner of Nokia before getting optimus one, ignore his complains. or ask him buy Galaxy Ace. his complains about bad battery life will double surely.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 18, 2011)

@yomanabhi .. it would be better if you could tell how long his battery lasts ... and what he does with it ...

i get about 1.5 days (38~40 hours) on one charge ... i have wifi on all the time ... cos i need my push mail ... maybe bout 1.5 hours of calls ... 30msgs ... 2 hours of music ... and 15-20mins of youtube ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> I heard from my friend (who owns this lg optimus one) told me that it doesn't have good battery life, Its battery drain out in very short period of .
> Is that true?.



One of the things that the P500 is good at is it's battery.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> I heard from my friend (who owns this lg optimus one) told me that it doesn't have good battery life, Its battery drain out in very short period of .
> Is that true?.



yes and no. if you keep the phone connected in internet, the battery drain is fast and it's not just android, it's any smartphone.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Also other factors like gps and 3g which are major battery drainers.


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 19, 2011)

android owners always complaint battery drainage problem. is it the problem of android OS or users are not aware of proper usage? and why advance task killer type application is not there by default in android handsets? handsets like galaxy 3 have 1500mAH battery, it should have more than sufficient battery backups. now new handsets like Galaxy ace have smaller batteries 1350mAH (and larger display), their battery backup would be lesser than Galaxy 3. 

I expect battery to last for 24 hours for heavy usage and 48 hours for minimal usage. my e63 is good on battery life.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

for Samsung Lovers (or anti-Optimus One), flipkart has put Samsung Fit on preorder for 11.5k. the same price as Optimus One (flipkart price is 12.5k). just a bigger screen with a super high (or low, whatever you say) resolution of 240X320 but with a 5Mp camera. 

lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Should I go for Lg optimus one or Samsung 551 or samsung fit 
Confused???...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

There are only two good phones inside 15k

1. optimus one
2. Galaxy Ace


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 19, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ok guys...this is lil off-topic. I own an O1, and would recommend it to anyone buying a budget android phone without a doubt.
> But my uncle wants to buy a new phone now...under 13k.
> His requirements are...
> physical keyboard-he has thick fingers
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions guys!! 
My uncle would prefer a slide out qwerty keypad
there are 4 options I had in mind
SE mini pro
galxy 551
wave 533
nokia e 75

are there any other bttr phones of same form factor?

no preference of OS...decent web-browsing and good multimedia features are a must...also screen if touch has to be capacitive
how is wave 533?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

desiibond said:


> There are only two good phones inside 15k
> 
> 1. optimus one
> 2. Galaxy Ace



I had to pay 15,300/- for my Ace


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys!!
> My uncle would prefer a slide out qwerty keypad
> there are 4 options I had in mind
> SE mini pro
> ...



no to SE Mini Pro, Galaxy 533 & E75. Galaxy 551 can be considered but then again, your uncle may find working in a new mobile OS to be a bit confusing. or E5 as others suggested.



guru_urug said:


> no preference of OS...decent web-browsing and good multimedia features are a must...also screen if touch has to be capacitive
> how is wave 533?



no 3G & low resolution & camera has no flash. thats it.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Sam.Shab ...that was really helpful 

BTW when is gingerbread update coming for O1? Im really looking forward to the touchscreen bug being fixed.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

gingerbread update? unofficially, in less than a month (alpha is out. awaiting beta). officially, maybe never. if LG do release an update, after 3-4 months. or maybe more late.


----------



## icebags (Feb 20, 2011)

has anyone checked the youtube reviews ? hey are saying/ showing galaxy is a bit slow and laggy.......


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> gingerbread update? unofficially, in less than a month (alpha is out. awaiting beta). officially, maybe never. if LG do release an update, after 3-4 months. or maybe more late.



Why officially never?  it was one of the phones selling point right?  
I was hoping i would update to gingerbread....now i feel i should root it, is there any performance benefit without overclocking?


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello guys,

Can any one tell me how to locate a stolen O1,
Dont worry i just want to use it as precaution i have o1 but what if it will be steal? 
Any app?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Why officially never?  it was one of the phones selling point right?



i just saying it may not get the update. its good if O1 gets Gingerbread update but chances are it mayn't. cause its not a highend mobile. just a budget Android & so maybe ignored by LG.



guru_urug said:


> I was hoping i would update to gingerbread....now i feel i should root it, is there any performance benefit without overclocking?



if you are happy with the performance, no need to root. if you are facing the lag, then install Custom Recovery & then Mike's custom kernel that fixes it.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe most of you know it already, but I foound it out just today and thought I should share with all of you ... A way o extend battery life

Settings -> Wireless & Networks -> Mobile Networks -> Network Mode (Set i to GSM only) 

Saves tremendous amounts of battery ...

If not set, the fone will try to latch on to a 3g (WCDMA) network ... so it will keep frequently trying to connect (this process involves swithing off the GSM radio and turning on the WCDMA radio) ... and this consumes a lot of power ...

Easy way to identify is if your cell standby is consuming the most amount of power (Battery Use info) ...


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 21, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> if you are facing the lag, then install Custom Recovery & then Mike's custom kernel that fixes it.



ok...im on firmware V10C_00...that shouldnt be a problem right?
Also my android version is 2.2.1  I read that could be a problem.... pls tell me how to downgrade
and guide me through the rooting and custom rom part...I know its all available on the net..but i want to know from u guys experiences and which ROM is the best, performance-wise

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2011)

yes. ver 2.2.1 = V10c can't be rooted. heard that a new update is out (2.2.2) with SMS bug fix.

simply download v10b update & kdz updater & update as instructed in XDA forum. but before starting disable LG modem in device manager. else the downgrade process may stop in middle & you know the end result.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 21, 2011)

pls help me with this...

my serial number on the phone's box is 012KPMZ545451

[ROMS] Original LG Firmware list - xda-developers

my current versions are as follows
Android version
2.2.1
Kernel version
2.6.32.9
Build number
FRG83
s/w version
V10c-DEC-08-2010

which firmware version do i dwnload??

Its ok.....resolved. I successfully managed to downgrade to v10b aka android 2.2
had my heart in my mouth..when it took 3-4 min to reboot after the flashing! :O
phew!


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 23, 2011)

I rooted and installed mik custom kernel
must say Im really impressed!! 

My doubt is what is the difference between custom kernel and ROM?

I mean some ppl say they have installed mik's kernel over megatron ROM
How do I do that?

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ well done. did you disabled LG modem first? 

1. what is the difference between custom kernel and ROM?
A: are you familiar with PC? if yes, then you'll know kernal, else just take kernal as a link between (mobile) hardware & the android OS (or any other OS). custom kernal (for LG Optimus One) is an edited version of the kernal coded by LG for the O1 with some bugs removed or so. so kernal is clear i hope. 

rom is just the program files compressed in a special way that can be installed by a mobile itself (or any updater). so custom rom is just like a custom kernal. edited to fix bug or speed up the whole process or add more feature.

2. I mean some ppl say they have installed mik's kernel over megatron ROM
How do I do that?
a: you mentioned that you installed mik custom kernal. do it same way or what are you asking?


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 23, 2011)

No I hadnt disabled the modem driver...is it gonna be a problem?  It was not mentioned in the kdz tutorial i found on xda forums 

Im well read and have good knowledge of PC and tech (reading DiGiT ) 
Im just new to android and want to learn basics properly..."BRICK" sounds scary thats why  
Thanks Sam.Shab you are very helpful 

I asked abt megatron becoz...
shud i flash megatron first and then flash mik's kernal again?
OR
do I just flash megatron and it will be ok?

Also what is the latest megatron version?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 23, 2011)

it should be okay to flash megatron now.. i flashed megatron first as kernel was fixed later.. but i don't see a problem in it being the otherway..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> No I hadnt disabled the modem driver...is it gonna be a problem?  It was not mentioned in the kdz tutorial i found on xda forums



no. actually i read that modem many times interfere in the upgrading/downgrading process. & once halted, theres every chance the mobile won't turn on normally as it'll be half cooked. but if you did it without any problem, then maybe the modem didn't interfere. no problem should come up now.

about the modem, read the troubleshooting guide by The_Error. its written in the very first page.



guru_urug said:


> Im well read and have good knowledge of PC and tech (reading DiGiT )
> Im just new to android and want to learn basics properly..."BRICK" sounds scary thats why
> Thanks Sam.Shab you are very helpful



it sound so cause it is. a new mobile going bad, it hurts. but then if LG denies services........? 

nice to know 



guru_urug said:


> I asked abt megatron becoz...
> shud i flash megatron first and then flash mik's kernal again?
> OR
> do I just flash megatron and it will be ok?
> ...



no. 1st megatron & then the kernel. cause megatron will remove the previous kernel.

i think is the same since 2 month. better try Void for time being & then try Mik's Gingerbread when he releases a stable build. current builds are told to be stable but still in Alpha stage. who knows what kind of instability creeps up.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Milk's Gingerbread is stable enough ... no issues with usual operation ... only place where you will have the issue (with usual operation) is if you turn on that "cathode ray" effect ... 

And instead of Megatron and then the kernel for touchscreen fix, just flash LOL 1.2 ... I found it similar to megatron .. OCed to 729mhz (interactive governer)


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey guys, i  have tried quadrant standard for checking benchmark, i am using stock os i havent rooted my mobile, score is 421, hows it?

What about you guys ?


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok...Im running Megatron v1 with miks kernel

@Sam.Shab, You were right...I had to reflash the kernel wid mik after megatron. 

There's no problem at all...things are nice and zippy. Its like having a new & better phone altogether. Its surprising how much difference cleaner code can have on the phone. LG must realise this..

Benchmarks:
Im getting
around 50 fps in Neocore
around 1000 in quadrant (woohoo!! :O)
almost 9 in linpack!


BTW doubts

1)In Settings>About Phone,
 The Android version is 2.2
Kernel version is 2.6.32.9 lg-electronics@mik-desktop #12
But s/w version shows: *V10c-OCT-12-2010*

is it correct?

2)Im using SetCPU 2.1.0
the max freq is at 729, min 245
What setting do i keep for scaling? and which do I avoid?

3)how else can I enhance performance? How does JIT help?

4)Should I stick wid Megatron rom? (reasons)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Its surprising how much difference cleaner code can have on the phone.



this has been mentioned before, in HTC Aria's (or some similar device) review in GSMArena. where it went past LG O1 with less ram & slower processor.



guru_urug said:


> BTW doubts
> 
> 1)In Settings>About Phone,
> The Android version is 2.2
> ...



it should be based on Android 2.2. so the first one is correct. kernel as i told is a modified/edited LG kernel for P500.

why V10c no idea. maybe the original rom was V10C but was based on 2.2 & not 2.2.1.



guru_urug said:


> 2)Im using SetCPU 2.1.0
> the max freq is at 729, min 245
> What setting do i keep for scaling? and which do I avoid?



700Mhz or 710Mhz seems to be the most safe as Void uses this frequency. 745Mhz is a huge overclock for a mobile. 



guru_urug said:


> 3)how else can I enhance performance? How does JIT help?



maybe, by going for Void. the 2nd part i don't have much idea. but you can read here:  What is JIT?



guru_urug said:


> 4)Should I stick wid Megatron rom? (reasons)



its depends on you.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been really concerned about my battery for the last few days so flashed stock (again!) .. this time V10B ... here are my useage stats

23 hours since full charge:
Cell Standby - 61pc - 2d 0h 17m (reported with 50pc time without signal) ????
Phone Idle - 19pc - 21h 31mins 
wifi - 10pc - 10h 46mins
Voice Calls - 7pc - 45mins
Android System - 5pc - 36mins (CPU total) 53s (foreground)
Display - 2pc - 1h 25mins

Battery Left - 39pc 

Is this fine ?... Or am I getting less battery backup ?.. Counting on you ppl for help  ... Also could anyone explain why Cell Standby is displaying a wrong figure ( I have always been in network coverage).

Some other helpful info:
Wifi sleep - never
Display brightness- minimum
GSM mode only


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Ok...Im running Megatron v1 with miks kernel
> 
> 
> 2)Im using SetCPU 2.1.0
> ...



I am running it on default frequency for almost a month now and its good.. altho' i have seen ppl oc'ing it up to 802.. ur min of 245 is okay.. i would suggest stick with 700-730.. 



guru_urug said:


> 3)how else can I enhance performance? How does JIT help?



JIT and HW accel is enabled by default in this rom so u needn't bother.. JIT basically helps your processes to run faster by compiling the codes to native machine codes.. HW accel as u might know transfers the graphic processing to the gpu.. 



guru_urug said:


> 4)Should I stick wid Megatron rom? (reasons)



As sam told its upto u.. ppl quickly changed to void but i don't see the necessity as this rom is perfect.. maybe once the 2.3 is out and if void gets a major update that is missing in megatron we could shift.. also check the xda themes section.. there are a few themes which you can flash too..



k4ce said:


> I have been really concerned about my battery for the last few days so flashed stock (again!) .. this time V10B ... here are my useage stats
> 
> 23 hours since full charge:
> Cell Standby - 61pc - 2d 0h 17m (reported with 50pc time without signal) ????
> ...



i think the standby is pretty decent.. if u need more id suggest u switch of wifi when screen is off but ul miss the mail notifications  but if u unlock it comes alive so not a prob i think.. regarding ur stats that a major chunk is used by phone idle check the processes that are running in background n kill the unused 3rd party one's but otherwise its totally fine.. i get approximately 24-30 hours on normal usage (few calls and maybe 30-50 texts with wifi or data always on) and about 12-15 hours on heavy usage (like games, music and wifi browsing)


----------



## k4ce (Feb 28, 2011)

^ thanks for the quick response ... good to know that my battery is fine... these stats I have posted have hardly any third party background apps running ... but still I think it is respectable  ...

And I just cannot turn off wifi as I unlock my fone once I get a mail  .. and not the other way around ... the only thing I miss with stock ROM is that games dont run as smooth as they do on Megatron or LOL ... But I can sacrifice that for 20~30pc extra battery life ...

Cheers...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ 

how exactly did u actually start losing more battery after installing a custom rom?? which rom did u flash.. because for me it was the other way round.. also i read in the xda that it doesn't matter if ur processor is oc'd cos its gonna use the same voltage so i don think it would suck up battery.. but still if u want u could use megatron rom and create a folder (minitron) as told by the developer to get ur speed back to stock.. the customized rom basically removes unwanted processes and applications from your phone which speeds the phone..


----------



## k4ce (Mar 1, 2011)

^ well, I am a heavy wifi user and I can clearly make out the difference ... and i try out a rom for at least a week before concluding ...

Clearly megatron and LOL (the onnly two ROMs I have used) have the same issue ... clearly with wifi on, the battery life is terrible .. at times i lose in excess of 30pc when I am asleep ... Have never achieved more than 30 hours ....

Stock rom is now running for 37hours and i still have 14pc juice left ... I basically use my fone to stay connected on chat and email all the time ... wifi or data ... so I am ok wth losing out a little bit in games and a slightly sluggish UI ...

and when you overclock, your proc consumes more power .. (simple way to observe this ... check out battery temp ... your battery temp will be over 0.5C of the standard )


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2011)

> * I've made an easy and friendly way to decrease the clock back to stock 600Mhz. Instead of needing to use SetCPU, you just need to create a folder in your SDcard called "minitron" (without the ""), then reboot your phone. Your clock will be now back to 600Mhz. If you wish to revert it to the default 728Mhz, just delete the folder and reboot your phone again. Since the voltage is the same for both clocks, battery consumption should be around the same too.



since this was told by the developer i assumed it could be the case.. but i did notice the slight increase in battery temp's..

[ROM] Megatron v1 (experimental, performance-oriented, beta kernel) - xda-developers


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 2, 2011)

I read on the xda forums megatron thread that the developer of megatron "highly suggest you flash void" 
[ROM] Megatron v1 (experimental, performance-oriented, beta kernel) - xda-developers

when the dev himself is not confident of his ROM....Im having 2nd thoughts.
Ive created the minitron folder and running the phone at 600Mhz only....while playing games i increase to 729
Ive downloaded void "echo"...has anyone tried this? is this bttr than megatron?

Also I read tht the galaxy ace has the same microprocy ie msm 7227 but its clocked at 800mhz...so does it mean tht even O1 is safe at 800mhz? I know the base boards are diff but still...how much diff will it make? someone with bttr mobile hw knowledge pls explain

P.S
I read in the qualcomm datasheet tht this procy has a 800Mhz max turbo mode.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^

The dev says to flash void to get the same benefits with more customisation.. the process of installing void is not easy as installing other rom's so id suggest to first try the others and get to know the different settings n stuff before proceeding.. if you read the void introduction he says its a mix of both his previous rom's.. 

well as for oc'ing.. i have seen videos of ppl oc'ing o1 to 806 mhz.. but also mind that not all processors support.. there are ppl who have faced issues when they tried to increase it.. but 730 is a safe bet as there is no reported issue..


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 3, 2011)

hi everyone! void is my first custom ROM on my LG optimus one and i must say it is just amazing. all that bloatware LG installs is gone and also u can install any software u want for anything u wanna do. plus u get more free space and ram to install good games. dont worry1 the process given on the thread is very simple. i will say everyone should try it!
btw did anyone try alpha 4 of unofficial cm7 mod  for o1?

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------




guru_urug said:


> I read on the xda forums megatron thread that the developer of megatron "highly suggest you flash void"
> [ROM] Megatron v1 (experimental, performance-oriented, beta kernel) - xda-developers
> 
> when the dev himself is not confident of his ROM....Im having 2nd thoughts.
> ...



i think samsung will be using a diff voltage for cpu.also dont oc too much as the temp in india is warm-hot but in europe or usa it is quite cold. so they can afford to oc more without worrying abt temp.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

dont cross 710 mhz in O1.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ why so? any specific reason for it?


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 3, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> ^^ why so? any specific reason for it?


as u will increase the freqn the temp will rise with it. overheating can shorten lifespan. so..........


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2011)

but why exactly 710Mhz? also it depends on the processor. some remains stable at 810Mhz while others will enter into a boot loop even at 650-680Mhz.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 3, 2011)

to be frank...I tried taking it to 806Mhz and ran benchmarks too for abt an hour...performance was much better obviously...and it was stable too, nothing out of the ordinary happened. The batt temp increased by 0.1 deg cel. I brought it back to stock freq once I was done benchmarking...


I agree tht overclocking too much shorten lifespan...but the general consensus is tht 729Mhz is fine.
msm7227 is a very stable procy and neva heard or read of any burnouts yet.

Maybe once somebody is tired of O1 and getting new phone and thinking of experimenting with it by overclocking we will know how much the procy is capable of.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol y wld someone do it deliberately .. anyway I think 730 is a safe bet.. btw hw many of u hv rooted ur o1??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to buy LG Optimus One next week.

I want to know, for changing themes is it mandatory to root your phone?? Actually that's what I've got after reading few posts on XDA.

I don't want to install Custom ROM's or so, just a theme, same like apps. Please confirm.

One more thing...I don't like...the default theme...

Is it possible to change the theme from....
*www.unwiredview.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/lg_optimus_one_three_network-small.jpg

to

*androidandme.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/samsung-vibrant-render.jpg

without rooting?? I don't like the black dock bar, I want it to be transparent.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi..

without rooting you can't change the theme as of now..  but then u can modify the UI using widgets, live wallpapers and launchers (like LPP, ADW etc) which would also change the look..

[edit] btw for getting a iphone like (or samsung galaxy) style launcher and app drawer you could install the vlauncher.. check android market for screenshots.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> Hi..
> 
> without rooting you can't change the theme as of now..  but then u can modify the UI using widgets, live wallpapers and launchers (like LPP, ADW etc) which would also change the look..
> 
> [edit] btw for getting a iphone like (or samsung galaxy) style launcher and app drawer you could install the vlauncher.. check android market for screenshots.



So this is the default theme, and no other themes are available right??

BTW does rooting voids warranty??

One more thing, installing theme doesn't have anything to do with Custom ROM or so right??

Is it like I just need the theme file which I want to install and also which supports my Stock ROM and root my phone and install it following the instructions. Right??


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ 
Yes rooting voids the warranty officially but i read that some people could use the warranty even if they have rooted phone and custom rom. But, manual says that you will lose it... so if u install a custom recovery alone there shouldn't be a problem.. even if you install a custom rom you could always flash the lg stock rom without a issue.. any android phone when rooted loses warranty.. and themes in any android phones i know need to be installed via rooting the device..  but as i told before.. if you don't want to root and still get customization you need to use widgets, launchers etc.. 

as for installing custom themes (if supported by stock rom which is very less i think) is thro' custom recovery.. details of using custom recovery can be found at xda.. don't worry its not difficult process


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hi, I'm going to buy LG Optimus One next week.



so it is final? no more Ace or Symbian?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One more thing...I don't like...the default theme...
> 
> I don't like the black dock bar, I want it to be transparent.



its not the theme. it is LG launcher. yes, that can be done. install Launcher Pro.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 4, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> so it is final? no more Ace or Symbian?



Yup, it's final, so are there too..!! I didn't knew that. Username please.




Sam.Shab said:


> its not the theme. it is LG launcher. yes, that can be done. install Launcher Pro.



Hmm...thanks.

Don't you think it's wired, a OS which is mainly known for it's apps and customizations, providers are limiting us to install themes. I mean I also won't get choise of themes too. I need to live with Stock Theme.

Or I think, the theme concept that I've is wrong or doesn't apply in case of Android. Like in Symbians themes means whole look changes, but as you suggested above, widgets, launcher, icons everything is different entity. So what actually is the theme in terms of Android?? I mean if I change a theme what changes I'd expect??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup, it's final, so are there too..!! I didn't knew that. Username please.



huh? what username?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm...thanks.
> 
> Don't you think it's wired, a OS which is mainly known for it's apps and customizations, providers are limiting us to install themes. I mean I also won't get choise of themes too. I need to live with Stock Theme.



to retain its identity. a Samsung Galaxy Ace without touchwiz maybe mistaken for iphone or some chinese phone. & same for others. they work so hard to build a (crappy) theme & if they allow you to change it, most will change it on first use as these themes are responsible for slowdowns.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Or I think, the theme concept that I've is wrong or doesn't apply in case of Android. Like in Symbians themes means whole look changes, but as you suggested above, widgets, launcher, icons everything is different entity. So what actually is the theme in terms of Android?? I mean if I change a theme what changes I'd expect??



i think it means the launcher + Widgets + the look & organization of menu whole as a package. also the homescreen will show time in or date is some different manner. or maybe the top status bar colour also.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 4, 2011)

So what are the options I can change??

Launcher, widgets etc.??


----------



## k4ce (Mar 4, 2011)

you can change:

1. Launcher
2. Widgets
3. Keyboard

Basically almost every element is customizable ... and launchers like ADW has themes that you can use ... everything available on the marketplace and most of it is free .... enjoy customizing your android


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, then it's good. Will contact you guys, if I face any problem, after buying 

Thanks a lot


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 4, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> Lol y wld someone do it deliberately .. anyway I think 730 is a safe bet.. btw hw many of u hv rooted ur o1??




Ppl burn iphone 4 and other high-end phones just to see which lasts the longest in a barbeque! So its possible... 

I have rooted my phone,custom recovery,megatron v1 (with minitron patch),miks kernel.

@krishnandu.sarkar
I was running V10_c firmware initially and the phone was horriblly laggy and slow. neocore used to only give me arnd 25-27fps!
Even after just downgrading firmware to V10_b I got noticible performance improvement (neocore 42-43 fps). So if you dont want to root, then atleast make sure you downgrade to V10_b, if ur phone has V10_c. But ofcourse the touchscreen bug will remain.

I have a doubt..if I flash a theme and dont like it...how do I remove it? Do I have to flash the ROM again?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^

am using megatron base but modified using the kitchen.. 

as for themes you can take a nandroid before u flash so that you can use that to restore it to previous state.. flashing the rom all over again will result in loss of data.. i have tried the galaxy and amberhome black theme on megatron and wasn't satisfied.. then i flashed the miui and its good so far..


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 4, 2011)

hey guys use this KERNEL. it really makes the phone more smooth.
also now dungeon hunter doesn't lag after using this kernel.
btw did anyone try NOVA?


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 4, 2011)

Did anyone try this?
xda-developers - View Single Post - [DEV][UPDATE: 2-10-11][Optimus One multitouch fixes]

some new touchscreen bug kernel by user sippolo...

BTW what exactly is kitchen? how to use it?
something to do wid the dalvik cache?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

upendra_gp said:


> hey guys use this KERNEL. it really makes the phone more smooth.
> also now dungeon hunter doesn't lag after using this kernel.
> btw did anyone try NOVA?



This is the Mik's kernel we were talking abt...




guru_urug said:


> Did anyone try this?
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DEV][UPDATE: 2-10-11][Optimus One multitouch fixes]
> 
> some new touchscreen bug kernel by user sippolo...
> ...



I haven't tried it yet.. the optimus one has some issues with multitouch.. this is developed to eliminate that...  

the kitchen is a sw developed for the HTC but works on other devices as well.. it is used to create, modify and save custom rom's from stock or from previous rom's..

Refer this link for using kitchen

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=901417


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 4, 2011)

Just flashed the sipolo's kernel...will tell if there is any improvement

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Moving from mik kernelv1 to sipolos kernel(based on mik v1.1) there is slight improvement in fps(arnd 3 fps) with finger touch on stock freq..... at higher freq it will only get bttr
Will monitor batt usage and post tmrw regarding batt life


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 6, 2011)

batt life is more or less the same....

Im happy wid the new kernel...now planning to flash void echo


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone tried cyanogen rom? based on GB....which one is better miks or andys? Ive been following both threads on xda forums and they both seem promising..wud like to know any personal experiences b4 trying it out


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2011)

i was thinking today evening about trying.. but 2 things are making me wait for a more stable release..

1) inability to manually search for network (needed a lot when travelling in india)
2) Bluetooth headset issues..


----------



## dreatica (Mar 9, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Anyone tried cyanogen rom? based on GB....which one is better miks or andys? Ive been following both threads on xda forums and they both seem promising..wud like to know any personal experiences b4 trying it out



hv tried both, both has bugs so I suggest you to hold on. I'm back to void echo.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 10, 2011)

Im currently using custom recovery v1.1

Has anyone used v1.2? 
How do I upgrade? and what are the benefits?


----------



## Sachi (Mar 10, 2011)

need help, using optimus one from last month. when i try to add a contact from call logs as an additional number to existing contact, have to manually scroll through the list of contact. is it the problem with my lg p500 or its with everyone.. 
kindly guide what to do.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ i just noticed that too.. lol so if there is a solution it would be great 


@guru_urug i am still using 1.1 where did u find 1.2? i think the 1.2 was for optimus v


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 10, 2011)

regarding the contact list problem....check for some app on the market.


@bharatbala
check this page
[DEV] Custom Recovery P500/Thunderg - Page 19 - xda-developers


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 13, 2011)

been running void #echo with sippolos kernel for the last few days....finding it better than megatron!  love the gingerbread module!

BTW
I managed to install win 3.1 via dosbox on my phone!
running c++compiler also...its cool!
it seems win 95 and ubuntu is also possible! 
[just for tp...no real application but its nice to impress friends  ]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys, did anyone tried NFS Shift, it's not working. First it asks me to download 150MB of data and after downloading the EA Games screen comes and a box with "Checking for Updates" then the screen goes black and alas....it goes back to home screen.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2011)

from where did u downloaded it? someone posted a link in XDA. better get it from there.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 14, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, did anyone tried NFS Shift, it's not working. First it asks me to download 150MB of data and after downloading the EA Games screen comes and a box with "Checking for Updates" then the screen goes black and alas....it goes back to home screen.



150mb shift is for snapdragon devices ... there is a lite version of the game ... 38mb ... that is for o1 ... find it and enjoy ... works really well


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded it from Android Market.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anybody know where i can get o1 in chandigarh or ambala at 10k or lower?


----------



## sim (Mar 15, 2011)

hi e1

i just bought my first android phone lg01 on sat @ 10400 in delhi & i am new to android & still learning how to use it

i must say some post here r very useful & its good people r helping with their inputs to new users like me...cheers to all 

yesterday i downloaded my first game from android market & it was very easy without any difficulty & i must say lg 01 is cool

please i need a  help  in setting my ringtone

i  got a ringtone from my old mobile via blootouth & now its under my music folder

when i am trying to play this 1 its showing " it does not support this type of file" 

this is a very normal ringtone which is played in most mobiles

how to move this ringtone from music to phone ringtone so that i can set it as my ringtone 

please help 

thanks


----------



## k4ce (Mar 15, 2011)

is it an mp3 file ?.. if yes, is it a protected file (like did you download it from ovi music) ?... 

If its just an unprotected mp3, it will show up in your music player and you would be able to set it as ringtone ...


----------



## Gollum (Mar 15, 2011)

which is the latest official firmware for 01?
how do I update it?
I currently have v 2.2


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2011)

v2.2.2. better known as V10h but don't update. the few users who updated told it made their mobile sluggish.


----------



## sim (Mar 15, 2011)

k4ce said:


> is it an mp3 file ?.. if yes, is it a protected file (like did you download it from ovi music) ?...
> 
> If its just an unprotected mp3, it will show up in your music player and you would be able to set it as ringtone ...



thanks for the reply but how to set it ? ..... as i can only set ringtones from phone ringtone folder & that file is in music folder


----------



## k4ce (Mar 15, 2011)

ok .. play the song using the music player ... while the song is playing, press the menu (not home) key ... you will see the option to set as ringtone ... hope that helps

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




Gollum said:


> which is the latest official firmware for 01?
> how do I update it?
> I currently have v 2.2



think the official version in India in V10D ... don't update ... stay on V10B


----------



## sim (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks k4 but when i am trying to play this music from music folder its showing ...." player does not support this type of audio file"


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 16, 2011)

What format is it?? Create a folder ringtones in ur sdcard and drop it there then go to settings->sound->ringtones shld appear but if it doesnt then its either protected aac thr came with ur previous phone and u cnt use


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 16, 2011)

official gingerbread update for optimus one due by end of May!!!   

LG Optimus One due for Android 23 - Latest Mobile Phone & Mobiles Reviews | Features in India


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys NFS worked perfectly fine..!! I got the 39MB one..!! 

BTW guys, my LG PC Suite doesn't sync with LG Optimus One. I mean when I try to sync the PC Suite Crashes. So any Optimus One holder facing the same problem??

I'm using Windows 7.

One more thing, I don't know whether this is a problem, the LG Firmware update tool detects Country as United States when I tried to update to new firmware v10d.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2011)

got mine at 11.2k. got Reebok T-shirt free but the shopkeeper won't take it back. currently return home.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome buy sam.shab 
welcome to the club 

if u plan to root and install custom rom.....try void #echo with dev_caveman kernel....runs awesome

though you could just wait till official gb in may


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 18, 2011)

Why 11.9k??

It's selling for 9.5k in many forums..!! 

Anyway another O1 user..!! Welcome


----------



## Dark_Knight (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys.. I am a noob to custom roms and stuff.. Can someone please post a link of a tutorial or something on how to flash those into my O1.. thinking about overclocking it.. and which rom is good for playing games and high quality movies without any frame stuttering and stuff.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2011)

^^
The LG Optimus One P500 Blog

Android & Windows Phone: Tablets, Apps, & ROMs @ xda-developers


----------



## k4ce (Mar 19, 2011)

Void#delta is the best in terms of battery use as per my little tests:

Average Battery Life: 44 hours
Screen: 5.5 hrs
Wifi: 32 hours (no sleep)
Data Connection kept on all the time ... Sync frequency 15mins (except for enhanced email which is PUSH)

Phone was running stock 600mhz .. Hardware Accel disabled .. 

Hope you ppl find this information useful..

Order: Void > LG stock > Void OCed > LOL 1.2 > Megatron (frm maximum to minimum battery life .. my observation only)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I've only 39MB left on my phone memory, I did nothing extra, the apps that I downloaded from first is there still now, no exta apps.

Other than LG Stock Apps I've downloaded
Advanced Task Killer
Angry Birds
Barcode Scanner
GoChat
Googles
Yahoo Mail
Yahoo Messenger
NFS Shift 
Orkut
Raging Thunder 2 Lite
Robo Defence
Shazam
ShootMe
Skype
SpeedTest
Tapatalk Pro

But these are the apps that I downloaded much before, and after that I've left 88MB. Today some updates came for the apps like Facebook and few more apps and then it's showing only 39MB left

And also all the apps can't be moved to SD Card. The apps which can be moved I already did. But for some apps "Move to card" option is disabled.

Please help...any app that can clear phone data I mean temp files / cache??


----------



## k4ce (Mar 19, 2011)

use cache cleaner .... root access needed


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, but any app without rooting??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Awesome buy sam.shab
> welcome to the club



thanks. 



guru_urug said:


> if u plan to root and install custom rom.....try void #echo with dev_caveman kernel....runs awesome
> 
> though you could just wait till official gb in may



no. next stop is gingerbread but not the official one (no root possible surely). will wait for andy's first stable release.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Why 11.9k??



was this for me? if yes, its 11.2k (we need some road tax, so cost is a bit high)



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's selling for 9.5k in many forums..!!
> 
> Anyway another O1 user..!! Welcome



but they need some form from sales tax dept (same for WB users) which cost 10% of price. lot of hassle. faced it while getting my PC. so taken the safer route.

thanks anyway. mobile shipped with ver 2.2.1 & so will need to downgrade. will do it after i get broadband connection.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2011)

^^Got it mate


----------



## makjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anybody tell me where i can get optimus one in delhi for a sub-10k price?


----------



## Dark_Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys!!! i have downgraded my phone to v10b. When i try to root using z4root an error comes up "there was a problem parsing the package". If someone has a working apk of z4root and can post its download link? also how to flash custom recovery? really not getting how to do that... trying to get flash void echo...

Rooted the phone.. now just need help with custom recovery.... thanx in advance..

Okay.. installed that too.. Google answers everything 

Just flashing part is left...will flash void echo.. or should i flash any other rom?


----------



## k4ce (Mar 20, 2011)

void is best ... cos u have the freedom to choose what u need and what u dont ....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

Dark_Knight said:


> Hey guys!!! i have downgraded my phone to v10b.



i'll do it next month. BTW, have you turned off the LGE modem & what was the OS while degrading? some said to run ldz in WinXP compatibility mode if using Win7.



Dark_Knight said:


> GoogleXDA  answers everything related to Android



corrected 



Dark_Knight said:


> Just flashing part is left...will flash void echo.. or should i flash any other rom?



gingerbread.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Mar 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> i'll do it next month. BTW, have you turned off the LGE modem & what was the OS while degrading? some said to run ldz in WinXP compatibility mode if using Win7.



Naa.. Nothing of that sort. n Wats LGE modem? (that answers your quesn i believe right?) and using windows 7. Just "run as administrator" that too, to be on the safer side.

And about gingerbread.. I wasn't too sure about the stability issues and also the sole purpose of my flashing was to get better performance.. so.. I dint even consider the current gingerbread rom's... void was my best option i think...


----------



## dreatica (Mar 21, 2011)

Dark_Knight said:


> Naa.. Nothing of that sort. n Wats LGE modem? (that answers your quesn i believe right?) and using windows 7. Just "run as administrator" that too, to be on the safer side.
> 
> And about gingerbread.. I wasn't too sure about the stability issues and also the sole purpose of my flashing was to get better performance.. so.. I dint even consider the current gingerbread rom's... void was my best option i think...



try the latest build of andy GB rc2, you will never go back to froyo. I am running it like a charm with a2sd darktremor. After installing 150+ apps, phone memory is still 190mb+  

PS : FM radio (And it might never work in GB), USB tether doesn't work. For USB tether you can use third party apps


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Veterans of Optimus One... I need help.

Got my new Optimus One yesterday evening. Software version was V10c. Could not root it, so downloaded an older V10b ROM and downgraded my phone. Later, rooted it.

Performance has declined considerably after downgrading, as can be seen from benchmark tests I had run before and after the event.

Now, I'd request you to give me some suggestions on which MOD I should install... I am downloading Megatron V1 right now... I'm gonna try it out.

Need some suggestions please...

Also, I would appreciate any links to LG PC Suite. I did not find any CD with the phone...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

Huh? That was quizck. Modding so soon? Well a factory restore will do the trick of fixing performance loss. 

Pc suite is in mem card.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> Huh? That was quizck. Modding so soon? Well a factory restore will do the trick of fixing performance loss.
> 
> Pc suite is in mem card.



Thank you Sam.

I tried modding VOID Echo. Could not do it. Need help from the community.

Anyone who has modded Void Echo, please help in decoding what the people in XDA are saying. 

I have downgraded from Froyo 2.2.1 Build V10C to Froyo 2.2 Build V10B. Then, rooted using z4root.

Cannot understand much after that. See Void Custom Rom thread - [ROM] void. (#e,modules) | devoid. (#y,minimalist) - updated! - xda-developers



> *Instructions*
> 
> Carefully follow each step exactly as described:
> 
> ...



First problem -- Could not flash *drellisdee* custom recovery. Need help. If this recovery console can be reachedm then I guess it could become easier to mod.

Please help...


----------



## k4ce (Mar 21, 2011)

^ U need custom recovery ... without custom recovery, not possible

1. Root your phone using One Click Root. Check if root is successful by checking for the 'SuperUser' icon in menu.
2. Follow all the instructions and install drellisdee custom recovery.
3. Now reboot in recovery.
4. Create an ext2 partition of 512mb in custom recovery (swap: 0)
5. Convert that to ext3. (also wipe cache, dalvik-cache and android.secure)
6. Connect it in USB mode and paste the Void*.zip file on SD Card.
7. Flash from zip in custom recovery.
8. Reboot and enjoy.

If you have problems, specify where exactly the problem is by pasting screenshots or typing the problem ... right now, ur statements are way to generic to identify where you are going wrong



dreatica said:


> try the latest build of andy GB rc2, you will never go back to froyo. I am running it like a charm with a2sd darktremor. After installing 150+ apps, phone memory is still 190mb+
> 
> PS : FM radio (And it might never work in GB), USB tether doesn't work. For USB tether you can use third party apps



Are you talking about CM7 beta 3 by milk_os?... IMHO that's the only GB ROM available for O1 ...


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ U need custom recovery ... without custom recovery, not possible
> 
> 1. Root your phone using One Click Root. Check if root is successful by checking for the 'SuperUser' icon in menu.
> 2. Follow all the instructions and install drellisdee custom recovery.
> ...



Tried to install custom recovery but was unsuccessful. Phone has been rooted. Removed crapware using Titanium Backup.

Need a link to Custom Recovery. Tried to install *recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img* from Custom recovery Optimus One P500/Thunderg - Android Forums but could not do it. Need help.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Mar 21, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Need a link to Custom Recovery. Tried to install *recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img* from Custom recovery Optimus One P500/Thunderg - Android Forums but could not do it. Need help.



I believe you are having problems with the adb and su shells. bcoz thats the only thing u need to understand to install custom recovery.

[GUIDE] ADB, Fastboot, and Nandroid for Noobs - xda-developers

How To: Set Up ADB/USB Drivers for Android Devices | TheUnlockr
Use these links. set up your adb and android sdk. Enter the su shell and type the commands given and you ll be done with custom recovery.

I just flashed void echo using these. 

And i must say that the ROM is impressive and the increase in performance is noticeable.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

@AndroidFan, tried using terminal? also you need to unzip both the flash_image (add .img to its end) & recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img to your memory card, not inside any folder.

                                                  OR

try this: ROMTools v2.3.1



k4ce said:


> Are you talking about CM7 beta 3 by milk_os?... IMHO that's the only GB ROM available for O1 ...



the 2nd one is the CyanogenMod7.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Mar 21, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Need a link to Custom Recovery. Tried to install *recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img* from Custom recovery Optimus One P500/Thunderg - Android Forums but could not do it. Need help.



I believe you are having problems with the adb and su shells. bcoz thats the only thing u need to understand to install custom recovery.

[GUIDE] ADB, Fastboot, and Nandroid for Noobs - xda-developers

How To: Set Up ADB/USB Drivers for Android Devices | TheUnlockr
Use these links. set up your adb and android sdk. Enter the su shell and type the commands given and you ll be done with custom recovery.

I just flashed void echo using these. 

And i must say that the ROM is impressive and the increase in performance is noticeable.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 21, 2011)

paste the two files on ur sd card and then open terminal manager and key in the following

# mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system

# cat /sdcard/flash_image > /system/bin/flash_image

# chmod 755 /system/bin/flash_image

# mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak
(this step is not necessary .... might not work)

# mount -o remount,ro -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system

# flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img

# reboot recovery


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 21, 2011)

I did the rooting, custom recovery by this method....I found it straightforward and easy. Also has pics to guide you....I used the method A to install custom recovery..It saves you the trouble of typing on the phone and making mistakes. Try it...and ask if u have any problems or doubts, dont rush...do each step carefully.

[GUIDE] How to install touchscreen fix - xda-developers


P.S: the method A described in the tutorial requires chrome to phone .apk which is no longer available on market.
dwnload from link below and transfer to phone and install.

chrometophone-android.apk - chrometophone - Chrome to Phone Extension (Android App) v1.7 Pre-release [Old link] - Google Chrome to Phone Extension - Google Project Hosting


----------



## dreatica (Mar 21, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^
> 
> Are you talking about CM7 beta 3 by milk_os?... IMHO that's the only GB ROM available for O1 ...



No mik version has bugs and it cant be used for daily purpose until those bugs are resolved. Try the andy's GB also available @xda. That one is working fine with smooth and speed. 

No bugs at all except fm radio doesn't work (I never listen to FM) and you need third party apps for usb/wifi tether. I am using it from 1st day and now after rc1, its awesome and even angry birds doesn't lag in 50-60 levels (complex levels) which was a prob with froyo (void, megatron, nessy, lol v1.4, any rom you name it, I hv tried all )


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2011)

k4ce said:


> paste the two files on ur sd card and then open terminal manager and key in the following
> 
> # mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system
> 
> ...



I was missing flash_image file. Finally, found it and have successfully installed Void Echo... 

But I have lost live wallpapers in the process... Any way to bring them back? No matter how many live wallpapers I download from the marketplace, they don't show up...

I tried installing ADW launcher as well, but still no live wallpapers...


----------



## dreatica (Mar 21, 2011)

What keyboard are you using with optimus one ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 22, 2011)

dreatica said:


> What keyboard are you using with optimus one ?



Earlier, I used standard android keyboard. But after installing Void Echo mod, I have Gingerbread keyboard.

When I purchased my phone yesterday, I installed all the benchmarking apps so that i could later compare the performance with OCed mod. So, my results are here...

*Pre-Modding Stock LG Froyo 2.2.1*
*Linpack-* 7.425 MFlops
*Quadrant –* 463 – Above Xperia X10, Below HTC Desire
*Neocore –* 31.8 FPS
*BenchmarkPi –* 2916 milliseconds

*After Void Echo OCed to 729 MHz Froyo 2.2*
*Linpack -* 8.9 MFlops
*Quadrant –* 555 – Above HTC Desire and Nexus One, below Samsung Galaxy S
*Neocore –* 51.3 FPS
*BenchmarkPi –* 2230 milliseconds

But the sad thing is... no live wallpapers. I want them. Can anyone please help?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Earlier, I used standard android keyboard. But after installing Void Echo mod, I have Gingerbread keyboard.
> 
> When I purchased my phone yesterday, I installed all the benchmarking apps so that i could later compare the performance with OCed mod. So, my results are here...
> 
> ...



flash this file through recovery to get live wallpaper in void 

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 22, 2011)

dreatica said:


> flash this file through recovery to get live wallpaper in void
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



It worked...  

Thanks a lot friend... 

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Mar 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> It worked...
> 
> Thanks a lot friend...
> 
> Cheers!



No problem


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 22, 2011)

which third party app is to be used to enable tathering on Andy's Ginger???


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^Use easytether for usb tethering.

@dreatica: after reading ur prev posts, I upgraded to andy's gb rc1 
Must say its quick and stable, except for a few bugs.
With the default kernel in the rom, I guess the touchscreen bug exists since I see the cpu load go to 100% on touch.
I flashed miks v1.1 kernel and prob still der.

Pls tell me which kernel to flash.
I was using cavemans v1.0 with void echo and that was the best one IMO. shud I flash tht?


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 22, 2011)

I am having. battery drain issue with Andy's rom. anybody else is having????


----------



## sim (Mar 22, 2011)

what should we download first after getting LG 01 for those who r new to android

please can someone help by telling step by step

i have downloaded 1 game so far nothing else as i am new to android

waiting for a reply....thanks to every1 for their inputs & much needed help...kudos to all


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ z4root (to root the mobile), titanium backup (to kick the crapwares out), android watchdog, SE Arc launcher (just try once. if you experience lag, uninstall it). then the next step is to install custom recovery followed by a custom rom.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 22, 2011)

dreatica said:


> No mik version has bugs and it cant be used for daily purpose until those bugs are resolved. Try the andy's GB also available @xda. That one is working fine with smooth and speed.
> 
> No bugs at all except fm radio doesn't work (I never listen to FM) and you need third party apps for usb/wifi tether. I am using it from 1st day and now after rc1, its awesome and even angry birds doesn't lag in 50-60 levels (complex levels) which was a prob with froyo (void, megatron, nessy, lol v1.4, any rom you name it, I hv tried all )



and battery life ?... Cos I always leave data connection (EDGE) and wifi active on my phone always ... I found massive battery drain with milk_os GB beta 3 ... so if I can squeeze out 1.5 days on it like I could with Void, I will be happy to flash back to GB....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

will downgrade to V10b tonight (after 2hrs, downloading) & Gingerbread, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> will downgrade to V10b tonight (after 2hrs, downloading) & Gingerbread, maybe tomorrow.



Why Gingerbread? A lot of stuff doesn't work... its still beta. A stable rom would be a better idea... unless you have some extra features in mind that I am not aware about...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

lets see. 1st i need to downgrade. then will think what to try next. i'll either wait or go for void/light2 rom.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> lets see. 1st i need to downgrade. then will think what to try next. i'll either wait or go for void/light2 rom.



V10b is slower than V10c. I ran benchmarks on my stock V10c and again after downgrading to V10b. The new results were lower across the board (Neocore, Quadrant, BenchmarkPi, Linpack)

Only the custom ROM saved the day...


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ^^^Use easytether for usb tethering.
> 
> @dreatica: after reading ur prev posts, I upgraded to andy's gb rc1
> Must say its quick and stable, except for a few bugs.
> ...



yes caveman/sippolo can do that but I think you will lose some of the patches that andy build in the default kernel. 

PS: you must try playing any game to see if the cpu affects the game performance for *you*, For me : its as good as without the miks kernel.



MasterMinds said:


> I am having. battery drain issue with Andy's rom. anybody else is having????





k4ce said:


> and battery life ?... Cos I always leave data connection (EDGE) and wifi active on my phone always ... I found massive battery drain with milk_os GB beta 3 ... so if I can squeeze out 1.5 days on it like I could with Void, I will be happy to flash back to GB....



wifi does cause the battery drain issue, but piabolo or some guy made a patch to fix that by reducing the wifi power to 15-20.  You can flash that script through recovery and then by terminal or adb shell, can change the values.

@mastermind : the problem with the battery drain is also due to google maps, as it doesnt automatically suspend/off. By using a task killer and manually killing maps would give you atleast one day battery. 

hope it helps. 

PS: I am using andy with edge/3g(for 1-2 hours)/sync all day and battery gives me 1 day usage maximum.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> V10b is slower than V10c. I ran benchmarks on my stock V10c and again after downgrading to V10b. The new results were lower across the board (Neocore, Quadrant, BenchmarkPi, Linpack)
> 
> Only the custom ROM saved the day...



maybe a system restore will do the trick. will post the result after i am done,

ok going to downgrade. last 2 questions: 

1. we need to install lg drivers? only installed lg usb drivers only.
2. mass store needs to be off. what about usb debugging?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

sim said:


> what should we download first after getting LG 01 for those who r new to android
> 
> please can someone help by telling step by step
> 
> ...



Visit here :

LG Optimus One, P500, V - xda-developers

you will get all the answers, and if you still face any doubt, ask here 



AndroidFan said:


> Why Gingerbread? A lot of stuff doesn't work... its still beta. A stable rom would be a better idea... unless you have some extra features in mind that I am not aware about...



Well, if you are asking about features of CM/GB : see here 

*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa37c4c-17b6-0db8.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa171fb-f602-95cc.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa37c4c-147a-c80f.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa171fb-fa04-5ce3.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa22686-854b-0209.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa37c4c-152e-37b8.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa37c4c-16aa-1366.jpg
*184.72.239.143/mu/7aa37c4c-1c21-626d.jpg

More features that are included in CM here : 
CM 7 By Mik. Features/Screenshots (Based on Gingerbread aka Android 2.3) - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

maybe early next month, at least one (andy or mik) will release a stable & ready gingerbread rom. cause almost all the bugs are already fixed, with the exception of USB tethering & a few small others.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> maybe a system restore will do the trick. will post the result after i am done,
> 
> ok going to downgrade. last 2 questions:
> 
> ...



As long as your PC detects your phone, everything should be fine. I suggest enabling USB debugging. Don't know if disabling it would be a problem...

You would need

*i.imgur.com/LQrMT.jpg

and V10b ROM...

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> maybe a system restore will do the trick. will post the result after i am done,
> 
> ok going to downgrade. last 2 questions:
> 
> ...



1. If you install Lg pc suite with the drivers, you can disable the pc suite from the taskbar. Or the driver would suffice your needs. Your choice 

2. usb debugging should be enabled


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks a lot. starting downgrade.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

@dreatica

CM7 Gingerbread looks awesome... 

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

downgrade successful (special thanks to androidfan). taken hardly 5min. mobile just turned off. so turned on & it taken 2-3min to boot up completely. retain all my settings as well apps.

tomorrow, or day after tomorrow its going to be Void or......... lets see.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> downgrade successful (special thanks to androidfan). taken hardly 5min. mobile just turned off. so turned on & it taken 2-3min to boot up completely. retain all my settings as well apps.
> 
> tomorrow, or day after tomorrow its going to be Void or......... lets see.



Congrats  

If you are interested in void, have a look at nessy too. Its exactly as void in terms on features, but its based on android 2.2.2 which is the latest update.



AndroidFan said:


> @dreatica
> 
> CM7 Gingerbread looks awesome...
> 
> Cheers!



Yes, its  I must say this is the classic buy for those within 10-15k budget.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

interested only in void & nessy till a bugfree gingerbread is not available.

also v10b isn't laggy in anyway as androidfan told. but the lag is still there.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> interested only in void & nessy till a bugfree gingerbread is not available.
> 
> also v10b isn't laggy in anyway as androidfan told. but the lag is still there.



v10b lags in games like angry birds after 50-60 level. dungeon defendor, nes games, psx gaming when I played nfs.

I have tried void/nessy and for me nessy was better.


----------



## noja (Mar 23, 2011)

what is the name of psx emulator?


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 23, 2011)

guys the dust under the screen problem is kinda bugging me now!  
There are 2-3 big white specks right under the middle of the screen! and smaller particles towards the bottom.
Im thinking of going to a service center and getting it cleaned...anyone done this before? Is it free? under warranty.
I have taken utmost care of my phone and always used the cover provided..even still have the stickers on the phone  ...still this happened....it doesnt hamper the phones usage but is an eyesore.
Pls advise


----------



## k4ce (Mar 23, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Visit here :
> 
> LG Optimus One, P500, V - xda-developers
> 
> ...



My take on gingerbread ... Yes, it is faster and snappier at 600mhz, but still not worth it for the following reasons:

1. Battery drain (nt just wifi ... even generally, consumes more)
2. some minor bugs (like screen set to lowest brightness level after some unlocks).
3. No DivX support 
4. FM Radio does not work (not that I really care)

I feel megatron offers the same performance but manages to hold charge lot longer .... At this point in time, there is no real reason to go in for GB as the ROMs obviously have their issues ... Still do not disregard the work done by Andy and Milk_OS ... they are doing a tremendous job ...

But if you are still compelled to use GB:

Advantages of Andy over Milk_OS :
1. Battery drain seems to be lesser.

Advantages of Milk_OS over andy:
1. OC ability
2. CM menus


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear friends... Need some help...

Is there any way to recalibrate Optimus One Touch screen? I have observed a lot of problems while typing, especially in the bottom row. Many times, different keys get pressed than the ones I want... I have enabled haptic feedback and that has helped, but the problem is still there...

Any way to recalibrate the touch screen.

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Dear friends... Need some help...
> 
> Is there any way to recalibrate Optimus One Touch screen? I have observed a lot of problems while typing, especially in the bottom row. Many times, different keys get pressed than the ones I want... I have enabled haptic feedback and that has helped, but the problem is still there...
> 
> ...



This might help : 

LGCalibrationTS.apk - Apps, SwiftDroid, OpenSwift


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

dreatica said:


> This might help :
> 
> LGCalibrationTS.apk - Apps, SwiftDroid, OpenSwift



Thank you very much... 

You are a real Guru mate... 

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

dreatica said:


> This might help :
> 
> LGCalibrationTS.apk - Apps, SwiftDroid, OpenSwift



thanks a lot. was going to ask it too. BTW what keyboard are you guys using? i like the Samsung keyboard (on friends G5). there is a small gap between the rows. really helped.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Thank you very much...
> 
> You are a real Guru mate...
> 
> Cheers!



Really ? We all are guru's here I guess 



Sam said:


> thanks a lot. was going to ask it too. BTW what keyboard are you guys using? i like the Samsung keyboard (on friends G5). there is a small gap between the rows. really helped.



if you are comfortable with swype, you wont need any other keyboard. Else, try smart keyboard with skin called chic/ice, it will be perfect for fat fingers


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> thanks a lot. was going to ask it too. BTW what keyboard are you guys using? i like the Samsung keyboard (on friends G5). there is a small gap between the rows. really helped.





dreatica said:


> Really ? We all are guru's here I guess
> 
> 
> 
> if you are comfortable with swype, you wont need any other keyboard. Else, try smart keyboard with skin called chic/ice, it will be perfect for fat fingers



Yeah... the calibration app helped a little... but not much. SWYPE to the rescue... *SWYPE is awesome.* I am not going back to regular keyboard now...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 24, 2011)

How is dust entering in the mob? What's the remedy?

Has anyone connected a bluetooth keyboard to the o1?
Can it support usb kbds?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> How is dust entering in the mob? What's the remedy?


some says the buttons but according to me its the headphone grill.



AndroidFan said:


> Yeah... the calibration app helped a little... but not much. SWYPE to the rescue... *SWYPE is awesome.* I am not going back to regular keyboard now...



link to swype please. not avl in market. 

also yesterday when i checked market for Z4root, it was not avl. Google removed it cause of the exploit (rageagainstcage)?



dreatica said:


> if you are comfortable with swype, you wont need any other keyboard. Else, try smart keyboard with skin called chic/ice, it will be perfect for fat fingers



till now used just once on friends mobile. its good but will take some time.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> How is dust entering in the mob? What's the remedy?
> 
> Has anyone connected a bluetooth keyboard to the o1?
> Can it support usb kbds?


Buy a good amzer silicon cover. It will avoid the dust issues. 

I havent tried the bluetooth kb, as I dont have one. 



Sam said:


> link to swype please. not avl in market.


join the beta program to download it.

Swype | Text Input for Screens



Sam said:


> also yesterday when i checked market for Z4root, it was not avl. Google removed it cause of the exploit (rageagainstcage)?



Yes



Sam said:


> till now used just once on friends mobile. its good but will take some time.



Once, you are comfortable with swype, it wont be easy to go back to normal keyboard.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

Already addicted to swype. Downloaded it lastnight.


----------



## atin (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally got my O1 yesterday.love it .

Guys shud i install a custom ROM.I am kinda irritated with the useless apps bundled and I would love to play with ROMs,kernels and stuff.
But my only concern is I may need warranty if the phone has some manufacturing defect I dont know about (Its just one day old!).

Also Please suggest some good case for it.
Is this good enough
AMZER-PREMIUM-SILICON-CASE-COVER-LG-OPTIMUS-ONE-P500


----------



## sim (Mar 24, 2011)

i have conf. my yahoo mail ...now when i touch my email folder inbox opens directly showing all my emails...why is that & how can i conf. other email address

can we close our inbox & log out ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 24, 2011)

sim said:


> i have conf. my yahoo mail ...now when i touch my email folder inbox opens directly showing all my emails...why is that & how can i conf. other email address
> 
> can we close our inbox & log out ?



After opening your app, click on Menu button of the phone. You might get extra options. I don't know for sure because I don't use Yahoomail...


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

atin said:


> Finally got my O1 yesterday.love it .
> 
> Guys shud i install a custom ROM.I am kinda irritated with the useless apps bundled and I would love to play with ROMs,kernels and stuff.
> But my only concern is I may need warranty if the phone has some manufacturing defect I dont know about (Its just one day old!).
> ...



If you face any problem with the phone, you can easily revert back to original ROM to get the warranty.

For the cover: why going through ebay when you can get the same cover through their official dealer at much cheaper rate :

Amzer® Silicone Skin Jelly Case - Grey For LG Optimus One P500

I am using this cover ordered from this site and its perfect for our phone 

PS: If you wanna buy stuff for 500rs+, pm me I can provide you a coupon for free shipping too


----------



## noja (Mar 24, 2011)

there is no fix for dust under the screen. apparently its the screen itself and the big center key. phones in the philippines are being recalled to change the screen or whatever the heck it is that the koreans screwed up.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey i found a screen protector for o1 at fommy:

Amzer® Super Clear Screen Protector with Cleaning Cloth For LG Optimus One P500
should i buy it or will the one that comes with the mob suffice (haven't still bought the mob) ?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 25, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> Hey i found a screen protector for o1 at fommy:
> 
> Amzer® Super Clear Screen Protector with Cleaning Cloth For LG Optimus One P500
> should i buy it or will the one that comes with the mob suffice (haven't still bought the mob) ?



I am using it, but you should not buy it right now. As the new mobile would come up with the screen protector which would last atleast a month or so.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 25, 2011)

And how long would this one last? I was thinking of ordering it along with a case. Its not like its got an expiry date.

Gonna buy an o1 next week from chandigarh.
Can you ppl please post where u bought your o1 and at what price?


----------



## atin (Mar 25, 2011)

dreatica said:


> If you face any problem with the phone, you can easily revert back to original ROM to get the warranty.
> 
> For the cover: why going through ebay when you can get the same cover through their official dealer at much cheaper rate :
> 
> ...



@dreatica: Thanks man

Will go custom this weekend.I guess i'll have to downgrade since I have V10C.
Lets see how it goes

@Chetan1991: I got mine from eBay for 9.5K. Its available for 10K.Use a discount coupon for a 500 Rs discount.


----------



## atin (Mar 25, 2011)

@dreatica: Thanks man

Will go custom this weekend.I guess i'll have to downgrade since i have v10c.
Lets see how it goes.

@Chetan1991:  I bought mine from ebay so if u r comfortable with buying online you can get one for 9.5K. Its available for 10k now.use a discount coupon (PM me if u want) and u will get a 500Rs discount.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll install void delta after I return home. Yesterday removed almost all of lg crapwares. But mobile became quite slow & buggy. Tried download nessyrom but download failed almost everytiime.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 25, 2011)

^ You must have installed Void Echo ... Nessy, Void and LOL 1.4 are the best custom roms right now ... 

But I have been trying this after a disastrous few attempts with GB ( my battery would last no more than 18hours ) ... So what I did was I installed V10B, rooted it, installed custom recovery and flashed Milk's kernel ... installed launcher pro and froze LG Home with Titanium Backup ... Phone is smooth as silk ... Battery is fantastic ... 

I get 1.5 days (minimum) with data connection fully on, 1 hour of calls, 20 msgs, sceen on for 3 hours (minimum brightness) and 4 hours of music ... totally satisfied ... Best of all, games like NFS shift run silky smooth (no overclock) ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ just tried to free some inbult memory. well, going to install recovery now & then Void.

i too get 1.5days of backup but GPRS is on (or WiFi) only during daytime.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Today, my Optimus One went off and just refused to start up, no matter what I did. I don't understand what happened. Battery was 50% remaining. When given a call from my second phone, the O1 number would "ring" but nothing showed on my O1. 

Finally, removed battery and reinserted. Then, the phone started again.

What should I do now? Did I do something wrong? This is the first time I noticed this problem...

Should I go back to V10b, unroot and take to the service center? I won't be able to recreate what happened... simply because I don't know why it happened.

What should I do? Need advice...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ i think is the cause of you opting for ext4 on a stock card. can you please benchmark your card? i maybe wrong but read this is XDA many times.

anyway installed recovery. now time for Void.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey,
was using andy's GB for 2-3 days.....though its relatively bug-free...its not at all a finished product and has quite a few bugs besides the major 2. 
Now back on void #echo...ya sure I miss the zippyness of GB but void feels so elegant and stable. So I've decided to wait now till a really good and stable build of GB comes along.


@sam: which firmware are u using? v10_b?  I remember when I had downgraded from v10_c, the phone was giving much better benchmarks...and was faster

anyway sam, u must try void #echo it is the best rom I used and stable as hell...Do a proper partition and wipe acc to instructions on xda forum void thread. If u need help...I'll ans ur queries. I guarantee phone will feel smooth fast. to confirm run neocore, u shud get 41-46 fps on stock freq with sound on, with sound off u get higher

@androidfan
which rom u using?
The problem u mentioned happens in GB rom...else it cud be due to the partitioning like sam said. Relax...dont wrry.  also if u using a cover make sure...the proximity sensor is not covered.

Now do try this
firstly backup all ur data, reboot into recovery and partition and wipe everything, flash void #echo. run ur phone for a week or so and see if the problem occurs again...if it does only then get ur phone back to factory setting and original rom and go to lg service,else nothing to worry abt... lifes good


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 25, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @androidfan
> which rom u using?
> The problem u mentioned happens in GB rom...else it cud be due to the partitioning like sam said. Relax...dont wrry.  also if u using a cover make sure...the proximity sensor is not covered.
> 
> ...



I am using Void echo. Tonight, I'll test the card speed and post it here as Sam has asked. Should I wipe everything, convert ext4 to ext2 and then reinstall Void?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

Using void for a couple hours now. Smooth & bugfree. But till now market hanged once & thats it. But void came with all the default language packs. unnecessary wastage of memory. 

@androidfan, just bench it. But most important have you overclocked the phone?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> Using void for a couple hours now. Smooth & bugfree. But till now market hanged once & thats it. But void came with all the default language packs. unnecessary wastage of memory.
> 
> @androidfan, just bench it. But most important have you overclocked the phone?



Yes, I have overclocked the phone.

I am setting the clock frequency back to 600 MHz and testing using SD Tools... Is there a better app that I might use?

*Using SD Tools and Clock Speed 600 Mhz*
Write Speed: 5.5 MB/s
Read Speed: 23 MB/s

What is the SD card problem everyone on the forum is talking about? Is that what might have caused my phone to "sort-of" shut down and not start until I removed the battery?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, I have overclocked the phone.
> 
> I am setting the clock frequency back to 600 MHz and testing using SD Tools... Is there a better app that I might use?
> 
> ...



I have forgotten the app name. I'll test my card also tonight. Btw what modules are you using?  Cause the answer to the problem may lie within these. 

from my experience its either the overclock or you shifted cache to memory card also. run mobile on stock speed for 3-4 days. I'll run my mobile on stock speed. Here the weather doesn't allows such tweaks.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> I have forgotten the app name. I'll test my card also tonight. Btw what modules are you using?  Cause the answer to the problem may lie within these.
> 
> from my experience its either the overclock or you shifted cache to memory card also. run mobile on stock speed for 3-4 days. I'll run my mobile on stock speed. Here the weather doesn't allows such tweaks.



I had installed all the modules. I have just removed "Kernel" module


> *void. kernel-module (optional)*
> 
> Based on the source released by drellisdee and AnyKernel Updater by Koush (buy them cookies)
> Recompiled it in order to accept intermediate frequencies
> Will be clocked at 730Mhz / interactive governor as default (recommended)




One of the installed modules include *a2sd
*


> *void. a2sd/d2sd-module (optional)*
> 
> Based on DarkTremor's a2sd script
> Will not only do a2sd but also *move the dalvik-cache to the SDcard *through an init script I've written



Could this be a problem?

I am also disabling hardware acceleration *"hwacc"* module now...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

2 modules that can cause problems. Also swype hanging a lot. Well the low class memory card will create problems & add to it you overclocked. Return to stock speed. This will isolate the problem with least hassle.

Afaik hw acceleration doesn't cause such problems.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 25, 2011)

@sam and @androidfan

Im using the following modules currently
a2sd
gapps
gingerbread
hwacc
tapps

Im using a sandisk class4 8gb microsd card and am having no problems watsoever. no hanging with swype, apps run well, ui is fast.
infact my write speed was only 4.5MB/s acc to sd tools read arnd 39MB/s and I do overclock while playing games.
Which version of dressidles custom recovery u guys using? Im still using v1.1. Ive heard tht the latest version of custom recovery ie 1.2.1 has caused some probs for a few ppl at xda forums. Im not sure...just guessing. Should not actually matter once u have successfully flashed the rom,but it could be that the ext partition is not being created properly by v1.2.1 of custom recovery

PS. use h2testw to test ur card on PC. reliable and also tells if card is genuine


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 26, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @sam and @androidfan
> 
> Im using the following modules currently
> a2sd
> ...



Used *h2testw *(windows based program). My results...

*Writing speed:* 2.72 MByte/s
*Reading speed:* 9.96 MByte/s

My custom recovery version is 1.1 -- *recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img*

I have clocked down to 600 MHz. Lets see if the problem crops up again... Then I will really panic... 

Also, originally, my SD card was 2 GB (came with the phone). I created 512 MB ext2 partition, then converted to ext3 and then to ext4. So, the remaining capacity should be 1.5 GB. But it is showing only *931 MB total capacity*... in Windows as well as through *Settings >> SD Card & phone storage*

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @sam and @androidfan
> 
> Im using the following modules currently
> a2sd
> ...



Swype hanged while replying in TDF's 1st subsection. then it went smooth. 

also a Class4 (or higher) card really helps.

using custom recover 1.1 also. didn't tried to experiment too much as its not something you use everyday & the new versions don't bring something outstanding.



AndroidFan said:


> Also, originally, my SD card was 2 GB (came with the phone). I created 512 MB ext2 partition, then converted to ext3 and then to ext4.



without app2sd tweak, is there any use of the ext partitions? cause most apps will get installed in mobile.



AndroidFan said:


> So, the remaining capacity should be 1.5 GB. But it is showing only *931 MB total capacity*... in Windows as well as through *Settings >> SD Card & phone storage*
> 
> Cheers!



WAIT. did you wiped the ext partition when you 1st tried void? cause i have a feeling that your card is taking space of 2 ext partitions.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> without app2sd tweak, is there any use of the ext partitions? cause most apps will get installed in mobile.



no ... 

you can move most apps from Phone Memory to SD Card ... So app2sd is not a must ...



AndroidFan said:


> Used *h2testw *(windows based program). My results...
> 
> *Writing speed:* 2.72 MByte/s
> *Reading speed:* 9.96 MByte/s
> ...



Reformat and repartition your card using recovery ... The speeds are ok but not great ... try to keep your core apps on your phone memory ... like Launcher, keyboard, custom dialer etc ..



Sam said:


> WAIT. did you wiped the ext partition when you 1st tried void? cause i have a feeling that your card is taking space of 2 ext partitions.



when you wipe, you are just formatting the contents of the ext partition only ... it does not delete the partition ....

and u cannot create two ext partitions using custom recovery ...


----------



## noja (Mar 26, 2011)

the latest version of swype is not working on my phone. firmware version 2.2 v10b


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 26, 2011)

noja said:


> the latest version of swype is not working on my phone. firmware version 2.2 v10b



Search for SWYPE HVGA



Sam said:


> without app2sd tweak, is there any use of the ext partitions? cause most apps will get installed in mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT. did you wiped the ext partition when you 1st tried void? cause i have a feeling that your card is taking space of 2 ext partitions.



Most of my apps are installed on SD card... Void handles this automatically...

Sam, you have also used your stock 2GB card for installing Void. How much is your total SD card capacity now?



k4ce said:


> Reformat and repartition your card using recovery ... The speeds are ok but not great ... try to keep your core apps on your phone memory ... like Launcher, keyboard, custom dialer etc ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I reformat and repartition the SD card, should I convert it to ext3 only? Also, will I lose Nandroid? I have kept a copy of my backed-up Nandroid folder on my PC. Can I recover all data if after reformatting, I copy backups back to Nandroid folder and then restore?

Or would I have to reflash Void?

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

k4ce said:


> no ...
> 
> you can move most apps from Phone Memory to SD Card ... So app2sd is not a must ...



how? i mean manually or using some other script?



noja said:


> the latest version of swype is not working on my phone. firmware version 2.2 v10b



you downloaded it using the link send to your inbox when you registered at swype site? if not, do it that way.



AndroidFan said:


> Most of my apps are installed on SD card... Void handles this automatically...



thats great. i didn't know that 



AndroidFan said:


> Sam, you have also used your stock 2GB card for installing Void. How much is your total SD card capacity now?



yes. using stock card. 512Mb ext4. thats it. & 1Gb worth of songs.



AndroidFan said:


> If I reformat and repartition the SD card, should I convert it to ext3 only? Also, will I lose Nandroid?



loose Nandroid? hmmmmmm, interesting question.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Search for SWYPE HVGA
> 
> If I reformat and repartition the SD card, should I convert it to ext3 only? Also, will I lose Nandroid? I have kept a copy of my backed-up Nandroid folder on my PC. Can I recover all data if after reformatting, I copy backups back to Nandroid folder and then restore?
> 
> ...



Yes ... reformat and partition again .. It is safe to leave your ext partition as ext3 only ... as most ROMs dont have ext4 support ...

I don't use nandroid so I can't help you there buddy .. sorry ...

It would be advisable to reflash Void ...



Sam said:


> how? i mean manually or using some other script?



I do it manually but I guess there are scripts that can do the same ...

And talking of scripts, if you are comfortable with it, might I recommend Ungaze's battery and performance tweaks (in XDA) ... I have been using it and my phone feels snappier ... PM or post here if you need any help with that


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ never used any script before. Noob when it comes to linux type or based systems. will check once. 

Btw noticeable improvement in battery backup? mobile already enough snappy for me.


----------



## ManInRed (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello,

I dont understand few things here:
1) Milk OS> why is it required?
2) Modded? what does it mean?
3) ZRoot or Rooting? what software is this? why it have to be used?
4) DIAG?
5) how to get upgraded to And2.3?
6) Void?

note that i will be buying LG Optimus One next week. so thats the reason i am asking these queries!. THanks a lot for your replies.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2011)

^^

1. Mik_OS is a member/modder. he makes kernal & roms.
2. editing of roms or scripts, etc.
3. google t please. 
4. don't know.
5. root>custom recovery>gingerbread RC-1. OR wait for LG branded roms.
6. its a rom. all LG crapwares removed & tons of features.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 27, 2011)

ManInRed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dont understand few things here:
> 1) Milk OS> why is it required?
> ...



You don't have to root the phone or mod it just because you buy one. The software that comes already installed with a new phone is very good and fast. You don't need to get into complexities of modding because it is very dangerous and can destroy your phone.

Android 2.3 update is coming to Optimus One in May.

I've been using Optimus One for a week now... and I'd suggest, if you can stretch your budget a bit, go for Samsung Galaxy Ace. But if you can't then Optimus One is a perfectly good phone as well...

Cheers!


----------



## saywhatsaywhat (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys I need some help badly

I messed around with the Battery Mod Pro and selected the wrong phone.
It then hung on the Void loading screen forever.

I reflashed the Void echo rom because I could not locate my Nandroid backup (probably wiped)

Now.. I just want to get everything back to void echo with features, but the creating of folders and rebooting is not working. Any tips?

Phone is still rooted


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you wiped the caches & partitions?


----------



## atin (Mar 28, 2011)

saywhatsaywhat said:


> hey guys I need some help badly
> 
> I messed around with the Battery Mod Pro and selected the wrong phone.
> It then hung on the Void loading screen forever.
> ...



I had the exact same problem.However it was ok once I reflashed void.
Wipe your cache n partitions and reflash void and it should work.

BTW I tried to install a custom theme from OTA Kitchen and it caused many force-closes so I had to reflash void.I searched XDA and it says for void we should use metamorph.Can somebody please tell me how to make custom themes for metamorph or better how to make OTA work?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys can you post your quadrant and neocore scores ? Lets compare which rom runs faster and better : 

I am using Gingerbread/CM7 with no Overclock and gets this results : 

*i53.tinypic.com/2rha840.png
*i53.tinypic.com/2s7w1u9.png

Please post yours too.  Thanks.



atin said:


> I had the exact same problem.However it was ok once I reflashed void.
> Wipe your cache n partitions and reflash void and it should work.
> 
> BTW I tried to install a custom theme from OTA Kitchen and it caused many force-closes so I had to reflash void.I searched XDA and it says for void we should use metamorph.Can somebody please tell me how to make custom themes for metamorph or better how to make OTA work?



You don't have to reflash again, just wipe the dalvik cache and you will be back to the original theme 

For metamorph themes: read here :
How to MetaMorph/Theme - xda-developers

Void is not a good rom that support for themes and its also quite old rom now. If you wanna try themes on void, remember they should be based on Android 2.2. Few themes are compatible with void @xda.


----------



## atin (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ then which ROM to use.
Prime?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 28, 2011)

atin said:


> ^^ then which ROM to use.
> Prime?



If you want a stable,performance, lots of themes and battery friendly- LOL 1.4.2 will do.

Default looks, stable and battery friendly- nessy.

Old roms which are based on 2.2 void/megatron etc.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 29, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Guys can you post your quadrant and neocore scores ? Lets compare which rom runs faster and better :
> 
> I am using Gingerbread/CM7 with no Overclock and gets this results :
> 
> ...



Using Void Echo non-OCed...  Kernel patch NOT installed for stability. Angry Birds lags... Memory card full... Stagefright enabled...

Sometimes force closes happen... apps crash... the outright disappear after a few uses and have to reinstall again...

But is quite usable...

*i.imgur.com/HzkM5.gif

*i.imgur.com/B891Q.gif

*i.imgur.com/CInFD.gif

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Mar 29, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Using Void Echo non-OCed...  Kernel patch NOT installed for stability. Angry Birds lags... Memory card full... Stagefright enabled...
> 
> Sometimes force closes happen... apps crash... the outright disappear after a few uses and have to reinstall again...
> 
> ...


What is the name of that battery widget ? 

thanks but you should disable Stagefright as its the cause of the bugs . Also, then try quad scores, you will see drastically decrease in quad scores. 

PS: why are you still with Void, Now I am hating the fact most of digitians are using void just for a hype. Its actually not worth it. 

my HS :
*i52.tinypic.com/33uu9ly.png
lockscreen:

*i56.tinypic.com/50i8x.png


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 29, 2011)

dreatica said:


> What is the name of that battery widget ?
> 
> thanks but you should disable Stagefright as its the cause of the bugs . Also, then try quad scores, you will see drastically decrease in quad scores.
> 
> PS: why are you still with Void, Now I am hating the fact most of digitians are using void just for a hype. Its actually not worth it.



I got my Optimus One only last week. Checked out XDA thread [READ FIRST] [REF] Repository of howto's, roms, kernel, etc. - xda-developers

There I found Void Echo is a stable, fast ROM. What ROM would you suggest? I heard Gingerbread ROMS are still incomplete...

Cheers!


----------



## atin (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the results for the stock ROM. V10b.
Pathetic I know 
But it is damn stable.

Can anybody post a separate result for the same ROM.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 29, 2011)

^ Here you go .... V10B ... + MilkOS Kernel for lagfix + Ungaze performace+battery script ... no OC ... no stagefright ...no Hardware Accel

Quadrant Standard: 447
Neocore              : 29 fps 

will post screenshots later .. but really happy with my fone  ... stellar battery life ... almost 2 days with gprs always on ... and performance is decent ,....

find this setup much better than Void ...


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 29, 2011)

Enabled Kernel Patch... Something related to MikOS patch....

*New scores...*

*i.imgur.com/XO5PG.gif

*i.imgur.com/nTgGq.gif


----------



## atin (Mar 30, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ Here you go .... V10B ... + MilkOS Kernel for lagfix + Ungaze performace+battery script ... no OC ... no stagefright ...no Hardware Accel
> 
> Quadrant Standard: 447
> Neocore              : 29 fps
> ...



Ok I wanted to check so I installed neocore.And result is a lil odd.
No oc or hardware acc for me too


----------



## k4ce (Mar 30, 2011)

^ Ha ha ... thats a very impressive result ... maybe i shall once run neocore after a fresh boot ... but i still doubt I can get such a result ...

max of 34.5 ... no HWACC, no OC ... maybe your O1 is special


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

44.5FPS on neoscore. will post screenshot later. using void. no OC, no h/w acc enabled & no stagefright.

ok i am running the benchmark again to check if anything was missing.

WTF, tried again & its 45.1FPS.

other details: no network (sim card removed) & neoscore installed in memory card.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 30, 2011)

Turning sound off from neocore's menu will give u a higher score


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

without sound its 48.5 but with sim card this time. BTW how to check if H/W acc is on?

49.2 on 2nd try & 49.3 on 3rd. downloading Java Development Kit. will post screenshot soon.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> without sound its 48.5 but with sim card this time. BTW how to check if H/W acc is on?
> 
> 49.2 on 2nd try & 49.3 on 3rd. downloading Java Development Kit. will post screenshot soon.



Wow... just wow... how did you do that?

For hardware acceleration, *have you created* a folder named "hwacc" in SDCard >> Void >> Settings?

Cheers!


----------



## begooddogood (Mar 30, 2011)

lets see


----------



## MasterMinds (Mar 31, 2011)

dreatica said:


> What is the name of that battery widget ?


that is batterylife, cool widget.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 31, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> that is batterylife, cool widget.



I have already installed it. Thanks though


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Wow... just wow... how did you do that?



i don't know. today i am getting 48.* without sound & 45 with sound. well that benchmark was after i played 15min of angry birds. 



AndroidFan said:


> For hardware acceleration, *have you created* a folder named "hwacc" in SDCard >> Void >> Settings?



no. haven't created. ok so H/W acc is off.

enjoying 2.5-3days of battery life nowadays


----------



## ManInRed (Mar 31, 2011)

how to export my contacts, music files, photos from SonyEricsson G520 to LG Optimus One P500? any bulk import option is there?

Kindly advice.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Contacts through outlook as the medium ....

 All other files can be tranferred manually


----------



## noja (Apr 2, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ Contacts through outlook as the medium ....
> 
> All other files can be tranferred manually



can you please elaborate? I didn't quite understand your post.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ He meant use Microsoft Outlook to transfer contacts from one phone to another.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2011)

Shifted to nessy#fenice an hour ago. At first mobile was heating a bit more than usual. Later I discovered mobile was running at 750mhz.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> Shifted to nessy#fenice an hour ago. At first mobile was heating a bit more than usual. Later I discovered mobile was running at 750mhz.



I tried but for me it lags a lot. Tried UNO HD, and angry birds rio. Back to my old rom


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2011)

Original angry birds hang lot. neocore is just 35, down from 50. Will use it for a week then decide its fate. mayn"t revert back to void & go for a gingerbread build even if it is not fully stable.


----------



## sim (Apr 3, 2011)

which is the best free lock screen widget & camera for lg o1 ?

any other useful appl & good games which we should download ?

please can any1 tell...

thanks


----------



## dreatica (Apr 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> Original angry birds hang lot. neocore is just 35, down from 50. Will use it for a week then decide its fate. mayn"t revert back to void & go for a gingerbread build even if it is not fully stable.



wait for few days as another Gb update will be rolled. Andy version by 9:00PM and mik's GB/cm7 rom coming weekend. 

I am still in love with Mik's rom which is my regular rom.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

sim said:
			
		

> good games



Angry Birds

Will keep you busy for a long time.


----------



## Don (Apr 3, 2011)

hi guys.

I bought this epic phone day before. i tried hard to find how to root it, but sadly couldnt find any solution. is downgrading only option?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 3, 2011)

Don said:


> hi guys.
> 
> I bought this epic phone day before. i tried hard to find how to root it, but sadly couldnt find any solution. is downgrading only option?



Yes. Downgrading is the only option because only software version V10b can be rooted.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2011)

dreatica said:


> wait for few days as another Gb update will be rolled. Andy version by 9:00PM and mik's GB/cm7 rom coming weekend.
> 
> I am still in love with Mik's rom which is my regular rom.



downloaded Devoid #Ypsilon. Nessy#Fenice have terrible battery problem. just listening to 10min of music on headphone dropped the battery by 2% even when screen was off. i don't know if this is a special case with me, but that was a good enough reason for me to try a light rom. will upgrade to it soon.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> downloaded Devoid #Ypsilon. Nessy#Fenice have terrible battery problem. just listening to 10min of music on headphone dropped the battery by 2% even when screen was off. i don't know if this is a special case with me, but that was a good enough reason for me to try a light rom. will upgrade to it soon.



Do share your feedback, that's the only rom I haven't tried yet . Specially running games like Angry birds.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> downloaded Devoid #Ypsilon. Nessy#Fenice have terrible battery problem. just listening to 10min of music on headphone dropped the battery by 2% even when screen was off. i don't know if this is a special case with me, but that was a good enough reason for me to try a light rom. will upgrade to it soon.



Yes ... any ROM will hwacc will have battery issues ... Upgrade to GB only once a stable build is out there ... else battery drain will be massive ...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Yes ... any ROM will hwacc will have battery issues ... Upgrade to GB only once a stable build is out there ... else battery drain will be massive ...



with gb my battery holds for 18+ hours, though I'm a massive user/sync always on, 1-2 hours on 3g too. Wish it last for 24 hours though


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Yes ... any ROM will hwacc will have battery issues ... Upgrade to GB only once a stable build is out there ... else battery drain will be massive ...



frankly, waiting for GB. H/W acc was on but performance was not upto the mark. so went back to Void.



dreatica said:


> with gb my battery holds for 18+ hours, though I'm a massive user/sync always on, 1-2 hours on 3g too. Wish it last for 24 hours though



with void i was getting 2days+ battery life (battery was at 70-75% @ 6pm when i return from collage). so i can assume i'll get over 2 days of backup. i think either Mic or Andy fixed the battery drain problem. can't quite remember which rom it was, maybe CM7.

BTW after partitioning the memory card with 512Mb as ext, i am left with around 1.4Gb of free space. how can i recover that 512Mb if i decide to use the card with some other mobile?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> frankly, waiting for GB. H/W acc was on but performance was not upto the mark. so went back to Void.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Andy fixed the prob with the help of mik, so I guess both the roms has fixed it. I am not getting the battery backup as I used to get with froyo. Some more polish needs to be done for the battery issue but I can manage even if my phone gives 10 hour of battery backup.

3 ways to format:

1. Format the card from your phone
swap 0 ext 0 remaining -all

2. If you use Linux, its easy to format the card as Linux can read ext partitions.

3. Through win- use sd formatter v2.0. It can format the card to original state i.e. remove ext.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> with gb my battery holds for 18+ hours, though I'm a massive user/sync always on, 1-2 hours on 3g too. Wish it last for 24 hours though



Andy released a much more stable rom now ... Trying it now ... it should last for a day ...

But I feel that whatever ROM you have makes no big difference in performance .. if your fone is meant to hang on level 21 in angry birds, it will ... no matter what ROM you have  ... my $0.02


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Andy released a much more stable rom now ... Trying it now ... it should last for a day ...
> 
> But I feel that whatever ROM you have makes no big difference in performance .. if your fone is meant to hang on level 21 in angry birds, it will ... no matter what ROM you have  ... my $0.02



I saw you asking about the battery @xda 

So after a long battle, you gonna flash Gb  

Well, you will feel the performance difference too.... my $0.02


----------



## k4ce (Apr 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> with gb my battery holds for 18+ hours, though I'm a massive user/sync always on, 1-2 hours on 3g too. Wish it last for 24 hours though



Andy released a much more stable rom now ... Trying it now ... it should last for a day ...

But I feel that whatever ROM you have makes no big difference in performance .. if your fone is meant to hang on level 21 in angry birds, it will ... no matter what ROM you have  ... my $0.02


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Andy released a much more stable rom now ... Trying it now ... it should last for a day ...
> 
> But I feel that whatever ROM you have makes no big difference in performance .. if your fone is meant to hang on level 21 in angry birds, it will ... no matter what ROM you have  ... my $0.02



Already flashed  

PS: Double post


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

@k4ce what are your benchmarks scores using the gb rom? i use cm7 by mik and get a good 56 fps on neocore with no oc.. and battery life is decent if not great.. atleast 15-18 hours of constant usage..


----------



## sim (Apr 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Angry Birds
> 
> Will keep you busy for a long time.




yes ur right its a good game & i already have this one.....looking for few more good games

i also want a good screen lock application.....any idea which r the good ones ? & what about good funny ringtones from android market 

please put a good list of useful applications


----------



## k4ce (Apr 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I saw you asking about the battery @xda
> 
> So after a long battle, you gonna flash Gb
> 
> Well, you will feel the performance difference too.... my $0.02



Sorry for the double post ...

And coming back to GB, i have tried milk_os Beta 3 and Beta 3.1 ... And Andy's RC1 ... but I must admit, I never used em for more than 2 days because of battery issues ... might take the plunge again ... lets see if I stick to it this time .... 

Your take on the new ROM ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Sorry for the double post ...
> 
> And coming back to GB, i have tried milk_os Beta 3 and Beta 3.1 ... And Andy's RC1 ... but I must admit, I never used em for more than 2 days because of battery issues ... might take the plunge again ... lets see if I stick to it this time ....
> 
> Your take on the new ROM ?



Haven't flashed yet, busy with Jb my iOS device coz its just released. I prefer Mik's version as its based on CM7. 

For testing, will flash in the evening.


----------



## ManInRed (Apr 4, 2011)

which is a better Screen guard and Micro-SD card(4GB) for LG O1?

pls help. thanks


----------



## k4ce (Apr 4, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> @k4ce what are your benchmarks scores using the gb rom? i use cm7 by mik and get a good 56 fps on neocore with no oc.. and battery life is decent if not great.. atleast 15-18 hours of constant usage..



Got a 51 in neocore and 945 in quadrant ... after running a quick test ... but i observe that my score fluctuate 10-15% ... probably best time to test is ten mins after bootup before running any other application ...



ManInRed said:


> which is a better Screen guard and Micro-SD card(4GB) for LG O1?
> 
> pls help. thanks



any screenguard is fine (if you ask me, the cheaper the better ... cos you will have to keep changing em every three months) ... 

Go for a class 6 card (Kingston/SanDisk) ...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Got a 51 in neocore and 945 in quadrant ... after running a quick test ... but i observe that my score fluctuate 10-15% ... probably best time to test is ten mins after bootup before running any other application ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already flashed the andy kernel to mik os, and there was not a such improvement as I thought. Might andy added patches to lib and build.prop. Have to test it now.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

ManInRed said:


> which is a better Screen guard and Micro-SD card(4GB) for LG O1?
> 
> pls help. thanks



I use a sandisk 8gb class 6 card that came with my previous nokia phone and it has been working like a charm since day 1.. as for screen guard i ordered the xtreme screen guard from ebay for 4$ (free shipping) its very good i would say.. 



k4ce said:


> Got a 51 in neocore and 945 in quadrant ... after running a quick test ... but i observe that my score fluctuate 10-15% ... probably best time to test is ten mins after bootup before running any other application ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i get average of 55-57 in neocore.. and battery has been good since flashing cm7 actually.. as of now its about 15 hrs and i have 50% left.. constant wifi.. also been playing the new angry birds rio for over an hour with good amount of calling and browsing.. also have few apps running in background 24/7 so i think its pretty good.. one tip is that i use the screen at minimal brightness as i prefer it being light rather than being too bright on my eyes..


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 4, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> I use a sandisk 8gb class 6 card that came with my previous nokia phone and it has been working like a charm since day 1.. as for screen guard i ordered the xtreme screen guard from ebay for 4$ (free shipping) its very good i would say..



Could you please share the link from where I might be able to buy it. Not found in Ebay India or Ebay USA.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^

Here you go,

xtreme guard | eBay

The p509 and p500 share same shell so can be used without any issue.. i am using it for over 3 weeks now.. you have two versions the full body one which gives u cover to the backside and the front side as a whole and protects from even fingerprint and dirt.. and a normal screen guard version.. it took me 2 weeks to reach me in UK but a friend of mine got it in 3 weeks to india.. so shipping shouldn't be an issue.. 

credits go to xda thread for this


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 4, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> ^^
> 
> Here you go,
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link. I jumped the gun and bought 5pcs Clear LCD Screen Protector Cover LG Optimus T P509
 ... My stock screen protector has started peeling off...

After that, I realized I need a premium one like yours, so also ordered from your link.

That means, Now I will have 5 extra screen protectors... XtremeGUARD looks good.. if it really lasts as much as it has promised (1-2 years) then I might have to throw away the cheap extra screen protectors... lol

But its still 3 weeks before I get delivery... if I ever do. I have ordered from sites liked dealextreme many times... and very few items actually reach me. I went ahead with the purchase only because it was quite cheap.

Cheers!

*EDIT:* Larger screen protectors from XtremeGUARD for Galaxy S and Nexus S and others are priced at $2.49... but screen protector for my cheap phone costs 4 usd... sigh...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Thank you for the link. I jumped the gun and bought 5pcs Clear LCD Screen Protector Cover LG Optimus T P509
> ... My stock screen protector has started peeling off...
> 
> After that, I realized I need a premium one like yours, so also ordered from your link.
> ...


well yeah i saw prices differ but i don't know how.. i still would say 5$ (approx 250 rs) is worth it.. considering first class postage from US.. I am not sure how he makes money when posting it for free  anyway yeah i hope it will give me a long life.. i have been using it for 3-4 weeks now and it doesn't show any sign of wear like the cheap ones i used to get for my nokia phones


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> 3 ways to format:
> 
> 1. Format the card from your phone
> swap 0 ext 0 remaining -all
> ...



thanks. saved it. will use it if i need.


----------



## sim (Apr 5, 2011)

some of appl i came across after going through internet which may be useful... 

 Bonsai Blast
 Rings Extended 
 Retro Clock Widget
 ringdroid
 bfloder
 bebbled
 gmote.2.0
 picsay
 google sky map
 handcent
 Clayton Bigsby Soundboard
 bubble
 multi picture wallpaper

i dont have much idea about these application but if some1 can put his review about these & some must have appl which people should download will be very useful

i bought my lg 01 last month & i have download only 1 appl i.e .......angry bird  .....still want to know about more appl which may be useful

therefore any help will be highly app....

thanks


----------



## NainO (Apr 5, 2011)

^^^ List Your Favorite Apps and Games
This may help…


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

sim said:


> some of appl i came across after going through internet which may be useful...
> 
> Bonsai Blast
> Rings Extended
> ...



Download Angry Birds Rio... it is smoother than the original angry birds.

One of my favorite games is Armored Defense II (lite). Highly recommended.

You can download the apps you would need. Handcent is a nice group SMS app, but I have not used it.

I also have Mr. Number to block phone calls and SMS from unwanted numbers. 

Then there is the regular Twitter, Facebook, Skype apps... Nothing much else yet...

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (Apr 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I already flashed the andy kernel to mik os, and there was not a such improvement as I thought. Might andy added patches to lib and build.prop. Have to test it now.



settled down with GB Milk_OS Beta 5 ... Although Andy's had slightly better battery, Milk_OS is a pure CM rom ... something that Optimus One never had ... so will stick to this for a month ... just praying that I hit the 24 hour mark ... wiped battery stats ... will update battery life in a day or so


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Download Angry Birds Rio... it is smoother than the original angry birds.
> 
> One of my favorite games is Armored Defense II (lite). Highly recommended.
> 
> ...



This is what I have installed 

5001 Amazing Facts
9 Innings: Pro Baseball 2011
AdFree
ADW Notifier
ADWLauncher EX
AK Notepad
Amtalee
Androidify
Angry Birds
Angry Birds
Angry Birds Rio
Anim Mod
App 2 SD Pro
Armored Strike
AsciiCamera Donate
ASTRO
ASTRO Pro
aTilt 3D Labyrinth
Barcode Scanner
Baseball Superstars™ 2010
Beautiful Widgets
Beautiful Widgets Animations Addon
Blow Up
Bluetooth File Transfer
Browsix
Burning Tires
Camera360 Ultimate
Chess
Chompy's Dodgeball
Comics
Concise
Connected Music Player
Cyberlords - Arcology
Documents To Go
Doodle Jump
Dungeon 3D
Facebook
Fancy Widget Pro
FxCamera
Gesture Search
Gingerbread Dash!
GO SMS Emoji Plugin
GO SMS Pro
Goggles
Google Reader
Google Translate
handyCalc
Hungry Shark
iBasket
ICC T20 2010
Jokes
Layar
Listen
MarblesTD
Moblox
MoboPlayer
Moon+ Reader Pro
NDrive
News and Weather
NFS Shift
Nimbuzz
Ninja Go!
Ninja Kaka Pro
OI File Manager
Paper Toss
PBA Bowling 2
PES2011
PokerKinG
Pool Rebel
PRO Zoom Camera 5X
Quickoffice
QuickPic
Raging Thunder 2
Ringdroid
RockPlayer
screenshot
SetCPU
Shazam
Shush! Ringer Restorer
Smart Keyboard Pro
Sniper vs. Sniper:Online
Speed Test
Squibble
Street View
Super Dynamite Fishing
SwordRequiem
Talking Hippo
Talking Tom
Tapatalk
TasKiller
Terminal Emulator
Text Battery Widget Pro
Tiki Golf 3D
Titanium Backup
ToonWarz
Trillian
TubeMate
TV Shows Stream
Twitter
Vignette
Virtual Table Tennis 3D
VLC Remote
WiFi File Explorer PRO
Winamp
X Construct
Zedge
*Zemna AppList Backup* (This is the apps that can save the listing of your application to xml file, open tht in excel and post here  )
Zomato



k4ce said:


> settled down with GB Milk_OS Beta 5 ... Although Andy's had slightly better battery, Milk_OS is a pure CM rom ... something that Optimus One never had ... so will stick to this for a month ... just praying that I hit the 24 hour mark ... wiped battery stats ... will update battery life in a day or so



Different opinion now after using GB/CM7  



k4ce said:


> Yes ... any ROM will hwacc will have battery issues ... Upgrade to GB only once a stable build is out there ... else battery drain will be massive ...


----------



## k4ce (Apr 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Different opinion now after using GB/CM7



Same opinion ... It's just that I am itching to try something new ... thats all ... 

And one question, how did all my apps come back ... I just flashed the rom and app2sd (and left the data connection running) ... all my apps came back (at least the ones installed from market did) ... how ?... never happened before ...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Same opinion ... It's just that I am itching to try something new ... thats all ...
> 
> And one question, how did all my apps come back ... I just flashed the rom and app2sd (and left the data connection running) ... all my apps came back (at least the ones installed from market did) ... how ?... never happened before ...



This is the feature of GB  All the apps will automatically be installed through market, once you restore/format your phone i.e. even the paid ones 

PS: Google backup your phone settings including wifi wpa etc keys. Once you restore the phone, they all will be back too. 

You can disable that if you want from settings.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> This is the feature of GB  All the apps will automatically be installed through market, once you restore/format your phone i.e. even the paid ones
> 
> PS: Google backup your phone settings including wifi wpa etc keys. Once you restore the phone, they all will be back too.
> 
> You can disable that if you want from settings.



Thats sweet ... Just what I want .. So I can keep jumping from one beta version to another ... 

But how could it download so many apps so quickly using my slow EDGE connection ?..Hmmm ... 

And maybe we both should start a separate thread for our conversation  ... the most active members here ... anyway .. battery down to 75 pc ... but it downloaded and installed some 30 apps ... so guess thats fine ..


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Thats sweet ... Just what I want .. So I can keep jumping from one beta version to another ...
> 
> But how could it download so many apps so quickly using my slow EDGE connection ?..Hmmm ...
> 
> And maybe we both should start a separate thread for our conversation  ... the most active members here ... anyway .. battery down to 75 pc ... but it downloaded and installed some 30 apps ... so guess thats fine ..



May be you are using 3g  Battery is better than froyo (HW on, JIT on etc) in this build until you don't use 3g and maps. 

Separate thread ?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 5, 2011)

I found the cm7 beta 4 and megatron were almost similar when it comes to battery backup.. beta 5 drains quite a bit more.. no wonder lg takes so long to release the 2.3 update.. most of their kernel sources are buggy and they are waiting for one of the xda gb roms


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> I found the cm7 beta 4 and megatron were almost similar when it comes to battery backup.. beta 5 drains quite a bit more.. no wonder lg takes so long to release the 2.3 update.. most of their kernel sources are buggy and they are waiting for one of the xda gb roms



LG is a large company. They can provide stock Gingerbread on O1 if they really wanted to. All entry-level androids are using the same chipset and gpu combination...  If part-time hackers on XDA can do it... LG ought to do it better.

These Korean companies don't understand the importance of software...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

k4ce said:


> wiped battery stats



what it does exactly?



k4ce said:


> And one question, how did all my apps come back ... I just flashed the rom and app2sd (and left the data connection running) ... all my apps came back (at least the ones installed from market did) ... how ?... never happened before ...





dreatica said:


> This is the feature of GB  All the apps will automatically be installed through market, once you restore/format your phone i.e. even the paid ones



WOW. another reason to try GB over ageing Froyo but....... will wait till a fully stable release (out of beta).

BTW, both GB based roms have HW acc on?



bharathbala2003 said:


> they are waiting for one of the xda gb roms







AndroidFan said:


> LG is a large company. They can provide stock Gingerbread on O1 if they really wanted to. All entry-level androids are using the same chipset and gpu combination...  If part-time hackers on XDA can do it... LG ought to do it better.



to distinguish their mobile from the others. but sadly, these very skins take the toll on their mobiles. why don't they buy Launcher Pro & use it freely. 



AndroidFan said:


> These Korean companies don't understand the importance of software...



they do understand but not the common man. most will look for the best H/W & also which theme looks best (HTC Sense). these software bugs are found way later & most are small. like SD card unmounting for 8Gb cards, lag when typing fast, etc.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> what it does exactly?



A recalibration is mostly needed, when dealing with *different kernels* 

Here is how ya do it!

1. Enter Recovery Mode
2. do a full nandroid (or nandroid+ext) backup
3. Enter "Wipe"-Menu
4. do "Battery stats wipe"
5. reboot

Also :

*Calibrate your Battery*

Calibrate the battery by completely draining it until the phone completely shuts itself off.
Turn the phone on again and let it shut itself off one more time.
Then charge your phone while it is off for over 8 hours.
This will fully charge the battery so that when the Android is turned on, it now sees the battery as full.

It is recommended to repeat this process at least one more time.

You should see a significant increase in your battery’s charge life.

*Calibration of a battery can be done at any point and a maintenance calibration is recommended every month.*


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> LG is a large company. They can provide stock Gingerbread on O1 if they really wanted to. All entry-level androids are using the same chipset and gpu combination...  If part-time hackers on XDA can do it... LG ought to do it better.
> 
> These Korean companies don't understand the importance of software...



They are more intent on releasing new phones rather than updating the little old models.. in fact even their optimus 2x and black will be running 2.2 and not 2.3! thats like a step backwards in terms of software.. in fact the latest patch they released consists of a kernel made by an xda member.. so you can see where the gb release stands.. one can only pray andy and mik can sort out the bugs soon so that lg will release the official gb


----------



## k4ce (Apr 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> May be you are using 3g  Battery is better than froyo (HW on, JIT on etc) in this build until you don't use 3g and maps.
> 
> Separate thread ?



Hmm ... I don't even have 3g plan enabled  ... And maps are not installed ... I know the issues with maps (especially if you have enabled latitude) ...

Anyways, battery has lasted for a day on moderate use 

Pros of GB:
1. Performance is better
2. The email app ... it finally syncs with my corporate mail (on foryo, I was using enhanced email)

Cons:
1. Battery 
2. Google backup has restored by contacts 4 times over (so my contact book is a mess)
3. No divX ... 

But I think I shall stick with it  .. for a while at least ...



bharathbala2003 said:


> They are more intent on releasing new phones rather than updating the little old models.. in fact even their optimus 2x and black will be running 2.2 and not 2.3! thats like a step backwards in terms of software.. in fact the latest patch they released consists of a kernel made by an xda member.. so you can see where the gb release stands.. one can only pray andy and mik can sort out the bugs soon so that lg will release the official gb



I understand your frustration but releasing an update is not so easy .... and it is better to have an optimised version of the OS rather than the latest (read HTC Incredible S which runs froyo) ... 

And yes, I only pray Andy and Milk_OS do it cos they our fone will finally have a proper CM rom ...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Hmm ... I don't even have 3g plan enabled  ... And maps are not installed ... I know the issues with maps (especially if you have enabled latitude) ...
> 
> Anyways, battery has lasted for a day on moderate use
> 
> ...



2. You should edit your contacts @gmail and then sync, it would be much easier  I dont save my contacts to pc sync, all goes to gmail and had no issues whenever I restore backup from google server. 

3. Try mobo player. 

PS: Andy released another update for 3g/wifi battery issue


----------



## k4ce (Apr 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> 2. You should edit your contacts @gmail and then sync, it would be much easier  I dont save my contacts to pc sync, all goes to gmail and had no issues whenever I restore backup from google server.
> 
> 3. Try mobo player.
> 
> PS: Andy released another update for 3g/wifi battery issue



Oh man ... I wish Milk incorporates em ... I like Milk's ROM more cos it's proper CM7 with Cyanogen menus and stuff ... Tempted to flash .... 

I would prefer if the Divx playback was incorporated as then I can directly play my vids using DoubleTwist ... The only multimedia app that I like ..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

dreatica said:


> A recalibration is mostly needed, when dealing with *different kernels*



just now flashed Mik's v1.1 kernal over Void. so battery wipe required? or am i good as it is?



dreatica said:


> Here is how ya do it!
> 
> 1. Enter Recovery Mode
> 2. do a full nandroid (or nandroid+ext) backup
> ...



i know the process but don't know the use. 



dreatica said:


> *Calibrate your Battery*
> 
> Calibrate the battery by completely draining it until the phone completely shuts itself off.
> Turn the phone on again and let it shut itself off one more time.
> ...



thanks. will drain battery & follow the procedure


----------



## dsneih (Apr 7, 2011)

So friends finally got my LG O1 on monday 

can any one suggest good app to monitor battery


----------



## dreatica (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> just now flashed Mik's v1.1 kernal over Void. so battery wipe required? or am i good as it is?
> :



Good as its. When you flash froyo-GB or vice versa, wipe battery required


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> just now flashed Mik's v1.1 kernal over Void. so battery wipe required? or am i good as it is?



What does Mik's new kernel do? I am still Void Echo... Should I go for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

dsneih said:


> So friends finally got my LG O1 on monday
> 
> can any one suggest good app to monitor battery



congrats & heres some tips: no to task killing, screen brightness to low. & lastly, flash Void rom from XDA if battery is of top priority.



dreatica said:


> Good as its. When you flash froyo-GB or vice versa, wipe battery required



wiped battery when i flashed Nessy rom.



AndroidFan said:


> What does Mik's new kernel do? I am still Void Echo... Should I go for it?



idk. BTW, i felt no improvement. instead it lags sometimes (like power scrolling contact list or going from screen to screen). better stick to 1st kernal.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 7, 2011)

dsneih said:


> So friends finally got my LG O1 on monday
> 
> can any one suggest good app to monitor battery



Congrats dsneih ... just get 'juice plotter' from the market to monitor battery


----------



## dsneih (Apr 8, 2011)

Sam said:


> congrats & heres some tips: no to task killing, screen brightness to low. & lastly, flash Void rom from XDA if battery is of top priority.



Thanks sam ... will keep this in mind .. 

about battery .. need some apps just to moniter the same .. how much is left like simple % balance is enough ..



k4ce said:


> Congrats dsneih ... just get 'juice plotter' from the market to monitor battery



thanks k4ce .. will try that ...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2011)

You all are talking about this and that and here i am, who cant find it an o1 below 11k. Isn't there any o1 owner from chandigarh here?

BTW dsneih at what price did you bought your o1. and from where??


----------



## dsneih (Apr 8, 2011)

i got the same for 10k in mumbai .. Its from The Mobile Store price was 10380 but seal the deal for 10k .. 

In local shop i would have saved 200-300 bugs more.. but thought to stick to branded shop ..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2011)

dsneih said:


> about battery .. need some apps just to moniter the same .. how much is left like simple % balance is enough ..



circular battery mod i think but may require root & custom recovery.


----------



## sim (Apr 11, 2011)

hello .... i must thanks all friends here who r helping people to getting use to android 

lg01 is i think the best android around 10k 

i got my lg01 last month & now slowly i am getting to use to it  but its still early days for me as i know very little about android 

i have downloaded few apps from market 

best free apps i have downloaded which i like

1. angry birds *****
2. hungry shark2 *****
3. floating images ****
4. paper toss ***
5. talking tom ***

i am looking for more good & useful apps

friends any free apps to get a private folder or dairy which can only be open with a password ? so that i can keep some private data in that

please suggest me a good simple free apps for that 

& what exactly is the use of taskiller ....when i open my taskiller app some apps under it r in yellow text & when i press them it disapper from taskiller

on the battery usage screen, my android shows

android system ...62%
android os..........16%
cell standy..........8%

as the top 3 battery consumers . I’m not understanding if that’s using up all my battery or if that’s a good thing. If it’s bad – what can I do to drop those?? Thanks


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would highly suggest not to use a task killler.. not even many devs support it..


----------



## sim (Apr 11, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> I would highly suggest not to use a task killler.. not even many devs support it..



tks bharat

 but my android system & android OS use lot of battery ..always top 2 

any idea why & how to decrease its consumptions ?


----------



## noja (Apr 11, 2011)

in task killer only worry about those apps which appear in yellow text. it doesn't matter if you kill all tasks, important ones will automatically restart.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

of course important apps will restart.. but doing that often is not good for the cpu is what i read somewhere on xda.. i used to use it but then stopped it after a couple of weeks and din't notice a great difference.. there is a software called fast reboot which could be used to restart the services which simulates a reboot of your phone which works good.. go to settings-applications-running services to stop unwanted services (like maps or music when you don't use them or after u use them)... btw r u still on stock froyo? because stock has unwanted applications pre-installed..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

currently i have no task killer installed in my mobile. only Fast reboot which too i use once in a week.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 11, 2011)

My Optimus One has been giving me problems...

1. Sluggish Performance
Phone becomes sluggish, apps force close sometimes. Facebook app, NDTV app, Youtube app... you name it. Today morning, I was using Engadget app. I used it for a few minutes and then closed it. Then around 2 pm, the performance got very sluggish. I was on a phone call which wouldn't disconnect. Then I checked the notification... Watchdog said Engadget was using 74% system resources at 1:53 pm. This is just crazy... the app was not even being used.

2. Battery
I did the battery recalibration process as was detailed on this thread yesterday. But the battery drain continues... I cannot get 12 hours on medium usage... No Hardware acceleration, no overclocking...

I am a bit disappointed with the phone...


----------



## k4ce (Apr 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> My Optimus One has been giving me problems...
> 
> 1. Sluggish Performance
> Phone becomes sluggish, apps force close sometimes. Facebook app, NDTV app, Youtube app... you name it. Today morning, I was using Engadget app. I used it for a few minutes and then closed it. Then around 2 pm, the performance got very sluggish. I was on a phone call which wouldn't disconnect. Then I checked the notification... Watchdog said Engadget was using 74% system resources at 1:53 pm. This is just crazy... the app was not even being used.
> ...



What ROM are you using ?... Have you overclocked your device ?.... I am using a Beta ROM ( CM7 Beta6 by Mik_OS ) and I still get 18 hours at least ... so 12 hours is a little shoking ... maybe it depends on ur use ... So post ur useage and the ROM you are using ...

For the best battery life, u need to do this:
1. Get V10B and flash it to ur device
2. Root the device using Super One Click Root
3. Install Recovery
4. Flash Mik's kernel to minimize touchscreen bug
5. Install Titanium Backup and freeze default LG bloatware ....


----------



## noja (Apr 11, 2011)

I am running stock rom v10b.
I am using the default task killer and I use it only to kill opera mini, bollywoodji, astro our any other app that I have installed on my phone.
ndtv app and other website related apps are not that good and have compatibility problems on many phones.

apps like music, keyboard, memo, maps, calendar, flex provider and clock should not be killed. also phone will not get damaged if you kill tasks


----------



## sim (Apr 11, 2011)

i have few pre loaded apps which is not of use

how can i remove them ?

as my android system drain almost 50% of battery 

when i go to settings > apps > running services...... to stop apps which r running i found few apps running...like

LGDunService                 3:18:31

SIMcontactsService        3:18 :31

Google Messaging Ser      3:18:31

UpdateService               30 : 11

DrmService                   3:18:31

Android Keyboard          3 :18: 31   

 at the bottom....its showing > 83MB IN 4 Avail : 164MB + 137MB in 25

should i stop any of these apps & will it make my battery life better ?

right now my battery useage after 9h 17m 22s since unplugged is > 

Android System .......  46%

Cell Stand by .........   18%

phone idle ..............  11%

android OS..............  10%

voice calls..............   8%

display...................   6%

mediaserver............   3%

hungry shark 2 free.... 2%

are they normal & why android system use so much battery & how to lower it ?

my battery was 100% 10 hrs ago & now it is 49% .....and i have used 30min of internet ,1 hr of gaming & few normal usage

is it ok ?

please help


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> My Optimus One has been giving me problems...
> 
> 1. Sluggish Performance
> Phone becomes sluggish, apps force close sometimes. Facebook app, NDTV app, Youtube app... you name it. Today morning, I was using Engadget app. I used it for a few minutes and then closed it. Then around 2 pm, the performance got very sluggish. I was on a phone call which wouldn't disconnect. Then I checked the notification... Watchdog said Engadget was using 74% system resources at 1:53 pm. This is just crazy... the app was not even being used.
> ...



thats really bad & sad. the problem started suddenly? i think time to shift to new ROM. Nessy or Gingerbread or maybe new Beta6 of CM7?

looks like some apps are sucking the battery. have you force closed any app or tried any app from outside (market) source?



k4ce said:


> For the best battery life, u need to do this:
> 1. Get V10B and flash it to ur device
> 2. Root the device using Super One Click Root
> 3. Install Recovery
> ...



safest way to good battery life without sacrificing performance.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 11, 2011)

k4ce said:


> What ROM are you using ?... Have you overclocked your device ?.... I am using a Beta ROM ( CM7 Beta6 by Mik_OS ) and I still get 18 hours at least ... so 12 hours is a little shoking ... maybe it depends on ur use ... So post ur useage and the ROM you are using ...
> 
> For the best battery life, u need to do this:
> 1. Get V10B and flash it to ur device
> ...



I use Void Echo with a few modules... gapps, a2sd, tapps... I charged the phone 100% at night. In the morning, the battery drained to 73%. No live wallpapers. Wifi On, GPS off, EDGE off, Sync off.

Till afternoon, with medium usage, it was 23%...



Sam said:


> thats really bad & sad. the problem started suddenly? i think time to shift to new ROM. Nessy or Gingerbread or maybe new Beta6 of CM7?
> 
> looks like some apps are sucking the battery. have you force closed any app or tried any app from outside (market) source?




Yes... I agree... I should jump ship. CM7 is out of beta today... Engadget said that. Hopefully, in a week or so, it would be ported to O1...

I checked battery status, most of the battery is consumed by Android System (60%).

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (Apr 11, 2011)

one major f**kup with Android apps in that once you kill em, they just pop up again ... So if you actually kill apps, you are doing more harm than good ...

So in case u dont use an app at all (eg: Bollywoodji ), use Titanium Backup to freeze the app


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I use Void Echo with a few modules... gapps, a2sd, tapps... I charged the phone 100% at night. In the morning, the battery drained to 73%. No live wallpapers. Wifi On, GPS off, EDGE off, Sync off.



i too have exactly same config. void Echo with same modules. if i charge at night, without WiFi on, my charge gets down to 99-98%. 27% battery drain overnight. something wrong.



AndroidFan said:


> Till afternoon, with medium usage, it was 23%...







AndroidFan said:


> Yes... I agree... I should jump ship. CM7 is out of beta today... Engadget said that. Hopefully, in a week or so, it would be ported to O1...



yup. CM7 is out today & i really like the boot animation. well as work is already on, so a week or maybe 2 before we have a bugfree (upto some extent) CM7 on our mobile.



AndroidFan said:


> I checked battery status, most of the battery is consumed by Android System (60%).!



do you have any Nandroid backup? you may apply it.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

void echo would offer you one of the best battery backup's if used without jit and hwacc... if u want even more battery life i would suggest u flash devoid and then restore nandbackup..


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^ I have deleted Nandroid backup folder. SD card was full.

How should I go about installing another ROM?

Do I have to reformat the memory card and reinstall Custom Recovery?


----------



## sim (Apr 11, 2011)

sim said:


> i have few pre loaded apps which is not of use
> 
> how can i remove them ?
> 
> ...



friends please suggest some tips how can i lower my android system drainage & please comment on above conf. & stats

any suggestion will be higly appreciated

looking forward for a reply

thanks again


----------



## dreatica (Apr 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ I have deleted Nandroid backup folder. SD card was full.



lol 



AndroidFan said:


> How should I go about installing another ROM?
> 
> Do I have to reformat the memory card and reinstall Custom Recovery?



You don't have to reinstall custom recovery again in future. 

If you are installing new rom, check the developer post. He must have added steps which partition to use. Most of the roms works on ext3 partitions. if you are using the same partition which the new rom support, just wipe all and flash. No need to format memory card. (backup apps/data through titanium backup)

Else, you have to format the memory card as per the requirement of that rom.



sim said:


> friends please suggest some tips how can i lower my android system drainage & please comment on above conf. & stats
> 
> any suggestion will be higly appreciated
> 
> ...



You are using default rom, and to remove the preinstalled apps, you have to root your phone. For the details regarding rooting/recovery etc : 

[READ FIRST] [REF] Repository of howto's, roms, kernel, etc. - xda-developers

Regarding battery usage, it all depends how you use it. If you are using it with 3g, it gonna drain faster etc.

You might installed some third party apps which is consuming so much battery. The default roms are capable of giving 1.5 days of battery backup with normal usage.

How old is your phone ? If your phone is new, give some charge cycles to get the battery adjusted with the phone system.

BTW : Don't worry about the system usage etc.


----------



## sim (Apr 11, 2011)

my phone is 1 month old & i dont use 3g or any heavy apps

but my android system makes 50% or more of battery usage

as i posted about my running apps can u suggest what to do about them ?

thanks


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ I have deleted Nandroid backup folder. SD card was full.
> 
> How should I go about installing another ROM?
> 
> Do I have to reformat the memory card and reinstall Custom Recovery?



You don't have to install custom recovery again.. although i suggest that you flash Mik's CM7 .. if you want a very stable release go for the beta 4 (link should be in the thread in xda just search for it there if unable pm me) 

If you are going to install cm7 over void i am afraid ul lose the data as you need to wipe ur cache n stuff.. but there is an easier way of re-installing ur apps.. get appbrain from android market and sync ur installed apps using it.. once u reflash u can install app brain and go about installing the same apps again..


----------



## dreatica (Apr 11, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> You don't have to install custom recovery again.. although i suggest that you flash Mik's CM7 .. if you want a very stable release go for the beta 4 (link should be in the thread in xda just search for it there if unable pm me)
> 
> If you are going to install cm7 over void i am afraid ul lose the data as you need to wipe ur cache n stuff.. but there is an easier way of re-installing ur apps.. get appbrain from android market and sync ur installed apps using it.. once u reflash u can install app brain and go about installing the same apps again..



Why he will lose data ? Backup using titanium and restore it. I keep changing roms (CM7/Andy/Froyo) whenever there is a new update. 

Currently, flashing my friends rom which is in testing period lol


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

that depends on where titanium back up is installed  (i had it moved to sd card which meant when formatting i would lose the apps) but then i never bothered using titanium backup.. or nandroid.. just re-installing apps will take 10 mins or so


----------



## dreatica (Apr 11, 2011)

sim said:


> my phone is 1 month old & i dont use 3g or any heavy apps
> 
> but my android system makes 50% or more of battery usage
> 
> ...



Its not easy to figure out from the list you posted here. There can be tons of reasons like autosync on, facebook using maps, OR THIS etc etc.  The easiest way for you to reset your phone to factory settings and then give it a try. 

Also, I have not used the original rom from 2nd day of my purchase. So, I am not sure if original roms battery backup sucks or not.



bharathbala2003 said:


> that depends on where titanium back up is installed  (i had it moved to sd card which meant when formatting i would lose the apps) but then i never bothered using titanium backup.. or nandroid.. just re-installing apps will take 10 mins or so



Really ?? lol 

Just backup using Titanium apps, go to device sd card and copy the titanium backup folder to your pc. 

Flash/format do whatever u want then copy the folder back to memory card, install titanium back and restore.

It doesn't matter if its installed in phone memory, card memory or system apps folder  

PS : I have installed 200+ apps, would it take 10 mins ? lol Ya with titanium it do take 10 mins or less though


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol 200+ is kinda too much i accept.. at any given point of time i don't have more than 20-25 apps installed (i dont find the need for them ) so i never had to use titanium backup


----------



## dreatica (Apr 12, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> lol 200+ is kinda too much i accept.. at any given point of time i don't have more than 20-25 apps installed (i dont find the need for them ) so i never had to use titanium backup



Its your choice to install as much less/more you want. 

But giving wrong statement doesn't make sense. 



bharathbala2003 said:


> that depends on where titanium back up is installed  (i had it moved to sd card which meant when formatting i would lose the apps) but then i never bothered using titanium backup.. or nandroid.. just re-installing apps will take 10 mins or so


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

alrite my bad


----------



## dreatica (Apr 12, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> alrite my bad



No problem


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you Bharatbala2003 and Dreatica...


----------



## k4ce (Apr 12, 2011)

Well ... Finally uploaded my custom ROM ... Check it out here ...

[ROM]- Optimum v0.8 - xda-developers

It does what I want it to do .... gives me close to two days of battery backup ...

I was actually wanting to wait till next week for the final release but thought if I put this up, ppl can try it and let me know what more can be done ... based on V10B


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> void echo would offer you one of the best battery backup's if used without jit and hwacc...



true.



bharathbala2003 said:


> if u want even more battery life i would suggest u flash devoid and then restore nandbackup..



explain please.

install Devoid. then restore nand backup = devoid replaced by something else or some other rom. so?



AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ I have deleted Nandroid backup folder. SD card was full.



 i hope you got a PC. why not save a copy of that nandroid in PC?



AndroidFan said:


> Do I have to reformat the memory card and reinstall Custom Recovery?



if you opt for CM7 or maybe Ginger, you need to as they have their own custom recovery. but 1 doubt i too am having is, will they wipe & use the existing ext partition (ext4 not supported) or what will they do?



sim said:


> friends please suggest some tips how can i lower my android system drainage & please comment on above conf. & stats



easiest: if you are on V10C, downgrade to V10B. root. custom recovery. void echo & don't turn H/W acc on.

a bit complicated (for me): uninstall all useless apps from you mobile after you root it. but sometimes removing a safe app too can cause FC or make your mobile sluggish.



k4ce said:


> Well ... Finally uploaded my custom ROM ... Check it out here ...
> 
> [ROM]- Optimum v0.8 - xda-developers
> 
> ...



cool. TDF's 1st custom rom. thanks. will wait for 1.0 & then may(will) test it.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah .. really happy with the battery now  ... with ungaze's help, will incorporate ruigui's scripts directly to my rom ... fix the email app bug and release ... maybe by tonight it self ... and will use it till LG gets out GB ...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happens is when u install devoid rom u get a very light version (almost everything scrapped) which gives u excellent battery backup.. nand was suggested incase u want any of ur old data back..

btw good work on the rom altho there are quite a few light versions already available.. i think the future is going to be making 2.3 based roms rather than 2.2  i had my own rom running for almost a month before i flashed cm7  currently trying to do something with 2.3 so lets see if i can get the time to do it


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 12, 2011)

i want to install a custom rom. which one to go for? i dont want suggish interface and at the same time long battery backup.


----------



## sim (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> easiest: if you are on V10C, downgrade to V10B. root. custom recovery. void echo & don't turn H/W acc on.
> 
> a bit complicated (for me): uninstall all useless apps from you mobile after you root it. but sometimes removing a safe app too can cause FC or make your mobile sluggish.



what is H/W ? & is rooting the only way to delete pre installed application

as i am new to android all this stuff looks pretty difficult & will take time to understand 

thanks to all of you for positive reply

cheers


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> i want to install a custom rom. which one to go for? i dont want suggish interface and at the same time long battery backup.



Void and Devoid are good options if u want a good fast UI with decent battery backup (void gave me about 30 hours on good usage)



sim said:


> what is H/W ? & is rooting the only way to delete pre installed application
> 
> as i am new to android all this stuff looks pretty difficult & will take time to understand
> 
> ...



H/W Acc is a method by which u enable the gpu to take over the gfx processing rather than the cpu doing it which means ul get better performance but less battery.. and yes rooting is the only way to delete preinstalled apps..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 12, 2011)

^^what about any 2.3 custom rom?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

there are only 2 roms which are based on 2.3.. one is andy's gb and other cm ported by mik.. i am using cm7 beta 6 which has quite a few bugs.. you could try the stable version beta 4.. both of them have some common bugs and are almost equally good..


----------



## dreatica (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> if you opt for CM7 or maybe Ginger, you need to as they have their own custom recovery.


No, Amarok is the recovery you might be using and it can flash both the roms.



Sam said:


> but 1 doubt i too am having is, will they wipe & use the existing ext partition (ext4 not supported) or what will they do?



you have to format system,and make partition-ext3, wipe all and flash.



utkarsh009 said:


> i want to install a custom rom. which one to go for? i dont want suggish interface and at the same time long battery backup.


*
Lol 1.4.2 (Android 2.2.2) with multitouch fix+ ringfade+ battery tweak* or you can also go for Void but its based on old Android 2.2


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 12, 2011)

can anyone tell me how to install custom recovery?

i am using ubuntu 10.10

i am using ubuntu 10.10


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> What happens is when u install devoid rom u get a very light version (almost everything scrapped) which gives u excellent battery backup.. nand was suggested incase u want any of ur old data back..



but devoid doesn't comes with stock browser. tried it & reflashed void back.



dreatica said:


> No, Amarok is the recovery you might be using and it can flash both the roms.



ok thanks. 



bharathbala2003 said:


> you have to format system,and make partition-ext3, wipe all and flash.



will it return the lost ext space if format in windows? or i have to use linux (got a few live cds, so no problem).



utkarsh009 said:


> can anyone tell me how to install custom recovery?
> 
> i am using ubuntu 10.10
> 
> i am using ubuntu 10.10



doesn't matter OS. install terminal & follow the instructions given in XDA. thats how i did it. ADB was (& still is) not working.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> but devoid doesn't comes with stock browser. tried it & reflashed void back.



I have not tried devoid personally.. so i am not sure if doesn't have the stock browser.. but u can get the apk easily so not an issue i suppose



Sam said:


> will it return the lost ext space if format in windows? or i have to use linux (got a few live cds, so no problem)



Well to tell u the truth i have never used my comp to format always done it using the recovery which i felt comfortable with..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 12, 2011)

@sam: could you please provide a link to guide on installing custom recovery using ubuntu 10.10? what i know is that i have to install android sdk and i could only get it for windows!!!!!!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

u can do it on ur phone.. install a terminal emulator and enter the commands in that.. make sure u place the appropriate files in your sd card.. 

of course typing it in the mobile would be a bit irritating but doesn't take that long just a couple of minutes and its done..

but still for using ADB in linux see this link
How-To Install Android SDK On Windows, Mac and Linux


----------



## dreatica (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> will it return the lost ext space if format in windows? or i have to use linux (got a few live cds, so no problem).



If you remember, you asked this question few days back and I posted all the three options for you.

PS: you wrote will save it for future. just go back few pages if you can.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok i figured everything out and have now installed void #echo using android terminal emulator. thanks all! let me check it out.

well i did a nandroid backup before wiping everything. what will happen if i restore it? also the sd card is only showing 1.36 GB space. i remember i partitioned 512 MB space but how to get it back? also how to get back all the apps that were installed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 12, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ok i figured everything out and have now installed void #echo using android terminal emulator. thanks all! let me check it out.
> 
> well i did a nandroid backup before wiping everything. what will happen if i restore it? also the sd card is only showing 1.36 GB space. i remember i partitioned 512 MB space but how to get it back? also how to get back all the apps that were installed.



After doing 512MB ext4, my 2 GB stock card is showing 1.18 GB... so, yours is still better...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> I have not tried devoid personally.. so i am not sure if doesn't have the stock browser.. but u can get the apk easily so not an issue i suppose



but it uses the same amount of memory space as void. same free memory. 



utkarsh009 said:


> ok i figured everything out and have now installed void #echo using android terminal emulator. thanks all! let me check it out.



what about the modules? which one are you using?



utkarsh009 said:


> well i did a nandroid backup before wiping everything. what will happen if i restore it? also the sd card is only showing 1.36 GB space. i remember i partitioned 512 MB space but how to get it back? also how to get back all the apps that were installed.



can't. but you can get most of them back through Android Market.



dreatica said:


> If you remember, you asked this question few days back and I posted all the three options for you.
> 
> PS: you wrote will save it for future. just go back few pages if you can.



yes, i asked. i even saved but can't find the file. may have mixed up with other docs. ok will check the previous reply.



bharathbala2003 said:


> but still for using ADB in linux see this link
> How-To Install Android SDK On Windows, Mac and Linux



installation is the easy, but setting up adb is the tricky one. i added the Java path to environmental variables & even downloaded Android tools but still won't work  will to refer to the link provided by you.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 13, 2011)

how to use modules in void #echo? suppose I want to use GB module then how to use it?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 13, 2011)

create a folder in sdcard/void/settings with the name 'Gingerbread'


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 13, 2011)

got it and did it. only using GB module. which other modules do you all suggest?

and what was that 512 MB space used for?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 13, 2011)

that space was made for apps ... now all the apps you install will reside there ... it's essentially as good as having 512mb space on fone to install apps ... if you had come from the pre-froyo era, you would have understood the importance ...

Regarding the modules, if you want performance, create 'hwacc' folder ... enables system wide hardware accel (GPU use) even when using menus and stuff ... overall phone gets snappier ... but at the cost of battery life .. 

'gapps' and 'tapps' folders if you need those apps ... never enable stagefright ... unless u wanna show off in front of a dude with a Nexus One ..


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 13, 2011)

Its a long time since I posted!!  had my prelims in college  just one more ppr to go..so lil relaxed now 

BTW I installed this new home replacement app called "SPB SHELL 3D" 
Its highly recommended...its by far the best Ive used! superb 3D interface! and doesnt lag at all on my phone..got void #echo wid hwacc on.. try it!

Also..pls update me abt the gb roms on xda...Ive lost touch...I wanna try gb again..I had tried andy's gb earlier... want to know which is bttr now andy's or miks? Ive lost track and dont want to read through 20 pgs of each thread on xda


----------



## dreatica (Apr 14, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Its a long time since I posted!!  had my prelims in college  just one more ppr to go..so lil relaxed now
> 
> BTW I installed this new home replacement app called "SPB SHELL 3D"
> Its highly recommended...its by far the best Ive used! superb 3D interface! and doesnt lag at all on my phone..got void #echo wid hwacc on.. try it!
> ...



If you wants CM7 settings- Miks
Only GB- Andy's

Both roms are equal in performance due to the unpolish bugs.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 14, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Its a long time since I posted!!  had my prelims in college  just one more ppr to go..so lil relaxed now
> 
> BTW I installed this new home replacement app called "SPB SHELL 3D"
> Its highly recommended...its by far the best Ive used! superb 3D interface! and doesnt lag at all on my phone..got void #echo wid hwacc on.. try it!
> ...



Wait till this weekend ... both seem to have updates coming up ... Andy's seems to be especially promising ... 

SPB Shell 3D is kinda awesome yes .. but a battery hog .. and for some wierd reason, it kinda reminds me of my 5800 with spb shell


----------



## sim (Apr 14, 2011)

which is the best free wallet apps where we can save our personal data ?

can we put a password for opening aknotepad ?


----------



## managana (Apr 16, 2011)

Just placed an order for LG O1 for 8712 @ LSB. Delivery assured in 2 days


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2011)

@Sam,

Are you still on Void Echo? Can you please check out bluetooth for me...

I am able to receive files via bluetooth, but cannot send them... Could this be due to a bug in Void Echo? Please check it out for me...

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (Apr 17, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> @Sam,
> 
> Are you still on Void Echo? Can you please check out bluetooth for me...
> 
> ...



What type of file are you sending ?... and to what device ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2011)

k4ce said:


> What type of file are you sending ?... and to what device ?



I tried to send files to a laptop and Galaxy SL. I could easily send smaller images... but failed while sending MP3s...

I picked up some free app on the market "Bluetooth File Transfer". With it, I succeeded in sending mp3s as well. Is there a better software? Or maybe another file manager would work?

Cheers!


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 17, 2011)

Bluetooth File Transfer is good...u can even send .apk files with it. 

Without it u cant send some type of files...like setups,mp3s I guess becoz it isnt allowed. I remember how I had to change file extensions on my old nokia and se phone b4 sending some .jar and copyrighted mp3's ..maybe its the same.

I have a problem while creating nandroid backup from my recovery. Using dreslidee's v1.1 
Ive never been able to create backup of nand+ext or nand+ext+ .android secure
Though only nand backup works and restores perfectly.

I get the error:
run nandroid-mobile.sh via adb
Ive looked up for solutions but none work. Batt is above 90% and have 4GB space on sd-card.
One more observation is tht I cant mount /sd-ext partition under the "mounts" option

Has anyone tried the clockwork recovery...?? posted below

[DEV][UNOFFICIAL][RECOVERY] ClockworkMod 3.0.2.4 - xda-developers


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Bluetooth File Transfer is good...u can even send .apk files with it.
> 
> Without it u cant send some type of files...like setups,mp3s I guess becoz it isnt allowed. I remember how I had to change file extensions on my old nokia and se phone b4 sending some .jar and copyrighted mp3's ..maybe its the same.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply...

Even I couldn't do nand+ext backup... I always assumed it was due to low SD card space... (400+ MB free). So, now I guess the issue could be something else...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 17, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Even I couldn't do nand+ext backup... I always assumed it was due to low SD card space... (400+ MB free). So, now I guess the issue could be something else...



I am able to do nandroid+ext+android secure without any problem. Do you guys using ext4 partition ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I am able to do nandroid+ext+android secure without any problem. Do you guys using ext4 partition ?



Yes, I have an ext4 partition...


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 17, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, I have an ext4 partition...



Me too...got 512MB ext4 partition n Im on void echo.
Also Pls explain why I cant mount /sdcard-ext partition in recovery


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> @Sam,
> 
> Are you still on Void Echo? Can you please check out bluetooth for me...
> 
> ...



yup. same problem since i first flashed void.



AndroidFan said:


> Even I couldn't do nand+ext backup... I always assumed it was due to low SD card space... (400+ MB free). So, now I guess the issue could be something else...



the backup goes on for sometime & then the error. looks like adb is the only way.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 18, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, I have an ext4 partition...





Sam said:


> the backup goes on for sometime & then the error. looks like adb is the only way.






guru_urug said:


> Me too...got 512MB ext4 partition n Im on void echo.
> Also Pls explain why I cant mount /sdcard-ext partition in recovery



ext4 partition is not supported for the fs/backups correctly with the Amarok recovery you guys are using. I guess you all using recovery 1.1 ? 

You should update it to 1.2.1.
xda-developers - View Single Post - [DEV] Custom Recovery P500/Thunderg

*Updated kernel now supports ext3 & ext4 filesystem*


----------



## k4ce (Apr 18, 2011)

General advice to everyone ... looks like ppl are generally experimenting with different ROMs (which is a good thing) ... So best to leave your ext partition at ext3 .... This way, app2sd will work flawlessly with any ROM u find on XDA ... cos even the ones that say ext4 will support ext3 and older


----------



## dreatica (Apr 18, 2011)

k4ce said:


> General advice to everyone ... looks like ppl are generally experimenting with different ROMs (which is a good thing) ... So best to leave your ext partition at ext3 .... This way, app2sd will work flawlessly with any ROM u find on XDA ... cos even the ones that say ext4 will support ext3 and older



I agree with k4ce.

though the ext4 filesystem allows for pre-allocation of on-disk space for a file which is certainly going to improve the performance, but not a boost like O1 becomes SGS. 

Ext3 is pretty much the standard, cyanogen supports ext4 (old ext's too) and that's what I would recommend and I am using it, but not all ROMs support it. There's nothing wrong with 3, 4 is just newer, and if you are frequently changing roms, use ext3 that is supported by most of the roms.


----------



## noja (Apr 19, 2011)

a new firmware update v10E is out for our phone. has any one updated yet. the older one was v10D.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 19, 2011)

2.2.2 ... security fixes ... cant be rooted


----------



## noja (Apr 19, 2011)

any other fix, touch lag or sd card?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ heard touch is fixed. SD card problem looks to be related to the h/w.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 19, 2011)

@sam you still using void ? I am looking for a change from CM7 to froyo, and not sure which new rom is available, don't want to go through xda posts. Any suggestions ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

yes. i am still using void. But why you wish to go back? CM7 stable rom released even if it is still in beta. well, i think you should try devoid. cause its the only rom that is different. rest all are like xerox of one another with little modification.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> yes. i am still using void. But why you wish to go back? CM7 stable rom released even if it is still in beta. well, i think you should try devoid. cause its the only rom that is different. rest all are like xerox of one another with little modification.



Yeah I know, been on CM7 from day 1. Never looked back. Will make nandroid of cm7, and then will try devoid for a day or two..lol just for fun. Its being long time flashing a rom.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

Updated Optimus One Review with benchmark & overclock. check it.


----------



## leo (Apr 23, 2011)

hie, guys , i got my lg01  on 17th , for 9900 , in ahmedabad
 congrats to all of u for using it for so long , its a nice phone , 
i was in a fix between lg01 and samsung fit , and i chose the better one , lg one

why isnt any other color available except for black , i wanted white which looks good in samsung fit ,

battery doesnt indicate when its under 15% and over 90% ,
so to check it its still charging , have to go to settings -> phone -> battery 
atleast they cud put a small led on the charger !!!

got upgraded my phone to 2.2.2 , yesterday from lg service centre , 
can i update it next time , from android market or at our pc at home ?

i guess , rooting the phone (mostly to remove preloaded apps) means , formating it completely ,, correct me if wrong,,
and if true ,, doesnt the warranty get cancelled , if rooted ... ?

my software version is v10d - march - 01-2011
kernel version 2.6.32.9
android version 2.2.2 

lemme know if i have to catch up

i downloaded quantrom standard , and it shows score of 463 ,, 
temme its good


----------



## NainO (Apr 23, 2011)

leo said:


> hie, guys , i got my lg01  on 17th , for 9900 , in ahmedabad
> congrats to all of u for using it for so long , its a nice phone ,
> i was in a fix between lg01 and samsung fit , and i chose the better one , lg one



Congrats 



> battery doesnt indicate when its under 15% and over 90% ,
> so to check it its still charging , have to go to settings -> phone -> battery
> atleast they cud put a small led on the charger !!!



Use any widget.



> got upgraded my phone to 2.2.2 , yesterday from lg service centre ,
> can i update it next time , from android market or at our pc at home ?



You can update it using "Update Notification". With your phone already updated to 2.2.2, I think next update wud gonna be 2.3. 



> i guess , rooting the phone (mostly to remove preloaded apps) means , formating it completely ,, correct me if wrong,,
> and if true ,, doesnt the warranty get cancelled , if rooted ... ?
> 
> my software version is v10d - march - 01-2011
> ...



Sadly there is no way to root 2.2.2, only 2.2 can be rooted.
And you are right you exploit LG's terms and conditions (read, warranty) if you root your device. But you can always unroot and revert back to stock settings 



> lemme know if i have to catch up



Follow XDA and this thread to keep yourself updated


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

leo said:


> can i update it next time , from android market or at our pc at home ?



market is more like a software or game download center. LG software/firmware updates can't be found there.



leo said:


> rooting the phone (mostly to remove preloaded apps) means , formating it completely ,, correct me if wrong,,



rooting means giving the installed apps root/admin permission. rooting is easy but downgrade of OS (to the rootable version) is a bit tricky. 



leo said:


> i downloaded quantrom standard , and it shows score of 463 ,,
> temme its good



also try neocore.


----------



## leo (Apr 23, 2011)

mmmmm .... m not going for the root thing , though it sounds the most in thing and happening thing around , most of the threads flooded it with ,, and though it will save me from the "crap" apps (like bollywoodji) ,  and perhaps also improves processor speed from 600 to lets say , 710 ,
and wht other benefits ,,  mmmmm , m i missing something from all the posts i read .... ! temme if there are any other benefits tht may incline me to root .

btw , all u guys (without naming any1 in particular,,) are doin a great team work to help fellow 01s , thnks for being so active and immediate to post and help .. 

i just did a cold lamination on my phone , it covers the sensors , still working very nice , just as earlier 

and btw , dint i get a cd, whers the pc suite ?

try apps like , google sky map 
for online tv channels , try apps like mtv, aajtak, utv pack, colors, and others from Zeenda.TV - Watch Live TV Channels on your Android Phone!
for antivirus , avg , ssf and fake calls and messages , sp 
browser - dolphin , messenger - ebuddy

can i just block a application like bollywood ji , with the help of something like , titanium backup ,, 
without having to root the phone ?

can u all guys add me on 
leoasardi@gmail.com , to be in touch.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 23, 2011)

leo said:


> mmmmm .... m not going for the root thing , though it sounds the most in thing and happening thing around , most of the threads flooded it with ,, and though it will save me from the "crap" apps (like bollywoodji) ,  and perhaps also improves processor speed from 600 to lets say , 710 ,
> and wht other benefits ,,  mmmmm , m i missing something from all the posts i read .... ! temme if there are any other benefits tht may incline me to root .



Saving a lot of space in ur phone memory, moving apps2sd, making your phone snappier and faster and also more customizable..


leo said:


> and btw , dint i get a cd, whers the pc suite ?



go to lg website and download it.. it doesn't come bundled



leo said:


> try apps like , google sky map
> for online tv channels , try apps like mtv, aajtak, utv pack, colors, and others from Zeenda.TV - Watch Live TV Channels on your Android Phone!
> for antivirus , avg , ssf and fake calls and messages , sp
> browser - dolphin , messenger - ebuddy
> ...



Firstly there is no need for a antivirus on this phone (my 2 cents).. it really slows down the performance..  you cannot use titanium backup without rooting your phone neither uninstall the custom apps that come with the phone without rooting the device.. 

oh btw rooting will just take a few mins at most and its like opening just another app.. and as pointed out earlier you can't root the 2.2.2.. u need to downgrade to 2.2 and then root..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

leo said:


> i just did a cold lamination on my phone , it covers the sensors , still working very nice , just as earlier



is it safe? cause the screen protector that came with the mobile is getting peeled off slowly.



leo said:


> and btw , dint i get a cd, whers the pc suite ?



in the memory card.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2011)

leo said:


> mmmmm .... m not going for the root thing , though it sounds the most in thing and happening thing around , most of the threads flooded it with ,, and though it will save me from the "crap" apps (like bollywoodji) ,  and perhaps also improves processor speed from 600 to lets say , 710 ,
> and wht other benefits ,,  mmmmm , m i missing something from all the posts i read .... ! temme if there are any other benefits tht may incline me to root .



If you are happy with your phone, don't root it. It is risky...

I downgraded and rooted my phone to install a custom ROM. But regular users don't need to do it.



leo said:


> and btw , dint i get a cd, whers the pc suite ?


The PC Suite is in the SD card. If you have not formatted the SD card, then you can get it from there. I have not used the PC Suite... never felt any need for it. My contacts are in the Gmail cloud, which can be synced anytime...



bharathbala2003 said:


> Saving a lot of space in ur phone memory, moving apps2sd, making your phone snappier and faster and also more customizable..



Agree completely...



Sam said:


> is it safe? cause the screen protector that came with the mobile is getting peeled off slowly.



My screen protector peeled off... Luckily, the 5 screen protectors pack arrived from the US. I wasted 3 of them, trying hard to apply it properly... It just doesn't happen... Right now, I am using the 3rd protector, but there still are a few bubbles. 

Also, it was the Optimus T screen protector, which has a cut for the proximity sensor on the right side instead of the left. But still, the sensor works fine...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> My screen protector peeled off... Luckily, the 5 screen protectors pack arrived from the US. I wasted 3 of them, trying hard to apply it properly... It just doesn't happen... Right now, I am using the 3rd protector, but there still are a few bubbles.



i am trying everything to keep the stock one. 

ok so this gives me an idea that applying these protectors are not that easy as i have previously thought. maybe its better to go to some shop & let them apply it. 



AndroidFan said:


> Also, it was the Optimus T screen protector, which has a cut for the proximity sensor on the right side instead of the left. But still, the sensor works fine...



it'll work fine. after all it just needs proper light.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 24, 2011)

@androidFan the bubbles usually takes a couple of days to disappear but they eventually go.. at least happened that way in my xtreme guard..


----------



## k4ce (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I bought a case for my O1 from global buy ... 1072 INR ... it came with a screen guard as well .. haven't used the screen guard as yet ... it's perfect though (just like the stock one ... with separation for the proximity sensor) ...

instead i went to a local store and got a 100 rupee screen guard (it's not perfect for the fone but he will cut it and apply it for u) .. and it seems to be doing the job .. going strong since three months now .. try it ...

By the way, try getting the case ... trust me, it is worth the money


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

bharathbala2003 said:


> @androidFan the bubbles usually takes a couple of days to disappear but they eventually go.. at least happened that way in my xtreme guard..



You don't get the installation card to remove the bubbles ? Some sharp board ?  I had no problem with Amzer screenguard. No bubbles at all..not even one and the installation is quite easy.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Apr 25, 2011)

rooted 2.2.2 just now

guys help me install CM7 where to dl & which version ????


----------



## noja (Apr 25, 2011)

there is a new root method available with which you can root v2.2.2


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 25, 2011)

noja said:


> there is a new root method available with which you can root v2.2.2



Seriously? Are you sure?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 25, 2011)

^ ... its the root originally intended for gingerbread ... working on 2.2.1 for O1 ... try on 2.2.2 ... should work mostly


----------



## Don (Apr 25, 2011)

aditya_dahunk said:


> rooted 2.2.2 just now
> 
> guys help me install CM7 where to dl & which version ????



Optimus One, P500 Android Development - xda-developers

But check instructions before flashing.


----------



## leo (Apr 25, 2011)

i dint get a screen guard , 
instead got whts called as "cold lamination" - tht covers the entire phone (detachable battery case) all over 
so it never gets peeled of off , just gets old and scratched over along period of time. 
it costed me 40 rs.

does any one have any color other then black , ?

thnks a lot guys ,, i found lgpc suite on the sd card , 
i had tried searching it everywhere but here , 
and also downloading from lg site is glitched

and ,, pls , confirm , if antivirus is not required for this phone , cos , i have installed 4 of them ,

and why do u guys use apps2sd ,, 
when u can do the same thing from settings , application , move to sd card


----------



## k4ce (Apr 25, 2011)

leo said:


> and ,, pls , confirm , if antivirus is not required for this phone , cos , i have installed 4 of them ,
> 
> and why do u guys use apps2sd ,,
> when u can do the same thing from settings , application , move to sd card



Do not use any antivirus ... battery drain ... nothing else ..

About App2sd, not all apps can be moved to SD card ... so what app2sd does is that it totally disregards the phone memory and uses the ext partition on your sd card as phone memory (enable this feature if you have a nice high speed card ... class 4 and above)


----------



## leo (Apr 25, 2011)

i tried apps2sd , still it shows tht some apps cannot be moved to sd card , 

and i have lg pc suite 4 , and its not working and closing on its own after showing some technical problem 
which pc suite do u have , and is it working well ?

and a tip - turn of background data usage , while using stuff like chatting etc.. it saves a lot of battery ,, 
mmmm... i guess u all know this already .,, !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

^^for what are you using the pc suite for? LG Pc suite as i heard is one of the most crappiest & buggy one next to Samsung kies.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 25, 2011)

leo said:


> i tried apps2sd , still it shows tht some apps cannot be moved to sd card ,
> 
> and i have lg pc suite 4 , and its not working and closing on its own after showing some technical problem
> which pc suite do u have , and is it working well ?
> ...



lol ... are u talking about the app called app2sd ?... thats not the one u shud be trying .... google darktremor app2sd ... u need to flash it via recovery and format your card ... 

And thanks for the tip ... I know it saves a lot of juice ...

I use the PC suite to backup contacts only ... Its a really stupid piece of sh*t ... u r better off not using it ... no harm done if it doesnt work ... I wouldnt as much as care ...


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Apr 26, 2011)

Un Friggin believable CM7 2.3 is unbelievably snappy so i have now rooted 2.2.2 and installed CM7 V6.2

what else now guys which is a must must have cool android thing to do now....


----------



## k4ce (Apr 26, 2011)

aditya_dahunk said:


> Un Friggin believable CM7 2.3 is unbelievably snappy so i have now rooted 2.2.2 and installed CM7 V6.2
> 
> what else now guys which is a must must have cool android thing to do now....



flash francofranciso's patches ... 

and I read that the modified devoid by francofrancisco is having similar performance as GB ... will try that ROM for a couple of days and report ... anyone using that ROM here ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

thinking of trying it. but how to disable H/W acc?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 26, 2011)

if it uses Ruigui's script, u need to edit it via terminal. See this:

[DEV] Script for tweaks (version 1.02) 18-12-2010 [Archive] - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

will ask in that thread. thanks for the link. if H/W acc can be disabled through script/folders it'll be great as it will offer excellent backup & also good performance.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 27, 2011)

I have just disabled "Background Data" from "Settings >> Accounts & Sync"

I hope to see some increase in battery life.. How would it effect other apps on my phone?

*Edit:* Had to reenable background data because Android market wouldn't work without it...


----------



## k4ce (Apr 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I have just disabled "Background Data" from "Settings >> Accounts & Sync"
> 
> I hope to see some increase in battery life.. How would it effect other apps on my phone?
> 
> *Edit:* Had to reenable background data because Android market wouldn't work without it...



even google talk wouldn't work and u wont get notificatins when u receive mails or tweets ... its impossible to live without that ....

instead, i would recomend u use setcpu and use a lower clock when the phone is sleeping


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 28, 2011)

using a lower clock while sleeping wont really help the batt life as even at low freq the procy consumes same amt of voltage...infact it may make it worse due to the constant scaling. read this

[TWEAKS][UPDATED 26/04/2011 - Flashable .zips] Performance and battery tweaks - xda-developers

*specifically this part from the above link*

Battery life increase for Dummies

Do you want some extra juice in your battery life? Does it seem that you lose your battery too fast? Then you came to the right
place.

Over the time I've gathered some information about our battery and while this isn't 100% proof (because all of us use the phone for different purposes)
I think it's most accurate:

The myth of having the lowest possible frequency on your CPU while it's asleep:

Having the lowest frequencies (122 or 248) set up, it's not good. Our phone doesn't change voltages while underclocking or overclocking (as far as I know overclocking
doesn't change voltages as well) so, and only talking about underclocking, having such a low frequency is bad for your phones battery and performance. For the battery
that's because it takes longer to wake up from sleep and the time that the cpu takes to scale from 122/248 to maximum instead of using it for processing power eats
your battery away. About the performance hit, well that's pretty obvious and it takes longer to idle up, so again, more battery drain. 
Having read about this the last few days actually running in Performance Governor is pretty beneficial to your battery: it wakes up faster, it performs every task faster,
then it idles up faster. Yeah during "sleep" time having 122 frequency or 806 it's the same thing because it's not using its power for anything, it's just there idling.
In any case what I always suggest is TEST it up and see for yourself. If you don't want to run with Performance governor at least run with 480 minimum frequency, it really helps.

---

Why do you run with auto-sync, gps, wifi, 3G, firewalls, anti-virus, background apps killing your battery? That's bullshit. Most of you complain that your battery doesn't last as long
as it should...well that's not ROMs fault, I've been running with CM7 buils since the first builds and I never, ever, ever had battery problems even when everyone complained. Why?
Because I'm careful. If you don't need auto-sync at that time, disable it...if you don't need gps, disable it and so on. I don't know why people leave this stuff on even when they are not
using them. Firewalls? That's bullshit as well along with anti-viruses. They eat up your resources for nothing. Same goes for background apps that eat it up. Google Maps = bullshit. If
you used it go kill it after you're done with it. Same with Music app. Kill it after you've listened to your 1315618 songs. But DON'T use task killers. I can't repeat this enough, just
DON'T use them for your own sake. Same goes for 3G...just don't enable it all time if you're not using it. 

No Live Wallpapers as well, nor 3D app drawers, these blow your battery away easily without you knowing how or why. Don't bother tuning your brightness down...you have a device, and
that's to be used. Why buying a mobile for 200€ and not using it's screen propely? It's there to be used, full brightness looks better, it's not by decreasing it down and hurting your
eyes that you'll get 21564561 more battery hours.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys!! Finally downgraded, rooted and installed custom recovery on my phone.. removed the crapware... everything's fine but i can't open Gmail, whenever i reboot or try to open gmail error come up that it stopped unexpectedly n hav to FC it.. it happened after i downgraded.. but everything went smoothly. 
any idea wat mayb wrong?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ Uninstall Gmail and reinstall it. See if this solves the issue...



guru_urug said:


> using a lower clock while sleeping wont really help the batt life as even at low freq the procy consumes same amt of voltage...infact it may make it worse due to the constant scaling. read this
> 
> [TWEAKS][UPDATED 26/04/2011 - Flashable .zips] Performance and battery tweaks - xda-developers



I went to recovery and patched franciscofranco script. What next? Does it increase performance automatically?

Cheers!


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 29, 2011)

Alrite reinstalled gmail n its working now.. thanks Androidfan!

have to do a nand backup now,, should i do this 1 "Nand Backup + .android secure"?

n then install a custom Rom... i need good battery lyf, gud customization, n not much trouble as m new to all this ..  So plz suggest which rom will be better..

n 1 more quest. , when should i install the mik_os' Kernal(touchscreenfix)? , before installing the Rom or afterwards?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 29, 2011)

@guru_urg ... when I go to sleep at night, I lower the clock and sleep ... this is cause I know I wont be waking up the phone for a solid 6 to 8 hours ...hence I save battery ... I drain about 6pc in 6hours with sync on ... infact my corporate mail is set to push ... without the lower clock, the drain seems to be significantly higher ... 12pc ~15pc ... 

I do agree with what the post says ... if u turn everything off, any clock gives you the same result .. but I would like to leave my mail and messenger apps running all night ..


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2011)

has one one got a good lg pc suite , 
i need to use internet on my pc via my fone

only android market needs background data , on . 
for gtalk , rather use something like ebuddy , tht doesnt require background data .

how do u kill a task without using task killer or advance task killer ,

nice app discovered - compass

nice app - appreciate


----------



## dreatica (Apr 29, 2011)

k4ce said:


> @guru_urg ... when I go to sleep at night, I lower the clock and sleep ... this is cause I know I wont be waking up the phone for a solid 6 to 8 hours ...hence I save battery ... I drain about 6pc in 6hours with sync on ... infact my corporate mail is set to push ... without the lower clock, the drain seems to be significantly higher ... 12pc ~15pc ...
> 
> I do agree with what the post says ... if u turn everything off, any clock gives you the same result .. but I would like to leave my mail and messenger apps running all night ..



How much battery you getting by doing so ? I am using 234/729 and my phone holds 30hours with autosync, gmail, facebook,twitter (100+ tweets) etc.



jagg89 said:


> Alrite reinstalled gmail n its working now.. thanks Androidfan!
> 
> have to do a nand backup now,, should i do this 1 "Nand Backup + .android secure"?
> 
> ...



Nand+android secure+ext (if you format your card with ext partition)

Go for void as people's choice. Personally I would suggest openoptimus or LOL 1.4.2. 

Flash the kernel after installing the rom i.e. flash rom, reboot into recovery and thn flash the kernel.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 29, 2011)

dreatica said:


> How much battery you getting by doing so ? I am using 234/729 and my phone holds 30hours with autosync, gmail, facebook,twitter (100+ tweets) etc.



I generally hover close to 35~42 hours per charge ... depends on if I use location services or not ... 

I run stock 600 during day and run it at 300ish at night (when I am sleeping) ...

Generally, I have more drain during weekends cos I play games ... During weekdays, dont get that kinda time


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 29, 2011)

@dreatica thanks!
will install void or LOL.. both these roms have oc kernal.. so can i set the clock to stock 600? coz i usually will not need higher clock speed unless i start gaming again


----------



## NainO (Apr 29, 2011)

leo said:
			
		

> has one one got a good lg pc suite, i need to use internet on my pc via my fone



Use PDANet instead of LG PC Suite. Its much more simpler to use


----------



## dreatica (Apr 29, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @dreatica thanks!
> will install void or LOL.. both these roms have oc kernal.. so can i set the clock to stock 600? coz i usually will not need higher clock speed unless i start gaming again



yes, use setcpu and change the frequency to 600mhz with boot. though changing values from 600mhz to 729 will not be hard for the battery, and you will see performance difference.



NainO said:


> Use PDANet instead of LG PC Suite. Its much more simpler to use



why do you need third party apps for the Internet ? you can directly use usb tethering once you have installed the drivers from lg pc suite. You dont even need to run the suite or any other apps.



k4ce said:


> I generally hover close to 35~42 hours per charge ... depends on if I use location services or not ...
> 
> I run stock 600 during day and run it at 300ish at night (when I am sleeping) ...
> 
> Generally, I have more drain during weekends cos I play games ... During weekdays, dont get that kinda time



Thats nice, I don't use location services at all. freeze the google maps and other related apps. I use 3g services most of the time unless I get 1 bar of network. So, its good to get atleast 1 day usage.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 29, 2011)

^ my data is all 2g only ... so hence I save some battery as I don't use the WCDMA radio at all ...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 30, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ my data is all 2g only ... so hence I save some battery as I don't use the WCDMA radio at all ...



Also, you dont need to clock lower in sleep mode, try the smartass governor , it will automatically lower the cpu clock when in sleeping mode. No more cpu profiles. 

```
Smartass governor
```
 - 





> is based on the concept of the interactive governor.
> I have always AGREED That works in theory the interactive way - by taking over the idle loop - is very attractive. I have never managed to tweak it so it Would behave decently in real life. Smartass is a complete rewrite of the code plus more. I think its a success. Performance is on par with the "old" minmax smartass and I think is a bit more responsive. Battery life is hard to QUANTIFY Precisely But it does spend much more time at the lower frequencies.
> Also smartass will cap the maximum frequency to 352Mhz sleeping When (or if your min frequency is Higher Than 352 - why?! - It will cap it to your min frequency). Lets take for example the 528/176 kernel, it will sleep at 352/176



No need for sleep profiles any more!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2011)

currently running @ 748(max) & 600(min) with scaling as ondemand. getting 40hrs+ backup. 

BTW, this mobile's standby time is really great. i think it'll work fine for a week if one doesn't use it and just keeps idle.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 30, 2011)

@dreatica : I did read about it but it involves work as i need to incorporate it in the kernel ... Are you running Andy's ROM ?... thats the only one which presently has smartass know ?... BTW, I love the name 

@Sam: Wicked battery life bro ... which ROM you using ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2011)

Now I am convinced my O1 has a defective battery. But there is no way to prove it... I can see battery draining fast... Hardly lasts a day...


----------



## leo (Apr 30, 2011)

docomo shows roaming, even in home circle, 
hence data roaming has to b activated to use 2g , 
cud this be reason for excess battery drain ,,


----------



## k4ce (Apr 30, 2011)

leo said:


> docomo shows roaming, even in home circle,
> hence data roaming has to b activated to use 2g ,
> cud this be reason for excess battery drain ,,



no...........


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2011)

k4ce said:


> @Sam: Wicked battery life bro ... which ROM you using ?



still in Void Echo. may give Devoid.franc a try in coming days. 



AndroidFan said:


> Now I am convinced my O1 has a defective battery. But there is no way to prove it... I can see battery draining fast... Hardly lasts a day...



long way to before warranty expires. so just hope battery dies or develop some really bad problem so you can claim your warranty.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just Flashed LOL_V1.4.2 ! phone has become really snappy !! now doing some modifications n installing apps..
btw it already has a2sd but still the apps are being installed on phone mem.??
(i hav installed some widgets n facebook till now)


----------



## hellknight (Apr 30, 2011)

Just bought LG Optimus one with a 4 GB card.. all for 11k.. I think that it was overpriced but still it is awesome.. any apps you guys suggest?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 30, 2011)

k4ce said:


> @dreatica : I did read about it but it involves work as i need to incorporate it in the kernel ... Are you running Andy's ROM ?... thats the only one which presently has smartass know ?... BTW, I love the name
> 
> @Sam: Wicked battery life bro ... which ROM you using ?



No I am using my own rom with that kernel based on froyo. I am not moving back to gingerbread until the final release is out, cant flash versions every 4-5 days. 

Wait a while, that kernel for the froyo rom will be posted at xda. Its still under development. If you need to flash that kernel, pm me will upload and provide the link. Remember to use it on your own risk.

Forgot to add, it will ONLY work on froyo rom based on android 2.2.2.


----------



## k4ce (May 1, 2011)

^ Thanks for the heads up ... but i have moved back to CM7 b6.3 ... Will stay on CM only ... It gives me half the battery life of my ROM but CM is just awesome ... As far as I am concerned, CM7 b6.3 has everything i need ....


----------



## hellknight (May 1, 2011)

I can't find the autocomplete options when I type mail or SMS.. like the ones in iPod Touch. Where can I find those settings?


----------



## k4ce (May 1, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I can't find the autocomplete options when I type mail or SMS.. like the ones in iPod Touch. Where can I find those settings?



do you mean word suggestion ?... Install Gingerbread keybrd ... Never used iPod Tuch, so hope thats what yu are talking about


----------



## hellknight (May 1, 2011)

Yeah.. word suggestions.. thanks.. will install it right now..

Thanks man.. this is exactly what I was looking for..


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 1, 2011)

Nice thread guys.
Plz post some pics of lg o1.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> still in Void Echo. may give Devoid.franc a try in coming days.


40+ hours? How come is that possible? You dont use your phone at all or something? 



dreatica said:


> No I am using my own rom with that kernel based on froyo. I am not moving back to gingerbread until the final release is out, cant flash versions every 4-5 days.
> 
> Wait a while, that kernel for the froyo rom will be posted at xda. Its still under development. If you need to flash that kernel, pm me will upload and provide the link. Remember to use it on your own risk.
> 
> Forgot to add, it will ONLY work on froyo rom based on android 2.2.2.


Hey dude could you please upload the kernel and PM me the link? I would like to cook it in my rom ^_^


----------



## k4ce (May 2, 2011)

All you people waiting for gingerbread, let me tell you that mik's ROM is here ... I have flashed it a few days ago ... and after battery caliberation and 2 full discharges, I can confidently say that this is having no battery drain issues ... So, now is the time to jump from Froyo .... 

I consistently get 26~32 hours of backup with data connection and sync fully turned on ... and the performance is breathtaking ... 

My config:
Mik 6.3 + DT app2sd + Francofrancisc's tweaks + ondemand 600/425

Typical use:
1~1.2 hour of calls
few messages
decent amount of FB and twitter
corporate email set to push + gmail @15min refresh
Screen on time - 2.5~3 hours 
Music - 3 hours (no DSP effects)
Gaming - Rio & aircontrol lite (30mins)
Zeam Launcher with 3 pages ... including fb, twitter and music widget


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

Don said:


> 40+ hours? How come is that possible? You dont use your phone at all or something?



if i game, hardly 24hrs. if i don't game but use WiFi/GPRS, music then close to 40hrs.

gaming really drains battery. 30min of angry bird seasons & battery will go down by 10%


----------



## Don (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> if i game, hardly 24hrs. if i don't game but use WiFi/GPRS, music then close to 40hrs.
> 
> gaming really drains battery. 30min of angry bird seasons & battery will go down by 10%



Its still good battery life. I probably get half battery life of yours. I use gingerbread though.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

i used to get even better battery life but since a week or 10days, battery life gets reduced lot (30-35hrs now instead of 40hrs) even if i just use GPRS. earlier it was like 1hr music & battery down by 2-3%. now it gets down by almost 7-8%. & any kind of gaming kills the battery. maybe cause of the overclock. time to return to stock.


----------



## dreatica (May 3, 2011)

Don't take me wrong guys, but if you are looking for a battery phone you should have purchased the dead OS symbian. 

This thread is going just for battery stuff and nothing else


----------



## k4ce (May 3, 2011)

^ Don't wish to argue with you but O1 has a 1500mAh battery and only a 600mhz proc ... It should do much better ... Most snapdragons have smaller battery and still breeze thru one day ...

And cmon, it's not like we can talk too much about performance .... most people here are still on Froyo ROMs ...


----------



## ironfreak (May 4, 2011)

Hi friends,

I got my O1 two days back, bought from Lets Buy. I spent the days going through the OS and other features of phone, getting used to the touch screen keyboard... I upgraded from Walkman phone to O1. Guys i'm a newbie to the world of Android and I'm not any kind of programmer... I have soo many question to ask here... Before going for rooting and custom ROM, I will start by the basics operations of phone one by one.  

1) How to forward sms to a group ? I can add multiple recipients but I hate adding 10 to 12 recipients separately each time. And I did not find any option to create a group... but I forward sms heavily on each day.. whats the solution to this ???


----------



## noja (May 4, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my O1 two days back, bought from Lets Buy. I spent the days going through the OS and other features of phone, getting used to the touch screen keyboard... I upgraded from Walkman phone to O1. Guys i'm a newbie to the world of Android and I'm not any kind of programmer... I have soo many question to ask here... Before going for rooting and custom ROM, I will start by the basics operations of phone one by one.
> 
> 1) How to forward sms to a group ? I can add multiple recipients but I hate adding 10 to 12 recipients separately each time. And I did not find any option to create a group... but I forward sms heavily on each day.. whats the solution to this ???



you need an application called handcent to do that. get it from android market.
the default sms app cannot sent messages to a group.


----------



## ironfreak (May 4, 2011)

noja said:


> you need an application called handcent to do that. get it from android market.
> the default sms app cannot sent messages to a group.



Thanks. I installed handcent... but how to add contacts in group ? When I open groups, it shows (0) contacts in them  

Hey dude.. I find this Go SMS pro is better app... but again, there are no contacts in groups and no option to add.. .. what to do now ?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 4, 2011)

Go SMS Pro does not read contacts from Sim Card. Only contacts stored in phone are shown there...

Handcent did not work well for me...


----------



## ironfreak (May 4, 2011)

Isn't there any way to create 'group' of existing contacts in order to sms it ?


----------



## dreatica (May 4, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> Isn't there any way to create 'group' of existing contacts in order to sms it ?



Gosmspro- New msg- Groups- Gosms Groups- Press menu- Edit groups. I am using it to send group messages.


----------



## ironfreak (May 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Gosmspro- New msg- Groups- Gosms Groups- Press menu- Edit groups. I am using it to send group messages.



where do you get this menu - Edit groups ? I can't find it


----------



## dreatica (May 4, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> where do you get this menu - Edit groups ? I can't find it



Did you follow the step ?

Gosmspro- New msg- Groups- Gosms Groups- *Press menu*- Edit groups. I am using it to send group messages. 


When you press the menu button- the first button from left- you will get the edit group option.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 4, 2011)

guys plz discuss live wallapers in op1


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys plz discuss live wallapers in op1



Yes O1 one supports live wallpaper.


----------



## ironfreak (May 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Did you follow the step ?
> 
> Gosmspro- New msg- Groups- Gosms Groups- *Press menu*- Edit groups. I am using it to send group messages.
> 
> ...



Ohh thanks thanks... sorry my mistake, i did not read properly. Go SMS Pro rocks

By the way, does anybody know how to disable notifications from stock sms app ? Its irritating when u get repeated notifications from both apps. I plan to use gosmspro for texting.. SO i want to disable notifications from stock sms app... how to do that ?


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

^^^ Open Messaging go to settings and un-check the "Notifications" option...


----------



## atin (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys
i am thinking of buying a 8 GB micro-SD card for my O1.Have heard rumours of O1 having issues with 8 GB cards.Is it true?
Anybody using an 8 GB card.

thinking of buying A-data class 6 turbo card from play-asia.

let me know what u think


----------



## k4ce (May 5, 2011)

atin said:


> Hey guys
> i am thinking of buying a 8 GB micro-SD card for my O1.Have heard rumours of O1 having issues with 8 GB cards.Is it true?
> Anybody using an 8 GB card.
> 
> ...



I use an 8GB class 6 card .... no issues ... Haven't come across any such rumours so can't comment on why they fail


----------



## noja (May 5, 2011)

I haven't yet faced any unmounts since 2.2.2 v10e update. even moved all movable apps to sd card. will post if phone reboots or unmounts sd card.


----------



## atin (May 5, 2011)

Thanks

I was referring to the unmounts. I guess it only happens with cards which have lower class.

hows A-Data BTW.Is it better than kingston?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

atin said:
			
		

> hows A-Data BTW.Is it better than kingston?


 I'd say Kingston is better


----------



## noja (May 5, 2011)

I had class 2 card which never unmounted, bought class4 card, started un mounting like crazy. updated the firmware, aok!


----------



## Don (May 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Don't take me wrong guys, but if you are looking for a battery phone you should have purchased the dead OS symbian.
> 
> This thread is going just for battery stuff and nothing else



We are just comparing different battery lifes for different roms. I know battery life will vary rom to rom but I get half the battery compared to sam is just not acceptable for me. Because I'm getting really low battey then.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

atin said:


> hows A-Data BTW.Is it better than kingston?





thetechfreak said:


> I'd say Kingston is better



both are good & famous. just check about warranty. some offer less warranty. & if you are getting a 8Gb card, seriously get a Class6 or higher. 



Don said:


> We are just comparing different battery lifes for different roms. I know battery life will vary rom to rom but I get half the battery compared to sam is just not acceptable for me. Because I'm getting really low battey then.



depends on the use also. i hardly game or watch videos, so enjoy 1.5days battery life. if someone games non-stop battery will hardly last 6hrs.


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

Has someone tried *Miui Music Player*.
I gave it a try, but failed using both methods - flashing from SD card and pushing .apk file in system/app using Root Explorer.
Help! I m willing to make it my default Music Player 

BTW - I m using Mik's CM7 6.4 (if it changes anything)


----------



## k4ce (May 5, 2011)

atin said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was referring to the unmounts. I guess it only happens with cards which have lower class.
> 
> hows A-Data BTW.Is it better than kingston?



unmount is not specific to card size or class ... it was a FW issue ...


----------



## AndroidFan (May 5, 2011)

I have Amon_RA recovery on my phone with Void Echo.

I believe, in order to install Mik_OS Cyanogenmod port, I need to use Clockworkmod.

I hope nothing goes wrong...


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2011)

now its like, if you want to try a ROM, flash a new recovery. WTH.


----------



## dreatica (May 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> now its like, if you want to try a ROM, flash a new recovery. WTH.



Is it ? I haven't been to xda for quite a long time, satisfied with my own customized rom. 

If its true, you can make it compatible with other recovery. Google it. Quite easy if you know a bit about android terms.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2011)

almost every rom demands a new recovery. thankfully void & Nessy works on any recovery (i hope). both gingerbreads needs their own recovery.


----------



## dreatica (May 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> almost every rom demands a new recovery. thankfully void & Nessy works on any recovery (i hope). both gingerbreads needs their own recovery.



:O :O hv to check xda thn. bad job by the rom cookers.

edited : You can flash GB/CM7 through any recovery.


----------



## atherq (May 6, 2011)

Guys,
I finally bought O1, thanx to TGF n all its member who helped me taking this decision. 

I hv already noted down the apps from this thread. Anything else, u ppl, would suggest for the new cell ? Any updates or ROMs ? 

Thnx in advance


----------



## noja (May 6, 2011)

atherq said:


> Guys,
> I finally bought O1, thanx to TGF n all its member who helped me taking this decision.
> 
> I hv already noted down the apps from this thread. Anything else, u ppl, would suggest for the new cell ? Any updates or ROMs ?
> ...



imo if your phone works the way you want then there is no need to flash a custom rom on it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Damn!

A Optimus One P500 here in Guwahati from a LG showroom costs Rs.11,500/-

Whats wrong? So high prices even now?


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You can flash GB/CM7 through any recovery.



but one says you can't flash it with clockwork mod. need to check again


----------



## k4ce (May 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> almost every rom demands a new recovery. thankfully void & Nessy works on any recovery (i hope). both gingerbreads needs their own recovery.



Not true ... I am using this custom recovery itself since the first time I started flashing:
Custom recovery Optimus One P500/Thunderg - Android Forums

And continue to use this to date ... pretty much tried all of Mik's and Andy's ROMs ... Currently on B6.3 ... And tried a lot of Froyo ROMs also with this ... never any issue ...


----------



## dreatica (May 6, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Not true ... I am using this custom recovery itself since the first time I started flashing:
> Custom recovery Optimus One P500/Thunderg - Android Forums
> 
> And continue to use this to date ... pretty much tried all of Mik's and Andy's ROMs ... Currently on B6.3 ... And tried a lot of Froyo ROMs also with this ... never any issue ...



@Sam I think your doubts are cleared ? You can flash the current CM7/GB's rom with Amora or CWM recovery.


----------



## k4ce (May 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> @Sam I think your doubts are cleared ? You can flash the current CM7/GB's rom with Amora or CWM recovery.



The Custom Recovery based on Amon_Ra is the standard recovery ... all will work with that ... Andy'd ROM would need some modification if u want to flash it with Clockwork ... Think it has something to do with the updater script AFAIK...

So Amonra is the way to go ..


----------



## dreatica (May 6, 2011)

k4ce said:


> The Custom Recovery based on Amon_Ra is the standard recovery ... all will work with that ... Andy'd ROM would need some modification if u want to flash it with Clockwork ... Think it has something to do with the updater script AFAIK...
> 
> So Amonra is the way to go ..



Yes, and I didn't find any reason to use CWM recovery. My old recovery (Amonra ) is able to flash any rom


----------



## AndroidFan (May 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Yes, and I didn't find any reason to use CWM recovery. My old recovery (Amonra ) is able to flash any rom





k4ce said:


> The Custom Recovery based on Amon_Ra is the standard recovery ... all will work with that ... Andy'd ROM would need some modification if u want to flash it with Clockwork ... Think it has something to do with the updater script AFAIK...
> 
> So Amonra is the way to go ..



Great news... both me and Sam have Amonra... so, its time to go Gingerbread... 

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (May 6, 2011)

dreatica said:


> @Sam I think your doubts are cleared ? You can flash the current CM7/GB's rom with Amora or CWM recovery.





AndroidFan said:


> Great news... both me and Sam have Amonra... so, its time to go Gingerbread...
> 
> Cheers!



The only issue with anomra is that it is not compatible with Rom Manager ... So, if u want to flash packages, u can't do it with Rom Manager, but instead u would have to do it from recovery (which is not a big deal if you ask me)


----------



## noja (May 6, 2011)

I think the v10e update solved the sd card unmount problem cause mine has not unmounted yet.


----------



## ironfreak (May 7, 2011)

Guys... I have some issues..

Anybody noticed the hang problem ? My O1 hangs sometimes when I was playing Angry Birds and I had to force close the app.. same happened with camera.. I clicked some 6 pics in order and it hanged ... 

My phone reboots sometimes

Also the SD card unmounting issue is there 

Whats the solution to these problems ?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 7, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> Guys... I have some issues..
> 
> Anybody noticed the hang problem ? My O1 hangs sometimes when I was playing Angry Birds and I had to force close the app.. same happened with camera.. I clicked some 6 pics in order and it hanged ...
> 
> ...




Are you using Stock LG ROM V10C? or V10B?

Or do you have a custom ROM?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

ironfreak said:
			
		

> My phone reboots sometimes


 Strange. Angry Birds might give a bit of lag but reboot?

Why dont you Overclock the proccy a little?


----------



## ironfreak (May 7, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Are you using Stock LG ROM V10C? or V10B?
> 
> Or do you have a custom ROM?



its V10C, no custom Rom and nothing. just downloaded couple of apps.





thetechfreak said:


> Strange. Angry Birds might give a bit of lag but reboot?
> 
> Why dont you Overclock the proccy a little?



it did not reboot while Angry Birds but it hanged.. I remember it rebooted only twice since on 2nd May I received my phone...


----------



## dreatica (May 7, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> its V10C, no custom Rom and nothing. just downloaded couple of apps.
> 
> it did not reboot while Angry Birds but it hanged.. I remember it rebooted only twice since on 2nd May I received my phone...



May be corrupt memory card? Try checking out which resources are eating the ram.


@all Anyone tried devoid.franco rom ? Any feedback ?


----------



## noja (May 7, 2011)

noja said:


> I think the v10e update solved the sd card unmount problem cause mine has not unmounted yet.





ironfreak said:


> Guys... I have some issues..
> 
> Anybody noticed the hang problem ? My O1 hangs sometimes when I was playing Angry Birds and I had to force close the app.. same happened with camera.. I clicked some 6 pics in order and it hanged ...
> 
> ...



As I said earlier, update your firmware. 2.2.2 is rootable now so there is nothing there to lose. Also before update, move all apps to phone, delete .android secure folder, update, move all apps back to sd card. Problems solved.


----------



## ironfreak (May 7, 2011)

noja said:


> As I said earlier, update your firmware. 2.2.2 is rootable now so there is nothing there to lose. Also before update, move all apps to phone, delete .android secure folder, update, move all apps back to sd card. Problems solved.



Hi noja, should I follow link in your signature for update ??


----------



## noja (May 7, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> Hi noja, should I follow link in your signature for update ??



Yes you can. Also remember to read all the steps and follow all the steps given in the tutorial.
especially the disable LG virtual modem option since it interferes with the update and will brick the phone if not disabled.


----------



## jagg89 (May 7, 2011)

Guys m having a problem... i flashed LOL_V1.4.2 about 4-5 days back.. everything was normal but now m not able to send a message i dont message much but i think i sent 2-3 messages after i flashed the rom and they were being sent but now an error comes up 'Unable to send message message not sent" ??? what is the problem? 

Plz help!


----------



## Dark_Knight (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys!! i am using the stock 2gb memory card and void echo with dalvik a2sd and 512mb ext4 partition. now i want to use a larger capacity mem card(8gb). so my ques is how to do that without having to reflash the rom or installing the apps again...


----------



## jagg89 (May 7, 2011)

ok guys this is weird i just rebooted the phone n now i can send the messages... dont know wat happened  any guess what might have been the problem?

@Dark_Knight you can take a nand backup of your current rom n then flash it onto the new mem. card..


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 8, 2011)

Guys what is op1 p503 ? How it is different from lg op1 p500?


----------



## ironfreak (May 9, 2011)

SD card unmounting issue seems to be solved after update.... Guys, any app is there to know how much battery is used by which running app ?


----------



## noja (May 9, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> SD card unmounting issue seems to be solved after update.... Guys, any app is there to know how much battery is used by which running app ?



Yeah finally I feel like I didn't wast those 600bucks on an 8gb card.


----------



## k4ce (May 9, 2011)

ironfreak said:


> Guys, any app is there to know how much battery is used by which running app ?



Use Android Assistant


----------



## noja (May 9, 2011)

Isn't that shown in the battery use page in settings?


----------



## k4ce (May 9, 2011)

noja said:


> Isn't that shown in the battery use page in settings?



That does not show which app consumes how much ... unless an app consumes an exorbitant amount of power


----------



## ironfreak (May 10, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Use Android Assistant



Thanks... Its very good app... shows battery usage by each running app separately. Thats what I wanted.


----------



## vishurocks (May 11, 2011)

Got new lg o1 on Saturday


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2011)

vishurocks said:


> Got new lg o1 on Saturday



Congrats 

Post it on show off along with pics


----------



## atherq (May 11, 2011)

Guys,
I got a new O1. thx  all of u!
Can u pls suggest a good memory card too, tht wud be helpful, as i saw some threads here which were discussung abt sdcard problems.

I hv seen one card at letsbuy. [ Buy Strontium 8GB Micro SD Card at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews ]

Is this OK ? or u wud suggest smthg else ?
Thanx


----------



## k4ce (May 11, 2011)

Only thumb rule while buying memory cards ... ensure that it is Class 4 (preferably class 6) and above ...


----------



## noja (May 12, 2011)

the latest firmware update from lg solved the sd unmount issue so you can use any sd card.


----------



## k4ce (May 12, 2011)

^ but phone will be slow if you run apps from SD card (either froyo app2sd or DT app2sd)


----------



## ironfreak (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys,... its funny i couldn't get time to transfer music on my O1 for a whole 1 week.. I just downloaded winamp.... which is best music player ?


----------



## k4ce (May 12, 2011)

i use stock player + DSP Manager ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

i use winamp sometimes as it enables me enqueue songs. but it is slow in responding.


----------



## dreatica (May 13, 2011)

I use poweramp for music, and mobo player for videos.


----------



## noja (May 13, 2011)

k4ce said:


> i use stock player + DSP Manager ...



What dsp manager?


----------



## guru_urug (May 13, 2011)

^^^thts inbuilt in cm7

I use poweramp too...
anyway want to expt with a new rom. Which offers best performance?
currently using void echo with francov11 kernel


----------



## k4ce (May 13, 2011)

^ Simple answer ... Any Gingerbread ROM ... I use Mik CM7 ... at 600mhz with stagefright disabled, I get a Quadrant score of over 900 ... 

Benchmarks aside, performance is brilliant ... no lags or such issues anywhere ... Unless you use a bluetooth handsfree, I seriously recommend this ROM ..


----------



## dreatica (May 14, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ Simple answer ... Any Gingerbread ROM ... I use Mik CM7 ... at 600mhz with stagefright disabled, I get a Quadrant score of over 900 ...
> 
> Benchmarks aside, performance is brilliant ... no lags or such issues anywhere ... Unless you use a bluetooth handsfree, I seriously recommend this ROM ..



+1 I get over 1100 quad scores with no OC.  

how much battery backup you getting, I flashed back to CM7 and not getting good battery as it was earlier. Already wiped the battery status with 1 full charge/discharge.  Any tips to share ?


----------



## k4ce (May 14, 2011)

My procedure for flashing is this:
1. Wipe everything
2. Flash format-debugsystem.zip
3. Then flash CM7
4. Reboot
5. Boot into recovery to flash DT app2sd
6. Reboot
7. Boot into recovery to flash gapps 
8. Reboot
9. Boot into recovery to flash francofranceso's tweaks
10. Use

I do it generally this way cos if I do get a bootloop, I can start over again... This process takes me about 15mins in all ... 

On beta 6.3, after calibration: Avg 30~35 hours ... And bear in mind that I use 2g data connection which is on 24*7 ... if my fone is on, the connection is ... See this post to see my battery use stats ... This is my post on XDA regarding my battery performance with screenies ... check it out 
[DEV][UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable build: beta6.3] CyanogenMod 7.0.2 (Android 2.3.3) - Page 356 - xda-developers

Infact, if you don't use 2g(or 3g) and stick to wifi, this ROM will have a battery life comparable to pretty much any FROYO ROM ...

Actually, I was modifying buildprop and I think I broke my render effects (at least thats what I think happened), so flashed B6.5 2 nights ago ... will let u know the battery status for B6.5 ... but I already have a feeling it is better than B6.3


----------



## dreatica (May 14, 2011)

k4ce said:


> My procedure for flashing is this:
> 1. Wipe everything
> 2. Flash format-debugsystem.zip
> 3. Then flash CM7
> ...



Thanks for such a long tip. I was missing "francofranceso's tweaks" which I forgot to apply.  Rest all procedures are same, remember I was pushing digit members to flash CM7/GB and you were the one saying its bad for battery. lol


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2011)

k4ce said:


> On beta 6.3, after calibration: Avg 30~35 hours ... And bear in mind that I use 2g data connection which is on 24*7



:C_badmood: i am so pissed. & i thought i was enjoying good battery life. yesterday with lot of GPRS use, mobile lasted just 20-22hrs.


----------



## k4ce (May 14, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Thanks for such a long tip. I was missing "francofranceso's tweaks" which I forgot to apply.  Rest all procedures are same, remember I was pushing digit members to flash CM7/GB and you were the one saying its bad for battery. lol



Yeah ... absolutely remember ... well, till beta 6, battery was actually terrible ... And so, I was against ... But now recommend it cos it can be seen that we get decent battery ... If you see my post, u have like solid proof that it goes 35 hours ...  ...



Sam said:


> :C_badmood: i am so pissed. & i thought i was enjoying good battery life. yesterday with lot of GPRS use, mobile lasted just 20-22hrs.



Hmmm ... francofrancisco's patches applied ?


----------



## atherq (May 14, 2011)

I downloaded a 4+ min video to my O1 with 23fps, size around 110 MB and 11536 bitrate. The video didnt play with stock player, i tried with rock player. the video plays but it lags so much that it is as good as not playng..  
any idea what HQ video that O1 supports ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Hmmm ... francofrancisco's patches applied ?



no. should i or install franco's rom instead? cause i am very much satisfied with Void's performance & battery life, when GPRS is off.



atherq said:


> I downloaded a 4+ min video to my O1 with 23fps, size around 110 MB and 11536 bitrate. The video didnt play with stock player, i tried with rock player. the video plays but it lags so much that it is as good as not playng..
> any idea what HQ video that O1 supports ??



looks like resolution problem.


----------



## k4ce (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. should i or install franco's rom instead? cause i am very much satisfied with Void's performance & battery life, when GPRS is off.



I guess you know me by now .... I consider battery life as the main feature of midrange fones ... And I can assure you that CM7 is almost at par with Froyo ...

Just try it for a week before giving up ... Flash, battery calibrate, discharge to 0, charge to 100 again ... frm this point on, you will see how good the battery life is ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

does it really increase battery life? & what are the possible side effects?

about CM7, i'll most probably go for it next. want to try gingerbread. friend using G5 is already on 2.3 & i am stuck at 2.2. really wish to change but holding myself cause its still in beta.


----------



## k4ce (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> does it really increase battery life? & what are the possible side effects?
> 
> about CM7, i'll most probably go for it next. want to try gingerbread. friend using G5 is already on 2.3 & i am stuck at 2.2. really wish to change but holding myself cause its still in beta.



It is in beta only because the bluetooth handsfree does not work  ... 

There are no side effects for wiping battery stats .... Battery stats are nothing but files that the OS maintains to gaze the battery ... so when u change ROMs, the old battery stats may remain causing incorrect battery level to be displayed and phone turning off even when some battery is left ... so it is recommended to always wipe battery stats ... 

I tell you this ... since u are uncertain, wait out till the official GB arrives ... then go for CM7 once the kernel is updated with tweaks from LG kernel ...


----------



## sanpnr (May 15, 2011)

hi all.My optimus one is a month old.Had rooted my phone and installed LOL rom in the initial few days.now thinking of upgrading to gingerbread.How do i do it?Just the same as with the LOL rom with the same custom recovery or should i install a diff custom recovery?Also pls link me to a good gingerbread Rom with good batterry backup.

One more thing,can I back up using nandroid directly to my lap?Dont have enough space in my 2GB card for a nandroid backup..


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

k4ce said:


> It is in beta only because the bluetooth handsfree does not work...



next stable beta rom & i may change.



k4ce said:


> There are no side effects for wiping battery stats .... Battery stats are nothing but files that the OS maintains to gaze the battery ... so when u change ROMs, the old battery stats may remain causing incorrect battery level to be displayed and phone turning off even when some battery is left ... so it is recommended to always wipe battery stats ...



no. i was asking about flashing fanco's tweaks. i already wiped battery.



k4ce said:


> I tell you this ... since u are uncertain, wait out till the official GB arrives ... then go for CM7 once the kernel is updated with tweaks from LG kernel ...



lets see. i wanted to make my own rom but no time for it.



sanpnr said:


> now thinking of upgrading to gingerbread.How do i do it?Just the same as with the LOL rom with the same custom recovery or should i install a diff custom recovery?Also pls link me to a good gingerbread Rom with good batterry backup.



AmonRa recovery should work. else flash clockwork mod recovery.

also as there is only 2 gingerbread, so not much choice. either Andy's 2.3 or Mike's CM7.



sanpnr said:


> One more thing,can I back up using nandroid directly to my lap?Dont have enough space in my 2GB card for a nandroid backup..



yes. thats what need to be done. after backing up, transfer it to PC.


----------



## sanpnr (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> next stable beta rom & i may change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My custom recovery is this one.The LG Optimus One P500 Blog: Installing Custom Recovery on LG Optimus One P500
will it be enough.

Abt the nandroid backup,how big will it be.with 200Mb free in the sd card,can I back up?


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

this is the one i am having too. should work. just read the instructions given in the ROM page.

backup takes around 350-400Mb. you can backup some of your songs or any such things to PC & take backup.


----------



## sanpnr (May 15, 2011)

thnx for the reply..wat are the other backups in nandroid backup menu--like the nand backup+android secure,nand+ext etc..which one should i take..


----------



## k4ce (May 16, 2011)

sanpnr said:


> thnx for the reply..wat are the other backups in nandroid backup menu--like the nand backup+android secure,nand+ext etc..which one should i take..



nand is must
android secure if you want ur installed apps
ext is if you want apps back and u are using app2sd ...

nand should suffice


----------



## sanpnr (May 16, 2011)

Installed gingerbread yesterday.this one.Unofficial [ROM] Cyanogenmod 7.0.3 (Android 2.3.4) Gingerbread for Optimus T - xda-developers
Dont know if its the rom version prob,but there was no market.,talk crashed,no google account option in the accounts.just exchange account was present.the only major diff i felt was regarding the looks.The menu and all where lagging.One thing I fell in love was the curved keylock.

well the gingerbread lasted just an hour.I wiped everything and restored my nandroid backup.the phone booted.The apple icon burned down and the LOL name appeared..and it again burned nd again and then stood still at burning.Tried 3 nandroid backups.same result.

So flashed the original LOL again.Thanks to titanium backup,gotback many of the apps.lost many new contacts and msgs as i didnt backup dem.Still I am almost back to normalcy now.Wont try a gigngerbread till its officially  released now.


----------



## ironfreak (May 16, 2011)

Any news when LG plans to officially upgrade to Gingerbread ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

sanpnr said:


> Installed gingerbread yesterday.this one.Unofficial [ROM] Cyanogenmod 7.0.3 (Android 2.3.4) Gingerbread for Optimus T - xda-developers
> 
> Dont know if its the rom version prob,but there was no market.,talk crashed,no google account option in the accounts.just exchange account was present.the only major diff i felt was regarding the looks.The menu and all where lagging.One thing I fell in love was the curved keylock.



are you using a T-mobile Optimus T or the global Optimus One? why you haven't installed this one: 

CyanogenMod 7.0.2


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 16, 2011)

All lg optimus one owners please suggest me a good headphone (not earphone) for music on lg o1.@ 2k.
I had a seperate thread in TDF for the same BUT nobody replies.


----------



## sanpnr (May 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> are you using a T-mobile Optimus T or the global Optimus One? why you haven't installed this one:
> 
> CyanogenMod 7.0.2



well actually i didnt really research on it.just went into xda forum,downloaded the first Gingerbread rom i saw.My mistake.Anyway all i wanted to see was the look and feel of GB,saw it..wil now update after the official release,probably in july I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> All lg optimus one owners please suggest me a good headphone (not earphone) for music on lg o1.@ 2k.
> I had a seperate thread in TDF for the same BUT nobody replies.



Sennheiser HD 408 2K
Nuforce NE6 IEM
Soundmagic PL50, PL30
Sennheiser HD202


----------



## bugsome (May 17, 2011)

When compared with Wildfire S,Optiums one still scores

LG Optimus One vs HTC Wildfire S

No idea when the will update to 2.3


----------



## k4ce (May 17, 2011)

^ Wildfire S is what the original wildfire should have been


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2011)

know your mobile comparison of O1 vs WS gave this point thats really hard to agree:



> but where the Optimus One excels is in graphical performance, and this is down to the inclusion of a dedicated graphics processing unit (GPU), so if you're looking to game you should look to the Optimus One.



AFAIK both uses the same SOC, MSM7227 & so should ship with Adreno 200 which is a dedicated GPU. then why the credit goes to O1 only?

however optimus one still wins hands down once you consider the price of wildfire S (rumored to be 15k). also there is nothing written about the Gorilla glass covering on WS as someone pointed out a couple of weeks ago here. or there isn't any gorilla glass?



k4ce said:


> ^ Wildfire S is what the original wildfire should have been



 for 15k, it would have been the best Android mobile. sadly, too late.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 17, 2011)

hey,all jus recently installed cm7 on my optimus one n its amazing!!!!!! 

heres sumthing i just found out....
lg italia posted a vid were dey showcased an official gigngerbread rom and den benchmarked it.....it gave only arnd 850 points(quadrant benchmark) but my cm7 rom gives me arnd 1400 points 
so i think its not worth waiting for official update performance wise...

heres the video link:-
YouTube - Optimus One p500 Gingerbread ROM ufficiale


----------



## k4ce (May 17, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> hey,all jus recently installed cm7 on my optimus one n its amazing!!!!!!
> 
> heres sumthing i just found out....
> lg italia posted a vid were dey showcased an official gigngerbread rom and den benchmarked it.....it gave only arnd 850 points(quadrant benchmark) but my cm7 rom gives me arnd 1400 points
> ...



Present CM7 uses a patched froyo kernel ... so once the official GB launches, we would have a better kernel which would improve the battery life further and also fix the nagging issues that still plague this build ... 

But you are right, GB for o1 has already arrived


----------



## dreatica (May 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sennheiser HD 408 2K
> Nuforce NE6 IEM
> Soundmagic PL50, PL30
> Sennheiser HD202



Go for HD202. I recently purchased which was recommend by desiibond and I must say, awesome sound quality with iPod 4g and Optimus one.  



k4ce said:


> Present CM7 uses a patched froyo kernel ... so once the official GB launches, we would have a better kernel which would improve the battery life further and also fix the nagging issues that still plague this build ...
> 
> But you are right, GB for o1 has already arrived




Well said  there is no point in waiting to get official GB now. Though some hiccups with current version regarding bluetooth and tethering, but still its worth as compared to froyo.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 18, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Present CM7 uses a patched froyo kernel ... so once the official GB launches, we would have a better kernel which would improve the battery life further and also fix the nagging issues that still plague this build ...
> 
> But you are right, GB for o1 has already arrived



but i thought the cyanogen mod 7 uses the gingerbread kernel only


----------



## amitbhawani (May 18, 2011)

Request- Add me to the list of LG O1 users. Got it a week back. Installed Void. OCed to 756MHz


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2011)

^^
Way tooo much OC.

I reccomend to reduce it a little nit. Or else there is a slight risk of frying the proccy


----------



## k4ce (May 18, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> but i thought the cyanogen mod 7 uses the gingerbread kernel only



kernel is device specific ... and not a part of cm ...


----------



## AndroidFan (May 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Way tooo much OC.
> 
> I reccomend to reduce it a little nit. Or else there is a slight risk of frying the proccy



I am back to 600 MHz. The phone is smooth as butter. No need to OC, except when playing Angry Birds... So, I OC it to 729 MHz temporarily if I play that game, and then back to 600 MHz.

No other game requires OC. I play NFS Shift, Paper Plane 2, Hungry Shark 2, Winds of Steel... never required OC for any of the games...

Cheers!


----------



## dsneih (May 18, 2011)

proud owner of LG O1 .. pls update me in list ...


----------



## NainO (May 18, 2011)

m using CM7 and my phone heat ups too much esp. while charging. Any solution???


----------



## noja (May 18, 2011)

NainO said:


> m using CM7 and my phone heat ups too much esp. while charging. Any solution???



That is normal. Every rechargeable battery heats up while charging.
Optimus one's battery heats up to 45degrees Celsius while charging and 55deg c while discharging. 
read the manual again


----------



## NainO (May 18, 2011)

^^^ but it was fine with stock ROM!?!


----------



## k4ce (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys ... quick question ?... Do u think it is worth upgrading to HTC Incredible S or HTC G2 ( i love the qwerty keyboard) from LG o1 ?...

and how much do you think a 6 month old o1 might fetch ?... Based on the two, I might decide what to do ...



NainO said:


> m using CM7 and my phone heat ups too much esp. while charging. Any solution???



Battery heats up slightly more during charging because of the 100pc CPU bug (during charging)... I have never observed heating up otherwise ..... And the heating is well within the safe limits ... so nothing to worry ..


----------



## dsneih (May 18, 2011)

as you already hold android device i will suggest this is not right time to go for high end android mobile .. wat for SG II ... if the same priced anything between 32-35 other mobile need to reduce there price to survive in market ...


----------



## k4ce (May 18, 2011)

dsneih said:


> as you already hold android device i will suggest this is not right time to go for high end android mobile .. wat for SG II ... if the same priced anything between 32-35 other mobile need to reduce there price to survive in market ...



Yeah ... sounds like good advice ... lets also see how much the phone will go for before I decide ... If I get a good offer, I will jump ship ... else I stay on


----------



## dsneih (May 18, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Yeah ... sounds like good advice ... lets also see how much the phone will go for before I decide ... If I get a good offer, I will jump ship ... else I stay on



ppl are already getting new one for 8.7 to 8.5 from letsbuy .. so you can judge on that basis ...

SG II is example ... dual core phone is future so better to wait for some good device on that .. even in qwerty also ...


----------



## dreatica (May 18, 2011)

dsneih said:


> ppl are already getting new one for 8.7 to 8.5 from letsbuy .. so you can judge on that basis ...
> 
> SG II is example ... dual core phone is future so better to wait for some good device on that .. even in qwerty also ...



U will still get better price if you sell locally. My fri sold it for 8k which was 2-3months old. Dont compare it with online price. 

second point is valid, wait for dual cores to settle down with price.


----------



## napster007 (May 18, 2011)

I'm ising the optimus one for three days now and even though i'm able to.use the browser for tje net connection,all the apps fail.to acquire the inteernt? solution?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 18, 2011)

PLEASE update me in the list of owners!!!! i am a proud owner of this phone and i love it!!!


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 18, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> PLEASE update me in the list of owners!!!! i am a proud owner of this phone and i love it!!!



congrats!! Now plz
1.Post some pics
2.review battery backup
3.post gaming experience.


----------



## ironfreak (May 18, 2011)

Please update me too.


----------



## guru_urug (May 19, 2011)

Still confused abt which gb rom to use....
which one do u guys use?

has anyone tried andy's lastest one?
also mik's 6.3(stable) or 6.5?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Way tooo much OC.
> 
> I reccomend to reduce it a little nit. Or else there is a slight risk of frying the proccy



i too set the SOC @ 768Mhz today for around an hour. no stability problem.



AndroidFan said:


> So, I OC it to 729 MHz temporarily if I play that game, and then back to 600 MHz.



setcpu = ondemand?


----------



## k4ce (May 19, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Still confused abt which gb rom to use....
> which one do u guys use?
> 
> has anyone tried andy's lastest one?
> also mik's 6.3(stable) or 6.5?



I am puzzled why 6.5 is nt marked stable ... go for 6.5 ... u wont regret it ....  ... its battery backup is better than 6.3



Sam said:


> i too set the SOC @ 768Mhz today for around an hour. no stability problem.
> 
> 
> 
> setcpu = ondemand?



See, as long as you don't get a kernel panic, you dont have to worry about how much you OC it to ... But, I never have OCed my phone and dont see the need to ... everything is smooth as it is ....

It puzzles me why OCers use conservative governers .... You are OCing because you want performance ... then use 'Performance' governer .... 

I use 600/325 smartass ... phone remains cool and performance across is smooth ... maybe a small lag while level loads up in Rio (After 15~20 levels), but gameplay is smooth


----------



## AndroidFan (May 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> i too set the SOC @ 768Mhz today for around an hour. no stability problem.
> 
> setcpu = ondemand?



I change the frequency using SetCPU manually and use ondemand settings. Then change back. I don't have many processor intensive games...


----------



## guru_urug (May 19, 2011)

Im no expert...but I feel ondemand produces jerkiness since the processor scales so much.specially when u tap(scales to max) and remove finger(scales to min)...doing this repeatedly cud be bad.Use performance governor and see the difference...if u are worried abt harming the processor, I reckon using ondemand is worse!( read franscisco's thread) 729 with performance governor is not gonna harm ur phone. Temp below 40 cel is ok. If not performance atleast use smartass but keep small diff between max and min freq

Thanks @k4ce downloading mik's 6.5 now


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

how to know when the kernel panics?


----------



## bugsome (May 19, 2011)

I am confused guys..I badly need an android mobile..Should i go for Optimus one or should i wait for Wildwire S....? My budget is evident from the options i am considering...Please help guyz...


----------



## guru_urug (May 19, 2011)

@sam kernal panics include phone freezes, abrupt reboots, and usually accompanied by the flashing backlights of the 4 keys below d screen.

@bugsome wildfire S will be overpriced(arnd 15k). Except for the cam, HTCsense UI everything else is same as optimus one.
Just today I went to get O1 for a friend of mine. We got it for 10k. So u decide if wildfire S is worth 5k more...IMO go for O1. else even try galaxy ace @14k

Whoa!!! I just flashed miks gb rom v6.5...getting 60.5 fps on neocore!!
settings:
729MHZ performance,with sound off
with sound on it 56.5fps!!!!

thnks k4ce for suggesting this one!! loving the fluidity and performance already!


----------



## k4ce (May 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> how to know when the kernel panics?



Kernel Panic would produce the flashing 4 lights as rightly mentioned above ... this is also associated with a screen turning blank with text (similar to the one u see in recovery) with the text KERNEL PANIC and some related info


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @sam kernal panics include phone freezes, abrupt reboots, and usually accompanied by the flashing backlights of the 4 keys below d screen.



can't remember about flashing of 4 lights but mobile did freeze when i tied to overclock a bit too much. 



guru_urug said:


> Except for the cam, HTCsense UI everything else is same as optimus one.



GSMArena stated WS got a bad camera.



guru_urug said:


> Whoa!!! I just flashed miks gb rom v6.5...getting 60.5 fps on neocore!!
> settings:
> 729MHZ performance,with sound off
> with sound on it 56.5fps!!!!



in 30min i2 should have same kind of score 



k4ce said:


> this is also associated with a screen turning blank with text (similar to the one u see in recovery) with the text KERNEL PANIC and some related info



just mobile freezed for me. no msg displayed.

BTW, which recovery to use for flashing CM7? amonra or clockwork mod?


----------



## k4ce (May 19, 2011)

^ amonra .... Great to see the CM7 gang expanding  ....


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

^^ thanks to you for testing CM7 (& suggesting). more should join CM7.


----------



## guru_urug (May 19, 2011)

I had tried andys gb rom long back...must say gb for o1 has come a long way... 
Really good work by mik and andy

@Sam even my phone froze twice when I overclcked over 806..I got flashing lights once...the second time it didn't. Maybe becoz I immediately removed the battery. If you probably wait long enuf u will get the android bsod  with the blinking

@k4ce I followed ur procedure of flashing to the word...except the tweaks flashing...wud it cause problems? I want performance...I don't use GPRS/3G only wifi...batt life shudnt be a prob I guess..I don't want tweaks to mess up the rom.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

ok as i have finished flashing, & used for 5min. i didn't liked 1 thing: even if WiFi is on, it is not shown in status bar. & also no shortcut to enable data package. missing both.

& now 1 last thing. should i flash franco's tweaks?


----------



## k4ce (May 19, 2011)

@sam and @guru_urug .... I have always used CM7 with tweaks ... never without ... so I can assure you it wouldn't mess anything up ... just don't play with build.prop or locale ... also don't flash data2sd ... But Franco's tweaks, a big yes ...

Also, get the battery calib app from market and recalibrate your battery stats .... 

@sam ... that hasn't happened to me ... regarding wifi indicator ... infact it is better now ... switching between white and green (depending on inactivity/activity) ... did u change theme ?... reboot and check

on a side note, this seems to be the third largest thread on Mobile Monsters after iPhone/iPod and Nokia 5800XM ... Awesum


----------



## guru_urug (May 19, 2011)

@sam I agree with k4ce no probs with the wifi status indicator....like the new white and green indicator as he mentioned,its a nice touch  For data connection shortcut try the power control widget, its highly customisable.


@k4ce I flashed darktremor app2sd as u mentioned, I hope its ok?
Flashing franco's tweaks now


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

k4ce said:


> @sam ... that hasn't happened to me ... regarding wifi indicator ... infact it is better now ... switching between white and green (depending on inactivity/activity) ... did u change theme ?... reboot and check



actually i turned on WiFi but it didn't connected. so no indication. should have checked.



guru_urug said:


> For data connection shortcut try the power control widget, its highly customisable.



after doing a bit of customization found that shortcut. & the power control got hell lot of options. nice.

BTW how to check what class memory card i have? there was a memory card benchmark but forgotten the name. any help?

will flash franco's tweaks soon. but mobile is heating up badly (same when i tried nessy rom). is H/W acceleration on?

@k4ce & guru_urug, can you please confirm the size of franco's tweak zip? is it 31kb? don't want to mess my mobile installing a damaged patch.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 20, 2011)

What does Franco's tweaks do? I have flashed them on my Void Echo... but don't know what it actually does?


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

tweaks the voltage or the way SOC throttles when not in use, maybe.


----------



## pentiumlover (May 20, 2011)

I just read the review of HTc WIldfire S , which is based on MSM7227 same as LG OP1 
but that has Flash Lite Support . Does LG OP1 also has Flash Lite support ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

CM7 rules!!!!!!!
mik's 6.5 os is amazing!!!
d battery life is much better....i actually saw my battery life at 68% nd n hour later it increased to 70%!!!!!!!! totally wierd but awesome!!!!
is it worth wiping battery stats to get more juice out of d battery????



a2mn2002 said:


> congrats!! Now plz
> 1.Post some pics
> 2.review battery backup
> 3.post gaming experience.



sure!!! no prob!!!
but....wat kinda pics??


----------



## guru_urug (May 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> will flash franco's tweaks soon. but mobile is heating up badly (same when i tried nessy rom). is H/W acceleration on?
> 
> @k4ce & guru_urug, can you please confirm the size of franco's tweak zip? is it 31kb? don't want to mess my mobile installing a damaged patch.



@Sam The tweaks are 176kb(size on disk)
@Android Fan I believe the tweaks are just scripts which edit some values in the system files, which increase batterylife or improve performance. Eg is the wifi scan interval value which he edited which saves power.

@sam Ive had my phone on 729MHz and performance governor....phone is not overheating. Idles at 31 or 32 deg cel and after playing angry birds rio for an hr it was 37. While charging it does overheat though, even the screen heats...which even mik has acknowledged as a bug. He shud fix it soon


----------



## Gollum (May 20, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> CM7 rules!!!!!!!
> mik's 6.5 os is amazing!!!
> d battery life is much better....i actually saw my battery life at 68% nd n hour later it increased to 70%!!!!!!!! totally wierd but awesome!!!!
> is it worth wiping battery stats to get more juice out of d battery????
> ...



he wants to see pics of nekkid gurlz holding the phone.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

Gollum said:


> he wants to see pics of nekkid gurlz holding the phone.



lol!! ill try to make that happen


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

my o1's been running on battery for abt 30 hrs nd i still hv arnd 30% of battery remaining!!!!!


----------



## k4ce (May 20, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> CM7 rules!!!!!!!
> mik's 6.5 os is amazing!!!
> d battery life is much better....i actually saw my battery life at 68% nd n hour later it increased to 70%!!!!!!!! totally wierd but awesome!!!!
> is it worth wiping battery stats to get more juice out of d battery????



Wiping battery stats does not give u extra juice
it ensures that your battery is being used and reported correctly ... yes, if you are coming from Froyo, it is a must

My battery percentage has never increased but if I go to sleep turning off all data connections, then even 10 hours later, I would have dropped at most 1~2 percent


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Wiping battery stats does not give u extra juice
> it ensures that your battery is being used and reported correctly ... yes, if you are coming from Froyo, it is a must
> 
> My battery percentage has never increased but if I go to sleep turning off all data connections, then even 10 hours later, I would have dropped at most 1~2 percent



thnx a lot!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> my o1's been running on battery for abt 30 hrs nd i still hv arnd 30% of battery remaining!!!!!



Thats very impresive battery life 

but when you will start using wifi more, then will drop bad.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

pentiumlover said:


> I just read the review of HTc WIldfire S , which is based on MSM7227 same as LG OP1
> but that has Flash Lite Support . Does LG OP1 also has Flash Lite support ?



yes but AFAIK Flash Lite isn't used in browser but to run downloaded flash file.



guru_urug said:


> @Sam The tweaks are 176kb(size on disk)



the download zip was corrupted. downloaded again & its 173Kb. also should i flash *libsqlite*? or just the P500_tweak zip? both are ready to be flashed. 



guru_urug said:


> @sam Ive had my phone on 729MHz and performance governor....phone is not overheating. Idles at 31 or 32 deg cel and after playing angry birds rio for an hr it was 37. While charging it does overheat though, even the screen heats...which even mik has acknowledged as a bug. He shud fix it soon



today the mobile isn't overheating much but yesterday night it did overheat a lot. & battery backup is not good. hopefully it should increase with use.


----------



## k4ce (May 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> the download zip was corrupted. downloaded again & its 173Kb. also should i flash *libsqlite*? or just the P500_tweak zip? both are ready to be flashed.



Only P500_tweaks.zip


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

thanks. flashing 

Update: Flashed.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 20, 2011)

i have a 4gb sd card that came with nokia n79. Can it be used in lg O1.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

cud anyone explain why activation of bluetooth is required to use FM in mik_os's rom?? thnx

also, i wanna flash francos tweaks as well as iv herd it improves performance a lot....anyway i jus wanted to no if i shud jus flash it directly from the recovery or use SD Tweakz for francos tweaks....thnx


----------



## k4ce (May 20, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> i have a 4gb sd card that came with nokia n79. Can it be used in lg O1.



Yes ... u can definitely use it 



pratheekb96 said:


> cud anyone explain why activation of bluetooth is required to use FM in mik_os's rom?? thnx
> 
> also, i wanna flash francos tweaks as well as iv herd it improves performance a lot....anyway i jus wanted to no if i shud jus flash it directly from the recovery or use SD Tweakz for francos tweaks....thnx



that is a known issue .... FM will activate BT ... u can alternately use spirit FM ... but DSP effects wont work with that ...

Yes, just flash franco's tweaks thru recovery ... dont bother with SD Tweakz


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

@k4ce thnx a lot!!!

why doesnt sumone make a list of all d o1 users who hv shifted to CM7....jus like d list of o1 users 

P.S: im using CM7


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

CM7 ROM is slowly gearing to get out of beta. maybe mik is waiting for official gingerbread on which his final stable rom will be based on. 

& i fully agree with k4ce's earlier post. Beta 6.5 is fully stable. don't know why it is flagged as testing purpose only. maybe cause the notification bar shortcuts vanish every now & then.


----------



## k4ce (May 20, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> @k4ce thnx a lot!!!
> 
> why doesnt sumone make a list of all d o1 users who hv shifted to CM7....jus like d list of o1 users
> 
> P.S: im using CM7



Anytime buddy .. Maybe we can add it to our signature ... I'll be doing that now ..



Sam said:


> CM7 ROM is slowly gearing to get out of beta. maybe mik is waiting for official gingerbread on which his final stable rom will be based on.
> 
> & i fully agree with k4ce's earlier post. Beta 6.5 is fully stable. don't know why it is flagged as testing purpose only. maybe cause the notification bar shortcuts vanish every now & then.



Missing notification bar ... really ?... Haven't encountered that (yet) and hope I never have to ...


----------



## Don (May 20, 2011)

Flashing Andy's latest GB now..


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Missing notification bar ... really ?... Haven't encountered that (yet) and hope I never have to ...



no. only the 4 the shortcuts. 

*i55.tinypic.com/2ynik50.png


----------



## dreatica (May 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. only the 4 the shortcuts.
> 
> *i55.tinypic.com/2ynik50.png



Reboot.



k4ce said:


> Yes ... u can definitely use it
> 
> that is a known issue .... FM will activate BT ... u can alternately use spirit FM ... but DSP effects wont work with that ...
> 
> Yes, just flash franco's tweaks thru recovery ... dont bother with SD Tweakz



Bluetooth and FM is broadcom same chip so until official GB comes, it will be a bug 

BTW: anyone tried franco kernel with Miks CM7 ? Heard it also improves the battery ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 21, 2011)

dreatica said:


> BTW: anyone tried franco kernel with Miks CM7 ? Heard it also improves the battery ?



yeah im using francos tweaks with mik_os's cm7(beta6.5)...i dont see any performance improvements but battery lasts arnd an hour longer so i get abt 30-35 hrs on an avg


----------



## k4ce (May 21, 2011)

dreatica said:


> BTW: anyone tried franco kernel with Miks CM7 ? Heard it also improves the battery ?



Ppl are saying it is better w.r.t battery but I don't recommend using a froyo unpatched kernel on GB .. I am using mik's CM& optimised kernel and it is doing just fine



Sam said:


> no. only the 4 the shortcuts.



Oh ok ... Never happened to me ... Yeah that can be annoying ... But power control widget should ease your pain ... 

Are you sure you wiped everything when you came from froyo ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Reboot.



thats what i have done.



pratheekb96 said:


> yeah im using francos tweaks with mik_os's cm7(beta6.5)...i dont see any performance improvements but battery lasts arnd an hour longer so i get abt 30-35 hrs on an avg



and i am getting 24hrs if used scarcely. heavy use, 18hrs or less 



k4ce said:


> Oh ok ... Never happened to me ... Yeah that can be annoying ... But power control widget should ease your pain ...



yes. relying on power control widget. 



k4ce said:


> Are you sure you wiped everything when you came from froyo ...



yes, wiped everything before flashing.


----------



## k4ce (May 21, 2011)

Don said:


> Flashing Andy's latest GB now..



I noticed in your signature that U use(d) your own CM7 rom :O ... sounds great ... why not post it on XDA ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> and i am getting 24hrs if used scarcely. heavy use, 18hrs or less



hw come??? whats ur cpu settings???


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> hw come??? whats ur cpu settings???



haven't tweaked cpu. same as beta 6.5 ships with. maybe 729Mhz.

& now even under standby, battery drops by 1% even 10-15min. i think i'll reflash the ROM or may go for 6.3 instead.


----------



## Gollum (May 22, 2011)

see, thats why I say stay with official rom. all I read in this thread is people complaining about features not working with the custom rom that used to work with official.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2011)

Same for me..!! I like stable things.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

wiped battery stats & now getting a bit more stable battery life. should work for a day or more before going blank.

@Gollum & krishna, void #echo is really stable but i wanted to test gingerbread so flashed it. can live with a few bugs if performance is good.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 22, 2011)

juz a confusion... Using custom ROMs will void warranty, isnt it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2011)

^^Yes. But if you need warranty any day, you can push back stock rom


----------



## Gollum (May 22, 2011)

nope, get water damage on custom rom or bad display or dead usb and warranty is toast


----------



## cwi2012 (May 23, 2011)

Hi- Can someone share me the link to download Swype keyboard .apk for LG O1

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

swype android

register. & swype installer will be sent to your email address. download & run it to download the required version of swype.


----------



## k4ce (May 23, 2011)

Gollum said:


> nope, get water damage on custom rom or bad display or dead usb and warranty is toast



interesting point ... but its very rare to be on custom rom and be caught out

1. Water damage - no warranty .... even on stock
2. bad display - possible ... but all u need to do is boot ur fone, connect to KDZ and do a flash ... irrespective of what happens, that wipes out all custom
3. dead usb - possible ... but normally if anything happens to ur USB, ur mainboard has to be changed ... as seen in disassembly vids ... but yes, dead usb could get you into some trouble ..

can you think of anything else ?... interesting topic this


----------



## Hustlerr (May 23, 2011)

Bought LG Optimus One on 21st May for Rs. 9800/- !
Add me in the list 

2moro gonna read all post in this thread and any1 gonna guide which apps to use ?

One Question :-

Most of the programs like Memo, Messaging, Gmail, Video,Music player, etc... automatically start running in background and consuming RAM !!
How to stop that from running automatically ?


----------



## k4ce (May 23, 2011)

^ let them run in background ... no issues ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

k4ce said:


> 2. bad display - possible ... but all u need to do is boot ur fone, connect to KDZ and do a flash ... irrespective of what happens, that wipes out all custom



this will remove custom rom, not custom recovery. though ADB it is possible to restore original recovery. but then again screen needs to work for it.



k4ce said:


> 3. dead usb - possible ... but normally if anything happens to ur USB, ur mainboard has to be changed ... as seen in disassembly vids ... but yes, dead usb could get you into some trouble ..



blueetooth/GPRS. just flash a nandroid backup of original rom. then use terminal to revert back to original recovery. problem solved, LG fooled (again) 



Hustlerr said:


> Bought LG Optimus One on 21st May for Rs. 9800/- !
> Add me in the list



congrats 



Hustlerr said:


> One Question :-
> 
> Most of the programs like Memo, Messaging, Gmail, Video,Music player, etc... automatically start running in background and consuming RAM !!
> How to stop that from running automatically ?



apps in memory doesn't eat much batter power. & they'll simply start again. also 512Mb ram isn't easy to use up.


----------



## k4ce (May 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> this will remove custom rom, not custom recovery. though ADB it is possible to restore original recovery. but then again screen needs to work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> blueetooth/GPRS. just flash a nandroid backup of original rom. then use terminal to revert back to original recovery. problem solved, LG fooled (again)



Wow Sam ... you are really good at this  ... and coming to KDZ, it will knock off your recvery as well ... That is the reason why KDZ is considered so dangerous for bricking fones ... it will replace custom recovery with standard ... only option is to root and install recovery again ...


----------



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. only the 4 the shortcuts.
> 
> *i55.tinypic.com/2ynik50.png



Have you tried playing with the notification settings in CM7 ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 23, 2011)

Hustlerr said:


> Bought LG Optimus One on 21st May for Rs. 9800/- !
> Add me in the list
> 
> 2moro gonna read all post in this thread and any1 gonna guide which apps to use ?
> ...



Congrats!!! 
if ur really desperate to stop the apps(like the stock apps from lg) u cud try and use titanium backup to try and freeze the apps.....or u cud jus flash CM7 on it!


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Wow Sam ... you are really good at this







k4ce said:


> and coming to KDZ, it will knock off your recvery as well ... That is the reason why KDZ is considered so dangerous for bricking fones ... it will replace custom recovery with standard ... only option is to root and install recovery again ...



but do stock rom ship with their own recovery? or KDZ simply removes the custom recovery (stock doesn't have any custom recovery AFAIK)?

alternately this can be done after restoring nand backup (found in XDA)



> 1) Save the original recovery as original-recovery.
> 2) Copy it to the "Root" of your sdcard
> 3) Open adb or terminal emulator and type the following
> 
> ...



safer i guess.



dreatica said:


> Have you tried playing with the notification settings in CM7 ?



"hide on change"? it is turned off. this is the only setting where something about notification buttons are given.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 23, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> yeah im using francos tweaks with mik_os's cm7(beta6.5)...i dont see any performance improvements but battery lasts arnd an hour longer so i get abt 30-35 hrs on an avg



im really sorry guys but i was wrong....after flashing francos tweaks,battery performance has gone up a lot....with light usage of wifi and gaming(nfs shift) and some heavy texting im getting arnd 40 hrs of battery life as opposed to 30-25 hrs of battery life i was getting before!!!

*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/ScreenShot?w=059b7fc9&dl=1


----------



## k4ce (May 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> but do stock rom ship with their own recovery? or KDZ simply removes the custom recovery (stock doesn't have any custom recovery AFAIK)?



They do .. its bare minimum with a few options ... every android device has a recovery menu ... even when u r installing amonra, u would first backup ur original recovery image


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 23, 2011)

guys should i go for it or wait for
1. Spice mi 410
2. Htc salsa


----------



## Hustlerr (May 23, 2011)

@k4ce, Sam - Thnx


----------



## k4ce (May 23, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys should i go for it or wait for
> 1. Spice mi 410
> 2. Htc salsa



1. Spice mi 410 - Nice screen but running 2.1 ???... Dont buy
2. HTC Salsa - Decent all round but considering it is HTC, it will be expensive ... I am guessing it will be priced above Wildfire S ...

If you want a screen like SPice Mi 410, instead buy the dell xcd35

if you want something like the HTC Salsa, but the o1 or Galaxy Ace


----------



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> "hide on change"? it is turned off. this is the only setting where something about notification buttons are given.



Yeah, I never faced such bugs with CM7. Thats why curious to know


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 23, 2011)

has anyone tried clockwork mod recovery??? is it worth changing over amonra??? thnx


----------



## leo (May 23, 2011)

1- Root your  phone. You can use z4root
2- Now download CyanogenMod 7 Android 2.3 Gingerbread Custom ROM file and save it on your computer.
3- Then connect your phone to the computer and mount SD card as flash drive.
4- Copy the CM 7 package to SD card root.
5- Launch Market on your phone and download ROM Manager.
6- When the download is complete, launch ROM Manager and tap on [Flash ClockworkMod Recovery].
7- Once the recovery is installed on your phone, tap on Install ROM from SD card in ROM Manager.
8- In the “Install ROM From SD Card” menu, scroll down to the ROM zip file and tap on it.
9- Checkmark Wipe Data And Cache and it is recommended to check also Backup Existing ROM box.
10- Now press OK.
11- Now your phone will automatically boot in ClockworkMod recovery and start ROM flashing procedure.
12- Sit tight while the process is underway. Do not tinker with ROM flash procedure 
13- Once the ROM installation is complete, your phone will automatically reboot in CyanogenMod 7 Android 2.3 Gingerbread Custom ROM.

is this the right procedure ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

k4ce said:


> They do .. its bare minimum with a few options ... every android device has a recovery menu ... even when u r installing amonra, u would first backup ur original recovery image



oh ok, doubts cleared.



dreatica said:


> Yeah, I never faced such bugs with CM7. Thats why curious to know



can't take enough. reflashed CM7 (wiped 2 times. before & after).



leo said:


> 1- Root your  phone. You can use z4root use gingerbreak for Android 2.2.1/2.2.2
> 2- Now download CyanogenMod 7 Android 2.3 Gingerbread Custom ROM file and save it on your computer.
> 3- Then connect your phone to the computer and mount SD card as flash drive.
> 4- Copy the CM 7 package to SD card root.
> ...



yup. it should work. but have not used clockwork mod. still on amon ra.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 24, 2011)

mik_os released beta 6.5.1,downloading it now....


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

performance is low & have WiFi disconnection issue (fixed with a patch).


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> performance is low & have WiFi disconnection issue (fixed with a patch).



On what?? beta 6.5???



pratheekb96 said:


> mik_os released beta 6.5.1,downloading it now....



update: i flashed it!

for some reason the time has changed after flashing beta 6.5.1,but performance is the same as before,benchmarked on quadrant and this is what i got-

*dl.dropbox.com/u/29830569/screenshot_2.png


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> On what?? beta 6.5???



6.5.1



pratheekb96 said:


> for some reason the time has changed after flashing beta 6.5.1,but performance is the same as before,benchmarked on quadrant and this is what i got-
> 
> *dl.dropbox.com/u/29830569/screenshot_2.png



some XDA members were saying that 6.5.1 got a few problem & performance degraded actually.


----------



## dreatica (May 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> 6.5.1
> 
> 
> 
> some XDA members were saying that 6.5.1 got a few problem & performance degraded actually.



I haven't seen any performance changes, wifi also working fine..they might running huge ext partition or havent OC it correctly.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 24, 2011)

@sam ur right wifi has disconnection problems is there a patch available or shud i just go back to 6.5?? also do i need to flash francos tweaks again after flashing 6.5.1?? thnx


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> @sam ur right wifi has disconnection problems is there a patch available or shud i just go back to 6.5?? also do i need to flash francos tweaks again after flashing 6.5.1?? thnx



look wifi patch.



dreatica said:


> I haven't seen any performance changes, wifi also working fine..they might running huge ext partition or havent OC it correctly.



maybe cause of this. you are using an updated/edited 6.5.1 CM7 rom.


----------



## funzuloo (May 24, 2011)

Can i update my phone with Official Gingerbread when released after i have rooted and installed custom roms in my phone?


----------



## k4ce (May 24, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Can i update my phone with Official Gingerbread when released after i have rooted and installed custom roms in my phone?



No ...u will have to flash back to the original firmware using KDZ and then update


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

or simply flash the official gingerbread rom using KDZ (possible?).


----------



## leo (May 25, 2011)

I rooted my fone with gingerbreak, installed super user.
Installed titanium and busybox,,then took backup of crap apps and uninstalled them,
can i uninstall gingerbreak, superuser and busybox, now?

Can i backup lg app advisor and lg app installer and uninstall them

Is it safe to clear cache of titanium ?

Is it possible to transfer all apps from fone to sd, after rooting


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

leo said:
			
		

> Is it possible to transfer all apps from fone to sd, after rooting


 Yes 

Just get a app called-

Apps2Sd


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

leo said:


> I rooted my fone with gingerbreak, installed super user.
> Installed titanium and busybox,,then took backup of crap apps and uninstalled them,
> can i uninstall gingerbreak, superuser and busybox, now?
> 
> ...



u can uninstall gingerbreak but not superuser and i prefer not uninstalling busybox but if u want to u can

instead of backing them up u can find the apk's for all default lg apps in the root of your phone

i dont think u shud clear cache....if your flashing cm7 or any other custom rom then just backup your whole rom along with the apps using the custom recovery

yes u can after installing apps2sd


----------



## jagg89 (May 25, 2011)

Flashed Devoid #ypsilon yesterday as the LOL rom was giving problems... 
devoid is clean n fast i hav installed the apps i need but there's 1 problem the  internal memory available is less as der's no A2sd i think.. i used to hav around 180mb free after intalling all the apps i hav installed now but now its only 124mb free.. any solution?

where can i get the stock browser n bookmark widget? i got everything else i needed except these 2.. really need these..


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

i flashed back to beta 6.5 as i was having major problems with 6.5.1 especially after flashing the wifi patch for 6.5.1 i experienced kernel panics and randome rebbots all the time

everythings back to normal now...........

i dont know if anyone else running cm7 has noticed this problem but whenever i put the fone to sleep it immediately turns back on to the lockscreen....any fix for this or i am i the only guy getting this prob??


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

I flashed 6.5 yesterday night. Its great rom with lot of customization options... 
Performance is gud enuf for me, its snappy everywher.... no lags so far. Great job by mik and andy.
But my phone is running hotter than usual.. earlier (void echo) it used to run at 37-38 but now it runs at 3-39 and i can feel this heat when the phone is in my hand...... 
And i managed only 1044 scores on quadrant standard with 729 mhz and smartass governor but you guys have scores like 1400+.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> I flashed 6.5 yesterday night. Its great rom with lot of customization options...
> Performance is gud enuf for me, its snappy everywher.... no lags so far. Great job by mik and andy.
> But my phone is running hotter than usual.. earlier (void echo) it used to run at 37-38 but now it runs at 3-39 and i can feel this heat when the phone is in my hand......
> And i managed only 1044 scores on quadrant standard with 729 mhz and smartass governor but you guys have scores like 1400+.



trey flashing francos tweaks,this shud improve performance and battery life...oh and dont flash 6.5.1 until mik makes a stable version


----------



## androgeek (May 25, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> i dont know if anyone else running cm7 has noticed this problem but whenever i put the fone to sleep it immediately turns back on to the lockscreen....any fix for this or i am i the only guy getting this prob??



im having this same problem too,after flashing 6.5.1 it just got worse can anyone help me out??


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

@sam
 shud i flash francos tweaks again after flashing back to beta6.5???


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

Thanks pratheekb96, this is your talking about 
 [TWEAKS][UPDATED 1/05/2011 - Flashable .zips] Performance and battery tweaks - xda-developers


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> Thanks pratheekb96, this is your talking about
> [TWEAKS][UPDATED 1/05/2011 - Flashable .zips] Performance and battery tweaks - xda-developers



yup! dats right!
just flash tweaks.zip and dont download libsqlite 
after downloading u will find p500_tweaks.zip ....flash that file

need anything else??


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

Yea done.... thanks for the help.... which is the best governor to usr for max battery life.... 
Btw ran quadrant again after flashing p500 tweaks, withe performance gov and 730 mhz, got score of 1087....


----------



## AndroidFan (May 25, 2011)

I am still on Void Echo. I am actually quite satisfied with it... I might get CyanogenMod when the port is complete...


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> Yea done.... thanks for the help.... which is the best governor to usr for max battery life....
> Btw ran quadrant again after flashing p500 tweaks, withe performance gov and 730 mhz, got score of 1087....



at most frequencies above 245mhz,the cpu use same voltage so u shud just concentrate on performance.......smartass governer is the best at arnd 729mhz
dat scores pretty decent but u can get better...i get arnd 1300 points at 730mhz.......also,wats ur avg battery life?

just benchmarked at 729mhz smartass and got almost 1300points
*dl.dropbox.com/u/29830569/ScreenShot


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

Still cant comment on battery life but my phone is being used for browsing  and downloading and some gaming,  text facebook....  and battery is down to 35 percent in in 3:30 hrs. Screen is on all the time. 

With void i had avg life of 20 to 21 hrs under normal to sumwhat high usage.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> Still cant comment on battery life but my phone is being used for browsing  and downloading and some gaming,  text facebook....  and battery is down to 35 percent in in 3:30 hrs. Screen is on all the time.
> 
> With void i had avg life of 20 to 21 hrs under normal to sumwhat high usage.



i get arnd 37-42 hrs max with light gaming(nfs shift) heavy txting and light wifi usage
wats ur score on quadrant at 790mhz??


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

Lol   i cant overclock beyond 730, i would get kernel panic.
nice battery life there. U dont use gprs data? I have gprs data enbled all the time.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> Flashed Devoid #ypsilon yesterday as the LOL rom was giving problems...
> devoid is clean n fast i hav installed the apps i need but there's 1 problem the  internal memory available is less as der's no A2sd i think.. i used to hav around 180mb free after intalling all the apps i hav installed now but now its only 124mb free.. any solution?
> 
> where can i get the stock browser n bookmark widget? i got everything else i needed except these 2.. really need these..



why not try franco's rom? or you pack use the GAAPS provided in his thread. but i am not sure it'll work fine with devoid.



MasterMinds said:


> But my phone is running hotter than usual.. earlier (void echo) it used to run at 37-38 but now it runs at 3-39 and i can feel this heat when the phone is in my hand......



use it for a few days. it won't overheat like that. i2 faced same issue. also if mobile is eating through your mobile a bit too fast, after wipe cache & ext before and after flashing. it improved my battery life significantly. even without franco's tweaks getting a day of heavy use. and extremely low battery drain during standby.

will flash franco's tweaks later. want to test by how much battery life improves after flashing franco's tweaks.



androgeek said:


> im having this same problem too,after flashing 6.5.1 it just got worse can anyone help me out??



just flash back 6.5. 



pratheekb96 said:


> @sam
> shud i flash francos tweaks again after flashing back to beta6.5???



i guess, you need to.


----------



## jagg89 (May 25, 2011)

where can i download the gapps module ?? its not in void's thread.. i downloaded sapps it has bookmarkwidget.apk but there is no browser.apk in it...


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

> Essential applications - flash via recovery
> 
> Multiupload | Dropbox
> 
> ...



take backup of your current rom & flash this zip (pick any) 

my bad. should have told i was talking about franco's void rom thread.


----------



## MasterMinds (May 25, 2011)

@sam thanks will try it also.....
Iit means i have to start again. Right??
And i think app2sd is also not working for me..... . My internal memory is also getting filled as i install apps.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> @sam thanks will try it also.....
> Iit means i have to start again. Right??



yes, you may or just use it for a couple of days & check if battery life improves & it stops heating. else, reflash (i have faced same problem on 1st try. hence reflashed). andy has given a note in this thread to wipe before & after flashing gingerbread. not sure, but this maybe valid for mik's rom too.



MasterMinds said:


> And i think app2sd is also not working for me..... . My internal memory is also getting filled as i install apps.



may try flashing darktremor's app2sd. but personally i just use the app section in setting to transfer the apps to memory card. CM7 also has dedicated setting for it (Settings>Apps>manager apps>SD card). try it but it misses to list a few apps in internal memory.

currently 15apps/games installed, 177Mb internal memory free.


----------



## jagg89 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Sam! downloaded it.. will make a signed zip of apps i need n flash it...
 how can i free up the internal mem. ? can i install the darktremor's app2sd on Devoid??
this one?
[MOD]Interactive Data2sd + [04-25-11 update] - xda-developers

i guess i'll stick with this rom now until a stable gingerbread rom comes..


----------



## leo (May 25, 2011)

so , my status is , my fone is rooted , with the same company rom - no changes there ,, just rooted .. ok 

and so , just confirm , i shudnt clear cache of titanium (cos its got all the backup apps)

and i can uninstall gingerbreak ,, (not superuser and busybox)

and i can uninstall lg apps advisor , and lg apps installer , 

just pls someone confirm , so tht i can move on further ,

(pls. bear with a naive noob kid )

and btw , apps2sd aint working , on my rooted phone 
do i have to have a custom rom for tht ??


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 25, 2011)

leo said:


> so , my status is , my fone is rooted , with the same company rom - no changes there ,, just rooted .. ok
> 
> and so , just confirm , i shudnt clear cache of titanium (cos its got all the backup apps)
> 
> ...



yes to everything
Since your using the stock rom then apps2sd probably wont work....i suggest u wait for official lg update of gingerbread,chek it out,and then if u want u can switch to cm7

@sam the problem persists even with 6.5.........dont tell me to flash back to 6.3!
anyway its a minor prob but its really irritating after sometime!!



MasterMinds said:


> Lol   i cant overclock beyond 730, i would get kernel panic.
> nice battery life there. U dont use gprs data? I have gprs data enbled all the time.



how come? r u using the stock rom?
i have wifi at home and im always at home so i dont need gprs


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> how can i free up the internal mem. ? can i install the darktremor's app2sd on Devoid??



should work. again, take backup before doing any kind of flashing stuff.



leo said:


> and i can uninstall lg apps advisor , and lg apps installer



take backup using titanium backup & then kick them out. 



pratheekb96 said:


> @sam the problem persists even with 6.5.........dont tell me to flash back to 6.3!
> anyway its a minor prob but its really irritating after sometime!!



let me guess, you wiped everything? cache/ext/etc?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 25, 2011)

My dear hacker friends...

Any way to theme Android Stock Calendar? I tried Jorte and Business Calendar Free but did not like either... Only if Stock calendar had more colours...

Cheers!


----------



## k4ce (May 25, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> Lol   i cant overclock beyond 730, i would get kernel panic.
> nice battery life there. U dont use gprs data? I have gprs data enbled all the time.



For some reason, GB kernels for o1 dont let you go beyond 730mhz ... 

I keep gprs on 24*7 ... when I am in a wifi zone (@home), I switch over to wifi ... and I have not experienced the kinda drain u r ... try recalibrating your battery ....

BTW, I don't OC my phone ... dont see the point 



pratheekb96 said:


> @sam
> shud i flash francos tweaks again after flashing back to beta6.5???



Yes ... and are u flashing 6.5 over 6.5.1 ?


----------



## MasterMinds (May 26, 2011)

Even charging the battery takes more time than usual(froyo).
i thimk i sould reflash..... 
btw, which recovery u guys use, i am on amonra



pratheekb96 said:


> how come? r u using the stock rom?
> i have wifi at home and im always at home so i dont need gprs


I dont know, may b overclocking capabilities are different for different  pieces.
I mean some o1s can be overclocked more than the other.... so even on void i have never been able to oc more than 748 mhz... if i do so, either i get kernel panic instantly or the phone would freeze after sometime.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

k4ce said:


> BTW, I don't OC my phone ... dont see the point



CM7 does well on stock speed. angry birds lag even after OC. so in short, no use.



MasterMinds said:


> Even charging the battery takes more time than usual(froyo).
> i thimk i sould reflash.....
> btw, which recovery u guys use, i am on amonra



typical syndrome of a rom malfunction. wipe---flash---wipe---enjoy.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> should work. again, take backup before doing any kind of flashing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i wiped everything wen moving frm stock to cm7 for first time



k4ce said:


> For some reason, GB kernels for o1 dont let you go beyond 730mhz ...



i can OC upto 806.5mhz but its not stable and the kernel panics so the max stable frequency i can OC upto is arnd 795mhz


----------



## k4ce (May 26, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> i can OC upto 806.5mhz but its not stable and the kernel panics so the max stable frequency i can OC upto is arnd 795mhz



Even while using the camera ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 26, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Even while using the camera ?



the fone crashes abt 5 secs sfter OCing it to 806.5mhz.........oderwise i can do watever i want on 795mhz



k4ce said:


> Yes ... and are u flashing 6.5 over 6.5.1 ?



yup...is der sumthin else i need to do bfore flashing bak to 6.5 cos i alredy did


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> yes i wiped everything wen moving frm stock to cm7 for first time



then i am clueless.



pratheekb96 said:


> i can OC upto 806.5mhz but its not stable and the kernel panics so the max stable frequency i can OC upto is arnd 795mhz



when i was using void, max is ~768Mhz. anything over it & mobile freezes after a few seconds.


----------



## varoon (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys !! Important info in the thread.
Wanted to know which Rom should i flash. 
Just rooted my LGo1 and now wanna flash a good stable (with themes) ROm
Any suggestions


----------



## AndroidFan (May 26, 2011)

varoon said:


> Hey guys !! Important info in the thread.
> Wanted to know which Rom should i flash.
> Just rooted my LGo1 and now wanna flash a good stable (with themes) ROm
> Any suggestions



Francisco Franco posted this updated ROM today... -- [ROM][KERNEL][26 MAY]franco|.v13.7|VR|CFS|SLQB|SMARTASS|TinyRCU|GPU +|.39| - xda-developers

He has done some serious stuff with it... You might want to check it out...

*P.S.* I am on Void Echo. Can I flash Franco's latest kernel? I have already flashed his P500 tweaks file... Is this kernel different?



> *franco.Kernel.v13.7:*
> 
> 
> Kernel 2.6.32.39 from getitnowmarketing sources (old kernel was 2.6.32.9)
> ...



Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

varoon said:


> Hey guys !! Important info in the thread.
> Wanted to know which Rom should i flash.
> Just rooted my LGo1 and now wanna flash a good stable (with themes) ROm
> Any suggestions



Franco's void ROM ---> best battery backup
Mik's CM7 rom (beta 6.5) ---> gingerbread & good battery standby. but little buggy sometimes or you may need to reflash.
Andy's gingerbread (RC2) ---> plain gingerbread. 

all 3 roms are optimized for performance. 



AndroidFan said:


> *P.S.* I am on Void Echo. Can I flash Franco's latest kernel? I have already flashed his P500 tweaks file... Is this kernel different?



you can i think. but as always take backup. as the same kernel is compatible with CM7 so should support 2.2 too.


----------



## amitbhawani (May 27, 2011)

noobdroid said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread to accumulate the Pros / Cons / Review / Previews for LG Optimus One [P500].
> 
> ...



I also brought a new O1


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 27, 2011)

Can someone please update the list of O1 owners !!


----------



## k4ce (May 27, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> Can someone please update the list of O1 owners !!



Here you go ... all o1 owners on this thread, please enter ur details here ...

*spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Amc7b7gXzdhodFVVdnFZWlh5WmE5R0gtazJRUHRJbEE&hl=en_US


----------



## AndroidFan (May 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> *P.S.* I am on Void Echo. Can I flash Franco's latest kernel? I have already flashed his P500 tweaks file... Is this kernel different?
> 
> 
> > *franco.Kernel.v13.7*
> ...





Sam said:


> you can i think. but as always take backup. as the same kernel is compatible with CM7 so should support 2.2 too.



Did it...

1. Copied the kernel (2.4 MB) to the SD Card.
2. Booted to Custom Recovery AmonRa
3. Wiped Cache
4. Wiped Dalvik Cache
5. Wiped Battery Stats
6. Patched kernel
7. Wiped Cache again
8. Wiped Dalvik Cache again
9. Wiped Battery Stats one more time...
10. Reboot

Took a very long time to reboot. I got a little worried. I had Nandroid backup on my PC and thought might need it now... But everything worked out fine...

Don't see any change... but I am sure stuff has improved under the hood. Its been *4 hours* since I have unplugged the phone from charger... Battery is @77% under heavy use (Mostly Browsing on Wifi, using Apps like Engadget, NDTV, Go SMS Pro, Gmail, and a bit of Gaming). That is excellent...

Cheers!


----------



## leo (May 27, 2011)

wht if i have to go to lg service centre to claim warranty , 

unroot my phone , and then recover all those crap apps from titanium 
or
recover all those apps from titanium and then unroot my phone


and one more query , 
how to update my phone to next version without going to service centre 
(my current version is 2.2.2)

letsbuy.com is showing , lg01 in white color , 
does anyone have tht,,


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

leo said:


> wht if i have to go to lg service centre to claim warranty ,
> 
> unroot my phone , and then recover all those crap apps from titanium
> or
> recover all those apps from titanium and then unroot my phone



do you have nandroid backup? if yes, just flash it.

else, restore apps from titanium backup. remove titanium backup. unroot.



leo said:


> and one more query ,
> how to update my phone to next version without going to service centre
> (my current version is 2.2.2)



LG PC suite or KDZ updater (risk involved. high chance of getting mobile bricked).



AndroidFan said:


> Don't see any change... but I am sure stuff has improved under the hood. Its been *4 hours* since I have unplugged the phone from charger... Battery is @77% under heavy use (Mostly Browsing on Wifi, using Apps like Engadget, NDTV, Go SMS Pro, Gmail, and a bit of Gaming). That is excellent...
> 
> Cheers!



thats really good battery backup. by how much battery life improved? also angry birds without sound eats more battery than other games with sound


----------



## dreatica (May 28, 2011)

LG on Italian Facebook posted that the GB update for optimus one has been approved. It will take only few days now for the update to come. I guess we will get an official GB update by next week.


----------



## k4ce (May 28, 2011)

dreatica said:


> LG on Italian Facebook posted that the GB update for optimus one has been approved. It will take only few days now for the update to come. I guess we will get an official GB update by next week.



Awesome news to start the weekend


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2011)

dreatica said:


> LG on Italian Facebook posted that the GB update for optimus one has been approved. It will take only few days now for the update to come. I guess we will get an official GB update by next week.



Lets see, what happens


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

dreatica said:


> LG on Italian Facebook posted that the GB update for optimus one has been approved. It will take only few days now for the update to come. I guess we will get an official GB update by next week.



means more stable rom from Andy (or mik possibly) in a week's time? time to flash again


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> thats really good battery backup. by how much battery life improved? also angry birds without sound eats more battery than other games with sound



Angry birds is certainly heavy... I don't understand how the old iPhone 2G can handle this game a lot better than an OCed Optimus One...

From my observation, battery easily lasts more than 40 hours with medium usage. On my stock LG ROM, I couldn't get it to last more than 24 hours...

I have noticed that a reboot at night before going to bed prevents excessive battery drain as many background apps close. On stock LG ROM, a night standby would drain my battery 10% to 15%... now its down to 5% with Edge and Sync on.

Cheers!

-----------------------------



Sam said:


> means more stable rom from Andy (or mik possibly) in a week's time? time to flash again



I am screwed... The phone suddenly went blank. Wouldn't start. So, I removed the battery and restarted it. Now, its stuck on boot loop.



AndroidFan said:


> Angry birds is certainly heavy... I don't understand how the old iPhone 2G can handle this game a lot better than an OCed Optimus One...
> 
> From my observation, battery easily lasts more than 40 hours with medium usage. On my stock LG ROM, I couldn't get it to last more than 24 hours...
> 
> ...



Edit: Now Franco tells me...



> *DON'T FLASH THIS KERNEL BEFORE DELETING /system/etc/tweaks.sh AND/OR /system/etc/00script OR ANY OTHER TWEAK FILE THAT CAME FROM ME!!!!!!! IF YOU DON'T DO THIS YOUR PHONE WON'T BOOT! Don't tell me I didn't warn you*
> franco.Kernel.v14



This warning was not there yesterday... Now what to do? I am totally screwed...


----------



## jagg89 (May 28, 2011)

i installed the stock apps i needed by making a signed zip file easily..

but A2sd is not working.. flashed Darktremor's A2sd.. it installed easily but apps are still being installed in internal mem. then i removed this a2sd n installed Ungaze_data2sd n same thing it installed but apps are still on internal mem...

how can it be done?? now m having no other problem in devoid just that the internal mem. is getting filled up... any suggestions?


----------



## k4ce (May 28, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I am screwed... The phone suddenly went blank. Wouldn't start. So, I removed the battery and restarted it. Now, its stuck on boot loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remove battery ... put it back in .... boot into recovery and flash any ROM you want .... be sure to wipe everything before flashing a ROM


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Remove battery ... put it back in .... boot into recovery and flash any ROM you want .... be sure to wipe everything before flashing a ROM



OK... I guess that is the only option left...

Restored from Nandroid backup (after mounting SD Card). Restore successful.

But the phone still did not boot...



AndroidFan said:


> OK... I guess that is the only option left...
> 
> Restored from Nandroid backup (after mounting SD Card). Restore successful.
> 
> But the phone still did not boot...



Flashed Void Echo again... temporarily...

Getting stuck on Android logo...

Tonight, I am going to GB Mik_OS 6.5



AndroidFan said:


> OK... I guess that is the only option left...
> 
> Restored from Nandroid backup (after mounting SD Card). Restore successful.
> 
> ...



Ok... Totally deleted everything from the SD card and now reflashing Void... Lets see...


----------



## k4ce (May 28, 2011)

^ I say forgot all that and just go to mik GB beta 6.5 ... flash app2sd, franco's tweaks ... recalibrate battery and forget everything ... use your phone 

multiple kernel flashing will cause trouble ... considering the number of scripts you are running ....


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

k4ce said:


> ^ I say forgot all that and just go to mik GB beta 6.5 ... flash app2sd, franco's tweaks ... recalibrate battery and forget everything ... use your phone
> 
> multiple kernel flashing will cause trouble ... considering the number of scripts you are running ....



I had Void Echo ROM file at hand. So, flashed it temporarily. I am definitely going to mik GB 6.5 tonight.

The phone is working again...

Cheers!

P.S. I am having trouble staying logged in into his forum. Tried in Firefox and Chrome... Anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone tried ROM Manager?? Are you guys Flashing Custom ROM Manually step by step as written in XDA?? Is using ROM Manager recommended??


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, anyone tried ROM Manager?? Are you guys Flashing Custom ROM Manually step by step as written in XDA?? Is using ROM Manager recommended??



I am doing it manually... Using Amonra custom Recovery... Very easy process...

My System folder is a mess... so many freezes and boot loops today... any chance I can start from the beginning? Today was a very bad day for my phone... Hope its not a physical problem...

Tonight, I am going Gingerbread for good...


----------



## k4ce (May 28, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I had Void Echo ROM file at hand. So, flashed it temporarily. I am definitely going to mik GB 6.5 tonight.
> 
> The phone is working again...
> 
> ...



Yeah ... forum issue with me as well ..

more importantly, i got bored today so flashed Andy's GB .... will post updates by tomorrow EOD ... Looking at the code, I am absolutely sure this will give better battery life ... So if you want, u can hang on to echo till then


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Yeah ... forum issue with me as well ..
> 
> more importantly, i got bored today so flashed Andy's GB .... will post updates by tomorrow EOD ... Looking at the code, I am absolutely sure this will give better battery life ... So if you want, u can hang on to echo till then



The phone froze again... and got stuck in boot loop again. Had to flash again. My beautiful phone is a wreck. Void's modules no longer work even after creating folders. So, I think it is time to test the GB waters.

There is no Mik's 6.5 link available... only 6.5.1 is there, which is buggy as you all have found out. I am going for 6.3 now...

Cheers!

*P. S*. Anyone's got a link for Mik's 6.5 version?

-------------------------------------------------------
Successfully installed CyanogenMod 7 Mik 6.3B

1. Wiped everything
2. Formatted SD Card
3. Recreated Ext2 partition
4. Converted to Ext3
5. Wiped System folder using a patch given on Mik's page...
6. Wiped everything again... just to be sure...
7. Installed Mik_Os 6.3B



I am not sure if CyanogenMod requires ext3/ext4 partitions for a2sd. Seems like the feature is built-in into the ROM. Should I remove this ext partition?

Cheers!


----------



## varoon (May 29, 2011)

Man Hope your phone is working good now 
I have a question for everybody here now. I have 3 roms, which one should i flash for stability and good performance which looks good
1.Void: Echo
2.Devoid Fanco v5
3. CM7, 6.3

would appreciate all your suggestions


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

varoon said:


> Man Hope your phone is working good now
> I have a question for everybody here now. I have 3 roms, which one should i flash for stability and good performance which looks good
> 1.Void: Echo
> 2.Devoid Fanco v5
> ...



I am on CM7 6.3 now... Looks good... a lot of options. But visibly slower than my old Void Echo installation. Maybe it is , but ADW launcher which comes with CM7 has slowed it down.

Void Echo is stable... but old... (OCT 2010 ROM V10A) Good battery life... very fast...

CM7 is very new... slightly unstable... Lots of customization options because it is CyanogenMod 

Devoid Franco's latest release is also very fast... You might like it...

Till today morning, I preferred Void... it was really excellent...

Cheers!


----------



## varoon (May 29, 2011)

Would it be possible to Flash themes on Devoid Fanco theme, anybody has screenshots?
Im in favour of Franco one, but would love to hear more of people comments


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

varoon said:


> Would it be possible to Flash themes on Devoid Fanco theme, anybody has screenshots?
> Im in favour of Franco one, but would love to hear more of people comments



I just installed MoDaCo's Gingerbread launcher on CM7 and the phone back to its state of pure awesomeness...

You can install launchers on any Android ROM... even on your LG Stock Rom. You don't have to replace your stock ROM if you are uncomfortable with it. Just install ADW launcher from the Android market and then you can get a load of customization options and many free themes.

Try it before installing custom ROM. Things can go wrong sometimes... like happened with me today. It took many hours to restore the phone...

Cheers!


----------



## varoon (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for info man..
But actually I am using Launcher Pro right now.. nice
But with customization I wanted more like Notification Bar and Boot screen stufff.
Any idea how i can do with stock rom ? Cos with CM i know there are many themes.zip which i can flash !


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

varoon said:


> Thanks for info man..
> But actually I am using Launcher Pro right now.. nice
> But with customization I wanted more like Notification Bar and Boot screen stufff.
> Any idea how i can do with stock rom ? Cos with CM i know there are many themes.zip which i can flash !



No idea...

Andy just posted something very interesting... --- [ROM] Gingerbread-2.3.4-rc2 @2011-05-22-21.00+GMT0 - xda-developers



			
				andy572 said:
			
		

> year: my kernel rocks!!! after 22 hours of standby, there are 72% battery left
> 
> Next release: tomorrow (sunday) in the evening (+GMT0)



I think you should get this one... Go into custom ROMs with a big bang...


----------



## franciscofranco (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just found this on google and I'll just shed some lights of some of the things I read around here.



AndroidFan said:


> No idea...
> 
> Andy just posted something very interesting... --- [ROM] Gingerbread-2.3.4-rc2 @2011-05-22-21.00+GMT0 - xda-developers
> 
> ...



The code that andy used to produce that result already is my v14 kernel.

For the people that flashed v14 and said that got stuck on the boot logo, it's simple, read the red warning on the first page, it's there since v14 was released. If you have the files, delete them and flash, if you don't have the files don't bother because they are not there, and flash. Easy as that. Enjoy.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

franciscofranco said:


> Hi everyone. I just found this on google and I'll just shed some lights of some of the things I read around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Francisco,

Welcome to this forum. Thank you for creating excellent kernel patches and tweaks for everybody... 

What I got on my phone yesterday, seemed like *kernel panic.* All buttons flashing... screen off. Had to remove battery, but the phone wouldn't restart.

I had your 13.7 kernel. But didn't install any Governers because I had no plans to OC. Already had setCPU @Max 600, Min 600. Maybe your kernel patch requires a smartass governer or something similar to regulate the kernel.

But its done now... I have moved to Mik's 6.3 Beta. *Need to calibrate battery as it has drained 20%+ in 7 hours of standby...*

Cheers!


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 29, 2011)

Hey,
I have ozone-wifi coupon(free with O1), but there is no hotspot in my town. Can I use that coupon in my town? Is there any way?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2011)

^^If there is no WiFi hotspot in your town, how'll you use it?? You can use it where WiFi hotspot are available.

Anyway it's of no use. Mine is left in the box itself.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

Mik_OS 6.5.2 is here... -- [DEV][UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.3/testing:6.5.2] CyanogenMod 7.0.2 (Android 2.3.3) - xda-developers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2011)

^^Wow..!! Looks like many bugs have been fixed.


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 29, 2011)

whats the best kernel to flash on mik's cm7 6.5.2?????

hey guys, after flashing 6.5.2 i got this error - 
assert failed: write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "boot")
E:Error in /sdcard/AAA/cyanogen_thungerg-ota-eng.mik-6.5.2.zip (Status 7)

im thinkin maybe i shud jus go bak to 6.5 or 6.3......is der sumthing i need to wipe or do before downgrading????? pleez help

also, i noticed that the kernel version is still stuck at 2.6.32.39
does the error have sumthing to do with this???


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> whats the best kernel to flash on mik's cm7 6.5.2?????
> 
> hey guys, after flashing 6.5.2 i got this error -
> assert failed: write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "boot")
> ...



Mik is reuploading the file. He made some error in "recovery updater"


----------



## Gollum (May 29, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Hey,
> I have ozone-wifi coupon(free with O1), but there is no hotspot in my town. Can I use that coupon in my town? Is there any way?



you can get those hot spots in cafe coffee day


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

Flashed Mik's new beta 6.5.2 over 6.3

All apps and settings intact, kernel and CM sources updated.

Cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2011)

Hey can anyone please confirm, does ROM Manager works with O1 or not?? Or should I go with the manual way. I'm really afraid of flashing.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey can anyone please confirm, does ROM Manager works with O1 or not?? Or should I go with the manual way. I'm really afraid of flashing.



I believe ROM Manager should only be used to flash kernel patches and other small flashing. For full OS install, I recommend custom recovery.

Mik is now including ROM manager by default with his CM7 beta 6.5.2... so, that means ROM Manager does work with O1..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Hmm, thanks. 

And BTW which one do you guys recommend?? Clockworkmod or Amon RA??

BTW what is Thunderg?? Isn't is compatible with newer ones anymore??

BTW one more thing, I'd like to know, people says which kernel to use?? So doesn't these ROMs comes with Kernel?? Or is it like people want to move to most updated kernel?? Doesn't it require any modification on other parts of the ROM??


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

1. As far as I know, Thunderg is AmonRa... I recommend it.
2. ROMs come with their own kernel. But Franco has some highly optimized kernels, which might or might not work with your custom ROM. So, better to install Franco's own ROM along with his kernel patch.

If you plan to flash Mik's GB 6.5.2, then there won't be a need to install Franco's kernel. But you can do it if you want to...

Cheers!


----------



## franciscofranco (May 30, 2011)

My kernel is a lot better than miks, you can flash it with CM7. The only thing that doesnt work is the CPU settings, you have to use setcpu. Apart from that is plain performance trust me


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

@AndroidFan, rom manager will install clockworkmod recovery. so can be used to flash new roms. but in case of amonra, you manually need to input commands using terminal or adb. not easy.

PS: great to see franco here


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

So, which one do you suggest?? Amon RA or Clockwork??


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So, which one do you suggest?? Amon RA or Clockwork??



Both are fine. As Sam said, you can use ROM manager to install ClockworkMod recovery easily. Then use it to install your ROM...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Hmm..!! Ok, thanks


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

Patched Franco's kernel v14 for better battery performance.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

just now flashed franco's v14 kernel. but kernel version is still shown as V13 Beta #2. why?

ok got it:



franciscofranco said:


> [*] Yes I forgot to change the version text in the kernel information


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Ok, I got these Custom Recovery and Custom ROM thing. But what does this flashing kernel means?? Means it changes the Kernel version(updated kernel) on the same ROM that I'm using??


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, I got these Custom Recovery and Custom ROM thing. But what does this flashing kernel means?? Means it changes the Kernel version(updated kernel) on the same ROM that I'm using??



Yes, exactly. Kernel is the heart of the OS. Either you install Void based Froyo 2.2 or Mik's CM7, the OS would remain the same. But patching the kernel would make changes under the hood.

-------------------------------------------------
Before patching Franco's kernel, Quadrant score was 1100+. Now its 1200+

Neocore score is between 52-55fps, as before.

Hopefully, battery would improve. On Void, my phone would drain less than 5% on idle standby overnight. But CM7 drained 20% yesterday in 9 hours idle (Wifi, Edge off) (even after battery calibration).

Set frequencies Max 600, Min 600 using Smartass governer in SetCPU. Lets see how it goes...

Cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Ok, then it's exactly like Linux 

Got it, thanks


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 30, 2011)

can anyone post insrtuctions for flashing bak to stock froyo...incase official gingerbred cums out


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> can anyone post insrtuctions for flashing bak to stock froyo...incase official gingerbred cums out



When official Gingerbread would come out, Mik would port it to CM7 in a month... So why worry?


----------



## k4ce (May 30, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> can anyone post insrtuctions for flashing bak to stock froyo...incase official gingerbred cums out



KDZ bricker flasher .... Download v10B or something ... flash with kdz and update using the software ...


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> *Before patching Franco's kernel, Quadrant score was 1100+. Now its 1200+
> 
> Neocore score is between 52-55fps, as before.*
> ...



Changed frequencies to Max 710 Min 480 using SavagedZen governer in SetCPU.

*Quadrant Advanced score is now 1300+ and Neocore is 58 FPS.
*
Compared to my stock phone...



> *Pre-Modding Stock LG Froyo 2.2.1*
> 
> Quadrant Standard – 463
> Neocore – 31.8 FPS
> ...


Gingerbread seems faster... Will test this setting for some time...

Cheers!


----------



## varoon (May 31, 2011)

Hello People

I want help again 
After doin, what feels like a world tour of Custom roms (Not a good tour though), i have decided to use Void: Echo which seems like the most stable froyo rom.
Looks good , effecient and effective. One question though

I cant enable Mobile data Network, im with MTNL in delhi. Any body has ideas how can i use my 3g with void echo.
I do all the settings like APN and stuff but still cant connect, nor do  i see any H or 3G or E on the notification bar ??


----------



## dreatica (May 31, 2011)

varoon said:


> Hello People
> 
> I want help again
> After doin, what feels like a world tour of Custom roms (Not a good tour though), i have decided to use Void: Echo which seems like the most stable froyo rom.
> ...



Change the network mode to GSM/WCDMA auto. If you have done that..try rebooting your phone. Hope it helps.


----------



## varoon (May 31, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Change the network mode to GSM/WCDMA auto. If you have done that..try rebooting your phone. Hope it helps.



It was already on GSM/WCDMA auto mode, but i still made a reboot but didnt work still. Is that normal ? I flashed Devoid first and it was not working in Devoid too.
but later i flashed Cyganmod, it was working in 2.3
Strange, am i missing something here ?

GOT IT 
Apparently I had to change the apns-conf.xml file in the void Echo rom. Did that and works like Charm. Wuhuuuuuu


----------



## k4ce (May 31, 2011)

I flashed back stock v10B ... have a few exams coming up ... so dont want to lose any time playing with my o1 .... So on stock with no recovery .... will stay like this for a couple of months at least ... Might not be on the forum for a while as well .... So long everyone 

Happy modding !!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

all the best for xams


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 1, 2011)

k4ce said:


> I flashed back stock v10B ... have a few exams coming up ... so dont want to lose any time playing with my o1 .... So on stock with no recovery .... will stay like this for a couple of months at least ... Might not be on the forum for a while as well .... So long everyone
> 
> Happy modding !!!



Awesome... All the best for the exams...

---------------------------------------
Flashed Franco's new kernel 14.1

But had to revert back to kernel 14 because the new kernel broke my Wifi. My Wifi would loop at _*"Obtaining IP Address"*_. Tried clearing cache and Dalvik cache and rebooting multiple times... Nothing worked.

Went back to kernel 14. Wifi is working again...

Cheers!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



pratheekb96 said:


> mik_os released beta 6.5.1,downloading it now....





Sam said:


> performance is low & have WiFi disconnection issue *(fixed with a patch).*



Sam, please provide link to Wifi patch. Reverting to Franco's old kernel didn't work for long. Phone can no longer connect to Wifi...


----------



## orionindia (Jun 1, 2011)

LG Optimus One P500 - Full Mobile Phone Specifications


----------



## dreatica (Jun 1, 2011)

k4ce said:


> I flashed back stock v10B ... have a few exams coming up ... so dont want to lose any time playing with my o1 .... So on stock with no recovery .... will stay like this for a couple of months at least ... Might not be on the forum for a while as well .... So long everyone
> 
> Happy modding !!!



All the best for your exams.

Change your signature to LG Optimus one Stock rom


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

To all lg o1 owners....
Am going to buy it for my friend but i found these issues-
1. Screen dust
2. Hiss/noise in loudspeaker
in xda forum. 
Comment plz.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Sam, please provide link to Wifi patch. Reverting to Franco's old kernel didn't work for long. Phone can no longer connect to Wifi...



searching. it is in the CyanogenMod thread. somewhere around 455-470 page.



a2mn2002 said:


> 1. Screen dust



take it to LG service center & they'll fix this problem permanently.



a2mn2002 said:


> 2. Hiss/noise in loudspeaker



don't know whats this. didn't faced it.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 1, 2011)

i dont have any noise issue but the dust one is there. Its a design fault so nothing can be done about it, except taking precautions like not exposing the phone to highly polluted areas etc.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

does newly manufactured op1 has dust issue? Is white color available @ localy.?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> searching. it is in the CyanogenMod thread. somewhere around 455-470 page.
> 
> 
> 
> take it to LG service center & they'll fix this problem permanently.


here its
fix.zip

BTW: How will they fix the dust under screen permanently ?



a2mn2002 said:


> To all lg o1 owners....
> Am going to buy it for my friend but i found these issues-
> 1. Screen dust
> 2. Hiss/noise in loudspeaker
> ...



1. Not sure if this can be fix by the service center as its build issue.
2. It was there in stock rom old 2.2, but after the update it was fixed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> searching. it is in the CyanogenMod thread. somewhere around 455-470 page.





dreatica said:


> here its
> fix.zip



Thank you very much both of you...



a2mn2002 said:


> To all lg o1 owners....
> Am going to buy it for my friend but i found these issues-
> 1. Screen dust
> 2. Hiss/noise in loudspeaker
> ...



Have not faced dust problems as of yet... Thought it might happen to me too...

One thing I have noticed is absolutely horrible call quality. I am on Vodafone network which happens to be very good in AP. But compared to my earlier feature phone, the call quality in this phone is pathetic.

I have come from Tata Indicom CDMA network. Maybe it is a network issue... maybe phone issue...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

Then should we go for LG Optimus one or not ? Coz dust and loudspeaker issues exists..
But it is said that the device manufactured after jan 2011 has solved the 
1. Dust issues
2. SD card issues
3. Loudspeaker issues?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 1, 2011)

I had plan to buy LG optimus ONE but then one of my friend showed his LG optimus one, it was looking bad .. and found out because of under screen dust, I thought issue with his particular set only but later found out that its with all.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 2, 2011)

i bought it yesterday. for Rs9700 without included 2GB card,


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2011)

good buy, congrats. but price is still a bit high. but as you have returned the microSD card you loose the pc suite also.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 2, 2011)

so can i download PC suite online?? and where is swype keyboard ?

i am n00b in android


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Nope. I tried hard to find it, but didn't. I'll share it after going home, if no other member shares till then.

I did the same mistake, I took 8GB Card, instead of 2GB paying some more. But later next day I realized this problem. Then I went back to the store and defined them. They transferred everything to my 8GB one instantly


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2011)

Why would anyone need that useless PC suite? All your contacts and calendar entries are in the cloud anyway... I could never connect to the PC suite...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 2, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> so can i download PC suite online?? and where is swype keyboard ?
> 
> i am n00b in android



To download the PC suite, you have to first download the LG mobile support tool. 

Mobile Phone Support

Then select your country and phone, enter you phone serial etc and it will show updates available for you. You first need to install the device driver.

Then download and install the PC Suite.

For swype, join the beta program here and download :
Swype | Text Input for Screens



AndroidFan said:


> Why would anyone need that useless PC suite? All your contacts and calendar entries are in the cloud anyway... I could never connect to the PC suite...



After the updated pcsuite, you can connect it easily. Earlier version has some bugs, to connect to old pc suite wifi should be kept on


----------



## modifii (Jun 2, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> i bought it yesterday. for Rs9700 without included 2GB card,



That 2GB card contains USB Drivers, PC Suite & Licensed NDrive Navigation. You should have purchased with 2GB card.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2011)

modifii said:


> That 2GB card contains USB Drivers, PC Suite & Licensed NDrive Navigation. You should have purchased with 2GB card.



Licensed NDrive Navigation? Did find it in my SD card... Can you confirm this?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Licensed NDrive Navigation? Did find it in my SD card... Can you confirm this?



Yes its


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Licensed NDrive Navigation? Did find it in my SD card... Can you confirm this?





dreatica said:


> Yes its



Oh! 

Wish I had checked before formatting the SD card for ext4 partition... Is there any way to get it now? Is it included in the Stock ROM? Any way to extract it? Any other source to get it?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Oh!
> 
> Wish I had checked before formatting the SD card for ext4 partition... Is there any way to get it now? Is it included in the Stock ROM? Any way to extract it? Any other source to get it?



Its preactivated India maps. U can download ndrive from market amd activate that map for free. Its really not worth it. Try xda or may be someone can upload. I dont hv it now.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

i have droped the idea of buying p500 due to dust issue. Techenclave forum is filled with this issue and am very disappointed coz thats the only android fone under my budget with 1500 mh battery.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2011)

it is fixed or if the problem is there service center guys will fix it permanently using gasket.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 3, 2011)

@dreatica, Androidfan, Sam ... thanks for the wishes ...

But stock rom sux  ... maybe I shouldnt have deleted recovery after all  ...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 3, 2011)

k4ce said:


> @dreatica, Androidfan, Sam ... thanks for the wishes ...
> 
> But stock rom sux  ... maybe I shouldnt have deleted recovery after all  ...



lol Welcome back  

May be you should flash Void and forget CM7 till exams


----------



## modifii (Jun 3, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> i have droped the idea of buying p500 due to dust issue. Techenclave forum is filled with this issue and am very disappointed coz thats the only android fone under my budget with 1500 mh battery.



Problem is not so severe, only thing you need to take care. 

I use pouch came with O1 and i think thats good enough to avoid dust.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 3, 2011)

Flashed Francisco's new kernel *v14.2.2* along with ZRAM on CyanogenMod 6.5.2

Everything working fine...
*
Is there any way to get back stock LG camera on CM7? The one that comes with CM7 does not remember exposure settings. And camera quality has also deteriorated...*


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Flashed Francisco's new kernel *v14.2.2* along with ZRAM on CyanogenMod 6.5.2
> 
> Everything working fine...
> *
> Is there any way to get back stock LG camera on CM7? The one that comes with CM7 does not remember exposure settings. And camera quality has also deteriorated...*



i dont think getting back the stock lg camera app is going to improve camera quality..........


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Mik CM7 beta 6.5.2 the best ROM? And wat about the kernel? 
I have one doubt, Will my save files of games like angry birds get deleted if I flashwith Mik? If so, how can I backup it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

CM7 beta 6.5 is most stable. 6.5.2 i am not sure. but do flash Franco's kernel (v15 as of today).

backup old apps using titanium backup. save the folder to PC & after flashing rom, restore it.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, I agree with the dust problem being a huge nuisance. Though it doesnt interfere with the working of the touchscreen,Its an eyesore. 
Im planning to get it fixed after my exams(after 14th).
I mean its still in warranty so since Ive paid money for the phone, I have the right to use it without such problems.

Pls tell me the exact procedure to go back to stock rom and settings:

Purchased in the 1st week of January

Current config:
cm7 6.5
amonra custom recovery

I have kdz and V10B_00.kdz file.
Also I had created titanium backup of the stock apps

I plan to restore to stock, fix the dust problem and then try official GB,then obviously use mik's rom again when he's perfected it


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Guys, I agree with the dust problem being a huge nuisance. Though it doesnt interfere with the working of the touchscreen,Its an eyesore.
> Im planning to get it fixed after my exams(after 14th).
> I mean its still in warranty so since Ive paid money for the phone, I have the right to use it without such problems.
> 
> ...



Flash your phone with kdz+official firmware, and you are good to go for the warranty. 

PS: do remember kdz is quite risky and can brick your phone.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pls give a little more detail. Im vary that kdz can brick my device so I want to be careful. Do I have anything about the custom recovery? do I have to remove amonra? also, is the v10B_00.kdz file the original ROM and firmware both? Or do I need to download anything else?
Thanks


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> CM7 beta 6.5 is most stable. 6.5.2 i am not sure. but do flash Franco's kernel (v15 as of today).
> 
> backup old apps using titanium backup. save the folder to PC & after flashing rom, restore it.


Could you please give the download link? What about the processor speed(i meant MHz)?
Can I backup O1 with ClockworkMod ROM Manager?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Do I have anything about the custom recovery? do I have to remove amonra?



from what i have read KDZ removes custom recovery.



guru_urug said:


> also, is the v10B_00.kdz file the original ROM and firmware both? Or do I need to download anything else?



all in 1 package 



rockstarmpm said:


> Could you please give the download link?



6.5? i don't have it. i downloaded it when Mik released it. so basically got the file only.



rockstarmpm said:


> What about the processor speed(i meant MHz)?



600Mhz default. you can definitely raise it according to your needs. i am still on 600Mhz. 



rockstarmpm said:


> Can I backup O1 with ClockworkMod ROM Manager?



yes. it has that option.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried to backup with ClockworkMod Rom Manager, but it is showing


> Fastboot mode started
> udc_start()


What to do? hard reset it?

----------------Edit----------------
Tried this:- *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1088046 But it dint work
I think this is a serious problem, I think I should revive it using Kdz.

----------------Second Edit----------------
FIXED IT


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 6, 2011)

im running mik's beta6.5.2,is it possible to flash back stock firmware from the nandroid backup i made???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2011)

yup. possible. just use the restore option from recovery.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 6, 2011)

is Multi touch bug fixed in CM7?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> is Multi touch bug fixed in CM7?


yes it is,along with the battery drain issues



Sam said:


> yup. possible. just use the restore option from recovery.



so i just have to put the nandroid folder in my sdcard or do i hv to zip it to a .zip file??


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashed Mik 6.5.2 CM7 beta, couldnt find Mik 6.5.
Gonna explore this android 
And how to overclock processor?
Some people recommending to use Franco's Kernel, what is it?



pratheekb96 said:


> yes it is,along with the battery drain issues



I tested it, the multi touch bug is not fixed in my phone


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 7, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Flashed Mik 6.5.2 CM7 beta, couldnt find Mik 6.5.
> Gonna explore this android
> And how to overclock processor?
> Some people recommending to use Franco's Kernel, what is it?
> ...


which multi touch bug are u talking about???
download cpu master from the market for overclocking

if ur using 6.5.2 then i recommend flashing francos kernel
a kernel is a piece of software thats responsible for servicing resource requests from apps and the management of resources, it has facilities to receive resource requests and grant access to resources such as allocating space for a new file or creating a network connection
francos kernel is basically a better kernel than the stock one to provide for better performance and battery life

i have the 6.5 and 6.5.1 file if u need it.........


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> And how to overclock processor?



CM7 has built in setting to overclock. but after applying Franco's kernel it gets disabled. you need to rely on some other CPU OC utility.



rockstarmpm said:


> Some people recommending to use Franco's Kernel, what is it?



this. kernel tweaked by Franco. extremely low battery drain during standby & even if you use it. battery drain is purely outstanding. performance is snappy & Angry birds hangs as it did in stock rom.

flash at recovery.

battery drain maybe high in the first 2-3 days but once it settles down, enjoy the new battery life. UI is smooth.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 7, 2011)

here is d link for beta6.5 (mik_os) uploaded it myself........


----------



## sanpnr (Jun 7, 2011)

hi all.my optimus one has run into some probs.my phone had an encounter with water a week back.water didnt do anything to the phone except that the indicators showed red.Decided to show the phone to service to make sure that future warranty is not void.
I had LOL rom installed with amonra recovory.
I  tried updating the phone to v10e using kdz.everything says successful but the phone remains in emergency mode.no reboot in 30mts.
I removed the batterry and restarted it.tried the home-vol down-on combo and i am back in the amonra recovery.
I flashed everything,repartitioned sd card and again tried this time v10c.same end result.
What next?


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody experiencing the lag when playing music in CM's default music player.... the player itself works without any sort of lag, but all other thing lags like the phone is having 320mhz processor.   
i am running on default cpu setting and interactive governor...


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 7, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:
			
		

> which multi touch bug are u talking about???


Watch this YouTube - LG P500 Multi-touch Test (HD)
Any Fix For this??


> here is d link for beta6.5 (mik_os) uploaded it myself........


Thank you so much for uploading, shud I downgrade 6.5.2 to 6.5, which is better n why? 


			
				sam said:
			
		

> this. kernel tweaked by Franco. extremely low battery drain during standby & even if you use it. battery drain is purely outstanding. performance is snappy & Angry birds hangs as it did in stock rom.


Thank you so much, flashed it  Do you mean Angry birds becomes slower than CM7 Kernel? Scrolling in menu is slower than CM7 kernel  How can I flash CM7 kernel back? I want speed than backup 


			
				MasterMinds said:
			
		

> Anybody experiencing the lag when playing music in CM's default music player.... the player itself works without any sort of lag, but all other thing lags like the phone is having 320mhz processor.
> i am running on default cpu setting and interactive governor...


No, Its fine in my phone.
--------------------------------------

How much is the best Mhz for processor(I meant not over than a limit)?

------------------------------------------------- Edit-----------------------------------------------
Did u guys partition ur SD card? I have partioned mine. Also pls lemme know how to flash only the kernel of CM7, Franco's kernel is lagging wen scrolling in launcher.

------------------------------------------------- Second Edit -------------------------------------------
Flashed Mik os again.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 7, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Watch this YouTube - LG P500 Multi-touch Test (HD)
> Any Fix For this??
> 
> Thank you so much for uploading, shud I downgrade 6.5.2 to 6.5, which is better n why?
> ...



that bug will probably not affect u much so just forget about it....but i am looking for fix and will let u no soon
(found the fix,look below)

no probs.....i think u shud flash bak to 6.5 without francos kernel....6.5.2 has multiple bugs which are not present in 6.5. remember to wipe battery stats and flash francos tweakz again

if u want to get mik's kernel again, den all u hv to do is flash the rom again

at all frequencies the cpu consumes the same amount of power(same voltage) so jus use the max mhz u can with a smartass governor......i recommend arnd 750-800 mhz with smartass governor 

yeah i partitioned my sdcard as well,why???



MasterMinds said:


> Anybody experiencing the lag when playing music in CM's default music player.... the player itself works without any sort of lag, but all other thing lags like the phone is having 320mhz processor.
> i am running on default cpu setting and interactive governor...



no,no lag at all


Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i found a fix for the multi touch bug(axis inversion workaround)
Axis Inversion workaround is, as you see, a workaround: dont expect too much from it, it's still buggy (it's not smooth and has a bug reported, plus it doesnt work with very fast movements) but you might want to apply it anyway. and it will probably reduce your battery life as well........
Heres the download file
if anyone wants the source code all they have to do is ask


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 8, 2011)

I am on Mik's beta 6.5.2 with franco kernel 15. Using smartass 480/710. Performance is smooth... battery is excellent. Don't see bugs here. ADW launcher was slow so replaced it with Modaco GB launcher and removed ADW with Titanium backup.

What bugs might I encounter?


----------



## modifii (Jun 9, 2011)

Now how about this Android 2.3.3 (Gingerbread) LG Optimus One P500 , official Gingerbread rom leaked. Though it still has many bugs but atleast we have .35 kernel now.

People at XDA Developers have already postmortemed it [OFFICIAL TEST FIRMWARE] Gingerbread 2.3.3 for Optimus One P500 LEAKED!!! - xda-developers

Optimus One strikes back.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 9, 2011)

^ But I am not sure what can be done unless kernel sources are released


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I am on Mik's beta 6.5.2 with franco kernel 15. Using smartass 480/710. Performance is smooth... battery is excellent. Don't see bugs here. ADW launcher was slow so replaced it with Modaco GB launcher and removed ADW with Titanium backup.
> 
> What bugs might I encounter?



bugs i encountered till now:

1. after restart or sometimes even without restart, the keyboard gets switched to the default one from swype. if i turn GB keyboard off, then i get no keyboard until i turn swype on manually.

2. using GO launcher with Go Weather. after restart (restarted just once) all widgets vanish. uninstalled ADW but got suck in a boot loop. pulled battery & it was fixed.

3. FC when opening opera mini. 1ce every day.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 9, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:
			
		

> Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i found a fix for the multi touch bug(axis inversion workaround)
> Axis Inversion workaround is, as you see, a workaround: dont expect too much from it, it's still buggy (it's not smooth and has a bug reported, plus it doesnt work with very fast movements) but you might want to apply it anyway. and it will probably reduce your battery life as well........
> Heres the download file
> if anyone wants the source code all they have to do is ask


I tried that kernel in Mik os 6.5.2, but the bug didnt fix.
I restored LG's Stock ROM, because some apps such as "Talking Tom cat", "Baby hippo" are lagging in Mik 6.5.2 and 6.5(lag is less in 6.5).


			
				pratheekb96 said:
			
		

> yeah i partitioned my sdcard as well,why???


Is there any benefit if i partition? 
Which memory card is good, Sandisk or Kingston?
Class 4 is enough for O1, right? and does O1 support MicroSDHC?

-----------------Edit
Downloading devoid-froyo now, gonna flash it. How is it? Mik os vs devoid-froyo, who wins in performance and battery backup?
Is there any method to fix the lag in 3d games in mik os?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> bugs i encountered till now:
> 
> 1. after restart or sometimes even without restart, the keyboard gets switched to the default one from swype. if i turn GB keyboard off, then i get no keyboard until i turn swype on manually.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that swype is incompatible with GB. Smart keyboard pro works well...

Certainly a few bugs but no major problems.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 10, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> I tried that kernel in Mik os 6.5.2, but the bug didnt fix.
> I restored LG's Stock ROM, because some apps such as "Talking Tom cat", "Baby hippo" are lagging in Mik 6.5.2 and 6.5(lag is less in 6.5).
> 
> Is there any benefit if i partition?
> ...



im really surprised that ur finding these kind of bugs in miks rom...........tried out those apps and ther is no lag at all
if u partition then a portion of your sdcard can be used for installing apps,so yeah, its pretty good........im not sure but i think this works only in cyanogen and other custom roms,partition just 256MB,u dont need more than that and yeah class 4 is enough......i prefer sandisk but u cud go with kingston as well.....doesnt make much of a diff

miks rom wins hands down against devoid-froyo
what lag are u talking about?? thers lag in the stock rom not in miks rom.....i think u shud re-flash ur rom(beta6.5 not 6.5.2)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 10, 2011)

I am on Mik's ROM too... performance is very smooth .

 No lag in apps and games.

Some lag in smart keyboard pro as I type this. Even default android GB keyboard lags a bit.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 10, 2011)

^ whoa dude .. dont share warez ...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 11, 2011)

after reading the last few pages I am quite happy that I am on stock rom. ah the joy of having a trouble free phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2011)

got stuck at CM7 bootloop multiple times since a week. flashed the zip provided by mik to clear system folder. now stuck at LG logo. downloading the latest beta. will flash it along with Franco's v16 kernal.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you people think
that 600 mhz+512 MB is capable of Gingebread ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Do you people think
> that 600 mhz+512 MB is capable of Gingebread ??



500Mhz + 256Mb ram will do if gingerbread is correctly optimized i.e. modded for performance. 

most of the O1 users here are using gingerbread based custom rom. performance is better than froyo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

fa4u said:
			
		

> I wanna know where can i download
> free hi-fi 3d games like Prince of
> persia, NFS, Asphalt 5 , assasins creed
> for our LG P-500 Optimus One phone


 There should be free / lite version available.
 I might have read somethere nfs games in Android market are free. Not sure though


----------



## Raccoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anybody purchased an Optimus One from Letsbuy recently (upto last couple of months at most)? Would really appreciate if they can mention the date of manufacture and serial number of the handset. Both are prominently printed on the label on the box itself.

The purpose behind knowing this is that LG service center claims that handsets bearing certain Serial numbers are free from the dust problem. Please also do mention if you are facing the dust issue with that handset. Please remember that if dust quantity is currently small and fine, you need to check it properly in sunlight.

A very brief account of my issues with dust in this thread - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/142152-picking-lg-optimus-one-correct-decision.html


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2011)

On Ginger 1.2 .... it roxxxx ....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2011)

ginger 1.2? who made it?


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2011)

gingerLOL ... paulo


----------



## yogamoorthy (Jun 13, 2011)

*Apps; Mobile Internet;*

Hello all,

After trying everything and several sources for help, I am here for some help.

PLEASE tell me how do I get my apps to work using my mobile internet connection. With Airtel's EDGE/GPRS, the browser works perfectly. But nothing other than the browser (which need internet) works!

So everytime I want to use G Talk I need to hang on to a wi-fi network...how do I solve this?

please help!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 13, 2011)

k4ce said:


> On Ginger 1.2 .... it roxxxx ....



I don't like it performance wise, but its good battery wise. Still loving Mik's 6.5.4 !


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 14, 2011)

@yogamoorthy, does Market work? I am on Vodafone... Recently was in Maharastra (roaming) and edge worked perfectly for all apps.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 14, 2011)

i want to install stock firmware as i want to take it to service centre for dust issue. which one should i install v10b or v10c or v10e. earlier i had v10b. also is there any way to save apks of current apps i have?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I don't like it performance wise, but its good battery wise. Still loving Mik's 6.5.4 !



which one? Beta or the latest RC?


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 14, 2011)

Flashed Mik 6.5 again, didnt try tat talking tom etc. 
Well the problem is battery is draining very fastly(also battery becomes hot) when I download from market. I think in juz 5-10 mins, battery drained by 5%.
I think backup is important than speed 
To fix this battery drain issue should I flash franco's kernel?
How to play MKV files smoothly(tried many players)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

wipe cache, ext3 partition, etc after & before flashing. also battery drain comes down after a day or two. then flash franco's kernel to lower battery drain further.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 14, 2011)

Sam said:


> which one? Beta or the latest RC?



It was for Gingerbread LOL rom. I am using Mik's latest 6.5.4 rom with no tweaks/franco kernel and battery backup is around 25hours with moderate to high usage.



rockstarmpm said:


> Flashed Mik 6.5 again, didnt try tat talking tom etc.
> Well the problem is battery is draining very fastly(also battery becomes hot) when I download from market. I think in juz 5-10 mins, battery drained by 5%.
> I think backup is important than speed
> To fix this battery drain issue should I flash franco's kernel?
> How to play MKV files smoothly(tried many players)?



try mobo player from market.


----------



## yogamoorthy (Jun 15, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> @yogamoorthy, does Market work? I am on Vodafone... Recently was in Maharastra (roaming) and edge worked perfectly for all apps.



I dont think the problem is with the connection...but there seems to be nothing wrong with the setting either...its pretty frustrating...on my old corby everything worked fine...wonder why not on this...?

thanks for replying man...hope I get the solution


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Flashed Mik OS 6.5.4 stable... and compared Quadrant Advanced scores using Franco's kernel combinations to find a best configuration...

*i.imgur.com/mrahI.jpg


----------



## dreatica (Jun 15, 2011)

yogamoorthy said:


> I dont think the problem is with the connection...but there seems to be nothing wrong with the setting either...its pretty frustrating...on my old corby everything worked fine...wonder why not on this...?
> 
> thanks for replying man...hope I get the solution



Have you checked the APN settings ? can you post it here ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There should be free / lite version available.
> I might have read somethere nfs games in Android market are free. Not sure though



i dont think the ea games come in lite/free versions at all

Can anyone overclock upto 800mhz?? a lot of ppl i no r saying dat dey can overclock only upto abt 710mhz - 750mhz but i can overclock upto 806mhz..........


----------



## modifii (Jun 15, 2011)

Rooting or flashing alternate firmware will not void LG Android phone's warranty, says LG Italy. *www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150205338062585


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 15, 2011)

modifii said:


> Rooting or flashing alternate firmware will not void LG Android phone's warranty, says LG Italy. *www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150205338062585



Wow!! dats great! thnx a lot for dis news!!!


----------



## yogamoorthy (Jun 16, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Have you checked the APN settings ? can you post it here ?



Name: Airtel Live
APN: airtelfun.com
Proxy: 100.1.200.99
Username: <Not Set>
Password: <Not Set>
MMSC: <Not Set>
MMS Port: <Not Set>
MCC: 404
MNC: 94
Authentaction Type: None
APN type: default

Regards,

Yoga


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2011)

@yogamoorthy

Delete all existing APN settings and restart your phone. The settings will come back automatically and then things might start working properly...

On my phone, all I had to do was pop in the Sim card and things worked. Tried with Tata Docomo and Vodafone...


----------



## k4ce (Jun 16, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> i dont think the ea games come in lite/free versions at all
> 
> Can anyone overclock upto 800mhz?? a lot of ppl i no r saying dat dey can overclock only upto abt 710mhz - 750mhz but i can overclock upto 806mhz..........



Mine goes to 806 on froyo ... no issues ... on CM7, 729 is the max I tried ... I generally dont overclock though .


----------



## dreatica (Jun 16, 2011)

yogamoorthy said:


> Name: Airtel Live
> APN: airtelfun.com
> Proxy: 100.1.200.99
> Username: <Not Set>
> ...



You using Airtel Live settings man, you wont be able to access apps from this. 

Add new settings like this :

Name: *whatever you like*
APN: *airtelgprs.com*

*Leave all other blank*.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 16, 2011)

Im able to go upto 806Mhz(stable) on miks cm7 6.5 with francos kernel.
The only app that gives kernel panic is the stock camera app. Otherwise no problem

Get 62.5 fps in neocore  (sound off) and 61fps (sound on)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2011)

Had switched to SavagedZen 710/480 on MikOS 6.5.4 + Franco's 16.1 + ZRAM... Got an extremely high Quadrant score...

I got a kernel panic today while checking notifications... So, switched back to Smartass...


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 16, 2011)

BTW I read one of the earlier posts that said that going to service center to fix dust problem only makes it worse. Can someone please clarify this? Also which is the best LG service center in Mumbai?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

modifii said:


> Rooting or flashing alternate firmware will not void LG Android phone's warranty, says LG Italy. *www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150205338062585



Really


----------



## yogamoorthy (Jun 17, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You using Airtel Live settings man, you wont be able to access apps from this.
> 
> Add new settings like this :
> 
> ...



Thanks dreatica and Androidfan.

Strangely, after getting GPRS settings (Mobile Office) from Airtel, things are alright. The rep from Airtel said that I did not have GPRS activated all this while. However, with the Airtel Live settings I have been using eBuddy and other applications on my Corby.

Whereas I used to be charged per KB, now that I've opted for a plan, I will be paying 100 rupees every months for 2GB.

Thanks again.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried Noejn's GB? void #forever?
I read its bttr than miks GB.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2011)

stripped roms are usually better than a heavy rom. install as you go.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 18, 2011)

How do I make my interface nice and sleek? The themes are kinda confusing on xda. anyone can recommend some nice themes for cm7?
The thing is tht,adw launcher has its own theme and cm7 has its own. I wish there was a procedure given for each theme


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2011)

mobile stuck at LG logo (silvery one) while trying to boot into recovery. so can't go into recovery now. any idea what to do? if by tomorrow it doesn't get fixed by itself (sometime it happens) i'll flash stock firmware. then reflash Void #forever


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> mobile stuck at LG logo (silvery one) while trying to boot into recovery. so can't go into recovery now. any idea what to do? if by tomorrow it doesn't get fixed by itself (sometime it happens) i'll flash stock firmware. then reflash Void #forever



I believe you should first uninstall and then reinstall Amonra custom recovery again via ADB Shell.

Are you on Void Forever right now?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2011)

no. tried using KDZ & all i get is mobile not found error msg. if i try to read phone info, KDZ crashes. able to get into emergency mode so there is a chance i can recover using fastboot but don't know how to use fastboot


----------



## k4ce (Jun 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. tried using KDZ & all i get is mobile not found error msg. if i try to read phone info, KDZ crashes. able to get into emergency mode so there is a chance i can recover using fastboot but don't know how to use fastboot



So the phone does not boot up in either normal or recovery mode ?


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 19, 2011)

@Sam
How did this happen?  make sure u end LG modem process before using kdz. read this thread
[HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2011)

k4ce said:


> So the phone does not boot up in either normal or recovery mode ?



it boots in emergency mode if i try the 3 key combo. or if i just press power then stuck at silver LG logo. nothing else. tried all key combo i able to goodle up.



guru_urug said:


> @Sam
> How did this happen?  make sure u end LG modem process before using kdz. read this thread
> [HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers



yesterday i rebooted mobile into recovery to install franco's v17 kernal. then this happened. now i am at home for just 2 days before going back for training. so trying my best to fix the mobile myself.

there is no LG virtual modem in my PC. 

OMG. i shaked the mobile for 20-25 times & KDZ started updating mobile  now at some line "wParam=8, IParam=0". hope it gets fixed. mobile restarted & battery is charging.

only LG Android Platform USB Modem is here. now mobile is off. not know whats going on.

*Update1:* currently at the blue ANDROID screen.

*Update 2:* mobile is BACK 

@k4ce & guru_urug, thanks for your support friends. finally relieved


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats great news! 
I had read about that shaking thing too on that link I posted. So it really works after all 

BTW I changed my recovery to clockworkmod. Im gonna flash void #forever today.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2011)

yup. after clicking update i shake my mobile like hell & voila. the process started. there was a 1min break but finally started.

i tried void #forever. it is basically a CM7 rom without the apps & settings. there are a few things that may annoy you but there won't be any settings to change them, so need to rely on external sources. currently on Andy's latest ROM.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 19, 2011)

^^^ I remember reading Andy's ROM had a lot more problems than Mik's ROM. So, is everything working well with the phone?


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 20, 2011)

Im using noejns void #forever now. Setting it up took longer, becoz of the addons. Also I flashed franco's latest kernal and his tweaks too. Add to that the fact tht Im using clockwork recovery for first time.
Phone is smoother than miks rom. But I have to install more apps before I can confirm that. Best part is that angry birds lags lesser, almost unnoticable. 

I'll use phone for a couple of days to check battery backup 

Are u guys reading this thread on xda? 
[ROM] splitbread v2.3.4 (20-06-2011) Link added - xda-developers

some Indian dude named vishnuhost up against Noejn.
Noejn is a great dev but he shud learn to be cool like mik_os


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ I remember reading Andy's ROM had a lot more problems than Mik's ROM. So, is everything working well with the phone?



same issues as Mik's creation. no more, no less 

the icons also look good & so is the status bar.



guru_urug said:


> Are u guys reading this thread on xda?
> [ROM] splitbread v2.3.4 (20-06-2011) Link added - xda-developers
> 
> some Indian dude named vishnuhost up against Noejn.
> Noejn is a great dev but he shud learn to be cool like mik_os



yes. Noejn could have told it in a more civilized manner than freak out at him.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 20, 2011)

Im using noejns rom for a day now. Its nice and sleek. It seems smoother than miks rom when u overclock it. Ive flashed francos latest kernel and my phone overclocks upto 825Mhz(just for testing)

Running it on 729/480 smartass for over half a day and no probs. 
Battery was fully charged last evening after erasing batt stats and flashing tweaks.
Heavy wifi usage for about hr and 10 min, 1hr 45 min of voice call. No 3g/gprs. About 30 text msgs sent. Brightness was full for quite a while,also used flashlight and plus installing apps/themes/benchmarks too. After 24 hrs, still 15% battery left. So its ok, it should get better once rom settles down

Only thing is that this rom is stripped of all the basic apps, and theres a lot of flashing to do.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Ive flashed francos latest kernel and my phone overclocks upto 825Mhz(just for testing)



 where the Ace users ran away?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> where the Ace users ran away?



Well said  So how's Andy's rom? I am staying on mik's rom and don't feel to flash any other rom. Since you did it, I am eager to know the feedback


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2011)

exactly same as mik's rom but strangely battery backup is slightly less. UI sometimes become a bit slow. game performance is more or less the same. may flash franco's kernal. 

& loving lg's keyboard. better than stock gingerbread. yet to overclock.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> where the Ace users ran away?



Lol! nice one.
Though I was able to overclock to 825Mhz, havent tested it for stability 

And Im pretty sure Im lucky, tht my phone is able to go tht far. My friend's phone kept getting kernel panic everytime he went over 600Mhz wid smartass on miks 6.5.4(with original kernel) And I could go upto 806Mhz


----------



## dreatica (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> exactly same as mik's rom but strangely battery backup is slightly less. UI sometimes become a bit slow. game performance is more or less the same. may flash franco's kernal.
> 
> & loving lg's keyboard. better than stock gingerbread. yet to overclock.



Thanks  You can also flashed lg keyboard with mik's rom.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, tweeted @LGIndiaTweets about Gingerbread update of Optimus One. This is what they replied...



> @Krishnandu As per the latest communication received, the Optimus One Android 2.3 upgrade will be available by late August- early September 2011.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 21, 2011)

They will keep postponing  The last time they said it wud be may end or june. Anyway its irrelevant, as long as we have xda  
But still the released sources wud help to make a better gingy rom  looking forward to that. Already thinking of icecream sandwich  
Hope it doesnt have any h/w restrictions 

BTW jus realised 100th post!!   
learnt a lot here on TDF, thanks to all u guys


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2011)

@LG, give us the kernal source. abt the gingerbread update, fry it & feed your programmers.

lg is alive among the htc & samsung smartphones purely cause of XDA. nobody gives a damn care about the hardware if the software is plagued by a host of problems.



guru_urug said:


> BTW jus realised 100th post!!
> learnt a lot here on TDF, thanks to all u guys



congrats  100 informative & helpful posts.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2011)

The new garnier men face wash advertisement showcases john abraham holding lg optimus one in his hands.


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2011)

hey all....
i'm going to buy an android under 10k.
which 1 should i buy?


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> hey all....
> i'm going to buy an android under 10k.
> which 1 should i buy?




The "one" in the threads title


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> The "one" in the threads title


its the best or do i have some other choices too???


----------



## ironfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Just saw the TAT HOME video... its damn hot... I would love to have a 3d message widget... any suggestions ?


----------



## modifii (Jun 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, tweeted @LGIndiaTweets about Gingerbread update of Optimus One. This is what they replied...



Italian version is releasing in a week. Hopefully once the source code is out the custom roms will improve vastly.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> its the best or do i have some other choices too???



its the best under 10k


----------



## dreatica (Jun 22, 2011)

modifii said:


> Italian version is releasing in a week. Hopefully once the source code is out the custom roms will improve vastly.



any source please ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Accidentally clicked on "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" in Amonra recovery. All apps gone... 

Has an old Nandroid backup... so restored somewhat... but its just not like it used to be...

Then thought I should try Andy's ROM. But later found out that it does not work with Amonra. I will have to install CWM after removing Amonra. Too much trouble... Will stick to MikOS...

Cheers!

*Moral of the Story:* Keep your Nandroid Backups up-to-date. You might actually need them one day...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 23, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Accidentally clicked on "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" in Amonra recovery. All apps gone...
> 
> Has an old Nandroid backup... so restored somewhat... but its just not like it used to be...
> 
> ...



Too much trouble ? install rom manager free from market- start and it will install CWM. No troubles no hassles


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Accidentally clicked on "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" in Amonra recovery. All apps gone...



won't amonra recovery ask you to press "menu" key to confirm the action? or you pressed menu accidentally too?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 23, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Too much trouble ? install rom manager free from market- start and it will install CWM. No troubles no hassles



Should I uninstall Amonra before installing CWM? How to do that?

Custom Recovery is my lifeline... don't want to screw it up...



Sam said:


> won't amonra recovery ask you to press "menu" key to confirm the action? or you pressed menu accidentally too?



I only wanted to clear cache... Wasn't paying attention to it... Factory reset option is above Cache clear option... I realized my mistake 1 second late...


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 23, 2011)

@AndroidFan try cwm, even I used to use amonra, but wanted to try something new(along with void #forever) so used RomManager to update to cwm recovery. U dont need to wipe anything. Just install RomManager n tap on install recovery. Its very simple, no flashing,rebooting,nothing 

And what u described wudnt have happened wid cwm, probably. U'll know why once u try it 
When u click on something(say wipe data/factory reset),it brings up a list like

Are u sure?
No
No
No
No
..
..
Yes--delete all user data
No
No
..
..

So its very unlikely to accidentally click on something potentially dangerous.
Give it a try,if u dont like it...then flash miks flashable zip to restore amonra from cwm


----------



## dreatica (Jun 23, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @AndroidFan try cwm, even I used to use amonra, but wanted to try something new(along with void #forever) so used RomManager to update to cwm recovery. U dont need to wipe anything. Just install RomManager n tap on install recovery. Its very simple, no flashing,rebooting,nothing
> 
> And what u described wudnt have happened wid cwm, probably. U'll know why once u try it
> When u click on something(say wipe data/factory reset),it brings up a list like
> ...




Exactly. I have changed the recovery many times and no issues. Just remember your old backups of Amonra will not work. If you need the backups, u can always install mik's zip file for amonra. Give it a try


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 23, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @AndroidFan try cwm, even I used to use amonra, but wanted to try something new(along with void #forever) so used RomManager to update to cwm recovery. U dont need to wipe anything. Just install RomManager n tap on install recovery. Its very simple, no flashing,rebooting,nothing





dreatica said:


> Exactly. I have changed the recovery many times and no issues. Just remember your old backups of Amonra will not work. If you need the backups, u can always install mik's zip file for amonra. Give it a try



Thank you friends... I will try it... 

Cheers!


----------



## c. ronaldo (Jun 24, 2011)

*lg p500 overclock*

Im havin a rooted p500 and itried to over clock it through set cpu but wasnt able to so is there any other way to overclock


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: lg p500 overclock*



c. ronaldo said:


> Im havin a rooted p500 and itried to over clock it through set cpu but wasnt able to so is there any other way to overclock



Even though your P500 has been rooted, its still basically stock LG implementation of Android. Maybe it has limitations.

Uninstall Set CPU and try No Frills CPU Control from the Android market. See if it helps...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

i think franco told this once. LG's stock firmware doesn't allow overclock.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 24, 2011)

Yesterday when I was at friend's home and I connected to his wi-fi my phone showed me that update is available. But as I was at his home I cancelled the notification.. Now, I can't find it in the phone. Can somebody help me?


----------



## k4ce (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: lg p500 overclock*



c. ronaldo said:


> Im havin a rooted p500 and itried to over clock it through set cpu but wasnt able to so is there any other way to overclock



You need to have a kernel that supports overclocking ... the stock kernel does not ...

So flash an O/C kernel and use any cpu o/c software of ur choice ...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 25, 2011)

Gb update for Romania is up guys :

*csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AVDRBK/V20g_00/V20G_00.kdz

Looks like we are not far from the official Gingerbread now


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 25, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Gb update for Romania is up guys :
> 
> *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AVDRBK/V20g_00/V20G_00.kdz
> 
> Looks like we are not far from the official Gingerbread now



Thats great news!! The kernel sources will help the devs


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 25, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Thats great news!! The kernel sources will help the devs



Totally!!!!!!! mik shud be rocking now!!!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2011)

Does this update work for indian version p500 ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

finally got the dock i wanted.
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tsVU5_Wobu0/TgXZa57k8PI/AAAAAAAAAKI/ys643gNCUHM/snap20110625_181536.png


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> finally got the dock i wanted.
> *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tsVU5_Wobu0/TgXZa57k8PI/AAAAAAAAAKI/ys643gNCUHM/snap20110625_181536.png



Looks awesome... transparent dock bar...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the compliment. actually it is a theme of Launcher Pro but using with invisible icon so 4 icons fit in place of 5. done this while travelling in train today 

but i'll miss Go launcher.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 26, 2011)

hi everyone.. going to buy my first android ph. after so confused between may android phns, i start reading many forum and reviews. some says goods and some says bads. lastly my choice was samsung G3 (for da low price). but in gsmareana, there is lot of complains abt call dropping with it, which is a very imp. thing in any phone. i am getting this ph. around 7500 from flipkart. and then i increase my budget and decide to pour xtra 2500 to by budget. nw as i hav red so much abt lgO1 and fit/g3, i thought i would go for lgO1. then i confused and thinking, for a first time android user like me spending xtra 2500 for lgO1, is it worth it ??

1.so guys plz suggest me.. plz keep in mind dat i am a very new user to android, bt at the same time i am more of a technical person. i do experiments with my mob. it could be any phone. my long last used ph was nokia 3230, i just r*ped it so many times..;p . nw its stolen.

2.anyone here using g3 plz share if u hav any call dropping issue with this phone. and also after installing custom rom in this phone, does the problem go away ??

3. flipkart, letsbuy selling it like for rs 10500. bt on ebay am getting it for 9965/-. so wats da current best price for lgO1. am in kolkata right nw. plz suggest.

4. do i wait for 2-3 months ?? may be companies will launch better ph. within my budget.
like micromaxx will launch a70..etc..

5. hw is da spice phones.. mi-410 is around 14k..and mi-310 is around 7500/- . anyone hav experience with this spice phones..plz share..


p.s. i knw my english is always lengthy and confusing..plz make sum guesses


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

don't go for G3. it has an odd screen resolution of 240X400 = most apps won't work. don't know about call reception problem. 

Fit = 3.3" screen but an even low resolution of 240X320 = total flop. but comes with better camera i.e.e 5Mp & camera pic quality is also good.

O1 = avg camera & gingerbread on its way. rest everything is of industry standard. nothing to complain about. 

G3 for 7500 is priced good but i think for around 1.5k (9k) more you'll get O1. & from my point, this is worth an investment.

Micromax, Lava, Carbon most probably will release some rebarnded ZTE or Huawei mobiles (both top Chinese mobile maker). so you'll get quality handset but slowly problem will start to appear. so when investing above a good amount of cash, i'll advice stick to some good brand. also warranty thing comes into the picture.

mi410 is terrific VFM. have really good specs but then there are thing to consider like for 1k more you can get Motorola Defy which is of the same league (downgraded cam & no official gingerbread update) but comes with better build quality & have good support at XDA so you can dump the stock Android whenever you wish.

-----------------------------------------------------
@all, i need a screen protector for my O1. doesn't anyone know if HTC Wildfire screenguard will work on O1. i am more concerned about the dimensions. Flipkart have several screenguard for wildfire & are priced well. i'll be getting an external HDD from there & so want to get the guard along with it.

considering this: Molife Screen Guard, if it fits well.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2011)

@Sam,
All phones have unique screens. IMO, its better to buy screen guards made for Optimus One rather than getting something else and then having to cut it to size...

@gmg9,
Since you like to experiment with your phones, your best choice would be LG Optimus One. It has got awesome developer support and a very large community @XDA Developers forum...

BTW, Franco has released his newest kernel. I am flashing it now...

[KERNEL][26 JUN]franco.Kernel |.v18|VR|CFS|BFS|SLQB|TinyRCU|ZRAM|GPU+ |.41| - xda-developers



> *    2.6.32.41 source
> *    BFQ/VR/SIO I/O schedulers
> *   CFS and BFS 404 CPU schedulers
> *    SLQB memory allocator
> ...



Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

yes but i am really busy these days. and from looks Wildfire screen is same as O1's screen. lets see what can be done. last stop is Ebay. 

downloading kernel v18. Andy's gingerbread is a battery sucker. need to charge every 12hrs. too much.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2011)

So... Finally the best kernel is here...

Using OC Smartass 729/480... best of 3...
*i.imgur.com/qvkcW.png

Kickass... 

Neocore Sound Off... best of 3

*i.imgur.com/SE6PU.png

Franco is one excellent programmer...

*i.imgur.com/Jk0O7.png

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

same kernel but Andy's gingerbread & 600Mhz. getting Neocore score of 55-55.5 with sound off.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 26, 2011)

really am in the best support forum on mobiles..thx a lot guys..

thx @sam for ur quick and valuable reply. yes u r right, if i am gonna investing 10k to a mobile these days, its better to go with good and stable brands. and yea, mi410 looks really a VFM ph with its upgraded h/w and etc.. the same ph. is rebranded by many comps in india with diffs prices..

olive - OliveSmart VS300 - priced it rs. 20k apprx.
spice/cls - mi 410 - priced it rs. 13999/-
huawei - ideos x6 - priced it rs. 17700/- apprx.
more to come.....


@AndroidFan thx for ur advise. yes, i hav seen on xda devs forums abt a good user base for lgO1 and also they done pretty awesome haks with dis phone. 

do u guys knw any shop/dealer/retailer in kolkata who can sell me da lgO1 @ cheapest price.. thx in advance..


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 26, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> hi everyone.. going to buy my first android ph. after so confused between may android phns, i start reading many forum and reviews. some says goods and some says bads. lastly my choice was samsung G3 (for da low price). but in gsmareana, there is lot of complains abt call dropping with it, which is a very imp. thing in any phone. i am getting this ph. around 7500 from flipkart. and then i increase my budget and decide to pour xtra 2500 to by budget. nw as i hav red so much abt lgO1 and fit/g3, i thought i would go for lgO1. then i confused and thinking, for a first time android user like me spending xtra 2500 for lgO1, is it worth it ??
> 
> 1.so guys plz suggest me.. plz keep in mind dat i am a very new user to android, bt at the same time i am more of a technical person. i do experiments with my mob. it could be any phone. my long last used ph was nokia 3230, i just r*ped it so many times..;p . nw its stolen.
> 
> ...


g3 was my first fone n i thot it was amazing but after i got d O1 i thot it was evn better n nw its jus ultimate after flashing a custom rom........trust me go for the O1 cos its completely worth it
n besides,ppl like total mall will giv u d fone for like 9k + sum free goodies as well


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 26, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> g3 was my first fone n i thot it was amazing but after i got d O1 i thot it was evn better n nw its jus ultimate after flashing a custom rom........trust me go for the O1 cos its completely worth it
> n besides,ppl like total mall will giv u d fone for like 9k + sum free goodies as well



thx for ur advise @pratheek..bt i dnt think we hav total-mall in kolkata..


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2011)

Help me out.. God damn Windows just crashed while updating.. before that phone was in Emergency mode with yellow screen.. and now I can't get it ahead of the dreaded LG logo.. any recommendations?


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 26, 2011)

hw about lg me p350. with loaw res. as fit. bt price is attractive. any idea or experiences with it guys ...plz share..


----------



## ironfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys... just thought to share my home screen. I love the live weather wallpaper which changes with the change in weather.. I want to have the transparent genie weather widget.. but this morph thing went over my head.. But im happy with Go weather... its got cool skins


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Help me out.. God damn Windows just crashed while updating.. before that phone was in Emergency mode with yellow screen.. and now I can't get it ahead of the dreaded LG logo.. any recommendations?



kdz able to read phone info? if yes, just flash v10b. if not, try a hard reset. if it enters emergency mode mobile can be fixed easily.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just rooted and installed Clockworkmod. This is the first time I did this. 

And now downloading [DEV][UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.4] CyanogenMod 7.1-RC0 (Android 2.3.4) - xda-developers. 

Now after this, which kernel of franco should I download?? I mean BFS one of CFS one?? [KERNEL][26 JUN]franco.Kernel |.v18|VR|CFS|BFS|SLQB|TinyRCU|ZRAM|GPU+ |.41| - xda-developers

What are the diff.??


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2011)

OK fixed the phone.. thanks to KDZ.. Now I need to get Gingerbread from somewhere.. where can I get Cyanogenmod for this phone?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, just rooted and installed Clockworkmod. This is the first time I did this.
> 
> And now downloading [DEV][UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.4] CyanogenMod 7.1-RC0 (Android 2.3.4) - xda-developers.
> 
> ...




BFS is for Gingerbread... go for it...



hellknight said:


> OK fixed the phone.. thanks to KDZ.. Now I need to ge
> Gingerbread from somewhere.. where can I get Cyanogenmod for this phone?




See link above. Install custom recovery first... use Rom Manager from market


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, flashed CM7..!! Now how to get the Market App?? Without it I won't be able to download any app.

One more thing, I don't know much in this area, but what app did you used on those screenshots of results after applying v18 of franco?? I mean what app is that??

And if you don't mind, How to install that Kernel please 

As far I readed the docs, looks like boot into recovery and install. Is it as simple as that?? :O

I've clockworkmod, I did backup before installing CM7, so did it backed up everything including the ROM itself or just the data, apps and all??

I mean using that backup I can get back to stock ROM right??

Sorry for noobish questions.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2011)

On the ROM page, you will find the link to GAPPS. I am on my cell phone so cannot post the link.

Kernel has to be flashed just like CM7.

To take screen shots, download Shoot Me from the market...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahh extremely sorry, how come I didn't noticed that one. I read it line by line, still missed. 

No, I know about Shoot Me, I was talking about those benchmarks one.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

benchmark are quadrant & neocore.

btw krishnandu, have you saved the nandroid backup in pc?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

@Sam, Yes, I did all these using ROM Manager. I saved the folder it created name on Date and Time of creation.

I've clockworkmod, I did backup before installing CM7, so did it backed up everything including the ROM itself or just the data, apps and all??

I mean using that backup I can get back to stock ROM right??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

i did nandroid backup 3 times & 2 time ended u formatting the card 

hmmm, it should include everything inc the contacts, apps, etc.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks 

Now just trying the options out


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

do it manually. also if you flash Franco's kernel, you can't use the built in cpu setting in CM7 to alter CPU speed. need to go for some apps to do it. if you have not flashed Franco's kernel, go to CryoMod setting>Performance>CPU Setting> 

Available Governors: choose smartass or smoothass (don't they have better naming scheme for these things  ) next choose Min frequency & Max frequency. 

i achieved quadrant of 900-950 usually & Neocore is always the same @ 55.5.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks 

I already flashed Franco's v18

BTW I'm facing a problem with date and time, it's showing wrong date and time when I select "Use Network Provided Values".


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2011)

The gingerbread update for optimus one is live! Rollout started with Romania.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 27, 2011)

Gollum said:


> The gingerbread update for optimus one is live! Rollout started with Romania.



Looks like its here... Maybe this is the link to the download... -- *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/ARUSSV/V20b_00/V20B_00.kdz

I am not going to update...

*WARNING:* Messes with the baseband. You cannot jump back to other custom ROMS because then you won't have GSM service. You will be stuck with it...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Looks like its here... Maybe this is the link to the download... -- *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/ARUSSV/V20b_00/V20B_00.kdz
> 
> I am not going to update...
> 
> *WARNING:* Messes with the baseband. You cannot jump back to other custom ROMS because then you won't have GSM service. You will be stuck with it...



Is it Indian rom ? I am using romania update and its awesome- no bugs at all.

and regarding the warning you just wrote- you can downgrade to froyo 2.2 version from kdz, and then the same procedure to install custom roms. So its exactly not a warning  lol


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Looks like its here... Maybe this is the link to the download... -- *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/ARUSSV/V20b_00/V20B_00.kdz
> 
> I am not going to update...
> 
> *WARNING:* Messes with the baseband. You cannot jump back to other custom ROMS because then you won't have GSM service. You will be stuck with it...



wats dat mean ? wont be able to hav gsm service... plz explain a bit. thx

is dat mean we should update lgO1 to official gingerbread ??? plz clarify..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I am not going to update...



me2. I HATE LG. i only like XDA


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> me2. I HATE LG. i only like XDA



+1



dreatica said:


> Is it Indian rom ? I am using romania update and its awesome- no bugs at all.
> 
> and regarding the warning you just wrote- you can downgrade to froyo 2.2 version from kdz, and then the same procedure to install custom roms. So its exactly not a warning  lol



Isn't KDZ dangerous? It likes to brick phones... I love my custom recovery... Can't trust KDZ...



gmg9 said:


> wats dat mean ? wont be able to hav gsm service... plz explain a bit. thx
> 
> is dat mean we should update lgO1 to official gingerbread ??? plz clarify..



No GSM means, after upgrading to official Gingerbread using KDZ, if you want to go back to another custom ROM, then you would lose the ability to make phone calls.

But as Dreatica said, there is a workaround... downgrading to official 2.2 V10B using the KDZ tool is possible, after which you can install custom ROMs again...


----------



## dreatica (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> +1
> 
> Isn't KDZ dangerous? It likes to brick phones... I love my custom recovery... Can't trust KDZ...



The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it. 

Its just how you take it.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm..dats means we will never want to do a official GB upgrade. although, hav doubt hw many wants to do so except installing custom roms..hehe..

its a really bad move by lg. why they hav done such a stupid thing..kick lg..

do it get a 2.3.4 icecream upgrade in future..any idea ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, now I'm facing some hiccups, can anyone please address the problems...

1. I installed Launcher Pro, but everytime I reboot it gets default set to ADW Launcher.

2. I tried uninstalling ADW launcher but the uninstall option is not there.

3. The google search widget and the weather widget(beautiful widget), gets added when I add them, but after reboot it says "Problem Loading Widget",  I guess the Google Search widget is of ADW.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, now I'm facing some hiccups, can anyone please address the problems...
> 
> 1. I installed Launcher Pro, but everytime I reboot it gets default set to ADW Launcher.
> 
> ...



For 1&2, uninstall ADW from Titanium backup. I guess you are using custom rom where the ADW is the default launcher, so it cant be installed directly. Use as stated above to do it and will resolve the issue.

3. Move those widgets to phone memory from settings-application.


----------



## sanket (Jun 28, 2011)

I am using P-500 since 2 days. But someone tell me 
(1) how do i close the opened applications on it>??? I didnt find 'exit' button in any of the application.
(2) how do i send .apk files via bluetooth to other phones??


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> hmm..dats means we will never want to do a official GB upgrade. although, hav doubt hw many wants to do so except installing custom roms..hehe..
> 
> its a really bad move by lg. why they hav done such a stupid thing..kick lg..
> 
> do it get a 2.3.4 icecream upgrade in future..any idea ?



You should taste the official GB update, the only thing that keeping some users away, is you have to go back to froyo through kdz if you wanna revert back to old custom roms and kdz is the cause of brick phone for noobs. You all are not noobs here, have flashed roms many times etc. 

Since CM7-Mik is working to bring up a patch for new baseband/old baseband, it will be just a matter of zip to flash and revert. Give the dev some hours to bring it up.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 28, 2011)

dreatica said:


> You should taste the official GB update, the only thing that keeping some users away, is you have to go back to froyo through kdz if you wanna revert back to old custom roms and kdz is the cause of brick phone for noobs. You all are not noobs here, have flashed roms many times etc.
> 
> Since CM7-Mik is working to bring up a patch for new baseband/old baseband, it will be just a matter of zip to flash and revert. Give the dev some hours to bring it up.



thx for the update...

i got a crazy deal with lgO1. one month old @ 7500/- with bill and all other accessories + screen protecter. going to look at it and if everything ok, will buy it. make was feb,2011. so the users complained issues are fixed i guess.

thx a lot frnds for all ur suggestion and updates..


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

sanket said:


> I am using P-500 since 2 days. But someone tell me
> (1) how do i close the opened applications on it>??? I didnt find 'exit' button in any of the application.
> (2) how do i send .apk files via bluetooth to other phones??



1. Android manages the application background process itself with efficient ram management, if you wanna manually stop that apps, go to settings-application-running apps name-stop.

2. Use bluetooth file manager to send files.



gmg9 said:


> thx for the update...
> 
> i got a crazy deal with lgO1. one month old @ 7500/- with bill and all other accessories + screen protecter. going to look at it and if everything ok, will buy it. make was feb,2011. so the users complained issues are fixed i guess.
> 
> thx a lot frnds for all ur suggestion and updates..



One of my friend is selling at same price, with cover and screen protector, not sure about the make.  Go grab it, its VFM phone


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2011)

does flashing custom ROMS void warranty??


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> does flashing custom ROMS void warranty??



Yes.


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2011)

so are there chances of a phone becoming dead by flashing??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:
			
		

> so are there chances of a phone becoming dead by flashing??


 As long as you follow the steps properly and dont make any mistake, you should do fine.
Have a look at this link  -
what are the chances of getting bricked? - Android Forums


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 28, 2011)

guys, as i am going to buy this 2nd hand 1mnth old lgO1..can u tell wat areas should i inspect in da phone, as i hav never bought a used phone before.. thx for all ur advise..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> guys, as i am going to buy this 2nd hand 1mnth old lgO1..can u tell wat areas should i inspect in da phone, as i hav never bought a used phone before.. thx for all ur advise..



Few links to help you-
Buying a Used Cell Phone | What to Look For


Tips On Buying Used Cell Phones | Cellphone Tips


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2011)

when is the GB update is ging to arrive for O1.??
will it come with preinstalled GB??


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> when is the GB update is ging to arrive for O1.??
> will it come with preinstalled GB??



May be August/September and I am not sure if it comes preinstalled.


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2011)

my local dealer says  black color of O1 is not coming and will not come.
i will get a white color O1 with an LG bluetooth @11.5k.(will give @11k after some bargain,...................i think so)
do you think it is a good deal or i should buy it online??


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> my local dealer says  black color of O1 is not coming and will not come.
> i will get a white color O1 with an LG bluetooth @11.5k.(will give @11k after some bargain,...................i think so)
> do you think it is a good deal or i should buy it online??



I think you should buy online, its available for 8-9k, why wasting money by paying 2-2.5k extra ?


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2011)

> my local dealer says black color of O1 is not coming and will not come.
> i will get a white color O1 with an LG bluetooth @11.5k.(will give @11k after some bargain,...................i think so)
> do you think it is a good deal or i should buy it online??





> I think you should buy online, its available for 8-9k, why wasting money by paying 2-2.5k extra ?



please do tell me from where i can get it for 8-9k online?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jun 28, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> thx for ur advise @pratheek..bt i dnt think we hav total-mall in kolkata..



just an example lol



royal.tarun said:


> does flashing custom ROMS void warranty??



didnt LG make a statement on their Facebook page saying dat rooting and flashing of custom firmware doesnt void ur warranty??

UPDATE!
i was right! modifii posted this link earlier 
*www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150205338062585

but i think it only applies for smartfones sold in italy


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> please do tell me from where i can get it for 8-9k online?



check PM


----------



## sanket (Jun 28, 2011)

Im facing problem opening pictures in gallery in my P500. Whenever i open gallery, it displays the message "no files to show". But when i open the DCIM folder from file manager, then the pictures are shown, but only in list mode. If i click to open any picture, it shows black screen. The selected picture appears after some time but then next/previous picture cant be seen in fullscreen view.
what could be the problem???? and its solution??? 
help needed .


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 28, 2011)

how can i use my optimus one to connect my PC to internet?

plz give detailed info about USB tethering and what to do in PC to connect etc.

i am totally n00b about android.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2011)

Just plugin your O1 and turn on your Mobile Data and USB Tethering, your PC will automatically get connected.

I'm assuming that your OS will automatically detect all the drivers. At least Win 7 does.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

sanket said:


> Im facing problem opening pictures in gallery in my P500. Whenever i open gallery, it displays the message "no files to show". But when i open the DCIM folder from file manager, then the pictures are shown, but only in list mode. If i click to open any picture, it shows black screen. The selected picture appears after some time but then next/previous picture cant be seen in fullscreen view.
> what could be the problem???? and its solution???
> help needed .



try quickpic. check if it works.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2011)

dreatica said:


> For 1&2, uninstall ADW from Titanium backup. I guess you are using custom rom where the ADW is the default launcher, so it cant be installed directly. Use as stated above to do it and will resolve the issue.
> 
> 3. Move those widgets to phone memory from settings-application.



Thanks, it worked fine..!!

Now looking for some cool widgets 

Beautiful widgets is nice, but is there something better..??

I mean I can try all of them from market but any personal recommendations??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

i have mine with O2X theme/GO Launcher EX & GO Weather.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

^^Thanks Sam..!! Go Weather looks great..!!


----------



## sanket (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks man. it works


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 29, 2011)

i like the miui style skin of go weather

btw, anybody tried new official gingerbread update.....???


----------



## dreatica (Jun 29, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> i like the miui style skin of go weather
> 
> btw, anybody tried new official gingerbread update.....???



I like fancy widgets with themes.  PS: I am using official GB


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 29, 2011)

so hows performance and stability of this rom???


----------



## chandrudme (Jun 29, 2011)

Can O1 be used as a wi-fi modem?


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 29, 2011)

^^^ yea..... using wifi tethering u can connect upto 4 wifi devices......


----------



## dreatica (Jun 29, 2011)

MasterMinds said:


> so hows performance and stability of this rom???



Excellent battery backup, even better thn froyo roms. Performance is double the froyo official rom but you cant compare it with custom roms like Cm7. If you are looking for great battery backup, no bugs at all and at par performace- than go for the official gingerbread. 

My quad scores are 1021 and neocore is 38.2fps. I haven't charged the mobile from last 24 hours, and its still 43%. 2g sync,facebook,twitter, gtalk always on. 1-2 hours of music, 20-30mins of gaming and offcourse I do browse a lot.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2011)

if LG was able to make a good ROM, think what devs will turn it into?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, now after trying CM7 I'm really liking it, specially the battery life, and the smoothness. And overall a lag free Android 

Thanks for Sam and Android Fan for all the help.

Now, I need solutions to some problem.

Firstly, Date and Time, I've enabled Automatic Date and Time, but it shows wrong date and time, I guess it's calculating wrong region, there is no option for setting region too. How can I fix this?? I know, disabling Automatic will solve the problem. But still, is this a bug?? I didn't see that in bug list.

Secondly, Weather widget, I'm not satisfied with the weather widget I'm using right now(Go Weather), I mean, it doesn't refresh when I unlock screen or when I enable WiFi(I didn't see any settings for that, though I'll surely look again).


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 29, 2011)

the simple and functional weather widget i think is, which comes with lg's stock rom....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

^^Ya, looking for that one but couldn't find it yet


----------



## dreatica (Jun 29, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, now after trying CM7 I'm really liking it, specially the battery life, and the smoothness. And overall a lag free Android
> 
> Thanks for Sam and Android Fan for all the help.
> 
> ...



1. Go to settings-date and time- select time zone GMT +05:30, IST
and then select the automatic option, it will update it. Its related to network if they push the automatic update, and sometimes it does fail.

2. I dont use GO weather widget, if you looking for such features which you mentioned here- use beautiful widgets, or fancy widgets.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks 

Will try both again, but time problem didn't solved. BTW I tried that already before posting and tried that again now, didn't helped.

Looks like BSNL itself is pushing wrong information.


----------



## sanket (Jun 29, 2011)

I want to share .apk files via bluetooth in my LG Optimus One. For this i tried "bluetooth file transfer" application. But as soon as the application is started, it shows an error message 
"Can't initialize low-level Bluetooth library! Reason: bt_api->standard->hw_layer->constructor) Can't link to bluetooth servics,"
what could be the problem>??? any other way to share .apk files via bluetooth???


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

^^^Two days ago, I shared Talking Tom Cat pro with my uncle... it was a 17 MB file and shared it without any problems whatsoever using Bluetooth File Transfer.

Make sure both your phone and the receiver phone are set to "discoverable" and then try again...



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will try both again, but time problem didn't solved. BTW I tried that already before posting and tried that again now, didn't helped.
> 
> Looks like BSNL itself is pushing wrong information.



Definitely BSNL. Their towers have wrong location info and messes up AGPS navigation. And now even their time settings are wrong...


----------



## sanket (Jun 29, 2011)

^^^ tried this bt still having same problem


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

FM is really problematic. Well it enables BT, though this is already mentioned at ROM Thread(though I don't know how come LG managed that if it's the same chip). But the main problem is no Auto Scan option, and only 5 channels can be saved.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys is there any way possible to use PC's net connection on p500? 

btw updated to mik's cyano, It's so awesome xD, gonna flash kernel etc now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

No I guess, only possible if you have WiFi.

Enjoy CM7


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 30, 2011)

la..lalala..la..lalala..

hey guys..finally today morning i captured  da device..
as i told u its for rs. 7500/-
1. phone with rs. 250 screen protector
2. free 2gb wifi hotspot card (ozone)

and its a ICC world edition..

bt the prob is dat is by default comes with the v10c..

so my question is dat is it possible to upgrade to GB without downgrade to v10b ??


----------



## dreatica (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will try both again, but time problem didn't solved. BTW I tried that already before posting and tried that again now, didn't helped.
> 
> Looks like BSNL itself is pushing wrong information.



BSNL  its the cause of pushing wrong information. Does this feature matter ? if you manually add the time, it will still reflect the same as it does with auto feature 



gmg9 said:


> la..lalala..la..lalala..
> 
> hey guys..finally today morning i captured  da device..
> as i told u its for rs. 7500/-
> ...



Congrats, and yes. You can root the v10c etc from gingerbread root application which was discovered later. Check xda.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 30, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Congrats, and yes. You can root the v10c etc from gingerbread root application which was discovered later. Check xda.



i chek with lg, they r nt provifing the GB upgrade yet, says in august or septembar.
so hw u got the oficial GB upgrade and can plz tell me steps to install it. thx.

after seeing so many custom roms threads.. i really confused..
guys plz help me..
which custom rom i should install.. i need a stable one..
i heard cm7.1-rc0 has some bugs and many things nt working.. so which cm should i install..

is there any other good custom roms i should try..

plz suggest..


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

We aren't using the offficial LG gingerbread.Probably won't. And it ain't gonna be releasing anytime soon.

Install void #forever. IMO that's the most stable gingerbread custom ROM.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 30, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i chek with lg, they r nt provifing the GB upgrade yet, says in august or septembar.
> so hw u got the oficial GB upgrade and can plz tell me steps to install it. thx.
> 
> after seeing so many custom roms threads.. i really confused..
> ...



CM7 ROM 6.5.5 developed by Mik is very good. It fixes most of the bugs and also integrates Franco's v18 kernel + some other fixes. Its smooth and fast with excellent battery life. I am using it currently and it is awesome...

*Here is a 10-step process to install custom recovery on LG Optimus One...*

1. First of all, you will need to root your phone. Install Gingerbreak -- [26.04.2011][v1.2] GingerBreak APK (root for GingerBread) - xda-developers

2. After rooting the phone by running Gingerbreak, install ROM Manager from the market.

3. In the ROM Manager, select "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery"

4. Download the latest version of Mik's ROM (currently 6.5.5) -- [UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.4,testing:6.5.5] CyanogenMod 7.1-RC0 (Android 2.3.4) - xda-developers

5. Boot into recovery

6. From the recovery, take Nandroid backup (Nandroid + android secure)

7. Toggle USB from recovery and copy Nandroid folder to your PC. That is your backup...

8. From the wipe menu, wipe everything... Use all options...

9. Again toggle USB mode, and copy Mik's ROM zip to the root of SD Card.
*
10. From the flash menu, flash the latest Mik's ROM.*

Reboot and you are done...

Cheers!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> la..lalala..la..lalala..
> 
> hey guys..finally today morning i captured  da device..
> as i told u its for rs. 7500/-
> ...



plz tell me mate from where u got @7500.
BTW what is ur lg's manufactured date?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 30, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> We aren't using the offficial LG gingerbread.Probably won't. And it ain't gonna be releasing anytime soon.
> 
> Install void #forever. IMO that's the most stable gingerbread custom ROM.



I am using official LG gingerbread  No battery drain, no performance issues, and no bugs. 

After updating the baseband, no network issues for me whereas I use to get 2-3 bars in office, now its stable full bars. What else do you need ? 

BTW: sometimes lags in playing angry birds at last levels where is require high physics graphics or something. Rest all smooth.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 30, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> plz tell me mate from where u got @7500.
> BTW what is ur lg's manufactured date?



its a one month old ph. the owner going to buy a iphone4, dats why he in need for urgent cash. i got the deal in quickr[dot]com. u search there u will got a good deal of 2nd hand phones if u want to buy. other wise search through local dealer/shops. a little burgain can bring down the price to 9k.

mine make date is feb,2011.



AndroidFan said:


> CM7 ROM 6.5.5 developed by Mik is very good. It fixes most of the bugs and also integrates Franco's v18 kernel + some other fixes. Its smooth and fast with excellent battery life. I am using it currently and it is awesome...
> 
> *Here is a 10-step process to install custom recovery on LG Optimus One...*
> 
> ...



thx a million for the steps  ur steps r so clean n easy to follow. though some tech knowledge required, but thats ok.
i hav a q abt this CM rom. i red on its forum page dat few things r not qorking with this rom. so can u tell me, if those things has been fixed or not ??

another one is dat u mention dat u hav installed the official GB rom.
is it the russian one? can u plz show us the steps for this official rom to install. i really wanna try this official rom before going for CM. again frnd, thx a lot. stay safe.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I am using official LG gingerbread  No battery drain, no performance issues, and no bugs.
> 
> After updating the baseband, no network issues for me whereas I use to get 2-3 bars in office, now its stable full bars. What else do you need ?
> 
> BTW: sometimes lags in playing angry birds at last levels where is require high physics graphics or something. Rest all smooth.



Why would you want to use the official gingerbead when a STABLE CM 7 ROM is out? I really don't see the point.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 30, 2011)

I have not installed official GB ROM. I plan to stay with CM7 until something better comes up. I suggest you test CM7 first.

Once you install official GB ROM, it is difficult to come back to CM7. Mik has developed a flashable zip to update basebands, but for some users, it has not worked.

It is easier to install CM7 using ClockworkMod than to install stock LG ROM using KDZ...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it out for india?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Gollum said:


> Is it out for india?



Country doesn't matter... its the same phone globally...


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

hey guys how do I get back my contacts after installing different ROM's? apparently I didn't sync them with google, But I have a titanium backup...

I tried restoring contacts storage 2.2 or something like that and try to reboot... but it just hangs at red LG boot screen....I've managed to restore my SMS's and call logs using similar settings, BUT NOT CONTACTS :/. 

Any help? Or Am I doomed? :/

EDIT: It actually DOES reboot properly when I remove the battery and try again, but the contacts ain't restored that way :/. ANY HELP?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Country doesn't matter... its the same phone globally...



You mean I can install the romania rom?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

Gollum said:


> You mean I can install the romania rom?



Why not? You can install ROM from any country! Heck, I installed v10B of portugal when I bricked my phone few months back, and was using it for a month or something. was stable.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 30, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I have not installed official GB ROM. I plan to stay with CM7 until something better comes up. I suggest you test CM7 first.
> 
> Once you install official GB ROM, it is difficult to come back to CM7. Mik has developed a flashable zip to update basebands, but for some users, it has not worked.
> 
> It is easier to install CM7 using ClockworkMod than to install stock LG ROM using KDZ...



yea, sorry, its for @dreatica who installed and using the official lg GB rom.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys after much thinking i have decided to take the safe route and buy LG optimus 1 instead of other fancy deals at this price point . 
I just want know how is the sound quality via headphones , also i am going to use it with my car stereo .  Also does the GPS works properly ? I am new to android OS , previously used IOS on my ipod touch 2g . Just want to know if SE w8 is a better deal for me ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 30, 2011)

^W8 is a total fail device from SE. Still stuck on Android 2.1. Forget it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I just want know how is the sound quality via headphones , also i am going to use it with my car stereo .



quality in headphone is good. there is not virtual surround sound as found in some Galaxy mobiles but the headphone quality is one of the best i have seen.



rohan_mhtr said:


> Also does the GPS works properly ? I am new to android OS , previously used IOS on my ipod touch 2g . Just want to know if SE w8 is a better deal for me ?



GPS is very accurate. using it extensively since a couple of week now.

W8 = EPIC FAIL.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

hi, guys..nw i av some doubts and queries..
1. though i try to move all custom installed apps to sd card (using App2SD), bt some apps could nt be moved. i dnt knw why. may be they dnt work from sd card. bt the prob is dat i installed some of this type apps. naturally after installing few like dis apps phone showing low space msg. so hw to resolve this? do i need to uninstall those apps which cannt be moved to sd card ??

2. there is no exit oftion on most of da apps. so when i hit the back button, the apps is still running in da background which i again open advanced task killer to kill/close them. any idea..

3. plz suggest all ur best must hav apps/games/tools/hacks for lgO1..

4. any good uninstaller for uninstalling the installed apps?

again, thx a lot all for ur advise..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

For unistallation try this free tool-
Link-
Uninstaller - Android app on AppBrain



			
				 gmg9 said:
			
		

> 3. plz suggest all ur best must hav apps/games/tools/hacks for lgO1..


 There are way too many.
Get Angry birds, Google Goggles,Astro File manager,etc
Have a look at this thread-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps.html




			
				 gmg9 said:
			
		

> 2. there is no exit oftion on most of da apps. so when i hit the back button, the apps is still running in da background which i again open advanced task killer to kill/close them. any idea..


 I dont think so. As long as ATK does your job, dont bother 



			
				 gmg9 said:
			
		

> 1. though i try to move all custom installed apps to sd card (using App2SD), bt some apps could nt be moved. i dnt knw why. may be they dnt work from sd card. bt the prob is dat i installed some of this type apps. naturally after installing few like dis apps phone showing low space msg. so hw to resolve this? do i need to uninstall those apps which cannt be moved to sd card ??


 I dont think pre-installed apps can be moved


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont think pre-installed apps can be moved



not talking abt just pre-installed bt post installed apps. like i installed nfs-shift,mobo player,swype,go launcher,g weather  etc.. this apps cannot be moved by app2sd.

now xact this time my O1 showing 17mb internal mem left.. wat to do   hw come so much mem eaten !!! i think the apps data eat so much space 

and plz suggest what apps i use to root this 2.2.1 v10c phone..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 1, 2011)

I went out today to check prices and dealer quoted Rs 10000 for optimus 1 . 
I also noticed the new Samsung galaxy fit for Rs 10200 , i liked the looks and feel of it . Any ideas ? I am not that into hardcore gaming and all but a better camera and sound quality will do .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:
			
		

> I am not that into hardcore gaming and all
> but a better camera and sound quality
> will do .


 The Galaxy does have a better camera. Its also got flash. The Optimus One P500's lacks only in the camera scence. No flash


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2011)

fit doesn' have flash.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can anybody answer my previous question? 

I can't restore my contacts using titanium backup, it just hangs at red lg boot screen after I restore contacts storage and contacts sync adapter...I used to do something similar earlier to restore contacts. Contacts weren't synced with google ( BIG MISTAKE)

EDIT: I think I just bricked my phone lol, Phone just isn't starting even after restoring back to previous state. :/. Will try flashing void #forever or something later and see if it works then.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2011)

i think you are trying to replace contact app & not restore the contacts. 

what is the state of your mobile? does it gets turned on?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

can anyone plz tell me which apps i use to root my lgO1 v10c phone ??

this problem seriously annoying...only 19mb left on internal mem.. dont getting any sms or cant install any apps 
any of u guys faced similar type problem, hw u solved it..plz share...


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 1, 2011)

Idk how A2SD actually works, But try flashing DarkTremor's or any other A2SD. You must be using the software 'Apps2SD' right?. I'm really not sure how different they are, But what's wrong in trying .

Btw fixed my phone, but lost contacts :/. Got call log and messages back though wtf xD.

CYANOGEN IS SOOOOOOOOOO FAST


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2011)

before flashing dark tremor's script uninstall app2sd. also you may need to move the apps manually. i have over 25 apps installed, many in phone memory to use widgets. & still 125Mb left.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

trying gingerbreak 1.20. bt one doubt is dat do i hav to copy the apk file to phone mem and den install in from there using file manager?? or just copy it to sd card n do the rest.

i hav inserted another sd card.format it with fat32. the original 2gb sd card i didnt format. bt after rooting my phone i will remove dat another sd card and re-insert the 2gb card again. hope this ok, right ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 1, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> trying gingerbreak 1.20. bt one doubt is dat do i hav to copy the apk file to phone mem and den install in from there using file manager?? or just copy it to sd card n do the rest.
> 
> i hav inserted another sd card.format it with fat32. the original 2gb sd card i didnt format. bt after rooting my phone i will remove dat another sd card and re-insert the 2gb card again. hope this ok, right ??



Just install Gingerbreak from anywhere... doesn't matter...

Does your original SD Card include NDrive navigation with India maps? I had formatted mine without knowing what I was losing...

I had rooted my O1 (which came with V10B) with SuperOneClick...

After installing custom ROMS, never had to root ever again because all custom ROMS are pre-rooted...


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 1, 2011)

And It's also safer flashing custom ROM's through ClockworkMod than using KDZ to install original stuff, it has bricked far more devices than custom ROM's

EDIT: Btw anyone installed latest (the one released today) franco kernel? 

Do NOT try it for now, It will misalign your screen as reported by many users and me


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Just install Gingerbreak from anywhere... doesn't matter...



thx .. yes i hav fiannal rooted my phone. now trying to install custom recovery. having doubt if android sdk/adb needs to be installed...



> Does your original SD Card include NDrive navigation with India maps? I had formatted mine without knowing what I was losing...



yes..bt i never cheked if it has indian maps included.



> I had rooted my O1 (which came with V10B) with SuperOneClick...



mine is 2.2.1 v10c.. so had use gingerbreak. works smoothly.



> After installing custom ROMS, never had to root ever again because all custom ROMS are pre-rooted...



wat custom rom u r using. cm7 i guess!! if so, can u plz tell me, on cm7 page few things mentioned r not working, is those all fixed ?? do u face any problem or lag or hang issue ??

wat cm7 should i install? 6.5.4 stable or 6.5.5 xperimental ? any idea wats the differences when using those ??


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 1, 2011)

> thx .. yes i hav fiannal rooted my phone. now trying to install custom recovery. having doubt if android sdk/adb needs to be installed...



If you decide to install ClockworkMod custom recovery, you don't need to do ADB shell and other complicated stuff ( a HUGE relief ) and its more functional and up to date than other custom recoveries.

To install it, just follow the steps

1) Download 'ROM Manager' from Market

2) Click 'Flash clockwork mod recovery'

it's as simple as that. Don't bother install Amon RA custom recovery, its tedious and somewhat outdated now.



> wat custom rom u r using. cm7 i guess!! if so, can u plz tell me, on cm7 page few things mentioned r not working, is those all fixed ?? do u face any problem or lag or hang issue ??
> 
> wat cm7 should i install? 6.5.4 stable or 6.5.5 xperimental ? any idea wats the differences when using those ??



Only issue is with radio, bluetooth headset and camera. I barely use camera and and others are totally ignored. So I went for CM7. It'll take time to fix.

Actually its like 3x faster than the original 2.2 ROM even with a fully loaded phone lol ( haven't tried official 2.3, but according to others its just a bit faster than 2.2


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ I use CyanogenMod 7 6.5.5... It is super awesome... very fast... smooth. Please get that one... Camera settings are fixed in it and it has integrated Franco's kernel...

*To install custom recovery, use ROM Manager. No need for ADB from SDK.*

There are a few bugs... but they are a lot less than found on LG Stock ROM...

The main thing I dislike about this ROM is GPS is not good... it was better in Froyo custom ROMS... but it will improve...

Mik's page lists the following bugs


> Call via bluetooth headset don't work (crappy sound/mic).
> Divx/xvid playback don't work (use MoboPlayer)
> Camera zoom need to be refixed
> Strange crash in Camera (Restore defaults in video mode)
> ...



I don't use bluetooth calling... but it can be a problem for some...
For DivX playback, I use Rock Player.
Camera Zoom does not work. At 5x zoom, it feels like its 2x. 
Don't use ADW launcher. I use Modaco Gingerbread launcher. Its a lot faster and simpler...

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> If you decide to install ClockworkMod custom recovery, you don't need to do ADB shell and other complicated stuff ( a HUGE relief ) and its more functional and up to date than other custom recoveries.
> 
> To install it, just follow the steps
> 
> ...



thx a lot..u just make it so simple..hope i will do it and it will works perfectly..



> Only issue is with radio, bluetooth headset and camera. I barely use camera and and others are totally ignored. So I went for CM7. It'll take time to fix.



i dnt use radio. but camera and bt headset i use when i go outside.. so i hav to compromise on dis to install cm7. hope the dvs will fix dis too.



> Actually its like 3x faster than the original 2.2 ROM even with a fully loaded phone lol ( haven't tried official 2.3, but according to others its just a bit faster than 2.2



thx .. bt i actually meant difference between 6.5.4 n 6.5.5 when using..
do i go for stable or xperimental ?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 1, 2011)

So will the Samsung FIT make a good buy , there arent many in depth reviews on it .


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm using Stable for now.... I always prefer Stable stuff mostly, but its because of time constraints now... I don't have enough time to fix issues if I come across any (Not that I'm saying experimental one has issues). 

Get stable IMO.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 1, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> So will the Samsung FIT make a good buy , there arent many in depth reviews on it .



trust me, i red a whole bunch of reviews and suggestions/opinions etc. for 1 month to buy lgO1 or go for fit. finally, i go for lgO1. just make sure u hav after jan,2011 make.

i can give u bunch of galaxy fit reviews if u want to. but just remind dat, it has poor resolution. and i guy from whome i bought this 2nd hand phone also was going for fit, bt at last decided to buy lgO1. and if u r just a user, use talk n sms, dnt need to bother abt diffrences. u can go for fit. bt if u r a experimental user like me, try to r*pe da phone every sec. then lgO1 is for u.



siddhesh222 said:


> I'm using Stable for now.... I always prefer Stable stuff mostly, but its because of time constraints now... I don't have enough time to fix issues if I come across any (Not that I'm saying experimental one has issues).
> 
> Get stable IMO.



ok, thx a lot. i will go for da stable one.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys I've noticed my battery drains SUPER FAST after installing cm7, I had also wiped my battery stats... Who is the culprit? The ROM, 748 OC or the battery stats?

Btw I also heard there was some battery calibration hack? How do I apply it ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2011)

wipe ext, cache battery stats, etc before and after installing the rom. use for a day then flash franco's kernel.

btw how much backup are you getting?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 2, 2011)

Barely ~15 hours I think.. Will properly check again.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, facing some odd problems. Like whenever I reboot my phone all the settings and preferences gets deleted. Like A/c sync settings gets deleted, twitter login gets deleted, I need to type id and password again.

What's the problem??

And can anyone explain me CPU Governers?? What are they?? I set it to smartass but again on reboot it got changed to default interactive.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 3, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, facing some odd problems. Like whenever I reboot my phone all the settings and preferences gets deleted. Like A/c sync settings gets deleted, twitter login gets deleted, I need to type id and password again.
> 
> What's the problem??
> 
> And can anyone explain me CPU Governers?? What are they?? I set it to smartass but again on reboot it got changed to default interactive.



To maintain governers, also select option "Set on Boot" into the Cyanogenmod Performance menu. Else use an app like No Frills CPU Control. 

I never had the problem of any settings being reset. I reboot my phone many times a day. If I don't reboot, then the games start laging, or some app might cause battery drain. So, to be sure, I reboot twice a day.

Facebook and Twitter login details might go away when you clear the cache. But not sure why other settings reset.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I'm back to Stock ROM. Will try void #forever today


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2011)

hi guys.. i got a update notify about a upgrade to v10E when i connect to my wifi. nw, i want to upgrade to this version (as before going for a custom rom, i just want play abit with offcial roms).so, my quarries r ...

1. do all my apps/settings/accounts etc.. will be erased because of this upgrade ?
2. do i hav to root it again ?? reinstall custom recovery ??
3. is battery life better in official v10E firmwire ?
4. is all other performance better in this upgrade ?
5. is it froyo 2.2.2 ?
6. if i update rom manager app, do i also need to re-flash clockworkmod ??

thx for ur help........



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, I'm back to Stock ROM. Will try void #forever today



why back? wat happend ? plz share ur experience..
and also good luck with void #forever


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> why back? wat happend ? plz share ur experience..
> and also good luck with void #forever



See above the problem I told. Though others are not facing. Actually I love stable things, and CM7 is still buggy, though they mentioned the bugs on XDA Page.

But now I'm looking for some good ROM, which is as stable as Stock one and battery life, smooth and lag free as CM7


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2011)

@gmg9,
1. NO
2  YES
3. YES, should.
4. maybe only touchscreen bug is fixed. 
5. YES
6. NO. you may check if new update is avl though.

@Krishna, you should have reflashed the rom again. even the DEVs have told the same.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> See above the problem I told. Though others are not facing. Actually I love stable things, and CM7 is still buggy, though they mentioned the bugs on XDA Page.
> 
> But now I'm looking for some good ROM, which is as stable as Stock one and battery life, smooth and lag free as CM7



many users r using cm7 and they hav running it smoothly. i think u should as sam says, try flashing it again. after all we r all android robots to try new things 



Sam said:


> @gmg9,
> 1. NO
> 2  YES
> 3. YES, should.
> ...



thx...

nw the updated says, plugin with usb and install lg pc suit..
can u guys tell me the exact steps to follow to update to stock 2.2.2 rom..thx.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2011)

^^Ya, I did that..!! But then it was stuck at CM7 boot logo, I wiped out everything and did everything again. Actually you know I'm a bit lazy and then I thought if I do all these everytime when will I use the phone?? I mean I need to restore all the apps again, type password for all of them again, again set wallpaper, theme etc. That's is why I got back to Stock ROM.

But now, I'm missing my fast, lag free android


----------



## dib (Jul 3, 2011)

*How to change  SMS Thumbnail Image*

I bought LG Optimus One the day before yesterday.This is my first phone.
While texting messages through SMS i find my messages under thumbnail view of 'me'.But how to dispaly my own image in that thumbnail image presently its blank. I updated 'My Profile' in contacts with my pic n phone number but still the image is blank.
Someone please help.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 3, 2011)

Just a little off topic here, My friend(no it wasnt me!) overclocked his O1 and had enabled set on boot option. Got a kernel panic and was stuck in a boot loop 

Luckily I read this in the setcpu changelog on xda. 
Version 2.0.3 onwards
2.0.3 - Added a "safe mode" function that prevents SetCPU from running any tasks during boot if a file called "setcpu_safemode" exists in /sdcard or /data/local. This is useful if unstable settings were saved with "set on boot" checked.

It works.
Found it as a nice feature,very "void" like. 
Just posting this for future reference if it happens.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: How to change  SMS Thumbnail Image*



dib said:


> I bought LG Optimus One the day before yesterday.This is my first phone.
> While texting messages through SMS i find my messages under thumbnail view of 'me'.But how to dispaly my own image in that thumbnail image presently its blank. I updated 'My Profile' in contacts with my pic n phone number but still the image is blank.
> Someone please help.



strangely some thing like urs happening with me too. i have added many contact photos. but none of them appear any where except in the contact list itself. like when i add my contact to one of my home screen, the pic area just showing a android robot, nothings else. i think  its a bug.. going to update to stock 2.2.2 today. lets see if it fixed.



guru_urug said:


> Just a little off topic here, My friend(no it wasnt me!) overclocked his O1 and had enabled set on boot option. Got a kernel panic and was stuck in a boot loop
> 
> Luckily I read this in the setcpu changelog on xda.
> Version 2.0.3 onwards
> ...



thx a lot... for this share.. 

-----------

i will be updating using KDZ. hope it will work.. 

has any issue with rooted ph ?

can someone plz post the link to the original lg stock 2.2.2 firmwire for lgp500.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Just a little off topic here, My friend(no it wasnt me!) overclocked his O1 and had enabled set on boot option. Got a kernel panic and was stuck in a boot loop
> 
> Luckily I read this in the setcpu changelog on xda.
> Version 2.0.3 onwards
> ...



thanks a lot. this will surely come handy


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

guys, i am get stuck on one level just because of confusion. the guide says (howto install roms using kdz) dat "move all ur apps from sd card to phone memory and then unmount and remove the sd card"..  i am really confused..

as i hav lots of apps installed and only 30mb left in internal mem. how will i go from here ?
do i hav to do this step ? plz clarify........thx...

and also am using windows vista.. is there any probs to use it for kdz upgrade as i hav heard some users posted abt use only specific version of windows to use with kdz upgrade process..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

are you trying to update the ROM from v10c to v10e?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> are you trying to update the ROM from v10c to v10e?



yes... from 2.2.1 to 2.2.2 stock


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

well AFAIK, simply run KDZ (after installing msxml) & connect the phone. first check if KDZ is able to read the phone info. if it can then everything is ok. now select 3GQCT & DIAG. choose the downloaded kdz file & start flashing. i have used KDZ only 2 times & both time used this procedure. 

OS: Win7 32bit.

@allO1owners, what is going on here ---> Adobe Flash Player app in default browser?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> well AFAIK, simply run KDZ (after installing msxml) & connect the phone. first check if KDZ is able to read the phone info. if it can then everything is ok. now select 3GQCT & DIAG. choose the downloaded kdz file & start flashing. i have used KDZ only 2 times & both time used this procedure.
> 
> OS: Win7 32bit.
> 
> @allO1owners, what is going on here ---> Adobe Flash Player app in default browser?



yea..but before flashing rom using kdz hav ever unmount and remoed ur sd card or mov all apps to phone mem ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

no. both the time (downgrade once & revived a stuck O1) i simply ran KDZ without all the unmounting stuff. which guide are you following?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. both the time (downgrade once & revived a stuck O1) i simply ran KDZ without all the unmounting stuff. which guide are you following?



1. main pic guide. from 2.2 to 2.2.2 .
[HOWTO][PICTURE GUIDE]Update your firmware using KDZ Updater - xda-developers

2. indian guy experience. this for downgrade to 2.2....
xda-developers - View Single Post - [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P500

3. ph nt responding, last chance to repair ....
[HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers

strangely if go through the indian guys process.. he mentiones to unmount and removed the sd card before flashing .. but never mentioned to move all apps to phone mem.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

don't know how will the presence of a memory card affect an update process. 

all you should do is disable the LGE virtual modem. rest all i don't think is important. those are just some extra steps that can be ignored.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> 1. main pic guide. from 2.2 to 2.2.2 .
> [HOWTO][PICTURE GUIDE]Update your firmware using KDZ Updater - xda-developers
> 
> 2. indian guy experience. this for downgrade to 2.2....
> ...



Umm I did mention. (picture guide)



Sam said:


> well AFAIK, simply run KDZ (after installing msxml) & connect the phone. first check if KDZ is able to read the phone info. if it can then everything is ok. now select 3GQCT & DIAG. choose the downloaded kdz file & start flashing. i have used KDZ only 2 times & both time used this procedure.
> 
> OS: Win7 32bit.
> 
> @allO1owners, what is going on here ---> Adobe Flash Player app in default browser?



Awesome, can't wait for official indian gb. Gotta have bollywoodji you know


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> thx a lot... for this share..





Sam said:


> thanks a lot. this will surely come handy



You are welcome


----------



## NainO (Jul 4, 2011)

Does ClockerMod (guess it's the right name) recovery works on v10d??? Do we have to downgrade to v10b??? HELP!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

yes, it should. it is a recovery after all.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

strange thing happen to me while upgrading to froyo 2.2.2 v10e.

i am using win vista. first thing i noticed dat whenever i click the 'close' button in get phone info window of kdz after getting the phone details, the kdz crashed or hangs or stoped working as reported by windows. so i hav to forse close kdz. 

while upgrading everything went well untill i got the same 'stop working' window msg from win. i was so frusted, i cant explain..
it was happened at this stage...

15:23:31 : Step Complete : Phone Reset(DLL Cmd)

(mine was nt 15.23.31, some other digits, cant remember). i thought i hav to redo all again, again i thought, i am using vista, maybe dats the prob as reported by some users. dat means i hav to change da whole win os. oh! wat a luck..

first the phone window shows 'emergency mode', then after few min. shows big green battery, and then suddenly went full black screen.

just before i was going to stop the process by force closing the kdz window, i noticed dat the hdd light on my lappy still blinking continually..dats means the some process, oviciously the upgrading process, still doing its work. bt the window says 'kdz has stoped working'. hw dats possible. 
anyways, i waited for da light to settle down and stop blink like dat. so i, waited for whole 15 min.

after dat, i manually switch on the phone --- lg logo comes up -- then lg logo animation -- android logo -- after atleast 2-3 min the android sound came up -- then the system take atleast 8-10 min to fully working..

then i chked the 'about phone' section..and voila.. it shows android version 2.2.2 and kernel lg-2.32.9-march2011.
i really hav no idea hw this went successfully. anyways..

*do u guys think i successfully installed the 2.2.2 v10e lg stock rom.
i heard some resolution increased to 480x720.. is it camera vid recording resolution ?? hw do i chk it ?*

then i reinserted my sd card. all went well with it. i reroot the phone using gingerbreak..strangly it takes whole 15-20 min. to reroot the phone. then through rom manager i reflash the clockworkmod recovery..

*hw i get into this clockwork mod recovery ??*


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> strange thing happen to me while upgrading to froyo 2.2.2 v10e.
> 
> i am using win vista. first thing i noticed dat whenever i click the 'close' button in get phone info window of kdz after getting the phone details, the kdz crashed or hangs or stoped working as reported by windows. so i hav to forse close kdz.
> 
> ...



I did. Even made the picture guide on xda. But i was using xp sp3


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

@gmg9, yes this is how KDZ works. throwing up unexpected errors & giving phoneattack  

don't know about the increase in video rec resolution. never heard about it.


----------



## sanket (Jul 4, 2011)

I am having some problems/queries with my O1. If someone knows solution, please help me .
1)When i open stock music player, no files are listed there though i have several mp3's on SD card.
2)When i open video player, it shows "no video". I have several videos in bluetooth folder.
3)When i open gallery, it shows " There are no items in your collection".
4) Im using poweramp full version. It didnt detect music files automatically, the files got listed only when i specified the path folder manually. Also, when i click on "library" in poweramp, no files are shown in any of the category (All songs, Albums, Artists, Genres).

5) i have WIFI open network. when i try to connect my O1 with it, it shows "obtaining IP adress", and gets disconnected.
my phone is just 6 days old n im getting worried


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

i tried to go into recovery when the phone was switched off by pressing the home+volume down+power at the same time. and then the phone stuck into lg logo. i think i mis-pressed the buttons and dat did a hard reset of the rom. not sure abt it ?

nw the phone wont start and stuck into lg logo for abt 10 min and then switch off automatically.
i tried to remove the sd card and then starting the phone. after showing da lg logo it shows " first mode started, udc_start() ". nw wats dat mean...?

guys plz help..
hw do i chk/go into emergnecy mode ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2011)

sanket said:


> I am having some problems/queries with my O1. If someone knows solution, please help me .
> 1)When i open stock music player, no files are listed there though i have several mp3's on SD card.
> 2)When i open video player, it shows "no video". I have several videos in bluetooth folder.
> 3)When i open gallery, it shows " There are no items in your collection".
> ...



I had never faced any such problems. Most probably a software issue. Some required Android service is not running.

Uninstall all app killers from your phone. Don't use them. Restart phone and then see.

If still the problem persists, backup your data and contacts. Then do a factory reset from Settings>>Privacy. Restart and check again.

Do you have stock Android on your phone? If you want, you might try installing a decent custom ROM, like Cyanogenmod 7 6.5.5... Its very fast...

If nothing works, you might have to take the phone to the service center...


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya kdz is a notorious piece of s/w!!
I just used it now! Had to downgrade my phone to official LG firmware taking my phone to the service center tmrw or day after for cleaning. 

I followed the steps to the letter still this s.hit application crashed mid-way and my phone was stuck in emergency mode!!!
Then restarted kdz with my heart in my mouth and chanting a few mantras hoping it wud work and started shaking my phone. Finally it flashed the firmware succesfully(atleast it says so  ) Now Ive restarted the phone and its stuck on android logo. I'll wait for a while and see what happens.....


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i tried to go into recovery when the phone was switched off by pressing the home+volume down+power at the same time. and then the phone stuck into lg logo. i think i mis-pressed the buttons and dat did a hard reset of the rom. not sure abt it ?
> 
> nw the phone wont start and stuck into lg logo for abt 10 min and then switch off automatically.
> i tried to remove the sd card and then starting the phone. after showing da lg logo it shows " first mode started, udc_start() ". nw wats dat mean...?
> ...



To go into recovery mode, shut down your phone. Then, press and hold Home+Volume Down+Power key. One you see the LG logo, leave the power button but keep holding the Home+Volume down keys until recovery appears...


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

--UPDATE--
Waited 10-15 mins. Removed battery..rebooting...damn!!


----------



## sanket (Jul 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I had never faced any such problems. Most probably a software issue. Some required Android service is not running.
> 
> Uninstall all app killers from your phone. Don't use them. Restart phone and then see.
> 
> ...


ohk. vl try it. should i remove taskiller also??
n what about wifi problem??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Ya kdz is a notorious piece of s/w!!
> I just used it now! Had to downgrade my phone to official LG firmware taking my phone to the service center tmrw or day after for cleaning.
> 
> I followed the steps to the letter still this s.hit application crashed mid-way and my phone was stuck in emergency mode!!!
> Then restarted kdz with my heart in my mouth and chanting a few mantras hoping it wud work and started shaking my phone. Finally it flashed the firmware succesfully(atleast it says so  ) Now Ive restarted the phone and its stuck on android logo. I'll wait for a while and see what happens.....



I am really afraid of KDZ after hearing so many stories of bricked devices because of that software. I don't have any plan to use it ever...

Today, my phone accidently fell from my lap... down 50 centimeters from the chair. I didn't remember the phone was in my lap when I got up from my PC. It fell face first...

I think there is a small crack-like thing on the touchscreen. I hope its just the screen protector that is damaged and the screen is safe...

Sadly, there is no protection if your phone falls face first. All phones should be as strong as Defy...



sanket said:


> ohk. vl try it. should i remove taskiller also??
> n what about wifi problem??



Yes Sanket. Task killers are totally useless. They were designed for legacy Android builds... old version 1.5 or 1.6 builds.

But we are on Froyo and Gingerbread now... There is no need for task killers. They do more harm than good.

As for your wifi problem, is your wireless router configured as "WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]"

If its WEP security, please change it to WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] and then see if wifi locks on...

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> To go into recovery mode, shut down your phone. Then, press and hold Home+Volume Down+Power key. One you see the LG logo, leave the power button but keep holding the Home+Volume down keys until recovery appears...



i think the button combination is menu+volume down+power to enter into recovery mode. if u use home button instead of menu button, the ph. will hard reset itself. dats what happen with me. 

i chk with emergency mode by pressing volume up+return+power button. i still hav emergency mode available in my p500. so i can flash whatever rom want...right ??

how do i charge the phone ?? as i hav nt seeing any battery progress any where in the screen... plz help


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

sanket said:


> I am having some problems/queries with my O1. If someone knows solution, please help me .
> 1)When i open stock music player, no files are listed there though i have several mp3's on SD card.
> 2)When i open video player, it shows "no video". I have several videos in bluetooth folder.
> 3)When i open gallery, it shows " There are no items in your collection".
> ...



i am also suffering from the missing song & picture problem. song is fixed by a simple reboot, not the gallery problem.

haven't experienced the wifi issue. better get it checked. a simple update may fix the problem but better be sure & let the service center ppls handle it.



gmg9 said:


> i tried to go into recovery when the phone was switched off by pressing the home+volume down+power at the same time. and then the phone stuck into lg logo. i think i mis-pressed the buttons and dat did a hard reset of the rom. not sure abt it ?
> 
> nw the phone wont start and stuck into lg logo for abt 10 min and then switch off automatically.
> i tried to remove the sd card and then starting the phone. after showing da lg logo it shows " first mode started, udc_start() ". nw wats dat mean...?
> ...



not first mode, its Fast Mode. someone faced the exact same problem here, just can't remember the name. maybe siddhesh. anyway here is the fix: Revive a bricked P500 on fastboot mode.

also if you want to go to recovery, use rom manager.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i think the button combination is menu+volume down+power to enter into recovery mode. if u use home button instead of menu button, the ph. will hard reset itself. dats what happen with me.
> 
> i chk with emergency mode by pressing volume up+return+power button. i still hav emergency mode available in my p500. so i can flash whatever rom want...right ??
> 
> how do i charge the phone ?? as i hav nt seeing any battery progress any where in the screen... plz help



I always use the Home+Volume Down+Power key combo to enter custom recovery. Personally checked it just now... works perfectly...

I don't know how emergency mode works. Lets hope your phone is safe. KDZ is too dangerous... Once your phone is back on, just install a custom ROM instead of wasting your time on stock ROMS which are slow and useless anyway...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i chk with emergency mode by pressing volume up+return+power button. i still hav emergency mode available in my p500. so i can flash whatever rom want...right ??



whatever rom = official LG rom using KDZ.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

Phone not restarting...following steps of this thread

[HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers

Seems to be working....flashing the firmware again.

@AndroidFan you are right about kdz, but atleast there are always ways to recover the phone. No one on xda has reported a totally bricked phone atleast.(I hope Im not the first one)
Regarding the phones fall, I know...feels bad when u unknowingly drop the phone and it gets damaged. My phone fell too once, but it fell on its back and the cover and battery flew off!! Just a scratch on the back panel. Luckily no long-term damage. Touchscreens are fragile in general,also our phone is no defy. Imagine how it must feel to have a 40k iphone with a cracked screen after dropping it.
I hope the crack is on the protector and not on the screen. But still dont fret, s*it happens! It wont hamper your experience. 

BTW my phone booted  kdz is a boon and a curse!!!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I always use the Home+Volume Down+Power key combo to enter custom recovery. Personally checked it just now... works perfectly...
> 
> I don't know how emergency mode works. Lets hope your phone is safe. KDZ is too dangerous... Once your phone is back on, just install a custom ROM instead of wasting your time on stock ROMS which are slow and useless anyway...



ok..then..as u tried it urself, u should be right..thx

*'back on' ?? means, phone is flashed with official rom ??

on some forum posts some user mention not to use rom manager/clockworkmod on lg p500.
instead use thunderg.. hav u guys agree with this ?? faced any prob with rom manager ?*



Sam said:


> whatever rom = official LG rom using KDZ.



*do u mean i need to first install the official rom ... and then try flashing custom roms ??*


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

@gmg9 what exactly is the status of your phone right now? Didnt quite understand your problem


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @gmg9 what exactly is the status of your phone right now? Didnt quite understand your problem



only emergency mode is available. dats it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> on some forum posts some user mention not to use rom manager/clockworkmod on lg p500.
> instead use thunderg.. hav u guys agree with this ?? faced any prob with rom manager ?[/B]



that was few months back. now it is fixed.



gmg9 said:


> *do u mean i need to first install the official rom ... and then try flashing custom roms ??*


yes i mean that.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> only emergency mode is available. dats it.



Follow this thread then 
[HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> ok..then..as u tried it urself, u should be right..thx
> 
> *'back on' ?? means, phone is flashed with official rom ??
> 
> ...



I personally use Thunderg's Amonra custom recovery. It is sufficient for my needs. Clockworkmod is just as good as Amonra... use any one... does not matter...

As Sam said, if you are in recovery mode, you must install a stock LG ROM first before installing any custom ROMs.



guru_urug said:


> Phone not restarting...following steps of this thread
> 
> [HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers
> 
> ...



Good to know your phone is alive again... 

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2011)

which of this method i should try first .confused!!! help..

1. [HOWTO] Revive a bricked P500 on fastboot mode (the SHORT way) - xda-developers
or
2. [HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers

i need to do a full rechagre before trying all this. when swichted off, i plug in the charger..first it shows lg logo and then..

fast mode started
udc_start()
--suspend--

is dat mean , my ph is charging ???

thx for all ur replies..


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 5, 2011)

@gmg9

IMO, try the first method because your phone is probably in the Fast Mode. I don't have experience with this to help you out though...

*EDIT:* The first method is easy. I am sure your phone will be recovered and you won't have to install any stock LG ROM. Your phone is bricked because your custom recovery is corrupt. In 3 simple steps (as shown in method 1), your phone will be able to boot again.

Just download custom recovery image and android sdk. Follow the steps in the tutorial.

Cheers!


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 5, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Good to know your phone is alive again...
> 
> Cheers!



Im glad too!!  

@gmg9 
You can use any of the two actually in your case. Im guessing this happened after u tried to flash a recovery.

If u want to use the short way, use the first link. With that u wont lose any data,contacts,etc. Even your ROM and root will remain.

The longer method is the 2nd link, but with that you will have to start from scratch. I mean re-root and install recovery+ lose all ur un-backedup data.

I wud suggest you try the 1st link. If things dont work then use the second one, which I believe will surely work in your case.

@Everyone
I was pleasantly surprised to find all stock apps in the original Firmware. I didnt even have to recover apps using titanium backup. Even Ndrive, downloads the maps(says its already purchased) just like out of the box. 
So I guess I'll head over to the LG service center tmrw and act noobish if they ask if I have done any keeda wid the phone 
I wanna know if cleaning the screen will mess up the sensitivity


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2011)

thx a lot for the help replies guys..
trying the first method.......
will report back after trying.......
-----------

i am just stuck at the first step...

*after executing "fastboot erase recovery" ...the cmd prompt show..
<waiting for device>
*
its taking too long..like 20 min hav gone...

what to do ??

frusted after so many attempts..going to try 2nd method..

-------------------------------

first method wont let me flash..because of the 'waiting for device" thing..
2nd method works but, strangely kdz didnt show successfull, but some error in the end. again, as my nasty experience with kdz, i did wait for 20 min this time unpluging the device.
then i unplug the device. did a h/w reset as per the instruction on the 2nd method. dont knw if this step is necessary. after wait 7-8 min at the 'android' logo, voila. i was greeted with welcome screen to choose follow onscreen steps to complete the set up process.

as i flash a stock 2.2.2 v10e rom, in the about phone section, i got the same  ..
after a whole night notsleeping, pray n pray n pray..hehehe..got my device back..

thx a lot all u guys..u really rocks..

*** atlast i reinserted my sd card, but strangly it not recognizing any apps i d/l and installed. i did take a titanium backup..but feeling very scare to do a restore from dat.
and if i format the sd card, i will not get default apps/tools, some of which r very useful..like ndrive.. i try to start ndrive and its trying d/l my indian map again..bt the map is in da sd card.. very confused here .....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

@guru_urug, O1 only understand 2 language: peace (plug & update) and violence (shake like hell & force KDZ to update) 

@gmg9, you should have done a bit of shaking. maybe AndroidSDK wasn't able to read the phone (same as guru_urug). 

try restoring app using titanium. at most it'll fail if something doesn't match.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats the best stable rom for noob ? One of my friend purchased Optimus 1 today, and he wants a rom which is quite stable/excellent battery and no bugs. I tried to find out the old void, but the details has been removed. ?

Any suggestions ? 

I wanted to install the official GB, but since he is new to the group I want him to taste all the roms before upgrading to the official GB..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

how about ciaox's open optimus?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 5, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Whats the best stable rom for noob ? One of my friend purchased Optimus 1 today, and he wants a rom which is quite stable/excellent battery and no bugs. I tried to find out the old void, but the details has been removed. ?
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> I wanted to install the official GB, but since he is new to the group I want him to taste all the roms before upgrading to the official GB..





Sam said:


> how about ciaox's open optimus?



+1 for OpenOptimus and LOL

█║[ROM] openOptimus build 1.172.1★openScript 0.5.5★FK14.1★ThemeChanger★CMWallpapers║█ - xda-developers

[ROM] LOL v. 1.4.2 (with kernel 2.2.2+oc+lagfix)(+ how to create powermenu on LGP500) - xda-developers

I have a copy of Void Echo rom on my PC. If you need it, will upload on Multiupload...


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2011)

think i should post also why all this 'fastboot' thing happened.

after flashing the 2.2.2 v10e for the first time, i reroot the ph. and open rom manager. i saw on 'clockwork mod' tab it shows the version 3.1.0.0 installed. so i click the 'reboot into custom recovery' tab. 
the phone rebooted, bt strangly it didnt go into CR mode, instead its just reboots normally.

so again, i open rom manager, i reflash the 'clockwork mod', and it showed dat its reflashing.. the yellow bar i mean.. after complete reflashing, again i try to reboot into custom recovery by pressing the 'reboot into cus...' tab. again it fails to enter into CR mode.

its like clockwork mod hasnt been installed. was very much confused.
so i manually switch-off the ph. and try to boot with pressing 'volume up+home+power' button at the same time.  and just after then everything start acting abnomally.

so my confusion is this...
*after reflashing rom (custom or official).. do we also need to reflash custom recovery (rom manager or amonra)..or wat we should do about the CR thing...
has anyone faced prob like me..*

thx...


----------



## RizEon (Jul 5, 2011)

@gmg9 
I'm stuck at fastboot screen as well....
downloading both the 7z and SDK method's files... (after reading ur post)
hope for the best.


All i did was forgetting to reboot after flashing CWR....went straight to reboot to recovery.... dunno if thats what caused the trouble...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> after flashing the 2.2.2 v10e for the first time, i reroot the ph. and open rom manager. i saw on 'clockwork mod' tab it shows the version 3.1.0.0 installed. so i click the 'reboot into custom recovery' tab.
> the phone rebooted, bt strangly it didnt go into CR mode, instead its just reboots normally.



most likely your mobile was factory reset because Android didn't found custom recovery.



gmg9 said:


> so again, i open rom manager, i reflash the 'clockwork mod', and it showed dat its reflashing.. the yellow bar i mean.. after complete reflashing, again i try to reboot into custom recovery by pressing the 'reboot into cus...' tab. again it fails to enter into CR mode.



thats strange.



gmg9 said:


> so i manually switch-off the ph. and try to boot with pressing 'volume up+home+power' button at the same time.  and just after then everything start acting abnomally.



well, i was stuck at LG logo while doing exactly that. i'll blame ROM Manager for that.



gmg9 said:


> so my confusion is this...
> *after reflashing rom (custom or official).. do we also need to reflash custom recovery (rom manager or amonra)..or wat we should do about the CR thing...
> has anyone faced prob like me..*



after installing 

CUSTOM ROM ---> NO
LG's ANDROID ROM ---> YES (kdz deletes custom recovery while flashing)



RizEon said:


> I'm stuck at fastboot screen as well....



you too :glass-disagre:


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @gmg9
> I'm stuck at fastboot screen as well....
> downloading both the 7z and SDK method's files... (after reading ur post)
> hope for the best.
> ...



good luck mate..  dnt worry. u will do fine.
very carefully first read the whole steps/method and must read some user responds. then make sure u hav all the required things in ur hand. follow the steps.
one things i must mention here.. even after reading so many posts and waking whole night..the mistake i hav done while flshing with kdz, so everytime i was getting 'phone not found' . this is because, i forget to disable the 'lg modem driver'. so be careful, if its required to do so, plz make sure u hav done it before flashing any rom.

and if u r using windows, always reboot after installing new driver and as per da s/w instructions..
again..good luck..


----------



## RizEon (Jul 5, 2011)

@Sam...yup!  didn't u check out my post back there?? 

@gmg9 which one would u recommend...(hint: my first android bought 10 days ago....ask Sam for my IQ level  )

@Sam all hail clockworkmod!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @Sam...yup!  didn't u check out my post back there??



nope. read after posting here. i always read this thread first then go for other threads 



RizEon said:


> ask Sam for my IQ level



it wasn't your fault buddy. & no where is it mentioned not to go for recovery directly after installing clockwork mod. even i did the same thing once & was welcomed by LG logo that won't go away.



RizEon said:


> @Sam all hail clockworkmod!



 

@gmg9 & RizEon, add your username & rom details to the O1 ownerlist (hint: look at my signature).


----------



## RizEon (Jul 5, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i forget to disable the 'lg modem driver'. so be careful, if its required to do so, plz make sure u hav done it before flashing any rom.
> 
> and if u r using windows, always reboot after installing new driver and as per da s/w instructions..



din't get that....sorry :-/
u mean disable the LG virtual modem under devices and printers?? (its the only one listed apart from LG bluetooth)

______________________________________________________________

@Sam...ownerlist- check 


_______________________________________________________

SDK setup: a JRE is not enough to develop android... duh! only someone who just downloaded 31 MB setup over AirTel GPRS can understand the pain

____________________________________________________________

****!!!! 60 MB! That would take years....duh! i would better get going with the KDZ and stock ROM process....can sum1 plz give me a link...please please please??? ( too pissed to try...i thought it wud be like 10 MB)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

RizEon said:


> din't get that....sorry :-/
> u mean disable the LG virtual modem under devices and printers?? (its the only one listed apart from LG bluetooth)



from device manager. if there is nothing listed, then skip this step.

maybe you can disable it from Device & Printer also. i feel it is the same thing.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> most likely your mobile was factory reset because Android didn't found custom recovery.



does fac. reset means fully wiptout all things including rom from the phone ??



> well, i was stuck at LG logo while doing exactly that. i'll blame ROM Manager for that.



dats why i think i am going to use amonra.. do u knw any easy guide to follow and install.



> after installing
> 
> CUSTOM ROM ---> NO
> LG's ANDROID ROM ---> YES (kdz deletes custom recovery while flashing)



thx..



RizEon said:


> @gmg9 which one would u recommend...(hint: my first android bought 10 days ago....ask Sam for my IQ level  )



look, i both ur n mine case, go for the first step first, and be patient. if u hav any doubts abt the first method (nt working or getting some wrong msg/error etc..) go with da 2nd step/method. as simple as dat. plz update us wat method u following and what happening..
will help others too.. thx..


----------



## dreatica (Jul 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I have a copy of Void Echo rom on my PC. If you need it, will upload on Multiupload...



Wow thanks  I have the copy of void echo rom, but I actually don't remember the folder names, do you remember that ?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> din't get that....sorry :-/
> u mean disable the LG virtual modem under devices and printers?? (its the only one listed apart from LG bluetooth)



if u going to flash using kdz, u hav to do this. in the device manager windows under the modems section.. disable this before flashing.



> SDK setup: a JRE is not enough to develop android... duh! only someone who just downloaded 31 MB setup over AirTel GPRS can understand the pain



u mean u using airtel gprs in ur computer to d/l all this.. ??



> ****!!!! 60 MB! That would take years....duh! i would better get going with the KDZ and stock ROM process....can sum1 plz give me a link...please please please??? ( too pissed to try...i thought it wud be like 10 MB)



to make ur situation more hell like..the roms r like 80-130mb aprx.. hehehe..
do one thing.. goto any net cafe.. pay for one hour..d/l all the necessary things..then follow steps.. u will lose may be 20-40 rs.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude gmg, I think you should stick to ClockworkMod.

Because Amon RA is really complicated. I had to mess with a lot of stuff like elevated command prompt, change directory ( Yes I am noob at cmd prompt ), environment variables and lot of other mess and it took me quite a while to actually figure out. 

Clockworkmod will get your work done faster for now, it's just: download from market and clicking on button. Also, if you have clockwork mod, you can keep Amon RA as alternate recovery. So it's a win-win situation anyways.

Goodluck.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@gmg9 yeah man, pretty off the topic but.... family changed home in my absence, didn't get a broadband/dialup cuz no1 used it....i only come home for a few weeks so never get time from eating and sleeping  use gprs for mobile, usi se kaam chala raha hoon as of now 

yeah i guess cafe tomorrow..

PS: got lured ny the name to try JDK ME - "micro edition"...size 116 MB only


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> din't get that....sorry :-/
> u mean disable the LG virtual modem under devices and printers?? (its the only one listed apart from LG bluetooth)



if u going to flash using kdz, u hav to do this. in the device manager windows under the modems section.. disable this before flashing.



> SDK setup: a JRE is not enough to develop android... duh! only someone who just downloaded 31 MB setup over AirTel GPRS can understand the pain



u mean u using airtel gprs in ur computer to d/l all this.. ??



> ****!!!! 60 MB! That would take years....duh! i would better get going with the KDZ and stock ROM process....can sum1 plz give me a link...please please please??? ( too pissed to try...i thought it wud be like 10 MB)



to make ur situation more hell like..the roms r like 80-130mb aprx.. hehehe..
do one thing.. goto any net cafe.. pay for one hour..d/l all the necessary things..then follow steps.. u will lose may be 20-40 rs.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> does fac. reset means fully wiptout all things including rom from the phone ??



NOPE. only contacts, sms, etc. & maybe the downloaded apps too.



gmg9 said:


> dats why i think i am going to use amonra.. do u knw any easy guide to follow and install.



easiest guide is to use terminal. place the 2 files in your sd card (not inside any folder) & then start typing. just avoid doing any typo & check the spaces between words.



dreatica said:


> Wow thanks  I have the copy of void echo rom, but I actually don't remember the folder names, do you remember that ?



i have it, but at my home. if you want i can PM you the names by tomorrow mng if androidfan doesn't have it.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

PS- lemme check sum digit DVDz..might find sumthing under developer section


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

wats the latest stable version of thunderg amonra. can anyone plz give me the d/l link to dat. i find 2-3 versions. which one better  stable ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

even i am using airtel GPRS though a lappy using tethering. getting download speed of 15-18kbps constant.



RizEon said:


> @PS: got lured ny the name to try JDK ME - "micro edition"...size 116 MB only



 well someone at Oracle doesn't know the meaning of micro.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> easiest guide is to use terminal. place the 2 files in your sd card (not inside any folder) & then start typing. just avoid doing any typo & check the spaces between words.



well..hat version u prefer for amonra ??

-------------------------

u know, what i thinking.. as the camera is too bad on lgO1.. replace it with a 5mp nokia or carl zeiss camera. hehehehe.. dnt knw if dat possible..bt build r also similer. so may be its possible.. i dnt any link in google for dat...


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@gmg9 doing the SDK method...
cmd says waiting for device....
now what  how long shud be okay before i consider it failed??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

i have used only 1.1.0 & maybe 1.2.0 or something like that. but as now 2.2.1 is out so better to use it: here



RizEon said:


> @gmg9 doing the SDK method...
> cmd says waiting for device....
> now what  how long shud be okay before i consider it failed??



try with KDZ. i feel it won't be able to read phone info. if so, start shaking the mobile.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> u know, what i thinking.. as the camera is too bad on lgO1.. replace it with a 5mp nokia or carl zeiss camera. hehehehe.. dnt knw if dat possible..bt build r also similer. so may be its possible.. i dnt any link in google for dat...



well how about the lens mount hack? putting a DVD lens in front of it....??


 I dont remember where i read it, but my old CD drive's lens just doesn't come out..maybe sumday i'll take it to a blacksmith 


@Sam shaking=????


As for KDZ, can't do that....need the stock ROM at <20kbps..... trying through SDK only cuz i found Eclipse in an old Digit DVD that just enabled SDK installation


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @Sam shaking=????



first try to read phone info using KDZ. if it can't read, keeping the mobile connected to PC, shake the mobile & click on read phone info. if it reads means KDZ will be able to install ROM. but maybe you'll need to give a good shake to make KDZ start the process. 

try shaking the mobile while making androidSDK to read phone info. if it fails then KDZ will be the only way out. cause it shouldn't take more than a few minutes to read phone info.

you can try download the android rom directly to your mobile if it allows. 

i have motorola ROKR E6 & it allows. & so do O1. but if you are using some nokia mobile as secondary one, then you are most likely out of luck.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @gmg9 doing the SDK method...
> cmd says waiting for device....
> now what  how long shud be okay before i consider it failed??



damn!!...buddy, u get the same thing...plz follow wat 'sam' suggested.. make sure u installed all the required drivers of lg p500.
good luck...jst wait for the morning and do wat i says..goto cafe n all dat.. dnt puch ur ph. too much as urs n mine r both 10 days aprx..

--------

@all what cover/case u using for ur lgO1 p500 ?? how is the amzer sillicon covers..?? looking at same one on ebay for rs. 230+50 ...


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

still Waiting for device......will get the ROM from cafe tomorrow morning...


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> well how about the lens mount hack? putting a DVD lens in front of it....??



wats dat gonna do ??



RizEon said:


> still Waiting for device......will get the ROM from cafe tomorrow morning...



yea..good idea! nw jst dont think abt the ph too much.. otherwise it will brick ur head like dat.. nt even xda devs can provide u rom/CR for dat..


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> wats dat gonna do ??


well it wud increase ur lense's focus... 1/f1 + 1/f2 - d/(f1*f2) = 1/F...final focal length...more than the individual focii... (sorry...i luv physics, esp optics ).. but practically true too....specially useful for macro shots...there are sum tutorials at lifehacker.com i think... 



gmg9 said:


> yea..good idea! nw jst dont think abt the ph too much.. otherwise it will brick ur head like dat.. nt even xda devs can provide u rom/CR for dat..



M not worried.....thats the best part of having a non-symbian phone 

just tell me..if everything else fails n i have to go to LG people...wud they come to know my phone is rooted, or will it be back to normal... cuz my accidental factory resets while trying to enter recovery did not affect my root access...

*1. in KDZ fw updater, as soon as i click read phone info. it stops responding....
2. cant find the stock ROM...therz phone support tools for PC ..nothing else//
*


----------



## sanket (Jul 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I had never faced any such problems. Most probably a software issue. Some required Android service is not running.
> 
> Uninstall all app killers from your phone. Don't use them. Restart phone and then see.
> 
> ...



performed a factory reset. but it didnt work out..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ remove all songs & pic from memory card. reboot mobile. now copy them back. reboot. problem should be gone now.

@RizEon, try with kdz before going for service centre. & i am sure when you'll try installing lg rom you'll get a 2nd shock.


----------



## sanket (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ remove all songs & pic from memory card. reboot mobile. now copy them back. reboot. problem should be gone now.


tried... but again... it left me disappointed


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

@rizeon yea, kdz behaves like dat only. in my case after reading the phone info, when i try to close the phone info window, it crashed. and also when installing stock rom , jsut before the few steps left, a window appear saying 'kdz has stop working'. if u face such prob, dnt clicke the close button, look at the hdd light.it will be surely still blinking, means kdz is doing its work. if u see the kdd lid becomes stable (u hav to to be a super guees-man here) then close the kdz window. phone will nt restart auto, u hav to manually reboot the phone.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@gmg9
no detection till now...

@all wud it help to go into emergency DIAG with the fone connected while in "emergency mode!!" ...?? (away from phone on a faster net to down the ROM)

instead of flashing into the stock ROM, can i straighaway use a custom one?? (at the present situation i mean:

RECAP
downed ROM manager n CWM,
reboot to recovery
stuck at fastboot
Flashing recovery.img with android.sdk - stuck waiting for device (LGE virtual modem, bluetoothsumthng- disabled)
KDZ- hangs at read phone info
downloading stock ROM- 37%
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 6, 2011)

Flashed CM7 6.5.5 with AmonRa but battery draining super fast.....anyone knows the possible reason and remedies for this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dreatica (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @gmg9
> no detection till now...
> 
> @all wud it help to go into emergency DIAG with the fone connected while in "emergency mode!!" ...?? (away from phone on a faster net to down the ROM)
> ...



I haven't read the complete conversation, you got stuck with fastboot earlier? 

You followed the wrong process thn, if you start the phone the emergency window comes ?


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@dreatica...no.. the fastboot screen comes up...
i was just asking if that might work...emergency mode on fone+emergency diag on KDZ...(it crashes when i click read phone info)


i ended up in fastboot after trying a NANDROID backup with ROM manager (thats y i did reboot to recovery...cuz i wanted to do Nandroidbackup)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Flashed CM7 6.5.5 with AmonRa but battery draining super fast.....anyone knows the possible reason and remedies for this?
> Thanks in advance



maximum backup? and what are you using mobile for?


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys, i downloaded the ROM to flash with KDZ updater....my fone is stuck at fastboot after a failed nandroid backup attempt with clockwork mod..
the same file has worked well with forum member Sam but when i use it ..it says :-
Launching SW update
Unpacking KDZ
KDZ files extraced (sic)
Extract file error
===FINISHED===



any idea what the problem is??


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> maximum backup? and what are you using mobile for?



Its draining very fast...was listening to music drained 10% in just half an hour. Its draining fast in standby also.
No such intensive use of mobile phone yet....flashed it 2 days back and very bad battery backup. Dunno what to do.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Its draining very fast...was listening to music drained 10% in just half an hour. Its draining fast in standby also.
> No such intensive use of mobile phone yet....flashed it 2 days back and very bad battery backup. Dunno what to do.



after flashing rom have you wiped cache, ext partition etc?

if i do same battery drops by 2%


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> after flashing rom have you wiped cache, ext partition etc?
> 
> if i do same battery drops by 2%



Not after....but yes before flashing i did....will wiping out everything after flashing help?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Not after....but yes before flashing i did....will wiping out everything after flashing help?



it may but then you'll loose all the installed apps. or you may reinstall CM7. wipe before & after doing it.

LG Optimus One Gingerbread roll out starts in Europe


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> it may but then you'll loose all the installed apps. or you may reinstall CM7. wipe before & after doing it.
> 
> LG Optimus One Gingerbread roll out starts in Europe


 Okay thanks SAM....trying!!!


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone downloaded stock firmware recently??

the links for 10b and 10c dont work .... i can only seem to download d and e (2.2.2 versions)
xda-developers - View Single Post - [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P500

^^has links to all four


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> Has anyone downloaded stock firmware recently??
> 
> the links for 10b and 10c dont work .... i can only seem to download d and e (2.2.2 versions)
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P500
> ...



I have stock firmware V10b on my home PC. Had used it to downgrade from V10c because that was the only way SuperOneClick would root my phone...


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

The link gives an error...got any alternate links?? (other than the hotfiles one...that one dint work..extraction error..see my post above #1370)


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 6, 2011)

What a day!

Went to the LG service center today to get the screen cleaned  The service desk was helpful and the staff seemed polite. No complaints there. But the technicians room adjoining the help desk was open and I could see the interiors. No dustfree room, but seemed clean enough. I was a little skeptical. There was a considerable rush at the center.

Anyway I submitted my phone, no need to fill any forms...the lady at the desk inserted my details on the PC and I had to only sign. She told me I would get my phone within an hour, and asked if I wanted a temporary handset. I took it  Some LG handset with cam,mp3,fm,etc. Good quality for a temporary piece.

I left the centre and roamed around, had lunch and came back in 40 min. I went back and the technician had just started with my phone. I could see him opening the phone. He put a protective sticker on the bottom of the screen so that the problem wouldnt re-occur and that guy came to show me the screen. 
I immediately noticed a crack on my screen!!! That SOB cracked my O1!!!   I lost my cool and pointed it out to him. He realised his mistake immediately. Must have cracked it while opening the screen panel. He apologised and said he'd replace the screen. 
So I got a new touchscreen panel and new front panel cover too  FOR FREE!!! HAHA  I checked their receipt, on which I had to sign. The touchscreen was for Rs.765 and the front panel was Rs.150  So basically I got Rs.915 worth of new parts for free! And the screen feels more responsive now. Or maybe its just placebo 

Now Im in process of rooting and flashing my backup again 

Flashing backup was such a breeze! Done in 20 mins! Run z4root,install rom manager, install cwm, copy backup to sd, restore!! voila! Back to previous state. Show me an iphone that does that


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

^^wish I had that luck !! :'(

BTW did u ask

How much would they charge to address software issues??
(I guess I'm not on warranty)

And also, once they've found out I rooted it, will it void the warranty forever??


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 6, 2011)

Software issues? You can do it at home. What is the problem?

Anyway When I went they didnt even bother to see if my phone was rooted. Maybe because the issue wasnt s/w related. And Im not really sure about LG India's policy on rooting of O1, LG Italy made a statement saying that warranty would not be void. Explain your problem.

Also when You are install rom manager and click on install recovery, while its flashing dont let your screen go to sleep.

@Rizeon 
Follow this thread to the word
[HOWTO] Phone not responding at all - last chance to repair - xda-developers

I have the original firmware 2.2 If u want I'll upload it on mediafire. Lemme know


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Okay thanks SAM....trying!!!



welcome. do reply about the backup after reinstalling the rom.



guru_urug said:


> What a day!
> 
> Went to the LG service center today to get the screen cleaned  The service desk was helpful and the staff seemed polite. No complaints there. But the technicians room adjoining the help desk was open and I could see the interiors. No dustfree room, but seemed clean enough. I was a little skeptical. There was a considerable rush at the center.
> 
> ...



this is sheer luck. 

new screen + protector + dust problem fixed for free. great.



RizEon said:


> How much would they charge to address software issues??
> (I guess I'm not on warranty)



why? to fix your stuck O1? first download some other country's v10a/b/c/d/e update & try with kdz. if nothing works, then take it to LG & tell them your mobile has stopped working suddenly after a restart. or after an update. i am sure they'll only flash some v10c/e update of indian version instead of trying anything else.



RizEon said:


> And also, once they've found out I rooted it, will it void the warranty forever??



to check that they'll have to make your mobile right through AndroidSDK = wasting hours of time typing this & that command. you expect the service center ppls to do all these? instead they'll most likely flash v10e & say "bye bye RizEon".


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@guru_urug...
android sdk, fastboot.exe with recovery.img
<waiting for device>

KDZ with v10d, 10e, 10b
extract file failed (see post#1370 for exact syntax)

@Sam no service centers here in Jamshedpur...nearest at kolkata 
I bought it thru mobile store.....

"bye bye RizEon"


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @guru_urug...
> android sdk, fastboot.exe with recovery.img
> <waiting for device>
> 
> ...



shake + flash. once flashing starts it shouldn't crash.



RizEon said:


> @Sam no service centers here in Jamshedpur...nearest at kolkata
> I bought it thru mobile store.....



talk to mobile store personnel once.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 6, 2011)

@Sam...yaar it duznt extract the file properly..thats where the problem is...m trying another download of the updater from a different site this time...

n yeah the mobile store ppl gave me the address of an LG SC ryt here sum 5 km from my house 

and btw...one option is launch update on the main screen..and a start upgrade in the window after clicking read info...both different?? ive been doing the main window one...the second one gives some msg to install b2c client...

enlighten me


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2011)

hey, anyone plz suggest me good cover/case for my lgO1. one i choose to buy is amzer sillicon jelly type cover from ebay. has any idea abt it ?

do i also need to address my dust issue with my lgO1 ?? my ph. is under warranty .....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @Sam...yaar it duznt extract the file properly..thats where the problem is...m trying another download of the updater from a different site this time...



can you post the log? want to see the steps performed before the extraction gets cancelled.



RizEon said:


> and btw...one option is launch update on the main screen..and a start upgrade in the window after clicking read info...both different?? ive been doing the main window one...the second one gives some msg to install b2c client...



i am using the first option. select kdz & launch the update. and i guess others too are doing the same.



gmg9 said:


> do i also need to address my dust issue with my lgO1 ?? my ph. is under warranty .....



if there is no dust problem, LG mayn't take your mobile for fixing this problem. so better wait. maybe dust problem is fixed for real.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> if there is no dust problem, LG mayn't take your mobile for fixing this problem. so better wait. maybe dust problem is fixed for real.



i heard that lgO1 manufactured after jan,2011 has no dust issue. dats why i made sure it was a after jan,2011 make before buying this phone. i dnt take this ph. out usually...


----------



## RizEon (Jul 7, 2011)

@sam had posted the log....check around post no 1370...bas thats all that happens.
.a .cab file is formed on the same location along wid .kdz wich has a .dz file similar to the one u gave me.

..bt the cab is corrupted ao cant b accessd .....

Hope its clear enuff


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 7, 2011)

what class of sd card should i buy for this lgO1. i am getting a transcend mem 8gb class 10 card @ 750.
i heard dat something like.....
1. more gb will slow the boot process and all...
2. this ph. may nt handle class 10 sd card.. max.-class 6.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 7, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> what class of sd card should i buy for this lgO1. i am getting a transcend mem 8gb class 10 card @ 750.
> i heard dat something like.....
> 1. more gb will slow the boot process and all...
> 2. this ph. may nt handle class 10 sd card.. max.-class 6.



I exchanged my stock for class 4 8gb sdhc sandisk....works fine xcept sumtyms therez a 2-3 sec delay at startup if i open app drawer immediately


----------



## sanket (Jul 7, 2011)

I am using stock ROM in my O1. please sudggest me a really decent CUSTOM ROM n  if possible, step by step procedure to upgrade it. 
Also, i came to know that the gallery n media problems in my phone,
_1)When i open stock music player, no files are listed there though i have several mp3's on SD card.
2)When i open video player, it shows "no video". I have several videos in bluetooth folder.
3)When i open gallery, it shows " There are no items in your collection".
4) Im using poweramp full version. It didnt detect music files automatically, the files got listed only when i specified the path folder manually. Also, when i click on "library" in poweramp, no files are shown in any of the category (All songs, Albums, Artists, Genres)._
are actually a bug in froyo 2.2.2. So, help me out with that also.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i heard that lgO1 manufactured after jan,2011 has no dust issue. dats why i made sure it was a after jan,2011 make before buying this phone. i dnt take this ph. out usually...



then why you want to take mobile to service center? better wait for a month. if dust doesn't appear means dust problem is sorted out after 2010 batch.



gmg9 said:


> what class of sd card should i buy for this lgO1. i am getting a transcend mem 8gb class 10 card @ 750.
> i heard dat something like.....
> 1. more gb will slow the boot process and all...
> 2. this ph. may nt handle class 10 sd card.. max.-class 6.



1. no. doesn't slows down.
2. don't know anything like that. never heard.



sanket said:


> I am using stock ROM in my O1. please sudggest me a really decent CUSTOM ROM n  if possible, step by step procedure to upgrade it.



CM7 6.5.5 by Mike. this is the one suggested by most & is stable as well as full of useful features.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 7, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @dreatica...no.. the fastboot screen comes up...
> i was just asking if that might work...emergency mode on fone+emergency diag on KDZ...(it crashes when i click read phone info)
> 
> 
> i ended up in fastboot after trying a NANDROID backup with ROM manager (thats y i did reboot to recovery...cuz i wanted to do Nandroidbackup)



so you are in a fastboot, or emergency screen right ? check your dm.



gmg9 said:


> hey, anyone plz suggest me good cover/case for my lgO1. one i choose to buy is amzer sillicon jelly type cover from ebay. has any idea abt it ?
> 
> do i also need to address my dust issue with my lgO1 ?? my ph. is under warranty .....



don't buy from ebay, buy from amzer.co.in or fommy.co.in. it will cost less and yes go for the silicon jelly type cover. it fits perfectly.

Edited :

If you guys are not aware, Gingerbread LOL 1.5 version is out, remember LOL froyo rom ?

Its exactly same in setup, and my neocore score is 47-51fps with great battery. I am glad I moved to new baseband, and opted for official GB. Little compromise with performance as compared to CM7 but no bugs at all with great battery life.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 7, 2011)

@dreatica... fastboot mode starts on power on... 
emergency mode comes up by the vol up+return+power combo...
it seems like the problem is with the updater as it has given same file exxtract error with 3 different kdz files... most of the links i m finding to download another copy of the KDZ end up with error... can sum1 plz give me a link to a healthy copy (wich is already tried n working fine)


----------



## dreatica (Jul 7, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @dreatica... fastboot mode starts on power on...
> emergency mode comes up by the vol up+return+power combo...
> it seems like the problem is with the updater as it has given same file exxtract error with 3 different kdz files... most of the links i m finding to download another copy of the KDZ end up with error... can sum1 plz give me a link to a healthy copy (wich is already tried n working fine)



Yeah it can be recovered. You got the corrupted recovery and thats why your phone is stuck in fastboot mode, check your dm so that we can discuss it through chat.


----------



## bot9011 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello ,
 I have installed CM7 on my LG O1 and also have flashed the phone with darktremors apps2sd script . Everything works fine except for the fact that my phone dosen't ring nor vibrate when I recieve calls or text messages  

What do you guys think is causing the problem ? Is it a ROM bug ? or is it being caused by darktremors script ? 

I have re-installed the mod and have tried re-installing the script too , Still the problem continues .. 

And when I go to sound settings to select the phone ringtone,  I dont get the preview of the ringtone that I am going to select !!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 7, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> Hello ,
> I have installed CM7 on my LG O1 and also have flashed the phone with darktremors apps2sd script . Everything works fine except for the fact that my phone dosen't ring nor vibrate when I recieve calls or text messages
> 
> What do you guys think is causing the problem ? Is it a ROM bug ? or is it being caused by darktremors script ?
> ...



I have been using CM7 since v6.3... Never faced any problems. Currently on 6.5.5

See if the problem continues if you don't install App2SD script.

Did you clear all the old data before flashing CM7? If now, I recommend, boot to custom recovery, and wipe everything... Data factory reset, Cache, Dalvik Cache, Ext partition... everything...

Reboot and install Volume Control from the market. -- *market.android.com/details?id=com.revsodev.volumecontrol

See if it solves your problem...

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 7, 2011)

@sam yes, u r right. lets wait for 1-2 month and see the dust problem if appear.
can u suggest any good brand (sd card) which i should go for ? cause..all i find is sandisk on ebay,flipkart etc..

@dreatica well, the diff. is in shipping cost. thx for the suggestion.
so, u suing dat lg russian stock GB 2.3.3 rom.. hw is the gps/touch etc.. ? is camera pic quality better ??  which guide u followed to flash this rom ??

where do i get a good deal for sd cards .......??

edit: hmmm..its looks like shipping cost allmost same (50-60),bt the price at fommy.co.in is much lower.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> can u suggest any good brand (sd card) which i should go for ? cause..all i find is sandisk on ebay,flipkart etc..



seen a lot of Class 6 card but all are SDcard. even i was thinking of getting one.

though flipkart has one Class10: this


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam said:


> seen a lot of Class 6 card but all are SDcard. even i was thinking of getting one.
> 
> though flipkart has one Class10: this



thx for the link.. i personaly dont prefer transcend..

also see here *shop.ebay.in/i.html?_nkw=micro+sd+...lass+10&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

one very imp. thing.. i was trying this for a long time when using nokia. regarding pin2 code. none from ph or msp has given me the pi2/puk2 code. after three times trying i locked my puk2 code on my ph. nerver able to try again. change sim card/hard reset .. i tried everything..but no luck..

so, here in our lgO1 phone any one tried fixed dialing etc.. which require pin2 code. anyone has this code..usually its 12345, bt i mine fails one time..


----------



## dreatica (Jul 8, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> @sam yes, u r right. lets wait for 1-2 month and see the dust problem if appear.
> can u suggest any good brand (sd card) which i should go for ? cause..all i find is sandisk on ebay,flipkart etc..
> 
> @dreatica well, the diff. is in shipping cost. thx for the suggestion.
> ...



Yes, the ebay sellers are actually buying from fommy and selling those covers at high price. 

Yes, I flashed the official LG v20g through russian method. Russian rom is v20b. Gps/touch is excellent as compared to froyo, gps gets locked in 3-5 seconds and I hvnt seen multitouch bug since GB. Camera i hvnt tested as I dont use it. I followed the xda guide, russian way to flash the rom and thn flashed the LOL rom. Battery is far far better thn froyo/CM7 but performance is less/par as compared to CM7.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 8, 2011)

How is the GPS on LG O1 ? Could you guys please comment on accuracy and lock time ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 8, 2011)

@ All LG OP1 owner's :
Would you plz confirm that new LG OP1 devices manufactured after jan-feb 2011 are affected with dust problem.??

The "dust" does't allow me to buy this and this is the only device with 1500mh under 10k.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2011)

the gps of options is quite dodgy. sometimes it gets a fix in no time and sometimes it will never get a fix.

dust is there in all models.
get some other phone if you don't like it.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 8, 2011)

Gollum said:


> the gps of options is quite dodgy. sometimes it gets a fix in no time and sometimes it will never get a fix.
> 
> dust is there in all models.
> get some other phone if you don't like it.



I dont agree, the gps is good. It depends on many factors(location,indoors/outdoors,weather condition). Also with AGPS I can get a fix in seconds. Its much better than galaxy s/sl. 
I use GPS status to achieve a lock. I dont need to use data connection. When Im home I use wifi to update gps cache every 3-4 days and thts enough to get a lock.

Regarding dust, it is completely ur luck. I got mine fixed by taking it to service center and getting it cleaned(luckily got new screen,panel too) free. Problem should not recur since a protective film is fixed inside. Apparently the problem has been fixed in the new batch of phones since beg of 2011


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 8, 2011)

One offtopic question " Does htc salsa has a GPU ?"


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

See all specs of HTC Salsa here to settle all your questions bout it 

HTC Salsa - Full phone specifications


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> See all specs of HTC Salsa here to settle all your questions bout it
> 
> HTC Salsa - Full phone specifications



I already checked that , just wana confirm from you people .
But this thing is not acceptable that 22k phone doesn't has a GPU !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

a2mm2002 said:
			
		

> But this thing is not acceptable that 22k phone doesn't has a GPU !!!



Its better to spend a little more and get a Dual core phone- LG Optimus 2x

Will give you lot better satisfaction and better VFM as well

www.letsbuy.com/lg-optimus-2x-p990-p-16928


LG Optimus 2X P990 1GHZ 8MP Camera 3G 2.2 Froyo FULL HD | eBay


----------



## Dark_Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

[APP] Adobe Flash Player for ARMv6 - xda-developers

Take a look at this guys. Adobe Flash 10.1 for optimus one. Only for gingerbread roms. I haven't tried it myself coz i don't have a gingerbread rom. You guys try and tell if it works well for you.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dark_Knight said:


> [APP] Adobe Flash Player for ARMv6 - xda-developers
> 
> Take a look at this guys. Adobe Flash 10.1 for optimus one. Only for gingerbread roms. I haven't tried it myself coz i don't have a gingerbread rom. You guys try and tell if it works well for you.



omg!!!!!! it actually works!!!! NOT as well as the actual flash on the galaxy S 2, but still amazing!!!
THnx a lot Dark Knight!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> But this thing is not acceptable that 22k phone doesn't has a GPU !!!



please spend 5min of your precious time with Google rather than waiting 5hr to get reply. ALL ANDROID MOBILE HAVE GPU.

Salsa have Qualcomm MSM7227 chipset (same as Ace, O1, Fit, Pop, Mini, WildfireS, etc) @ 800Mhz & it packs Adreno 200 GPU.

HTC Slasa ---> Qualcomm MSM7227 





> Special Features:	 Max. 800MHz Qualcomm MSM7227 Turbo, Embedded 320MHz DSP (GSM, GPRS/EGPRS Multislot Class 12, EDGE, UMTS Release 6, 7.2 Mbps HSDPA, HSUPA 5.76 Mbps, MBMS baseband), 400MHz modem processor, *Adreno 200*, OpenGL ES 2.0, OpenGL ES 1.1, OpenVG 1.1, EGL 1.3, Direct3D Mobile, SVGT 1.2, DirectDraw,


----------



## RizEon (Jul 8, 2011)

MY experience at the service center today:
okay so even after repeated attempts to recover my phone from fastboot
when kdz updater failed to extract the ROM...(file extract error)..
i decided to take it to SC ....
they take my phone, tell me not to do it on a slow connection (i made the excuse that i was doing an update detected by PC suite)
n ask me to come back in a couple of hours...
n when i come back, with a xerox of the invoice they tell me they can't fix it...they'll have to send it to a bigger service center cuz my "port ud gaya hai"



(


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2011)

kya? port ur gaya? strange. using KDZ damages port? maybe you'll get a mobile


----------



## RizEon (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam said:


> kya? port ur gaya? strange. using KDZ damages port? maybe you'll get a mobile


no...but maybe shaking does?? 
no yaar...not new phone...they asked me to leave it for a week...which i cant as i have to leave for college....so basically I have a 10k paperweight for now..


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 8, 2011)

RizEon said:


> no...but maybe shaking does??
> no yaar...not new phone...they asked me to leave it for a week...which i cant as i have to leave for college....so basically I have a 10k paperweight for now..



better to leave it in service centre, than to use it as a paperweight


----------



## RizEon (Jul 8, 2011)

^^u courier me urs...I'll leave mine with them ASAP


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 8, 2011)

RizEon said:


> no...but maybe shaking does??
> no yaar...not new phone...they asked me to leave it for a week...which i cant as i have to leave for college....so basically I have a 10k paperweight for now..



Just leave the phone for a week. They will repair it. Use a cheap 2k phone till that time...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2011)

RizEon said:


> no...but maybe shaking does??



i hope its not true.



RizEon said:


> no yaar...not new phone...they asked me to leave it for a week...which i cant as i have to leave for college....so basically I have a 10k paperweight for now..



ask them for a cheap phone for use while they repair yours.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 8, 2011)

RizEon said:


> ^^u courier me urs...I'll leave mine with them ASAP



i haven't bought mine yet! :'(


----------



## Dark_Knight (Jul 8, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> omg!!!!!! it actually works!!!! NOT as well as the actual flash on the galaxy S 2, but still amazing!!!
> THnx a lot Dark Knight!!!



Superb...

Which Rom n kernel do you have??


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dark_Knight said:


> Superb...
> 
> Which Rom n kernel do you have??



i use miks rom (6.5.5) with the default kernel


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 8, 2011)

RizEon said:


> MY experience at the service center today:
> okay so even after repeated attempts to recover my phone from fastboot
> when kdz updater failed to extract the ROM...(file extract error)..
> i decided to take it to SC ....
> ...



LG service center has a policy in which they give spare phone until they repair urs. Ask them for one.
Shaking wouldnt have damaged port if done properly. Hold phone with the microusb head in single grip and shake it along the length of the phone. Be careful its not champagne  
Port problems wud usually not detect the phone. It must a pin damage which can be caused by a faulty usb cable too. Whatever it is dont let them charge you for it. Be firm


----------



## RizEon (Jul 8, 2011)

@Guru_urug thanx man...will give them all this gyaan....arrey i hav no prob in leaving for a week...bt i hav to shift to a different city within 5-6 days...so cnt take risk...wud b stuck wid the cheap spare fone...will try it once i get to kanpur...have taken the list of service centers over there 
along the length...well i ws actually shaking it lside by side...wire waving evrywhere n hitting my broz lappy screen....he was dam pissed to see that 
ya man wont b paying at any cost....the guy says ur update must hav crashed cozing port failure...wat bulls**t!!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Yes, the ebay sellers are actually buying from fommy and selling those covers at high price.



thx for the fommy link. i just ordered from there.



> Yes, I flashed the official LG v20g through russian method. Russian rom is v20b. Gps/touch is excellent as compared to froyo, gps gets locked in 3-5 seconds and I hvnt seen multitouch bug since GB. Camera i hvnt tested as I dont use it. I followed the xda guide, russian way to flash the rom and thn flashed the LOL rom. Battery is far far better thn froyo/CM7 but performance is less/par as compared to CM7.


 
*can u plz pste the like here for dat xda russian method..
so , right nw u using LOL rom?? why u first install official Russian GB and then GingerLOL ??
i am on 2.2.2, can i directly goto gingerlol 1.5??*

guys, after reading lot of docs abt installing Amon_RA, i think i will nt go dat complicated installtion, though i hav setup adb in my kubuntu, and everything working. bt i am nt feeling confident abt installing amonra. some users faced 'fastboot'. i did once. dnt want to again (unless my badluck). so may be i am gonna try clockworkmod again. *i jst hav one confusion. after installing 'rom manager', can i mov this to sd card (before flashing CWM). and then flash CWM..*

anyone using amonra, plz share the XX-android.rules file contents regarding installation. i got my devie listed after running "abd devices". bt into shell i got 'permission dnied" after doing "su"..

this is my 99-android.rules file content....
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1004", OWNER="<my linux username>" GROUP="<my linux username>"

--------------------------

*UPDATE: ..finally..amonra thunderg 2.2.1 CR successfully installed.*


----------



## dreatica (Jul 9, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> thx for the fommy link. i just ordered from there.


No problem 



gmg9 said:


> *can u plz pste the like here for dat xda russian method..
> so , right nw u using LOL rom?? why u first install official Russian GB and then GingerLOL ??
> i am on 2.2.2, can i directly goto gingerlol 1.5??*



[ROM][UPDATED][JUL 6]GingerLOL 1.5 (androidworld.it) | GB 2.3.3 (LG v20c) | 2.6.35.13 - xda-developers

Simply flash v20c/v20g which ever available from the thread above, download LOL 1.5 rom and then flash that rom through recovery. Remember, flashing the official ROM will update your baseband and you cant use the old roms like CM7 until you reverse to old baseband.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

this is one noob question but how will updating the baseband help?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> this is one noob question but how will updating the baseband help?



It improves your signal quality, and gps lock*. Earlier, maps used to take some time to lock the location, but now its dam smooth. *From what I notice.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks & 1 last thing, what is the battery backup of LOL 1.5? and are you using franco's kernel with it?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> thanks & 1 last thing, what is the battery backup of LOL 1.5? and are you using franco's kernel with it?



More thn 24 hours with moderate usage. Franco kernel is buggy right now like misaligned screen. I am using the overclock kernel already present in LOL rom.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> [ROM][UPDATED][JUL 6]GingerLOL 1.5 (androidworld.it) | GB 2.3.3 (LG v20c) | 2.6.35.13 - xda-developers
> 
> Simply flash v20c/v20g which ever available from the thread above, download LOL 1.5 rom and then flash that rom through recovery. Remember, flashing the official ROM will update your baseband and you cant use the old roms like CM7 until you reverse to old baseband.



bit confused here...

the above thread contains only custom gingerlol rom, not any lg official rom.
will i first flash official russian gb rom and then reflash gingerlol v1.5 rom ??? or i think i am missing something here ?? really confused...... plz tell steps..


----------



## dreatica (Jul 9, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> bit confused here...
> 
> the above thread contains only custom gingerlol rom, not any lg official rom.
> will i first flash official russian gb rom and then reflash gingerlol v1.5 rom ??? or i think i am missing something here ?? really confused...... plz tell steps..



Oh, he has updated the steps like you can directly flash the baseband, and then GB rom.

Their is a translation page on that thread, visit that forum to check out the actual rom+russian tool and then flash LOL 1.5

You can follow any of the two ways now :

1. Flash the baseband from the xda thread using russian tool, and then flash the LOL 1.5 rom.
2. Flash the official rom through russian tool, and then flash the LOL 1.5 rom.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 9, 2011)

@gmg9
Read it completely. There is a link,anyway here it is:
[HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers

From what I have understood is, you have two options to switch to new baseband
1) Switch to official GB ROM,download complete firmware+recovery and flash phone without having to use kdz.Some russian prgm called LGMDP THUNDER is used. Phone will be usable. U may go ahead and then flash GingerLol
2) Just flash the baseband files using the procedure in the above link. Installing a custom rom like Gingerlol will be reqd.

I would prefer the 2nd method

@dreatica
[EDIT]I didnt see you already had replied to gmg9 
Is it worth doing all this? How is GingerLol compared to cm7? Im asking this because switching back to cm7 is going to be headache,in case I dont like it.
How is gaming performance? and is the touchscreen driver better implemented in GingerLol? Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> More thn 24 hours with moderate usage. Franco kernel is buggy right now like misaligned screen. I am using the overclock kernel already present in LOL rom.



yes, but what about the other kernel v18.1 & what is the difference between the two (v1 & v18.1)?



guru_urug said:


> Some russian prgm called LGMDP THUNDER is used.



is it another O1 bricker? or safe than KDZ?



guru_urug said:


> 2) Just flash the baseband files using the procedure in the above link. Installing a custom rom like Gingerlol will be reqd.



so: CM7/Gingerbread ---> flash the baseband files ---> flash gingerlol 1.5? is the procedure right? 

too lazy to read though the procedure there.



guru_urug said:


> Is it worth doing all this? How is GingerLol compared to cm7? Im asking this because switching back to cm7 is going to be headache,in case I dont like it.
> How is gaming performance? and is the touchscreen driver better implemented in GingerLol? Thanks



exactly same thing going through my mind right now. is it worth it?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sam said:


> so: CM7/Gingerbread ---> flash the baseband files ---> flash gingerlol 1.5? is the procedure right?



i think, one dnt need to flash lol if he dnt want to use it.



> too lazy to read though the procedure there.


lol  ... ehehe



> exactly same thing going through my mind right now. is it worth it?



dnt knw..bt think it is..as some signal quality/gps r working better..



dreatica said:


> Oh, he has updated the steps like you can directly flash the baseband, and then GB rom.
> 
> Their is a translation page on that thread, visit that forum to check out the actual rom+russian tool and then flash LOL 1.5
> 
> ...



thx for the help..yes i will go with the 2nd step..



guru_urug said:


> @gmg9
> Read it completely. There is a link,anyway here it is:
> [HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers
> 
> ...



thx.. i also prefer da 2nd method n am going to do dat..


----------



## bot9011 (Jul 10, 2011)

guys I have successfully installed CM7 6.5.5 on my phone and have flashed the phone with the latest version of Franco's kernel v18.1 +zram module ..


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 10, 2011)

Two things i want to ask:
1) Whats zram module for?
2) What are the advantages of darktremor app2sd over the normal app2sd application?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 10, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @dreatica
> [EDIT]I didnt see you already had replied to gmg9
> Is it worth doing all this? How is GingerLol compared to cm7? Im asking this because switching back to cm7 is going to be headache,in case I dont like it.
> How is gaming performance? and is the touchscreen driver better implemented in GingerLol? Thanks



If you use mere 8-9k phone for gaming, stick to CM7.



Sam said:


> yes, but what about the other kernel v18.1 & what is the difference between the two (v1 & v18.1)?



v1+ is based on official GB kernel
v18.1 or lesser= froyo kernel with patches to make it compatible with CM7/GB.




Sam said:


> is it another O1 bricker? or safe than KDZ?



If you flash reading the instruction its safe. Some people are too lazy to read the instructions and then blame that this method is risky.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 10, 2011)

You didnt have to be rude 

Anyway thanks for your opinions  I guess I'll wait a week before I change Roms, MIUI is making fast progress and even mik_os may release a new stable build and franco may release a better gb kernel like he always does.

@Sam 
I flashed franco's v1 kernel for gb on void forever. The performance was slightly better. Quadrant scores were almost the same. And I got blackscreen bug when I wake phone. So I advice u wait till he releases a bug-free version. I restored my backup and back to v18.1


----------



## Candlestick (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello

Whenever i try to connect my LG Optimus One using PC suite, it gets connected in the beginning, but after 1 or 2 minutes the phone gets disconnected.

Then again it gets connected and disconnected. Because of this, i am not able to update my phone's firmware. I did not root my phone. I don't want to root as of now.

I have installed USB Drivers from SD Card. 

Also, LGMobile update tool says that there is an update for my firmware, but i am unable to update because of frequent disconnection of phone.

P.S. - I am not using USB Mass Storage mode.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

dreatica said:


> v1+ is based on official GB kernel
> v18.1 or lesser= froyo kernel with patches to make it compatible with CM7/GB.



thanks for the info. 



dreatica said:


> If you flash reading the instruction its safe. Some people are too lazy to read the instructions and then blame that this method is risky.



yes. thats true. but i'll wait for for a week or so for a preview of what Andy is working on. then decide if i want to LOL 



guru_urug said:


> @Sam
> I flashed franco's v1 kernel for gb on void forever. The performance was slightly better. Quadrant scores were almost the same. And I got blackscreen bug when I wake phone. So I advice u wait till he releases a bug-free version. I restored my backup and back to v18.1



yes but my main problem is the battery backup. it is coming down day by day. in just about 8hrs, battery went down by 9% while on standby. so franco's 18.1 kernel didn't help. anyway i'll be at home for a week so won't do any flashing stuff till Mik or Andy or Franco brings out a new kernel/rom.

*PS:* using Andy's GB.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 10, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> You didnt have to be rude



Lol really ? I was not rude  



guru_urug said:


> Anyway thanks for your opinions



NP.



Sam said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> yes. thats true. but i'll wait for for a week or so for a preview of what Andy is working on. then decide if i want to LOL



Andy coming up with a new rom based on official Gingerbread ? 



Sam said:


> yes but my main problem is the battery backup. it is coming down day by day. in just about 8hrs, battery went down by 9% while on standby. so franco's 18.1 kernel didn't help. anyway i'll be at home for a week so won't do any flashing stuff till Mik or Andy or Franco brings out a new kernel/rom.
> 
> *PS:* using Andy's GB.



My battery backup is excellent with Gb rom, 1% standby for 2-3 hours, data 2g always on, twitter,facebook,gtalk.  May be you need to recalibrate the battery after flashing the kernel.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Andy coming up with a new rom based on official Gingerbread ?



he'll surely dump the CM7 based GB for some other build as the links to the earlier rom is now gone.



dreatica said:


> My battery backup is excellent with Gb rom, 1% standby for 2-3 hours, data 2g always on, twitter,facebook,gtalk.  May be you need to recalibrate the battery after flashing the kernel.



i have wiped everything except ext partition 2 times & still battery is the same. will recaliberate battery but i feel i need to reflash the rom in order to fix this problem.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 10, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Lol really ? I was not rude



Maybe I just read too much into it, chuck. 

Im really excited abt miui  saw its videos on youtube. Very impressive interface.

@sam wipe battery stats, reboot, reflash your kernel, wipe batt stats, full charge and try to discharge completely before u charge again. Battery life went down for me too after I restored my backup. Improved considerably after I did this. But still not as good as before,or maybe Im just playing too many games lately


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Im really excited abt miui  saw its videos on youtube. Very impressive interface.



i think i need to pause movie & have a look at miui. everyone seems to be excited about it, except me.



guru_urug said:


> @sam wipe battery stats, reboot, reflash your kernel, wipe batt stats, full charge and try to discharge completely before u charge again. Battery life went down for me too after I restored my backup. Improved considerably after I did this. But still not as good as before,or maybe Im just playing too many games lately



yes. will empty battery. haven't done it for quite sometime. maybe thats the reason for the fast draining of battery.

 mobile gaming has gone down for me temporarily. now shifting to watching movies in PC.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> i think i need to pause movie & have a look at miui. everyone seems to be excited about it, except me.



so, is it possible to flash miui rom on our lgO1 as the supported device list shows only 5-6 phones which nt include lgO1....


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 11, 2011)

@gmg9

Yes miui is essentially not fully opensource. So very few devices are completely supported. Its like HTC sense(vague analogy). But there is always a way to decompile sources, get apks and somewhat implement it. Even cm7 isnt fully supported by O1. But devs like mik,andy worked on it and ported it to our device. But porting miui is tougher since there are limited sources. Many threads on xda say how it wud not be possible to port miui to our O1, since its only for hdpi devices and tht sources wont be available. Now on xda 3-4 new devs are working together to port miui to our device. This is after miui was somewhat ported to galaxy 3(ldpi screen,lower device). So I guess our devs felt it wud be possible to port it to O1(besides being matter of insult  ). Currently the rom is still in its primitive stage,it doesnt even boot  It may never be fully ported, but just the interface,icons, apps maybe. So its like getting a feel of miui on O1, like using chinese iphone instead of apple iphone  .It will look and feel same but inside it will be different


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 11, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @gmg9
> 
> Yes miui is essentially not fully opensource. So very few devices are completely supported. Its like HTC sense(vague analogy). But there is always a way to decompile sources, get apks and somewhat implement it. Even cm7 isnt fully supported by O1. But devs like mik,andy worked on it and ported it to our device. But porting miui is tougher since there are limited sources. Many threads on xda say how it wud not be possible to port miui to our O1, since its only for hdpi devices and tht sources wont be available. Now on xda 3-4 new devs are working together to port miui to our device. This is after miui was somewhat ported to galaxy 3(ldpi screen,lower device). So I guess our devs felt it wud be possible to port it to O1(besides being matter of insult  ). Currently the rom is still in its primitive stage,it doesnt even boot  It may never be fully ported, but just the interface,icons, apps maybe. So its like getting a feel of miui on O1, like using chinese iphone instead of apple iphone  .It will look and feel same but inside it will be different



thx for both da bad n good news 
----------

i try to take a full bckup from thungerg backp/restore menu, bt it fails for some reason. *where is the log file created for this ??
2. wat /nandroid/ contains, is it system created forder/files or wat ??
3. wat is .android_secure?? do i need to bckup this?
4. wat r things i shld bckup exactly through CR so dat when i restore, it shld restored to the xact same state ??*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> so, is it possible to flash miui rom on our lgO1 as the supported device list shows only 5-6 phones which nt include lgO1....



i feel porting the rom will be hard. some got lucky with G3 but with O1 there will be problems as they need to fix the kernel to work with it. or maybe bring in a different kernel from a mobile having similar internal to O1.



gmg9 said:


> i try to take a full bckup from thungerg backp/restore menu, bt it fails for some reason. where is the log file created for this ??



what ext partition are you using?



gmg9 said:


> 2. wat /nandroid/ contains, is it system created forder/files or wat ??



the nandroid backup.



gmg9 said:


> 3. wat is .android_secure?? do i need to bckup this?



this stores most of the android files. when you install an app & choose install to memory card, this is where the files go.



gmg9 said:


> 4. wat r things i shld bckup exactly through CR so dat when i restore, it shld restored to the xact same state ??



Nand + ext backup (maybe)



guru_urug said:


> So its like getting a feel of miui on O1, like using chinese iphone instead of apple iphone  .It will look and feel same but inside it will be different



 seen the video. well, CM7 looks better. doesn't it?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> what ext partition are you using?



i was nt using any etx partition. dats why its giving error. nw all is ok.



> this stores most of the android files. when you install an app & choose install to memory card, this is where the files go.



thx..i took this as bckup too.



> Nand + ext backup (maybe)



wat ext partition is for ??

few posts back i asked a question abt pin2 code for lgO1. anyone tried to reveal it ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Ext partition is used if you use A2SD scripts... It is not present on your SD Card by default. You have to create it...

I don't use A2SD so don't have that partition either...


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^ Ext partition is used if you use A2SD scripts... It is not present on your SD Card by default. You have to create it...



a2sd...it will move all my apps to sd card..right? bt whats wrong with fat32.. why ext partition has to be created.. fat32 can hold all apps.



> I don't use A2SD so don't have that partition either...



so, wat do u use ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2011)

A2SD is not a requirement. CyanogenMod 7 Gingerbread has a built-in "Move to SD Card' option. Its not as effective as A2SD scripts.... but is good enough for me...


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently came across this link wid sum awesome boot animations!!!

[BootAnimation] New Boot Animations - xda-developers
it says to put d file in data/local
but d thing is......der is no local file in d data file on my fone!!!
pleeeez help me out!!!
cud sumone post d instructions as well or maybe an alternate method???
thnx!!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> Hey guys, i recently came across this link wid sum awesome boot animations!!!
> 
> [BootAnimation] New Boot Animations - xda-developers
> it says to put d file in data/local
> ...



The method is correct. I have tested it... Working 100%

You need Root Explorer to access data/local which is in phone memory, not in SD card. Make sure your phone is rooted first...


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jul 11, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> The method is correct. I have tested it... Working 100%
> 
> You need Root Explorer to access data/local which is in phone memory, not in SD card. Make sure your phone is rooted first...



OFC  MY FONE IS ROOTED!!!
im running miks os(6.5.5) on my fone!!!
there is no file called local in d data file in my phones memory!


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 11, 2011)

Access it using root explorer. Also one person on xda created a windows program to preview,backup and push boot animations to phone. I don't have the link now since im on phone and out of Mumbai. Will post it here on Wed when I get home


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> OFC  MY FONE IS ROOTED!!!
> im running miks os(6.5.5) on my fone!!!
> there is no file called local in d data file in my phones memory!



try file expert. easy to navigate.



guru_urug said:


> Access it using root explorer. Also one person on xda created a windows program to preview,backup and push boot animations to phone. I don't have the link now since im on phone and out of Mumbai. Will post it here on Wed when I get home



great. i'll check if i can find that app.

btw my mobile was stuck at the LG logo for the 2nd time while trying to flash gingerbread. but safely flashed v10B & now will flash gingerbread (andy's rom) again.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 12, 2011)

What is the latest manufactured date of LG o1.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sam said:


> try file expert. easy to navigate.



thnx sam but i got it.........turns out that i hadnt enabled root acces in super manager and thats y i wasnt able to see d files
inference: im a dumbass!!!


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Check this out guys!
This definitely is an upgrade to O1!
1. Wifi n,
2. Bluetooth v3.0
3. 800 Mhz
4. Gingerbread 2.3.3

LG Optimus Net - Full phone specifications


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 13, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Check this out guys!
> This definitely is an upgrade to O1!
> 1. Wifi n,
> 2. Bluetooth v3.0
> ...



This new phone is not good enough. Same screen size, same resolution, same camera...

Optimus One became VFM because of great XDA support... which this phone would lack...


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 13, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Check this out guys!
> This definitely is an upgrade to O1!
> 1. Wifi n,
> 2. Bluetooth v3.0
> ...



1. wifi-n = not dat needed (many hotspot etc.. still support b/g)
2. bluetooth = happy with 2.1 (no one pay for a new ph. just hav bt v3.0)
3. 800 mhz = overclocking is there (cm7 can hav upto 1+ oc)
4 gingerbread 2.3.3 = miks cm7 is based on 2.3.4 and gingerlol 1.5 is on 2.3.3 (other 2.3.3 custom roms r there)

the point is, after seeing the specs, not happy with 'net.

1. same cam mp with no flash again
2. same vga quality vid rec. @ 24 fps
3. no front facing camera for vid. chat
4. 150mb internal (O1 has 170mb iirc)
5. no divx support
6. no amoled screen or gorilla glass

this is DEFINITELY NOT an upgrade to O1. lg in lost in time-space, making new phs. way older than its current release.
dnt knw the price. should be sold under 8k. otherwise flop. one will go for samsung ace.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2011)

price it at 12k or less else most will go for Wildfire S. 

& seriously, if this is a refresh of O1 at least pack gorilla glass & a front facing cam. also more ppls will look for camera with flash than BT 3.0


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 13, 2011)

If this launches at the same price as O1 (10-11k), this may become atleast moderate hit...

and yes, LG should have bumped the display specs...but sadly didn't


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 13, 2011)

*anyone using call/sms blocking app.. plz suggest the bst..*

i got a reply from lg abt if rooting our ph. will void da warranty in india..

"Dear xxxxxxx, Rooting LG Optimus One does not void warranty. But unauthorized OS update will void warranty. There were some unforeseen delays in the upgrade of Optimus One Android 2.3. As per the latest communication received, the Optimus One Android 2.3 upgrade will be available by late August- early September 2011."

nw wat the hell "unauthorized OS update" means ?


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 13, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> *
> nw wat the hell "unauthorized OS update" means ?*


*

Tht wud be custom roms. Its nice to hear that rooting doesnt void warranty. 



guru_urug said:



			Access it using root explorer. Also one person on xda created a windows program to preview,backup and push boot animations to phone. I don't have the link now since im on phone and out of Mumbai. Will post it here on Wed when I get home
		
Click to expand...


Here is the link as promised 

Bootanimation Installer v3.3 - xda-developers*


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 14, 2011)

i have darktremor app2sd flashed....i want to move some app back to my phone memory...how can i do that now? any help please....


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,
I read your opinions on LG O1 and recently bought O1 from Bangalore.  Its OS Android version is 2.2.1. Firmware version is V10c-Dec-08-2010.  Did I buy an old version? Are newer versions available?  If it has an old firmware can I update it from LG Care or I myself can update? If so how?  Please help.  And the guy from the shop said that I can update to Gingerbread. Is it available now at Bangalore?


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 14, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> i have darktremor app2sd flashed....i want to move some app back to my phone memory...how can i do that now? any help please....



Try using titanium backup. It gives a lot of control with moving apps

BTW regarding the optimus Net I feel its a blessing in disguise for the O1 users. Even though its sad LG didnt upgrade the screen n chipset, it wud be good because the ON  will most probably be upgraded to ice-cream sandwich. Which means it can easily be ported to our O1, since the base h/w n chipset is the same  Correct me if Im wrong 

Also this post will mark 50 pgs of O1 thread, remarkable!!  Keep it going guys


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2011)

Tanveerpa said:


> Hi,
> I read your opinions on LG O1 and recently bought O1 from Bangalore.



congrats. how much it cost you?



Tanveerpa said:


> Its OS Android version is 2.2.1. Firmware version is V10c-Dec-08-2010.  Did I buy an old version? Are newer versions available?



can't just say. need to look at the manufacturing date. 

not like newer versions but new builds. made in 2010 or 2011.



Tanveerpa said:


> If it has an old firmware can I update it from LG Care or I myself can update? If so how?



you can do it yourself. but if you can let the LG peoples do it for you. or wait for a couple of weeks more. gingerbread update is already out & so when it is officially launched here, update it straight to gingerbread rather than Android 2.2.2



guru_urug said:


> BTW regarding the optimus Net I feel its a blessing in disguise for the O1 users. Even though its sad LG didnt upgrade the screen n chipset, it wud be good because the ON  will most probably be upgraded to ice-cream sandwich. Which means it can easily be ported to our O1, since the base h/w n chipset is the same  Correct me if Im wrong



you are a genius  

yes, Net most probably will get Ice Cream Sandwich update. this means stable rom for our mobile & sooner.



guru_urug said:


> Also this post will mark 50 pgs of O1 thread, remarkable!!  Keep it going guys



the O1 family


----------



## Gollum (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on page 148.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 15, 2011)

So many new phones coming out... Come December holiday season, the markets would be flooded with new and better models. People will move on and forget about Optimus One... like they have forgotten Galaxy3...

I bought my O1 in March... I expect to move on by next March into another sub-12k phone like everyone else...


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Sam

Thanks.  I bought it for 10k. Its manufacturing date is January 2011.  So I can upgrade it to Gingerbread soon.  Waiting anxiously for the moment...


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 15, 2011)

@AndroidFan 
The galaxy 3 didnt have much dev support to begin with. On xda most of the galaxy 3 devs are still struggling to get cm7 to it. The reason is that galaxy 3 didnt do as well as O1 worldwide. So most purchases were probably in India. Also O1 chipset ie msm7227 is a very common one used in many very popular phones (wildfire s,ace,dell xcd35 and now the Net). So the porting is probably much easier. Adreno,hvga res n mdpi device also makes a difference. Im hoping Net will prove to be botox for O1 and keep the devs interested with ice-cream sandwich rom. 

Even I will change my phone next yr after getting placed  Hoping for higher range model


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2011)

yup. Galaxy 5 is enjoying CM7 stable roms ahead of G3s.

i'll stick to O1 for another year or two. get placed & O1 will be replaced by some future GS*.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 16, 2011)

Shifted to mik 6.5.5 with franco v18.1 BFS

My battery life wasnt upto the mark after restoring backup of void#forever. So thought Id try a new Rom.
Initially tried miks 6.6 with latest .38 kernel from franco. But the blackscreen bug was horrible. 
My phone wouldnt wake from standby at all once I put display to sleep. I was worried because my screen was changed 2weeks ago and on xda ppl say that its not this bad. The screen shud come back on after touch. Not so for me, worried of any incompatibility that can be caused. Probably just being too paranoid  ...but still

Anyway so went for stable 6.5.5
Hope new update comes soon.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ I am going back to Franco's v17 from the current v18.1 because of battery backup issues...


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi i am suffering a strange problem in my p500 actually whenever someone
call me i get unknown calling ie i cant see the no of person who is calling me
irrespective of the fact whether he is in my contacts or not i cant see no
even later on in call log plz plz help me

*UPDATE* i just update my cellphone via lg software updater but it didn't helped and  i have never used custom rom till now


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 18, 2011)

Francos new gingerbread kernel is released. 
Neocore scores reportedly go above 75fps!!  
I remember the first time I ran neocore on v10c and used to score less than 30fps  
Will try this tonight


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Neocore scores reportedly go above 75fps!!



yes but sadly the blackscreen bug is still there. but 75 on neocore !!! maximum i am able to get is 59.



guru_urug said:


> I remember the first time I ran neocore on v10c and used to score less than 30fps



stock ROM scores are the lowest. what are the score of the stock gingerbread? any idea?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 18, 2011)

if i use jst use Darktremor Apps2SD without installing any custom roms..

1. is it safe to move /data and delvik-cache to sd card ?
2. hav any one tried the latest version ? mixed response is there....hw urs working ??


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 19, 2011)

My optimus one has some dirt inside the screen  cant even clean it. what should i do??


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 19, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> My optimus one has some dirt inside the screen  cant even clean it. what should i do??



goto lg customer care centre. they will fix it.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 19, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> goto lg customer care centre. they will fix it.



ok. but i have rooted and flashed kernel [touchbug fix]. what should i do now? will they fix it or i have to unroot load default kernel etc..??

how much they will charge?

i bought this cell last month 2nd june,


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2011)

just restore nandroid back (just for sake of safety). if you don't have it, go back 5-7 pages. someone posted a link here.

and they won't charge a penny. dust problem credit goes to LG themselve.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 19, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> ok. but i have rooted and flashed kernel [touchbug fix]. what should i do now? will they fix it or i have to unroot load default kernel etc..??
> 
> how much they will charge?
> 
> i bought this cell last month 2nd june,



rooted phone does nt void warranty as lg official says. bt u hav installed custom kernel too. so that could void warranty. so better go back to original state.
bt most of the time lg cc dnt even look at the s/w if u give it for dust problem. wish u luck.

none charge a single paisa if ur device is under warranty (maintaing their warranty terms n conditions.). so, in ur case lg wont charge anything.

if u bought this ph. on 2nd june, its make date probably after jan,2011. ur ph. should nt hav any dust issue.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Here it is... Stock LG Optimus One Nandroid backup... -- *rapidshare.com/#!download|756tg|73...zip|123370|R~B278B8C31DFF6378D630998D30F30333


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 19, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> ok. but i have rooted and flashed kernel [touchbug fix]. what should i do now? will they fix it or i have to unroot load default kernel etc..??
> 
> how much they will charge?
> 
> i bought this cell last month 2nd june,



If you are really worried flash original ROM using kdz. And take a nand backup before. They wont check the s/w. Just show the dust under the screen. They remove the battery,sim and mem card. 
Ask him to put the protective sticker so that the problem doesnt recur. Infact Ive even taped over the bottom phy keys just in case.
And check your screen before you accept it back. The guy who cleaned my screen cracked it...and I got it replaced it for free  

BTW flashed miks 6.6 and latest .38 kernel from franco. Battery life is good. Performance is exceptional. Get 60.5 fps on stock 600Mhz in Neocore and goes to 75fps at 787Mhz(smartass2). Black screen bug goes after you disable screen animation and reboot so not a problem at all. Everything else working fine too


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2011)

and i am happy that andy is back at work on an AOSP rom with franco 

when he deleted links to his last rom i really thought its the end of my favorite vanilla GB rom.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 20, 2011)

so should i just unroot it and keep using custom kernel?


----------



## silverdigital (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys, got a new (first) android O1  
as of now it is stock fw v10e-mar-28-2011
kernel 2.6.32.9
2.2.2 froyo
bought it for 9.8k from lucknow
(did i bargain enough?)

my first problem is that i have LAN in college and so i want to connect my phone to internet using my lappy's wifi but i cant.
my droid cant see the wifi network. On win7 64 bit.
tried open connection, WPA2-psk with AES encryption. 
now how do i connect it to internet(i dont want to use gprs too slow compared to the net i have) 

so without the net i cannot install any apps on my O1 so how do i install custom recovery and custom roms. i think using adb plz correct me if i am wrong
please post links here from xda forum which show all steps of rooting-custom recovery-custom rom in detail.
which rom should i use, it should be stable

how do i sync contacts and sms to my pc. (not to google account)

i know i have asked too much but plz understand i am a newbie and i tried to do as much research as possible thats y i have too many questions


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 21, 2011)

silverdigital said:


> Hi guys, got a new (first) android O1
> as of now it is stock fw v10e-mar-28-2011
> kernel 2.6.32.9
> 2.2.2 froyo
> ...



no. the best price would be 9k. bt it depends through city to city. if u buy from online, u would have get it under 9k. bt anyways, u bargain good. congrats to hav lgO1.



> my first problem is that i have LAN in college and so i want to connect my phone to internet using my lappy's wifi but i cant.
> my droid cant see the wifi network. On win7 64 bit.
> tried open connection, WPA2-psk with AES encryption.
> now how do i connect it to internet(i dont want to use gprs too slow compared to the net i have)



r u tying t create a ad-hok wifi network between ur lappy and ph. ??



> so without the net i cannot install any apps on my O1 so how do i install custom recovery and custom roms. i think using adb plz correct me if i am wrong



yes. u can use adb shell as root (su) to do everything..



> please post links here from xda forum which show all steps of rooting-custom recovery-custom rom in detail.



u need to first decide which way u want. instead of posting here if can plz goto their forum and search those, it will better.
for rooting use - gingerbreak
for CR use - clockworkmod or amon_ra thunderg

for clockworkmod install rom manager from market and u will knw the rest. for amon_ra thunderg (which i recommend) use adb shell.



> which rom should i use, it should be stable



1. gingerlol 1.5 - very stable (for everyone)
2. void #forever (stable)
3. cm7 my mik_os (for advanced users)
better to goto p500 dev channel on xda forum and read the threads for each roms.



> how do i sync contacts and sms to my pc. (not to google account)



u can use lg pc suit. bt many dont recommend it. i dont any other.
is it possible to sync sms to ur google a/c ?



> i know i have asked too much but plz understand i am a newbie and i tried to do as much research as possible thats y i have too many questions



u r most well come to ask and we all welcome u to lgO1 p500 ship.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 21, 2011)

my optimus was made in dec.
so what should i do? unroot and keep custom kernel installed and give it to cc? how to get default kernel?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

i think restoring nandroid backup will bring back stock OS + kernel.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya it will  But the Recovery will be there, which can be uninstalled using ROM Manager.


----------



## silverdigital (Jul 21, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> r u tying t create a ad-hok wifi network between ur lappy and ph. ??


yes i am trying to make adhoc wifi from my insti LAN using my lappy but the network is not visible on O1

tried connectify to make wpa2-psk AP but the phone gets stuck at obtaining ip address....
tried to use virtual router but VR cannot make network 

i am in a real need of wifi for android as i cannot use 3g or edge network(costly and slow)
plz suggest what to do

virtual router works(needed to restart system )
but i am behind a proxy so how do i give proxy settings and authentication on my android?

also plz post links of cm7 and gingerlol roms. there r too many threads on xda dev forum. not able to decide which one to use

i have installed custom recovery on my android, now only custom rom needs to be done


----------



## Gollum (Jul 21, 2011)

here is a sketch if optimus one that I drew.
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/200/2/9/optimus_one_by_niku4186-d411lqa.jpg

more details
niku4186.deviantart.com/art/Optimus-one-243619138?qo=2&catpath=gallery:niku4186:8679041&order=0&offset=2


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ nice drawing


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 22, 2011)

Gollum said:


> here is a sketch if optimus one that I drew.
> *fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/200/2/9/optimus_one_by_niku4186-d411lqa.jpg
> 
> more details
> niku4186.deviantart.com/art/Optimus-one-243619138?qo=2&catpath=gallery:niku4186:8679041&order=0&offset=2



is that dust under the screen??  lolz jus kidding 
Nice sketch. I checked out your album on deviantart. Loved the one of emma watson


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 22, 2011)

i m wondering is it possible(by any means) to export the dictionary application which is installed in O1..i want to have it in my defy


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

probably it won't work but if you want to try:
root on Optimus One > titanium backup > backup that app > transfer it to defy > restore it in Defy > check if it supports.


----------



## tejaslok (Jul 24, 2011)

guys i just flashed to cm7 stable version 6.5 and also i got a 8 GB class 10 m sd card so i had given ext partition as 1024 mb instead of 512 mb but my internal mem shows only 200 mb only ??  also i changed the partition frm ext 2 to 3 and frm ext 3 to 4 .  i can see the 6.5 gb in my phone but cant find the 1gb ext part >??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2011)

internal = phone memory = 200Mb
the ext partition is reserved for apps. to use it you need to use some app2sd script.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly. 
That 200MB is your internal phone memory.

Im guessing u are using darktremors a2sd. If not then flash it via recovery. Reboot
Then to get a better idea of whats going on...install this app

*market.android.com/details?id=com.elgubbo.a2sdGUI&feature=search_result

It shows u the different partitions and free space.


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 24, 2011)

Whats the best app for using my O1 as a Webcam? Thanks


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 24, 2011)

Try ipwebcam. Its really good. Your phone becomes a wireless webcam  Make sure ur phone and desktop are on the same network

*market.android.com/details?id=com.pas.webcam&feature=search_result


----------



## dreatica (Jul 25, 2011)

Can someone please post the froyo void rom steps(folder name etc). I am selling optimus one, and need to flash the old stable void rom. Thanks.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 26, 2011)

Create folders in sdcard>void>settings>""folder name""

folders were:
a2sd - For apps to sd
gapps - For google apps
gingerbread - For gingerbread theme
hwacc - To enable hardware acceleration
kernel - to enable default overclock
stagefright - to enable stagefright
tapps - some more system apps

BTW why r u selling ur optimus one?  we'll miss u here. Which phone u planning to get next?
Try the official GB roms too. They are stable Ive heard.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 26, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Create folders in sdcard>void>settings>""folder name""
> 
> folders were:
> a2sd - For apps to sd
> ...



Thanks mate.  I will flash tomorrow morning. I am selling coz I am getting iPhone 4  I will still visit here for any help or you can always pm me  

I was using official Gingerbread earlier, rolled back to mik's rom to test 6.6 and currently using it. Now, I am lazy to flash baseband again. Thanks again.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Thanks mate.  I will flash tomorrow morning. I am selling coz I am getting iPhone 4  I will still visit here for any help or you can always pm me



congrats for ip4 but sad that one member is leaving the O1 family.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> congrats for ip4 but sad that one member is leaving the O1 family.



Yeah dude. It was fun flashing roms, playing with kernels  

BTW: I flashed the void rom..thanks to guru_urug. Its time to say good bye to Optimus one.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 26, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Yeah dude. It was fun flashing roms, playing with kernels
> 
> BTW: I flashed the void rom..thanks to guru_urug. Its time to say good bye to Optimus one.



hope u will get in touch with this forum. thx for all ur help n suggestions.

u can still flash android on ip4..


----------



## aritrap (Jul 28, 2011)

What is the present price of the O1?

I want to know the *physical store price* as I already know about the prices in the online stores.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2011)

9-10k for the black one. 11k for the white one.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 28, 2011)

i wish i could get a white optimus one.....


----------



## chandrudme (Jul 30, 2011)

Will O1 support 8GB class 4 sd card? I read some unmounting/restarting issues online? is there any fix for it? Pl advice.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 30, 2011)

installed cm7 6.5.5 today. everythings went well. except one query i hav regading dt-apps2sd.
instead of original dt-apps2sd i used this after reading some threads..

xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][BBQ] CyanogenMod-7 for Nexus One :: V7.0.3 (05/06/2011)
and follow its instructions.. bt i dnt see my inhouse apps auto moved to sd card.
*1. any idea why ? and also i dnt see the ext3 (1024mb) partition added with internal 200mb partition.
2. can i remove adwlauncher and install other launcher?
3. can i use amon_ra thunderg instead of cwm? and also uninstall the rom manager? *

my sd card partition r ext3=1024, swap=0.




chandrudme said:


> Will O1 support 8GB class 4 sd card? I read some unmounting/restarting issues online? is there any fix for it? Pl advice.



yes, it will support.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2011)

1. don't know how to fix problems related to script but internal memory is different from ext partition. thats why they are not shown combined i guess.

2. yes. use remove adw but after installing & setting the other as default.

3. mike support amonra? yes you can remove rom manager. no use keeping it.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 30, 2011)

do u guys face any prob with gps. its taking too much time to lock. dnt knw why...
when ever i try to move a system apps to sd card it says "it cannt be moved as its a system using apps' ..something like dat...




Sam said:


> 1. don't know how to fix problems related to script but internal memory is different from ext partition. thats why they are not shown combined i guess.



thx for the quick reply. wat apps2sd u use. does ur apps auto moved to sd card after installation ?? do u move all system apps (like gmaps etc..) to sd card..??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> do u guys face any prob with gps. its taking too much time to lock. dnt knw why...



same. it takes more than 30sec & half the time it misses displaying some msg.  but once it gets locked, it is really really accurate (outdoor).



gmg9 said:


> when ever i try to move a system apps to sd card it says "it cannt be moved as its a system using apps' ..something like dat...



yes. system apps can't be moved 



gmg9 said:


> thx for the quick reply. wat apps2sd u use. does ur apps auto moved to sd card after installation ?? do u move all system apps (like gmaps etc..) to sd card..??



i don't use any script. i manually move it from the app list clicking on move to sd card.

mine is set as "automatic" in the app installation location so a few apps move but most i have to do it manually.

as i am using Andy's gingerbread, it doesn't comes with a lot of apps preinstalled. but other than launcher & weather widget, everything is saved in sd card. no gmail app for me.


----------



## chandrudme (Jul 31, 2011)

*Will O1 support 8GB class 4 sd card? I read some unmounting/restarting issues online? is there any fix for it? Pl advice.*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

AFAIK, the old firmware (Android 2.2) had this problem. this has been fixed in Android 2.2.1 or 2.2.2


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 31, 2011)

Some questions on Lg p500:

1. Does it have a physical d-pad navigation key? From the images, it looks like it has one but not sure. Would like to have this option apart from the touch screen.

2. How is the app support? I will be installing lots of apps from the market and others. Is that possible without rooting? No games.

3. Will it support a 2yr old sandisk 2GB SD card I have? Not sure about the class.

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> 1. Does it have a physical d-pad navigation key? From the images, it looks like it has one but not sure. Would like to have this option apart from the touch screen.



doesn't have. i don't think many non-QWERTY android comes with D-pad. if you are concerned about missing D-pad for navigation, the android system with the default 4 key is enough for it. but one will feel the need for it while gaming.



blackpearl said:


> 2. How is the app support? I will be installing lots of apps from the market and others. Is that possible without rooting? No games.



all apps are supported that i tried. maybe some (paid) apps that have higher system requirements won't be supported. 



blackpearl said:


> 3. Will it support a 2yr old sandisk 2GB SD card I have? Not sure about the class.



it should. but it already comes with a 2Gb card.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> doesn't have. i don't think many non-QWERTY android comes with D-pad. if you are concerned about missing D-pad for navigation, the android system with the default 4 key is enough for it. but one will feel the need for it while gaming.



I'm so used to the d-pad .... 
How do people game without it, anyway?



> all apps are supported that i tried. maybe some (paid) apps that have higher system requirements won't be supported.



Good. I understand the lack of power to run CPU intensive apps.



> it should. but it already comes with a 2Gb card.



Ok, thanks.

One last question: Since it sounds like you own this phone, will you recommend this to someone? Does the dust problem really exist? If yes, the phone might need periodic cleaning. How often does dust get under the glass?

I've found this phone at Letsbuy at Rs 8.4K (after applying coupon). Actually I'm willing to throw in another ~Rs 2K, but can't seem to find a better phone. Weird.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> same. it takes more than 30sec & half the time it misses displaying some msg.  but once it gets locked, it is really really accurate (outdoor).



its actually not getting locked. i tried to keep it for abt 15-10min, bt no locking has take affect. i tried to test with GPS Test. strangely no result from this app too. no a single digit moves. i really nw very frustrated for this gps thing as i do use it often. bt with the stock 2.2 rom it was working. dnt knw if its a rom issue or the gps chip has somehw broken in my ph......

any clue guys ????

another prob is dat with da fm app. its nt working properly. and let me add only 5 stations.. why is dat ?? in 2.2.1 i can add as many as 30+ stations..


----------



## NainO (Jul 31, 2011)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> One last question: Since it sounds like you own this phone, will you recommend this to someone?



Yeah.



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Does the dust problem really exist?



For me, Yes 



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> If yes, the phone might need periodic cleaning. How often does dust get under the glass?



Take the phone to Customer Care and they will cure it somehow.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> I'm so used to the d-pad ....
> How do people game without it, anyway?



i know. my last mobile was a touchscreen + D-Pad. but now without D-pad,  most games can't be played well. specially racing gaming that needs the mobile to be tilted to make the car move left right. but other games are controlled by tapping the screen. easy to play.



blackpearl said:


> Good. I understand the lack of power to run CPU intensive apps.



other than some HD games & angry birds all games run fine even if you do multitasking.



blackpearl said:


> One last question: Since it sounds like you own this phone, will you recommend this to someone? Does the dust problem really exist? If yes, the phone might need periodic cleaning. How often does dust get under the glass?



under 10k & if Android is a must, definitely. you may read my review: LG Optimus One

yes dust problem was there but new models doesn't have it. so just avoid old stock.

doesn't need periodic cleaning. just take it to service center & they'll fix it permanently.



blackpearl said:


> I've found this phone at Letsbuy at Rs 8.4K (after applying coupon). Actually I'm willing to throw in another ~Rs 2K, but can't seem to find a better phone. Weird.



next best mobile is Galaxy Ace & Wildfire S if you find it under 12-12.5k. 



gmg9 said:


> its actually not getting locked. i tried to keep it for abt 15-10min, bt no locking has take affect. i tried to test with GPS Test. strangely no result from this app too. no a single digit moves. i really nw very frustrated for this gps thing as i do use it often. bt with the stock 2.2 rom it was working. dnt knw if its a rom issue or the gps chip has somehw broken in my ph......



test with some other rom. most likely problem is with the the rom not the chip.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> test with some other rom. most likely problem is with the the rom not the chip.



hmm...thx. bt right nw, am nt in a mood of flashing again a rom. just flashed cm7. lets wait for the nxt mik_os cm7 sable release....

wat will be the best kernel for this rom 6.5.5 cm7 on lg O1 ?? the one comes with this rom, v18 or v18.1 BFS ??
which one gives me more stability and battery life ??


----------



## chandrudme (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks sam.i have ordered o1 for 8.5k @letsbuy. Will be receiving the device tmrw. 
Also planning to get a Verbatim 8GB C4 card too. While reading forum I got confused abt the unmounting issue. thanks again.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> hmm...thx. bt right nw, am nt in a mood of flashing again a rom. just flashed cm7. lets wait for the nxt mik_os cm7 sable release....



been over a month since mike released an update for CM7. don't know whats he cooking.



chandrudme said:


> thanks sam.i have ordered o1 for 8.5k @letsbuy. Will be receiving the device tmrw.
> Also planning to get a Verbatim 8GB C4 card too. While reading forum I got confused abt the unmounting issue. thanks again.



welcome buddy & congrats  8.5k for white or black O1? i heard white one cost around 1k more.


----------



## k4ce (Jul 31, 2011)

hey Sam ... there is a new update available ... its CM7 6.5.6 ... fixes camera zoom and BT audio issue ....


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 1, 2011)

k4ce said:


> hey Sam ... there is a new update available ... its CM7 6.5.6 ... fixes camera zoom and BT audio issue ....



Thank you... waited a long time for a new CM7 update...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

k4ce said:


> hey Sam ... there is a new update available ... its CM7 6.5.6 ... fixes camera zoom and BT audio issue ....



finally an update. thanks for the info but i am waiting for Andy's next rom.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 1, 2011)

Today, my phone got stuck in "headset" mode without me using a headset. It just wouldn't come out of it no matter what I did... Restarts... wipe cache... pull battery... insert and remove headphones... nothing worked...

I thought this is a hardware problem and I am screwed. Might have to go back to stock LG ROM to get warranty...

But it sorted out automatically in a hour...

I guess its a bad idea to keep the phone around water (was listening to a podcast in the toilet)... Some droplet of water might have entered into the headphone jack... Once the water dried, the phone was back again...

Updated to Mik's 6.5.6 OS... it was laggy until I repatched Franco's kernel 18.1+ZRAM... Now everything is cool...


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys...was a lil busy few days. Now Im back 

Im still on mik cm7 6.6 with franco .35 kernel(July 25 update)
The blackscreen is very rare with screen anim off. And the performance and battery are superb for me. I left for college today(8am) with 39% battery....was still around 15-20%(3.45pm) when I returned home. 3-4 voice calls and a number of sms(in lectures)  plus a little light games for 15 mins in the bus. Overall its impressive. Obviously I kept data services/wifi off and brightness was 100% outdoors/40%indoors and freq was 600/320(smoothass).

@gmg9 
for gps try using gpsstatus from market. Make sure u clear and update gps cache from the app menu.
*market.android.com/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2&feature=search_result

To check apps2sd and monitor storage use a2sdgui.
*market.android.com/details?id=com.elgubbo.a2sdGUI&feature=search_result

*OFFTOPIC*
Is it just me or is SE xperia mini pro an excellent pricing by Sony?
I mean it got all the bells and whistles. Screen is smaller I agree but the h/w keyboard means more room on the screen without fingers. Also the procy+gpu combo is unrivalled at this pricepoint. Also the minipro comes with front cam too. Cud this be the next bestbuy @15k and it will get lesser. Kudos to sony for competitive pricing at launch. Pleasant surprise


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

yes xperia mini pro is really priced well for the hardware. finally a 15k droid with a usable keyboard.


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 1, 2011)

Its black.... Yes white is 1K higher... I Got the device today... Just xploring it.. Its cool!!
i will be disturbing you for sometime until i get knowledge in android  Pl excuse..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> I Got the device today... Just xploring it.. Its cool!!



manufacturing date & Android version? (check android version in settings>About>android version).

& a quick suggestion. don't use task killer. instead download fast reboot from android market.


----------



## droidnovice (Aug 2, 2011)

lg must give updates to fix the lgg in touch bug...


----------



## droidnovice (Aug 2, 2011)

*LG Optimus One toch lag*

I am expriencing lag when i scroll thru Menu & between home-screens. I've installed GO launcher. How to make touch experience SMOOTH...?
Kindly guide me as what stuff must i do in order 2 achieve dis.

LG-P500
Android 2.2.2
Kernel 2.6.32.9 lg-electronics@si-rd10-build120#1
Build no. FRG83
Software version V10d-MAR-01-2011


----------



## NainO (Aug 2, 2011)

Install clockworkmod recovery and then flash a good rom with touchscreen bug fix (eg. CynogenMod 7 by mik_OS).
For instruction go to xda optimus one forum.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 2, 2011)

few q on 6.5.5...

1. battery usage shows like this...
standby=44%
idle=35%
wifi=5%
display=11%
system=3%

*even its showing wifi on, its nt.
*i reduced brightness to 0% frm settings. still its showing 11% usage !!
*is standby n idle usage normal ??

2. how do i get bck ndrive n thinkoffice on my lgO1 ??
cause i dnt hav their apk.

3. will i need to install kernel v18.1 fr better battery usage ?? i am on v18 by mik.


----------



## NainO (Aug 2, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> few q on 6.5.5...
> 
> 1. battery usage shows like this...
> standby=44%
> ...



That's absolutely fine!



			
				gmg9 said:
			
		

> 2. how do i get bck ndrive n thinkoffice on my lgO1 ??
> cause i dnt hav their apk.



From Android Market.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 2, 2011)

NainO said:


> That's absolutely fine!



hw come wifi usage showing whereas it off completely. 



> From Android Market.



cannt install thinkoffice frm market as its a paid apps. the one came with lgO1 was full version.

same with ndrive.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

droidnovice said:


> lg must give updates to fix the lgg in touch bug...





droidnovice said:


> I am expriencing lag when i scroll thru Menu & between home-screens. I've installed GO launcher. How to make touch experience SMOOTH...?
> Kindly guide me as what stuff must i do in order 2 achieve dis.
> 
> LG-P500
> ...



update software version to v10e. that fixes the lag.



gmg9 said:


> few q on 6.5.5...
> 
> 1. battery usage shows like this...
> standby=44%
> ...



don't know why wifi is showing usage.

does brightness = 0% mean screen is off?  lower brightness = lower power drain.



gmg9 said:


> 2. how do i get bck ndrive n thinkoffice on my lgO1 ??
> cause i dnt hav their apk.



can't they be extracted from the official v10b/c someway?



gmg9 said:


> hw come wifi usage showing whereas it off completely.



better ask franco.



gmg9 said:


> cannt install thinkoffice frm market as its a paid apps. the one came with lgO1 was full version.



then go for the lite version. ThinkFree Office Mobile Viewer


----------



## dreatica (Aug 2, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> hw come wifi usage showing whereas it off completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinkoffice is available @xda which ws free version for LG users.

For ndrive, you can install it from market its free. Its the maps that includes the cost for navigation. If you have saved the old maps of India which came with the 2gb card, you can copy that to ndrive maps folder and it will be activated for free.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 2, 2011)

> wifi=5%



Although the wifi may be turned off , In Wifi Settings , did u enable Network Notifications ?



> hw come wifi usage showing whereas it off completely.



Are you using any app for Wifi ?



> i reduced brightness to 0% frm settings. still its showing 11% usage



Reducing to zero level indicator doesn't mean that the display set to off. It is the lowest brightness and thereby battery drain is minimum.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Although the wifi may be turned off , In Wifi Settings , did u enable Network Notifications ?



but network notification will only work if WiFi is turned on.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 2, 2011)

> but network notification will only work if WiFi is turned on.



Yes. It seems the battery consumed is 5 percent for Wifi. Even the accidental turning of wifi with network notifications set enabled might have resulted in 5 percent battery consumption for notifying wifi networks.

LG Optimus One is not listed on the supported devices on Cyanogen Mod website.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ Wifi might be turned off, but Auto-Sync might be ON... The phone tries to check for update to email, contacts, picasa, google+ every minute... so that might have caused the drain...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> does brightness = 0% mean screen is off?  lower brightness = lower power drain.



actually not.. as in lgO1 even if u bringtdown the brightness bar to 0, it wont off the screen.



> can't they be extracted from the official v10b/c someway?



no idea abt that.. anyone knw how ?? i hav the taken dat 2gb bckup.. so i hav the dir/foldrs with files.. bt dnt knw where to place it to enable. jst dwnloded ndrive10 from market.. nw time to mov the indian map to ndrives map folder.




> better ask franco.



yea, i think i should. bt as he to busy, its better to ask users...




> then go for the lite version. ThinkFree Office Mobile Viewer



thx for the link.. bt i really need the one came with lgO1. there shld be a way..



dreatica said:


> Thinkoffice is available @xda which ws free version for LG users.
> 
> For ndrive, you can install it from market its free. Its the maps that includes the cost for navigation. If you have saved the old maps of India which came with the 2gb card, you can copy that to ndrive maps folder and it will be activated for free.



u mean the full version dats comes with the lgO1 ? 
yea..got it..thx a lot..

yea, thx.. i hav installed ndrive10 from market. lets see if its take the map as well..



tmanikandan said:


> Although the wifi may be turned off , In Wifi Settings , did u enable Network Notifications ?



no.. its turned off.



> Are you using any app for Wifi ?



means ? all my apps needs net connect through wifi..



> Reducing to zero level indicator doesn't mean that the display set to off. It is the lowest brightness and thereby battery drain is minimum.



so hw do i reduce it more..



tmanikandan said:


> Yes. It seems the battery consumed is 5 percent for Wifi. Even the accidental turning of wifi with network notifications set enabled might have resulted in 5 percent battery consumption for notifying wifi networks.
> 
> LG Optimus One is not listed on the supported devices on Cyanogen Mod website.



*auto sync off.. network notification off.. nw its showing 22% battery usage.. hw the hell dats possible.. when i click it.. its shows "wifi running" *



AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ Wifi might be turned off, but Auto-Sync might be ON... The phone tries to check for update to email, contacts, picasa, google+ every minute... so that might have caused the drain...



*no.. 
1. auto sync off
2. bckground data chk off
3. network notification off
4. use wifi for location off
5. is there any other i need to chk.......

still showing 22% usage of batt. *


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 2, 2011)

> bt i really need the one came with lgO1. there shld be a way..



You can get this from a new buyer of  LG Optimus One  As they have all the apps copied to SD Card, u can just copy the Think Office apk.

Or

As said , download from the market.




> auto sync off.. network notification off.. nw its showing 22% battery usage.. hw the hell dats possible.. when i click it.. its shows "wifi running"



Check for any malware/virus


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 2, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Check for any malware/virus



PC viruses don't affect Android and as far as I know, there are no malware easily available for Android. I haven't seen one even though I have downloaded 100+ apps...

This is a smartphone... battery gets used in the background even if you do nothing...


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 2, 2011)

> PC viruses don't affect Android and as far as I know, there are no malware easily available for Android. I haven't seen one even though I have downloaded 100+ apps...
> 
> This is a smartphone... battery gets used in the background even if you do nothing...




If u download only from the trusted / reliable sources. Apps downloaded from unreliable / untrusted sources cannot be trusted.

And also, the question here is related to wifi showing 5 percent in battery despite wifi being turned off and still running...


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 2, 2011)

Android 2.2.2
Kernel 2.6.32.9 lg-electronics@si-rd10-build131#1
Build no. FRG83
Software version V10e-MAR-28-2011
Date of mfg: 6/2011


Thx. I will dwld fast reboot...

How to set the apps to install on sdcard by default? Pl advice.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 2, 2011)

> How to set the apps to install on sdcard by default? Pl advice.



U can use App2SD. But I do not know whether it can directly installed or not, but it can be moved to SD card using App2SD app


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 2, 2011)

oh k k. thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ Wifi might be turned off, but Auto-Sync might be ON... The phone tries to check for update to email, contacts, picasa, google+ every minute... so that might have caused the drain...



autosync is on in my mobile also & it only sync mail & contacts when i turn on WiFi (no GPRS pack installed currently). from what i have seen, autosync won't affect battery life till you turn on data connection or WiFi & if you do, the battery amount used comes under that particular data label (either data connection or WiFi).

so autosync can be ruled out for eating battery life.



gmg9 said:


> actually not.. as in lgO1 even if u bringtdown the brightness bar to 0, it wont off the screen.



yes. but from my experience no use setting brightness to 0. set it to 30-40%. usually display takes 10% battery in my mobile. brightness set at above mentioned value.



gmg9 said:


> yea, i think i should. bt as he to busy, its better to ask users...



just post it in his thread & ask if this was cause of the kernel. 

or flash the kernel again. 



gmg9 said:


> means ? all my apps needs net connect through wifi..



i think he meant some wifi power management app or something like that. so it may have turned on wifi.

ALSO, if there is no wifi signal avl & you turn on wifi, it won't show in the status bar but will continue to draw power. 



gmg9 said:


> so hw do i reduce it more..



can't, instead set it higher & check if battery drain is more. 



gmg9 said:


> auto sync off.. network notification off.. nw its showing 22% battery usage.. hw the hell dats possible.. when i click it.. its shows "wifi running"
> 
> *no..
> 1. auto sync off
> ...


*

reflash kernel & hope this problem is solved.



chandrudme said:



			Android 2.2.2
Kernel 2.6.32.9 lg-electronics@si-rd10-build131#1
Build no. FRG83
Software version V10e-MAR-28-2011
Date of mfg: 6/2011
		
Click to expand...


this is the latest version with most recent Android update from LG.*


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh great!! thanks..


----------



## Hannibal09 (Aug 3, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> few q on 6.5.5...
> 
> 1. battery usage shows like this...
> standby=44%
> ...


As far as i know, its not showing battery usages at that point of time. Its showing percentage by which the process drained the battery


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

new findings.......

when i click on the bluebar line in the battery usage window..

gps on......
wifi on.....

in real gps, wifi totaly off..

and now i seeing ndrive n gmaps using 2-3% batt...
cant kill/fc ndrive.. gmaps can be stop.. bt reshowed again....

nw wat.........


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 3, 2011)

Though the settings of  Wifi and GPS turned Off ( but actually it states that GPS and Wifi On in battery usage  ), Can you browse now ? 

Also try to refresh the battery settings.

Also try deleting the cache using Apps like Click Cleaner or History Eraser.

Try to manually kill the ndrive using Advanced Task Killer ( don't use Task Killer )

As u rooted your phone, U can also try to use Droid Wall.

Also on the safer side, scan your mobile using Look Out Security. 

If Problem still persists, contact franco as stated or post in xda.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Though the settings of  Wifi and GPS turned Off ( but actually it states that GPS and Wifi On in battery usage  ), Can you browse now ?



no..i cant.. 



> Also try to refresh the battery settings.



tried many times. no use.



> Also try deleting the cache using Apps like Click Cleaner or History Eraser.



did with HE. still showing gps on.



> Try to manually kill the ndrive using Advanced Task Killer ( don't use Task Killer )



this time nt ndrive, its showing compass=45%. bt atk nt showing this app. i cant fc/kill it.



> As u rooted your phone, U can also try to use Droid Wall.



its only fr 3g n wifi. no gps or 2g. bt i did install it. 



> Also on the safer side, scan your mobile using Look Out Security.



scaned. no mal or spyware found. 



> If Problem still persists, contact franco as stated or post in xda.



wil do dat. thx a lot for ur help.

if i do a fresh reboot, then its nt showing wifi or gps at battery usage. after i turn on wifi, its again.

-----------------------------------------------------------

after spend some time with 6.5.5 and many confusionsss..somethings wont working.. few things behaving strangely..
i decided to downgrade to 6.5.4.. bt the q is is everything stable with this rom. wifi,bt,gps etc.. all working fine ?? can u guys plz suggest me...

is not there any bug at all in 6.5.4 ?? many users r still using it untill another stable release ...

how do i flash this rom.. just wipe delvik cache and done ???


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 3, 2011)

@gmg9,

Go for CM7 6.5.6 + Franco's 18.1 kernel patch + ZRAM. Don't downgrade to 6.5.4... its not really better...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> @gmg9,
> 
> Go for CM7 6.5.6 + Franco's 18.1 kernel patch + ZRAM. Don't downgrade to 6.5.4... its not really better...



why zram.. as per the kernel post its already included in the kernel..
i heard v18.1 has battery drain issue. better is v18 as per many user..

my main concerns on 6.5.5 r ....
1. gps not working perfectly
2. dont like the fm app and dial pad at all
3. for some reason even i am not using wifi-gps, in battery usgae section its showing wifi-gps on...dnt knw why..

4. some times bt wont just turn on..had to reboot for it to work..
5. even its stable.. still its a beta version..


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 3, 2011)

Gmaps is eating my battery... How to close it?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 3, 2011)

@chandrudme

Use Advanced Task Killer


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> Gmaps is eating my battery... How to close it?



same here.. gmaps n ndrive.. i try to force stop/close it. bt still eating batt.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 3, 2011)

from Franco's  Kernel XDA Page

Did you follow this ?



> Take note of this, I don't care nor will pay attention if you say you're having battery drain if: you flashed the kernel sooner than 24hours of your complain post, if you didn't wipe your cache partition before or after flashing it, or if you didn't wipe your battery stats. If any of these three conditions are met at the time of your posting I will simply ignore it.






------------------------------------------------


Did u follow this ? 

1.Download the kernel..& place it on the root of the sd card
2.reboot into recovery
3.wipe cache partition
4.wipe dalvic cache & battery stats
5.install the zip from sd card
reboot..zram not needed bcoz already included in the kernel..

Source and Courtesy : Franco's Kernel XDA Page


You can also ask for help there. So just read and try to flash properly. If problem persists, u can post this in XDA page or try some other kernel / rom combinations ...but CM7 with Franco Kernel 18.1 is best


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

i didnt flash any seperate kernel. just using whatever comes with 6.5.5 ...


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you wipe the cache and battery stats apart from dalvic cache before flashing ?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Did you wipe the cache and battery stats apart from dalvic cache before flashing ?



yes...

going to flash 6.5.6... 
anyone here flashed it yet.. any bad experi....???


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 4, 2011)

I am on 6.5.6... Its good... No problems at all...

Don't forget to flash Franco kernel 18.1+ZRAM afterwards even if its included...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I am on 6.5.6... Its good... No problems at all...
> 
> Don't forget to flash Franco kernel 18.1+ZRAM afterwards even if its included...



i think the kernel comes with 6.5.6 is v18.
zram is included in the kernel v18.1 as per franco. no need to flash it again. right ?
and 18.1 hav battery drain issue...

i am going wipe cache/delvik-cache.. do i need to wipe any other thing..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> Gmaps is eating my battery... How to close it?



go to that app from the application menu in setting & stop it.



gmg9 said:


> i think the kernel comes with 6.5.6 is v18.
> zram is included in the kernel v18.1 as per franco. no need to flash it again. right ?
> and 18.1 hav battery drain issue...
> 
> i am going wipe cache/delvik-cache.. do i need to wipe any other thing..



flash kernel again. when i was on CM7 i too faced serious battery backup problems. fixed once i reflashed franco's kernel (same kernel).


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> flash kernel again. when i was on CM7 i too faced serious battery backup problems. fixed once i reflashed franco's kernel (same kernel).



ok, thxx.. i will. bt where will i get the v18 kernel dats comes with 6.5.5 n 6.5.6.. can anyone share plz..


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 4, 2011)

Just flash the new kernel....


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

very strange thing happening...
i put the 6.5.6 zip file in the sd card .. goto CR.. then wipe cache n delvik-cache. try to flash da zip..
after showing updating from zip suddenly it return back CR menu... 

i tried it three times.. same thing happening...... no idea why .
any clue guys..

*UPDATE: [fixed] somehw may be the zip was nt copied properly. nw its flashing properly..*


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 4, 2011)

^^^ Downloaded file might have gotten corrupt... Can't think of anything else...


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 4, 2011)

Back up your sd card contents. Format the sd.  Wipe cache, battery stats and dalvik. Now copy the file to sd card and flash now.

Will this help ?

Is your partition and its sizes are correct ?

Regarding ur gmaps - does enabling background data and enabling GPS satellites on without using Gmaps app will make the gmaps to consume battery ?

If phone is rooted, will a factory reset get back to unrooted state ? If so, how about the apps ? Will it be there or lost ?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ Downloaded file might have gotten corrupt... Can't think of anything else...



may be.. i actually did dl da file twice.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Back up your sd card contents. Format the sd.  Wipe cache, battery stats and dalvik. Now copy the file to sd card and flash now.
> 
> Will this help ?



i just wiped cache n delvik. then flashed the rom. 



> Is your partition and its sizes are correct ?



swap = 0
ext3 =1024
fat32 = rest

i am using the same 2gb class 2 card.



> Regarding ur gmaps - does enabling background data and enabling GPS satellites on without using Gmaps app will make the gmaps to consume battery ?



will chk dat n report bck.



> If phone is rooted, will a factory reset get back to unrooted state ? If so, how about the apps ? Will it be there or lost ?



my apps r all working except some google apps needed to reinstalled.


----------



## bot9011 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been trying to install darktremors apps2sd on my LG O1 running on CM7 6.5.5+fraco's kernel 18.1+ZRAM module, but everytime I fail!!.. I dont know why, when I install dt apps2sd , while the phone is booting os, it gets stuck at LG logo and after that I have to restore nand back up to to make my phone work again  .. I have tried formatting memory card, re partitioning it and flashing the latest version of dt apps2sd, still the problem persists .. could anybody please tell me what's causing the problem ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 4, 2011)

@ bot9011

Try to use the non partitioned SD Card ie try to use another SD card that is not partitioned. 
Lets see if problem persists.


----------



## bot9011 (Aug 4, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ bot9011
> 
> Try to use the non partitioned SD Card ie try to use another SD card that is not partitioned.
> Lets see if problem persists.



But I am totally afraid that I might brick my phone if I try again  What do you think is causing the phone go to boot loop ?


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 5, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> I have been trying to install darktremors apps2sd on my LG O1 running on CM7 6.5.5+fraco's kernel 18.1+ZRAM module, but everytime I fail!!.. I dont know why, when I install dt apps2sd , while the phone is booting os, it gets stuck at LG logo and after that I have to restore nand back up to to make my phone work again  .. I have tried formatting memory card, re partitioning it and flashing the latest version of dt apps2sd, still the problem persists .. could anybody please tell me what's causing the problem ?




try using the beta 2 version. The latest one has a few problems


----------



## dreatica (Aug 5, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> I have been trying to install darktremors apps2sd on my LG O1 running on CM7 6.5.5+fraco's kernel 18.1+ZRAM module, but everytime I fail!!.. I dont know why, when I install dt apps2sd , while the phone is booting os, it gets stuck at LG logo and after that I have to restore nand back up to to make my phone work again  .. I have tried formatting memory card, re partitioning it and flashing the latest version of dt apps2sd, still the problem persists .. could anybody please tell me what's causing the problem ?



use older version of apps2sd coz the newer version has bugs. You can also use d2sd which will work too.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 5, 2011)

using mik cm7 6.5.6 = gb 2.3.5..

1. why cant i add more than 5 fm stations in the fm app ?? and channel freq.. range in to short..
bt in 2.2 i had added all my kolkata fm stations which was almost 20..

2. why vid. rec. is max for 30 min.. ??
it should be max/infinite ? is it depend on the hw much space left on ur sd card ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/30c3gjo.jpg

Samsung = copy cat.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2011)

no dude dont think its copycating, this is parallel evolution in action, even if you lock em up in different rooms and ask em to come up with a phone for a particular price point and feature set, its very likely that you will get similar looking phones in line with current design sensibilities


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

Anorion said:


> no dude dont think its copycating, this is parallel evolution in action, even if you lock em up in different rooms and ask em to come up with a phone for a particular price point and feature set, its very likely that you will get similar looking phones in line with current design sensibilities



Exactly. The design innovation happens at the high end range and for flagships. Most of the companies (with exception of Nokia) pick generic design for low end and midrange devices.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

Anorion said:


> no dude dont think its copycating, this is parallel evolution in action, even if you lock em up in different rooms and ask em to come up with a phone for a particular price point and feature set, its very likely that you will get similar looking phones in line with current design sensibilities



but they have definitely taken some elements from Optimus range of smartphone. else all their lowend galaxies look the same. same spica design, with the exception of Ace being a near perfect iphone clone.

but i think like Apple, LG too won't let this pass so easily. at least without dragging sammy to court for another lawsuit exchange.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 6, 2011)

Samsung is a very big company and they have the potential to easily innovate new designs and even if u get similar looking phones through parallel evolution, they can simply reject that design and can innovate new designs. 

But still, when I look at the pics posted here, I still find LG Optimus One so attractive than the Samsung Competitor of Optimus One ( Buttons are small, I dint like the ear piece at the top, default launcher ( though can be replaced with apps in the market ) and notification bar which is in black and not visible clearly like LG )


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2011)

they won't fight over a trivial thing such a s this. even optimus black 2x etc look like iphone


----------



## modifii (Aug 6, 2011)

bot9011 said:


> I have been trying to install darktremors apps2sd on my LG O1 running on CM7 6.5.5+fraco's kernel 18.1+ZRAM module, but everytime I fail!!.. I dont know why, when I install dt apps2sd , while the phone is booting os, it gets stuck at LG logo and after that I have to restore nand back up to to make my phone work again  .. I have tried formatting memory card, re partitioning it and flashing the latest version of dt apps2sd, still the problem persists .. could anybody please tell me what's causing the problem ?



Forget DarkTremors & use Ungaze data2sd, it will solve your problem 100%.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

anyone using the updated market app? it was suppose to be (auto)updated in a couple of weeks time but till now it is the same.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> anyone using the updated market app? it was suppose to be (auto)updated in a couple of weeks time but till now it is the same.



i try to flash the new version which i got from somewhere on net. i was in 2.3.4 gb. bt didnt see any changes in ui or features..

new mik_os cm7 stable is 6.5.7 and testing release is 6.6.1.. 
franco kernel has been updates to v19 . (touchscreen bug fixed)..

install 6.5.7 then flash new v19 kernel..


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks gmg9... Time to upgrade... 

@Sam

Even I am waiting for the upgrade to market app... Hopefully, a new Gapps package would be released for us to flash... to get the new one...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i try to flash the new version which i got from somewhere on net. i was in 2.3.4 gb. bt didnt see any changes in ui or features..



then i'll wait for autoupdate. 

BTW, will this update come from LG or Google?



gmg9 said:


> new mik_os cm7 stable is 6.5.7 and testing release is 6.6.1..
> franco kernel has been updates to v19 . (touchscreen bug fixed)..
> 
> install 6.5.7 then flash new v19 kernel..



WOW. new rom release every week by Mik. & andy is busy redesigning the UI  been over a month & still no update from him.



AndroidFan said:


> @Sam
> 
> Even I am waiting for the upgrade to market app... Hopefully, a new Gapps package would be released for us to flash... to get the new one...



yes. i hope your words come true. soon.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 7, 2011)

@ gmg9



> install 6.5.7 then flash new v19 kernel..



Has your battery status still indicating Gmaps and Wifi after flashing  new V19 Kernel ?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 7, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ gmg9
> 
> 
> 
> Has your battery status still indicating Gmaps and Wifi after flashing  new V19 Kernel ?



get  bck to 6.5.7 without v19. very bad experience with v19 bfs+zram.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys my 2 yrs old nokia n79 died today.
I need new badly. Dust dosnt allow me to buy OP1. 
When OP net will be available? Wait or dusty OP1?


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 7, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys my 2 yrs old nokia n79 died today.
> I need new badly. Dust dosnt allow me to buy OP1.
> When OP net will be available? Wait or dusty OP1?



I have been using O1 since March and there is no dust problem yet... Buy it...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 8, 2011)

every time swype installer try to dl swype its getting force closed. every single time ..
any clue? 
using 6.5.7 mik cm7
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 8, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> every time swype installer try to dl swype its getting force closed. every single time ..
> any clue?
> using 6.5.7 mik cm7
> Sent from my LG-P500



Download Sywpe apk (for HVGA) from 4shared and install it on the phone memory. If you install it on the SD card, swype will not work...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 8, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Download Sywpe apk (for HVGA) from 4shared and install it on the phone memory. If you install it on the SD card, swype will not work...



yea, it was installed on sd card. bt then i move it to phone memory.
bt same force close. i tried rebooting da phone too.

Update: problem solved. Thx ..


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 8, 2011)

> Dust dosnt allow me to buy OP1.



I think dust issue got solved post Dec 2010 / Jan 2011 and models shipped post Dec 2010 / Jan 2011 doesn't have dust problems.

I am using O1 for the past 50 days and I don't have any dust problems.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 8, 2011)

What about OP net.?


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 8, 2011)

hey guys its been a long tym since i last visited this thread.. i wasn't playin much with my phn.. i was on devoid for a long tym..
so i installed a 2.2.2 fusion rom last week... and installed a darksky theme on it... 1st problem is dat mobile data(2g/3g) is not working.. and yesterday i was installing nfs from apk n while installation was in progress the screen went black and a big error came saying ARM6 processor crashed!  with an option to reboot by pressing volume down button... i did that and phn rebooted and everything was normal 
now whenever i try to play a video and press the volume button the phone restarts  

i dont want to play around with basebands dats y i m nt installing GB roms.. so thought to stick to 2.2.2 for a while.. i have to flash new rom now please suggest..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

install CM7 rom. no need to install any new baseband.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sam: thanks for reply..downloading.. do i need CMW recovery to flash it? i have AmonRA 2.2.1b.. n do i need to flash anything else after flashing the rom?
and do i need to partition sd card(ext2,3,4)?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

better shift to CMW. but sometimes flashing CMW results in recovery image getting corrupted & mobile getting stuck in lg logo (happened 2 times with me in the last 2 month)

no. no need to flash anything. 

partition card if you'll use some app moving script. else no need.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! i think i'll stick to AmonRA... will flash it today!

Done! installed Mik's CM7 6.5.7 i must say its awesome!! i was hesitating to install it for a long time i think i should have done it earlier  no problems so far everything is working.. configuring it acc. to my use.. and if it stays this way i'll stick to it for a long time..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm reading up guides on custom rom installations. will make a photo tutorial soon. await good news


----------



## pratheekb96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> anyone using the updated market app? it was suppose to be (auto)updated in a couple of weeks time but till now it is the same.



i dont think dat the OTA update is gonna come out anytime soon...so i jus downloaded the new market from here!!! 
New Market!! Works on Optimus - xda-developers

also, is it possible to recover the partition i made on my sdcard (remove the partition) without deleting all my data n apps???


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> i dont think dat the OTA update is gonna come out anytime soon...so i jus downloaded the new market from here!!!
> New Market!! Works on Optimus - xda-developers
> 
> also, is it possible to recover the partition i made on my sdcard (remove the partition) without deleting all my data n apps???



the new market app is not 2g friendly. it downloads a lot of data at startup, sometimes does not even load. I uninstalled it


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys I'm planning to buy Verbatim 62705 / 440048GB (Class 4)  Micro SDHC Card from letsbuy for O1. I heard that the unmounting issue is solved in the latest firmware.So can i go ahead? pl advice..


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 10, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> Guys I'm planning to buy Verbatim 62705 / 440048GB (Class 4)  Micro SDHC Card from letsbuy for O1. I heard that the unmounting issue is solved in the latest firmware.So can i go ahead? pl advice..



which latest firmware u talking abt?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2011)

v10e thats 2.2.2


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Gollum said:


> v10e thats 2.2.2



not sure abt dat news. bt, u can buy a class 4 sd card ...no prob..


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 10, 2011)

Software version is V10e-MAR-28-2011..


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 10, 2011)

Specs states that U can use up to 32 GB. I am using a 4 GB card and don't have any problems.

You can also clarify with LG Support regarding this


----------



## Gollum (Aug 11, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> not sure abt dat news. bt, u can buy a class 4 sd card ...no prob..



it fixed my card problem. I have class 4 san disk 8gb card and it  hasn't unmounted at all since I updated the firmware of my phone to v10e back in april.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hYXKJ8tgQgY[/YOUTUBE]
i dont noe if any of u hv seen dis alredy but it is really cool!!!


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok . Thanks a lot bro..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2011)

@pratheekb96, video not available.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 11, 2011)

really its not possible to do video chat in our lgO1 p500 ???
i tried with gtalk, fring, skype... bt no luck.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 11, 2011)

Video not available


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys how to root my mobile? z4root doesn't worked.. i heard that V10e can't be rooted  any suggestions?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2011)

gingerbreak


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 11, 2011)

@chandrudme 

Use Gingerbreak. Download from XDA


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks bro..


----------



## Neo (Aug 12, 2011)

just got my new O1.....
......wondering what all can i do?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats Tarun.

Welcome to O1 Club


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 12, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> just got my new O1.....
> ......wondering what all can i do?



My friend you are in for a treat...you will continuously keep learning, trust me. Even after 7 months I still keep finding new things to do on my O1. 

go on xda start reading the basics atleast.
Its become easier to install custom roms now...back in the earlier days(makes me sound really old ) u'd have to downgrade,install terminal emulator,type commands,blahblah.....

now its easy-peesy
1)root via gingerbreak/z4root depending on ur firmware
2)install rom manager from android market and choose flash cwm

after this u can install custom roms. Do the above first.


----------



## Neo (Aug 12, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Congrats Tarun.
> 
> Welcome to O1 Club



Thanx.

& is it possible to play 720p videos on it?

What are the greate apps to try?


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 12, 2011)

for apps
check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps.html

Though I made u a quick list of apps I find good. There are more, these were just in my head.



Spoiler



*UTILITY/SYSTEM:*
advanced task killer/go launcher task-killer
battery minder
birthday reminder
bluetooth file transfer
astro file manager
setcpu
rom manager
bootanimation Utility-lite
root explorer
market enabler
faster fix
tapatalk
a2sdgui
ndrive
mindicator
gps status


*KEYBOARDS:*
swype
swiftkey
smart keyboard


*BENCHMARK:*
neocore
quadrant


*MULTIMEDIA:*
power amp
rockplayer
flash player 10.1 from xda


*GAMES:*
flood it
fruit slice
pocket soccer
angry birds
modern combat sandstorm


*BACKUP:*
sms backup-by ritesh
titanium


*LAUNCHER/HOME REPLACEMENTS/SMS/THEMESetc*
GO launcher ex+ blue alien theme
GO SMS
Sony arc launcher [GUIDE] Xperia mini pro Apps (UPDATE 4/8) Gingerblur theme (UPDATE 29/7) - xda-developers
ADW.launcher pro
SPB shell 3D
minimalist text


----------



## Neo (Aug 12, 2011)

> 1)root via gingerbreak/z4root depending on ur firmware 2)install rom manager from android market and choose flash cwm



I came across  Custom Recovery.
Whats this?
Is i necessary?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2011)

first of all, congrats  yes, custom recovery is needed to flash custom roms. for now get used to your mobile. don't directly jump into modding.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, I'm thinking of flashing Mik_OS 6.5.7 now that almost everything is stable now.

But before that I want to take some suggestions...

1. Is the FM thing fixed. Last when I was in 6.5.4 only 5 or something like that channels can be added. And Auto Scan was not there.
2. Seems like Franco v19.1 is not good as v18 or v18.1. Caused lot of trouble for many. Should I flash it or just be happy with 6.5.7??

One more thing, what's the actual BFS and CFS thing?? I mean what's the difference?? And which one should I use??


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 12, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of flashing Mik_OS 6.5.7 now that almost everything is stable now.
> 
> But before that I want to take some suggestions...
> 
> ...



i flashed Mik_OS 6.5.7 few days back..  only 5 channels in FM...no auto scan.. haven't tried v19.1 just installed 6.5.7 n everything seems good..rest depends on your needs..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Lets wait some more time for more inputs. Will flash tomorrow, till then let me charge my phone fully


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 12, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> for apps
> check this thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps.html
> 
> ...



thx a lot for this share.

and finally i got video chat on my optimus. use tango.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 13, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of flashing Mik_OS 6.5.7 now that almost everything is stable now.
> 
> But before that I want to take some suggestions...
> 
> ...



fm app from miui team really not as good as froyo fm app. anyone using official gingerbread fm app? ?

franco kernel v19 gave me lot trouble. so nw with the default 6.5.7 kernel. may be i shld changed my ext3 partition to ext4 before flashing v19...
u shld try v19.1 with n without zram.. maybe it wont give u any trouble.

cfs for froyo roms.
bfs for gingerbread roms.
for more info plz read the actual thread.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot mate for the info. 

Well, then I should try with 6.5.7 only then I'll flash v19.1 if I feel so.


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2011)

how much time does it
take while rebooting into clockwork mod recovery?

i flashed ClockworkMod recovery using ROM manager and then rebooted in recovery mode.
and then it doesn't reboot.
it gets stuck here


> Fastboot mode started
> udc_start()



please  HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2011)

time to flash stock rom using kdz. then reinstall clockwork recovery. or try a hard reset using the 3 key combo.


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2011)

> time to flash stock rom using kdz. then reinstall clockwork recovery. or try a hard reset using the 3 key combo.



please tell a link to download the stock rom.i'm getting the ".dz" file and not the ".kdz" file.

also i'm not able to get drivers for my O1 (or i should say that i'm not able to use them)
i installed the drivers but in vain.
my pc doesn't detect any drivers


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi I have rooted O1 with gingerbreak and have installed rom manager. Have done flash clockworkmod recovery & took backup of stock rom.. now can i proceed to install custom rom? which is the stable rom now? CyanogenMod 7? pl suggest.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 13, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> how much time does it
> take while rebooting into clockwork mod recovery?
> 
> i flashed ClockworkMod recovery using ROM manager and then rebooted in recovery mode.
> ...



After installing ClockworkMod recovery using ROM Manager, you have to reboot your phone first... Not reboot directly into recovery...

How is it that so many users make the same mistake?


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2011)

> time to flash stock rom using kdz. then reinstall clockwork recovery. or try a hard reset using the 3 key combo.



please mention a link to download the ".kdz" file. i'm only getting the ".dz" file.

also even after installign the drivers, my pc doesn't detect them.
please help me.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 13, 2011)

looks like i also get the .dz file...


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks all
I'hv got it in the normal state as it was before.
Took me around 9 hours  . It wad worth it after all.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 13, 2011)

@ Tarun

Get comfortable with stock apps for 2 - 3 days and thereby u will get comfortable with Android and O1. Then u download / try the apps from the market. Don't get into modding.

If u still want to brick the phone, learn very well before u root / install ROM on the phone


----------



## Neo (Aug 14, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> for apps
> check this thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great list.

Can we play 720p videos on it ?



> @ Tarun Get comfortable with stock apps for 2 -3 days and thereby u will get comfortable with Androi market. Don't get into modding. If u still want to brick the phone, learn very well before u root / install ROM on the phone


Can you please post a good linj from where I can learn to do all the process.
I really don't know which site to trust.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2011)

just download the apps from market. don't trust sites other than XDA. 

for now just keep using mobile to get familiar with how Android works. i rooted my mobile 20days after i brought it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 14, 2011)

Flashed Mik_OS 6.5.7 along with Franco's v19.2


----------



## Neo (Aug 14, 2011)

is there a way to download Paid Apps from the maret for free.
someone told me that we can do it with Market Enabler, i really don't understand how to use it?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Aug 14, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> Hi I have rooted O1 with gingerbreak and have installed rom manager. Have done flash clockworkmod recovery & took backup of stock rom.. now can i proceed to install custom rom? which is the stable rom now? CyanogenMod 7? pl suggest.



if the super user app works, ur good to go!!

[UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.7,testing:6.6.1] CyanogenMod 7.1-RC1 (Android 2.3.5) - xda-developers
dats one of d best gingerbread roms (CM7 ofc!) performance and battery wise it is very stable
hv fun!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> is there a way to download Paid Apps from the maret for free.



no.



royal.tarun said:


> someone told me that we can do it with Market Enabler, i really don't understand how to use it?



nope. market enabler will enable apps that are restricted to some other countries only.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> is there a way to download Paid Apps from the maret for free.


No Piracy please


----------



## sshaggy (Aug 14, 2011)

I am writing this stuff to show off my own experience with O1. This might help someone who wants to root their phone, or install a custom rom
I have been an avid symbian fan, and O1 was my first venture in android world. I had well researched about which phone to start off with, and this O1 seems to top the list in its price range.

I played around with the phone for 5 days after buying, and then decided to install a custom rom. 
I rooted my phone using Gingerbreak, as Z4root didn't worked on the stock Froyo. Rooting was fairly simple, hassle free and was successful within a few clicks and touches.

I proceeded with installing Void Forever Rom. It is the best ROM out there, as it gives you full customization control. It installs no applications except for the bare minimum. You'll not get even applications like calender, camera, calculator etc. Its comparable to installing windows/linux on your computer. After installing the ROM, you'll be amazed by the control you have on your phone. You can install any application of your choices, ranging from home screens, dialer, calenders, camera, messaging etc.

Those who want to install void forever on their ROM, here is a detailed guide:
Guide to Install Android 2.3 Gingerbread (CM7) on LG Optimus One P500
I followed the step by step instructions, and everything proceeded without any problem. I can be fairly sure that if you follow the steps exactly as shown, you will not have any problem or risk (unless you mess up something by yourself, or if your cell is faulty).
The guide also explains how you can make a complete backup of everything you have, so that you can restore back to your stock OS along with everything else very easily. You can restore back, and then unroot the phone (using Ginger Break), and no one will ever find out that you have done anything with your phone. So, your warranty is not at risk.

Anyways, after installing Void Forever, I noticed great improvements in the performance. I had ran Quadrant Standards benchmark test, thrice, once with the stock rom, and another after flashing the rom with void forever, and another one, after over clocking. The results were impressive.
The stock rom gave a final score of around 400. After installing Void Forever, it jumped straight to 1100. I have current rating of 1400 with overclocked to 750Mhz.

Currently the following heavy graphics games runs perfectly on my flashed OS (without overclocking)
Asphalt 5 - No glich, takes a little time to load, but runs very smooth.
Angry Birds Seasons - Lags a little if you have something running in the background.
Pro Evolution Soccer -  Excellent graphics, but lags if you use on screen controls. Working with accelerometer runs perfect.
Brother in Arms 3D - Runs with lag, but you can play if you are an avid fan.
NFS Shift - Works Great.
Contract Killer - Running Perfectly.
Gangster MV - Force Close 

I have been able to run 700MB movie files directly in avi format using Vital player. It runs smoothly as long as you don't use on screen controls like seekbar, or play/pause button.

Overall, I am satisfied with the performance. Battery backup has improved a little after flashing. I full charge at night, only to find 70% with 3G connected., and running at 750MHz. If I disable data connection and set the processor to run at normal speed, it shows a promising backup of 2 days with normal usage. But I have made it a habit to charge it daily 2-3 hours before sleeping.

Overall the best phone to step into android section. But I'll be upgrading soon.
I will be buying Moto Defy next week, and finally settling down for Optimus 3D, once its available in India.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 15, 2011)

sshaggy said:


> I am writing this stuff to show off my own experience with O1. This might help someone who wants to root their phone, or install a custom rom
> I have been an avid symbian fan, and O1 was my first venture in android world. I had well researched about which phone to start off with, and this O1 seems to top the list in its price range.
> 
> I played around with the phone for 5 days after buying, and then decided to install a custom rom.
> ...



great experience and thx for that guide link. bt at the same its sad u will be leaving lgO1 family.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 15, 2011)

@ Tarun

Download only from the market. You can first try the free versions of apps from the market so that u can have a look and feel of that app and later if you are satisfied, you can buy from the market  else you can uninstall. 

Don't download the app from untrusted sources.


@sshaggy

Thanks for the review and link.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 15, 2011)

i was thinking,  what android ph. i buy nxt. i am really impressed with moto defy. bt Samsung also launching galaxy xcover, another ip67 certified mid-range android ph. in coming October, i guess.


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

sshaggy said:


> I am writing this stuff to show off my own experience with O1. This might help someone who wants to root their phone, or install a custom rom
> I have been an avid symbian fan, and O1 was my first venture in android world. I had well researched about which phone to start off with, and this O1 seems to top the list in its price range.
> 
> I played around with the phone for 5 days after buying, and then decided to install a custom rom.
> ...



+1.

thanku for the link.i really needed something like this cuz i'm too going to flash it in the next few days.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 15, 2011)

to @sshaggy and all..

is void #forever is really toatally bug free ?? what ur experience with this rom ??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

there lies a few bug as it is directly based on Mik's CM7. but 1 thing i really hate is CM7 setting option is missing (forgotten but don't remember seeing it).


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 15, 2011)

The biggest bug sshaggy faced (which still exists in all custom and stock ROMs) is the touchscreen CPU hog bug... Whenever you touch the screen, CPU usage goes up to 100% and stays there till you are touching the screen. That is the reason most games lag...

You can test it by installing "system tuner" from the Android Market. -- *market.android.com/details?id=ccc71.pmw&hl=en

Here's hoping Franco can solve this problem... But maybe not... who knows...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

this is the reason a simple game like baseball lags sometimes. frustrating.


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

i wasn't able to control myself and rooted the phone.
but i'm not able to use ClockworkMod properly.every time i flash (using ROM manager) and restart it in recovery,it just gets stuck at this Screen on startup.


> Fastboot mode started
> udc_start()




i followed every step carefully written here   but in vain.

how to do it????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess you need to restart your phone normally(not into recovery after installing custom recovery) then reboot into recovery.

Not sure, but I hope this helps.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

@taru, if nothing works, install amon ra recovery


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> I guess you need to restart your phone normally(not into recovery after installing custom recovery) then reboot into recovery.
> 
> Not sure, but I hope this helps.


already tried



Sam said:


> @taru, if nothing works, install amon ra recovery



how to flash it using adb shell


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

don't know. i did it using terminal emulator. you have to type a lot of command using onscreen keyboard. just search DEV section of P500 @ XDA. there is a thread for it. you just have to copy 2 files to memory card & type commands.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 15, 2011)

@ Tarun

Hope this XDA Link helps

Basic ADB Commands


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks sshaggy


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

which is the best recovery?

which is the best recovery?
clockworkMod or Thunderg or amon ra ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd personally suggest to use ClockworkMod. Thunderg is old. Both are new versions of it.

But people says Amon RA is more powerful and of course can't resist the typing commands thingy


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been using Thunderg Amonra since March 2011... never updated or changed it since then... Never had any problems with mods...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> which is the best recovery?



there is nothing like best or so. i think clockwork supports edify script. some new roms use it.



royal.tarun said:


> clockworkMod or Thunderg or amon ra ?



problem with clockwork is that it sometimes corrupts the system image file. whereas there is no such problem with amonra (AFAIK). also thunderg is the recovery for P500 that some modder ported from the original one made by Amon Ra. Amon Ra is not the name of recovery. its the name of a person 

or try this new recovery: TeamWin Recovery


----------



## nj_gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Flashed Mik_OS 6.5.7 along with Franco's v19.2



I looked around, but couldn't find much info... I have an ext4 partition, where i've stored my apps via link2sd... I want to know what we have to wipe before installing franco's kernel? Is it just the cache or even the davik cache...I have mik_os's CM7 v6.5.7 

Regards,
Nj


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, clearing Dalvik Cache is enough, but I'd suggest to clear the cache too. I always clear both to be on the safe side.


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

successfully flashed Thunderg 1.1.0.
feeling quite happy now,after so much hardwork.
and now what is a kernel? does it improves performance? when is it flashed ( i mean after installing custom ROM or before ) ? 

which is the best ROM out there (and kernel too) ?

and i must say ,ROM manager is hell.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> successfully flashed Thunderg 1.1.0.
> feeling quite happy now,after so much hardwork.



yah. installing custom recovery isn't as easy as it seems.



royal.tarun said:


> and now what is a kernel? does it improves performance? when is it flashed ( i mean after installing custom ROM or before ) ?



for first part, please use google.

yes, flashing kernel can increase/decrease performance. depends. custom kernels (edited kernel from official sources) are usually better. LG's kernel for P500 is $h!t. buggy & performance is terrible.

ROM comes with its own kernel. but if new kernel is released, you can manually flash it.



royal.tarun said:


> which is the best ROM out there (and kernel too) ?



Mik's CM7, GingerLOL & Andy's gingerbread (now discontinued for some fresh project). as for kernel, there is only 1: Franco's kernel.



royal.tarun said:


> and i must say ,ROM manager is hell.


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 15, 2011)

Have successfully installed Void Forever!!


----------



## nj_gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, clearing Dalvik Cache is enough, but I'd suggest to clear the cache too. I always clear both to be on the safe side.



Thanks 

Regards,
Nj


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2011)

can someone please post a link which tells the complete guide on Flashing ROM ?

hehe


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yah! Man I installed void #forever and also got adobe flash player 10.1 working on my phone!! 1 yipee!  But still the camera quality is too bad. What should I do in order to correct that? Earlier on 2.2 it was very good but now it has detoriated. What should I do?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing much we can do, but wait for them to fix it up..!!


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 15, 2011)

@Krishna: if they release a new version, will I be able to update without reflashing?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, only one way out for that is ROM Manager, otherwise we'll have to flash it again


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like something is coming......

*csmg.lgmobile.com/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AINDBK/V20b_00/V20B_00.kdz


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 15, 2011)

@shuhail:Abhi toh flash kiye hain yaar. Phir naya ROM nikal gaya kya?


----------



## funzuloo (Aug 15, 2011)

im facing a problem with my O1....when ever i use the USB tether to access internet on my laptop initially it works fine but after sometime it gets disconnected by itself....had this problem when i had stock froyo and now also when im on CM7 6.5.5. its kinda irritating. Anyone knows the possible solution for this?


----------



## shuhailnp (Aug 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @shuhail:Abhi toh flash kiye hain yaar. Phir naya ROM nikal gaya kya?



it has not yet come , its still in testing stage.......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> im facing a problem with my O1....when ever i use the USB tether to access internet on my laptop initially it works fine but after sometime it gets disconnected by itself....had this problem when i had stock froyo and now also when im on CM7 6.5.5. its kinda irritating. Anyone knows the possible solution for this?



wifi tethering.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 16, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Yah! Man I installed void #forever and also got adobe flash player 10.1 working on my phone!! 1 yipee!  But still the camera quality is too bad. What should I do in order to correct that? Earlier on 2.2 it was very good but now it has detoriated. What should I do?



i heard adobe flash 10.1 is working with cm7, bt only some ads and absic flash things.
is it true? or fully flash supported with 10.1 ??


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys I'm facing a peculiar problem after flashing void forever. Whenever i enable the problem gprs data in the settings, gprs gets disabled automatically once i close the settings menu. I'm puzzled!! Can you pl help?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

make a shortcut in power control menu & check.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 16, 2011)

*News Flash!*

*Samsung hires CyanogenMod founder Steve Kondik*

*1876.voxcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/cyanogen.png


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 16, 2011)

There is no shortcut available for wireless&network or mobile network


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 16, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i heard adobe flash 10.1 is working with cm7, bt only some ads and absic flash things.
> is it true? or fully flash supported with 10.1 ??



I can watch YouTube videos from my browser and can also play. flv videos. What else do does anyone want?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> There is no shortcut available for wireless&network or mobile network



edit the power control widget & add necessary options to it. like data, brightness, etc.


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

One last question.do we have to create partitions from recovery before flashing cm7?
If yes then what are these partitions?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2011)

Creating partition is not mandatory. But O1 have 200MB of internal memory so creating an ext4 partition adds that partition as internal memory. So if you use too many apps and all, you can create one. Otherwise you'll be fine with external memory as like me


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

If I change my sdcard then what happens


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> One last question.do we have to create partitions from recovery before flashing cm7?
> If yes then what are these partitions?



or move apps to sd card manually using the move to sd card option in setting menu.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 16, 2011)

So many new O1 users joining the community... I need some help...

I need a copy of the NDrive folder from your unformatted stock SD card. Can anyone help me please? Upload it to Multiupload.com

I wonder if NDrive would actually work for free... My device serial number is blanked out after installing CM7


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

What happens if I change my sdcard?


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 16, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> What happens if I change my sdcard?



Nothing... all the core files are on the phone memory... You can replace your card or format it... There is no effect...


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

Successfully flashed cm7 6.5.7 
Feeling Even happier. 
But now how do I set up my Gmail account.
I had entered my email and password in account. And. Sync.
I clicked on next .
Then it comes to server settings.
I again clicked on next.
Then it says unable to open connection to server.

What do I do?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Nothing... all the core files are on the phone memory... You can replace your card or format it... There is no effect...



but if someone is using ext partition, some apps mayn't start.



royal.tarun said:


> But now how do I set up my Gmail account.
> I had entered my email and password in account. And. Sync.
> I clicked on next .
> Then it comes to server settings.
> ...



have you setup your google account first?


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> have you setup your google account first?



nope.
i don't know how to do it/
do tell me.
and where's market?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 16, 2011)

Make sure Internet is working. 

Settings -- > Accounts & Sync --- > Add Account --- > Google 

Check the background data and also Auto Sync if u want to sync it automatically

Install Android Market app here


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

I had entered my email and password in account. And. Sync. I clicked on next . Then it comes to server settings. I again clicked on next. Then it says unable to open connection to server.

What do I do?



> Settings -- > Accounts & Sync --- > Add Account ---> Google



There is no Google. Option there.
It jusrt simply asks email and password.
This is frustrating.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

first of all, are you able to log into your account from mobile?



royal.tarun said:


> There is no Google. Option there.
> It jusrt simply asks email and password.
> This is frustrating.



there should be. i have 2 options: Corporate & Google. restart mobile & try again.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 16, 2011)

A hard reset can solve ur problem but as u rooted the phone, it is illogical to go for a hard reset. 

Reboot the device..See if u can add Google Account..>Else...do the following..So try this. It might work. 

Remove the  Sim card 

Now Settings-> Applications ( Try uninstalling the apps. If u had any paid app..then take a back up and uninstall it...)

Reboot the device

And add your google account.

Hope it helps


----------------------------


Also, are you using You Tube ? Try signing in You Tube and account will be added


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing. Helps.what should I do now?
Tried everything you told.
Someone please help.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

wipe everything & reflash that ROM. happened to me once but was fixed when i reinstalled ROM.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait... did you flash the GAPPS package? Its available on CM7 page...

-------------------
From CM7 page...



> Minimal Google Apps (market and talk, flash via recovery, first add Google Account): gapps-gb-20110429-signed.zip


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> So many new O1 users joining the community... I need some help...
> 
> I need a copy of the NDrive folder from your unformatted stock SD card. Can anyone help me please? Upload it to Multiupload.com
> 
> I wonder if NDrive would actually work for free... My device serial number is blanked out after installing CM7



NDrive.zip


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2011)

@krishna, thanks, i'll take it too  



AndroidFan said:


> Wait... did you flash the GAPPS package? Its available on CM7 page.



but first add google account. this is where tarun is stuck.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2011)

^^You are welcome 

Hey BTW I also think tarun didn't flashed GAPPS package.

Well, I don't know why he's making it that complicated. After flashing GAPPS package and rebooting it automatically asks for Google A/c which he should skip and then on opening market it automatically asks for Google A/c. Isn't it??

BTW installed Flash Player 10.1, working perfectly fine


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 17, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> NDrive.zip



Thanks a lot bro... 

Suddenly, my phone is not being detected by my PC... Any ideas how I can make my PC recognize my phone as Mass storage again? It was working fine earlier... but suddenly nothing... The phone does get charged when I plug it in... but no detection by the PC...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2011)

USB debugging on?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW installed Flash Player 10.1, working perfectly fine



yet to try.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> USB debugging on?



Nope... Changed nothing... Not being detected on my desktop, although phone is charging. Tested it on another laptop running Win7 and one laptop running WinXP... Does not work in any of them...

Earlier, as soon as I connnected the phone to USB cable, it would show up in the Notifications... From there, I could enable or disable USB mode... Now, there is nothing... So, although the phone is charging, it would become impossible to get into Mass Storage mode...

I also tried booting into Recovery and from there toggling USB mode... but still does not work...

Reinstalled CM7 6.5.7... still did't work. Got a kernel panic... Went back to CM7 6.5.5... still USB mode didn't work...

Any ideas? Does this look like a hardware problem? Should I panic?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

@ Android Fan

Try to change the SD card and see if the problem persists...

Uninstall the driver...Reinstall driver and try...Let the windows detect the drivers. Scan for hardware Changes...

Also try for Last Known Good Configuration...

Make a backup of ur registry and try this link


-----------------------------------

@ Tarun


Did you try signing into You Tube and checked whether account is adding or not ?

Can u browse ur gmail account in mobile browser ? Check ur Access Point Names settings with your mobile service provider to ensure that settings are correct. Check your data plan.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> I can watch YouTube videos from my browser and can also play. flv videos. What else do does anyone want?



ok then. i will try. is that flash player frm xda?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> ok then. i will try. is that flash player frm xda?



Yup..!!

[APP] Adobe Flash Player for ARMv6 - xda-developers

All flash sites works perfectly fine.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ Sam and androidfan

Jeez we have 1,732 in this thread, I was present uptill 50 i guess 
really you guys have done a lot of updates to your mobile.
I am runing stock rom  
But stock rom is giving me about 4 days of back up with Medium music, camera, messages and calls. With gprs it last for 2 days 

Dont know when Lg will release 2.3 :X

Iam struggling with keyboard, Iam using gingerbread keyboard.  Suggest a good one and also mixing for music, any advice over here mate ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

@ Pratik...

LG keyboard is the best 

If u still want to try for a keyboard app..

Try Go Keyboard and Swype

Did u mean app for playing music ? If so, try Power Amp or Player Pro ( Try Free Versions from the market and buy as per your likes )..

Stock music player is also good and I am very much comfortable with it but Stock player do not have lot of options..


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

Whaat?
LG keyboard :O
Its not at all good, Whats with that Screen lag patch, i havent rooted my phone so i wont be able to install it na.

Well music app> mixzing is good, will try power amp and player pro
Thanks 

Which Rom you using bro ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

LG keyboard is the best and I haven't faced any glitch as of now. 

Most of the typing we do either for browsing or mostly for SMS. I am very much comfortable with the two using LG Keyboard...




> Which Rom you using bro ?



I am very much satisfied with Stock ROM

I also tried CM7 and it is good, If u want to root, go for it.


Did u mean Equaliser Settings as mixing ?

-------------------------------------------------------------

Request
-------

@ Sam / Android Fan / Krishnandu / gmg9


Can u people write a blog regarding O1 from root to flash with screen shots ?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ tmanikandan

yes but mostly i listen with eq off. Like that way only, original.
CM7 will give it a shot after i got my xps15 delievered


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 17, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ Android Fan
> 
> Try to change the SD card and see if the problem persists...
> 
> ...



Seems to me like problem is in the phone... Tried it in 3 PCs. No luck. Uninstalled and reinstalled drivers, changed cable... uninstalled all USB Hosts...

Earlier, it would be detected even while booting up when connected to the PC.

I am afraid how I would be able to upgrade to newer versions which need use of LGMDP Tool (or downgrade if case I need warranty). Troubled times ahead...


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 17, 2011)

@androidfan

Dont worry, u can still use wifi ftp. So I'd recommend that u transfer a original firmware recovery backup and atleast flash that. Your phone will go back to lg firmware. Although the recovery will remain. The lg service guys wont check that usually. Just tell them that usb is not being detected. They will fix it. 

Maybe u should try using another cable first.
Then check if the usb contacts have any dust/obstruction/moisture,etc.
Else flash the backup as mentioned above and go to the LG service center. It will be fine.

Even if u dont have drivers installed on ur pc u should atleast hear the windows usb notification sound.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 17, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> @androidfan
> 
> Dont worry, u can still use wifi ftp. So I'd recommend that u transfer a original firmware recovery backup and atleast flash that. Your phone will go back to lg firmware. Although the recovery will remain. The lg service guys wont check that usually. Just tell them that usb is not being detected. They will fix it.
> 
> ...



Yes, I don't hear the Windows USB notification sound... Thats why I think it could be a hardware problem... Everything else is working fine... Tried another cable and 2 other PCs...

I will restore original firmware Nandroid backup if I cannot regain mass storage access...

Cheers!


----------



## Neo (Aug 17, 2011)

what do cfs and. bfs mean for kernels?
also what is the difference between stock rom and cm7.
it looks all the same


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 17, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> what do cfs and. bfs mean for kernels?
> also what is the difference between stock rom and cm7.
> it looks all the same



1.
BFS and CFS are both different types of task schedulers used by the Linux kernel. CFS (Completely Fair Scheduler) is the default scheduler in the majority of distributions, however it isn’t thought to be great. CFS being relatively old it has built up quite a lot of bulk and the algorithms used are rather complicated.

BFS (Brain F**k Scheduler) is the new kid on the block. It was written in 2007 after the author became annoyed with the random stalls experienced while using a Linux-based desktop machine. The scheduler is designed to offer low latency when used interactively, for example on a desktop machine, or a phone!

As stated latency is usually reduced, and random stalls should be reduced. However BFS also has another trick up its sleeve. In benchmarks it performed 80% better when encoding a video in x264 format!

BFS however isn’t (yet) going to make your Linux based systems super fast. Benchmark results are rather mixed, and discussions around it are rather heated. It is not currently included in the mainline Linux tree, and doesn’t look likely to be included anytime soon.

Either way,u can try it on ur device, it is a quick flash away. Cyanogen Mod includes it by default, and there are plenty of different kernels out there you can try.

2. You kidding right? stock and cm7 are pretty different. stock are LG roms, meaning they took the vanila source and modified it to their liking(and our dislike  ) by adding launcher,ui mods,stock apps,etc. cyanogen is a community of dedicated android open-source devs who have modified android source and done some severe modding and optimizations.  cm7 is not officially for our device. That is why devs like mik/andy have to specially "port" the roms from original cm7 sources to suit our device. To start off, the lg launcher is not on the cm7 roms(though it can be added later). cm7 has inbuilt performance settings, and lots of customisation options. Also Theme changer, dsp manager! I find the stock rom much slower than cm7. miks 6.6.1+ franco kernel for gingerbread is superfast! getting upto 75 fps on neocore! compare that to 30 fps on stock roms


----------



## sshaggy (Aug 17, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> The biggest bug sshaggy faced (which still exists in all custom and stock ROMs) is the touchscreen CPU hog bug... Whenever you touch the screen, CPU usage goes up to 100% and stays there till you are touching the screen. That is the reason most games lag...
> 
> You can test it by installing "system tuner" from the Android Market. -- *market.android.com/details?id=ccc71.pmw&hl=en
> 
> Here's hoping Franco can solve this problem... But maybe not... who knows...



Well this might not be a bug, as the stock ROM was displaying the same problem in the same application (Pro Evolution Soccer and a few other games). I flashed and it didn't go away. Maybe its because of the hardware limitations. It does not happens in most of the games which require touch input, example, angry birds, asphalt 5 (heavy graphics, with on screen controls enabled, works perfectly fine without any lag.)


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys,
is this fone (P500) recommended for the following requirements.

checking mails, surfing (main activity), playing (once in a while), am not into modding and tweaking. ?


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi how to send text msg to a predefined group? i searched in the market but didn't find a suitable app.

i found d app SMS Group Messaging E-2 - en in market.. but it is paid one


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 17, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> Hi how to send text msg to a predefined group? i searched in the market but didn't find a suitable app.
> 
> i found d app SMS Group Messaging E-2 - en in market.. but it is paid one



I use Go SMS Pro (Free) for group messaging... You can also use Handcent...


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 17, 2011)

i have downloaded go sms pro.. but don't know how to create a group from phone contacts.. pl help..


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually we are unable to create a Customised Group in Handcent ( I am using Handcent as it is free ) and Go Sms Pro as in Groups and Recent ,contacts are not listed to create a customised group.

Groups in handcent are default one's like Friends, Family , Favorites....but it cannot be customised groups. So we can send Groups SmS only to default groups. But in Recent, no contacts are not listed . 

I think the same will be for Go Sms Pro too


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 17, 2011)

yep! the same problem


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

I can create customised groups in Handcent...

There is a handcent besides phone in Groups..If u click that and click the options button , u have an option called Create Group...

Whats the purpose of Recent ? Why no contacts are getting listed in Recent ? 

I think u can do the same in Go Sms Pro too


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 17, 2011)

i believe handcent only create groups that r synced in google.. have to find a way out... this is a very basic option available even in low end phones..


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 17, 2011)

> i believe handcent only create groups that r synced in google



No.

Compose --- > Click the Plus button --- > Click Groups -- > Click Handcent -- > Options button ---> Create Group --- > Select the Contacts --- > Name the Group..It will get listed...

I think it will be the same for Go Sms Pro too


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks...  let me try it tmrw


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 18, 2011)

But What's the purpose of Recent ? Why no contacts are getting listed in Recent ? 

Options list only End Select and Clear Log


----------



## Neo (Aug 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> 1.
> BFS and CFS are both different types of task schedulers used by the Linux kernel. CFS (Completely Fair Scheduler) is the default scheduler in the majority of distributions, however it isn’t thought to be great. CFS being relatively old it has built up quite a lot of bulk and the algorithms used are rather complicated.
> 
> BFS (Brain F**k Scheduler) is the new kid on the block. It was written in 2007 after the author became annoyed with the random stalls experienced while using a Linux-based desktop machine. The scheduler is designed to offer low latency when used interactively, for example on a desktop machine, or a phone!
> ...



thanks a lot for this.
you did all this typing for those 2 silly questions.?

for SMS I think chompsms is a good app.

and why am I getting only 55fps on neocore after installing Franco's kernel v19.2 on cm7 ,build 6.5.7?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I'm getting 60fps. Looks like @Android Fan overclocked it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 18, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, I'm getting 60fps. Looks like @Android Fan overclocked it.



SmartAss 710/480

 *i.imgur.com/JWlXT.png

Uploaded this screenshot directly via the phone because PC cannot access SD Card through USB. I am impressed with the capabilities of Android...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ connect to PC using data cable, run KDZ updater, try reading phone info & start shaking. lets see if mobile can get back to its senses 

BTW i am getting 59.5-59.7FPS using exactly same setting as AndroidFan. sound off.


----------



## Neo (Aug 18, 2011)

how to overclock ? 
I too want 75 GPS.

@androidfan try connecting it in emergency mode


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> how to overclock ?



setting> cyanogen mod setting> performance > cpu setting.


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 18, 2011)

@royal.tarun
For overclocking use setcpu app. Its more convenient than using cm7 menu,
Im using miks 6.6.1 with franco .35 kernel for GB. Its different from the v19 series of franco kernel. Those are based on linux .32 kernel sources and to be used with miks 6.5.x series.
The .35 is better for performance. And frankly franco has removed the bugs associated with miks 6.6 series. The misplaced screen bug present in the rom is fixed by franco,and its replaced by a infrequent blackscreen bug which can be totally avoided by switching off the screen animations , and battery life is decent. Also I manage to run at 806Mhz stable.

Check the screen shot. (73.8fps, @ 729Mhz) It goes upto 74.2fps(@729mhz) depends on the background processes too.


----------



## Neo (Aug 18, 2011)

at 768mhz I'm still getting 60fps.
what's the deal?


----------



## Tanveerpa (Aug 18, 2011)

Gingerbread update is available for Optimus One.  Is this official update for Indian consumers?  Can I update my O1 using my PC?  The page which says the release of the official update and guide to update is 

Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread Official Update for Lg Optimus one P500 [Installing Guide]


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys,
whs with this "dust issue" plaguing this fone? how are the chances, if i order one today at LetsBuy, that i get a "dust free" piece (sorry for sounding like a noob) from them?

Also my second query:
Is there any way to get rid of the crap preloaded apps, without rooting the fone? (I generally detest from tweaking, especially with a new phone)

Thanks for your time.

Abhishek


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2011)

mail2abhi81 said:


> Guys,
> whs with this "dust issue" plaguing this fone? how are the chances, if i order one today at LetsBuy, that i get a "dust free" piece (sorry for sounding like a noob) from them?



less likely but it all depends on the manufacturing date.



mail2abhi81 said:


> Is there any way to get rid of the crap preloaded apps, without rooting the fone? (I generally detest from tweaking, especially with a new phone)



no.


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 18, 2011)

@royal.tarun 
like I said earlier u are on 6.5.7+ franco 19.x kernel. Its .32 based kernel and its different from the rom+kernel Im using. Hence the performance difference. 60fps is very good actually,most good phones score around 50fps


----------



## Neo (Aug 19, 2011)

k . finally got 74.6 fPS @ 729mhz.

who has got the best homescreen here?
lets do a competition.should we?


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 19, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> k . finally got 74.6 fPS @ 729mhz.
> 
> who has got the best homescreen here?
> lets do a competition.should we?



My Homescreen 

 *i.imgur.com/uWVT2.png


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 20, 2011)

my homescreen...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2011)

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MoYiMNE6uqc/Tk7WW8Jr6DI/AAAAAAAAAMM/539j1JVLBfo/snap20110820_025942.png


----------



## Neo (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine.
 *s2.postimage.org/lso01nfuo/screenshot_1313805519229.png


----------



## funzuloo (Aug 20, 2011)

what launcher u guys using?.....u all have some good looking homescreens....which launcher?


----------



## Rohan_B (Aug 20, 2011)

Please solve my query. 
Is gaming of games like Angry Birds smooth on the Optimus One stock android 2.2?
Also does flashing CFW void the warranty??


----------



## Neo (Aug 20, 2011)

Who's the winner?



funzuloo said:


> what launcher u guys using?.....u all have some good looking homescreens....which launcher?



I'm using xperia launcher+ MIUI THEME .
and sam is using go launcher ex.
Don't know about others.

How do I change my lock screen?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> Please solve my query.
> Is gaming of games like Angry Birds smooth on the Optimus One stock android 2.2?
> Also does flashing CFW void the warranty??



yea.. the season gonna lag.. n for other like rio for upper levels, my be u feel lag.

yea..it will void ur warranty. bt if u only root ur phone, then its ok.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 20, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Who's the winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go launcher ex + go launcher cartoon theme + eyecandy theme chooser theme.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 20, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Who's the winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u plz post the links for xaperia launcher n miui theme..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> yea.. the season gonna lag.. n for other like rio for upper levels, my be u feel lag.



seasons lag the most. i play these 3 games in PC nowadays.

PS: please post the pic of your homescreen directly. the pic is way too small.



royal.tarun said:


> Who's the winner?



everyone  



gmg9 said:


> I'm using xperia launcher+ MIUI THEME .



arc launcher or the new Xperia launcher?



royal.tarun said:


> How do I change my lock screen?



CM setting > lockscreen, then play around with the settings.


----------



## Rohan_B (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a Nokia n97 mini right now. Wanted to make the move to Android. Budget Rs 10K Max. went through the forum and learnt the Optimus One is the best phone in that price range. But is the LG Optimus One Better than my current phone?? 
SHould I buy the O1 or just use my Nokia?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> I have a Nokia n97 mini right now. Wanted to make the move to Android. Budget Rs 10K Max. went through the forum and learnt the Optimus One is the best phone in that price range. But is the LG Optimus One Better than my current phone??
> SHould I buy the O1 or just use my Nokia?



two completely diff. platform /os. u just need to decide urself if u wanna spread ur wings in the open sky.

my suggestion: go n try the new android.


----------



## Neo (Aug 21, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> can u plz post the links for xaperia launcher n miui theme..


here's MIUI.(i actually wanted to make my homescreen as shown in the thread)
and here's Xperia Arc.

@sam its xperia Arc


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> @sam its xperia Arc



i already have Arc launcher but not yet tried on GB. downloading new one.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 21, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> here's MIUI.(i actually wanted to make my homescreen as shown in the thread)
> and here's Xperia Arc.
> 
> @sam its xperia Arc



thx tarun...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> I have a Nokia n97 mini right now. Wanted to make the move to Android. Budget Rs 10K Max. went through the forum and learnt the Optimus One is the best phone in that price range. But is the LG Optimus One Better than my current phone??
> SHould I buy the O1 or just use my Nokia?



 A friend of mine asked me to suggest a good cheap phone, from Galaxy POP, even Micromax A70 , finally as per my advice he settled with LG O1, he was also Nokia symbian user and he is now very happy with this phone. His feedback is somewhat similar to given on start of this page. O1 is nice phone though its 600MHz but still cool as it works smooth.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

Ricky said:


> A friend of mine asked me to suggest a good cheap phone, from Galaxy POP, even Micromax A70 , finally as per my advice he settled with LG O1, he was also Nokia symbian user and he is now very happy with this phone.



nice to know peoples going for proper phone, rather than asking for brand.



Ricky said:


> His feedback is somewhat similar to given on start of this page. O1 is nice phone though its 600MHz but still cool as it works smooth.



ask him to play with some custom rom rooting once he gets used to Android. Android is best used with custom, crapware free roms.


----------



## funzuloo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not able to send MMS....seems phone problem? Anyone encountered such problem?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2011)

I also purchased this phone about 3-4 days ago, and I am loving it... 
I love many features of it. Its my first smartphone(I have used many non-mine though), so thats one reason to love it. Second, the responsiveness is much better than my old one. Third, battery life is also much better than previous. Fourth, Sound QUality! And for all these reasons I love the phone!

A few questions:

I read in a magazine about how to change the startup screen of android. My cousin was saying that if I do this, it will end the warranty and will not allow future updates for me. Is that true?

*As I am totally new to android, can you tell me how to close an app?* I thought that the back button (middle right) does that, but when I check in Norton Utilities or TaskKiller, it shows that the app is still running and using my RAM.

How do you people take screenshots of home screens?

Is there some keyboard too thats like the keyboard of a computer? Like Shift + / = ?, so that I dont have to search for symbols all the time..

Do live wallpapers consume really too much of battery?

I added 2 contacts on my home screen and the photo was of default android-man?. After this I clicked pics and assigned them to those contacts, but on home screen the default androidman is displayed. When I click on it, then the pic is displayed.

I hope you dont mind to answer my questions which may be stupid for you....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I also purchased this phone about 3-4 days ago, and I am loving it...



congrats buddy & welcome to the O1 club.



Nipun said:


> I love many features of it. Its my first smartphone(I have used many non-mine though), so thats one reason to love it. Second, the responsiveness is much better than my old one. *Third, battery life is also much better than previous.* Fourth, Sound QUality! And for all these reasons I love the phone!



what was your last mobile?



Nipun said:


> I read in a magazine about how to change the startup screen of android. My cousin was saying that if I do this, it will end the warranty and will not allow future updates for me. Is that true?



true. & its is really easy to change. but for now stick to whatever s*!t LG packed it with. later go for a custom rom.



Nipun said:


> As I am totally new to android, can you tell me how to close an app? I thought that the back button (middle right) does that, but when I check in Norton Utilities or TaskKiller, it shows that the app is still running and using my RAM.



this is where it gets interesting. most android app can't be exited. they rest idle in ram but some apps when idle will eat your battery (read google maps). so *avoid using task killers* & go for fast reboot. extremely light & frees memory.



Nipun said:


> How do you people take screenshots of home screens?



you'll need Android SDK (along with JDK). or simply use this



Nipun said:


> Is there some keyboard too thats like the keyboard of a computer? Like Shift + / = ?, so that I dont have to search for symbols all the time..



my last mobile had this option. missing it.



Nipun said:


> Do live wallpapers consume really too much of battery?



showoff things always takes toll on battery.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> congrats buddy & welcome to the O1 club.
> 
> 
> 
> what was your last mobile?



It was a 5-6 year old nokia. I dont even remember the model 



> true. & its is really easy to change. but for now stick to whatever s*!t LG packed it with. later go for a custom rom.


Then I wont go for them soon..



> this is where it gets interesting. most android app can't be exited. they rest idle in ram but some apps when idle will eat your battery (read google maps). so *avoid using task killers* & go for fast reboot. extremely light & frees memory.


*Why to avoid them? *
And even the browser doesn't exit...



> you'll need Android SDK (along with JDK). or simply use this


Thanks. 




> my last mobile had this option. missing it.


I wont miss my mobile ever! 



> showoff things always takes toll on battery.


Hmmm.... Thanks! 

More questions: 
After some time, the phone shows messages about data usage. How to stop it from doing so?


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 21, 2011)

@Nipun,

Task killers were made when Android was in its infancy. Versions 1.5 and 1.6 of Android were terrible. But everything changed after Android Eclair 2.1... Task Managers are not useful because they kill a lot of necessary services as well...

Fast Reboot is good. I use it... Sometimes, I even reboot my phone... Because I know that using a task manager would do more harm than good to my battery backup.

Android has true multitasking capabilities, which is very interesting but bad for the battery. A smartphone has very few resources, and especially battery constraints. That is why Apple has avoided implementation of true multitasking, and instead uses saved state to jump between apps.

I reboot my phone every couple of days... That is the price Android users have to pay for true multitasking...


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot..... Nice information!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

Nipun said:


> More questions:
> After some time, the phone shows messages about data usage. How to stop it from doing so?



pull down the task bar & turn off data usage there (there are 4-5 symbols). or go to setting>wireless>mobile network & first option is data enable.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2011)

But thats for turning off the internet/data na? Thats not what I want. It should still be able to connect, but shouldn't show me messages about usage of every 0.04MBs....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 21, 2011)

Geeks plz answer!

1:  what about LG OP NET ? When it is coming !? 
2; should wait for net or go for op1 ?
3; to avoid dust issue i want to know the last manufacturd date of op1, to pick the latest .
               These 3 are stopping me from buying !


----------



## Neo (Aug 21, 2011)

Let me guess......you are using an aircel sim.
this is the worst thing I feel about aircel.
But even of your area not using an aircel sim , you will have to contact your operator for this


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 21, 2011)

@ Nipun

Welcome to O1 Club 

@ a2mn



> what about LG OP NET ? When it is coming !?



Not sure about the launch of OP Net in India



> should wait for net or go for op1 ?



It depends on ur choice. Personally, I don't like the look of Optimus Net and buttons and its placement in the bottom. It comes with Gingerbread and 800 mhz processor and rest of the the specs are almost same.




> to avoid dust issue i want to know the last manufacturd date of op1, to pick the latest .



There are no dust issues any more in Optimus One. If u buy now, your date of packing will preferably be May / June 2011 and if it is an old stock it might be Apr 2011. Dust issues are solved post Dec 2010 / Jan 2011 packing and I think u don't need to worry it nemore.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Fast Reboot is good. I use it... Sometimes, I even reboot my phone... Because I know that using a task manager would do more harm than good to my battery backup.



can u plz wat is use of fastboot for general uses n hw its actually helps u..
and finally hw to fastboot in lgO1...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> But thats for turning off the internet/data na? Thats not what I want. It should still be able to connect, but shouldn't show me messages about usage of every 0.04MBs....



its your service provider, common with idea, airtel and sometimes docomo.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 22, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> can u plz wat is use of fastboot for general uses n hw its actually helps u..
> and finally hw to fastboot in lgO1...



Download Fast Reboot from Android Market...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> can u plz wat is use of fastboot for general uses n hw its actually helps u..
> and finally hw to fastboot in lgO1...



fast reboot or fast boot? both are different things.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 22, 2011)

Never heard of Fast Boot... I use Fast Reboot everyday...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

its some sort of command line tool to flash ROM. ciaox talks a lot about it.


----------



## Neo (Aug 22, 2011)

i want to get only 2 items on the dock.
how do i do it?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

not possible. try ace & ADW launcher. with ace i think you can remove the menu button & then make 2 shortcuts. to the dock.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2011)

or use go launcher. you can even scroll through the dock bar.

I'm using miui (my you I) music player on my phone. its quite good and looks slick. also downloads lyrics which is a good thing. the main thing which i like about it is that you can change the song by shaking the phone.
lol been shaking it since  evening.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Never heard of Fast Boot... I use Fast Reboot everyday...



fastboot happen when like eat ur phones all resources.. 
i got once..



Sam said:


> fast reboot or fast boot? both are different things.



sry.. i meant fast reboot..


----------



## Neo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey androidfan, I'm too having the same problem as yours.
Now my phone too doesn't connect to the pc no matter what I do.did you solve your  problem?
Someone help me ......


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Download Fast Reboot from Android Market...



ok..thx


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Hey androidfan, I'm too having the same problem as yours.
> Now my phone too doesn't connect to the pc no matter what I do.did you solve your  problem?
> Someone help me ......



PC not able to recognize the mobile?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 23, 2011)

going to buy a 8 or 16 gb class4 sdhc card for my lg p500.
anyone here can point / suggest me to the best deal to buy from ??

thx a lot in advance..

---------
*****.. the partiton got corrupted on pc. lost all including original nand bckup of stock rom whichever comes with my phone. make is feb,2011. need 2.2.1 v10c. can anyone plz upload and share the stock rom nand backup or the .kdz file ...

urgently needed.. thx a lot..*


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> PC not able to recognize the mobile?



Yes...


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 23, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Hey androidfan, I'm too having the same problem as yours.
> Now my phone too doesn't connect to the pc no matter what I do.did you solve your  problem?
> Someone help me ......


It started working again on its own. This is definitely a hardware problem. I was planning to take my phone to a service centre. Luckily it worked again. But it is unreliable...


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2011)

hey...my phone too back too its senses today morning on its own .


I meant how can I get 4 icons on the dock.
I want to remove the app drawer.
Sorry....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> going to buy a 8 or 16 gb class4 sdhc card for my lg p500.
> anyone here can point / suggest me to the best deal to buy from ??
> 
> thx a lot in advance..
> ...



I can provide backup of v10e?? Will that do??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> I meant how can I get 4 icons on the dock.
> I want to remove the app drawer.
> Sorry....



you mean this:

*i55.tinypic.com/2552m88.jpg


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to flash Franco kernel 19.3. How to do it? Do I have to wipe any cache or not? I'm on void #forever.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2011)

wipe dalvik cache & normal cache. then flash.


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> you mean this:
> 
> *i55.tinypic.com/2552m88.jpg



yesh.



utkarsh009 said:


> I want to flash Franco kernel 19.3. How to do it? Do I have to wipe any cache or not? I'm on void #forever.



wipe your battery stats and normal cache.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Just flashed. But what's the difference?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 23, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I can provide backup of v10e?? Will that do??



actully i need the v10c which came with my ph. i got the v10e. if i take my ph to lg cc, they will chk the rom . so the default stock rom needed.. thx for ur help..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2011)

@royal.tarun, you got a PM.



gmg9 said:


> actully i need the v10c which came with my ph. i got the v10e. if i take my ph to lg cc, they will chk the rom . so the default stock rom needed.. thx for ur help..



so what? tell them you updated your mobile.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2011)

@gmg9 Yeah, tell them you updated the stock ROM. So if you just need stock ROM for fooling LG guys, v10e won't be a problem.

@Royal.tarun How's v19.3?? Many peoples over XDA saying it's not stable?? Post your experience.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 23, 2011)

> actully i need the v10c which came with my ph. i got the v10e. if i take my ph to lg cc, they will chk the rom . so the default stock rom needed.. thx for ur help..



Today accidentally came across stock rom while browsing XDA and it was V10C 
Here's the link


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> @royal.tarun, you got a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> so what? tell them you updated your mobile.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @gmg9 Yeah, tell them you updated the stock ROM. So if you just need stock ROM for fooling LG guys, v10e won't be a problem.



i am nt sure abt that. bt if u guys suggesting ... gonna say dat..

@krishnandu  19.3 is pretty stable. i am using it right nw.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 23, 2011)

Better go with stock rom as updates are done by you and it means warranty is void.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 23, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Today accidentally came across stock rom while browsing XDA and it was V10C
> Here's the link



i got that too. bt its actually a .dz version. u need some imp. steps to make it install to ur phone.. bt if nothing comeout.. will try this one too..



tmanikandan said:


> Better go with stock rom as updates are done by you and it means warranty is void.



yea.. exactly.. dat was i thinking.. bt nt sure if its really void ur warranty. cause after all its a lg provided stock rom.. 

wat policy says ??


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 23, 2011)

U can get KDZ here


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 24, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> U can get KDZ here




i dont find the v10c kdz there ... its a tutorial..no link to v10c kdz..


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2011)

hey gmg. i can give you a v10a.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 24, 2011)

The link I gave you has KDZ updater and also the link for the original LG Stock Rom which directs to LG website but unfortunately the link is no more available.


Also you ask for V10C @ XDA and someone will be having there.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

or you can check the thread in my signature


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 24, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> hey gmg. i can give you a v10a.



i hav 10a.. bt i need 10c.. thx for ur help.. appreciate..



tmanikandan said:


> The link I gave you has KDZ updater and also the link for the original LG Stock Rom which directs to LG website but unfortunately the link is no more available.
> 
> 
> Also you ask for V10C @ XDA and someone will be having there.



dats right. i actually downloaded 10e from the same lg location. bt 10c nt there any more. ****..



Gollum said:


> or you can check the thread in my signature



awesome.. thx for sharing..
---------------------------------------------

*planning for a kolkata android meetup.. details here.. lets meet androidians *


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 24, 2011)

> bt 10c nt there any more



Try asking in XDA and someone might be having it. 



> planning for a kolkata android meetup.. details here.. lets meet androidians



Nice idea. Hey good luck 




> on first meetup i am planning to show "howto install custom rom on ur device step by step.. and few guids n doubts abt it"..



U can post the video in You Tube and share the link here. It will be useful for others and greatly appreciated.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 24, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Try asking in XDA and someone might be having it.



will do that..



> Nice idea. Hey good luck



thx.. share the link n msg ur frnds plz..




> U can post the video in You Tube and share the link here. It will be useful for others and greatly appreciated.



good idea.. will try to do dat too... pic will be sure uploaded n share..


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 24, 2011)

My phone is not very reliable. Today, apps would open randomly. When I pick up the phone, speaker got activated automatically. When I restarted the phone, I got a yellow screen with Emergency Mode written all over it. Everything sorted out with one battery pull.

But I still love my phone. My first smartphon. I have surprised a lot of my Nokia and Blackberry friends. They could not understand how a sub-10k phone could be this awesome...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

you Guys know of any good x264 player? which won't lag at psp resolution 480x272


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 24, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> My phone is not very reliable. Today, apps would open randomly. When I pick up the phone, speaker got activated automatically. When I restarted the phone, I got a yellow screen with Emergency Mode written all over it. Everything sorted out with one battery pull.
> 
> But I still love my phone. My first smartphon. I have surprised a lot of my Nokia and Blackberry friends. They could not understand how a sub-10k phone could be this awesome...



love to hear ur experience..haha....my first android phone too..jst loving it..


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2011)

Gollum said:


> you Guys know of any good x264 player? which won't lag at psp resolution 480x272


Mobo Player.the best video player out there


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Mobo Player.the best video player out there



mobo is only good for divx. lags like a snail with x264. even at low resolution.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gollum said:


> mobo is only good for divx. lags like a snail with x264. even at low resolution.



why dnt u jst convert and watch with supported format which will play lag free and nicely..


----------



## sanpnr (Aug 24, 2011)

the official gingerbread update for india has arrived.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2011)

What??

You upgraded yours??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2011)

not arrived yet. read this: Official Gingerbread INDIA.

maybe LG India is busy filling the ROM with crapware & junkware.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 24, 2011)

When I run "Update Notification" App, it shows that *The device cannot be Identified and device info is not in server* . Is that some kind of error or fault??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

how big is the file, link please.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> When I run "Update Notification" App, it shows that *The device cannot be Identified and device info is not in server* . Is that some kind of error or fault??



no new update. maybe thats why such an error. 

anyway it doesn't matter. GB update by LG will have more bugs than Froyo for sure. instead go for custom GB.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 25, 2011)

dnt go for this update. lg is still fighting with the bugs n all.. i dnt think we will ever get a proper stable bugfree GB upgrade from lg. better stay with ur custom rom.. and help the devs to test those roms n report bck to make those more stable n bug free...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

*csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AINDBK/V20b_00/V20B_00.kdz
link to kdz update file. download and use my tutorial to update.
link in my signature.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 25, 2011)

installed GB yesterday. working fine for me. its lot smooter than froyo. 

but its missing task killer and IO file manager  

i installed CM7 few days ago, but android market and task killer app was not there. how to get android market in CM7 ?

i used titanium backup to backup my apps, i have tried restoring them on cm7 but its not working. it keeps showing restoring with progress bar


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

ok the link is down, says your client is not allowed to access this page. if someone has the kdz file then please upload it to megaupload or mediafire


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> installed GB yesterday. working fine for me. its lot smooter than froyo.
> 
> but its missing task killer and IO file manager



and what about the apps that nobody uses? those still there?



happy17292 said:


> i installed CM7 few days ago, but android market and task killer app was not there. how to get android market in CM7 ?



log in using your google account & then flash the gaaps package. BTW you still using task killer? 



happy17292 said:


> i used titanium backup to backup my apps, i have tried restoring them on cm7 but its not working. it keeps showing restoring with progress bar



maybe cause of difference in branching of kernel.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

News for LG Optimus owners:
*LG Optimus 3D launched in India, hits shelves in September for Rs. 37,000*
LG Optimus 3D launched in India hits - Latest Mobile Phone & Mobiles Reviews | Features in India


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ won't sell out even 25k for that. 3D camera & screen (currently) is as useless as the layer browser. fun starts at shop, ends by the time you reach home.

Official 2.3.3 Gingerbread released (India)

anyone?

posting a quote from XDA about the performance of V20B



> *I didnt observe any bugs..
> *the icon alignment issue seems to be there...on close observation...the last icon seems a little misalligned
> *also i didnt notice the infamous touch screen lag
> *quadrant is  at 800 for me ...earlier it was around 400 on stock..so double the performance
> ...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

please post the kdz file here. i want to download


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

official link down. heres a mirror link: V20B_00.kdz


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ won't sell out even 25k for that. 3D camera & screen (currently) is as useless as the layer browser. fun starts at shop, ends by the time you reach home.
> 
> Official 2.3.3 Gingerbread released (India)
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone will want stock ROM now... Maybe if I could use Franco's kernel with this ROM. then things could get interesting.

Still, I am hoping Mik or Andy release a non-buggy awesome ROM...

Today I had to reinstall Mik OS 6.5.7... The problem was, Clock would start automatically every few minutes... No matter how many times you close it or kill the process. Starting clock means battery drain. Also, again today, whenever I received a call, it would automatically go to Speaker Mode...

Scanned the phone with some free Antivirus from the Android Market... Found nothing... So, decided to reinstall. I want to jump ship... I hope Andy releases something soon... Void is stuck forever without updates...


----------



## Nipun (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry but I am back with another question..... 

Installing custom ROMs can cause warranty problems..... Changing boot screen can void warranty.... But I can use a custom keyboard, right? And what about the home screen/launcher??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

those are app. doesn't require root access. so no problem with warranty.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 26, 2011)

You can install and uninstall any apps but if u do rooting, it means void of warranty.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 26, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> You can install and uninstall any apps but if u do rooting, it means void of warranty.



rooting wont void ur warranty any more. confirmed by LG india after declared by LG Italy.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 26, 2011)

Well i flashed my cellphone to 2.3.5 with franco kernel v18 and mod is CM7.1 RC1 however whenever i try to add google account i get this error 

"*Unable to open connection to server*"

even though if i surf net on browser it works fine


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

do a reset from recovery & try again. have you flashed gaaps file already?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 26, 2011)

> rooting wont void ur warranty any more. confirmed by LG india after declared by LG Italy.



Great..But in Android , rooting doesn't matter much and make sense as u are very well aware that u can always get back to unrooted state. Rooting voids warranty doesn't make sense. So actually it doesn't matter. They can get back to unrooted state and get service from the company


----------



## Neo (Aug 27, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Well i flashed my cellphone to 2.3.5 with franco kernel v18 and mod is CM7.1 RC1 however whenever i try to add google account i get this error
> 
> "*Unable to open connection to server*"
> 
> even though if i surf net on browser it works fine



just flash gapps package from recovery.
and it will ask for your Google account on startup automatically.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Got news that GB for optimus one is available in india
*androidos.in/2011/08/lg-optimus-one-getting-gingerbread-update-in-india/
Can some one confirm it?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 27, 2011)

its been two days now


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2011)

Hannibal09 said:


> Got news that GB for optimus one is available in india
> LG Optimus One getting Gingerbread update in India | AndroidOS.in
> Can some one confirm it?



tell us something we don't know


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 27, 2011)

has anyone installed it here ? any review / feedback on this rom ??

----------

i hav few q.. would appreciate if anyone help me.. thx ...

1. using s2e from market. moved app, app-private, delvik-cache to my etx4 (800mb) sd partition. bt whenever i move some app through CM7 application manage settings ... i see my fat32 partition reducing in size, not the etx4 partition.. why its happening like dis ? apps (n its data) suppose to move to the ext4 partition...right ?? 

2. recently parchased a sandisk 8gb class4 sdhc card. before dat, was using default 2gb sd card. partitions is like this in the 2gb ...
swap=32mb
ext4=800mb
fat32=rest..
so hw do i move all my sd card contents (including ext4 stuffs) to the new 8gb card, so dat my phone act like ususal after installing the 8gb card in place of 2gb card....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but I guess, when you move an app, it goes to SD Card(i.e. Fat32 partition).

And in my opinion if you have ext4, you need not to move any app.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## straignt_mind (Aug 27, 2011)

hi all
i recently bought lg p500. it is a good phone and i am enjoying my first smartphone. only one problem is -  suddenly network drops to zero and call would be disconnected if i am in call. it is for few seconds only and coverage is restored.  but it  is a nuisance during the call.  so there is this problem of poor network connection. any suggestions?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope, I didn't face any yet. Which provider you are on and where are you from??


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi guys I'm facing a problem with my phone. When the screen locks it takes unusual time to unlock. It takes more than a minute even for display to on.all the apps are lagging. Pl suggest a solution.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but I guess, when you move an app, it goes to SD Card(i.e. Fat32 partition).
> 
> And in my opinion if you have ext4, you need not to move any app.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.



yes, to use EXT3/4 one needs some kind of app moving script. moving apps manually will take it to Android Secure folder.



chandrudme said:


> Hi guys I'm facing a problem with my phone. When the screen locks it takes unusual time to unlock. It takes more than a minute even for display to on.all the apps are lagging. Pl suggest a solution.



flash the latest franco kernel i.e. v19.3


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> rooting wont void ur warranty any more. confirmed by LG india after declared by LG Italy.



Is that really confirmed? 

If so, then I would change the boot screen ASAP and will then show it off to friends.... I wanted to do this from long time.



tmanikandan said:


> Great..But in Android , rooting doesn't matter much and make sense as u are very well aware that u can always get back to unrooted state. Rooting voids warranty doesn't make sense. So actually it doesn't matter. They can get back to unrooted state and get service from the company



Great! Nice to hear that.. 



Sam said:


> those are app. doesn't require root access. so no problem with warranty.


Thanks, but if I uninstall the launcher, will I get the LG launcher back automatically? Sorry but I want to be sure these things before doing anything.... 



straignt_mind said:


> hi all
> i recently bought lg p500. it is a good phone and i am enjoying my first smartphone. only one problem is -  suddenly network drops to zero and call would be disconnected if i am in call. it is for few seconds only and coverage is restored.  but it  is a nuisance during the call.  so there is this problem of poor network connection. any suggestions?


Happened with me too, but not while on calls. It happened 2-3 times when it showed "Only Emergency Calls"-or something similar. But it got corrected automatically....


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 27, 2011)

> Thanks, but if I uninstall the launcher, will I get the LG launcher back automatically?



Infact u don't have to uninstall the launcher app. You can choose LG Launcher as default and app will get replaced by default LG home launcher. 

If u uninstall it , automatically it will launch the LG Home launcher.




> When the screen locks it takes unusual time to unlock. It takes more than a minute even for display to on.all the apps are lagging. Pl suggest a solution.




Try to flash with the latest kernel.





> suddenly network drops to zero and call would be disconnected if i am in call. it is for few seconds only and coverage is restored




Problem is not related to the phone. It is related to ur service provider. Ur signal strength is weak and thereby it is getting disconnected.






> using s2e from market. moved app, app-private, delvik-cache to my etx4 (800mb) sd partition. bt whenever i move some app through CM7 application manage settings ... i see my fat32 partition reducing in size, not the etx4 partition.. why its happening like dis ? apps (n its data) suppose to move to the ext4 partition...right ??



U can take a back up and I think u have to reflash the CM7 again without wipe for s2e. I am not sure. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Sam & Mani.. Basically what is kernel? I read in a forum that flashing kernel wont wipe phone datas.. Pl inform to update my knowledge..

In XDA i saw franco.Kernel.v19.3 CFS & franco.Kernel.v19.3 BFS. Which one is best. Pl advice. 


Below is the steps i found to flash new kernel... Hope the method illustrated is ok!!

How to Install/Flash Franco Kernel on LG P500 Custom ROM | Android


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 27, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but I guess, when you move an app, it goes to SD Card(i.e. Fat32 partition).
> 
> And in my opinion if you have ext4, you need not to move any app.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.



frankly speaking.. i hav a bit of confusion abt that. like, what i knw is dat.. when u hav ext (2,3,4) partition (depends on the kernel wat type of ext it supports).. as u said, android use dat partition automatically as like internal storage.. u dnt need to use any third party app to move to ext.. 
bt i had to.. like when i created the ext4 partition.. i didnt see any apps or files moved there.. *so using s2e, i moved app, app-private, delvik-cache folder there*. and also* when i chked with the total internal space i could nt see any increment in the size rather its remains same 200mb. here is my actual confusion occurs..*
so, if its really using dat ext partiton, hw come i could nt see any files or folders there.. and the internal size remains same.. !!!

still trying to figure it out.. if anyone plz help us to understand this will be a really help.. thx a lot in advance...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 27, 2011)

@chandrudme
As u wrote june 2011 make,
1. is it latest make by LG? 
2. Where is ur SD slot located?
3. How to comfirm the latest manufacture date / quota ?
          i am asking this to comfirm & avoid the dust issue.


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi a2mn2002

Yes its a latest one from LG. I bought it from letsbuy last month for 8.5k. You can buy from them. They are not selling any old stock!!

SD card is located to the left of camera lens. 
The date of mfg will be printed on the Box.

PS: No dust issue in my device and its pretty awesome than Symbian!


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 27, 2011)

@chandrudme

Read the two links to have a clear idea
Link1

Link2


Don't use z4root. Use gingerbreak to root the phone. I think u already rooted the phone 




> letsbuy last month for 8.5k



Very good Price


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks dude. Will read it..

I have already rooted d phone with ginger break n installed void forever!

Yes mani.. In Tamilnadu it is sold for Rs 10.5K!


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 27, 2011)

> hw come i could nt see any files or folders there



If u are using app2sd , try checking in /sd/app or /sd/app-private


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 28, 2011)

Flashed franco.Kernel.v19.3 CFS


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 28, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> If u are using app2sd , try checking in /sd/app or /sd/app-private



dats actually helps a bit.. thx..
as i said, i had to use a third party app (s2e) to mount ext4 partition (without journaling).. then using the same app i had to move my app,app-private and devik-cache folder to ext4 partition. 

wat wrong i did.. even after having app folder in ext4 partition i moved most of my app to 'sd card' which means to fat32 partition.. apps data i think will hav to remain in fat32 partition.. like ndrive maps etc..

so, nw i moved all my apps back to internal storage.. and when i chked the app folder through 'es file manager' .. i see all dat apps actually moved to app folder which is in ext4 partition..

conclusion is dat.. though u create a ext partition in ur external sd card.. the android wont using/mounting/seeing it automatically as internal storage.. u need to make it happen through TP apps.. or i am wrong ??


----------



## utkarsh009 (Aug 28, 2011)

Does flash player work in stock 2.3?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 28, 2011)

> though u create a ext partition in ur external sd card.. the android wont using/mounting/seeing it automatically as internal storage.. u need to make it happen through TP apps.. or i am wrong ??



Sometimes Internal storage is taking time to refresh and changes in the size of internal memory not getting reflected sooner. In this case, other file explorers helps ( ES is damn good ) . Also, a restart will solve problems in some cases. But moving apps data to SD card is not sensible as it will lower the performance.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> do a reset from recovery & try again. have you flashed gaaps file already?



Reset worked . Thans Sam!!

Final Question 

Facebook app not working 

Error:-
*"An error  had occurred in sign in . Please try again later".*

PS:- Sorry for such delayed replies I dont get time to repy back often.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Reset worked . Thans Sam!!



nice to know. 



mohityadavx said:


> Facebook app not working
> 
> Error:-
> *"An error  had occurred in sign in . Please try again later".*



connection problem again? other apps able to connect to internet? like mail or youtube, etc?

*UPDATE:* switched to MIUI Suicide ROM. looks good but kills the battery. will test for a week & if battery doesn't improve, will switch back to Andy's GB.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 28, 2011)

> switched to MIUI Suicide ROM. looks good but kills the battery. will test for a week & if battery doesn't improve, will switch back to Andy's GB.



It seems the MIUI project has been dropped for O1.Is it complete ? MIUI Rom actually looks good. Also there are lot of themes for MIUI which are very good. 

Also, I recently came across a XDA thread called as fusion Rom for O1. ( combining Void forever and CM7 ). Have u ever tried it ?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> *UPDATE:* switched to MIUI Suicide ROM. looks good but kills the battery. will test for a week & if battery doesn't improve, will switch back to Andy's GB.



can u post some screenshots...thx..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> It seems the MIUI project has been dropped for O1.Is it complete ? MIUI Rom actually looks good. Also there are lot of themes for MIUI which are very good.



yes. it just a themed CM7 rom. heavily themed & the apps are working without any problem.



tmanikandan said:


> Also, I recently came across a XDA thread called as fusion Rom for O1. ( combining Void forever and CM7 ). Have u ever tried it ?



Fusion Rom? no.



gmg9 said:


> can u post some screenshots...thx..



sure. will do it soon. for now trying to resolve the wifi problem. wifi not getting listed or detected  
already flashed 2 times. now trying with new kernel.

*i52.tinypic.com/idrwc3.png*i56.tinypic.com/2nqfqdk.png

wifi not fixed yet. will try fserve kernel now. hope that brings the wifi back to life.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting the screenshots. In MIUI, Screen , Icons and themes are always good 

But why they stopped for O1 ? Also, there is no official release for O1 like CM7.

I was talking about this - Fusion Rom


@ Sam, r u using tapatalk for thinkdigit forums ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

wifi problem sorted out finally. was easy. just have to select a channel from advance menu & was given in mik's FAQ. 

yes icons look nice but really rally heavy on battery. i doubt if tomorrow my mobile will survive till i get back from college.

there a ton of unused ROMs in O1 section of XDA. i have used on Mik, Andy, LOL, Void/Forever roms. 

i have tapatalk installed but prefer using opera mini. once in a while i check from tapatalk.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 28, 2011)

@sam thx for SH.. theme really looks nice and slicky.. hope it will stable for regular user use...


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> nice to know.
> 
> 
> 
> connection problem again? other apps able to connect to internet? like mail or youtube, etc?



Resolved after 3-4 times reinstallation of app. 

How do u hide and unhide dock on homescreen which contains menu, call button etc ?? I am using adw launcher.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> @sam thx for SH.. theme really looks nice and slicky.. hope it will stable for regular user use...



my pleasure  it is stable enough except lock screen bug.



mohityadavx said:


> Resolved after 3-4 times reinstallation of app.
> 
> How do u hide and unhide dock on homescreen which contains menu, call button etc ?? I am using adw launcher.



so, app problem or connectivity problem?

not all launcher have options to hide dock. try editing the dock & remove the shortcuts.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 28, 2011)

app problem

actually my problem is sometimes i hide it by mistake and then i make all those wild gestures on screen and i dont know by which gesture it comes back!!!


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone who has latest lg gb rom updated... can plz post some screen shots of some apps..
1. Fm
2. Music
3. Home screen
4. Camera

This r da apps (xcept HS), I actually  thinking of using in mik's currently installed rom... cause fm app really sucks .. gb music v3 has  chinese fonts in search area...camera has some features removed...

And also can u plz chk if gps working flawlessly ...plz upload the /system/etc/gps.conf file..

Thx a lot...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> camera has some features removed...



some? camera is stripped of almost all its features. why not give MIUI camera a try?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah i also want screenshots of official gb. especially notification and the apps. wanna know which apps have been removed and which have been added.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> some? camera is stripped of almost all its features. why not give MIUI camera a try?



Well as I heard .... face detection,  smile detection is not there ...
Is miui cam better dan wat we hav?  Link plz ..


----------



## socrates (Aug 29, 2011)

LG Optimus One gets Gingerbread update
Technoholik : LG Optimus One gets Gingerbread update


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> Well as I heard .... face detection,  smile detection is not there ...
> Is miui cam better dan wat we hav?  Link plz ..



if you compare CM7 cam & MIUI cam, MIUI got tons of features. but not all features are useful. 

*i56.tinypic.com/t9z31u.png



socrates said:


> LG Optimus One gets Gingerbread update
> Technoholik : LG Optimus One gets Gingerbread update



care to check the last 2 pages? 2-3 times this news is announced.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> if you compare CM7 cam & MIUI cam, MIUI got tons of features. but not all features are useful.
> 
> *i56.tinypic.com/t9z31u.png
> 
> ...



excellent SH.. thx.. yea.. its looks like its has many features..
wat abt fxcamera and camera360 ? r they better than this two ??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2011)

idk. never tried any camera app as i don't use camera much.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 29, 2011)

@ Sam, thanks for the screenshots. Hope MIUI is consuming ur battery a lot .

If anyone like the MIUI camera app, u can download from this XDA Thread.

Here is the link


----------



## Nipun (Aug 29, 2011)

Which is better:
Android browser..??
Opera mini/mobile..??
Any other..??


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 29, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ Sam, thanks for the screenshots. Hope MIUI is consuming ur battery a lot .
> 
> If anyone like the MIUI camera app, u can download from this XDA Thread.
> 
> Here is the link



thx for the link,.

one most annoying thing i am having with the FM apps.. its cant let me add all stations from kolkata.. freq.. is between 87.5-108 only... bt in froyo stock rom it was like wide range and i added 20 stations ... 

any solution for dis ...
dats why i am asking .. someone plz upload the pic and feature of the lg offical gb FM app..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, can you suggest me some app which monitors CPU Usage, and Battery Usage. I mean Battery Stats on settings are fine, but I'd like to monitor if any particular app is eating my battery.

Actually I started using O1 as my regular phone. And the problem is I call too much around 9 hours in a day. All are official calls. And I text too much too..!! Which is a big problem for me..!! Typing text 

So I can't solve the 2nd problem, but I guess I can solve the 1st problem.

What do you guys think??


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 29, 2011)

@ gmg9 In Optimus One, FM app is not good. As u rooted ur phone, this app Spirit FM ( non streaming ) might support well but I am not sure whether it supports Optimus One or not. So risk  urself to try this app as non streaming FM apps need circuit board support. It created problems on Samsung phones. So risk urself to try this app.

@ Krish  I have seen an app called Better Battery Stats @ XDA and I think it will meet ur requirements.

Here's the XDA  link

Market Link


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> one most annoying thing i am having with the FM apps.. its cant let me add all stations from kolkata.. freq.. is between 87.5-108 only... bt in froyo stock rom it was like wide range and i added 20 stations ...
> 
> any solution for dis ...
> dats why i am asking .. someone plz upload the pic and feature of the lg offical gb FM app..



Same problem for me. There are around 15 Stations, and only I could save is 5


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 29, 2011)

Why don't u try Stock FM app ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, thanks, I already started using BetterBatteryStats and SystemInfo for CPU Usage.

And I don't think we can run Stock FM App like that only. It needs to be deodexed.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ Sam, thanks for the screenshots. Hope MIUI is consuming ur battery a lot .



watched 1hr video at youtube & battery was cut by ~25%. credit goes to Adobe flash also.



Nipun said:


> Which is better:
> Android browser..??
> Opera mini/mobile..??
> Any other..??



opera mini ---> slow GPRS or just text.
Stock Browser ---> if you like watching videos online or if your data rate is fast.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, Spirit FM is working fine 

Thanks a lot


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, can you suggest me some app which monitors CPU Usage, and Battery Usage. I mean Battery Stats on settings are fine, but I'd like to monitor if any particular app is eating my battery.



OS Monitor..



tmanikandan said:


> Why don't u try Stock FM app ?



stock fm app is also same . wont let u add fm stations more than 5..



tmanikandan said:


> @ gmg9 In Optimus One, FM app is not good. As u rooted ur phone, this app Spirit FM ( non streaming ) might support well but I am not sure whether it supports Optimus One or not. So risk  urself to try this app as non streaming FM apps need circuit board support. It created problems on Samsung phones. So risk urself to try this app.
> 
> @ Krish  I have seen an app called Better Battery Stats @ XDA and I think it will meet ur requirements.
> 
> ...



i hav tried spirit fm .. u can add many stations init.. the main prob remains same .. wont support below 87mhz..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess by Stock FM App he means the one from Stock ROM 

Ya, uninstalled it, I don't think paying ~200/- would be ok for me for a FM App. I'd manage with Stock CM7 App. 

^^Thanks will try out OS Monitor


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*miui gallery:* pinch zooming in/out wont work .. it has no settings/options when click on menu .. though the single pic interface looks good..

*miui camera:* when clicking on 'color effects' .. its force closes..

*miui music player v3:* really good. bt has chinese fonts in search section..

wats dedexed manes ?? wat will it do ??

one thing really bothers me after having my first android device is dat... if its really LINUX, why cant we receive any/all types of file through bluetooth. when i try to transfer .apk file it just wont transfer and shows a notification transfer failed.. strang thing..


----------



## modifii (Aug 30, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Which is better:
> Android browser..??
> Opera mini/mobile..??
> Any other..??



Try Dolphin Mini is excellent browser for O1.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 30, 2011)

Gingerbread Update for Optimus One in September and available through LG Desktop Smartphone Client ?

Check the digit's link posted today


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2011)

its been up for four days now. digit publishers are just following up on gsm arena update.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2011)

Gollum said:


> its been up for four days now. digit publishers are just following up on gsm arena update.



they do it officially. they can't publish things like "update using KDZ updater after manually downloading this & that file". even now many are complaining that PC Suite says Android 2.2 is latest.

Dr.Notor's own Android Forum: Doktornotor's Android Forum - LG Optimus One Android Development

i guess most of the senior developers will leave XDA soon.


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 31, 2011)

> Dr.Notor's own Android Forum: Doktornotor's Android Forum - LG Optimus One Android Development



Thanks for the link


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks for the link



my pleasure mate


----------



## Nipun (Aug 31, 2011)

modifii said:


> Try Dolphin Mini is excellent browser for O1.


Thanks, will check it out soon. 

BTW I am planning to get a 16GB memory card as 2GB is very less for me.. 

If I copy all files from old card to new card, will the apps behave the same like they do now? 
And when I install an app, it gets saved to phone memory. Is there anyway to save them to memory card by default?


----------



## straignt_mind (Aug 31, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nope, I didn't face any yet. Which provider you are on and where are you from??



i am from a taluka place in karnataka and service provider is airtel. network coverage is verygood here and other phones with the same network dont have any problem at all.

i have laminated (covered the phone with thin plastic sheet) the phone to keep it clean. is it to do anything with this network problem?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 31, 2011)

> covered the phone with thin plastic sheet



Did u mean screen guard ?




> And when I install an app, it gets saved to phone memory. Is there anyway to save them to memory card by default?



Use App2SD. Apps also should support to move to memory card.


----------



## straignt_mind (Aug 31, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Did u mean screen guard ?



yes, some sort of. it not only covers the screen but also entire phone. here is my earlier post explaining the problem.

hi all
i recently bought lg p500. it is a good phone and i am enjoying my first smartphone. only one problem is - suddenly network drops to zero and call would be disconnected if i am in call. it is for few seconds only and coverage is restored. but it is a nuisance during the call. so there is this problem of poor network connection. any suggestions?


----------



## tmanikandan (Aug 31, 2011)

> hi all
> i recently bought lg p500. it is a good phone and i am enjoying my first smartphone. only one problem is - suddenly network drops to zero and call would be disconnected if i am in call. it is for few seconds only and coverage is restored. but it is a nuisance during the call. so there is this problem of poor network connection. any suggestions?
> straignt_mind is online now Add to straignt_mind's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote




If u meant the leather pouch or case cover or screen guard or the one that came with O1, it won't create problems for u . If possible, post the screenshots of ur phone with case cover. The problem is related to ur service provider as ur signal strength is weak.


----------



## Neo (Aug 31, 2011)

had to reflash cm7.my phone was restarting again and again without any reason,Usb storage was not working (it just restarted when i turn it on) etc...etc..
but now its good....
so i guess cm7 cannot be trusted , right ?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 31, 2011)

if anyone wants to xchange white cover with black one.. plz contact me.. i hav black.. i need white..thx..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> had to reflash cm7.my phone was restarting again and again without any reason,Usb storage was not working (it just restarted when i turn it on) etc...etc..
> but now its good....
> so i guess cm7 cannot be trusted , right ?



due to kernel mainly.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 1, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> had to reflash cm7.my phone was restarting again and again without any reason,Usb storage was not working (it just restarted when i turn it on) etc...etc..
> but now its good....
> so i guess cm7 cannot be trusted , right ?



hmm. some users having this issue.. i would suggest if u really need mass storage.. get back to 6.5.7 or use the mik's kernel came with 6.6.1.

nothing can be trusted in thins world...hehehe.. i would suggest u stick to the stock froyo rom.. dont update to offical GB..as many users reporting it also has some crappy bugs..


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 1, 2011)

> so i guess cm7 cannot be trusted , right ?



Yes. Not only CM7 but all the custom Rom's for O1 are not the official release's and so there are bugs. Though Custom Rom provides lot of addons, but still Stock Rom is very very stable. Hope someone release a bug free custom Rom / Kernel for O1.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 1, 2011)

no rom is bug free.. it could be custom or stock whatever.. when we use the word 'stable'.. dat means most of the bugs/secutity holes/problems has been sorted out.. and normal user can use for their regular use.. cause they r stable enough..

so  when u talking about custom rom.. the devs done deep research n development before releasing it as a FINAL stable rom.. but the companies cant just give u saying "hey its beta rom and u can use it, cause its stable though its beta".. u think of any software in the whole technology world n tell me they dont hav any bugs in their final stable version.. every STABLE s/w getting constant security/bug free updates...

do u think windows, ios, mac or even linux is stable.. cause they also get constant updates to make themself more stable.. the answer is 'yes' .. they r stable enough to use for regular day to day work..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Stock rom gone crazy!!! + need help installing custom rom*

Hi all.
I bought my optimus one ~4 months back, and i havent modded it yet. its running the stock rom (2.2.1 v10c). The stock os has become slow, just like windows does after a while. whenever i open android assistant, i find at 3/4 mem occupied and at least 10 programs running in background, which i didnt even open! (btw i have 150 apps installed, is this fact relevant here?). 

So what the hell is happening?? why's android acting like windows?? and how to remedy it?

im pissed off and going to install a custom rom. since i havent read much about it, heres what i think is to be done. please correct me if i'm wrong:

1. root the phone
2. install custom recovery and backup current os
3. rest i forgot (bad memory)

Can somebody please explain to me how to install a custom rom and what tools(sw.s) to use?? or even a link to an up to date guide will do.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell me guys, if the Android on this phone would be any different than what is in LG-Optimus One. Can't I buy this phone, and enjoy all the stuff with Android, just like you all do with LG Optimus? 



Spoiler



*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iPT3S5tAKZQ/Tl1OL6DsDjI/AAAAAAAADAo/zMwtFetimK4/s720/11%2B-%2B1


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 1, 2011)

):/ looks of g1 and name is iphone?? how unoriginal!! dude, is this some crappy chinese phone??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> ):/ looks of g1 and name is iphone?? how unoriginal!! dude, is this some crappy chinese phone??



Dude. Its Micromax. And the name is NOT iPhone. Look closely. Maybe zoom, if you are watching that pic on a small screen of your Optimus!
Those red markers were printed and not hand drawn!


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 1, 2011)

> its running the stock rom (2.2.1 v10c)



Use 2.2.2 with V10e if u want to continue using Stock Rom.

If u want to root, just check the previous posts of this thread as there are lot of links provided by many people for rooting.




> ):/ looks of g1 and name is iphone?? how unoriginal!! dude, is this some crappy chinese phone??



It is Micromax A70 . The name is not Iphone and it states that "I ( can afford this) Phone"




> Tell me guys, if the Android on this phone would be any different than what is in LG-Optimus One. Can't I buy this phone, and enjoy all the stuff with Android, just like you all do with LG Optimus?



I do not know abt the phone performance. Specs wise , it is very good and it features Android 2.2 and as far as the apps are concerned u can enjoy the Android stuffs. But when u want to root the phone later, I am not sure, Custom Roms are available for A70. The phone costs between 7500 and 8000 and if u are ready to spend 1000 more , it seems u can get O1 for 8500 @ letsbuy 




> no rom is bug free.. it could be custom or stock whatever.. when we use the word 'stable'.. dat means most of the bugs/secutity holes/problems has been sorted out.. and normal user can use for their regular use.. cause they r stable enough..



I do agree but O1 with V10e has got numerous bugs fixed and I meant stable in this regard.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems videocon and micro max android phones are not recognised in market. also a70 talk time is poor. Better to go for o1.

its seems official GB is out for O1! Has anybody tried it? How to flash it over void forever? 


LG Optimus One Gingerbread 2.3.3 Official Firmware Download - LG Cell Phones Blog


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Do read the comments if you upgrade!


----------



## Klub Class (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile discussion thread ***

Dear friends,

I was trying to install android 2.3.4 Gingerbread Custom ROM on LG Optimus One, this evening. 

After installing the ROM Manager and flashing _ClockworkMod Recovery_, my phone shows a black screen with the following message :



> Fastboot mode started
> udc_start()



I stood waiting for ~5-10 mins! But the phone just refuse to proceed further. That said, I would appreciate if someone helps me to get my phone working. Thanks in anticipation. 

PS: I was running 2.3.3 official ROM on my phone. This evening, I downgraded to 2.2 Froyo and tried installing 2.3.4.


----------



## Neo (Sep 1, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> It seems videocon and micro max android phones are not recognised in market. also a70 talk time is poor. Better to go for o1.
> 
> its seems official GB is out for O1! Has anybody tried it? How to flash it over void forever?
> 
> ...



the downlaod link there is not working.
it says "Forbidden".


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems as it is not the official LG blog and also the download link is broken now. Also, few people had problems when they upgraded to Gingerbread.


----------



## Neo (Sep 1, 2011)

and also...i was wondering what we got after flashing our phones with custom roms. all the apps work as they worked before, didn't notice any difference btw 2.2 and 2.3.WTF.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes , you are right but there might be difference in terms of efficiency and optimization. On the outward, we just feel the UI will be different and also the keyboard. But most of them uses apps for launcher, sms and Internet and obviously on the outward u don't feel much difference


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 1, 2011)

This link is working.. But not sure if this is official rom.

LG Optimus One Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread V20G ROM Download - LG Cell Phones Blog


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Stock rom gone crazy!!! + need help installing custom rom*



Chetan1991 said:


> Hi all.
> I bought my optimus one ~4 months back, and i havent modded it yet. its running the stock rom (2.2.1 v10c).



can u do me a favour.. i need the 10c version rom and some app from it.. if u gonna install custom recovery .. can u plz install amon_ra thundrg and take a nandroid backup of ur stock 2.2.1 10c rom and upload to net.. i really neet it.. will highly appreciate..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Stock rom gone crazy!!! + need help installing custom rom*

BTW why is the pic showing 

"Snapdragon by Qualcomm"? AFAIK, it uses a value chipset MSM7227 & is not part of Snapdragon series of SOC. so is Qualcomm just giving an ad on a mobile package?



Klub Class said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I was trying to install android 2.3.4 Gingerbread Custom ROM on LG Optimus One, this evening.
> 
> ...



after installing Clockwordmod recovery, don't reboot into recovery immediately. if you do, fast boot error. 

if you face fastboot error even if you restart, tr to enter recovery using the 3 key combo & directly install a custom rom. problem will be fixed & you'll have a custom rom installed in your system.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 2, 2011)

Bought O1 yay! Thanks alot guys.

How do you guys install app on your phone? Is is possible to download the .apk file from the android market to PC and then transfer the .apk file to SD card and then install it from there?


----------



## Klub Class (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Stock rom gone crazy!!! + need help installing custom rom*



Sam said:


> after installing Clockwordmod recovery, don't reboot into recovery immediately. if you do, fast boot error.
> 
> if you face fastboot error even if you restart, tr to enter recovery using the 3 key combo & directly install a custom rom. problem will be fixed & you'll have a custom rom installed in your system.



Sam, I entered into _Emergency Mode_ and flashed android 2.2 V10E using KDZ updater. Then, I repeated the process again and successfully flashed the VOID ROM on to my phone, the last night itself. Anyway thanks for the help. 

Whenever I try to play the videos using the Video Player on the phone, my phone freezes. Any pointers to fix this issue?

I'm a newbie here and every time I post something, a_ Random Question_ appears above the editor. Is it absolutely necessary to answer it every time?


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 2, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Bought O1 yay! Thanks alot guys.
> 
> How do you guys install app on your phone? Is is possible to download the .apk file from the android market to PC and then transfer the .apk file to SD card and then install it from there?



No, I believe we have to download apps from the phone itself. But you can transfer apk files and install them from third party sources. But not from the Android market...


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> No, I believe we have to download apps from the phone itself. But you can transfer apk files and install them from third party sources. But not from the Android market...


Aww, that's a drawback.  Any recommendation for website from where I can download .apk file safely?

Also guys, I've read a little about rooting Optimus One. Many say that rooting this phone is like a walk in the park. Can anyone post a step my step instruction to root Optimus One.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

Klub Class said:


> I'm a newbie here and every time I post something, a_ Random Question_ appears above the editor. Is it absolutely necessary to answer it every time?



after you cross 15 post you'll no longer be provided with those questions. spam check.



TechnoFan said:


> Also guys, I've read a little about rooting Optimus One. Many say that rooting this phone is like a walk in the park. Can anyone post a step my step instruction to root Optimus One.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1. download gingerbread app from XDA.
2. mount your mobile as mass storage in PC (just connect cable & you are on).
3. transfer app to memory card.
4. install app.
5. phone should restart & your mobile is rooted.

step by step (copied from androidfan's OTA  )


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> after you cross 15 post you'll no longer be provided with those questions. spam check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice info, sam.

Is unrooting also like this only??


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 2, 2011)

> How do you guys install app on your phone? Is is possible to download the .apk file from the android market to PC and then transfer the .apk file to SD card and then install it from there?



Always install from the market. Most of ur needs are satisfied with free apps. So u don't have to go for the paid one unless until needed. For a normal user, free apps are more than enough. Just get a unlimited data plan for a day or two ( Check with ur mobile service provider ) or go to wifi zone and browse the market and download apps of ur interest.



> I've read a little about rooting Optimus One. Many say that rooting this phone is like a walk in the park. Can anyone post a step my step instruction to root Optimus One.



As u bought the phone just now, don't try to root immediately. Try to get comfortable with the phone and apps for a week or so and then proceed to root . Also take a backup before trying to install custom rom 




> Is unrooting also like this only?



More or less the same. 

I have a doubt with regard to Factory Data Reset. If a phone is rooted and a factory data reset is clicked, will it get back to Stock Rom default settings or Custom Rom default settings ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Is unrooting also like this only??



i think you'll have to use z4root as gingerbreak is only used to root. it can't undo.



tmanikandan said:


> I have a doubt with regard to Factory Data Reset. If a phone is rooted and a factory data reset is clicked, will it get back to Stock Rom default settings or Custom Rom default settings ?



how can it get back to custom rom? just to the default setting as you installed it. if it was a rooted ROM, it'll stay rooted. if it was not rooted before, and you rooted it using some app, you'll loose the root access.


----------



## Neo (Sep 2, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Aww, that's a drawback.  Any recommendation for website from where I can download .apk file safely?


here's a quick list:
Getjar,KUQU,AndroidGear,NetDragon,Handang,SlideMe,AndAppStore,Phoload,Mobihand,AppsLib,Insyde Market.
.
and some apps are unique to these particular markets.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 2, 2011)

> how can it get back to custom rom? just to the default setting as you installed it. if it was a rooted ROM, it'll stay rooted. if it was not rooted before, and you rooted it using some app, you'll loose the root access.



Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Neo (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> i think you'll have to use z4root as gingerbreak is only used to root. it can't undo.



latest version of Gingerbreak has unroot option.

and this is a really good app.
Checkout Mufin Player 2 here.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks for clarification.



welcome buddy.



royal.tarun said:


> latest version of Gingerbreak has unroot option.



thanks for the info


----------



## Klub Class (Sep 2, 2011)

I successfully flashed VOID ROM on to my phone. Though I did take a backup of the previous ROM, I forgot to copy it on to my PC. Under the assumption that I copied the back up file to PC, I deleted the back up file from the SD Card too! 

What if I want to go back to the stock ROM, in the future? Anyone? 



Sam said:


> after you cross 15 post you'll no longer be provided with those questions. spam check.



I ain't here to spam the forum. So, I'll religiously answer the question 15 times!


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> 1. download gingerbread app from XDA.
> 2. mount your mobile as mass storage in PC (just connect cable & you are on).
> 3. transfer app to memory card.
> 4. install app.
> ...


Thanks bro.. Much appreciated..



tmanikandan said:


> Always install from the market. Most of ur needs are satisfied with free apps. So u don't have to go for the paid one unless until needed. For a normal user, free apps are more than enough. Just get a unlimited data plan for a day or two ( Check with ur mobile service provider ) or go to wifi zone and browse the market and download apps of ur interest.


Yup. Sounds plausible.



tmanikandan said:


> As u bought the phone just now, don't try to root immediately. Try to get comfortable with the phone and apps for a week or so and then proceed to root . Also take a backup before trying to install custom rom


Yea..even I'm thinking the same. Will root after a week.

Another query guys: I get many private/confidential messages and I want to hide those sms from prying eyes. All SMS including sent, received and draft messages should get hide automatically.
Well, I want something like this for the android platform: MumSMS – Application to Hide SMS 
MUMSMS - mobile9

Please suggest me app for the same. TIA.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 2, 2011)

> get many private/confidential messages and I want to hide those sms from prying eyes. All SMS including sent, received and draft messages should get hide automatically.



Stock messaging app don't offer much options. Use Handcent Sms or Go Sms Pro. Both are free, good and has plenty of options. U can also have a look at Chomp Sms


----------



## Neo (Sep 3, 2011)

Klub Class said:


> What if I want to go back to the stock ROM, in the future? Anyone?
> :



download your phone's stock ROM .kdz file and flash it using Kdz updater.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 3, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Stock messaging app don't offer much options. Use Handcent Sms or Go Sms Pro. Both are free, good and has plenty of options. U can also have a look at Chomp Sms


Go Sms Pro to the rescue. Exactly what I needed. Thanks..!

Also guys, any tips to improve battery life on Lg Optimus One? I think the phone has short battery life. Any suggestion for apps/games? Typing on swype feels awesome!!


----------



## Nipun (Sep 3, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Go Sms Pro to the rescue. Exactly what I needed. Thanks..!
> 
> Also guys, any tips to improve battery life on Lg Optimus One? I think the phone has short battery life. Any suggestion for apps/games? Typing on swype feels awesome!!


Low the brightness, turn off any running apps and turn off WiFi if you are not using it. 

And for games, try Speedx 3D Free and Raging thunder 2.. Great games!


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 3, 2011)

Use juice defender


----------



## funzuloo (Sep 3, 2011)

Are the any IEM's available with mic and control buttons which works with Optimus One. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys.. Giving juice defender a shot. Lets see how it fairs.

Also guys, I live in Kolkata. Want a GPS app that I can use even if I don't have a data connection..that is it to say, I want an accurate offline map of Kolkata on my O1. Any recommendation?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Also guys, any tips to improve battery life on Lg Optimus One? I think the phone has short battery life. Any suggestion for apps/games? Typing on swype feels awesome!!



lasts 2 days under normal use. turn WiFi on & it won't last 12hrs also.

cause gaming won't be fun on a touchscreen without any control, try these:
Apparatus ---> try the slim version first. must play.
cut the rope 
Toki Tori



Nipun said:


> Low the brightness, turn off any running apps and turn off WiFi if you are not using it.



35-40% brightness works best.



Nipun said:


> And for games, try Speedx 3D Free and Raging thunder 2.. Great games!



raging thunder 2 is really really hard.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 3, 2011)

> raging thunder 2 is really really hard.



Agreed, but still I like to play it....


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2011)

Sam said:


> lasts 2 days under normal use. turn WiFi on & it won't last 12hrs also.
> 
> cause gaming won't be fun on a touchscreen without any control, try these:
> Apparatus ---> try the slim version first. must play.
> ...



i keep the phone brightness to 7% with the help of elixr. by default the official firmware goes only till 12% minimum brightness.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ so low  ? i used to do the same but android system takes away most of the power, not display. keep it at around 20% or more. but i don't know if it is related to kernel in any way.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 4, 2011)

even if u keep it at 30% .. almost same batt. will be eaten by display.. mine is @ 25%...


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 4, 2011)

I set to 0 to 30 % in display but nothing much. 

Android System Consumes a lot of battery. The process related to Gallery ( cooliris) consumes a lot of battery


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, this is not actually concerned with O1, but I don't see any Enter key  Can anyone put any light in this regard??

I'm on Mik's 6.5.7


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 5, 2011)

Loving cut the rope.. Thanks Sam.

Just now heard that one of my friend lost his wave 2 phone. Now, losing phone would freak anyone out. So I want to know that, is there any app for android which helps to retrieve lost phone?


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

> So I want to know that, is there any app for android which helps to retrieve lost phone?



As the phone is lost, I am not sure nething can be done in terms of apps. As of now, register the complaint with the police and call the customer care of service provider to report the lost phone and also u can ask ur friend to get a new SIM of the same number. 

I haven't tried these apps. But heard about these apps which u can try to secure ur phone in future.... 

Seek Droid
Theft Aware
Phone Locator


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hi, this is not actually concerned with O1, but I don't see any Enter key  Can anyone put any light in this regard??
> 
> I'm on Mik's 6.5.7



no enter key?  can you post a screenshot of your keyboard? i use only LG keyboard so no worry for me.


----------



## Klub Class (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm currently running VOID ROM on my phone! Since past few hours, the phone reboots on it's own, the phone get freezed(stuck) etc. Now, I want to either flash CM7 on to my phone or go back to the stock ROM.

But then, I've a few queries which needs to be answered :

1) While flashing VOID ROM on to my phone, I had created an ext partition of 512MB on my SD Card. Now if I choose to flash CM7 on to my phone, I would need to create an ext partition once again(?). 

So, if I create a ext partition of 512 MB while flashing CM7, will one more 512MB FAT32 partition be converted into ext partition? _If yes, will I be loosing the 512MB partition which I created while flashing VOID ROM? or will be having 1GB ext partition in total? _*Anyone? *

PS: I use a 8GB card.

2) If my understanding is right, I've to download the CM7 zip file, enter into recovery mode and install the zip file from SD Card, to flash the CM7 on to my phone.

Did I get it right? If not, please explain me briefly on how to flash CM7 on to my phone?

3) I used to have the Weather Widget on my homescreen. But after flashing VOID ROM, I don't see the Weather Widget in the list. Is there any way around to get that widget back?

4) As stated earlier, I've lost the backup of the previous stock LG ROM. So, if I want to go back to stock ROM, how do I convert that 512MB ext partition into FAT32 partition?



royal.tarun said:


> download your phone's stock ROM .kdz file and flash it using Kdz updater.



Thanks man!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> no enter key?  can you post a screenshot of your keyboard? i use only LG keyboard so no worry for me.



*i.imgur.com/GDXRR.png

*i.imgur.com/XXBQh.png

*i.imgur.com/FtmpU.png


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

If u are using any app for SMS and also u are using QWERTY Keyboard and In Action type u clicked SMILEY for ENTER>..So thereby..Ur Enter Key is now Smiley. This will not get reflected if u use LG keyboard ( Both in abc and Qwerty) . Any keyboard app modifying Android Keyboard or u using default Android Keyboard, Smile will be displayed instead of Enter.

IF u use LG Keyboard ---

For example..In Handcent SMS>..

Handcent SMS -- > Settings --- > Action key Type--- > 2 Options will be there --- > Enter and Smile -- > If u click Enter , enter key will be displayed. If u click Smile, then Smile will be displayed and does the function of Enter Key

In Go SmS, I think this will be in 

GO SMS -- Settings -- Send Settings -- Action Key Type


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I will try those apps. I'm using default Android Keyboard and Default Messaging App.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

I think there is no enter key in Android Keyboard.. If u reach the corner of the editor box and press L , I think it will move to the next line and it is the enter for Android Keyboard. If u don't press L, it will move on sideways...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

no enter key in my mobile too but as i never used Android/Gingerbread keyboard, didn't noticed till date. but it was there when i was on Android 2.2/Void.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

LG Keyboard does have enter key. 

U can try Handcent Sms / Go Sms with LG Keyboard as there are lot of options and also, the app is free. U can also download apk file of Go SMS from their website in case if u don't have a Internet in mobile


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

How you guys are getting LG Keyboard on Mik's CM7?? :O


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> How you guys are getting LG Keyboard on Mik's CM7?? :O



The problem is with default Messaging app. Shift to *Go SMS Pro* and you will have Enter key on any keyboard you use...

Just use Swype... Super Efficient typing...

Then there is also Smart Keyboard Pro... I use HTC-style keys on it with increased size. It reduces miss-types a lot...


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

> The problem is with default Messaging app. Shift to Go SMS Pro and you will have Enter key on any keyboard you use...



I think irrespective of any sms app is used, default Android Keyboard doesn't have enter key. The sms app should be used with LG Keyboard or any other keyboard app to have a enter key


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

@krishnandu, here the LG keyboard: LG keyboard

but as i am using some ancient GB rom by Andy (CM7 modded). so have LG keyboard by default.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I was also looking for the same link to post from XDA


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam 

As shifting from stock SMS App wont help much, as Enter key is missing in browser too


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 5, 2011)

Use SMS App + LG Keyboard / Keyboard App


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks Sam. I was also looking for the same link to post from XDA





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> As shifting from stock SMS App wont help much, as Enter key is missing in browser too



Mik's FAQ have the link to the keyboard. better than stock keyboard (for me) 

maybe some kids stole the enter key


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info...!! I didn't noticed. 

Flashed v19.4 

As usual, another awesome Kernel by franco


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome krishna  

btw, anyone tried fserve's kernel. battery drain is really high & CPU setting is disabled in the CM setting. whereas it was suppose to be lower.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 6, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> I think irrespective of any sms app is used, default Android Keyboard doesn't have enter key. The sms app should be used with LG Keyboard or any other keyboard app to have a enter key





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> As shifting from stock SMS App wont help much, as Enter key is missing in browser too



When I open the default messaging client, even I cannot see the Enter key... Instead there is a smiley button on all the keyboards...

But on Go SMS Pro, I see Enter key in all three keyboards...


----------



## dreatica (Sep 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> When I open the default messaging client, even I cannot see the Enter key... Instead there is a smiley button on all the keyboards...
> 
> But on Go SMS Pro, I see Enter key in all three keyboards...



have you guys tried this keyboard? 

*market.android.com/details?id=com.moo.android.inputmethod.latin.free&hl=en


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok. I got this phone.  Now tell me all I need to know about customization. This is my first Android.

Tell me a good launcher, a task manager like thing, and also how to see which apps are currently running right in the notification bar.

Thanks you


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

Go Launcher. Fast Reboot (instead of task manager/killer). but i'll suggest to just use the mobile for a week to get used how things work in the Android environment instead of going straight for customization.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 6, 2011)

Go Launcher Ex
Handcent SMS / GO Sms Pro
Fast Reboot
Go Contacts Ex
History Eraser ( If u surf a lot )
Any battery Indicator App to display in Notification Bar 

If u wish 

Lock App
Any application Protector app


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> ...but i'll suggest to just use the mobile for a week to get used how things work in the Android environment instead of going straight for customization.



That's what I'm planing to do.

Right now I'm trying to get the hang of the mobile. There are some things that are bothering me. Please pardon if these are stupid questions:

1. Apps don't have exit/close button. When I press the back button to "exit" an app or press the Home key, the app is still running in the background. Then I have to use the task killer to kill the app. This happens even when choosing keyboard layout - like I change the keyboard from LG to Android, and I find LG keyboard is still running. Any solution for this?

2. Why doesn't the notification bar show running apps, like the Windows taskbar? As I said, these background apps remain completely invisible until I open the task killer.

3. Couldn't get a GPS lock-in, even through the sky is pretty open in my area.

4. I think it's a stupid design to have a dedicated physical button for search. Is there any app that reconfigures the button to something useful?

More questions to come later 

@tmanikandan: I will look at those. Thanks for your help


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 6, 2011)

android kb has enter key...


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 6, 2011)

can anyone post the lg official gingerbread gps.conf file..


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 6, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> That's what I'm planing to do.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to get the hang of the mobile. There are some things that are bothering me. Please pardon if these are stupid questions:
> 
> 1. *Apps don't have exit/close button.* When I press the back button to "exit" an app or press the Home key, the app is still running in the background. Then I have to use the task killer to kill the app. This happens even when choosing keyboard layout - like I change the keyboard from LG to Android, and I find LG keyboard is still running. Any solution for this?



Pressing the back button generally exits the apps. Or atleast completely stops them in such a way that they no longer use up battery or CPU resources. 

Don't use a task killer. It is not necessary and does more harm than good.



blackpearl said:


> 2. Why doesn't the notification bar show running apps, like the Windows taskbar? As I said, these background apps remain completely invisible until I open the task killer.



To see the last six apps that you used, long press the Home button. From there, you will be able to jump to any of your apps.



blackpearl said:


> .3. Couldn't get a GPS lock-in, even through the sky is pretty open in my area.



It is supposed to work... No idea why it doesn't. Download GPS Test from the market and see how many Satellites you get...



blackpearl said:


> 4. I think it's a stupid design to have a dedicated physical button for search. Is there any app that reconfigures the button to something useful?
> 
> More questions to come later



Search button is very helpful in a lot of apps. It is not a requirement, and a lot of Samsung phones have only three buttons. But that button serves an important purpose. I like it...


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 6, 2011)

I just read in the other thread that LG Optimus One got Gingerbread update. BTW, I'm loving the android world. Now guys, I have some few queries:-

1. I want to upgrade from the 2GB memory card that I got with the phone to a 8 GB microSD card. Now, what is the best 8GB card out there? I mean of which company? Sandisk? I want the one with good speed and reliability.

Also, I have all my data(videos, music, pictures etc) backup on my hard disk.. But I see lots of unknown file in my current memory card. I guess those are system files(?). So, what I've to do to get those file on my new memory card? Or is it just plug in the new memory card and all those system files will be automatically generated in my new memory card?

2. Anybody here who tried updating their O1 to Gingerbread? Please post your experience. Also, since I'm new to this android world, I don't know a jack about it..how you guys update your phone, and is it safe to update manually?

3. Now I want to root my phone to remove all those bloatware and experience the full potential of android. But I'm thinking of first updating my phone to Gingerbread and then rooting my phone with gingerbreak. Any confirmation if I would be able to root it after updating?

Thanks a lot for the help guys so far. Much appreciated.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

1. just check that its Class is 4 or higher.
all system files are in mobile. some additional files (created by apps) are stored in memory card. so at best, installed apps may loose the saved data. nothing else should happen.

2. i use KDZ updater to update/downgrade between various Froyo versions but not yet tried gingerbread. who cares about official gingerbread when custom ROM like CM7 are way better & with no crapwares.

3. why you want to update to gingerbread? best is to install custom recovery & try one of the custom roms. i am sure you'll never touch stock rom again.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 6, 2011)

> Also, I have all my data(videos, music, pictures etc) backup on my hard disk.. But I see lots of unknown file in my current memory card. I guess those are system files(?). So, what I've to do to get those file on my new memory card? Or is it just plug in the new memory card and all those system files will be automatically generated in my new memory card?



Connect phone and computer, copy ALL files and save to hard disk. Replace memory card and move files again. This is what I did.... This way it will transfer any application data too/


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> 1. just check that its Class is 4 or higher.
> all system files are in mobile. some additional files (created by apps) are stored in memory card. so at best, installed apps may loose the saved data. nothing else should happen.


Thanks..!



Sam said:


> 2. i use KDZ updater to update/downgrade between various Froyo versions but not yet tried gingerbread. who cares about official gingerbread when custom ROM like CM7 are way better & with no crapwares.
> 
> 3. why you want to update to gingerbread? best is to install custom recovery & try one of the custom roms. i am sure you'll never touch stock rom again.


So according to you, I should not upgrade my phone stock Froyo ROM to Gingerbread but instead should root my phone and install custom ROM like CM7?

Custom recovery? Can you throw some light here?
Sam, I'm sick of all the crapwares.. Want to remove them.. Now what should I do next? First root my phone "with gingerbreak" and then install custom ROM like CM7? BTW, rooting deletes all the existing data on memory card? Does it delete contacts stored in SIM card too? I guess not.



Nipun said:


> Connect phone and computer, copy ALL files and save to hard disk. Replace memory card and move files again. This is what I did.... This way it will transfer any application data too/


Ah, great! Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> So according to you, I should not upgrade my phone stock Froyo ROM to Gingerbread but instead should root my phone and install custom ROM like CM7?
> 
> Custom recovery? Can you throw some light here?



yes but CyanogenMod7 is not a custom recovery. its a custom ROM. to install custom rom you'll need custom recovery like: Amonra's thunderg recovery, ClockworkMod, TWRP's thunderg recovery. take it as Bios for PC. with custom recovery you can also wipe your memory card, do a factory reset, etc.



TechnoFan said:


> Sam, I'm sick of all the crapwares.. Want to remove them.. Now what should I do next? First root my phone and then install custom ROM like CM7? BTW, rooting deletes all the existing data on memory card? Does it delete contacts stored in SIM card too? I guess not.



do these:
1. get gingerbreak & install. rooting done.
2. install rom manager from market & use it to install Clockwork manager (app have everything built in, you just need to select mobile). but remember at times it can cause problem like mobile getting stuck at boot. instead use amonra's recovery or TWRP (based on amonra's recovery).
3. download whatever rom you like. but my suggestion is this: CyanogenMod 7.1. get the stable version. & install it. do a wipe of cache, dalvik cache  , battery stats before installing.

no. root doesn't delete anything. also if you sync with google servers, no need to worry about contacts getting deleted?


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Sam. Just rooted my phone successfully using Gingerbreak.
Will be switching to 8GB memory card tomorrow and then try CM7 ROM. But before giving CM7 a shot, I guess, I should do some homework on/read about CM7 ROM in details.

Thanks.


----------



## Neo (Sep 6, 2011)

how do people overclock their O1s to 806Mhz ? i cannot do it at 768 mhz.it gets unstable at 768.help me at it...
also tell me agood phone under 8k.(not necessarily Android)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ varies from mobile to mobile. some of the processor used can be overclocked more. mine too can't get past 768Mhz. any higher & i get kernel panic.



TechnoFan said:


> Thanks for the reply Sam. Just rooted my phone successfully using Gingerbreak.
> Will be switching to 8GB memory card tomorrow and then try CM7 ROM. But before giving CM7 a shot, I guess, I should do some homework on/read about CM7 ROM in details.
> 
> Thanks.



welcome buddy 

yup. first get the memory card & then go for custom rom.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> do these:
> 1. get gingerbreak & install. rooting done.
> 2. install rom manager from market & use it to install Clockwork manager (app have everything built in, you just need to select mobile). but remember at times it can cause problem like mobile getting stuck at boot. instead use amonra's recovery or TWRP (based on amonra's recovery).
> 3. download whatever rom you like. but my suggestion is this: CyanogenMod 7.1. get the stable version. & install it. do a wipe of cache, *dalvik cache , battery stats before installing*.


I did research around a bit and I'm writing down the steps here in nutshell:
1. Root your phone.
2. Go to the Android Market and install ROM Manager.
3. Open ROM Manager and click on Flash ClockworkMod Recovery.
4. LG Optimus One will be displayed. Then allow the Superuser access.
5. ClockworkMod Recovery will be installed. Select Reboot into Recovery. Press the menu key to Reboot your phone. Custom recovery is installed successfully on your phone now.
6. Download the ROM and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file). Latest stable release of CM7 at the time of writing this post: beta6.5.7
7. Power off your phone now and boot into recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys.
8. Now select Backup/Restore and then Nandbackup to backup your current ROM to your SD card.
9. Select Wipe Date/Factory Reset and then Wipe cache partition.
10. Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of ROM.
11. Aftrer finishing..Go to advanced and choose ‘Wipe Dalvik Cache’.
12. Reboot and wait for good 15 mins to start off your phone. Finished. 


Now some queries:
a) Are my steps correct? I don't want to turn my phone to brick. So just taking extra care.
b) Check the 10th and 11th step. Here first I installed the ROM from the SD card and then Wiped Dalvik cache.. Do I need to wipe the Dalvik cache before installing the ROM or after installing the ROM?
c) How to wipe the battery stats.?
d) Anything else I missed out/you want to say?


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^ Don't reboot into recovery straight away after flashing ClockworkMod from ROM Manager... Just do a normal reboot... The second time, you can boot into recovery...

All other steps seem correct to me...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> b) Check the 10th and 11th step. Here first I installed the ROM from the SD card and then Wiped Dalvik cache.. Do I need to wipe the Dalvik cache before installing the ROM or after installing the ROM?



wipe before installing. 



TechnoFan said:


> c) How to wipe the battery stats.?



there is an option in custom recovery. just after the option for cache/dalvik cache.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^^ Don't reboot into recovery straight away after flashing ClockworkMod from ROM Manager... Just do a normal reboot... The second time, you can boot into recovery...
> 
> All other steps seem correct to me...





Sam said:


> wipe before installing.
> 
> there is an option in custom recovery. just after the option for cache/dalvik cache.


All point noted down. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Neo (Sep 7, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> I did research around a bit and I'm writing down the steps here in nutshell:
> 1. Root your phone.
> 2. Go to the Android Market and install ROM Manager.
> 3. Open ROM Manager and click on Flash ClockworkMod Recovery.
> ...



if you take my advice  then don't use Rom Manager for installing custom recovery.
i tried doing this with Rom Manager and got astuck at Fastboot.
Rom Manger is Hell.

do it using adb.


 and what are other good ROMS other than cm7?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2011)

almost all the other "good" ROMs are CM7 derived. maybe except a few. i find CM7 the best. flash it & then tweak it as you like.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 8, 2011)

> Power off your phone now and boot into recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys.



Boot into Normal mode and then reboot into Recovery mode. Also don't go for official update of Gingerbread as of now as definitely it might have lot of bugs . Better root and go for CM7.  LG might release stable version of gingerbread of O1 after few releases. U can try that after some time if u wish. 

U can try MIUI, Void forever , Fusion Rom and also XDA may also have few more ROMS. But CM7 is the best.


----------



## sganesh (Sep 8, 2011)

Does official android 2.3 update released from LG?.Today i tried updating through LG pc suite.But no use.still it has latest as 2.2.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 8, 2011)

sganesh said:


> Does official android 2.3 update released from LG?.Today i tried updating through LG pc suite.But no use.still it has latest as 2.2.



Gingerbread is still not released for India. Its the same phone, I don't know why they won't release it for all the phones at the same time. Right now, you can get the official Romanian version on XDA.

But it is useless. Still buggy. CM7 has fewer bugs than that...


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 8, 2011)

If u want to Keep Stock Rom - Froyo 2.2.2 with V10e
If u root - CM7


----------



## Nipun (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally rooted my phone using GingerBreak.... It was much easier than I thought...  

Will try to change boot screen now... 

Well, I tried to change it, but it doesn't work. This is what I did:

Created images and saved them frame-by-frame. Named them as "00000", "00001", "00002", "00003",....
Saved them in folder named "part0".
Made a text file called desc and wrote this in it:

```
320 480 3
p 0 2 part0
```
Zipped the folder and text file with name "bootanimation.zip" & compression mode as "Store".
Transfered the file to SD Card.
Downloaded File Expert and installed it on device.
Copied the zip file and was about to paste it in "data\local", but there was no local folder!
Finally pasted in "System\Media". The pasting process was shown but no file is shown in the media folder!

Tried to reboot but boot animation is not shown. What am I doing wrong? 

-------

Also, I transfered a video to my phone but it says that resolution is not supported. Now I found that resolution is 696 x 368 and phone supports 320x480...  So how can I reduce the resolution?


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish dis ph. could support play higher resolution vids. is nt it possible by any hack...


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Finally rooted my phone using GingerBreak.... It was much easier than I thought...
> 
> Will try to change boot screen now...
> 
> ...



To reduce video resolution, you might want to try LG's PC suite. I haven't tested it as of yet. I generally download videos from Youtube in 480p mp4 format.

You might want to try Allok Video converter...

For custom boot screens, you have to copy the file to file to /data/local/ of the phone memory, not SD Card... I use Root Explorer for that...

Cheers!


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Also, I transfered a video to my phone but it says that resolution is not supported. Now I found that resolution is 696 x 368 and phone supports 320x480...  So how can I reduce the resolution?


Crystal clear quality for me: How to convert videos and transfer them to the LG Optimus One - Know Your Cell


----------



## Nipun (Sep 9, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> To reduce video resolution, you might want to try LG's PC suite. I haven't tested it as of yet. I generally download videos from Youtube in 480p mp4 format.
> 
> You might want to try Allok Video converter...
> 
> ...


I can't get you.  I did the same, I guess....

:/ 



TechnoFan said:


> Crystal clear quality for me: How to convert videos and transfer them to the LG Optimus One - Know Your Cell


ok thanks.. Will try it


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply and help guys.. Successfully flashed my phone with CM7. Yay! 

Now I noticed that Android market is missing from my app drawer. Googled around a bit and found that I've to flash again with GAPPS. Have one query as usual..  : This time I've to just download the GAPPS and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file) > Power off the phone and boot into recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys > Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of ROM.

This time I don't have to Wipe Date/Factory Reset, Wipe cache partition, Wipe Dalvik Cache, etc..right? ONLY the simple install zip from SD..right?

-------

Also guys where is the option to enable USB Mass Storage mode in CM7?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 9, 2011)

Installed NoFrills, using SmartassV2 729/480, getting 1294 in Quadrant with Mik's 6.5.7 + Franco's V19.4 

Any better suggestions, I guess Quadrant scores are low as vsync has been enabled.

One more thing, I replaced ADW with Launcher Pro Plus, now accelerometer hangs sometime. I mean when I turn the screen, the gadgets takes sometime to re-draw.

So I OC'd. Now lets see if it helps or not.

BTW anything else I need to keep in mind while OC'ing my phone??

I know the basic rule, take 1 step, test, take another 

Anything else??

One more thing, I guess as like PC's OC'ing also decreases Mobile Proccy's Lifetime. Am I right??


----------



## Neo (Sep 9, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Thanks for all the reply and help guys.. Successfully flashed my phone with CM7. Yay!
> 
> Now I noticed that Android market is missing from my app drawer. Googled around a bit and found that I've to flash again with GAPPS. Have one query as usual..  : This time I've to just download the GAPPS and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file) > Power off the phone and boot into recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys > Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of ROM.
> 
> ...



no .you don't need to wipe anything.

when you connect your phone to pc , an icon comes in the notification bar to configure USB mass storage.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 9, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Thanks for all the reply and help guys.. Successfully flashed my phone with CM7. Yay!
> 
> Now I noticed that Android market is missing from my app drawer. Googled around a bit and found that I've to flash again with GAPPS. Have one query as usual..  : This time I've to just download the GAPPS and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file) > Power off the phone and boot into recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys > Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of ROM.
> 
> This time I don't have to Wipe Date/Factory Reset, Wipe cache partition, Wipe Dalvik Cache, etc..right? ONLY the simple install zip from SD..right?


Okay guys, just installed the zip..no wiping. Got android market in my app drawer. Win. 



TechnoFan said:


> Also guys where is the option to enable USB Mass Storage mode in CM7?


Gets an option to enable it automatically whenever I connect my phone to laptop via USB. 

Lets explore!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Also guys where is the option to enable USB Mass Storage mode in CM7?



go to application setting & turn on "Unknown Sources" & from Development turn off USB Debugging. problem should be fixed.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys, in CM7, by default, apps will install to whatever location the developer intends, or they get automatically installed to SD card?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 9, 2011)

You can set it under Settings > Cyanogen Mod Settings > Application > Install Location.

Otherwise let it be as it is, and move applications to SD Card manually.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 9, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can set it under Settings > Cyanogen Mod Settings > Application > Install Location.
> 
> Otherwise let it be as it is, and move applications to SD Card manually.



Works. Thanks.


----------



## Neo (Sep 10, 2011)

how to use apps2sd?
I created an ext partition,what to do next?


----------



## solanky (Sep 10, 2011)

Today I have updated my Optimus One to Gingerbread using LG Software Update tool. Biggest update for me is that Hindi font is working perfectly now. Now I can see all Hindi posts by friends on facebook and can read Hindi newspapers/blogs. I have not tested but I think Hindi SMS should also be visible now.


----------



## Neo (Sep 11, 2011)

who uses hindi ?

where are all ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it possible to set a unique wallpaper to each home screen ?


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Is it possible to set a unique wallpaper to each home screen ?



i don't think so.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2011)

when i used MIUI, i was able to change. so maybe some MIUI live wallpaper or wallpaper app from MIUI.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 12, 2011)

So guys should i go for this fone or wait for LG Univa
LG Optimus net
Samsung Xcover
Moto fore XT ?????  I want a lot lot lot of customization & XDA support !


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 12, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> So guys should i go for this fone or wait for LG Univa
> LG Optimus net
> Samsung Xcover
> Moto fore XT ?????  I want a lot lot lot of customization & XDA support !



Optimus One is old and people are losing interest in it as better phones are coming into the market. Optimus One should decrease its price. I had bought it for 10k way back in March. And its been 6 months, and no price drop whatsoever!

To remain VFM, Optimus One has to drop its price...

You should wait for a little while. Better phones are coming.

If you cannot wait, please stretch your budget for Motorola Defy. Better screen resolution, better processor and bigger screen are worth the extra 3k. And it has tremendous community support as well...

I like my Optimus One. It has become superfast after flashing CM7+Franco kernel... Totally awesome... Zero lag while playing games. Browsing is smooth... battery is excellent...

But the camera is very bad, built quality is average, screen response is not upto the mark... Even a Nokia 2MP camera is a lot better than my 3MP camera...

So, if you can increase your budget, it would be good. If you cannot, then buy this phone. You might like it...

You decide...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2011)

Just heard about this New LG Optimus phone, the Optimus with QWERTY, to be launched in 3rd week of September.
So what's your verdict guys?

*img.fkcdn.com//image/mobile/p/5/n/lg-optimus-pro-c660-275x275-imadfw78muesnywz.jpeg

Source: *www.flipkart.com/mobiles/lg/itmdfw5jkemsfbwh?pid=mobdfw5ahqknfp5n


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 12, 2011)

hi anyone tried this new ROM? 
█[ROM][12 AUG]openOptimus build 2.202.1★openScript 1.0.4★CRT★DSPManager★FlashPlayer█ - xda-developers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Just heard about this New LG Optimus phone, the Optimus with QWERTY, to be launched in 3rd week of September.
> So what's your verdict guys?
> 
> *img.fkcdn.com//image/mobile/p/5/n/lg-optimus-pro-c660-275x275-imadfw78muesnywz.jpeg
> ...



O1 is much better in terms of specs. Why would one want to shift to a phone with lower screen size, lower memory and all??


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 13, 2011)

solanky said:


> Today I have updated my Optimus One to Gingerbread using LG Software Update tool. Biggest update for me is that Hindi font is working perfectly now. Now I can see all Hindi posts by friends on facebook and can read Hindi newspapers/blogs. I have not tested but I think Hindi SMS should also be visible now.



so hw is da battery life.. ?? can u plz chk ur gps and post the /system/etc/gps.conf file ..

also chk.. fm and camera.. if u can post the .apk files using titanium backup.. thx..


----------



## Nipun (Sep 13, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Just heard about this New LG Optimus phone, the Optimus with QWERTY, to be launched in 3rd week of September.
> So what's your verdict guys?
> 
> *img.fkcdn.com//image/mobile/p/5/n/lg-optimus-pro-c660-275x275-imadfw78muesnywz.jpeg
> ...


Lower resolution, less memory, small screen and looks ugly too. IMO, Optimus One is cheaper and better!


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 13, 2011)

Loving the Android world! My only concern is the battery life. Its nearly pathetic. Have to charge it ones or twice a day.  Any tips?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Optimus One is old and people are losing interest in it as better phones are coming into the market. Optimus One should decrease its price. I had bought it for 10k way back in March. And its been 6 months, and no price drop whatsoever!
> 
> To remain VFM, Optimus One has to drop its price...
> 
> ...



I think same mate ! Considering Defy! 
Doubts:
Defy supports Live Wallpapers !?
Defy earpiece Problem?
Is is too big ? Is it pockitable? Size dimentions VS nokia N8?
When Defy+ arrives any price drop in Defy ?


----------



## Neo (Sep 13, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Loving the Android world! My only concern is the battery life. Its nearly pathetic. Have to charge it ones or twice a day.  Any tips?



keep the screen brightness low.Root and install custom roms.


----------



## NainO (Sep 13, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> I think same mate ! Considering Defy!
> Doubts:
> Defy supports Live Wallpapers !?



As it's on Android 2.1, NO.
Only android 2.2 and above support live wallpapers. 



			
				a2mn2002 said:
			
		

> Defy earpiece Problem?



Never heard of it.



			
				a2mn2002 said:
			
		

> Is is too big ? Is it pockitable? Size dimentions VS nokia N8?



*Dimension :* 107 x 59 x 13.4 mm (Defy) && 113.5 x 59.1 x 12.9 mm (N8)
*Weight :* 118 g && 135 g



			
				a2mn2002 said:
			
		

> When Defy+ arrives any price drop in Defy ?



Most likely not only the price but the handset itself will be dropped.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm planning to flash mik CM7.1. How to get the currently installed apps in the new ROM?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2011)

^^You can backup your current apps using Titanium Backup.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 14, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Loving the Android world! My only concern is the battery life. Its nearly pathetic. Have to charge it ones or twice a day.  Any tips?



keep an extra battery in your wallet. [OFFTOPIC: I carry an extra BL-5C battery for my Nokia 5130, as i'm a heavy texter and hooked on to internet 20x7  the batteries drains out in approximately 9hrs ]


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 14, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> keep an extra battery in your wallet. [OFFTOPIC: I carry an extra BL-5C battery for my Nokia 5130, as i'm a heavy texter and hooked on to internet 20x7  the batteries drains out in approximately 9hrs ]


Well of course that's a solution but anything apart from this? Does moving to a better optimized kernel boosts battery life and performance? Sam?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2011)

theres nothing much that can be done. even fserve kernel will add an hour of extra battery life i guess.i tried fserve kernel but instead of good backup, backup reduced. i get 24hrs+ battery life most of the time, unless i am online the whole time.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 14, 2011)

If u are not an avid gamer, try uninstalling gaming apps from ur mobile as it improves lot of battery life.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 14, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> If u are not an avid gamer, try uninstalling gaming apps from ur mobile as it improves lot of battery life.



How does it matter? As long as you don't play games, battery won't drain. I have 50+ apps and games in my phone and still get 20+ hours (I am a very heavy user of games, apps and music).

The biggest known culprit of battery drain is Google Maps. I stay away from it...


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 14, 2011)

> How does it matter? As long as you don't play games, battery won't drain. I have 50+ apps and games in my phone and still get 20+ hours (I am a very heavy user of games, apps and music).
> 
> The biggest known culprit of battery drain is Google Maps. I stay away from it...




There are games which requires Android Process to run even when u are not playing. This drains a good amount of battery. Though I too like playing games in O1, but I recently observed this. When I uninstall all the games, it improved a good amount of battery life. Also if u are using custom rom, battery life is comparatively good compared to stock rom. Apps doesn't drain battery that much. If u use stock Rom, LG's apps like Gmaps, Bollywoodji and all those craps run in background in regular intervals and consumes battery a lot ( Even fast reboot temporarily releases the memory ). This can be avoided when u go to Custom Rom but still games run in Android process in background making to drain battery less than a day. Also if u use Wifi continuously, battery drains very quickly irrespective of stock / custom rom


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2011)

default music app needs a lot of battery life. will try winamp tomorrow mng. & i have uninstalled maps. starts by itself most of the time.


----------



## Neo (Sep 14, 2011)

try MIUI Music .


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2011)

MIUI music is a bit heavy. all miui apps are same. heavy on system & drains battery really fast. thats why i dumped MIUI after using it for 2-3 days.

anyone know if i can use Goldleaf kernel with CM7? is it compatible? too lazy to go dig through that thread to find my answer.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do u want to try Goldleaf as it is just a modification of Franco Kernel and more or less the same. Also, as far as I know, Goldleaf support CM 6.5x and not 6.6x but from the xda forum I came to know that it supports only the stable version CM 6.5.7 ( In 6.5x)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2011)

> Goldenleaf is a rewrite from stock lg kernel with almost all the newest features.



this is what fserve says.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 15, 2011)

for battery life,
-keep your brightness low when indoors.
-shift to custom rom+kernel(if on stock rom)
-switch off background data
-switch off sync when not needed
-keep ur overclock within acceptable limits. Using smartass instead of performance governor. It gives better benchmarks and throttles down the freq when load is less or on standby
-avoid google maps. It runs in the background unknowingly at times. Ive uninstalled it for good
-if still not getting acceptable battery backup, make sure u calibrate ur battery. First wipe battery stats from the recovery and reinstall kernel and again wipe the battery stats. Then charge the battery completely and use. Else use battery calibration app from the market

ppl looking to get a new phone in the mid range shud wait a little. Im hoping the xiaomi MIUI phone will release here. It will drive prices down of other phones too.

Optimus one was and still is a very good phone....
Andy's Rom will be the ultimate ROM and a worthy ROM to this phone. If andy's word is to be believed(which I do) this rom has been tweaked as much as possible. So I dont think there will be any other GB ROM to compete. I doubt tht development will be as fierce as it was before. O1 XDA forum has gone thanda after dr.notors issue. Hopefully ICS will revive some enthusiasm.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Ah! Good tips! Applied some of those. Lets see how it fares. Thanks.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 16, 2011)

Galaxy SIi has a super-smooth browsing experience, unparalled by even the best phones from Android, Apple and WP7...

Samsung is using GPU hardware acceleration to make browsing experience better. What they do is, once the webpage loads, the phone immediately caches it. Then, GPU is used to display it instead of the CPU. Also, pinch to zoom in the browser is not a real-time redraw of all the pixels. The MALI-400 GPU is used for that, and it is awesome...!

*See: *AnandTech - Samsung Galaxy S 2 (International) Review - The Best, Redefined



> The Mali-400 isn't a unified shader architecture, it has discrete execution hardware for vertex and fragment (pixel) processing. ARM calls the Mali-400 a multicore GPU with configurations available with 1 - 4 cores. When ARM refers to a core however it's talking about a fragment (pixel shader) processor, not an entire GPU core.





> Like the original Galaxy S, on SGS2 samsung has made enhancements to the browser that dramatically increase smoothness. At the time we could only explain the performance increase by shrugging and claiming it was GPU accelerated. We know a bit more now about what enhancements are required to make browsing smooth in this fashion, and the answer lies in a backing store. A backing store is essentially a nice way of saying cache, and in this case what’s being cached is the rendered page itself, which is either rendered into a texture or some intermediary that’s a step above final rendering.
> 
> A backing store is what makes iOS’ browser so smooth, and you can see it render into the texture (or if you overscroll beyond the render, where it hasn’t yet) with those little grey rectangles. Render into a big texture, and then it’s a relatively free GPU operation to transform and clip that texture when a user scrolls around the page, though zooming will require a re-draw. Until Android 3.x, however, the stock Android browser hasn’t had a backing store, which is why translating around feels choppy. As a result, it has been the burden of OEMs to make their browsers feel snappy by incorporating their own backing stores. HTC works with Qualcomm to bring an appropriate level of smoothness to their devices, I already mentioned Android 3.x has one (which will no doubt carry over to Ice Cream Sandwich), and Samsung again has one this go-around in SGS2 just like they did with the original SGS.





> So how good is SGS2’s browser backing store? Very good. Far and away this is the smoothest Android 2.x browsing experience, by a large margin. The only downside to the whole thing is that the browser has 16 bit color, again undoubtedly to make this an easy texture for manipulation by the GPU. I’ve also noticed one or two times that the browser will go to a white screen instead of showing the content after it’s loaded, which to me indicates that getting the backing store always working perfectly with a big page can be a challenge - perhaps GPU memory is at a real premium when this happens. I’m told this is fixed in newer firmware editions. That said, the tradeoff is well worth it, as zooming, translating, just about everything is buttery smooth. Browser smoothness is finally basically at parity with iOS.
> 
> What’s very impressive is that Samsung even manages to keep Flash 10.3 plugins animated while panning and scrolling around, something that currently HTC temporarily halts while translating around in their browser. It’s hard to communicate just how smooth and fluid the SGS2 browser is, and I’d encourage interested parties to watch our video which demonstrates it.



Video: Samsung Galaxy S 2 - Browser Performance and GLBenchmark - YouTube


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well S2 is the best mobile currently 
but its 29k phone :/


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2011)

why there's no thanks button here?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2011)

this is a discussion forum, not thank giving/sharing one 

also most members are against it.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Sep 16, 2011)

After sticking to 4 months on lg stock rom (Now 2.3.3, worst Gb update ever for a good phone), I have decided to Root my Op1, but Guys help me out by referring those roms, kernels etc etc for my use



Please tell me the good roms, kernels, recoveries and whatever
other things i am missing right now for optimus 1 (will be
flashing the rom for 1st time)


< PS > : My basic necessity is A Solid battery Back up ( I mostly
spend my time surfing through WiFi and I cant help it )

ΣΣ  Most stable only
and also satisfies gamING NEED but i dont wanaa OC it that
much so that the hardware gets blown or misfunctioned


ΣΣ  and please if there us something there to stop the unnecessary
apps running in the BACKground especially Gmaps,  EVERYONE HATES ITTT


ΣΣ  just provide the list for the stable gingerbread ROMS AND other
compatible with it

WHAT I'VE TO BACK UP so that if any thing goes wrong ,I can restore it and fool those LG guys to repair my phone 

i have now new custom 2.3.3 ROM from Lg (its raping my battery
backup) so I dont think I'll be needing to flash the new baseband
to get gprs working

Sorry for being so thorough but you would understand it 'cause I
AmmA N00B And dont wanna turm my phone to a plastic BRICK

ITS NOT BAD TO BE CAUTIOUS


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 16, 2011)

My father needed a phone and he insisted on staying to a minimal budget as possible and wanted quite a bit of features . So we ended up getting the LG Optimus One . Bought it from QRS Kottayam and costs around 9400 with a discount coupon which we got for Rs 1100 for buying a new vehicle. (Chevrolet Tavera) Will post pictures and a small review although I'd out anyone would need one of those here .


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 16, 2011)

I had have flashed my phone with CM7 6.5.7 but I haven't flashed a kernel or anything really. My present Kernel version is *2.6.32.42-franco.Kernel.v18 milk@mik-desktop #7*. I 'm planning to move to a better, optimized and an improved battery life kernel. Few queries:

1) Sam, IINM you are using 19.4BFS by Franco. Would you recommend moving to it? How's it performance and battery life?
2) There are two version of franco.Kernel; CFS and BFS. What are these exactly and how they differ and which one is better?
3) Are my steps for flashing franco. kernel correct?: a) Download the franco.Kernel and move the zip to SD card. b) Power Off the phone and boot into recovery by holding Volume down + Home + Power button simultaneously. c) Select Wipe cache partition and then Advanced > Wipe battery stats. I don't need to "Wipe Date/Factory Reset", right? d) Select install zip from sdcard > Choose zip from sdcard. Flash and then reboot.
4) After flashing with new kernel, I'm thinking of calibrating my battery but there are plethora of ways of doing the same over the internet which is leaving me all confused. How to calibrate battery properly?

Also there are some apps that came per-installed with CM7 such as Books, Car Home, etc. I don't need them. How can I remove them?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2011)

lol @ milk 

1. Yeah, I'd recommend you to move to v19.4

2. BFS = Brain Fu*k scheduler
CFS = Completely Fair Scheduler

In one line, CFS is more multitasking and BFS is for perfomance.

3. Yes, you are right. You don't need to wipe data as you are already on GB. But if you face problem or stuck on CM7 logo after flashing, flash again with wipe data.

You can go through the process you stated or can use ROM Manager to do everything in favour of you 

Nothing comes pre-installed. Those are included in GAPPS that you flashed.

You can remove them easily as you are on GB. I'd recommend to you Titanium Backup.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> 1) Sam, IINM you are using 19.4BFS by Franco. Would you recommend moving to it? How's it performance and battery life?



standby time is excellent. can get out 2.5days.
browsing doesn't taxes battery life a lot.
smooth @ 748/480Mhz smoothass v2.



TechnoFan said:


> 2) There are two version of franco.Kernel; CFS and BFS. What are these exactly and how they differ and which one is better?



have read that BFS is better for interaction & single app use. have not tried any CFS kernel yet.



TechnoFan said:


> 3) Are my steps for flashing franco. kernel correct?: a) Download the franco.Kernel and move the zip to SD card. b) Power Off the phone and boot into recovery by holding Volume down + Home + Power button simultaneously. c) Select Wipe cache partition and then Advanced > Wipe battery stats. I don't need to "Wipe Date/Factory Reset", right? d) Select install zip from sdcard > Choose zip from sdcard. Flash and then reboot.



yes. just flash it.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 16, 2011)

Dual / Multi boot possible with options to select Rom at Boot ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, saw something like that over XDA. Search it.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 16, 2011)

flashed franco.Kernel 19.4 CFS

Guys i'm using void forever... i wish to move to CM7... Since flashing new ROM will format the phone. Its really a tough job to install all the apps again! I have a doubt... 
1) Will the Apps installed on SD card will work on new ROM?
2) How to backup & restore apps installed in ROM?
Pl advice..

In Void Forever... gmaps is not starting automatically!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2011)

1. No.

2. You can take backup of current apps with Titanium Backup. And restore them in CM7.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks krish, 

i have taken the backup with Titanium Backup... but after flashing cm7 Titanium Backup app will also be removed... so after reinstall it from market, will it recognize the backed up data stored in the SD card?


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 16, 2011)

> Yes, saw something like that over XDA. Search it



For O1 ?


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 17, 2011)

guys looking to flash a new ROM. Wait till sunday....andy is releasing what is gonna be arguably the best ROM for o1 till date. So hold ur horses and enjoy andy's goodness within 48 hrs!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> For O1 ?



yes. i have seen too.



chandrudme said:


> i have taken the backup with Titanium Backup... but after flashing cm7 Titanium Backup app will also be removed... so after reinstall it from market, will it recognize the backed up data stored in the SD card?



save the titanium backup folder in your PC, if you wish to erase the memory card fully. later restore folder & titanium backup will show all the backup apps.



guru_urug said:


> guys looking to flash a new ROM. Wait till sunday....andy is releasing what is gonna be arguably the best ROM for o1 till date. So hold ur horses and enjoy andy's goodness within 48 hrs!



waiting for it since months.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks sam.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 17, 2011)

i was just thinking if its possible to hack the h/w of this phone.. like if i replace the camera with a nokia 3 or 5 mp camera. my sister has a c2-01 nokia whih has 3.2 mp camera. so i was thinking to replace my phone's camera with that one.. is it possible ? wat r the things that i hav to keep in mind ?

h/w is diff..i know.. bt just wanna try.. 
can anhyone tell me how much of max. mp camera lgO1 will support ? like what abt 5 mp camera.. will the h/w support it ??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

Qualcomm MSM7227 specs:



> Support for Android, Symbian S60, Windows Mobile, BREW
> HSDPA/HSUPA support
> 600 MHz applications processor
> Support for WVGA displays
> ...



if the camera will work, its upto you to test & decide.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> Qualcomm MSM7227 specs:
> 
> *Support for Android, Symbian S60, Windows Mobile, BREW
> HSDPA/HSUPA support
> ...



hmm. so it supports 8mp camera. i think the prob will be fixing the resolution and lib files.. gonna buy a second hand nokia with 5 mp.. how is the x2 camera.. feedback is not good about it..

will it support symbian anna ??


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply krishnandu and Sam. Last question before flashing kernel: Does flashing kernel formats phone memory and/or memory card?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nothing comes pre-installed. Those are included in GAPPS that you flashed.
> You can remove them easily as you are on GB. I'd recommend to you Titanium Backup.


I don't see any option to uninstall app using Titanium backup? Where's it?



TechnoFan said:


> 4) After flashing with new kernel, I'm thinking of calibrating my battery but there are plethora of ways of doing the same over the internet which is leaving me all confused. How to calibrate battery properly?


Anyone?


----------



## Neo (Sep 17, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Thanks for the reply krishnandu and Sam. Last question before flashing kernel: Does flashing kernel formats phone memory and/or memory card?


No. Nothing gets wiped on its own.



gmg9 said:


> i was just thinking if its possible to hack the h/w of this phone.. like if i replace the camera with a nokia 3 or 5 mp camera. my sister has a c2-01 nokia whih has 3.2 mp camera. so i was thinking to replace my phone's camera with that one.. is it possible ? wat r the things that i hav to keep in mind ?
> 
> h/w is diff..i know.. bt just wanna try..
> can anhyone tell me how much of max. mp camera lgO1 will support ? like what abt 5 mp camera.. will the h/w support it ??


You are kidding, right?
Changing the camera. And then the libs and all for it to work. This will take too much time with an 80% chance of bricking the phone.

maybe its possible.But not for us.




guru_urug said:


> guys looking to flash a new ROM. Wait till sunday....andy is releasing what is gonna be arguably the best ROM for o1 till date. So hold ur horses and enjoy andy's goodness within 48 hrs!



Wow. So the date came afterall.

and there's Ice-cream sandwich coming in about a month.



gmg9 said:


> hmm. so it supports 8mp camera. i think the prob will be fixing the resolution and lib files.. gonna buy a second hand nokia with 5 mp.. how is the x2 camera.. feedback is not good about it..
> 
> will it support symbian anna ??


It can support Anna. Only if someone ports it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 17, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> Thanks for the reply krishnandu and Sam. Last question before flashing kernel: Does flashing kernel formats phone memory and/or memory card?



Memory Card - No
Phone Memory - Yes. The ROM will be installed there only. So it'll erase Phone Memory.



> I don't see any option to uninstall app using Titanium backup? Where's it?



Tap a particular app, and the option to backup, uninstall, restore will appear.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 17, 2011)

upgraded to official Indian gingerbread using kdz just like i did froyo.
gb ROM is quite good
performance wise, its awesome!
note it plays mp4 in the default player. also plays sd video in default player. they definitely fixed that problem.
battery life is great too.
how do i get the dsp manager now?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Phone Memory - Yes. The ROM will be installed there only. So it'll erase Phone Memory.



are you sure installing kernel will erase phone memory? cause apps won't get erased. i doubt if contacts will get deleted.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 17, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Memory Card - No
> Phone Memory - Yes. The ROM will be installed there only. So it'll erase Phone Memory.


I just flashed my phone with that kernel. No, nothing get erased..neither phone memory nor contacts. Phone is running comparatively faster now with no lag whatsoever(previously it used to lag a little). 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tap a particular app, and the option to backup, uninstall, restore will appear.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks.



TechnoFan said:


> 4) After flashing with new kernel, I'm thinking of calibrating my battery but there are plethora of ways of doing the same over the internet which is leaving me all confused. How to calibrate battery properly?


How's this? : Battery Calibration - Android Market ; Calibrate Your Battery The Easy Way With “Battery Calibration” for Android | xda-developers



royal.tarun said:


> and there's Ice-cream sandwich coming in about a month.


I hope using ROM, O1 users can upgrade to Ice-cream sandwich. Don't think it will be released for this device(?).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for updating.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 17, 2011)

TechnoFan said:


> I hope using ROM, O1 users can upgrade to Ice-cream sandwich. Don't think it will be released for this device(?).



It will take atleast 6 months for highend phones to get ICS love... Forget about O1 getting ICS any time ever... There is no hope...

The phone is already stretched to the limit... it is fast as hell... What will ICS bring? Our hardware most certainly cannot support it...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

i hope there will be someway to backport settings & a few features from ICS. ICS as a whole will have a ton of features that O1 may never support.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Sep 17, 2011)

Can u please tell me which kernel shiuld i flash to stock 2.3.3 to maximise my battery back up . I browse a lot on wifi network

I dont want to install custom roms for now, i knw they will help in power mananement but please advise me


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 18, 2011)

guys is it any good to flash the official GB ROM? I wish to flash mik's CM 7 RC1 .. yet need ur advice.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd suggest to flash Mik's 6.5.7 instead of Stock GB.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks krish... i just saw in this thread that andy is releasing a new ROM soon.. so i'll wait till that..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2011)

As you wish


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 18, 2011)

i hope wipe data/cache is not required if updating cm7 from void forever... am i correct?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, it's not necessary. But if you stuck on boot logo, flash again with wiping data.

But always wipe dalvik cache while flashing ROM's and Kernels.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 18, 2011)

ok if it does not make any harm... its better to wipe dalvik cache at first attempt itself! 
thanks man


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2011)

Ya, wiping dalvik cache is a must. Check the ROM and Kernel threads over XDA.

Wiping data is optional. If you get stuck at boot logo then wipe data


----------



## y2karthik (Sep 18, 2011)

hi guys i am on Official 2.3,if i want to flash #void forever or mik's CM7 what should i do?
1.Downgrade to V10e or flash CM7 over Official GB with the flashing of old base band.........
2.Is the Andy's ROM gonna support new base band.........
help me guys,thanks.......


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2011)

1. downgrade as CM7 uses old baseband.
2. no. old baseband.


----------



## Neo (Sep 18, 2011)

this is shitty.Changing the basebands again and again.A single mistake done and our O1 is gone.
why LG made different basebands?


----------



## me1 (Sep 19, 2011)

My phone froze! the touch screen is not responding! the hard keys work but the touch screen isn't working. 
I removed the battery and turned on the phone a million times, but the touch screen is still not working. Can anyone help? Is there anything I can do to get this working without having to take it to the service station.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2011)

after a long time you have posted here 

try a hard reset (home +, volume down + power, maybe). looks like a hardware problem to me.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone tried Andy's ROM??

BTW it looks like gbs is better than Franco's. Fserve fixed many problems in Franco's Kernel. Anyone tried gbs??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2011)

tried. & it have many CM features without CM setting. switched to CM7.1

oh, famous blackscreen bug is present. no setting to change lockscreen. wifi can be fixed by applying latest kernel by FF.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2011)

^^Thanks, and what about gbs?? You tried it??


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> It will take atleast 6 months for highend phones to get ICS love... Forget about O1 getting ICS any time ever... There is no hope...
> 
> The phone is already stretched to the limit... it is fast as hell... What will ICS bring? Our hardware most certainly cannot support it...



there are hopes if mik does it.
why would google make an android version which is only supported by high end phones?



Sam said:


> tried. & it have many CM features without CM setting. switched to CM7.1
> 
> oh, famous blackscreen bug is present. no setting to change lockscreen. wifi can be fixed by applying latest kernel by FF.


So this is what the best rom for our O1?

Can someone tell m whats an ASOP?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2011)

Try Mik's CM7 or Void #Forever. These two are most popular.

And choose your best.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 19, 2011)

Calibrated my battery using Battery Calibration - Android Market app, and this time my battery lasted for 20hrs after medium-heavy usage.


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Try Mik's CM7 or Void #Forever. These two are most popular.
> 
> And choose your best.


i know that. CM7 is better.
i'm sayin that Phoenix is not that good as we were expecting from it.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys any information about LG Optimus net in india.??


----------



## me1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> after a long time you have posted here
> 
> try a hard reset (home +, volume down + power, maybe). looks like a hardware problem to me.



I had tried that before posting here, it doesn't work. is it supposed to take me to a reset menu? i don't get that reset menu, i get the regular power off, sound off and air plane mode menu.

it is a hardware problem, i tried to recieve a call with wet hands and then the touch screen stopped responding since then. i hope it will be fine after a while..i really don't want to take it to the service center. 
i have peeled off the the protective screen, now i'm tempted to lift up the actual screen with a pin..but i'm afraid i may not be able to put it back even if i manage to remove the screen.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Thanks, and what about gbs?? You tried it??



gbs? no. flashed goldleaf instead a few minutes ago.



royal.tarun said:


> Can someone tell m whats an ASOP?



ROM made from original Android files. not some tweaked rom.



me1 said:


> I had tried that before posting here, it doesn't work. is it supposed to take me to a reset menu? i don't get that reset menu, i get the regular power off, sound off and air plane mode menu.



have you done it at power off or power on? i mean when the mobile was off, or on? try it after turning your mobile off.



me1 said:


> it is a hardware problem, i tried to recieve a call with wet hands and then the touch screen stopped responding since then. i hope it will be fine after a while..i really don't want to take it to the service center.



just hope its some software problem. H/W problem doesn't get fixed by itself.




me1 said:


> now i'm tempted to lift up the actual screen with a pin..but i'm afraid i may not be able to put it back even if i manage to remove the screen.



 DON'T


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2011)

^^Ok, don't forget to put your experience after using it for a day or two


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2011)

yup. will surely do. fserve told about "awesome battery life". lets see how awesome it is.

for now, everything is really smooth. homescreen is widget free.


----------



## me1 (Sep 20, 2011)

That worked!
Thanks Sam!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2011)

great


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> yup. will surely do. fserve told about "awesome battery life". lets see how awesome it is.
> 
> for now, everything is really smooth. homescreen is widget free.



I guess that 3% in 1hr is for GBS.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

which custom rom getting more battery backup than stock rom ?
for me stock rom gives around 3 days...


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> which custom rom getting more battery backup than stock rom ?
> for me stock rom gives around 3 days...



have you tried fserve's new gbs kernel.
i think CM7 6.5.7 + fserve's kernel should give you more battery life.

if you are getting 3 days with the stock ROM then this should give 4 days or more.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 21, 2011)

How to set a full picture as wallpaper without cropping?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2011)

I guess, doing battery calibration was a wrong decission for me. Earlier I used to get more battery life. It has been decreased now.

Flashed GBS v18a, still no good result.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> How to set a full picture as wallpaper without cropping?



640X480 resolution pics needed.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> How to set a full picture as wallpaper without cropping?


don't crop.
Use the full image.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 21, 2011)

@sam but its not possible to get 640X480 images always..
@tarun the default settings crops d image if it is in larger size.. however i have found a app "Wallpaper Wizardrii" which lets us to set fullscreen wallpaper w/o cropping!


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 22, 2011)

@chandrudme - Use pWall

@ Sam  - How is battery life with fserve ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ Sam  - How is battery life with fserve ?



battery life improved a bit. specially when you game it drains battery a bit slowly now. but when i listen to music, battery drain is faster than wifi/GPRS usage


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> @tarun the default settings crops d image if it is in larger size.. however i have found a app "Wallpaper Wizardrii" which lets us to set fullscreen wallpaper w/o cropping!


i was able to do it.But i don't remember the resolution.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> have you tried fserve's new gbs kernel.
> i think CM7 6.5.7 + fserve's kernel should give you more battery life.
> 
> if you are getting 3 days with the stock ROM then this should give 4 days or more.



tarun, will do this weekend 
Thanks 



Sam said:


> battery life improved a bit. specially when you game it drains battery a bit slowly now. but when i listen to music, battery drain is faster than wifi/GPRS usage



you post and taruns contradicts 
you using the same ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, I'm using CM7 6.5.7 + Fserve's GBS v18a

But don't know I'm getting bad battery life than before.

Though I strongly think it's because I did Battery Calibration. As when i did that, I was on Franco v19.4 and my battery life drastially reduced. Then I flashed GBS.

Still no good result. Doing battery calibration was a bad decission for me. Lets wait for few days and see if it gets better.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 22, 2011)

getting a very strange problem.. nt sure if its a rom/kernel problem or my msp problem..

i am using a widget call open signal map.. its show ur data type etc..
most of time i use wifi. sometimes i use gprs/edge (no 2g/3g).. what i realize after i use data for a while and disable it by settings/notification area, then after some time if i try to enable it, its just dont working .. the edge data connection just stop like magic whatever i try to do.

the widget (open signal map) showed "2.75G / edge" before and while i was using data. bt after i disable it, after sometime its showing "2.5G / gprs" .. so may be thats why its not connected to my msp data.. 

if i restart the phone, the problem gone.. again data on edge working.. bt again after sometime of disable it, the problem starts again.. its very annoying to everytime restart my phone just to use data connection..

do u guys face similar kind of problem.. plz help... having no clue here 

rom: mik cm7.1 RC1 6.5.7
kernel: franco 19.4 bfs
cpu oc: 245/600 smartass v2


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2011)

has anybody seen the new market?
i just got it when i flashed a ROM.
but the ROM was not stable so i reflashed cm7 and now the new market is gone .
can someone explain me a reason?

PS: the new market is amazing.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 22, 2011)

I need an application that can tell me how much phone memory an app is using. Not RAM but internal Flash memory. I'm down to just 18 MB free space  Need to uninstall small crap LG installed. Haven't rooted the phone yet. I hope it's smooth and uneventfull.

Rooting doesn't brick the phone, right?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> has anybody seen the new market?
> i just got it when i flashed a ROM.
> but the ROM was not stable so i reflashed cm7 and now the new market is gone .
> can someone explain me a reason?



reason for what?



royal.tarun said:


> PS: the new market is amazing.



but lacks many features & even if those exist it is confusing.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay. Just discovered this  ‘Move to SD card’  setting. Does it really do what it says? Can I free up internal memory using this?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> Okay. Just discovered this  ‘Move to SD card’  setting. Does it really do what it says? Can I free up internal memory using this?



yes. but not 100% files are moved. there are some left in the phone memory. but don't move apps which have widgets as they won't work & also avoid for keyboard, launcher, widgets, etc as they'll loose their default setting i.e. Go launcher set as default launcher will get unselected.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> reason for what?



i want the new market back,How do i do it?

EDIT: ok . i got it


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 23, 2011)

@mani I didn't find pwall in market
 Can u give the link?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

Personal Wallpaper maybe this what he was referring to.


----------



## funzuloo (Sep 24, 2011)

how do i get my old Market?


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> how do i get my old Market?


the market updated on its own or you did it manually?
if you did it maunually then just uninstall it.
or try searching for the apk of old market on xda. It is there.



Sam said:


> Personal Wallpaper maybe this what he was referring to.



*--MOD EDIT--*


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 24, 2011)

@chandrudme , I was referring to personal wallpaper shortly termed as pwall and Sam is right.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks mani... and sam is always right


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 24, 2011)

In look out for some apps:

1) An app to stop the unnecessary apps running in the background. Majority of apps don't have their own Exit functions and hence just keep running forever, even when I don't need them. Something like a task manager perhaps?!
2) A good camera app? The one that came bundled with CM7 hardly has any options to play around with.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2011)

hi pals.
i have been working on this ROM for a while. It is ready now.
But i need some beta testers.

Here's the link for download
Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Please test it and Post your feedback. You will really like this.
Don't worry it's 100% working and tested by me.

INSTALLATION:
Just wipe everything from recovery and flash.

Tips:
for transparent status bar, use any live-walpaper[my suggestion would be Magic-smoke or nexus or water, they give the best UI]

for V6Supercharger, 3g Turbocharger, kick ass kernel or cpu-clock, 
type *supercharger* , *turbocharger* ,* kickasskernel* or *cpuclock* in terminal emulator.[forgot to add it in the rom, will add in the final version] 



PS: Suggest me a good name for it.

..............................................


*Features*:

-Based on V20B Indian Gingerbread Version
-transparent status bar
-transparent notification bar
-patched LibSQLite3 for better I/O
-V6SuperCharger
-3Gturbocharger
-Kick Ass Kernel
-default launcher:ADW
-some build.prop hacks
-Custom Boot Animation
-Custom Fonts
-Many useless Apps removed
-New market By default
-Some apps added

maybe some more things which i don't remember


Hope you guys would like it.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ nice features but will it work without flashing official gingerbread first?



chandrudme said:


> and sam is always right



hmmm 



TechnoFan said:


> 1) An app to stop the unnecessary apps running in the background. Majority of apps don't have their own Exit functions and hence just keep running forever, even when I don't need them. Something like a task manager perhaps?!



try fast reboot. will restart the needed apps & the others apps should not start.



chandrudme said:


> 2) A good camera app? The one that came bundled with CM7 hardly has any options to play around with.



try MIUI camera app. it has everything you need.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ nice features but will it work without flashing official gingerbread first?



If you want network then you'll need the new baseband. other things will be fine.
do it either by first flashing Official gingerbread or using LGMDP
please test and post feedback.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ i would have surely tested your ROM had it been based on CM7 but official GB, lets see.


----------



## TechnoFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> try fast reboot. will restart the needed apps & the others apps should not start.


Comes in handy. Thanks Sam.



Sam said:


> try MIUI camera app. it has everything you need.


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing to see.You have to do.Got it.
lolz
please, do it.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 24, 2011)

Guys need ur help.... i tried to backup cm7 rom thru rom manager and ended up with the below error..

fastboot mode started
 udc_start()

pl help me to resolve it..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

^^why use CWR? every second try the image file gets broken. install TWRP next time. 

for now, turn mobile on directly in recovery & do factory reset.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 24, 2011)

but how to do factory reset? Will factory reset format all datas?
TMRP means TeamWin Recovery Project? pl inform

holding the power + vol down + home button is factory reset?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

turn on mobile then volume down + home + power. you'll get into custom recovery. yes factory reset will erase everything & make your mobile stock CM7.

yup. TWRP is that.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 24, 2011)

but the phone does not get into recovery mode... again fastboot mode started


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

guys iam using cm7 for few days now, tell me how to get back to old stock rom?
and how to back up the apps and contacts


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 25, 2011)

^^If you have backed up your Stock ROM before flasing CM7, just restore that backup and you'll be back to Stock ROM.

But just for curiosity, why back to Stock ROM when CM7 is there??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> but the phone does not get into recovery mode... again fastboot mode started



in my case it went to custom recovery & then i factory restored. this was a common problem with me when i was on CWM recovery.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys it seems as if my battery is draining. Earlier with airplane mode on battery only depleted by 1-2% but now even in airplane mode it gets decreased by 10%. Imagine what happens with airplane mode off!!!!!! Please help guys, what could be the reason?

^ I'm talking about depletion of battery overnight.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I had flashed my O1 to gingerbread using CM 7.1 Mod but I have noticed after flashing the rom camera quality has degraded what i men is whenever i take pics in room or closed spaces the pics are too *dark*. Any suggestions?


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> but the phone does not get into recovery mode... again fastboot mode started


Use kdz to flash stock firmware. No other way would work properly. i too did when i was stuck in fastboot mode.
i'm telling ya, ROM Manager is Hell


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

yes manv rom manager is hell 

@ krishnandu.sarkar

dude i have backed up, it can be view through file manager in > clockworkmod/backup/date/.tar file and several .img files.

now what to do ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 25, 2011)

So my father recently decided that LG Optimus one was a bit more complex for him than he thought it would be and said I could have it. What customs ROMS would you recommend? Is CyanogenMod recommended for the LG as well or are there better choices? Its been a long time since Ive followed any custom ROMS since my HTC Magic couldn't install anything better than CM6. 

Or is stock ROM as good as it gets?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

im getting sd-ext not found. skipping restore of /sd-ext
and when i reboot it stuck at lg logo after some time again reboot automatically and boot into recovery !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 25, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ krishnandu.sarkar
> 
> dude i have backed up, it can be view through file manager in > clockworkmod/backup/date/.tar file and several .img files.
> 
> now what to do ?



If you have ROM Manager, go to ROM Manager, select Manage And Restore Backups, and all of your backups will be shown in the next page, just select the particular backup to restore to it.

Otherwise boot in to Recovery and follow the same process to restore.



FilledVoid said:


> So my father recently decided that LG Optimus one was a bit more complex for him than he thought it would be and said I could have it. What customs ROMS would you recommend? Is CyanogenMod recommended for the LG as well or are there better choices? Its been a long time since Ive followed any custom ROMS since my HTC Magic couldn't install anything better than CM6.
> 
> Or is stock ROM as good as it gets?



Try and choose between Mik's CM 6.5.7 and Void #Forever.

Punch it with Franco or Fserve's kernel and O1 will be much better phone than others in the market of same price range.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

@ krishnandu
im getting sd-ext not found. skipping restore of /sd-ext
and when i reboot it stuck at lg logo after some time again reboot automatically and boot into recovery !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, probably you are not using any sd-ext partition, and that's why it didn't backed up that and for same reason it's skipping restore of that partition. The case is same for me. That's no error.

Well, for stuck at LG Logo, re-flash once again, don't forget to clear Dalvik Cache and Data. I guess you are moving from GB to Froyo. So Data needs to be cleared.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 25, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Hey guys it seems as if my battery is draining. Earlier with airplane mode on battery only depleted by 1-2% but now even in airplane mode it gets decreased by 10%. Imagine what happens with airplane mode off!!!!!! Please help guys, what could be the reason?
> 
> ^ I'm talking about depletion of battery overnight.



Recalibrate battery...

Drain it completely. Jump to custom recovery and erase battery stats.

Recharge to 100% and again erase battery stats.

Repeat procedure a couple of times. Battery life will improve.

Use Franco kernel for better battery efficiency.



mohityadavx said:


> Well I had flashed my O1 to gingerbread using CM 7.1 Mod but I have noticed after flashing the rom camera quality has degraded what i men is whenever i take pics in room or closed spaces the pics are too *dark*. Any suggestions?




I have the same problem. Low default camera exposure settings.

Need help. Want to set default exposure settings to 13...

Any tips?


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 25, 2011)

> Recalibrate battery...
> Drain it completely. Jump to custom recovery and erase battery stats.
> Recharge to 100% and again erase battery stats.
> Repeat procedure a couple of times. Battery life will improve.



Is it a good idea to recalibrate battery ? 




> Hey guys it seems as if my battery is draining. Earlier with airplane mode on battery only depleted by 1-2% but now even in airplane mode it gets decreased by 10%. Imagine what happens with airplane mode off!!!!!! Please help guys, what could be the reason?



Do not know about Airplane mode but almost all the smart phones esp running Android will have a very poor battery. Set display to minimum , bluetooth, wifi, background data all disabled when not in use. If u are playing games, make sure that the game app doesn't run in background. If u use custom rom, uninstall all the apps given by LG . If everything fails , try to use and change custom roms to improve ur battery life. 



> Well I had flashed my O1 to gingerbread using CM 7.1 Mod but I have noticed after flashing the rom camera quality has degraded what i men is whenever i take pics in room or closed spaces the pics are too dark. Any suggestions?



LG Camera in stock Rom has got a very good clarity than the custom roms. Featurewise, u can try MIUI camera app but still LG Stock Rom camera has got a very good image clarity. Camera in O1 taken without a proper light ( ie in darkness or in night time ) will have a very very poor image quality as it doesn't have flash. 

@gmg9 - has ur problem with the widget call open signal map been resolved ?

@royal.tarun - Thanks for the Rom. Why don't u consider the development based on CM7 ?


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally i used kdz & flashed stock ROM.. then rooted n flashed CM7... Now i have problem when installing busybox.. the installer says "system/xbin could not be mounted as RW & install will fail" due to this problem i'm unable to use titanium backup... can u suggest some solution??


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

dude please provide .kdz file i download .dz damn :/
and it will be good if you post the steps or link from where you followed !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 25, 2011)

Take a look at these threads...

How to unbrick LG Optimus One P500 - xda-developers

[HOWTO] Revive a bricked P500 on fastboot mode (the SHORT way) - xda-developers


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 25, 2011)

pratik i've PM d link to dwnd stock rom

[Resolved] [HOW TO] Unbrick LG Optimus One P500 from fastboot mode started udc_start().. - xda-developers

I followed the above link... only kdz method works.. download v10e stock ROM and follow the procedure.. u may have make more attempts for kdz to work.. 
use phone mode as Emergency... after successful uograde, d phone will restart.. but it stuck at android boot screen.. then do a hard reset.. it worked.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @royal.tarun - Thanks for the Rom. Why don't u consider the development based on CM7 ?



happy to see that someone has at least seen my post.
Except you and Sam others have just ingored it.

Developing on CM7 would be better ?
which one would you suggest.

@ pratik.


Basically on a windows machine you download kdz updater and uncompress it as it is a zip file.
Download from here.

This is what I did on an xp laptop.


I had to down load the drivers from the official lg site. when here you enter the code that is on the box the phone came in or under the battery.
Chose the your county and laguage from the drop down box at the top right of the dialogue box. Then from the middle you can choose the drivers. For some reason I had to find the files and click on them to install the driver.

Ok once you decompress kdz updater there are three seperate files to work with. 1. windows enabler. 2. msxml.msi 3.KDZ_FW_UPD.exe

You will also need to download the right file to restore with,You can find it with google.
Please check here the The_ERROR thread wich explains it very well:
[ROMS] Original LG Firmware list.

Install msxml now.

Now you have to boot the phone into rescue mode. On Lg Optimus One turn phone off even if it means taking out the battery.
Press power - volume up - back (this button is next to the home button).

Connect to usb now.Computer found new hardware and installed four drivers.

Then open device manager. Left click my computer - properties - device manager. You need to disable the lg modem driver. Left click on it and disable.

Now launch kdz updater. There will be a drop box on left set to 3gspt or similiar. on the right drop box set to diag. The long box just above the info box with a file at the side lets you browse to find restore file. e.g. V10a.00.kdz.

Double click the button below and let it do it's thing. Took 15min. My phone shut down and came up with an error at the last minute. Anyway I rebooted and all was good.

Everything was the way I left it. Just had to re-root.

My only real problem was getting the kdz installer to see the phone.
After installing the drivers restart pc. If it finishes quickly and just before saying finished it says phone not found try removing all phone related drivers including nokia pc suite and the lg suite and remove and reinstall the drivers.

Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks everyone

but i didnt do any of the steps...

i had some one else nandroid back of clean stock rom
i just copy it to clockworkmod>backup
and wipe all data factory delvik battery 
then i reboot in recovery and restore from the new backup 
everything went okay
showed error that sd ext cant be found
rebooted and it started with v10b taaddaa 

now what 

i know i have done something stupid but i today is sunday man weekend 
dont wanna ruin it so did this stuff


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 25, 2011)

Ahh, that's the reason you got the error, the ROM that you downloaded, probably that person was using ext partition, and your phone didn't find that.

So you are now on v10b right?? Now backup that ROM and flash Mik's 6.5.7 / 6.6.1


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah i have v10b.
but i had titanium backup 
i have done it now but contacts and messages are gone, dang man :X


oh no man i dont like 6.5.7 
UI :/ naah


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> i have done it now but contacts and messages are gone, dang man :X



online sync? 



pratik385 said:


> oh no man i dont like 6.5.7
> UI :/ naah



and you'll get pissed when you have to tap the screen just for the unlock tab to appear.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 26, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> LG Camera in stock Rom has got a very good clarity than the custom roms. Featurewise, u can try MIUI camera app but still LG Stock Rom camera has got a very good image clarity. Camera in O1 taken without a proper light ( ie in darkness or in night time ) will have a very very poor image quality as it doesn't have flash.



is it possible somehow get the lg froyo camera app or new lg gingerbread camera app to hav installed in our custom rom.. ??



> @gmg9 - has ur problem with the widget call open signal map been resolved ?


i think my post make people confused and misguided...
the prob is not with dat widget... but with the things happening as i stated ... signal maps just widget to see ur mobile network details...

my problem is not resolved yet.... 

@tarun i really appreciate ur time and effort for developing rom, does't matter based on wat... bt as users love cm7 than stock lg roms... it would be a good idea to play with cm7.. as it will give u more users to test ur rom.. again.. keep up the work, my frnd


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 26, 2011)

If I wanted to flash Void Forever would it be ok to follow this installation guide  .


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 26, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> If I wanted to flash Void Forever would it be ok to follow this installation guide  .



u can follow dat.. bt before dat read some other guides on installing custom too..


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> online sync?



how mate?


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2011)

okay pals.
so now i'm thinking to develop for CM7 cuz many people don't use the new baseband.
what kinda ROM would you like?
any suggestions???



pratik385 said:


> how mate?


Your contacts and other stuff are backed up to your google account.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

oh good then
i will sync that up


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 26, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> okay pals.
> so now i'm thinking to develop for CM7 cuz many people don't use the new baseband.
> what kinda ROM would you like?
> any suggestions??



plz come to xda.. as u will get tons idea of frm their user base...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> okay pals.
> so now i'm thinking to develop for CM7 cuz many people don't use the new baseband.
> what kinda ROM would you like?
> any suggestions?



CM 6.5.7 based & if you can, strip it of almost everything. make addons flashable zips containing necessary files. like Void forever but AFAIK, void does't have cyanogen mod setting.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2011)

what to strip??
i can do that but what kind of addons and zips???



gmg9 said:


> plz come to xda.. as u will get tons idea of frm their user base...



i'm there on xda, but wanted your suggestions.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 26, 2011)

Well so far got Gingerbreak installed and rooted it. Then used Titanium Backup to get rid of stuff like Bollywoodji . Its the last thing I would have wanted on my phone lol. Goign to try the Void forever ROm listed on the website later on. Hopefully it wont get bricked.  Also installed ClockworkMod to make a backup of the phone  .


----------



## utkarsh009 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah! Recaliberating the battery helped but I have one more problem. Wallpaper doesn't change without restarting. What should I do?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> what to strip??
> i can do that but what kind of addons and zips???



voice dialer, dsp manager, browser, etc. 



FilledVoid said:


> Well so far got Gingerbreak installed and rooted it. Then used Titanium Backup to get rid of stuff like Bollywoodji . Its the last thing I would have wanted on my phone lol. Goign to try the Void forever ROm listed on the website later on. Hopefully it wont get bricked.  Also installed ClockworkMod to make a backup of the phone  .



avoid CWR. go for TWRP. CWR will create more problem than solving.

also try CM7. i can't remember but cyanogenmod settings is missing. 



utkarsh009 said:


> Yeah! Recaliberating the battery helped but I have one more problem. Wallpaper doesn't change without restarting. What should I do?



try fserve kernel.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> Yeah! Recaliberating the battery helped but I have one more problem. Wallpaper doesn't change without restarting. What should I do?



try reflashing the kernel.



Sam said:


> voice dialer, dsp manager, browser, etc.



Do you mean to theme them?
Change the browser??


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 26, 2011)

> avoid CWR. go for TWRP. CWR will create more problem than solving.


Shoot. I finished installing everything for Void lol. Just synching up everything at the moment. I will change Clockwork for something else assuming I find out what TWRP is  . Anyway is there any reason I should get a different kernel than the one I have now on this phone.

Android Version 
2.3.4

Kernel
2.6.32.39-franco.kernel.v16.1

Mod Version 
void #forever r1.6.15


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2011)

Flash Fserve's v18a CFS and you'll have amazing battery life.

TWRP (TeamWin Recovery Project) is another recovery like CWM (ClockWork Mod)


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 26, 2011)

> so now i'm thinking to develop for CM7 cuz many people don't use the new baseband.
> what kinda ROM would you like?



Based on CM7 would be good. Please write ROM to improve the battery life.


P.S  : This thread getting close to 1 lakh views . Kudos to everyone


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> try reflashing the kernel.



i think the ROM ships with some old kernel & so wallpaper fix is not yet applied.



royal.tarun said:


> Do you mean to theme them?
> Change the browser??



nope. apply void concept. make them flushable zips. i really wish to have/make a rom with the extreme bare essentials.



FilledVoid said:


> Shoot. I finished installing everything for Void lol. Just synching up everything at the moment. I will change Clockwork for something else assuming I find out what TWRP is  . Anyway is there any reason I should get a different kernel than the one I have now on this phone.



CWM will cause system error (breaking of system image, don't know what it mean exactly), fast boot error during clearing of cache, rom backup, etc

BTW, can you please confirm if the ROM have CM settings under the settings menu.



tmanikandan said:


> P.S  : This thread getting close to 1 lakh views . Kudos to everyone



yup  1lakh view. credit to everyone.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 26, 2011)

> CWM will cause system error (breaking of system image, don't know what it mean exactly), fast boot error during clearing of cache, rom backup, etc


Oh, that sounds quite serious. Can I install it on top of this ?



> BTW, can you please confirm if the ROM have CM settings under the settings menu.


I'm pretty sure I do. I'm going to assume that's a good thing ? Settings > CyanogenMod Settings


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 26, 2011)

@ tarun...
my suggestions for ur rom...

1. focus on batt. life
2. include supercharger and some tweaks frm xda..
3. fr launcher use go launcher ex
4. fr theme use miui theme or orion theme
5. include theme n wallpaper chooser
6. i dnt knw wats deodex, bt seen many using it and many demanding it.. so if u can, deodex ur rom..
7. include franco kernel
8. i will suggest dnt go for pure cm7 based rom.. see how andy from xda doing...
9. for many users of cm7 the gps is not working.. make sure dat urs gps works perfectly, this way many will be interested to try ur rom..
10. make sure the basic needs for a user is working perfectly in ur rom before releasing it..

will suggest u more later. i will really love to do dat.. we r all here for u.. so jst start developing.. we will follow u


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 26, 2011)

guys  i have problem when installing busybox.. the installer says "system/xbin could not be mounted as RW & install will fail" due to this problem i'm unable to use titanium backup... can u suggest some solution??

Sam fserve has released two kernels 1)Goldenleaf.v110919 & 2) CFS gbs.v18a
which is better? pl inform.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2011)

Try v18a GBS. (My personal suggestion)


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks krish i will go with v18a GBS.. 

i also tried to install TWRP after d horrible xperience with CWM..below r d steps given in xda to flash it..

    Download flashable zip from the OP and rename it "PG86IMG.zip" (without the quotes)
    Place in the root of the sdcard
    Power off phone (make sure you turn off hot boot or pull the battery when it's off)
    Power on the phone holding power and volume down
    Follow the prompts to flash it
    Delete .zip (PG86IMG.zip) after booting
    Enjoy

But when i Power on the phone holding power and volume down it switches on normally... there is no prompts to install custom recovery!! how to move on?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh, that sounds quite serious. Can I install it on top of this ?



of course. just download & flash.



FilledVoid said:


> I'm pretty sure I do. I'm going to assume that's a good thing ? Settings > CyanogenMod Settings



thanks 
yup. without CM setting, a CM rom is useless. most of the customization is gone the very moment.



chandrudme said:


> i also tried to install TWRP after d horrible xperience with CWM..below r d steps given in xda to flash it..
> 
> Download flashable zip from the OP and rename it "PG86IMG.zip" (without the quotes)
> Place in the root of the sdcard
> ...



have you already flashed it? if i remember correctly, i just downloaded & flashed like any other signed zip.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> of course. just download & flash.


At the moment I'm having a problem finding the downloadable zip file for this ? Ive found a few threads that require me to flash it through recovery though and I was avoiding that just in case CWM botches something up.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 27, 2011)

> is it possible somehow get the lg froyo camera app or new lg gingerbread camera app to hav installed in our custom rom.. ??



LG app that comes with the Stock Rom esp apps like Camera cannot be ported to CM7 and afaik only LG keyboard app is available.



> At the moment I'm having a problem finding the downloadable zip file for this ? Ive found a few threads that require me to flash it through recovery though and I was avoiding that just in case CWM botches something up.



Try in this


Also, will TWRP supports ext3 ? If not, the problem arise because of partition ?


CWM can be removed through adb ? Also use this XDA thread for more reference


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> Try in this
> 
> 
> Also, will TWRP supports ext3 ? If not, the problem arise because of partition ?
> ...


Lol I feel stupid now I couldn't find the downloadable mainly because I was searching for a recovery named twrp wile it was actually ThunderG . Thanks much for the link. I have installed it and now have that recovery on my phone. 

It looks much faster now and after charging it and moderate use I'm still at 63% battery charge which I might try to improve by installing the kernel mentioned below. Don't have many applications at the moment but here's a small picture of my phone. 

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8711/screenshotzcp.png​
Oh and by the way , what's the third button on the power control widget for ? The one that looks like cross-hairs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2011)

Great, but ThungerG is diff. I guess.

Take a look

TeamWin Recovery Project - xda-developers - Original Thread. Discontinued.

[RECOVERYs][ZIPs][TESTED]Flashable zip recovery files for P500 - xda-developers - Recovery Repo.

Latest TWRP Flashable ZIP : *www.megaupload.com/?d=NAKTCI6B

For kernel look at GBS v18a CFS : *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1227682


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm making a ROM just like HTC Sense based on CM7
UI+Performance=


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 27, 2011)

@krishnandu..Yep they are different but @ Doktornotor Forum , it seems they unofficially ported TWRP and added lot of their own features called as TWRP- ThunderG and this recovery is very good. 

@royal. tarun - Go Launcher Ex + HTC Sense Go Launcher Theme will do the UI for u.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh and by the way , what's the third button on the power control widget for ? The one that looks like cross-hairs.



GPS. you can always configure power widget acc to your needs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @krishnandu..Yep they are different but @ Doktornotor Forum , it seems they unofficially ported TWRP and added lot of their own features called as TWRP- ThunderG and this recovery is very good.



Ohh I didn't knew that.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 27, 2011)

> GPS. you can always configure power widget acc to your needs.


No wonder , I had a different icon for my htc Magic hence didn't notice it lol. Thanks all for the help on modding the phone I'm getting quite good backup at the moment so I doubt Ill install a new kernel but if I feel likes it going down fast Ill probably change my mind.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried Ubuntdroid ?

SonygenMod very heavily themed. Has anyone tried this too ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Sep 27, 2011)

@Sam: thanks I changed the kernel to v18a gbs and the problem is solved.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 27, 2011)

@royal.tarun - Good, u are working in DaxElectro's Rom Project. Best of Luck


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @Sam: thanks I changed the kernel to v18a gbs and the problem is solved.



glad to know


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 27, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i'm making a ROM just like HTC Sense based on CM7
> UI+Performance=



gr8 

is the TWRP is better than amon_ra thunderg cr ??

right nw am using franco kernel 19.4cfs after using bfs for many times. bt battery bckup has nt been improved that much. so my question to u all who using gbs kernel by fserve...

is fserve's kernel gbs-18a cfs/bfs is better then franco 19.4 cfs/bfs ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, I was using Franco's v19.4 BFS and shifted to GBS v18a BFS. But battery backup didn't improved. But then I moved to GBS v18a CFS and battery backup surprisingly improved drastically.

With WiFi and Data turned off, I loose 30% in around 9 hours with moderate usage. 40% - 45% in around 9 hours with lots of messaging and calls. When WiFi is turned on battery starts decreasing like 10%  - 20% in 2-3 hours or so.

I'd suggest you to try a battery caliberation. After that you'll loose your battery like hell, but after 2-3 days it'll get fixed.

For you I'll do another research and post you more accurate data tomorrow.

1. I've just charged my battery to 100%, I'll leave it overnight and will post you how much battery it consumes.
2. Without charging it tomorrow morning I'll take my mobile to office and again report back how much battery it consumes with messaging and phone calls.
3. After returning home I'll charge (if needed) and use WiFi and will post tomorrow night how much battery it consumes.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, I was using Franco's v19.4 BFS and shifted to GBS v18a BFS. But battery backup didn't improved. But then I moved to GBS v18a CFS and battery backup surprisingly improved drastically.
> 
> With WiFi and Data turned off, I loose 30% in around 9 hours with moderate usage. 40% - 45% in around 9 hours with lots of messaging and calls. When WiFi is turned on battery starts decreasing like 10%  - 20% in 2-3 hours or so.
> 
> ...



thx a trillion for ur reply and help   ...

wat rom and tweaks u using  ?? ur over clock settings ??
will try gbs-18a after getting ur feedback..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2011)

Mik_OS 6.5.7 + fserve GBS v18a CFS. No tweaks nothing else.
OC : 748/480
Governer : SmartassV2
I/O Sheduler : noop

1. Ok, you'll be amazed to hear that i left my mobile overnight and when I woke up at morning it was 98%. Yes, only 2% decreased in 8h 30m.

2. Now I'm back home from office..!! So it's 71% after 19h 50m.

So on 19h - 8h = 11h with calls and sms'es (moderate usage) it's 71%.

Turning on WiFi. Will post how fast it's getting drained now. It's around 8PM now. Noted 

3. It's 35% now after 23h 2m. I've turned on GPS and Google Maps for 1h.

So on 23h - 19h = 4h with WiFi on it's 35%. Means 71% - 35% = 36% on 4h if you turn on WiFi.

I turned on GPS and Google Maps along with WiFi for 1h, and it was down to around 60% from 71% within 1h.

After that I turned off GPS and killed Maps and within 3h with only WiFi on and chatting on Gtalk, along with Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Linked In, Yahoo Mail, Skype it was 60% - 35% = 25% for 3h.

I guess you got your idea 

Wish I could provide you screenshot. I've taken them too. But don't know the pictures are 0kb and there is no image getting captured.

Will update this post accordingly.

Finally find out the reason why shootme snaps was 0kb. My SD Card was full. Finally capturing the final graph for the day 

*i.imgur.com/3j10Q.png

*i.imgur.com/8GGjQ.png

*NOTE : * The red part in phone signals is because of I travel in metro in way and back to home from my office. Which consumes more battery trying to find signals.


----------



## Neo (Sep 28, 2011)

here's the tragedy...my phone's bricked and now up with the LG guys.
Dunno when the will give it back.
How i'm gonno live all these days without ma phone.



tmanikandan said:


> @krishnandu..Yep they are different but @ Doktornotor Forum , it seems they unofficially ported TWRP and added lot of their own features called as TWRP- ThunderG and this recovery is very good.
> 
> @royal. tarun - Go Launcher Ex + HTC Sense Go Launcher Theme will do the UI for u.



that wont do with any other launcher....
don't worry....i'hv something in mind.



tmanikandan said:


> @royal.tarun - Good, u are working in DaxElectro's Rom Project. Best of Luck



thanx


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is FServe Goldenleaf v18a, which is based on Franco's 19.4 kernel better than the original If so, what is better

I am still on MikOS 6.5.7 and Franco kernel 19.4 BFS


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2011)

Goldenleaf is not based on Franco's Kernel. Goldenleaf is seperate project. GBS is based on Franco's Kernel.

Yes it's better than Franco's. As it's based on Franco's v19.4 along with some battery tweaks and modifications. See my above post for battery consuming reports on v18a CFS.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Goldenleaf is not based on Franco's Kernel. Goldenleaf is seperate project. GBS is based on Franco's Kernel.
> 
> Yes it's better than Franco's. As it's based on Franco's v19.4 along with some battery tweaks and modifications. See my above post for battery consuming reports on v18a CFS.



Thanks bro...

Goldenleaf Vs GBS, which is better?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't tried Goldenleaf. I'm on GBS v18a. See my experience above on GBS.

And Sam is using Goldenleaf. Go back few posts and see his experience and decide. 

Or ask him to post fresh experience.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 28, 2011)

what are the best xvid encoding setting you use for viewing videos on the o1??

do you use same encoding setting for anime and others or different for each???

BTW i have been using moboplayer (special v6 version) from the beginning and find it the best video player. What do you prefer??


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> of course. just download & flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i haven't flashed it yet... got confused with the steps given in xda!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 29, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> here's the tragedy...my phone's bricked and now up with the LG guys.
> Dunno when the will give it back.
> How i'm gonno live all these days without ma phone.



ohh my 
what about warranty then ?


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> what are the best xvid encoding setting you use for viewing videos on the o1??
> 
> do you use same encoding setting for anime and others or different for each???
> 
> BTW i have been using moboplayer (special v6 version) from the beginning and find it the best video player. What do you prefer??



i don't watch much videos but mobo player is best for our phone.



pratik385 said:


> ohh my
> what about warranty then ?



they didn't ask anything .
i just told them that it is not switching on.
then he said to come again after 5 days.
dunno whether he will give it back it or no.
i'm gonno cry now....


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 29, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, I was using Franco's v19.4 BFS and shifted to GBS v18a BFS. But battery backup didn't improved. But then I moved to GBS v18a CFS and battery backup surprisingly improved drastically.
> 
> With WiFi and Data turned off, I loose 30% in around 9 hours with moderate usage. 40% - 45% in around 9 hours with lots of messaging and calls. When WiFi is turned on battery starts decreasing like 10%  - 20% in 2-3 hours or so.
> 
> ...



awesome research... thx a lot for ur time n thought on dis research ... waiting fr more results ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2011)

You are welcome 

I'll post few screenshots of battery consumption today at night after whole day normal phone usage as everyone would do practically, with Phone Calls, Messaging, WiFi, GPS, Music and Gaming for few hours.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 29, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You are welcome
> 
> I'll post few screenshots of battery consumption today at night after whole day normal phone usage as everyone would do practically, with Phone Calls, Messaging, WiFi, GPS, Music and Gaming for few hours.



okk..  waiting fr dat..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> here's the tragedy...my phone's bricked and now up with the LG guys.
> Dunno when the will give it back.
> How i'm gonno live all these days without ma phone.



 how it happened? were you testing your own ROM? 



royal.tarun said:


> they didn't ask anything .
> i just told them that it is not switching on.
> then he said to come again after 5 days.
> dunno whether he will give it back it or no.
> i'm gonno cry now....



expect a new mobile 

@Krishnandu, WOW. such heavy usage & still excellent battery. i'll flash same kernel tonight.

BTW everyday i am facing kernel panic though just once


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> how it happened? were you testing your own ROM?


no.
it happened when i was flashing through KDZ to downgrade baseband
Roms cannot brick mobile. Cuz mobile can be recovered through KDZ.



Sam said:


> expect a new mobile


you sure???

@krishnadu what a great battery life....thanx


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> you sure???



usually total brick mobile owners get a new one.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 29, 2011)

@krishnandu - Thanks for your impressive feedback. Waiting for more screenshots 

@Sam - Is it possible for LG to give a new mobile - afaik, modding is warranty void. If the problem resulted because of modding, can they replace the entire handset ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot..!! Didn't knew all of you'll like it.

Wait till today night to get more few screenshots. But that will be without WiFi and GPS. As I want to test how much max can I get by making my smartphone a dumbphone.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @Sam - Is it possible for LG to give a new mobile - afaik, modding is warranty void. If the problem resulted because of modding, can they replace the entire handset ?



you know we mod our mobile. do LG service centre guys know it too? NO. will they try to find cause of the brick? NO. they'll just try flashing a stock rom. if it fails & most likely it'll, then they should replace entire handset.

even if the mobile is sent to the head office of LG, i doubt they'll waste hours fiddling around the logs trying to find the reason for the brick.


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

then i should hope for the best.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 29, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, I was using Franco's v19.4 BFS and shifted to GBS v18a BFS. But battery backup didn't improved. But then I moved to GBS v18a CFS and battery backup surprisingly improved drastically.
> 
> With WiFi and Data turned off, I loose 30% in around 9 hours with moderate usage. 40% - 45% in around 9 hours with lots of messaging and calls. When WiFi is turned on battery starts decreasing like 10%  - 20% in 2-3 hours or so.
> 
> ...





Sam said:


> @Krishnandu, WOW. such heavy usage & still excellent battery. i'll flash same kernel tonight.



I flashed GBS... performance was smooth, battery life was good.

But I faced one problem... I could not connect to Data network (Vodafone 2G)

It just wouldn't connect, and even if it did for a few minutes, no data got transferred...

So, had to go back to Franco kernel 19.4 and my phone jumped back on the data network...

Could you two please check if your data networks connect and you can browse the web using GBS kernel?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is another screenshot with no WiFi and GPS but with 2hours of gaming.

*i.imgur.com/9Ua97.png

*i.imgur.com/1GHn2.png



AndroidFan said:


> I flashed GBS... performance was smooth, battery life was good.
> 
> But I faced one problem... I could not connect to Data network (Vodafone 2G)
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I'm also on Vodafone 2G.

It's working fine here.

*i.imgur.com/KpqMi.png


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2011)

on fserve's gbs v18a-cfs now


----------



## Hannibal09 (Sep 30, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> here's the tragedy...my phone's bricked and now up with the LG guys.
> Dunno when the will give it back.
> How i'm gonno live all these days without ma phone.



same happened with me, its with LG service now. they told me that they will change motherboard and give back in 5 days. will get back on Monday. Also i bricked it the same way you did, KDZ for downgrading base-band. so other users be carefull while downgrading base-band using KDZ


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2011)

@Sam, Awesome, do post your experience.

If you getting fast battery drain, calibrate once. It'd be fixed.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2011)

for now battery life isn't great. passed the day with 2G/3G on almost whole day. didn't get time to calibrate battery. lets see. battery life should increase.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm, use it for few days, battery life should increase. If it doesn't then caliberate.


----------



## tmanikandan (Sep 30, 2011)

Our thread crossed 1 lakh views   . Kudos to everyone who visited and posted in this thread 

@krishnandhu - Thanks once again for the screenshots and hope u r enjoying a good battery life .


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2011)

Kudos to persons like me, who just visits to see updates since he doesn't have an O1 now, but know it will be useful in the future!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ it'll help even if you go for some other mobile than Optimus One. O1 getting old but still best budget (below 10k) droid.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad I could help you 

Ya enjoying great battery life. Today I was on WiFi almost whole day, will post battery stats at night 

So here is it..

After a high WiFi usage and gaming..


*i.imgur.com/sQot6.png


----------



## gmg9 (Oct 1, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Glad I could help you
> 
> Ya enjoying great battery life. Today I was on WiFi almost whole day, will post battery stats at night
> 
> ...



awesome man...


----------



## Neo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hannibal09 said:


> same happened with me, its with LG service now. they told me that they will change motherboard and give back in 5 days. will get back on Monday. Also i bricked it the same way you did, KDZ for downgrading base-band. so other users be carefull while downgrading base-band using KDZ


when did you give them?


----------



## y2karthik (Oct 3, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> here's the tragedy...my phone's bricked and now up with the LG guys.
> Dunno when the will give it back.
> How i'm gonno live all these days without ma phone.




i think you had not disabled the LG Modem from the device manager,upgrade/downgrade without disabling the LG Modem was the main cause,
so guys while using KDZ this should be the first thing to do,thought of adding this will help some.........thanks


----------



## Hannibal09 (Oct 3, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> when did you give them?



Given them on 27th, got it back today. i found out that some service guy is using it for 3 days(call logs and SMS). hence they only took 3 days to repair...


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 3, 2011)

My Samsung Focus WP7 has arrived...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2011)

Hannibal09 said:


> Given them on 27th, got it back today. i found out that some service guy is using it for 3 days(call logs and SMS). hence they only took 3 days to repair...



your phone was violated for 3 days!


----------



## Neo (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice Service.
Lets see when i will get.
He told me to come today but i was busy.
Lets see tomorrow.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gollum said:


> your phone was violated for 3 days!


+1 


Hannibal09 said:


> Given them on 27th, got it back today. i found out that some service guy is using it for 3 days(call logs and SMS). hence they only took 3 days to repair...


you didnt complain about it? 


y2karthik said:


> i think you had not disabled the LG Modem from the device manager,upgrade/downgrade without disabling the LG Modem was the main cause,
> so guys while using KDZ this should be the first thing to do,thought of adding this will help some.........thanks



yup i think SAM, Android fan and gollum told this over many times...
thank god 

BTW: new official gingerbread, anybody using ?
is it better than v10b ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 4, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> +1
> 
> you didnt complain about it?
> 
> ...



official gingerbread SUCKS!!!
it feels like all the lg devs have changed is the android version no. in the about screen and everything else is the same =P
quadrant gives only around 600-800 points but i was getting arnd 1200-1500 points on CM7!
i switched back to miks rom immediately!


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

@ pratheek 
your DP says it all


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> +1
> 
> you didnt complain about it?
> 
> ...



yes it gives double the performance of froyo.
811 quadrant score whereas 400 of froyo.
x construct runs lag free
angry birds runs almost lag free
now x264 video playback power is there for mobo player to make use of so they run smooth too in software Codec. previously they ran really slow.
default player now plays full sd videos previously it gave resolution not supported error. better support for divx and xvid Codec profiles. anything works lol.
diodict Collins dictionary has been removed  can anyone upload it please?
i can run the apps simultaneously without lag (angry birds, download accelerator downloading in background, default music player playing music in background)
advanced task killer is also removed but i have its apk full version 
home screens still lag like before but that's not really a nuisance for me.
icon alignment in notification area is perfect.
gb animations are classy and cheezy 
battery usage bar is awesome! 
optimus one is now a true smartphone.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 5, 2011)

Gollum said:


> yes it gives double the performance of froyo.
> 811 quadrant score whereas 400 of froyo.
> x construct runs lag free
> angry birds runs almost lag free
> ...



which version of Gingerbread, i think there are two : v20d and v20e 
which one you used, i will upgrade to it in no time


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

its v20b, the Indian version.

oh also Facebook app and Facebook integration has been removed for whatever reason. so no Facebook buddy icons in the contacts field.

flash using kdz. link to tutorial in my sig.
but you will have to download v20b kdz file from xda


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 5, 2011)

i already have both v20b and v20e in kdz and ive already checked you guide 
I hated duplicate contacts due to facebook anyway they are of no use 
you using v20b ? 

thanks rep+
gollum..
 gollum... 
  gollum....


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

now i'm trying to change the kernel of the phone hut i don't know how to. so can anyone help. i want to have franco with stock ROM.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 5, 2011)

I have some problems.

For the last two days, I couldn't get a GPS connection. The GPS test app shows no satellite. I also couldn't access my phone from PC. The SD card doesn't mount.

So I did a hard reset. Now the SD card mounts on my PC, but GPS still doesn't work. Worse is, now Bluetooth and Wifi doesn't work either. 

Wifi keeps saying "obtaining ip address" even though I have set a static IP address. The same configuration wprked before. 

The computer cannot discover the phone over bluetooth, but the PC shows up in my phone but cannot connect. It's driving me mad.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> I have some problems.
> 
> For the last two days, I couldn't get a GPS connection. The GPS test app shows no satellite. I also couldn't access my phone from PC. The SD card doesn't mount.
> 
> ...



stock ROM or custom.
if its stock then take the phone to service


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 5, 2011)

Gollum said:


> stock ROM or custom.
> if its stock then take the phone to service



Stock ROM. I guess I have to go to service center.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

my quadrant score with stock gingerbread v20b
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/1973/snap20110924234434.jpg


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 5, 2011)

@black pearl - Take ur O1 to LG Service Center.

@Gollum - Good rating for v20b. But v20g has got lot of bug fixes compared to v20b. Have u ever tried v20g ? It seems GB V20g comes preloaded in O1 at Romania. Will it be available officially in India ?

offtopic - @ Gollum I liked ur art work of Emma Watson


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @black pearl - Take ur O1 to LG Service Center.
> 
> @Gollum - Good rating for v20b. But v20g has got lot of bug fixes compared to v20b. Have u ever tried v20g ? It seems GB V20g comes preloaded in O1 at Romania. Will it be available officially in India ?
> 
> offtopic - @ Gollum I liked ur art work of Emma Watson



v20g Romanian is the one with all the bugs. it was the first one to be released too.

the Indian ROM does not have any bugs for this one is for Indians and Indians are not to be messed with 

thanks for the comment on the sketch 
i'm gonna make Johnny Depp from pirates of the Caribbean next. just don't have a computer screen to take reference from 

wanna buy an amd fusion based NetBook but they cost 20k and i have saved up only 3k. might sell my optimus one if needed. but i can say that i will miss this phone if i do end up selling it.


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 5, 2011)

> v20g Romanian is the one with all the bugs. it was the first one to be released too



Thanks for this clarification as I was thinking on the other way round .




> wanna buy an amd fusion based NetBook but they cost 20k and i have saved up only 3k. might sell my optimus one if needed. but i can say that i will miss this phone if i do end up selling it.



With tablets getting very cheaper , why do u opt for netbook ? For big screen or for OS ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

os and hardware. nothing beats windows in terms of usability. also i can't make digital artwork on a tablet. those apps on a tablet are in the stage of infancy right now.
tablets don't have a usb port, where am i gonna connect my pen tablet or portable hdd. tablets don't even an rj45 port.
in reality, tablets are just for show off. they are just oversized smartphones which are difficult to hold and are hard to work efficiently with.


----------



## kaz (Oct 6, 2011)

Gollum said:


> in reality, tablets are just for show off. they are just oversized smartphones which are difficult to hold and are hard to work efficiently with.



200% agreed


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 6, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @black pearl - Take ur O1 to LG Service Center.



Well, after 3 days the GPS started working again, all by itself. I have no idea what happened.

The bluetooth I fixed by installing a different bluetooth stack on my PC, and the WiFi was restored too after fiddling with the settings. Surprisingly, the previous settings which were working fine refuse to work now.

Why did this happen?


----------



## Neo (Oct 6, 2011)

fu*k the LG service.
its been about 2 weeks now and no word when i will get it back.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> fu*k the LG service.
> its been about 2 weeks now and no word when i will get it back.



this is precisely why i didn't give my phone to service for dust under screen problem.
i feel your frustration bro. these service guys should get some sort of firing to get the job done


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 8, 2011)

wtf
i flashed cm7 few weeks ago but again came back to stock
now i cant get contacts back
i tried online sync account and sync>add account>google> have done sync contact> but it sync only email ids :X


----------



## gmg9 (Oct 9, 2011)

i hope someone like mik port the ICS to p500.. would be a real fun..


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 9, 2011)

gmg9 said:


> i hope someone like mik port the ICS to p500.. would be a real fun..



A few apps will be ported. Maybe a decent ICS launcher will be available...

But there is no hope of seeing ICS on outdated hardware...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2011)

ICS will come to HTC WS & LG ON for sure. and maybe CM8 will be ICS based. hope some DEV make it work but as androidfan has already mentioned, some apps will be ported for sure.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 9, 2011)

See Music 4.0.1 for ICS... it was leaked a couple of days ago and is quite good...

Download APK -- *forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=742905&d=1318013484


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2011)

CM 7.1.0 out for Optimus One 

CyanogenMod 7.1.0 (Android 2.3.7)

downloading now & will update today evening


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> CM 7.1.0 out for Optimus One
> 
> CyanogenMod 7.1.0 (Android 2.3.7)
> 
> downloading now & will update today evening



Review please... Main questions:

Does sliding on the status bar control brightness?

Does touch-to-focus work on the camera?

I will also upgrade tonight... 

Cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2011)

Ya sam, don't forget to put your experience.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2011)

yup. sliding your finger on the status bar increases brightness in small steps.

touch to focus? how to check that? 

other important points:
camera can be muted
volume key does't zoom in/out camera
battery backup is lot better
new lockscreen (modified froyo)
1 new CM theme
a lot of settings pre-configured.

will list more if i notice


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys, any way to get rid of new market?? It got updated automatically. And it's slower like hell. I just try to assume if this is the case in WiFi how would it perform under EDGE.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2011)

try this: applications> manage applications > market > uninstall update. that should revert market back to the 2.x.x

under EDGE it takes almost a minute for the first of the WP7 like block to appear


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2011)

can't be done. it keeps updating every time i remove it. also keeps updating Bollywoodji even if i de-select allow auto update.


----------



## funzuloo (Oct 12, 2011)

not able to save a screen shot in new CM7 update.....same for all?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats really ridiculous. Same problem for all.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 12, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> not able to save a screen shot in new CM7 update.....same for all?



Screenshot works fine with me... I am on Mik OS 6.5.8 CM 7.1 with GBS kernel 18a...


----------



## nj_gamer (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been running Mik's CM7 port for quite some time now, I want to upgrade to 6.5.8 I have a few doubts regarding it.

1)Do i have to wipe data, cache and dalvik cache? or just the 2 caches would suffice? I'm currently running francisco's 19.4 kernel, so just confused about what to wipe. I don't mind wiping everything. as i've backed up most of my data.
2)I'm using Link2SD and i've stored many apps in the ext4 partition of my microsd card, How do i back up the apps stored in the card, I use titanium, but will it restore the apps to the ext4 partition? or do i install Link2SD and do the linking again?
3)I'm using amon_ra's Thunderg custom recovery, should i change to clockwork? If i have to, then how to i remove amon_ra's custom recovery and replace it with Clockwork recovery?

Hope i was clear enough in describing my questions.

-Nj


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2011)

nj_gamer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been running Mik's CM7 port for quite some time now, I want to upgrade to 6.5.8 I have a few doubts regarding it.
> 
> 1)Do i have to wipe data, cache and dalvik cache? or just the 2 caches would suffice? I'm currently running francisco's 19.4 kernel, so just confused about what to wipe. I don't mind wiping everything. as i've backed up most of my data.



Cleaning both the cache should suffice but better clean data. After flashing 6.5.8 if you want you can flash any kernel again without any problem.



> 2)I'm using Link2SD and i've stored many apps in the ext4 partition of my microsd card, How do i back up the apps stored in the card, I use titanium, but will it restore the apps to the ext4 partition? or do i install Link2SD and do the linking again?



No idea. Wait for others to respond, as I don't use these stuffs.



> 3)I'm using amon_ra's Thunderg custom recovery, should i change to clockwork? If i have to, then how to i remove amon_ra's custom recovery and replace it with Clockwork recovery?



Nope, you don't need to change your recovery. Flash it using Amon_RA.



> Hope i was clear enough in describing my questions.
> 
> -Nj


----------



## nj_gamer (Oct 12, 2011)

@krishnandu.sarkar
Thanks for clearing the doubts  I'll wait for others regarding the Link2SD part...

The reason why i asked about Clockwork recovery is because Mik's instruction on updating the newest google apps is via clockwork, is there a way to do it via amon_ra thunderG?


----------



## Natasha (Oct 12, 2011)

*ohhh!! it looks stunning!...may i please know the price and is it an Android phone*? ? ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2011)

@nj_gamer Generally people use CWM, and for newbies installing it is most easier, as it can be installed automatically using ROM Manager without any need to adb and all.

So generally dev's over XDA refer to CWM.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> not able to save a screen shot in new CM7 update.....same for all?



i can.

but i have a BIG problem. raise the minimum frequency to 480 & BAM!!! kernel panic. & now i was using Internet on my PC through USB tethering & suddenly kernel panic again. don't know whats wrong. will reflash the rom. also battery backup has gone down a lo after i calibrated battery once.



Natasha said:


> *ohhh!! it looks stunning!...may i please know the price and is it an Android phone*? ? ?



hmmm.



nj_gamer said:


> The reason why i asked about Clockwork recovery is because Mik's instruction on updating the newest google apps is via clockwork, is there a way to do it via amon_ra thunderG?





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @nj_gamer Generally people use CWM, and for newbies installing it is most easier, as it can be installed automatically using ROM Manager without any need to adb and all.
> 
> So generally dev's over XDA refer to CWM.



or switch to TWRP recovery. flash it using amonra recovery.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 12, 2011)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i flashed miks latest version today (6.5.8) and it was very unstable so i went back to miks older stable version 6.5.5 which i use regularly and without problems but, after flashing it i cant see my status bar any more and the phone keeps rebboting at the CM7 logo 
i dont know wat to do!!! the phone restarts at the CM7 logo after just abt 2 seconds at the lockscreen once it starts up!! pleeeezzz help!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2011)

In that case try flashing 6.5.8 once more by wiping data, and cache, dalvik cache.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 12, 2011)

but i dont want to lose any of my app data or anything like that....
and also, mik said that v shud update google apps to the latest version through clockwork mod but i wanted to retain amonra so i flashed 6.5.8 without updating the gapps....


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 12, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i flashed miks latest version today (6.5.8) and it was very unstable so i went back to miks older stable version 6.5.5 which i use regularly and without problems but, after flashing it i cant see my status bar any more and the phone keeps rebboting at the CM7 logo
> i dont know wat to do!!! the phone restarts at the CM7 logo after just abt 2 seconds at the lockscreen once it starts up!! pleeeezzz help!!!





pratheekb96 said:


> but i dont want to lose any of my app data or anything like that....
> and also, mik said that v shud update google apps to the latest version through clockwork mod but i wanted to retain amonra so i flashed 6.5.8 without updating the gapps....



Bro... I am also on Amonra...

Do this...

Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache... Then Flash Mik 6.5.8 again and then wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache again...

Reboot device to Android... It will be unstable without GAPPS... mine was also very unstable...

Again enter Recovery. Flash the latest GAPPS update from Amonra itself... -- *goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip

Clear cache and Dalvik cache and reboot to Android again...

That way your phone would become stable. Without GAPPS, it is unstable... Also, don't forget to flash Franco's latest kernel or fserve's spinoff of it...

All the best...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

always use nandroid backup or at least use titanium backup. 

about the stuck in CM logo, read this: 


> If you get bootloop or stuck at LG logo do next:
> Sometimes Recovery can't format /system so you need to clear /system manually. You can do it with this zip (flash as always in recovery), or in mounts menu (clockworkmod recovery only), or with adb:
> 1. Mount /system in recovery.
> 2. adb shell rm -rf /system/*
> You get 1 error. This is ok.



but even i have faced same problem before (don't remember which version it was, etc) but flashing the patch didn't help.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 12, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i'm making a ROM just like HTC Sense based on CM7
> UI+Performance=



Keeeeeep it up dude .... Il be waiting for it .... Gona buy OP1 soon ... and as soon as ibuy it ... Wuld put mik's CM7 mod ... 
Has ne1 put the latest .... beta6.5.8 (2011-10-10)
???? Hows it working ???


----------



## Jishnu (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry guys.I am LATECOMER...

I have been a proud owner of O1.I bought the phone 3 MONTHS AGO.

I came to know abt this thread arnd these days.

Anyway I have rooted and flashed CM7 mikos port 6.5.8 and its goddamn GOOD.

UNLOCK UR PHONE's TRUE POTENTIAL guys...

With STOCK ROM O1's just a LION IN A CAGE.....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2011)

Working Adobe flashplayer ver. 10.2 on Optimus P500


----------



## gmg9 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> Working Adobe flashplayer ver. 10.2 on Optimus P500



thx fr sharing... working here.. bt sometimes the default browser crashes ..


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 13, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Bro... I am also on Amonra...
> 
> Do this...
> 
> ...



THANK U SO MUCH!!!! it finally started working!!! i owe u one bro!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 13, 2011)

Jishnu said:


> Sorry guys.I am LATECOMER...
> 
> I have been a proud owner of O1.I bought the phone 3 MONTHS AGO.
> 
> ...



Hey can u post me a HOW - To and d files u used .. Im desperately dyin to do it .... plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
i have the mik_os.zip file (86mb) ... getting gapps now


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 13, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Keeeeeep it up dude .... Il be waiting for it .... Gona buy OP1 soon ... and as soon as ibuy it ... Wuld put mik's CM7 mod ...
> Has ne1 put the latest .... beta6.5.8 (2011-10-10)
> ???? Hows it working ???



yeah i installed 6.5.8 (after a huge headache!) and its seems to be really gud!
quadrant scores have improved by just a bit and ders a new lockscreen as well....definetly worth upgrading it



vinyasmusic said:


> Hey can u post me a HOW - To and d files u used .. Im desperately dyin to do it .... plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> i have the mik_os.zip file (86mb) ... getting gapps now



first time ur installing custom ROM??


----------



## Neo (Oct 13, 2011)

oooooooyyyyeeeah.
just got my o1 back from service. 
i just wanted to know if it is safe to flash v10e over v20b.
so many new users joined our community.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 13, 2011)

Why isn't the price of Optimus One coming down? I am really disappointed. While the rest of the world is using Dual core processors like Tegra 2 and Omap4... We are still stuck with cheap chips which are not coming down in price. You can get an unlocked Samsung Focus running 1 GHz Snapdragon processors for 220 USD unlocked... Why is Optimus One still at 10k? I still remember way back in January and February 2011 when people were buying Optimus One for 9.4k

Damn these greedy companies like LG... Even Defy has come down from 17k to 13k...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like you are desperate for the prices of O1 to be reduced.
I am too. Don't know what's the motive behind LG for not reducing the price is. But I am guessing it has got something to do with it's undeniable success.

Btw, if O1 doesn't reduce it's price, I think I am gonna buy a dual sim phone along with Aakash Android Tablet.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2011)

2 of my friends went for Galaxy fit after they saw me using Optimus One. they just want an Android mobile within 11k. and neither of them will mod their mobile. will be fun to compare a heavily modded + overclocked O1 against a stock fit. at least i can brag about my mobile 1 more time


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ I have handled Galaxy Fit. Poor screen, decent camera, plasticky body... Didn't like it. Optimus is better looking...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 14, 2011)

Should i get LG Optimus One this diwali or wait for LG Optimus Net / Univa. 13k


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 14, 2011)

For 13k better go for Defy.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 14, 2011)

Howz defy's battery backup ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 14, 2011)

> Should i get LG Optimus One this diwali or wait for LG Optimus Net / Univa. 13k



Still not purchased a new mobile ? Oops. It seems you are very much getting confused and Is this ur confusion, the delay of ur postponement in buying a new mobile ?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 14, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Should i get LG Optimus One this diwali or wait for LG Optimus Net / Univa. 13k



definetly go for defy


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 16, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> yeah i installed 6.5.8 (after a huge headache!) and its seems to be really gud!
> quadrant scores have improved by just a bit and ders a new lockscreen as well....definetly worth upgrading it
> 
> 
> first time ur installing custom ROM??



Congrats buddy ... yeah even i have seen the vids of new unlock screen ... an improvemnt of HTC Sense UI 

Yeah ... my first time  Not afraid of nethin ... wanna explore the limits of Android 
But plz help

Guys wer r u getting DEFY for 13k 
?????



AndroidFan said:


> Bro... I am also on Amonra...
> 
> Do this...
> 
> ...



Bro can u post me a HOW-TO steps ... im confused abt the steps ... all follow diff methods ..... plz help ...... plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2011)

copy rom to sd card. boot into custom recovery. wipe cache & dalvik cache (there is an option in menu, search for it). install rom. reboot mobile. now copy the gaaps zip file to mem card & flash it sameway. you may wipe cache & dalvik cache after installing new rom or kernel or gaaps. its yopto you.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 16, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Congrats buddy ... yeah even i have seen the vids of new unlock screen ... an improvemnt of HTC Sense UI
> 
> Yeah ... my first time  Not afraid of nethin ... wanna explore the limits of Android
> But plz help
> ...



[How To] Install CyanogenMod 7.1 / Android Gingerbread 2.3.7 on LG Optimus One P500 « Tech Bytes

dat shud help u out
defys price has dropped dwn to abt 13k so its like available everywhere at dat price


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> definetly go for defy



Moto service is poor here in punjab. 



tmanikandan said:


> Still not purchased a new mobile ? Oops. It seems you are very much getting confused and Is this ur confusion, the delay of ur postponement in buying a new mobile ?



You are right my bro !!! Confusion !!!! 
Got new Gfive c200 last week  but Now i have to get something.

^^ Howz defy's battery backup ?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 16, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> [How To] Install CyanogenMod 7.1 / Android Gingerbread 2.3.7 on LG Optimus One P500 « Tech Bytes
> 
> dat shud help u out
> defys price has dropped dwn to abt 13k so its like available everywhere at dat price



Thanks buddy  .... had stumbled upon that site a few days back .... Thanks for d effort .... 
Letsbuy has Defy at 14799 and flipkart has it at even higher price ... Searched a lot of places ... cant get it below dat range .... Wer did u get 1 ??? 
I wanna get dat one for my bro .... 



Sam said:


> copy rom to sd card. boot into custom recovery. wipe cache & dalvik cache (there is an option in menu, search for it). install rom. reboot mobile. now copy the gaaps zip file to mem card & flash it sameway. you may wipe cache & dalvik cache after installing new rom or kernel or gaaps. its yopto you.





Thanks for keepin it Short n Sweet .... The essence of Rooting ang Flashing !!


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 16, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Thanks buddy  .... had stumbled upon that site a few days back .... Thanks for d effort ....
> Letsbuy has Defy at 14799 and flipkart has it at even higher price ... Searched a lot of places ... cant get it below dat range .... Wer did u get 1 ???
> I wanna get dat one for my bro ....
> 
> ...



haha, ur welcome man =)

the price of defy in bangalore is 13.6k


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 17, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> haha, ur welcome man =)
> 
> the price of defy in bangalore is 13.6k



Well i guess NAtional market has it at that price or below .... Haveta check 
SP Market as well ... Thanks for d info ...


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 18, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Well i guess NAtional market has it at that price or below .... Haveta check
> SP Market as well ... Thanks for d info ...



np =D


----------



## Hannibal09 (Oct 19, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Thanks buddy  .... had stumbled upon that site a few days back .... Thanks for d effort ....
> Letsbuy has Defy at 14799 and flipkart has it at even higher price ... Searched a lot of places ... cant get it below dat range .... Wer did u get 1 ???
> I wanna get dat one for my bro ....


you can get discount upto Rs. 1200 on letsbuy, then will cost Rs 13599/- only


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 19, 2011)

Hannibal09 said:


> you can get discount upto Rs. 1200 on letsbuy, then will cost Rs 13599/- only



discount coupons from retailmenot ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 19, 2011)

Let us keep this thread dedicated for O1 discussion. Lets not spoil it.

So discuss deal matter over *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/143409-mobile-deals-price-updates-digitians.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/93253-buying-new-mobile-check-out-these-sites.html


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 20, 2011)

anyone using GO launcher must try the new ICS theme. looks good.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> anyone using GO launcher must try the new ICS theme. looks good.



I am on Go Launcher... but could not find the new ICS theme... Could you post a link or QR Code please?


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 20, 2011)

> I am on Go Launcher... but could not find the new ICS theme... Could you post a link or QR Code please?



Here's the link


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 20, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Here's the link



This is not a Go Launcher theme...

IMO, this launcher was released before ICS came out. Will wait for a few days for the update to come out.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 20, 2011)

Ice Cream Sandwich (theme). install it. then select the launcher theme from within GO Launcher. tried with AWD but looks equally bad.

for the wallpaper download manually, edit & set. the bundled wallpaper are too big & looks blurred.


----------



## Klub Class (Oct 20, 2011)

My LG P500 currently runs on official 2.3.3 GB ROM. I'm thinking on the lines of flashing a custom ROM. 

Basically I want to flash a Custom ROM which is :


Stable 
Working GPS 
Good Battery Life 
Decent Camera Clarity

Any suggestions? 

Further, I've a query :

1) I just went through xda forum and came across a line which read as :



> This ROM runs on old baseband.



Truth to be told, I don't understand what exactlyis old baseband and new baseband.

*Someone please explain me :*


The difference between old & new basebands 
How to switch from one baseband to other, say from _old to new_ or _new to old_.
PS: The only thing I know of basebands is that it refers to the range of frequencies of signals.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 21, 2011)

Klub Class said:


> My LG P500 currently runs on official 2.3.3 GB ROM. I'm thinking on the lines of flashing a custom ROM.
> 
> Basically I want to flash a Custom ROM which is :
> 
> ...



for a stable ROM u cud chek out miks roms at xda at this link
miks rom is very stable and has pretty gud battery life despite wat every1 says.... gps probably will take a long time to lock on to ur position and u mite b disappointed with the camera performance.....
for a list of all available roms,kernels, etc go here

since u upgraded ur O1 to official gingerbread, ur phone has a new baseband...most of the custom roms only work on the older baseband
baseband is basically a type of frequency band that communicates with ur simcards signals so if u dont hv the right baseband, ur simcard wont work

if u want to use custom roms which require the older baseband like miks rom or almost all cyanogen roms, ull have to flash this fix for ur baseband....then ur simcard will start working but u probably wont b able to use the sim network connection (2G/3G)


----------



## tmanikandan (Oct 22, 2011)

> This is not a Go Launcher theme



Sorry as I thought that you are asking about the ICS launcher

IRIS for Android..> It is similar to Siri of Iphone. Please do check it and I feel it is good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 22, 2011)

Klub Class said:


> My LG P500 currently runs on official 2.3.3 GB ROM. I'm thinking on the lines of flashing a custom ROM.
> 
> Basically I want to flash a Custom ROM which is :
> 
> ...



As already said by pratheekb96, Mik's CM7 is the best stable ROM out there.

Data and everything else will work, after downgrading baseband...

Check...
1. New Baseband ROM(Official 2.3.3 nd Related)to Old Baseband ROMs(Phoenix,CM7)OMG Guide - xda-developers
2. [GUIDE] How to upgrade/downgrade baseband for noobs - xda-developers
3. [HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers

for downgrading basebands...

Flash...
[KERNEL][04 SEP]franco.Kernel |.v19.4| 2.6.32.46 - xda-developers or [KERNEL][12 OCT] Goldenleaf .v111012 / franco.Kernel.v19.4-gbs.v18c - xda-developers (For Mik's 6.5.x)

---OR---

[KERNEL][02 OCT]franco.Kernel | .v1.1-02102011 | 2.6.35.14 - xda-developers (For Mik's 6.6.x)

...to get better performance and better battery backup.

You will be disappointed by camera performance like us all...

But GPS works fine for me by default, which doesn't works fine for many others. If yours take a lot of time to get Lock, apply AGPS Patch LG Optimus One 2.2 (New LG Build) | GET BACK TO RAPID GPS LOCK & MORE SATS - xda-developers to fix GPS problem.

If you experience camera flicker after flashing try [FIX][SOURCE] Camera Flicker - xda-developers to fix.

And finally...the whole tutorial, downgrading baseband -> rooting -> flashing custom recovery -> custom ROM.
[HOWTO] Flashing To Old Baseband Using KDZ + Rooting + Installing Custom Recovery - xda-developers


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2011)

i will stop using my optimus for internet, movies and games from today. for today i get my second laptop and third computer. 
this, however, means that from today, i will start testing custom roms in this phone. currently running official GB. so, will have to downgrade to v2.2 with kdz and then root and then the steps above.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 22, 2011)

Yup..!! Just read what I wrote above, downgrade baseband, root, install custom recovery and flash custom ROM's


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

@Gollum, or try some custom roms based on official V20B or the one ported from Optimus Net before you downgrading your mobile to old baseband.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 22, 2011)

does any think that ICS will come to our beloved optimus??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

yes 



Spoiler



unofficially


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 22, 2011)

any idea when???


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Google will open source ICS code at the end of December, as far as I know... So, a few months after that, we can expect CyanogenMod 9 based on ICS...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

yup. CM9 is the most likely source of ICS for our mobile. maybe ICS build for Xperia X8 can directly be ported.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 22, 2011)

So cyanogen8 was supposed to be honeycomb?? And I'm guessing it nvr happened coz honeycombs source code was not released??

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 22, 2011)

So our phone is capable of running ICS right?? I mean like hardware wise??

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> @Gollum, or try some custom roms based on official V20B or the one ported from Optimus Net before you downgrading your mobile to old baseband.



isn't official GB unrootable


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

i don't know. never read the instructions about rooting for official GB. as i am not even remotely interested.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess it's can be rooted.

Check [TUTORIAL]LG Optimus one P500 with stock 2.3.3. ROM - xda-developers


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2011)

looks difficult, I guess my phone will remain stock forever.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2011)

why? downgrade to froyo & try


----------



## NainO (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ is that possible???


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 23, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ is that possible???



of course it is!


----------



## kaz (Oct 26, 2011)

lg update tool is the worst software i have ever seen..

when my college wifi is giving 200-300kilobytes/secs in orbit and idm then also it gets stucked and it i have to restart it again..

any safe alternative for updating????????


----------



## Gollum (Oct 26, 2011)

use kdz updater.
download update file at full speed using idm and then flash it using kdz updater.
update file will be at xda Android Dev forum.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Oct 27, 2011)

5 months used lg optimus one for Rs.6000 including all accessories and screen guard with 7months warranty

is that a good deal ?
urgently required your suggestions.

thanks in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2011)

yes if the mobile is in perfect condition.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Oct 27, 2011)

will meet him tomorrow for checking it.

it is updated to gb and also rooted. does the rooting voids it's warranty?
is it good to buy a rooted phone? since I haven't used any android phone yet, I don't know anything about these stuffs


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2011)

^^ nope. rooting doesn't void warranty. & even if someone says it does, unrooting is easy.

check 1 more thing: if there is any dust under the screen. inspect closely. old models (mfg before 2011) have this problem.


----------



## RizEon (Oct 28, 2011)

The default browser icon went missing(photo) . I thought reinstall wud fix it so i removed n reinstalled it from titanium backup but that dint work...no more default browser. On google i found the app under do NOT remove list. 
I downed the apk n copied it to system/apps..changed its permission to match others (read for all, write for user) n that was supposed to fix it for prev users but dint work for me....the odex file wasnt created either n running the apk says package not installed. 
Tried wid packages frm two differentsources...same issue... did it to a 3rd 'metroWEB' browserz apk...it showed up in menu immediately but kept force closing.
Any idea whats wrong?? This shouldve worked.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Oct 28, 2011)

checked that mobile, perfectly alright. looks new.

but he says a price of 8k

what should i do? 
considering the fact that, the lg optimus one market price is still above 10k , is it worth spending 8k for a 5 month used phone (GB update, rooted, 7 month warranty, extra case, screen guard, no scratch ) ??

if no, what is the maximum price i can spend for that dream?


----------



## NainO (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^ IMO he is demanding too much for a 5 month old phone...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2011)

Mr.rebel said:


> checked that mobile, perfectly alright. looks new.
> 
> but he says a price of 8k
> 
> ...



earlier he was quoting 6k. don't pay penny more than 7k. else wait a month. once O.Net & G.Y are freely available, O.Net should get priced at 9k or so. grab it then.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Oct 30, 2011)

thankyou all for your valuable advice.
I'll wait for 10 more days.
but I'm eager to get an android.
it's hard to wait more

bargained and he agreed for 7300.
how is it?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr.rebel said:


> thankyou all for your valuable advice.
> I'll wait for 10 more days.
> but I'm eager to get an android.
> it's hard to wait more
> ...



show him the market price of Optimus Net. 7k will be a better price for an used mobile.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> show him the market price of Optimus Net. 7k will be a better price for *a* used mobile.



fixed. 
in other news, gollum found out that more and more budget smartphones are now equipped with a 1ghz CPU. So why go for slower ones.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone here using Mik's 6.5.8?? Please put your inputs 

Well, I followed the thread over XDA, but it seems that few facing many bugs and few of them no bug at all.

I didn't felt like updating till now as I was really happy with my present ROM + Kernel, i.e. 6.5.7 + GBS v18a

But nowadays I get too many FC's, black screen bug appeared out of nowhere, phone hangs, wakelocks etc. 

So thinking of updating and trying the new ROM.

As this is my primary phone, I dont like testing ROM's like others.


----------



## gmg9 (Oct 31, 2011)

same here .. . didn't update aftr seeing 6.5.8 feedbck. I am happy with 6.5.7 + ffk 19.4cfs, getting fc for markets, dsp n a few apps .. 
bt no bb bug yet .. sometimes wifi needs to reenable .. I think oc n governor r responsible for this ..
mine oc @ 480/768 smoothass v2...
state urs ... try to change governor or try not to oc .. see if da probs continue ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya, I've 480/768 SmartassV2 OC'd.

Thanks, will try changing Governer and not to OC, one by one and provide feedback.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

no FC but wakelock problem is there. maybe after i flashed goldenleaf kernel.


----------



## Neo (Oct 31, 2011)

6.5.8 is not that good. I tested it and now i'm back to 6.6.1.
and when i tried it with francos kernel 19.4 , the black screen bug totally took over. Not getting the screen at all.
Also DSP manager doesn't work in there...


----------



## sganesh (Oct 31, 2011)

Currently im using V20C which has lot of problems like worst battery life,GPS not working so on..Even with data connection diabled its not giving even 1 day without charging..
Which is Best Softwareversion available for LG optimus one?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm thanks for your opinion.

Actually don't know why my setup started creating problems. The main problem is Launcher gets FC now and then. I'm using Launcher Pro.

Lets see if changing governer helps as gmg9 suggested, I was using SmartassV2, now I shifted to InteractiveX, seems more stable than before.

Lets see for few days, otherwise I need to stop OC'ing my device. Looks like it's dying


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

time for some oxygen? anyone tried it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

What's that?? :O

Wow..!! Didn't noticed..!! How about AOSP??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

i think oxygen ROM is a mix of AOSP + CM. too lazy to google  i'll go for a tried & tested ROM than a brand new project (AOSP).

currently only 2 AOSP available. one is Andy's. tested it when first released but it too suffering from blackscreen bug & bad lockscreen. the 2nd AOSP is still raw. but looks promising.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice, lets wait and see the feedback for Oxygen.


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> currently only 2 AOSP available. one is Andy's. tested it when first released but it too suffering from blackscreen bug & bad lockscreen. the 2nd AOSP is still raw. but looks promising.


Andy's ROM is CAF and not AOSP.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2011)

> The new rom is based on CodeAurora's Android Gingerbread, CM7 and android open source code (2.3.4 and 2.3.5).



actually its a mix of 3, not just AOSP.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 1, 2011)

My O1 is generating background static noise. it is not just the speaker as ive checked with the earphones as well. Could it just be dust inside the phone?? anyone else experienced this??


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 1, 2011)

I am very disappointed with the overall Android experience provided by companies like LG and Samsung. Hackers have to do all the heavy lifting for these companies to make their devices VFM... Imagine Optimus One on stock ROM... it is complete ****...

I am sorely disappointed to find out the LG won't be updating world's first dual core Android phone, LG Optimus 2X to Ice Cream Sandwich... -- LG confirms no Ice Cream Sandwich for Optimus 2X - SlashGear

This is so sickening... I will try my best to ensure my next phone is a Nexus... No more going after unreliable OEM phones... Come June 2012, I will get a Nexus... that is the only option now... else will go for Nokia WP7/WP8 device...


----------



## pratheekb96 (Nov 2, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I am very disappointed with the overall Android experience provided by companies like LG and Samsung. Hackers have to do all the heavy lifting for these companies to make their devices VFM... Imagine Optimus One on stock ROM... it is complete ****...
> 
> I am sorely disappointed to find out the LG won't be updating world's first dual core Android phone, LG Optimus 2X to Ice Cream Sandwich... -- LG confirms no Ice Cream Sandwich for Optimus 2X - SlashGear
> 
> This is so sickening... I will try my best to ensure my next phone is a Nexus... No more going after unreliable OEM phones... Come June 2012, I will get a Nexus... that is the only option now... else will go for Nokia WP7/WP8 device...



yup it is pretty sad....but thank god for whoever made xda!! =D
galaxy nexus registration is open, u cud register alredy =P


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 2, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> yup it is pretty sad....but thank god for whoever made xda!! =D
> galaxy nexus registration is open, u cud register alredy =P



I can't spare extra cash right now for it... But in a few months, I might...


----------



## NainO (Nov 3, 2011)

AndroidFan said:
			
		

> I am sorely disappointed to find out the LG won't be updating world's first dual core Android phone, LG Optimus 2X to Ice Cream Sandwich...



Dont worry, LG Optimus 2X will get ICS update after all, the saga is over


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 3, 2011)

NainO said:


> Dont worry, LG Optimus 2X will get ICS update after all, the saga is over



Optimus 2X does not even have official Gingerbread ROM yet... and we are to believe they will update it to ICS... lol...

LG, you can't fool customers now...


----------



## sganesh (Nov 3, 2011)

Currently im using V20C -official update which has lot of problems like worst battery life,GPS not working so on..Even with data connection diabled its not giving even 1 day without charging..
Which is Best Softwareversion available for LG optimus one?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 3, 2011)

sganesh said:


> Currently im using V20C -official update which has lot of problems like worst battery life,GPS not working so on..Even with data connection diabled its not giving even 1 day without charging..
> Which is Best Softwareversion available for LG optimus one?



I use Mik's Cyanogenmod 7.1 v6.5.8 with Fserve's fork of Franco kernal 19.4... I am very happy with the performance and battery life. --- [UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.8,testing:6.6.1] CyanogenMod 7.1.0 (Android 2.3.7) - xda-developers

There might be better ROMs out there... haven't checked them out yet...


----------



## NainO (Nov 3, 2011)

@AndroidFan

Gingerbread_is_coming_on_lg_optimus_2x_3d_and_black_in_november
Lets see whether LG update them or not as promised, if they do we can hope for ICS on Optimus 2X...


----------



## Neo (Nov 5, 2011)

Why to care about 2X when we have O1???


----------



## sim (Nov 5, 2011)

hi 

i have a lg optimus one & recently i am facing a problem with it in loading android market

when i click market > it shows loading and keeps on showing that & nothing happing

i tried to find out solution on internet & found many android users r facing problems like this & its because of some new updates from google

one solution i found

settings > application >market> unstall updates

after that it works fine but when i swich of my phone & starts again i get same problem

please suggest how to solve it

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2011)

i guess your market version is 3.1.5. try updating to 3.3.11 manually.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 5, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> Why to care about 2X when we have O1???



The problem is, can we trust LG in the future? Its official GB update for Optimus One is crappy as hell. Regular users should not have to install custom ROMs to use their phones properly. Most cannot do it.

Its good that hackers have developed and ported CM7 for my phone... that is something LG should have done with its enormous resources.

IMO, pure Google is the best experience... Nexus should launch in India... That will be my next phone...


----------



## Tanveerpa (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi
i updated my o1from froyo to gb 2.3.3.  But since then the battery is gettimg disharged so quickly. Today morning at 9.30 i swithed off my mobile and afternoon when i saw the mobile is struck at android logo. Then i removed battery, inserted it again  and switched on. To my surprise battery level was only 32%  which was 100% when i swithed it off. Since then the bartery isgetting discharged very fast. Say wirhinone hour of very light use some 20% battery disharged. Its getting o er like hel. Please help what to do? Ya i do want to flash cuatom rom but afraid of bricking.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

calibrate your battery once.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 7, 2011)

finally brought my optimus one today.

it is manufactured in october 2011.

got a nice in-ear headset (without mic). does all the lg optimus one comes with such a type of headset?
will check the quality and update here.

I would like to change my stock 2 GB card to a 8GB.please suggest a good brand and class


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

congrats 

there should be a mic. does the headphone look like this:


Spoiler



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZMo51VKkmAQ/TgQf_kxAwaI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/iXRPbg_w0f4/s640/IMG_20110624_105306.jpg



for memory card check flipkart. they have Class4 & Class10 8Gb cards.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive the same one btw stock 2.2.2 v10d is running great on wifi, 1.5 days back up 
Im enjoying it, have CM7 but i dont know its not well organied :S


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah, the very same stuff.

i've heard class 4 8 gb card in lg optimus one shows unmounting problems. Is that true?

sorry, I forgot to mention.

I got 3gb internet usage for 3months from Aircel and Docomo with the phone, an offer from lg


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

unmounting problem with Android 2.2. was fixed in 2.2.1 or 2.2.2 update. also all these bugs are available in stock ROM (i reason i seriously hate LG softwares).


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 8, 2011)

The New LG Optimus Net sucks... not worth your money -- LG Optimus Net Review - YouTube


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 8, 2011)

hey guys
I need your help.

I'm using airtel gprs in my lg optimus one. I can't login into any of the accounts like google, facebook, twitter etc but I the stock browser works fine.
I can't access into android market because i can't login into google.

Is that a issue with airtel gprs settings?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2011)

are you using wap settings? i am using airtel gprs & from day 1 everything works just fine.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 8, 2011)

it was resolved automatically. I think it's related to the settings i've recieved from airtel. I'm happy with the internet speed.

and p500 is my first android, I'm really in love with android and this device. it's awesome.

the only problem I've encountered is the battery life.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 8, 2011)

guys i have cm7 6.5.8 and i am happy with it.   but sometimes when i play a video or start camera app, some vertical lines appear on the screen. its really annoying when playing videos. also when i record videos using video camera, recorded sound sounds like its recorded inside a very log pipe. what should i do ?? :O

6.5.7 had same prob.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 8, 2011)

Is there any application that can allow video chat on O1? Its not possible with skype as O1 doesn't has front cam so is there any other app which can use the camera on backside?

Or any app which takes video and sends to other device via internet or bluetooth?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2011)

You can use Tango


----------



## Nipun (Nov 8, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can use Tango


Doesn't work 

Any way to connect a webcam to it? 
I basically want to send the video shot by phone to my PC....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2011)

Tango uses back camera LG O1.

Isn't it working for you??


----------



## Nipun (Nov 8, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tango uses back camera LG O1.
> 
> Isn't it working for you??


No, It didn't work so I uninstalled it..

Installed IP Webcam: IP Webcam | AppBrain Android Market

Its pretty cool app and works for me...


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 9, 2011)

OH my GOd

what is this!!

my one day used LG optimus one got freezed. I don't know what to do.
I restarted my phone when the proximity sensor not worked. upto that all went well.

after restarting, the phone still stucks on the android logo after showing the lg logo.

I removed sd card , sim and checked , still the same
before that my phone has got 38MB free in phone memory.

friends please help me.
urgent

I removed battery, pressed the power button after holding the home and volume down button .

a new screen appeared.nothing happend for 2 times.
then after the third, my phone restarted.

all the phone memory lost. 
I think  it is factory resetted. the. battery left earlier was 20% and now just 6%

I don't know what happend.
can u guys tell me about it? why such problems occure in a fresh, unrooted phone? Is it a problem with LG ? will my phone encounter such problems in future>??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2011)

what was the Android version? really strange. these problem are common in rooted Androids with custom roms.

yes, you factory reseted your mobile.

i am having a strange problem too. i tried titanium backup but it got stuck in asking permission page. i factory reseted my mobile (from recovery) & tried again but again same problem. 

PS: superuser stuck in updating binary.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 9, 2011)

oct 2011 make. 
India made

android 2.2.2


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2011)

no idea buddy. had it been GB, then could have blamed it. 2.2.2 is pretty stable. 

@krishnandu, need your feedback on O2


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya, O2 is really nice 

No lag, no black screen, no wake lock till now.

Will post battery stats today at night.

Well, I'm really loving it


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2011)

next week i'll board same train. CM7.1 is plagued with so many problems. and most importantly, terrible battery


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2011)

What I'm loving more about this ROM is, at least all the basic things works fine.

Except Camera Video as mentioned in the thread itself. Which I guess will be fixed soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2011)

i am yet to rest video using my O1's camera 

i lost root in my CM7. can't reinstall CM7 as recovery says MD5 doesn't match. what problems


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2011)

You mean nand backup or the ROM zip file??

BTW here's a short review(may be experience is what I should say) on O2 for O1 

*No OC*. This is just with the Stock ROM as it came. Will start OC'ing from today.

Overall, all the basic features like data, gps, music, camera, bluetooth, fm radio etc. as stated working fine. Though there are few problems which is noticeable. Like today when I turned on gps, it was working but gps icon was not there in the notification bar. After a reboot it's got fixed.

*As the development thread already says, video using camera not working. Youtube has a green line.*

Don't ask about tethering, as the feature is not there in this ROM.

Quadrant scores are really low, didn't even crossed 1000. Neocore gave 49fps as avg.

Other than these, battery life is really excellent. Now the screen-shots should speak themselves 

*i.imgur.com/R8Yn3.png

Don't bother about the battery, it's yesterday's screenshot, after I flashed the ROM. Took it to post on FB. You can check the time 

*i.imgur.com/IlZWh.png

Around 11 hours 30 mins of (light) usage and only 7% with calls and sms. Isn't it excellent?? Wait..!! This is without WiFi / GPS / Data. Will post another before going to sleep..!!

*i.imgur.com/1g1Pr.png

*i.imgur.com/QSkZq.png

The basic home screen, for them who want screenshot before trying it out 

*i.imgur.com/IhXYp.png

Dev tools..?? Let's check it out..!!

*i.imgur.com/3taJw.png

*i.imgur.com/LPr1Q.png

*i.imgur.com/SLRo1.png

From status bar, you can customize basic things, like battery percentage.

*i.imgur.com/bDqtJ.png

*i.imgur.com/3orYs.png

Notice the green bar above the video. **Bug*

*NOTE :* I'd suggest to flash GAPPS, as the one included in ROM only contains, Market, Gtalk, Gmail. Other than that you need to download everything else, like facebook, twitter, youtube, maps and even the file manager. Yes, there is no file manager by default.

In spare parts, I couldn't find sensors, so can't comment on that.

Hope I didn't missed anything, I'll check again and report back if by chance I've missed something.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2011)

ROM file. well doesn't matter. O2 is the way to go. 

thanks for the nice review. covers all the important parts. and they included a tons of useful features as well as settings. nice to know. will come handy at times.

missed something. flash player works?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2011)

So here's the battery stats after using WiFi and GPS for around 6 hours...

*i.imgur.com/Jytee.png

@Sam, yes flash is working fine...

*i.imgur.com/2WobZ.png

One more thing, camera quality is not so good like CM7, Camera360 produces better results than stock camera.

I think, devs should look at camera's colour reproduction. It used to produce great results on LG Stock ROM. Anyway, 3MP camera doesn't matter much.

Camera360
*i.imgur.com/GoBUU.jpg

Stock Camera
*i.imgur.com/HnAbh.jpg

As you can see, stock one produces grainy pics like it used to on CM7.

So Finally,
O2 is really the way to go for O1. Though it needs some more modifications and optimizations, which will be done in the near future I guess.

I'll start OC'ing my ROM now, will post tomorrow, if any diff. found in performance.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 11, 2011)

@Sam, My CM7 6.5.8 is working fine as of now... FServe's 18c 19.4 BFS based kernel reduced idle battery drain to a trickle... I am a very heavy user so have to recharge at the end of the day... But its working fine...

IMO, if I can get a new Nexus S for around 15k in a couple of months, I would love to shift immediately... O1 is entry level toy compared to the Nexus S...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2011)

@krishnandu, thanks. actually i am waiting for the next update to the O2 rom. don't want to shift to a new rom now & see an update to the same rom the next day.

@AndroidFan, yup. idle consumption is really low. but once you turn on GPRS, battery gets drained as fast as using WiFi. even without using flash/stock browser.

well, 15k is good pricing for NS with ICS ready  i'll stick to my O1 for 2yr more (at max).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, so here's another update..!!

OC : 768/480 (Default was 600/245)
I/O Sheduler : noop (Default was bfq)
Governer : Smartass (Default was same)

SmartAssV2 is not available on this ROM.

Quadrant Score
*i.imgur.com/EhjvV.png

Neocore
*i.imgur.com/0i2Wy.png

Earlier when I checked it crossed 57fps 

Now it's time for another surprise..!!
*i.imgur.com/IROM2.png

Do I need to say more??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2011)

someone should make a CMO2 rom. even stock O2 is good enough for day to day usage.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 12, 2011)

Seems like one can charge his mobile after every 2days that also with heavy usage.

Will try playing games continuously for few hours tomorrow and check the battery stats 

What more one can expect?? 

*i.imgur.com/XwYLg.png

O2 on O1


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 12, 2011)

guys i have bsnl 2G sim but have done that 3G trick
but iam not getting that much speed, it plays between 40-50 kbps only 

anyone using bsnl 3G ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 12, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> guys i have bsnl 2G sim but have done that 3G trick
> but iam not getting that much speed, it plays between 40-50 kbps only
> 
> anyone using bsnl 3G ?



Kindly tell me the 3G trick... I want to port to BSNL... 

My friend is getting 80 kbps+ on his SIM in an O1... so, i don't know why you are not getting faster speeds...

Have you unchecked "Use Only 2G" from Menu >> Settings >> Wireless >> Mobile Network settings?


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah i have done that man, also set the APN
but not more than 50kbps :/

and about the 3G trick, ive done it in a local mobile shop. He gave me a bsnl sim card for 50 rs and he told me that he will take care of everything


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys O2 got updated..!!

All the existing bugs fixed and tethering added. 

Flashing now


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2011)

downloading now. was waiting for this update actually.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Tethering is not working for now. popdog123 said he'll look at it..this weekend 

Other than that the existing bugs has been fixed.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2011)

time to test easy tether.

also this rom got lot less settings. will need to use 3rd party apps.

*Update:* tethering works fine if you use easy tether (USB only).

this is one fast & light rom. after void, this is the perfect rom.


----------



## Klub Class (Nov 13, 2011)

Android Gurus,

My LG P500 was running on CM7.1 mik ROM for the last few weeks. But since a day or two, I'm facing a weird *no network coverage issue*

Whenever I turn ON my phone after switching it OFF, the phone never catches the network signals. But after rebooting the phone a few times or keeping the phone idle for couple of minutes the phone catches the signal on it's own!!

Further I'm facing troubles in enabling airplane mode. The phone refuses to go to airplane mode. That is, whenever I select the airplane mode, the mobile networks and related options gets blacked out as usual, but few seconds later the options becomes available, suggesting us that the phone did not go to airplane mode.

I was under the assumption that the problem might be due to either faulty SIM or bugs in the custom ROM. But I was proved wrong as the SIM works perfectly in other phones and the above issues persists even after flashing official 2.2 ROM

Again, I was facing another issue, ie I was NOT able to receive any calls or messages on my phone even while using perfectly working SIM cards whereas I'm able to call others or receive calls.

So, what's exactly wrong with my phone? It looks more like an hardware issue for me. The board was replaced 2-3 months back as it was found to be defective.

1) I have flashed the ROMs the right way. Ask clevermax, I had pinged every now and then to clear my stupid queries while flashing.

2) The phone still has 2 months warranty remaining.

3) The GPS, WiFi, bluetooth etc works perfectly fine.

4) I'm able to find the cell phone towers by manually searching for them in the settings menu.

In my understanding one need to have a working SIM to search for the towers. Did I get it right?

PS : Don't tell me that my phone is jinxed.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice 

Thanks for the update sam. I don't use tethering much, so waiting for popdog123 to fix it. 

@Klub Class : I'd suggest to try another ROM and check.

Why don't you try O2, you don't need to like it. Just check it out if everything is working fine. Otherwise just report the problem in CM7 thread over XDA.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 13, 2011)

krish O2 means u refer to oxygen rom?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ yup. oxygen rom.

@krishnandu, but official froyo isn't working. looks like the GSM chip inside the mobile developed some kind of problem. well he should try oxygen rom if it still doesn't work, give it to LG service center & let them fix it for you.



Klub Class said:


> In my understanding one need to have a working SIM to search for the towers. Did I get it right?



yes. without sim how will your mobile know which is your service provider 

@Klub Class, try turning on 3G once.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks sam.. downloading oxygen...

anybody using silicon jelly case for O1? If saw this on letsbuy.. need to know whether this will be useful.. 

Buy Amzer Silicone Skin Jelly Case - Grey for LG Optimus One P500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I was trying to say that actually. Try O2 once and see if it works otherwise service center.

Remember to remove CWM / other recovery, and flash back Stock Froyo, Unroot it and delete rooted apps.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 13, 2011)

flashed oxygen! i like d boot screen


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Yup...!! Bootscreen is really awesome 

So is everything working fine??


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 13, 2011)

just downloading astro file manager.. have restore the apps and check them.. it seems everything is ok


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice, in that case I doubt where's the problem.

You can keep using O2 otherwise to be sure you can flash back everything originals and give it to LG Service Center for a RMA.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 13, 2011)

hey i didn't mention any problem! i think it was Klub Class who has mentioned d prob!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2011)

krishnandu is confused


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2011)

lol..!! 

Sorry guys


----------



## Klub Class (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried inserting my dad's SIM(BSNL) on my P500! Voila, it worked perfectly fine on Froyo 2.2.2 Official ROM. 

But, when I insert my BSNL SIM, I don't get any network signal. Further, I tried inserting my BSNL SIM on Samsung Galaxy 5, Nokia 500, Nokia C 06-01, Sony Ericsson K530i.

None of the phones listed above, other than Galaxy 5 boots properly when my SIM is inserted. ie, the phone just hangs on the animation screen which displays the phone manufacturer's name. 

I'll be taking my phone to BSNL office as I've good relations with the people over there! (Yes, I'm a loyal BSNL Customer)



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Klub Class : I'd suggest to try another ROM and check.
> 
> Why don't you try O2, you don't need to like it. Just check it out if everything is working fine. Otherwise just report the problem in CM7 thread over XDA.



Thanks Krishanandu. 

I might try O2 ROM! But, I use Tethering everyday. Fingers crossed



Sam said:


> yes. without sim how will your mobile know which is your service provider



Sam, thanks a lot for letting me know how stupid I'm! 



> @Klub Class, try turning on 3G once.



We've no 3G mobile tower nearby. I've to travel 15kms to get 3G signal


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice..!! Good that you found out the actual problem


----------



## Klub Class (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone over here using _openOptimus ROM_? 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! Good that you found out the actual problem


----------



## Mr.rebel (Nov 14, 2011)

yesterday I forgot to take the headset of my optimus one from my shirt's pocket. mother washed the shirt.

It's still working well.
thank GOD

NB:that washing maching was also from LG


----------



## Klub Class (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the price of :


LG Battery
LG O1 Headset

I'm looking forward to buy a headset as I lost my headset. In case, if you know of any headset that is fully functional with O1, please recommend.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr.rebel said:


> yesterday I forgot to take the headset of my optimus one from my shirt's pocket. mother washed the shirt.
> 
> It's still working well.
> thank GOD
> ...



 the headset is of really good quality. also with 2 extra sets of ear buds, i think this should last for a long time.


----------



## tmanikandan (Nov 14, 2011)

> anybody using silicon jelly case for O1? If saw this on letsbuy.. need to know whether this will be useful..



I am using Amzer silicon jelly case for O1. I feel its good and improves the grip. I got it from  flipkart and price was same as letsbuy and as usual awesome service from flipkart. 



> guys i have bsnl 2G sim but have done that 3G trick



What's this ?

@ Krishnandu..Thanks for ur feedback..

@ Sam..Can u too post ur feedback with screenshots if possible ?


----------



## funzuloo (Nov 14, 2011)

Klub Class said:


> Does anyone know the price of :
> 
> 
> LG Battery
> ...



Dont know about battery but Headset is around Rs350.

tried flashing O2 but stuck at boot screen for ages......any help?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2011)

stuck at the LG logo? wipe cache & reflash. same happened with me. initial boot takes lot longer than CM7.



tmanikandan said:


> @ Sam..Can u too post ur feedback with screenshots if possible ?



battery backup is only about 12hrs. i have data enabled 24X7. also there is just 1 widget for music. no settings for power control. but standby time is good. 5hrs & charge dropped by 1%. no FC till now. its very much is like a crapfree CM7. performance is better than CM7.


----------



## tmanikandan (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Sam Thanks for ur feedback 



> Does anyone know the price of :
> LG Battery
> LG O1 Headset




LG Battery ( OEM ) might cost you around Rs. 3600
If you go for a non OEM battery but branded ones it might cost you around Rs 1600 - 2500 
Non branded ones might still be cheaper.
( I am not too sure about the rates. Please do check it but I am shocked to know the original battery ( OEM ) price which comes around 3600..Source : Fommy )

Regarding headphones..u do have a lot of choices and u can choose as per ur budget


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 15, 2011)

thx krish.. i've ordered Amzer silicon jelly case from letsbuy for Rs179 

hi i have a peculiar problem with O2. 
phone ring volume automatically goes to mute!! I've set vibrate always..while getting a incoming call it only vibrates,, no tone..
ps: i've flashed goldenleaf kernel.

anyone knows a solution for this?


----------



## TechnoFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Any custom ROM based on ICS out for O1?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 22, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> thx krish.. i've ordered Amzer silicon jelly case from letsbuy for Rs179
> 
> hi i have a peculiar problem with O2.
> phone ring volume automatically goes to mute!! I've set vibrate always..while getting a incoming call it only vibrates,, no tone..
> ...



Are you using O2 1.1??

It comes with the latest kernel I guess.

Or you can try updating to v19 GBS.

Goldenleaf has USB problem AFAIK.



TechnoFan said:


> Any custom ROM based on ICS out for O1?



Nope. Not yet. Hold your breath till Feb - Mar. After CM9 is out, if Mik / someone ports it.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 22, 2011)

On behalf of my friend
from which online store we can purchase P500 in cheapest rate and using discount coupon.Another question is, if any website is quoting 9k for phone then my final transaction(tax and courier charges) in purchasing phone will be around how many rupees?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> On behalf of my friend
> from which online store we can purchase P500 in cheapest rate and using discount coupon.Another question is, if any website is quoting 9k for phone then my final transaction(tax and courier charges) in purchasing phone will be around how many rupees?



Well, at the moment, the cheapest rate on which you can get O1 is Letsbuy. The current cost if Rs 8999 including a bluetooth. Trust me, I just placed an order for the same, after two months of planning. Although Flipkart is more reliable but they are selling it for Rs. 9700, and that too w/o Bluetooth. But their service rocks. So decision is yours.

Also, can't say about others, but sellers like Flipkart and Letsbuy usually sell for free shipping. Which means, you would have to pay the exact amount as quoted in final transaction, and not a single rupee more.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ i think homeshop 18 is selling it for ~8k. and thats the final price. not a penny more. no courier charge or tax  

goldleaf have blackscreen problem. updated to GBS 19.2 (stable one, not testing version). for now battery draining quite fast. 

also andy & lupohirp are developing ICS (follow his FB page or visit "ics sources are out" under general section of XDA/P500). expecting an AOSP from lupohirp by end of this month. GT540 already have ICS ROM.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 22, 2011)

currently u can use AMEXLB coupon in letsbuy to get further 10% discount.... by d way letsbuy service is good...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

sorry, HS18 increased its price. idiots. 



vineet369 said:


> I just placed an order for the same, after two months of planning.



congo mate (in advance)


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 22, 2011)

@krish i hav flashed d latest version 1.1... and also now flashed v19.4 BFS,,,

my frnd bought it for 8k from lestbuy 2wks back... i think its d cheapest price!

@sam is the below kernel suitable for O1?

[KERNEL][12 NOV]franco.Kernel | .v1.1-02102011 | .v1.2-12112011-testing | 2.6.35.14 - xda-developers


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> currently u can use AMEXLB coupon in letsbuy to get further 10% discount.... by d way letsbuy service is good...




Mate. I tried the coupon. But with ICICI net banking. And the money was stuck for 3 days. I advice only to go with the AMEXLB code, if you have an American Express Card.



Sam said:


> congo mate (in advance)



Thanks a lot!! Much Excited!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> @sam is the below kernel suitable for O1?
> 
> [KERNEL][12 NOV]franco.Kernel | .v1.1-02102011 | .v1.2-12112011-testing | 2.6.35.14 - xda-developers



thats from the .35 tree. whereas some report excellent performance & battery, i faced black screen bug all the time. also it can only be used with 3 ROMs. make a nandroid backup. then flash 6.6.1/Pheonix rom. i'll not shift to .35 tree unless the blackscreen problem is totally gone. 

next rom most likely will be oxygen 4.0 or lupohirp's rom. andy strips his rom from some important settings. can't live without them.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 22, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Well, at the moment, the cheapest rate on which you can get O1 is Letsbuy. The current cost if Rs 8999 including a bluetooth. Trust me, I just placed an order for the same, after two months of planning. Although Flipkart is more reliable but they are selling it for Rs. 9700, and that too w/o Bluetooth. But their service rocks. So decision is yours.
> 
> Also, can't say about others, but sellers like Flipkart and Letsbuy usually sell for free shipping. Which means, you would have to pay the exact amount as quoted in final transaction, and not a single rupee more.



thanks for reply vineet369 and sam,BTW LG P690 is available @ 10k (street price) is it wise to procure P690 @ 10k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

other than a higher clocked processor, Optimus One wins considering the excellent roms & kernels available. its you call


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 22, 2011)

One more question, 
does lg p500 support android ver higher than 2.3 or so on by any trick?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2011)

will support 4.0 at least. no trick needed.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks sam


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 23, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> currently u can use AMEXLB coupon in letsbuy to get further 10% discount.... by d way letsbuy service is good...



does anybody knows is AMEXLB coupon works with sbi/maestro cards??


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> does anybody knows is AMEXLB coupon works with sbi/maestro cards??



You can try. Although AMEXLB is "supposed" to work with only American Express Card, many claims it worked on other cards too.
But, it didn't for my ICICI Net banking, when I had tried.

Edit:

*I am now a proud owner of an O1 !*
And I am on ninth cloud!   

Now, I wish my name must be included in the Current O1 users, in 1st post!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ welcome to the Optimus One family  

check XDA for the development of ICS for our mobile. for now stick to the official rom & if possible don't update to official GB if yours came with froyo. 

i'll update first post later. even my name is missing from there.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Nov 24, 2011)

Will the dust under screen be visible if I put a mirror screen protector over the screen (when backlight is on)?

One more question. The older drivers that came with the stock rom for PC doesn't seem to be working with cm7 (for modem usage) which drivers should I use?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ welcome to the Optimus One family
> 
> *check XDA for the development of ICS for our mobile*. for now stick to the official rom & if possible don't update to official GB if yours came with froyo.



Thanks dude!!
Right now, the bold part looks greek to me. But I will make sure to google it when I get time. Yes, my phone came with Froyo, and I am not planning to change it, till December ends. (My exams being the chief reason) 

And thanks again! My O1 is black, and it looks, "Uber Cool"! Cooler then I expected! Will write reviews in my own words in some time. 

Edit: Just figured, XDA maybe a forum, and ICS, is Ice Cream Sandwhich. I am not That dumb, you know! 

Btw, right now I am happy that O1 automatically received settings from Airtel which are required to run Internet. I don't know about what charges would it consume. But I am working on it. Slowly and steadily. Enjoying every swipe!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

haha. subscribe to a GPRS pack else it'll auto sync picasa album, contacts & calander and you'll be shown your balance as 0 in less than an hour.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:
			
		

> Will the dust under screen be visible if I put a mirror screen protector over the screen (when backlight is on)?



Yup, and if you are buying a screen guard just for that, pls save your money !!!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> haha. subscribe to a GPRS pack else it'll auto sync picasa album, contacts & calander and you'll be shown your balance as 0 in less than an hour.



I wish I read that before! You were right.
My balance was Rs. 36, when I hadn't insert Airtel's SIM. And when I did inserted the SIM, and net was automatically activated, I was surprised to see that in less than an hour amount reduced to Rs. 9. It was then, that I deactivated, "Data Enabled", to turn it off. 

So, what do you suggest, "MTNL" or "Airtel", 2G, or 3G so that I can be online, along with balance on my mobile!
Also, I heard, facebook doesn't charge on mobiles! How true is that?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> So, what do you suggest, "MTNL" or "Airtel", 2G, or 3G so that I can be online, along with balance on my mobile!
> Also, I heard, facebook doesn't charge on mobiles! How true is that?



i use Airtel 48 pack. 1Gb for 10days (2G). recharge 3times a month. no idea about MTNL. not available in my city. 

before facebook was free but if you use through opera mini or stock browser or facebook app, you'll definitely be charged.

PS: if you use airtel GPRS, go to settings>wireless&network>mobile network & untick the "use 2G only option". if your luck is good, you may get 3G at 2G rate


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ So, that comes around Rs. 144 a month. Sounds like a good plan. Will talk to CC.
Btw, you told from the places from where access to facebook would be charged. So isn't there a way, it won't. Like I heard, if you use, 0.facebook.com?

There are many queries which are emerging right now, but the most prominent  ones are listed below, pls try to resolve them!

1. The above question
2. Currently, my O1 doesn't have a screen guard. Will using the phone w/o the guard is not advisable?
3. It took about 4 hours to completely charge. Is this normal time?
4. When I open an app named, "TasKiller", it shows many tasks with yellow titles. Are those the apps which are currently running? Does that mean, Android doesn't close the tasks completely by default, and I need to make those kill manually?
5. I can't play games and some apps dont work. Says, "Internet/GPRS charges may apply depending on your data plan." So these apps need activation before I use them? And will charges also apply whenever I play?

Well, just these for now. Sorry to bombard with so many questions. 

Edit: One more question (and this is Very important one):
6. I purchased O1 from Letsbuy. And there's a bill along. But in the product manual, their also is a Warranty Card. Would I require this, if god forbid, anything happens to my Android?
And if I do require this warranty card, then how to get dealer's stamp, where the space is provided, from letsbuy?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

theres a 148plan that offers 2Gb for same 30days. so i get 1Gb more & save Rs.6  

1. no idea about that site. never tried. using facebook app from day 1. it sucks but i like it.
2. O1 comes with a screen guard. if yours didn't came, get one from HS18. they used to have compitable one.
3. yup. normal. 
4. DON'T USE TASK KILLERS. why? google it  Tip: use fast reboot
5. can't play game? which game? AFAIK, most games don't need any net connections. yes, some games need to download additional data. for app, i think only thinkfree office needs activation.
6. dunno. keep both. most likely they'll check bill for date. warranty card is blank i guess.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

All I got was an enclosure, which feels velvet. No screenguard! 
Although this looks good. The last one on this link: Lg optimus one : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com
(Also Jelly case looks cool too?  )

Yes, warranty card is blank. So these wordings on the card scares me:


> The LG GSM Mobile comes with 1 year warranty on Handset & Charger and 6 months of warranty on Battery & Memory Card from the date of purchase of the product, *provided always the warranty card bears the rubber stamp, date and signature of our Authorized Dealer*.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

i got some ezone wifi card & a screen guard was attached to the screen. thats it. 
about the warranty card, wait for others to reply. i feel the missing stamp shouldn't cause any problem as it is an online purchase.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam! You have been a life saver, in taking my baby steps into the world of Android!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ welcome buddy. anytime


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, so I activated a plan for Rs. 60 for 14 days, with a limit of 1 GB.
(Wanted 3G plan, but its too costly, Rs. 99 for 30 days, with JUST 200MB limit! Gosh! Who makes such stupid plans!)

Anyway, so now I am on Internet, I was able to activate ThinkFree Office. But that Game app which was preloaded on the set, is useless. Didn't work. I am surprised that there's no good games bundled with the set.

But I liked some of the apps. Like Aldiko, a virtual library, which already had a book from one of my fav author, "H. G. Wells", and PNR Status Checker, and the obvious, FB, GMail, and GTalk app. Em' loving it  

Also, typing is a PITA now. With two keyboards to choose from, LG and Android one. Both have some advantages over the other. Will take some time to get used to.

Now I got to know why the battery of Android is hated so much. Didn't lasted for even 24 hours. And I didn't even use graphics intensive apps, or watch any videos! Just surfing, and FM. Maybe, Cyanogen mod will help, when I will install it after a month.

Btw, I was wondering if there's any Tapatalk free alternative?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

games?  
your O1 came preloaded with games? damn, mine came with a ton of crapware but 0 games. 

keep using for a week & battery backup will increase. and avoid killing apps 

forget cyanogenmod. its a crapware bomb. we have 3 good project @ XDA for O1: oxygen rom port, pheonix & AOSP rom.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

You misinterpreted, what I wrote!
Let me say in a clear way this time...

There was just a single app, named, "Games", but it said, "Sorry, no game available for your handset model." So it didn't work.
And there are NO other games bundled, of which I am surprised! 

But how over time, backup time would increase? And I read an article on why task killers is not a good idea. Now thinking to uninstall that app! 

Will research over custom ROM's next month. Right now, I am fiddling with XDA and Google Plus apps!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 25, 2011)

Ya that game thing was there, but there was no games in actual 

BTW Congrats vineet


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> You misinterpreted, what I wrote!
> Let me say in a clear way this time...
> 
> There was just a single app, named, "Games", but it said, "Sorry, no game available for your handset model." So it didn't work.
> And there are NO other games bundled, of which I am surprised!



i installed custom rom even before i was able to fully explore the stock OS. maybe thats why i missed.



vineet369 said:


> But how over time, back time would increase! And I read an article on why task killers is not a good idea. Now thinking to uninstall that app!



not much idea about that but you should get ~40hrs backup after a month.

uninstalling that app means rooting, installing titanium backup & then kicking it out. better keep it as it is & later jump directly to ICS, avoiding all these cleaning stuff.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks krishnandu! 

@Sam: That's is surprising! The fact that battery could increase from less than 24 to greater than 40 hrs is hard to believe, but I would take your word for it.

About ICS you maybe right. Although I would want to experience gingerbread too! Don't want to leave any delicacies without tasting!


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello friends,
 I am planning to buy an android in 10k range for my brother. His main requirements are watching videos and browsing net. Now 2 handsets come to mind, optimus one and optimus net but I can't decide which one should go for. How is the 3g and Wifi speeds for these set? He won't be modding the phone so have to rely on stock roms. One demerit I came across the sets is no adobe flash integrations which means it can't open flash content in websites. I was considering HTC explorer which is a clone of LG set with latest Sense UI(best stock android experience, since he won't mod) and flash plug-in but the on the downside low battery backup. Still I am inclined towards the LG performers. Please suggest which to go for optimus one or optimus net. (Optimus Net got bad reviews from phone arena and tech2 )


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

either go for Optimus One (update it to gingerbread). if you want HTC, Wildfire S can be had for 13k. also can consider is Dell XCD35. it has a slightly bigger screen & battery backup is also not bad.


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Sam. Budget is 10k max so have to go either with optimus one or net. But since my brother won't be modding it, which will be better with the stock rom GB 3.3 ? Are LG stock roms stable or should i go with htc explorer 10800 , heard it got best/stable stock android experience. Please throw some light on this.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

Android 2.2 rom for optimus one is pretty stable except that it comes bundled with a few annoying/useless apps, but the 2.3 update is not good. i haven't tested official 2.3 update personally so can't comment. if your bro is not into customization & modding, 2.2 & 2.3 won't make much difference other than the latter having a black status bar.


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats great to hear but I think optimus one officially got GingerBread update and net comes with GB out of the box. Is GB stable on the device?If yes then ,I got only two sets on my radar one and net with a bump in procc speed. So which one would you suggest?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> either go for Optimus One (update it to gingerbread). if you want HTC, Wildfire S can be had for 13k. also can consider is Dell XCD35. it has a slightly bigger screen & battery backup is also not bad.



+1



mobileN00b said:


> Thats great to hear but I think optimus one officially got GingerBread update and net comes with GB out of the box. Is GB stable on the device?If yes then ,I got only two sets on my radar one and net with a bump in procc speed. So which one would you suggest?



As recently as last month, New Dell XCD35 was available on Indiaplaza and other websites for 6.3k. Its a good phone.

Forget Optimus One. Its price has not come down even though it is already severely outdated hardware-wise... If your brother is not into modding, then don't buy the Optimus One... Wait for a decent offering for Samsung in the 10k price range. Current Samsung phones in that range have a crappy screen resolution.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ 6.3k?? kidding?  just bought it for 8.5k!!


----------



## mobileN00b (Nov 26, 2011)

@ AndroidFan
I am also seeing 8.5k for Dell XCD35 online. Is there any new samsung model coming up in the 10k range?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys 
1. Does LG One have a equalizer by default??
Why LG Net dont have the same ?? One of my friend not going to buy it just becoz of the equalizer.

2. I have used Galaxy Ace for 1 hour. I liked the fone but why people here dont suggest Ace??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys
> 1. Does LG One have a equalizer by default??
> Why LG Net dont have the same ?? One of my friend not going to buy it just becoz of the equalizer.
> 
> 2. I have used Galaxy Ace for 1 hour. I liked the fone but why people here dont suggest Ace??



1. nope. but there are literally unlimited music players with equalizer & most of them are free.
net uses same stuff & so equalizer is missing. 

2. ace is overpriced.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 26, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^^ 6.3k?? kidding?  just bought it for 8.5k!!





mobileN00b said:


> @ AndroidFan
> I am also seeing 8.5k for Dell XCD35 online. Is there any new samsung model coming up in the 10k range?



Best Deal I found for that phone...

Go to Koovs - Pay Rs. 7990 = Rs.16000 to avail an Dell XCD35 Mobile that comes with a 1 year warranty and other amazing features. Offer valid till stock lasts. FREE Shipping | All India Deal

Dell XCD35 available for 7990.

Use Coupon Code KOOVSNOV600 for additional Rs 600 discount for a final price of *7390.*

Cheers!


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 27, 2011)

sam it seems my phone battery is running out quickly after flashing O2.. any solution to better battery life..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 27, 2011)

^which version you flashed??

Many peoples are experiencing fast battery drain on v2.0a. If you are on 2.0a flash back 1.1, it's more stable.

Otherwise you can try Battery Calibration app and see if you get any positive results.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2011)

from his siggy its clear he is using the 1.1 version. v2.0a uses .35 kernel and some ppls say it gives better battery life. well, try latest goldleaf. else wait, fserve is sending out 1 kernel every 30min. his thread is a total mess. or simply reflash the same kernel. 

also use spare parts to check for partial wakelocks. if thats not the problem, reflash kernel.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 27, 2011)

yes i'm with v 1.0.. ill try battery calibrator as well as goldenleaf kernel..
thanks krish & sam.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2011)

my pleasure 

Hit the link to know the rest half of the story: 
forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19747998&postcount=162


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 28, 2011)

So, Andy and others are developing ICS for O1 from source...! Awesome...  

I wonder how CM9 is coming along...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2011)

mik_os ran away. some say he brought Samsung NS. so if anyone have to build CM9 from source or just modding it, it'll be ciaox & i don't think he'll be able to fix the ton of errors. lets see.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 29, 2011)

Flashed twrp. Looks cool with touch interface!


----------



## sganesh (Nov 30, 2011)

Its quite confusing to choose the best custom ROM.Im currently using official V20C which s giving worst battery life.Pl gimme the link of the best ROM which is uptodate and better battery life..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2011)

Go to XDA, and check out Oxygen ROM / CM7 6.5.8

Personally I'd recommend Oxygen as it's clean and simple. For battery stats on Oxygen, please go back few posts, I and Sam have already posted reviews.


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi how to instal flash player in O1 me


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2011)

download & install like any other app  works only in stock browser.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 1, 2011)

what? does flash work now on optimus one? ofw?


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2011)

i have been away from the forum since i didn't get any problems.
but now i facing some.
the USb Storage Mode doesn't work. Is it a problem with ROM or kernel.
My phone disconnects from the PC sometimes when i move it. Are my PC ports faulty of the miniUsb port of the O1 or Is it a problem with ROM?

I'm on Cm7 6.6.1 with franco's 2.35.14.

Also give me the link to TWRP,


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> the USb Storage Mode doesn't work. Is it a problem with ROM or kernel.
> My phone disconnects from the PC sometimes when i move it. Are my PC ports faulty of the miniUsb port of the O1 or Is it a problem with ROM?
> 
> I'm on Cm7 6.6.1 with franco's 2.35.14.



try shaking your mobile. maybe the port is loose. either on mobile or pc. 



royal.tarun said:


> Also give me the link to TWRP,



search "TWRP LG P500". hit the first link.


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2011)

it doesn't work


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2011)

if it charges but can't communicate with pc, time for RMA. but restore someones nandroid backup (anyones will do for time being) by transfering it to memory card externally and sent it for service. 

BTW, tasssadar built a game right into his multirom boot manager  forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19977643&postcount=151


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 5, 2011)

Is USB connection mode in O1 is only mass storage only. How to connect phone for internet browsing in pc.When ever i connect phone it goes into mass storage mode. When i uncheck mass storage from menu phone does not connect.

Which is best music player for O1 with equaliser?


----------



## solanky (Dec 5, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Is USB connection mode in O1 is only mass storage only. How to connect phone for internet browsing in pc.When ever i connect phone it goes into mass storage mode. When i uncheck mass storage from menu phone does not connect.
> 
> Which is best music player for O1 with equaliser?



You have to enable USB Tethering. Settings >> Wireless and network settings >> Tethering & portable hotspot >> USB Tethering


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 5, 2011)

USB tethering is not supported in windows xp sp2. I think??
What to do guys.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Is USB connection mode in O1 is only mass storage only. How to connect phone for internet browsing in pc.When ever i connect phone it goes into mass storage mode. When i uncheck mass storage from menu phone does not connect.



it shouldn't go into mass storage by itself. something wrong. 

for tethering, try easy tether too.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2011)

USB drivers are needed for tethering via usb


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 5, 2011)

when i connect the phone to pc with data cable.. the phone charges as well as i can see a removable drive in my computer.. but the option to select "mass storage only" is not appearing wen the phone is connected.. so unable to do file transfer,, pl suggest a solution..

LG P500 - service manual from XDA

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2011)

can you access the mass storage drive? or it throws an error when you try to access? if it throws error, its fine else its a software problem.


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 5, 2011)

it says pl insert disk..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2011)

chandrudme said:


> it says pl insert disk..



everythings fine. usb debugging is on. go to application>development>usb debugging & turn it off. either way tethering is possible


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 6, 2011)

no.. even if usb debugging is unchecked, the phone is not detected.. 
when phone is connected to pc the screen splashes...option to enable usb data transfer is not appearing.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2011)

go to custom recovery & turn on usb transfer & conect mobile to pc. check if anything shows up.


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 6, 2011)

working in recovery mode!!!  thanks sam.....
does TWRP changes d setting?? how to fix it?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2011)

nope. TWRP is recovery. no way associated with system software or OS. 

just wanted to check if the problem was with H/W. only way out, reflash the rom.


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 7, 2011)

hmmm ok... reflashing o2  
thanks again..

hey sam it seems to be a problem with latest goldenleaf kernel.. 
i flashed franco v19.4 and now usb is working!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2011)

dunno. will test tomorrow if mine is detected. maybe some kind of conflict with lg drivers. he kind of randomly enable disable them.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope everyone know of this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...llion-android-apps-downloads.html#post1540077 

@Sam: Man! You still havn't included our names in the first post!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @Sam: Man! You still havn't included our names in the first post!!



will do. give me a few more days. my computer motherboard is on a trip to Mumbai. once its back i'll add all missing names & edit the first page also, a bit.

Edit: added 3 names. will try to add the remaining owner names tomorrow if i get a chance to play around with a friends lappy/pc.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 8, 2011)

Is switching off O1 during night is good idea to conserve battery life. Or it consumes more battery power to start up daily.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ Switching off your O1 for like 6-8 hours definitely saves about 10% of battery (from personal experience)!

Btw, O1 has several annoyances. One of them I am currently fed up with. Due to the short amount of internal memory in O1, I keep on getting "Low on Space" warning, even when I have moved every app to Card.
I don't know why still, there's only 15.11 MB of space left in Internal memory. Is there an app to clean it up!?


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 8, 2011)

@vineet
do you connect your O1 with pc for internet surfing.Mine is also xp as OS but USB tethering is not supported in xp as it says.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ No. I don't use mobile in my PC for Internet. I have broadband for PC and Airtel GPRS for mobile.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Switching off your O1 for like 6-8 hours definitely saves about 10% of battery (from personal experience)!
> 
> Btw, O1 has several annoyances. One of them I am currently fed up with. Due to the short amount of internal memory in O1, I keep on getting "Low on Space" warning, even when I have moved every app to Card.
> I don't know why still, there's only 15.11 MB of space left in Internal memory. Is there an app to clean it up!?



saves me 4-5% battery. 

low memory error? how many apps have you installed? i have around 10-12 & still ~140Mb is free.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

Currently I have around 52 apps (including every games and applications I downloaded since two weeks).
But I have manually transferred all of them to SD Card. 

I have manged to gain about 6 MB space by uninstalling Swiftkey app, which didn't have the option to move it to the card. And so now I can send/receive messages.
Can there be more apps which are unable to move to card? Is there some app (like Space Sniffer in Windows) through which I can find out which apps are the culprit?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

you can use some script to move apps to sd card. whole app (ext partition) but... it works only in custom rom.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

Scripts huh? Well, I will try that when I will install custom ROM in January.

I have came to a notion, that the space on Internal Memory is occupied because of the apps that came pre-bundled with the set, and which I supposedly can't remove without rooting.

So, anyway... will have to live with it for a month! 

*Edit:*
Ok. Did a little research. Found three sources. *LG Forum*, *Android Forum*, and *a blog*.

Came to a single conclusion. Biggest problem for O1 is its limited Internal Memory. Your phone starts to diminish in performance when the internal memory reaches below 20 MB. You get a dreaded error message that Memory is full, when it reaches below 16 MB. And then you can't even sent or receive message. Nor can you add/edit a contact.

If you are among those who likes to download a lot of apps at regular intervals, then you have no other choice but to root it, and remove the bloatware that came pre-bundled.

Well, since I wanted to gain space without rooting first, I tried a few apps to make it happen. I installed Apps 2 SD, which helped me in recognizing the apps which I can move to card and help me to do that easily. And I downloaded Android Assistant, which is a pretty nifty app. It has many functions, along with, Process Killer, Cache and System Cleaner, etc.
One awesome thing about Android Assistant was that, it had a Startup Manager. But instead of selecting which apps to start, it showed a list of apps which I wanted to kill, as soon as the phone starts. Hence I checked a stupid app, "bollywoodji", which used to intrude the phone's status bar to show some stupid bollywood gossip stories!

Well, using all the apps that I could, I managed to gain around 10 MB space. Now my O1 has 30 MB of space, which is good for now.

But one thing is still bugging me, which if solved, can help me reclaim more than 67 MB's of space!

According to my knowledge, .apk files are like .exe's in windows. Android used .apk files to install apps. Now, if those are just installers and doesn't serve any purpose after it gets installed, can't I detete the >67 MB of .apk files from the */system/app* folder? 
If someone know, about it, please answer.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2011)

don't. those are system apps like calculator, browser, etc. you may try removing the crapwares but don't know what will happen.


----------



## josgeo (Dec 9, 2011)

hello sam,

am running on lg stock gb 2.3.3.   so i am on the new baseband. i wanna move into some stable custom rom based on the new baseband. are there any available for this. If there are please let me know which rom and a kernel suited for that. '

joe


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> don't. those are system apps like calculator, browser, etc. you may try removing the crapwares but don't know what will happen.



No! Let me explain again. If .apk are just the installers in Android, like .exe's are to Windows, then can I remove Every .apk files from the System/app folder of the memory? Since if those apps are already installed through .apk, then it serves no purpose now, isn't it?
That is my question!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2011)

josgeo said:


> hello sam,
> 
> am running on lg stock gb 2.3.3.   so i am on the new baseband. i wanna move into some stable custom rom based on the new baseband. are there any available for this. If there are please let me know which rom and a kernel suited for that. '
> 
> joe



there are a few but all are based on official gingerbread ROM (added script, tweaks, etc). you can try Blackbird ROM.



vineet369 said:


> No! Let me explain again. If .apk are just the installers in Android, like .exe's are to Windows, then can I remove Every .apk files from the System/app folder of the memory? Since if those apps are already installed through .apk, then it serves no purpose now, isn't it?
> That is my question!



can you delete explorer.exe from windows?  .apk is the launch or executable file for android. extra files are there like .lib, .db, etc .apk is needed to launch an app.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> can you delete explorer.exe from windows?  .apk is the launch or executable file for android. extra files are there like .lib, .db, etc .apk is needed to launch an app.



Well, then it seems I will have to wait till I root. Thanks buddy, for clearning that doubt.
There's much to be written about this phone. But due to exams, I am unable to do so. Will share my experiences after few weeks.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2011)

same here. busy with exams. so stuck with an old rom (Oxygen) & unable to update. also need to modify the first page of this thread.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 10, 2011)

I am still on CM7 6.5.8 with Fserve Franco 19.4 BFS kernel patch. I will change only after Andy's ICS is ready.

Was facing a few problems of kernel panic, but everything has been smooth since I downclocked to 691 MHz @smartass governor...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there any nice (free) multiplayer game that I can play via bluetooth on O1?


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 13, 2011)

The latest FServe GBS 20a kernel is awesome... Highly recommended you apply that new patch.

I am using GBS 20a BFS Gamer patch. Phone is smooth, battery life has improved tremendously. -- [KERNEL][06 DEC] Goldenleaf .v111206 / franco.Kernel-gbs.v20a - xda-developers


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 13, 2011)

I rooted my phone and removed a handful of crapware like bollywoodji, indian railway status, vaccine tracker etc and recovered a staggering.... 10MB. duh!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2011)

Among the said, crapwares, the most irritating is Bollywoodji. It puts random stupid bollywood gossip news in the status bar! So, annoying.

I wish I too root it soon.

Btw, if by Indian railway status you mean, PNR status, then that app is Awesome! So useful for me these days!


----------



## RizEon (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn pissed with the cm7 cam app.cant take it anymore....tried camera360 as an alternative but duznt bring back the old 2.2 quality...fxcamera neither..any permanent solution?? Im using 6.5.8.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 14, 2011)

No solution, almost all the Custom ROM have same Camera Quality.

The Camera Quality is only better in Stock ROM.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 14, 2011)

RizEon said:


> Damn pissed with the cm7 cam app.cant take it anymore....tried camera360 as an alternative but duznt bring back the old 2.2 quality...fxcamera neither..any permanent solution?? Im using 6.5.8.



I had found that MIUI camera app works slightly better for videos. Flash Fserve' GBS or Goldenleaf kernel patch, and then try MIUI. You might get slightly better CAM quality...


----------



## RizEon (Dec 14, 2011)

@androidfan not much into videos, but i do lot of pics.
is there NO solution??? :'(


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 15, 2011)

RizEon said:


> @androidfan not much into videos, but i do lot of pics.
> is there NO solution??? :'(



Even I am disappointed by my O1 camera performance... Sadly, the developers could not port it because camera drivers were not released by LG...


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2011)

the USB storage is not working. I have to take out the memory card everytime if I  need to transfer anything. irritating. I'm on cm7 6.6.1 , the phone shows the USB storage is on but the computer doesn't shows it. what do I do? should I take it to LG service,  but then again I'm afraid of KDZ. please help.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 16, 2011)

Just tried Dolphin browser HD on my O1. Its great with its Chrome like interface, gestures and all.. but lacks in some important areas like speed and text reflow of Opera.
Opera is by far the best in this handset, as long as I have experienced, till now.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> the USB storage is not working. I have to take out the memory card everytime if I  need to transfer anything. irritating. I'm on cm7 6.6.1 , the phone shows the USB storage is on but the computer doesn't shows it. what do I do? should I take it to LG service,  but then again I'm afraid of KDZ. please help.



as you are using .35 kernel based rom, try the Oxygen beta. check if USB works. i am using oxygen 2.3.1 & during transfer, simply go to recovery.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey when did you move to .35 Tree??

Let me know your views on O2 2.

I'm still on 1.1, it's best and stable according to me.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 21, 2011)

How to create HTC type flip watch in O1.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2011)

you can download go weather & download the HTC Sense type skin & then you have it. HTC Sense watch on Optimus One.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks sam.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2011)

my pleasure vicky


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 22, 2011)

My phone runs on stock 2.2, is it possible to 
check auto updation of market.
Activate predictive text input
Is app2sd works on stock phone.

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

you can install android market update by installing it rather than waiting for google to push the update. predictive text, no idea but app2sd is possible through app only.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> My phone runs on stock 2.2, is it possible to
> check auto updation of market.
> Activate predictive text input
> Is app2sd works on stock phone.
> ...



Mine too runs on stock 2.2. Don't know about you, but mine automatically shows if any updates are found on the status bar. 
The only problem is that due to space constrainst, I never allow to update.

I am not able to find the auto update setting, but it DOES do that.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am currently using stock gb 2.3.3 (Indian) on my O1.  I want to test cm7 on my device.  In XDA forums it is given that we cannot install cm7 if you have newer baseband.  So first downgrade to old baseband and then try cm7.  Is it possible to install cm7 without downgrading to old baseband?  Coz I tried to download the older V10C ROM from the same forum.  But unable to do so.  How about Oxgen ROM?  Read that this is also a good ROM for O1.  If it is a good ROM then I will give a try.  How to get it so?  Please help me to root my O1 and install custom recovery (How about TWRP 1.1.1.1 ?) also.  I have already googled and confused coz there are many.  So I am requesting you.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

you need to downgrade to old baseband else network won't be there. oxygen is a nice rom. smooth & light on battery. i am using it. 

you can try downloading some other rom like V10A or V10B. for root, search in XDA. gingerbread most likely won't be able to root official GB. theres a new 1clickroot that may work. then download rom manager from market & flash recovery using it (all necessary settings built into it). then you can either keep it or flash TWRP using clockworkmod recovery as TWRP is safer (else try amonra or multirom). 

but before doing this, downgrade to official V10*. either through lg flashing tool or restore someone else nandroid backup of LG froyo rom. but the latter mayn't work.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> but before doing this, downgrade to official V10*. either through lg flashing tool or restore someone else nandroid backup of LG froyo rom. but the latter mayn't work.



I had a link for Nandroid backup of a clean stock V10B. I will share it if anyone wants...

But can official LG Gingerbread be rooted so that custom recovery is flashed?

Also, if the Nandroid backup was taken using AmonRA recovery, then can that backup file be used to restore the phone using Clockworkmod recovery?


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> My phone runs on stock 2.2, is it possible to
> check auto updation of market.
> Activate predictive text input
> Is app2sd works on stock phone.
> ...



My Android market update automatically how to stop it.it shares 7mb of memory. I have to uninstall its update file manually?


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> My Android market update automatically how to stop it.it shares 7mb of memory. I have to uninstall its update file manually?



What do you mean? What are you trying to do? What do you mean by "shares 7mb of memory"?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> My Android market update automatically how to stop it.it shares 7mb of memory. I have to uninstall its update file manually?



don't. you can't stop the update. another thing you can do is manually install Market 3.4.4 so that it no longer tries to update & 3.4.4 is faster a bit but you have to live with it.



AndroidFan said:


> But can official LG Gingerbread be rooted so that custom recovery is flashed?
> 
> Also, if the Nandroid backup was taken using AmonRA recovery, then can that backup file be used to restore the phone using Clockworkmod recovery?



lg optimus one section at xda got a thread for all tweaks & it says 2.3.3 can be rooted using SuperOneClick. now i am not sure which gingerbread it is but most likely its official GB. 

well the latter part i don't know. never heard anyone trying to restore NANDROID backup using different recoveries but it should be possible. as all it needs is extract the files & place it in the phone NAND memory.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 23, 2011)

My O1 has only 125 MB free ram,is it ok. It lags to play nfs.any solution for this. Phone runs on stock 2.2.2
thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2011)

install fast reboot & check how much ram it frees up. but don't run the app continuously. usually 250Mb should be free in stock rom or you mistaken the used ram for free.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 23, 2011)

In mini info-setting- show available ram-tick(selected)
It shows 125/419mb.

What is fast reboot. Isis related to ram or phone booting.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2011)

what shows under application>running services? 125Mb is way too less.

fast reboot closes all applications & services. necessary one starts automatically freeing up ram. it won't restart mobile nor stop music play.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 23, 2011)

Its written in running application as
Other:83mb in 4              avail:94mb+169 mb in 19


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

@vickeyrealcool: Do one thing. Install Android Assistant app. It will tell you memory and CPU being used in a nice dynamic pie chart.

Anyway, @sam: I have used fast reboot. That app clears up the memory way too fast. Literally in an instant. Its too fast, to believe that does ANY good. :/


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Dec 23, 2011)

Ram problem solved after using fast reboot. Now 200 mb free ram.another question,is it ok to use auto kill feaure of advanced task killer.
Phone memory (not ram) has only 115 mb free after using app2sd,mobo,power amp,fast reboot,mini info,go weather and nfs shift. Is it ok?????

Ram problem solved after using fast reboot. Now 200 mb free ram.another question,is it ok to use auto kill feaure of advanced task killer.
Phone memory (not ram) has only 115 mb free after using app2sd,mobo,power amp,fast reboot,mini info,go weather and nfs shift. Is it ok?????


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ use auto kill only for apps that have partial wakelocks. like google maps, facebook, twitter but it too may impact on battery life. 



vineet369 said:


> @sam: I have used fast reboot. That app clears up the memory way too fast. Literally in an instant. Its too fast, to believe that does ANY good. :/



 you hate fast app?  it clears ram i.e. kills all apps.

PS: you didn't accepted my friend request in facebook.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> Ram problem solved after using fast reboot. Now 200 mb free ram.another question,is it ok to use auto kill feaure of advanced task killer.
> Phone memory (not ram) has only 115 mb free after using app2sd,mobo,power amp,fast reboot,mini info,go weather and nfs shift. Is it ok?????



Never EVER use Task Killer. You can use Google for to know why. But the gist is Android is never meant to close any application. It will automatically optimize running programs. Killing tasks only makes matter worse in Android. BUT you can kill an app, if you thing, is an exception, and which you think, should be killed. Discretion is advised!

ALso, 115 MB as phone memory is More than enough. I am using my phone in less than 30 MB phone memory free. Problem only occurs, if you ran out phone memory with just 20 MB or less to go.



Sam said:


> you hate fast app?  it clears ram i.e. kills all apps.
> PS: you didn't accepted my friend request in facebook.



No, I don't hate it. Use it occasionally, when app stops behaving! 
Was just saying, that its too good to be true. And it don't let me see what app has it stopped. Message just flashes for a second.

Also, sorry about not accepting your friend request. I am not too liberal when it comes to adding people on FB 
But, you should have sent me a message on FB. Do that now! (so that I know, who is you. I have a plethora of pending frnd requests.)


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Need some information please...

Is Oxygen ROM 2.3.2 better than Mik's 6.5.8 CyanogenMod 7? Is it really pure AOSP? Will I miss CyanogenMod if I switch?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

1.1 is better. 2.3.2 should be same but is based on .35 kernel tree. means it'll inherit all the problems cyanogenmod 6.6.1 suffers from. also extremely limited number of tweaks but if you want smoothness, Oxygen is the way to go. yes you'll miss but you can't go back to CM. Oxygen is smooth & extremely light on battery. read the first 2 pages then decide. well, 1.1 link is most likely removed i guess.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Dec 26, 2011)

Is it ok to overclock to 806mhz? Will it damage the phone?


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 26, 2011)

rockstarmpm said:


> Is it ok to overclock to 806mhz? Will it damage the phone?



Yes, the phone could be damaged. Overclock within limits... Mine is stable @710 MHZ...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

yup. our mobile got a weak chip (same for 99% budget Androids). i doubt overclocking to 800Mhz will make any HD game playable. keep within limits. usually 800Mhz is stable if one is lucky to get a processor that can bear such high clock.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2011)

Now that almost all the bugs have been fixed and popdog123 found a way out to avoid Blackscreen bug, updating to O2 v2.1.

Will post review within a day or two after testing all the features.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

hmmm, live wallpaper again? & please provide little input on 2 things: battery & USB. USB is disabled on .32 goldleaf


----------



## chandrudme (Dec 26, 2011)

krish awaiting ur feedback eagerly.. 

USB problem with goldenleaf made me mad.. pl advice on it too,...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2011)

@chandrudme I was also facing the same problem on O2 1.1 + Goldenleaf. Couldn't connect the phone as USB Mass Storage device.

Ok, as for 2.2 everything is working fine till now.

And as said by popdog123, blackscreen bug can be fixed by using Live Wallpaper.

Regarding data, there's a bug. This problem is new to v2.1, when someone calls / I call someone with data on, the data gets turned off and upon ending the call it gets turned on but internet doesn't works. I need to turn off and turn it on again to get the internet connection successfully.

Upon looking at XDA, it seems that many peoples facing the same problem, and for some people, just turning off and turning on the data doesn't works. They need to go to Flight mode and switch back.

Anyway, except this bug, all the features, camera, video recording, FM, Bluetooth, Tethering etc. everything is working fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

updated first page with list of a few important roms & tweaks.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

"Free *50 *GB Cloud Storage"
I thnik that's a typo on the first page, isn't it. The app page on Android market says, 5 GB.

And what's the advantage of BOX anyway, compared to DropBox, if we have to upgrade to paid version, to sync files from PC?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

Get 50Gigs cloud storage for our device  - XDA read this. i haven't tested the app (yet) so can't comment anything. but members there report that they have received 50Gb storage. dropbox allows only a few Gb.

LG Android phones get 50GB of free Box cloud storage, Sony Ericsson next - AndroidOS  please test & let me know if it works.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup tested it right now. Its 50GB for LG devices.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

Yups. It's 50 GB. But Houston, there's a problem!

BOX needs "Box sync for Windows" to sync with windows machines. Which we can't use if we don't *"Upgrade"*.
As a result can't sync files right from desktop, as easily as DropBox. Which is a big drawback. And by big I mean, REALLY *BIG *drawback. 

So, drop box for me.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yups. It's 50 GB. But Houston, there's a problem!
> 
> BOX needs "Box sync for Windows" to sync with windows machines. Which we can't use if we don't *"Upgrade"*.
> As a result can't sync files right from desktop, as easily as DropBox. Which is a big drawback. And by big I mean, REALLY *BIG *drawback.
> ...



hmmm, then i2 will stick to dropbox.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

DosBox? :/


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, here's the battery review of O2 v2.1

*i.imgur.com/oR3XJ.png

*i.imgur.com/359Mi.png


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> DosBox? :/



i used to play with dosbox a lot. running C++, some games & even windows in a linux for mobile. will tell you more in FB 

@krishnandu, its been long since i enjoyed that sort of backup in my mobile. i use so heavily, battery never last more than 12hrs. thanks for the graphs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 28, 2011)

It's ok 

So till now no other bug except that Data bug I already said.

One more thing, I don't know why, but I couldn't manage to open Google+ Messenger even once after installing it. Everytime it gets FC.

Will post in XDA and see if anyone else are having the same problem.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

Encountered this MMORPG game for Android: *market.android.com/details?id=sts.sl

Its written that it will run smooth on EDGE. Is EDGE different from the GSM connection that I am using on my phone from Airtel?

And these, (For the record. Have to install later.)
*market.android.com/details?id=net.hexage.robotek.hd
*market.android.com/details?id=com.disney.WMWLite
*market.android.com/details?id=com.sega.soniccd (Paid, have to buy.)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

its same. EDGE is 2.5G.

BTW exam over?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Well, then I hope Star Legends will play nicely on my phone.
And about exams, the last one is tomorrow. This is just the preparation for that!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

i have not played a single multiplayer game till now on my mobile. may give it a try. 

 after exams will you join the custom rom team or wait till 2012? all the best for exams


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ I would have jumped to custom ROM team, a long time ago. But there are a few scores to be settled, benchmarks to be taken and queries to be cleared, before I do that.

So, I think, I would only be able to jump, NEXT YEAR! 

Thanks for the wish.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,
GTA 3 is working perfectly in openOptimus, but it lags in CM7. Eventhough CM7 has 1650points in AnTuTu (oO has only 1450points) GTA lags in CM7.
Is there any tweaks for CM7?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

So*, list of devices getting ICS update is out..
List of Android Smartphones getting Icecream sandwich (ICS) updates in 2012*

Looks like, O1 didn't made it. 

So, can we install ICS any way still?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Looks like, O1 didn't made it.



happy that Optimus One didn't made it. 



vineet369 said:


> So, can we install ICS any way still?



CM9, Oxygen, Phoenix, etc. at least 5-6 DEVs are working on O1 only. then add 100s more working for "O1" type mobiles.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ @Sam,

A Dev has written on XDA -- xda-developers - View Single Post - ICS 4.0 port possibilities



> Back in time, when ICS sources were released and Andy started with his port, i told him that there would be no big big progress until some specific parts of source corresponding not only to armv6 but qualcomm chip itself (or lg stuff/sources) be released but he insisted he could manage to fix all by himself, now im sitting back with my bowl of pop corns



So, lets hope Andy and other DEVs can succeed in porting ICS to Optimus One... But the task seems too tough given their limitations...

*EDIT: *Also, P500 does not support Hardware Acceleration. So, ICS is not really needed. Gingerbread is good enough...
*
Source:* *forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20808529&postcount=946


			
				Andy said:
			
		

> why it is so difficult to understand: THE P500 DOESNT SUPPORT HW ACCELERATION!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> happy that Optimus One didn't made it.



 Why? 



Sam said:


> CM9, Oxygen, Phoenix, etc. at least 5-6 DEVs are working on O1 only. then add 100s more working for "O1" type mobiles.



I think that's good news. Although, I will be happy to upgrade to gingerbread first 



AndroidFan said:


> ^^ @Sam,
> So, lets hope Andy and other DEVs can succeed in porting ICS to Optimus One... But the task seems too tough given their limitations...



Wouldn't overclocking O1 help? It already has fair amount of RAM.
Didn't know about Hardware acceleration though.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I think that's good news. Although, I will be happy to upgrade to gingerbread first
> 
> |



Please don't upgrade to official Gingerbread. Because if you do that, your baseband would be upgraded, which makes your phone incompatible with most of the custom ROMs.

If you want to upgrade, the best ones are Phoenix and Oxygen ROM...

I am on Cyanogenmod 7 2.3.7 myself, and it is excellent. There are bugs, but nothing major. And Cyanogenmod has its benefits...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^ @Sam,
> 
> A Dev has written on XDA -- xda-developers - View Single Post - ICS 4.0 port possibilities
> 
> ...



yup. i clearly remember that post. so not only we need Qualcomm drivers but some help from LG too. well if LG releases source code for Sol (have Adreno200 GPU & MSM7227T chipset) we have a chance. 



vineet369 said:


> Why?



when Android 4.1 or whatever the next version will be out our mobiles will get an update then to Android 4.0. then we'll notice that its of a new baseband so data won't work. and finally we'll experience the power of crappy LG modded Android. thank you very much, most will be happy with GB themed as ICS.



vineet369 said:


> I think that's good news. Although, I will be happy to upgrade to gingerbread first



 you are still on froyo. thats why i was wondering why the Android distribution for Froyo wasn't the value that i calculated 



vineet369 said:


> Wouldn't overclocking O1 help? It already has fair amount of RAM.
> Didn't know about Hardware acceleration though.



its like running DirectX 11 game on a directX9 GPU. overclocking won't help here.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Dec 31, 2011)

ICS for O1, chk this [ROM] IceDroid -(ICS-PORT)- Close'd Project! - xda-developers
Screenshots: ICS Screenshots for Optimus One! - xda-developers

I am downloading it.


----------



## Neo (Dec 31, 2011)

USB storage mode is not working still.
I have tried CM7, Oxygen etc. etc. ;changed the kernels but in vain.
What do i do guys...PLEASE HELP.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2011)

Yesterday I shifted to AdFad666's CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-20111230-Thunderg-A5. And just after few mins of flashing I saw A6 is out!! He also released .35 based CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-20111230-Thunderg-F1 along with A6.

Though I didn't flashed A6 after that. So here's the battery stats of A5.

*i.imgur.com/VVAUi.png

*i.imgur.com/LhXDB.png

*No Bugs Yet!!*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstarmpm said:


> ICS for O1, chk this [ROM] IceDroid -(ICS-PORT)- Close'd Project! - xda-developers
> Screenshots: ICS Screenshots for Optimus One! - xda-developers
> 
> I am downloading it.



its a half baked rom. i would rather go for themed gingerbread. 



royal.tarun said:


> USB storage mode is not working still.
> I have tried CM7, Oxygen etc. etc. ;changed the kernels but in vain.
> What do i do guys...PLEASE HELP.



Wait. problem not solved with CM7? something seriously wrong. looks like i'll have to install CM7 now.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yesterday I shifted to AdFad666's CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-20111230-Thunderg-A5. And just after few mins of flashing I saw A6 is out!! He also released .35 based CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-20111230-Thunderg-F1 along with A6.
> 
> Though I didn't flashed A6 after that. So here's the battery stats of A5.
> 
> ...



thanks for the screenies. look good (better than Mik's port).


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I am back after a long time...

After being tired with sluggish performance during the last few months and the touchscreen bug,  I finally went ahead and flashed my O1 last week (Thanks to all your posts in the previous few pages  ) and my phone feels like it's brand new 

Using the CM7 6.5.8 ROM with Franco's kernel 19.4


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys quick question. Does Optimus Net run all of Optimus One's ROMs without any need for alteration ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2012)

@Sam Thanks, Yes it's much better than Mik's Port.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Guys quick question. Does Optimus Net run all of Optimus One's ROMs without any need for alteration ?



nop. no ROM of Optimus One will run in Optimus Net sadly.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 1, 2012)

@sam u havent included me in the list of O1 users 
Been O1 user for a year now, used to comment in this thread regularly before...that doesnt mean I dont love my O1.  will resume O1 madness again, btw I was on Phoenix Rom for 2 months and was very happy with the snappy performance. Was waiting for andy to release bug-free version but since he is busy with ICS phoenix and taking too long, gonna try a new ROM. Which one should I try? Reading a lot abt oxygen..how is it?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad to know there are much active members posting here regularly, and more glad to know many are returning.

Why I am glad, since I would require help from you guys, because my madness on O1 will begin from today!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

@guru_urug, sorry buddy. added

Oxygen is snappy but with .35 kernel the blackscreen bug returns. so its upto you.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Does .35 kernel have any advantages over .32 kernel on old outdated hardware like Optimus One? It just doesn't translate into better performance or efficiency...


----------



## X-jo (Jan 1, 2012)

halla, add me too.. 1yr of using LG OP 1 now..

current ROM - using Mik'o'Void Android 2.3.7, .32 kernel, old baseband.. its a cross between Mik's 6.5.8 and #void forever.

so far so good for me, lemme know if there is a better ROM, what i am looking for is stability and battery life.


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> Wait. problem not solved with CM7? something seriously wrong. looks like i'll have to install CM7 now.


wait..what do you mean?
BTW, today i just found out, after reflashing and all that stuff, USB storage worked with Goldenleaf's .35 kernel but USb tethering doesn't work with it. What the hell is wrong here?



Sam said:


> @guru_urug, sorry buddy. added
> 
> Oxygen is snappy but with .35 kernel the blackscreen bug returns. so its upto you.



Blackscreen bug is gone with Goldenleaf's kernelx2 (.35).



AndroidFan said:


> Does .35 kernel have any advantages over .32 kernel on old outdated hardware like Optimus One? It just doesn't translate into better performance or efficiency...



I guess you'r wrong.
.35 kernels improves a lot of PERFORMANCE. Atleast this is my experience with it.

*PS:Where is me on the owners list?  :'(*


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 1, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Does .35 kernel have any advantages over .32 kernel on old outdated hardware like Optimus One? It just doesn't translate into better performance or efficiency...



.35 kernel offers better 3D performance, even the hw accelerated UI feels snappier with .35 than .32 kernel
If you dont play games stick to the .32 kernel since its much more stable.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

I am unable to flash CyanogenMod [ [UNOFFICIAL][ROM][stable:6.5.8,testing:6.6.1] CyanogenMod 7.1.0 (Android 2.3.7) - xda-developers ] on my O1. I have tried the guides on the internet, but none works for me. Please help. I am completely confused about how to do this...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ why are you trying outdated stuff? CyanogenMod 7.2.0. BTW why are you unable to flash? some error?


----------



## X-jo (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ why are you trying outdated stuff? CyanogenMod 7.2.0. BTW why are you unable to flash? some error?




wat r the bugs with CM7.2.0 ? GPS/2.5G/Wifi issues? or any other noticeable ones?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing, everything is working fine.

Only FC on Restore Defaults in Video Camera.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ why are you trying outdated stuff? CyanogenMod 7.2.0. BTW why are you unable to flash? some error?


Thanks for link.
This is what I did:

Download ROM Manager.
Click on Flash ClockworkMod Recovery. Wait for download to finish.
Connect to PC and transfer .zip file to a folder on SD Card.
Disconnect from PC, select Install ROM from SD Card, and guide it to .zip file.
It shows thre options then: Backup Current ROM, Wipe Cache/Data, Wipe Dalvik Cache. I selected last two and clicked on Continue.
Then it asked to click on OK to reboot into recovery mode, and after clicking on OK it asked for SuperUser permission. I allowed it.
It rebooted to recovery mode, but its recovery mode of the stock ROM and nothing is installed. The phone acts as it was on the day of purchase...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

install clockwork mod recovery. reboot mobile. now download twrp recovery. transfer it to sd card. reboot into recovery (using rom manager or 3 key shortcut). install twrp. reboot mobile. transfer cm7.1 zip file. reboot into recovery again & flash rom. 

if for some reason clockword mod is not getting installed, install amonra recovery using terminal. code is given in xda.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait, I guess the ROM Manager is having problem to install the Custom ROM.



> It rebooted to recovery mode, but its recovery mode of the stock ROM and nothing is installed. The phone acts as it was on the day of purchase...



It stops with some error right??

On Recovery, choose install .zip from SD Card, and locate the ROM and choose Yes.

Sometimes ROM Manager fails to provide the command to install ROM. I have faced this issue many times.

So do that manually on Recovery.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait, does recovery mode screen of O1 look like this:
[YOUTUBE]tw77POcfD8I[/YOUTUBE]
If so, then I wasn't in recovery mode  And I am unable to access recovery mode...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ rom manager failing to install recovery. must be done manually.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

How?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> How?



1. Install Android SDK

2. Use ADB in the Tools folder

Many tutorials about it online...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

i find installing sdk a bit complicated. terminal emulator saves a lot of time.



Nipun said:


> How?



read this


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> i find installing sdk a bit complicated. terminal emulator saves a lot of time.
> 
> read this



I have already installed SDK and have adb ready(I guess).



AndroidFan said:


> 1. Install Android SDK
> 
> 2. Use ADB in the Tools folder
> 
> Many tutorials about it online...



The tutorials online are confusing me alot!
I was following this: Guide to Install Cyanogenmod 7 (Gingerbread) on the LG Optimus One - Mobile Geeky
But in step 3 it says 





> Download flash_image.zip and a recovery image (recovery-RA-GNM-thunderg-1.1.0.img.zip) for the Optimus One from Android Forums.


Now I am confused. The Android Forums' link says that thread is outdated and asks me to go to the link given by Sam, but I cannot find the files specified in tutorial there..

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/root.JPG
_I guess this means adb is ready _


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ flash_image & Thunderg v1.1. extract both to sd card & then type the codes.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Jan 2, 2012)

is there any dsp pack or equaliser available in market that works with stock froyo music player.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, Sam, but now I guess I am better without this stuff.

I dont know what I did, but my phone was bricked? because of some random actions I took. It wasn't booting in anyway, it just showed a white screen. Luckily I was able to boot in emergency mode (volume up + back + power). I downloaded KDZ Updater with KDZ file from link below and ran it.  After a few minutes I got my phone back!! 

Thanks to [HOWTO][PICTURE GUIDE]Update your firmware using KDZ Updater - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2012)

most likely boot loader was corrupted. can be cause of wrong code. your best bet is to flash clockworkmod recovery using rom manager & from there install TWRP recovery or amonra recovery.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Jan 4, 2012)

Vickyrealcool said:


> is there any dsp pack or equaliser available in market that works with stock froyo music player.



@ sam, i have read somewhere in your o1 review.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ was using cyanogenmod rom. dsp manager comes built into it.


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> your best bet is to flash clockworkmod recovery using rom manager & from there install TWRP recovery or amonra recovery.


I guess that's not a good idea.
I have ended up in fastboot mode everytime i used ROM Manager.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 4, 2012)

We know it didn't worked for you. But it worked for many people too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> I guess that's not a good idea.
> I have ended up in fastboot mode everytime i used ROM Manager.



after flashing always reboot once. also rom manager has received many updates. so these issues should get fixed by now. 

else should try the terminal way.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> after flashing always reboot once. also rom manager has received many updates. so these issues should get fixed by now.
> 
> else should try the terminal way.


Whatever 

BTW is anyone using Market Enabler?

is LG is stopping its mobile phone industry? i read it somewhere


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

*NEED URGENT HELP!*

Ok... I may sound dumb, but I need your help!!

This is what happened:
While I was researching about Rooting and Custom ROM and stuff, I saw a vid where a person goes into the console of the phone by pressing 3 buttons: Menu + Volume down + Power. I tried to do the same, just for the heck of it. (Man, am I dumb or what).
So, while I was starting the phone by pressing those 3 buttons, I was expecting I would be taken in console mode. BUT NO! After a long boot up, it greeted me with a Select language option.. and after that it asks me to set date and time formats etc..

It was then that hit me, that I may have hard reseted the phone! I googled and came across this *vid*, which explained the same thing.

Now is there an option to revert back this hard resetting, since *I DONT* want to erase the contents of my phone! :'(
My phone is still in that menu.


----------



## brberie (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is the story of my troubles starting with post#600.
Could you please advise, help.

Thanks!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ where? Post 600 is from AndroidFan!

Btw.. someone please advise on my problem!! Waiting for you sam!!


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *NEED URGENT HELP!*
> 
> Ok... I may sound dumb, but I need your help!!
> 
> ...



You got it wrong buddy. Menu + Vol. Down + Power is for hard resetting the phone.
That console would only appear when you have your phone rooted and a custom recovery installed. Nothing can be done now.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I too thing the same. I was hoping there would be a way to revert the hard resetting procedure, before I continue with the wizard which ask for language settings and time format etc...

Anyway... thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry vineet. was little busy so late at replying. you at least should have asked someone here before trying that. well phone memory is gone. but sd card is untouched.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ No probs. I get it, you were busy!! 

Btw, it was an accident, just a by product of my stupid, "Curiosity".
It was a poor judgement on my part after watching a YT vid, and I acted on impulse rather than proper research. (Little knowledge -> Dangerous thing, that).

But I don't think much loss has been done.
Contacts got synched back through Google account. Pics were in card and also synched with Google Plus.
Only loss occurred of the notes which I created in Notes app, and the Messages, those were completely wiped out! 
Also, the game progress must also have been erased. Now will have to again play those levels! But this problem is nothing in front of lost messages.

One strange thing happening right now is that Every app which I had downloaded from Market is currently being downloaded.... ALL AT ONCE! 
Yeah!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2012)

you said a few days ago that you have a few doubts & need to get them cleared. well i guess one of them was this.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

LOL yeah... I learned it the hard way...
OR.. "*Hard-reset*" way... 

Now I have to find ways to completely remove dependencies on the phone memory. One of the thing would include, finding a messaging app, that stores messages on Card, or on Cloud.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> LOL yeah... I learned it the hard way...
> OR.. "*Hard-reset*" way...
> 
> Now I have to find ways to completely remove dependencies on the phone memory. One of the thing would include, finding a messaging app, that stores messages on Card, or on Cloud.


Dont forget to share if you find one


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure Nipun! That goes without saying! 

Btw, I am feeling like O1 got a reincarnation too, along with me on TDF!! Double


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> LOL yeah... I learned it the hard way...
> OR.. "*Hard-reset*" way...
> 
> Now I have to find ways to completely remove dependencies on the phone memory. One of the thing would include, finding a messaging app, that stores messages on Card, or on Cloud.



All my contacts are synced to Gmail, so I never lose them.

Images are stored on SD Card, so are safe...

For messages, I use a free app called "SMS Backup+". It backs up all the messages to Gmail under label SMS.

Cheers!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> For messages, I use a free app called "SMS Backup+". It backs up all the messages to Gmail under label SMS.
> 
> Cheers!



Installed SMS Backup+ RIGHT AWAY!! Thanks dude! 

(I should have installed it before.)

Edit: It backs up *Call logs* too, pretty incredible! 




Vyom said:


> One strange thing happening right now is that Every app which I had downloaded from Market is currently being downloaded.... ALL AT ONCE!
> Yeah!



Ok, I had got that wrong. It does NOT automatically starts to install every app that was installed before. (For which I am grateful).
The phenomenon I previously observed was the installation of "updates" of already installed app.

Thought to make it clear.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2012)

I think nobody read my post above. I say it again. Is anybody using market enabler?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 6, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> I think nobody read my post above. I say it again. Is anybody using market enabler?



I have Market enabler on my phone... Might have used it once or twice to download apps available only for the US. But don't remember which one...

IMO, nowadays, most apps and games are available for India too... So, its not really useful anymore...


----------



## judelaw99 (Jan 6, 2012)

i am in uk, i bought new lg optimus one p500 from prepaymania.co.uk
i update my phone to android 2.3.3 with lg pc suite
phone run properly but oi manager is not in new version so how can i uninstall android 2.3.3 and install android 2.3


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Ok, I had got that wrong. It does NOT automatically starts to install every app that was installed before. (For which I am grateful).
> The phenomenon I previously observed was the installation of "updates" of already installed app.
> 
> Thought to make it clear.



i think to let apps get downloaded by its own you need to install a software that keep tracks of what app you have.



judelaw99 said:


> i am in uk, i bought new lg optimus one p500 from prepaymania.co.uk
> i update my phone to android 2.3.3 with lg pc suite
> phone run properly but oi manager is not in new version so how can i uninstall android 2.3.3 and install android 2.3



download from market: OI File Manager. if market is not accessible, try from here: crocko download


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> i think to let apps get downloaded by its own you need to install a software that keep tracks of what app you have.



Since their is a limit to the internal memory of the phone, and which is very low, its good that apps are not getting downloaded automatically. That's not a problem since market DOES shows the list of apps which I had downloaded before, and with a click can be reinstalled.

Though I hope, market allow me to *remove *an app from is web interface, just like it allows for installation of the same remotely. Their are many apps which I want to remove, but can only be done by installing and then uninstalling from phone itself.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you guys suggest me a good ROM for my Optimus One.. All features should work..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 7, 2012)

Check out [ROM][02JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35] - xda-developers

Install the A7.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 7, 2012)

which is the best CM 7.2.0 ROM,
IcsLunarPro V2.7 based CM 7.2.0-RC0 A7 
or 
CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35] ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 7, 2012)

ICSLunarPro is just a themed ROM version of A7. So approx. both are same.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2012)

After waiting for more than a month now, I am ready to give my phone a performance boost which he deserves. (Ya, my O1 is like a good friend now.. always helps me, when I need! )

To do my research I tried to read the two threads: Review  thread, and this one. Since I didn’t wanted to ask same questions which have been cleared.  But hardly reached Page 16, when I realized that there were hell lot pages to cover and not enough time. This thread have grown too large in a short time, thanks to the Android enthusiasts here! 

Following is a post which I think summarizes the procedure to root for me (pun intended). Please suggest if its adequate:



socialdistortion said:


> Z4root is available in the Android Market. Just install it and then hit root. Should take about a minute or two and then automatically restart (may even take 5 mins...). Try it a couple of times...
> 
> You should have a new app called SuperUser installed now. That confirms you are rooted. Somehow this did not work but it works in other android phones.
> 
> ...



*A pretty good guide to root:*
How to Root LG Optimus One & remove unwanted apps | AndroidOS.in

I have made a list of all the questions which arouse in my mind while reading the thread. My heartiest apologies if I am asking some noob questions again, but its just that I want to clear the queries right from the root. After all, its the matter of my precious O1!

*Some (few ) Important Questions:*

*Q1:* Can we revert the rooting, to claim warranty again, in case it has to go for RMA?

*Q2:* Can the 3 button reset feature be used to restore LG’s stock ROM if ever I want to revert from any custom ROM or will it work in any case installing custom ROM goes wrong?

*Q3:* Are launchers for O1 and custom ROM, mutualy exclusive? Means, that can we install any launcher over any ROM, or does each ROM comes bundles with its specific launcher?

*Q4:* Why is hardware acceleration, always being advised to be disabled? If hardware acceleration refers to the use of GPU, then wouldn’t disabling it fails the whole concept of having Adreno!

*Q5:*


dreatica said:


> try the latest build of andy GB rc2, you will never go back to froyo. I am running it like a charm with a2sd darktremor. After installing 150+ apps, phone memory is still 190mb+
> 
> PS : FM radio (And it might never work in GB), USB tether doesn't work. For USB tether you can use third party apps



Is it correct that FM won’t work in GB? Cause then installing GB will be out of question for me!

*Some Questions and Probable answers from me: (Corrections highly recommened)*
*Q6:* @Sam: You had said that N Map is a paid app, comes from around Rs. 500. So will after rooting and installing custom ROM, I will loose this precious app. (I like the app very much).
*A:* After my little hard-reset accident I came to know that my apps are tied with my google account, so even if I install custom ROM, the app won’t get loose

*Q7:* What was the dust problem in O1.
*A:* What have I found out is that O1 suffered from an issue where dirt used to enter inside the phone and accumulate below the screen, mostly right at the centre (most annoying!).
But now the problem is resolved with newer models, and new models don’t have this issue.

*Q8:* Why does keeping finger on screen while neocore runs in the background affects the score? As seen in this vid: LG P500 NOVA + Neocore - YouTube
*A:* It was a software glitch, which have been rectified with an update to the firmware.

*Miscellaneous Questions: (Pls answer if anyone can)*
*Q9:* P500 does not support Flash, so are YT videos which gets played with the Youtube, plays in HTML5?

*Q10:* If the phone boasts of 3.15 mp camera (on GSM Arena), why in the back it’s written, just 3.0 ? 

*Q11:* Is Class 4 card sufficient of O1? Will Class 10 could be of any advantage over Class 4 or 6 in O1?

*Q12:* Is Cortex A8 – 700 Mhz Processor better than O1’s 600 MHz Qualcomm with Adreno 200 GPU? (An offtopic question to compare O1 with Ubislate 7+) 

*Bonus Q:* Where can I find this wallpaper which made me fall in love with this phone, in the first place? 


Spoiler



*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/lg/LG-OPTIMUS-One_01.jpg


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow!This little phone has such a huge fan following!!
Amazing!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *Q1:* Can we revert the rooting, to claim warranty again, in case it has to go for RMA?



YES.



Vyom said:


> *Q2:* Can the 3 button reset feature be used to restore LG’s stock ROM if ever I want to revert from any custom ROM or will it work in any case installing custom ROM goes wrong?



NO. it'll take you to custom recovery. you can do 2 things: backup LG ROM using custom recovery. later you can restore it. its known as Nandroid backup. secondly, you can flash stock LG ROM using KDZ updater but its a high risk tool. many (& i mean maaaaaaaaaaany) have bricked their mobile using this piece of crap. do it if absolutely no option is left.



Vyom said:


> *Q3:* Are launchers for O1 and custom ROM, mutualy exclusive? Means, that can we install any launcher over any ROM, or does each ROM comes bundles with its specific launcher?



ROM comes with their own launcher & app. you can install any launcher over it. you'll have 2 or more launchers then. set one as default & you are good to go. going back to old launcher is easy too.



Vyom said:


> *Q4:* Why is hardware acceleration, always being advised to be disabled? If hardware acceleration refers to the use of GPU, then wouldn’t disabling it fails the whole concept of having Adreno!



rendering of the menu system & UI using the GPU. as its hardware accelerated hence takes lot more power. the GPU can be used for games & watching videos only. else even websites will start using the GPU & battery backup will get cut in half. last used in Android 2.2 ROM.



Vyom said:


> *Q5:*Is it correct that FM won’t work in GB? Cause then installing GB will be out of question for me!



who said that? Oxygen ROM have some FM problem which most likely was sorted out. else install some other radio from market 



Vyom said:


> *Some Questions and Probable answers from me: (Corrections highly recommened)*
> *Q6:* @Sam: You had said that N Map is a paid app, comes from around Rs. 500. So will after rooting and installing custom ROM, I will loose this precious app. (I like the app very much).
> *A:* After my little hard-reset accident I came to know that my apps are tied with my google account, so even if I install custom ROM, the app won’t get loose



yes you'll loose them. your apps are linked to google account but for current ROM. change rom & most likely everything will get erased. you can try 1 trick (don't blame me if you break your mobile  ). root, install titanium backup, backup that N-Map. save the titaniumbackup folder in PC. install custom rom, install titanium backup, restore folder to memory card & try to restore. app may fail to respond or may through FC (force close).



Vyom said:


> *Q7:* What was the dust problem in O1.
> *A:* What have I found out is that O1 suffered from an issue where dirt used to enter inside the phone and accumulate below the screen, mostly right at the centre (most annoying!).
> But now the problem is resolved with newer models, and new models don’t have this issue.



yes. i have this problem. 1 single dust particle but visible 
fixed in newer models & old models can be taken to service center where they'll fix it. i don't trust service center guys to open up my mobile. so didn't bother to take it.



Vyom said:


> *Q8:* Why does keeping finger on screen while neocore runs in the background affects the score? As seen in this vid: LG P500 NOVA + Neocore - YouTube
> *A:* It was a software glitch, which have been rectified with an update to the firmware.



forget Neocore. take a game. CPU+GPU renders the game & make it playable. now you swipe your finger on the screen. CPU need to check for extra inputs at the screen decreasing performance. something like this happens. modded kernel fixes this almost perfectly.



Vyom said:


> *Miscellaneous Questions: (Pls answer if anyone can)*
> *Q9:* P500 does not support Flash, so are YT videos which gets played with the Youtube, plays in HTML5?



Miscellaneous Answer: Adobe Flash Player 10.3 on ARMv6 



Vyom said:


> *Q10:* If the phone boasts of 3.15 mp camera (on GSM Arena), why in the back it’s written, just 3.0 ?



3.0MP looks clean, maybe 



Vyom said:


> *Q11:* Is Class 4 card sufficient of O1? Will Class 10 could be of any advantage over Class 4 or 6 in O1?



Class4 is enough. there will be definite advantage but not worth the pricetag of Class10 cards.



Vyom said:


> *Q12:* Is Cortex A8 – 700 Mhz Processor better than O1’s 600 MHz Qualcomm with Adreno 200 GPU? (An offtopic question to compare O1 with Ubislate 7+)



Is Intel 2nd gen Core i*** series better than 1st gen Intel Core i***? new architecture. but old GPU architecture. GPU is modified a bit & hence may run at higher clock or maybe with more cores.



Vyom said:


> *Bonus Q:* Where can I find this wallpaper which made me fall in love with this phone, in the first place?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



will search & post the link soon 



red dragon said:


> Wow!This little phone has such a huge fan following!!
> Amazing!!



yup. a true DEV's mobile but not made by Google. Check this list: REPOSITORY OF ROMS & TWEAKS. more than 70 roms & many more tweaks (not shown in the post)


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> rendering of the menu system & UI using the GPU. as its hardware accelerated hence takes lot more power. the GPU can be used for games & watching videos only. else even websites will start using the GPU & battery backup will get cut in half. last used in Android 2.2 ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> :


No sir!It is the other way around...heavy flash based websites needs gpu acceleration,heard of hw acceleration of ics?

Number of ROMs does not mean anything,all are based on 2 sources...stock lg or AOSP and thousands of their derivatives(and photoshop skills)
The real challange for a dev is making a kernel.

With a badly cooked ROM can give bootloops at worst,but a bad kernel can really brick a device.

I have not used optimus one,but I can guess that the disable gpu advice is given,because lg did not release the gpu drivers for the devs.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Sam. Your replies were near instantaneous! 

Will post another round of post (with fewer questions) after shortlisting and thoroughly examining your replies.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> No sir!It is the other way around...heavy flash based websites needs gpu acceleration,heard of hw acceleration of ics?



well yes. and our mobile mayn't get ICS cause 3D acceleration is not possible due to missing driver.



red dragon said:


> Number of ROMs does not mean anything,all are based on 2 sources...stock lg or AOSP and thousands of their derivatives(and photoshop skills)
> The real challange for a dev is making a kernel.



some quality roms are there. there was a time when this mobile saw extreme kernel cooking but now its all cooled down. most are really stable & improved battery life but the weak processor can't do anything better.



red dragon said:


> With a badly cooked ROM can give bootloops at worst,but *a bad kernel can really brick a device.*



thanks. didn't know that.



red dragon said:


> I have not used optimus one,but I can guess that the disable gpu advice is given,because lg did not release the gpu drivers for the devs.



yup. DEVs asked qualcomm for the drivers & Qualcomm asked them to contact LG. LG straightforward rejected.



Vyom said:


> Thanks Sam. Your replies were near instantaneous!
> 
> Will post another round of post (with fewer questions) after shortlisting and thoroughly examining your replies.



not instantaneous. late by 1hr  searching for the wallpaper in the meantime. or if you have that wallpaper in your mobile, you can extract it for later use.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

Our beloved phone will see a new world in 2012..!!

Check [ROM][07JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands] - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

cyanogenmod on new baseband !!! i wonder if data will work.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

lol...!! Everything will work..!! Don't worry. Check the comments.

He's trying to get official support..!!


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 8, 2012)

great news krish!!


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2012)

can I flash it over official GB 2.3.3? (I think new baseband)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

yes you can. all you need is your previous ROM should be of new baseband.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks sam. mine is official GB v20b 2.3.3 Indian version. I think this is new based band. Btw how to find out the baseband?

And thanks again for ur earlier reply also. I successfully rooted my p500, installed Titanium backup and ROM manager. If I can flash the new cm 7.2 (mentioned Above)  over my official gb, then how can I do it?  Guide me.please.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

go to "About Phone" from settings. there baseband is listed. it doesn't says new or old but new one is different. thats how we know.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> Thanks sam. mine is official GB v20b 2.3.3 Indian version. I think this is new based band. Btw how to find out the baseband?
> 
> And thanks again for ur earlier reply also. I successfully rooted my p500, installed Titanium backup and ROM manager. If I can flash the new cm 7.2 (mentioned Above)  over my official gb, then how can I do it?  Guide me.please.



Now, install recovery from ROM Manager. Rom Manger > Flash ClockworkMod Recovery.

Take backup. Rom Manager > Backup Current ROM

Now before proceeding, keep a backup of the Backup ROM on PC. You can find it under clockworkmod/backup on your SD Card.

And install Custom ROM. Rom Manger > Install ROM from SD Card > Select the ROM that you want to flash.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2012)

In About phone there is no baseband list. There are software ver. kernel etc are there. But no specific word which says base band!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> In About phone there is no baseband list. There are software ver. kernel etc are there. But no specific word which says base band!



Are you sure?? Check again, there is a property named "Baseband Verison".


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure there is no such property. If I can grab the screen I could have uploaded.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyway..!! You are on official GB, so it's New Baseband.

BTW you can use shootme to take screenshots


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay. Thanks.

Installing custom recovery using Rom Manager is as simple as installing any other app from market! is it that easy? Or more steps are there?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

not that simple but easy. once custom recovery is installed (ROM manager will do it for you). reboot mobile once. then run rom manager again & just install a rom using it. mobile will restart & will take you to a new screen. usually everything is done automatically. you don't need to do anything. in case it doesn't goes as stated, just select flash rom/menu & flash using it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya don't forget to take a backup of your present rom before proceeding, so if you ever mess up anything you can go back and start again from where everything started


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> NO. it'll take you to custom recovery. you can do 2 things: backup LG ROM using custom recovery. later you can restore it. its known as Nandroid backup. secondly, you can flash stock LG ROM using KDZ updater but its a high risk tool. many (& i mean maaaaaaaaaaany) have bricked their mobile using this piece of crap. do it if absolutely no option is left.



Oh no... I would not want to take a chance on something which have such a high risk of failure!



Sam said:


> rendering of the menu system & UI using the GPU. as its hardware accelerated hence takes lot more power. the GPU can be used for games & watching videos only. else even websites will start using the GPU & battery backup will get cut in half. last used in Android 2.2 ROM.



One of the factors in my decision to purchase O1 was the presence of Adreno graphics. And I would like to use the power it can provide.
I hope any custom ROM provide an easy toggle switch which we can use to turn the hardware acceleration on or off.



Sam said:


> who said that? Oxygen ROM have some FM problem which most likely was sorted out. else install some other radio from market



You are still on mobile isn't it? Since I did quoted whoever said that! 



Sam said:


> yes you'll loose them. your apps are linked to google account but for current ROM. change rom & most likely everything will get erased. you can try 1 trick (don't blame me if you break your mobile  ). root, install titanium backup, backup that N-Map. save the titaniumbackup folder in PC. install custom rom, install titanium backup, restore folder to memory card & try to restore. app may fail to respond or may through FC (force close).



If the app is linked for my current ROM, then in case that I restore LG's custom ROM (after using some other ROM), the app should start to work again. Isn't it?



Sam said:


> yes. i have this problem. 1 single dust particle but visible
> fixed in newer models & old models can be taken to service center where they'll fix it. i don't trust service center guys to open up my mobile. so didn't bother to take it.



I think there is a dust or two under my screen too. But those are near the edges and its not a big problem too (yet). But yeah, you can't trust service center guys. Maybe you can watch this video and try to open it yourself How to disassemble the LG-P500 Optimus One - The first instruction video out there - YouTube  Just maybe.



Sam said:


> 3.0MP looks clean, maybe



No. Letsbuy and even the official LG website says its just 3.0. Looks like GSMArena goofed up the specification and our mobile just have 3.0 megapixel! 



Sam said:


> Is Intel 2nd gen Core i*** series better than 1st gen Intel Core i***? new architecture. but old GPU architecture. GPU is modified a bit & hence may run at higher clock or maybe with more cores.



I am sorry, but can not make out which specification is better after reading what have you written: O1's or Ubislate+'s.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Oh no... I would not want to take a chance on something which have such a high risk of failure!



not huge. 1 in every 3 attempt is a failure = brick 



Vyom said:


> One of the factors in my decision to purchase O1 was the presence of Adreno graphics. And I would like to use the power it can provide.
> I hope any custom ROM provide an easy toggle switch which we can use to turn the hardware acceleration on or off.



using script, yes. a DEV named knzo made a system of toggle using folder. create a folder inside system folder to overclock & all.



Vyom said:


> You are still on mobile isn't it? Since I did quoted whoever said that!



when from mobile i don't quote multiple msgs. not possible. BTW i don't remember saying anything like that.



Vyom said:


> If the app is linked for my current ROM, then in case that I restore LG's custom ROM (after using some other ROM), the app should start to work again. Isn't it?



yup.



Vyom said:


> I think there is a dust or two under my screen too. But those are near the edges and its not a big problem too (yet). But yeah, you can't trust service center guys. Maybe you can watch this video and try to open it yourself How to disassemble the LG-P500 Optimus One - The first instruction video out there - YouTube  Just maybe.



na. i am better off with enjoying Dusted Gingerbread 



Vyom said:


> No. Letsbuy and even the official LG website says its just 3.0. Looks like GSMArena goofed up the specification and our mobile just have 3.0 megapixel!



.15 doesn't make a difference, does it?



Vyom said:


> I am sorry, but can not make out which specification is better after reading what have you written: O1's or Ubislate+'s.



i was comparing ARM1136EJ-S (ticking inside Qualcomm MSM7227 that is powering O1) with Cortex A8. A8 is a new core based on ARM v7 architecture. MSM7227 uses a old ARM v6 architecture based core.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 9, 2012)

Btw after installing cwm recovery using Rom Manager can I flash twrp recovery? if so how can I do that? Do I have to dowmload twrp recovery first?

After flashing cm7.2 Rom do I have to flash kernel also?  If so how to flash it? Sorry for asking too many queries.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 9, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> Btw after installing cwm recovery using Rom Manager can I flash twrp recovery? if so how can I do that? Do I have to dowmload twrp recovery first?
> 
> After flashing cm7.2 Rom do I have to flash kernel also?  If so how to flash it? Sorry for asking too many queries.



You only need one custom recovery. Personally, I use Amonra, and am happy with it. You choose one, and then follow instructions to flash it...

Also, CM 7.2 ROM contains a kernel patch. There is no need to flash another patch. You can do that if there is a newer version or some other better kernel...


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 10, 2012)

----------------------------------------------
Need advice please...

AdFad666 has released his updated ROMs today...

For old baseband, we have .32 kernel A8 ROM and .35 kernel F2 ROM...

Should I move to .35 ROM? Will I be able to reflash the .32 ROM if I don't like it?

Cheers!


----------



## X-jo (Jan 10, 2012)

my baseband version is V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009.. is this new or old? sud i go for old(A or F series) or new(N series) baseband?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 10, 2012)

You are on Old Baseband.

Choice is upto you..!! Flash the ROM that you think you'd like to try.

You can refer to comments there on XDA ROM Thread, to get ideas about bugs on ROM's.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 10, 2012)

X-jo said:


> my baseband version is V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009.. is this new or old? sud i go for old(A or F series) or new(N series) baseband?



This is old baseband. I have the same...

*i.imgur.com/BOuiS.png

I read on AdFad666's thread that testers using F2 have trouble. Sim Card not detected. So, going for A8 now...

Cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm also on A8 

Personally I'd say go for A8.

Nothing wrong with F2 and N2 but those are fresh ROM's while A8 is stable.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You are on Old Baseband.
> 
> Choice is upto you..!! Flash the ROM that you think you'd like to try.
> 
> You can refer to comments there on XDA ROM Thread, to get ideas about bugs on ROM's.


thanks man



AndroidFan said:


> This is old baseband. I have the same...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOuiS.png
> 
> ...


yup, i too was thinking to go for the .32 one... lets see
also can i flash the rom directly or do i have to flash P500-v10E-baseband.7z before flashing A8?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2012)

A8 is old baseband based. means you just flash rom directly.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 10, 2012)

*www.facebook.com/questions/264670886925827/

btw vote here to get(or hope to) MIUI ROM for our fone.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 10, 2012)

We already voted for it..!! Someone posted the same in this thread long ago 

Anyway enjoy A8 as like ours


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 11, 2012)

friends i have a problem...

I'm with O2 V2.. i flashed Franco.Kernel 2.6.35.14 today,, after rebooting i was welcomed by a black screen... it seems I've flashed a wrong kernel.. how to resolve it? need ur advice...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 11, 2012)

You flashed right kernel. O2 v2 is .35 tree kernel based ROM.

So did it finally boot to O2 or not??

Otherwise you can try flashing the kernel again.

If it's black screen bug that you are talking about, then use Live Wallpaper to get rid of it.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2012)

X-jo said:


> *www.facebook.com/questions264670886925827/
> btw vote here to get(or hope to) MIUI ROM for our fone.



Thanks for the link dude.. since I missed it previousy.
Looks like Optimus One has the highest votes! 

_________________________________________________
_________________________________________________


Ok.. after days of planning and being frustrated by the never-ending 'no-memory left issue' I think I am ready to root my baby now.

Quick research on XDA showed me that the best app to try is GingerBreak. I will try that, once I make a backup of my SD card, since it says card may get format during the process.

Btw, isn't it ironical that to use Titanium backup the phone should be rooted. But in the process of rooting even card may get formatted!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Just keep backup of the card. And card won't get formatted..!! It's just a warning which never happened to anyone. But just for safety reasons take a backup of card.

And Titanium backup does diff thing, so it needs root permissions.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2012)

^ So you are saying that if I copy the entire contents of card to a folder on computer, and then even if card gets erased, I can restore the functionality of apps (that depends on the card) just by copying the files back from the folder to card, and it will be like it was never formatted in the first place? 

Really?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes...!! Somewhat.

Do that just not only for apps, but mainly because of your data.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And Titanium backup does diff thing, so it needs root permissions.



a good example is kicking out bloatwares & crapwares. those are system apps & only an admin (superuser) can do it. hence it needs root.



Vyom said:


> ^ So you are saying that if I copy the entire contents of card to a folder on computer, and then even if card gets erased, I can restore the functionality of apps (that depends on the card) just by copying the files back from the folder to card, and it will be like it was never formatted in the first place?
> 
> Really?



yup. when you run any app that have its data transferred to memory card, it'll look for the data in a folder named android_secure. if not found, app will show blah blah blah error. hence just make a backup.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 12, 2012)

So to flash another ROM, can someone list the necessary steps to backup? And also how to restore once the ROM is flashed... i know there are NAND backups, titanium backup and all.. but still a refresher would be awesome


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

To all LG Optimus One P500 users...



> Guys, the cogs are being greased, wheels are starting to turn and big changes are coming. Hold on to your seats, things are about to get crazy around here...
> 
> -By adfad666



Download A Series or F Series ROM's if you want them later. They are going be obsolete 

Because N Series is going to get Official Support 

[ROM][10JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands] - xda-developers



X-jo said:


> So to flash another ROM, can someone list the necessary steps to backup? And also how to restore once the ROM is flashed... i know there are NAND backups, titanium backup and all.. but still a refresher would be awesome



1. Backup SD Card.
2. Root.
3. Install Recovery.
4. Nand Backup
5. Flash ROM
6. Flash GAPPS (If not provided in the ROM Itself)

In Recovery there is option to restore NAND Backup.

N.B. : If you want all your apps in your New ROM, then Install Titanium Backup and take a backup of all the user apps after Rooting (Step 2). And then take a backup of your SD Card again, as titanium backup will store the things in SD Card.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> To all LG Optimus One P500 users...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW. TFS. really exciting news. this means ICS for our mobile? can you ask this in the thread @ xda?

err, krishnandu i think what he said was there won't be update for old baseband anymore.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya, that's on the first page. Other two ROM's are going to be obsolate. Just browse from the last.

That's why he changed it from ThunderG to KANG otherwise CM7 won't accept it.

No ICS for now. A guy asked him, and he got hyper. Let him finish the bugs and get the official support first.



> We worked a hard 6 hours or so and got most of it done tonight, just a couple of outstanding bugs: slow graphics, audio redirect and the camcorder doesn't record.
> 
> However all the other basic functions work perfectly and the plan is to get it finished tomorrow evening. Then the official CM7 celebrations can commence!
> 
> -By adfad666



*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21302633&postcount=257

Cm7 Dashboard : *r.cyanogenmod.com/#dashboard,2147

CM7 on G+ : *plus.google.com/117962666888533781522/posts/GWR3576ok9t

Enjoy 

Here's a preview that he posted...

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/103/screenshot1326334862624.png

*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21303652&postcount=259


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya, that's on the first page. Other two ROM's are going to be obsolate. Just browse from the last.



well so no more .32 kernel? 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's why he changed it from ThunderG to KANG otherwise CM7 won't accept it.



please explain a bit about this. i have read the thread from last page backward & what i get is, O1 will get update straight from Cyanogen team? so no more porting & all?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No ICS for now. A guy asked him, and he got hyper. Let him finish the bugs and get the official support first.







krishnandu.sarkar said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][10JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands]
> 
> Cm7 Dashboard : Gerrit Code Review
> 
> ...



thanks for the links. checking


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> well so no more .32 kernel?



That's right. No more .32 Kernel. No more Old Baseband.



> please explain a bit about this. i have read the thread from last page backward & what i get is, O1 will get update straight from Cyanogen team? so no more porting & all?



ThunderG is the name of the board, as the codename for Optimus One is Thunder and "G" stands for "Global" (P500 is the global model of the phone).

KANGs are nightly CyanogenMod builds.

That's right, O1 will get update directly from CM Team. Probably, it'll be developed by Adfaaad, he's going to be recognized CM Developer.

Each device is handled by diff. dev. teams.



>



Wait..!! Let me search the link 

Got it..!!



> Originally Posted by iamawsm
> 
> Hey could u also develop ICS FOR LG P500 please we all are waiting for it!!!!  bdw ur rom n2 is gr8 but i will wait for all the bugs to be fixed!!!





> Why don't you develop for it? Help write some code otherwise STFU & GTFO.
> 
> -By Adfaaad



*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21244857&postcount=99



> Hey dude i just asked u.i said plzzz. no need to show attitude if u cant make ics just say no.. no need to show attitude bdw ur d one crying omg ppl are not using download link on first page!!! omg what will happen??world is goin to end!!! u r d one crying nd blocking access to u rom just beacause he or she downloaded from some other source!!I m just saying let people access ur rom even if they r downloading from any other source its still ur rom!!! they will use ur rom u shud be proud source does not matter!!!!!now i m asking u again can u make ics for lg p500 ?? if u cant say no!!no need to be angry!!we all know u worked hard making this rom nd we are appreciating ur work
> 
> -By iamawsm



*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21246652&postcount=109

Also check *forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21297681&postcount=246

No one is even daring to ask for ICS 



> thanks for the links. checking



You are welcome


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ThunderG is the name of the board, as the codename for Optimus One is Thunder and "G" stands for "Global" (P500 is the global model of the phone).
> 
> KANGs are nightly CyanogenMod builds.
> 
> That's right, O1 will get update directly from CM Team. Probably, it'll be developed by Adfaaad, he's going to be recognized CM Developer.



yes, most likely adam will be added to Team Cyanogen. but only 1 guy developing for O1  well i just wish somehow out mobile get ICS finally. 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Each device is handled by diff. dev. teams.



but usually each device got 2-3 DEVs working on it.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wait..!! Let me search the link
> 
> Got it..!!
> 
> ...



some rough talks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes, most likely adam will be added to Team Cyanogen. but only 1 guy developing for O1  well i just wish somehow out mobile get ICS finally.
> 
> but usually each device got 2-3 DEVs working on it.



I said probably. So may be CM Team will also look upon it. And may be other dev's will be there too.

That was just my assumption. Let's see what happens.

We may get ICS, there is a chance. As far I know, many dev's are working on h/w acceleration thing to get it fixed. I read it somewhere.

And who can say, after getting it recognized by CM Team, we may get CM9 too..!!



> some rough talks.



Yeah


----------



## Neo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey ..thanx Krishnadu.
 From where the hell do you get all this information.  Do you Keep surfing all the day or what ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya I'm subscribed to XDA Dev and Discussion threads 

I browse them regularly..!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry but I have one last doubt before I root. The procedure at XDA states that phone should be in debugging mode before I try gingerBreak. So does this mean, my phone has to be connected to computer also through the cable while I execute gingerbreak apk?

Please also tell in what other scenario does the phone should be connected to a system, if any. One such possible situation is I think, when we need to update firmware and while using KDZ updater. Any other cases?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Go to Settings > Applications > Development > USB Debugging. Turn it on.

And run Gingerbreak. No need to connect it to PC.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And who can say, after getting it recognized by CM Team, we may get CM9 too..!!



if some really old mobiles can get support for CM9, so can our mobile too.



Vyom said:


> Please also tell in what other scenario does the phone should be connected to a system, if any. One such possible situation is I think, when we need to update firmware and while using KDZ updater. Any other cases?



when you wish to transfer your favorite album to the phone 

when you are updating OS through kdz updater, updating baseband, rooting official 2.3.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's wait and watch


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2012)

I am having a problem. In one of the steps, its written that get the gingerbreak apk onto the phone memory somehow. But I am unable to do so. Browser automatically download the apk to card, and when I use Astro to copy file to phone memory, it says, permission denied!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

just run the apk. forget copying & all. if you are paraboid, connect mobile to pc & transfer the apk.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys, keep an eye here for the progress..!!

Gerrit Code Review

BTW another good news..!! Mik is alive..!! He finally replied..!! Check the above link.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok.... Phew... 

I finally gathered the courage to hit the root button on Gingerbreak... and now my first step is Complete!!    

Now before uninstalling the FALTU apps I will take a Titanium backup. And I am following this guide, if anyone's interested: How To Use Titanium Backup For Android [Complete Guide]

Man... I feel so relieved now!! Thanks Sam!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Ok.... Phew...
> 
> I finally gathered the courage to hit the root button on Gingerbreak... and now my first step is Complete!!
> 
> ...



don't uninstall apps & all. instead install custom recovery & make a nandroid backup. i have done this uninstalletion thing once & mobile began lagging a bit. so once nandroid backup is done, in case of any emergency (that requires taking mobile to service center) just restore nandroid backup & all those faltu apps will be back 

 you are taking help of a guide just to uninstall apps? well when i rooted & installed custom recovery i needed to type 5-6 big LOC using terminal after placing 2 files in root of memory card. absolutely nothing was provided if i need to unzip the file, or place it in a folder. i was so tensed as whats gonna happen.

anyway its good to have your doubts cleared. it doesn't takes much effort to brick your mobile or break the recovery image file.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2012)

No I was taking help to get to know all the features of Titanium backup.. anyway, you didn't think I was going to take even a slightest chance of bricking my baby, did you?

Well, technically I did take a chance while rooting the device. 

So, I will also take a Nandroid backup along with Titanium backup. And I am sorry that you had to take such risk while you were trying to install custom recovery. But I am getting advantage of not being the first one to try it... 
That's it!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> No I was taking help to get to know all the features of Titanium backup.. anyway, you didn't think I was going to take even a slightest chance of bricking my baby, did you?
> 
> Well, technically I did take a chance while rooting the device.
> 
> ...



no other alternate was available. had to use terminal emulator or adb (had no idea how to set up adb). even clockwordmod didn't supported our mobile (i hate CWM. it almost bricked my mobile once  ). in that process read many many guides & almost whole P500 section in XDA.

well you can take backup using titanium backup but first backup using recovery. and if possible, flash a different recovery after using CWW. use amonra or TWRP. once i tried taking nandroid backup using CMW. & recovery image (or something similar broke). fast boot started & mobile just won't go past LG logo. this happened a second time after flashing a rom using CWM. altogether dumped CWM.


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You flashed right kernel. O2 v2 is .35 tree kernel based ROM.
> 
> So did it finally boot to O2 or not??
> 
> ...




The problem is phone was not booting.. Juz only a black screen.. I reflashed O2 gain in recovery and phone started working.. but the battery last oly 6 hrs..  thinking of switching back to O2 V1.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

keep using the rom for 2-3 days. wipe battery & calibrate if necessary. but some have already complained about bad battery backup whereas some are getting more than a days backup.


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> keep using the rom for 2-3 days. wipe battery & calibrate if necessary. but some have already complained about bad battery backup whereas some are getting more than a days backup.



more than a day?? i think they keep the mob switched off 
anyway i'll continue it till this weekend..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2012)

After calibrating / wiping battery stats it discharges faster. And gradually it starts giving you good backup..!!

Anyway, I don't like .35 Kernel Tree 

BOOM!!​
CM7 Approved LG Optimus One P500..!! 

Gerrit Code Review

First official nightly build : CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution

Congratulations to all P500 users..!!


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome!! about time already!!! Yay 

btw did u try the nightly?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 13, 2012)

I think unless CM9 comes out, no point in shifting to the new baseband... its too much trouble... CM7 as it is now (A8) is good enough for everybody...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2012)

Though many things have been changed. But still I'm personally preferring to stay on A8.

May be will try the next release..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello everybody... 
This is me. Vyom. A survival from the initial phase of rooting and playing with CWM recovery.
Later, I was able to successfully take a Nandroid backup using TWRP recovery, thanks to sam. 

But I am still stuck. I don't get it why even after rooting I am unable to uninstall the apps which came with the box. I thought after I root, I would have the supreme power to do whatever I want.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

yes you can but to do that you need some extra bloatware to be installed in your mobile i.e. titanium backup. i think you have already installed it.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, already installed it! 

Figured this out after I watched a video on Titanium backup, that preloaded apps can be uninstalled using it.
But I was expecting after we have root access, we can uninstall it just like we do the normal apps.

Manufacturers have Really tried to bind their apps along with their device. Sorry LG. Bye bye "Bollywoodji" !!! 

================
Ok, Done with the Titanium backup. Just wanted to confirm something. 

After finishing the "Backup all user apps + system data", the folder size of TitaniumBackup turns out to be just 55.26 MB. It looks really low, considering the size of TWRP folder which is 345.38 MB after the Nandroid backup.

Just curious, does it look normal?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

yes. its perfectly normal. 
nandroid backup = android os + all the apps & everything your mobile have.
titanium backup = crapwares you have uninstalled.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes. its perfectly normal.
> nandroid backup = android os + all the apps & everything your mobile have.
> titanium backup *= crapwares you have uninstalled.*



Is that a typo? :/

Also, I haven't uninstalled any apps till now. Wanted to do a Titanium backup before. But that difference in size has really amazed me. I am in doubt whether the backup was complete, or it was interrupted in between.

Can I just rename the TitaniumBackup folder to TitaniumBackup2, and then do a fresh new backup?


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 13, 2012)

guys is there proper guide how i can update my phone to CM7. Im a novice in these areas ... currently im running Gingerbread 2.3.3 with software version LG-P500-V20e ... im a bit confused with different basebands .... any help on this is appreciated .. thanks

My phone is not rooted.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

there are ton of guide in XDA but if you want a guide from rooting, installing custom recovery right to finish installing a rom in extremely simple language, wait a few more hours.



Vyom said:


> Is that a typo? :/
> 
> Also, I haven't uninstalled any apps till now. Wanted to do a Titanium backup before. But that difference in size has really amazed me. I am in doubt whether the backup was complete, or it was interrupted in between.
> 
> Can I just rename the TitaniumBackup folder to TitaniumBackup2, and then do a fresh new backup?



ok, or the one you want to uninstall.

yup. just when you want to restore apps in a fresh new rom, create a titaniumbackup folder & dump all your backup in that folder. titanium backup will recognize it & show the list.

but the size is perfect. a rom usually weights in at 125Mb & apps around 2-3Mb. so ~10 apps = 25Mb or so. so rom + apps = 150Mb. hence large nandroid backup.



prateek_san said:


> currently im running Gingerbread 2.3.3 with software version LG-P500-V20e ... im a bit confused with different basebands



either you can downgrade baseband & use any of the CM7 derived roms or try the new official Cyanogenmod 7.2 that supports only new baseband mobiles i.e. yours.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Can I just rename the TitaniumBackup folder to TitaniumBackup2, and then do a fresh new backup?



So, I just did that, and the results are out. The new TitaniumBackup folder is *176.15 MB* (compared to just 56 before). So, of course the backup process was interrupted before, mysteriously.

Btw, can someone tell me what app is used to show the following Graph about battery stats: Unable to find the name of it:



Spoiler



*img.tapatalk.com/18a0930d-58b2-9edc.jpg


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Btw, can someone tell me what app is used to show the following Graph about battery stats: Unable to find the name of it:



Go to Menu >> Settings >> About Phone >> Battery Use

Click on the graph to enlarge...

Alternately, you can Long Press on your Desktop >> Shortcut >> Settings... Then select battery use to put an icon directly on your desktop...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like that kind of graph is not available for Froyo.

Mine graph looks like the following... 



Spoiler



*www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/image207.png


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

or maybe this is not available in official rom



Vyom said:


> So, I just did that, and the results are out. The new TitaniumBackup folder is *176.15 MB* (compared to just 56 before). So, of course the backup process was interrupted before,



how many apps you have taken backup of? 100?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> or maybe this is not available in official rom


That's sad. I wanted to take benchmarks of the battery backups using different settings.


Sam said:


> how many apps you have taken backup of? 100?



Here are the numbers written in front of each options:
Backup all user apps: 42
Backup all system data: 110
Backup all user apps + system data: 152

I have 42 installed apps and 48 inbuilt one.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Here are the numbers written in front of each options:
> Backup all user apps: 42
> Backup all system data: 110
> Backup all user apps + system data: 152
> ...



so you have backup all 90 apps?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2012)

I have selected the third option, which was, *"Backup all user apps + system data"*.
So guessing it must have backed up every app.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

you have backup only the apps that you have downloaded. not the preinstalled apps like bollywood ji, PNR checker.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2012)

Another good news 

If you want to try CM7 Official Nightly builds, no need to change baseband..!! 

Just flash this fix [Fixed & kernel] Old baseband fixed and cm kernel [data,camera works] - xda-developers 

Enjoy


----------



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks krishnadu. But i guess eveyone will wait for CM9.

BTW, what is nightly?

There are 5 ROMs on the link you mentioned. Which one to use?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 15, 2012)

5 ROM's??

Where did you see 5 ROM's??

CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution have 4 ROM's

use the latest nightly, i.e. nightly #3 or just wait for stable release.

Nightly are the beta releases, can have bugs.


----------



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 5 ROM's??
> 
> Where did you see 5 ROM's??
> 
> CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution have 4 ROM's



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2012)

hey guys what's the best rom out for our phone now? I've been really busy so didnt get time to stay with technology... I'm currently using mik cm7.1 with clockworkmod recovery flashed with the help of ROM manager...

what's this 'nightly' and 'new/old baseband' everyone is talking about? my main concern for upgrading is low battery life, I guess the new ones have better battery life... 

Anyways, please post tips for saving battery life too!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

I would leave the question about ROM and stuff to the experienced. But about battery life tips, visit this:
3 Things You Should Already Know About Your Lithium Ion Battery


----------



## X-jo (Jan 15, 2012)

just to be sure i am doing the rite thing..

am using 2.3.7 Mik'o'Void ROM, and am on old baseband.. to flash CM7.2, i just need to backup, wipe data and flash the ROM file rite? 

also what are the wipe procedures before flashing CM7.2.0, also the partitioning details pls.. i have a 8GB SD card


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 15, 2012)

siddhesh222 said:


> hey guys what's the best rom out for our phone now? I've been really busy so didnt get time to stay with technology... I'm currently using mik cm7.1 with clockworkmod recovery flashed with the help of ROM manager...
> 
> what's this 'nightly' and 'new/old baseband' everyone is talking about? my main concern for upgrading is low battery life, I guess the new ones have better battery life...
> 
> Anyways, please post tips for saving battery life too!



Try out A8 [ROM][10JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands] - xda-developers

In simple words baseband is a frequency range through which your SIM communicates. So you need to have right baseband for your SIM to work properly, otherwise you won't get any network, use data(2G/3G), no FM Radio etc.

Now LG have released another baseband later along with Official Gingerbread. So now at XDA we have ROM's based on both Old and New Baseband. So if you are using Old Baseband based ROM you need to have Old baseband and vice versa for your SIM to work properly.

*NOTE : If you are on Stock Froyo, probably you are on Old Baseband. And if you are on Official Gingerbread you are on New Baseband. You can check the baseband version on Settings > About Phone on Custom ROM's.*

Regarding baseband flash, check [HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers

Well, nightly are CM beta builds. In case you don't know, let me inform you that our beloved phone has been accepted by CM Team officially. So these nightly are the CM Official Builds. As it's still in beta stage i.e. why it's nightly. Once the bugs are fixed it'll become stable.



X-jo said:


> just to be sure i am doing the rite thing..
> 
> am using 2.3.7 Mik'o'Void ROM, and am on old baseband.. to flash CM7.2, i just need to backup, wipe data and flash the ROM file rite?
> 
> also what are the wipe procedures before flashing CM7.2.0, also the partitioning details pls.. i have a 8GB SD card



That's right.

But to be on safe side, wipe data and dalvik cache.

There is no partitioning details. If you intend to use Link2SD / App2SD / S2E like scripts then you need to partition SD Card otherwise there is no need to partition SD Card.

In case you want to partition SD Card, go to recovery, you'll find partition option there.

Choose the size according to your need, generally 512MB is enough, and choose 0MB for SWAP on next screen.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Try out A8 [ROM][10JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands] - xda-developers
> 
> In simple words baseband is a frequency range through which your SIM communicates. So you need to have right baseband for your SIM to work properly, otherwise you won't get any network, use data(2G/3G), no FM Radio etc.
> 
> ...



I've already installed a8 cm without the baseband flash..I was on march 23 2009 baseband..I guess it was the old..Do I still need to flash baseband?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope, just enjoy A8.

Or if you want to try out nightly you can check them out 

Though the nightly's are based on New Baseband, still you can try this patch [Fixed & kernel] Old baseband fixed and cm kernel [data works] - xda-developers

This patch will make the ROM work fine on Old Baseband.

Otherwise just stay on A8 and enjoy like us


----------



## X-jo (Jan 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's right.
> 
> But to be on safe side, wipe data and dalvik cache.
> 
> ...



thanks, also does the contacts get stored in the nandroid backup ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ everything gets stored. sms, contacts, apps, settings. still sync with google server before jumping to another rom.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks guys, man it was so smooth to flash A8...  will use it for a day and then ask abt the bugs here(this is the indian version thread of lg p500 i believe thats why)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 15, 2012)

No bugs other than the mentioned one(in the XDA Thread)

Enjoy your new ROM


----------



## X-jo (Jan 16, 2012)

ok one doubt, i have a 2g/3g toggle in A8(CM 7.2.0), i want just a 2G on/off toggle..  there is one 2g/3g or 2g toggle but i want to a 2g only on/off toggle.. how to get that?

also regardless of the ROM, my data i.e 2G doesnt work always (using Docomo), sometimes i have to switch it off n on to work and sometimes i have to restart the fone... wat could be the problem?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 16, 2012)

does adfad's cm 7.2 offer reasonable battery life?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2012)

X-jo said:


> ok one doubt, i have a 2g/3g toggle in A8(CM 7.2.0), i want just a 2G on/off toggle..  there is one 2g/3g or 2g toggle but i want to a 2g only on/off toggle.. how to get that?
> 
> also regardless of the ROM, my data i.e 2G doesnt work always (using Docomo), sometimes i have to switch it off n on to work and sometimes i have to restart the fone... wat could be the problem?



I guess you mean the buttons on notification bar. Check Toggle Data. And for setting the phone to 2G only, check Wireless and Networks > Mobile Networks > Use only 2G networks.

Well, I've faced that problem few times, but I guess this has nothing to do with ROM, it depends on signal reception.

Other than rebooting the phone you can try turn on Airplane Mode and then Turn it off again. This has worked for me when I used to face this problem.



siddhesh222 said:


> does adfad's cm 7.2 offer reasonable battery life?



Yes, for me, with few hours of WiFi usage and all I get 3 days. And around 2 days with Data, GPS, WiFi and gaming.

If you only use the phone for calling and SMS you may get upto 4 days too


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ 3 days?  i get 24hrs max 

@X-jo, use power widget. 
*i44.tinypic.com/35ddmo2.png


----------



## X-jo (Jan 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I guess you mean the buttons on notification bar. Check Toggle Data. And for setting the phone to 2G only, check Wireless and Networks > Mobile Networks > Use only 2G networks.
> 
> Well, I've faced that problem few times, but I guess this has nothing to do with ROM, it depends on signal reception.
> 
> Other than rebooting the phone you can try turn on Airplane Mode and then Turn it off again. This has worked for me when I used to face this problem.


thanks, it was Toggle Mobiledata which i missed, rest all is the same. Lets see if i get the same data issues in this ROM .

also for the Network modes in CM settings, there is 
2g/3g + 2g
2g/3g only
2g/3g only/3g+2g
which sud i keep, i dt have 3g turned on(does this even affect as now i have disabled the toggle 2g/3g)



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, for me, with few hours of WiFi usage and all I get 3 days. And around 2 days with Data, GPS, WiFi and gaming.
> 
> If you only use the phone for calling and SMS you may get upto 4 days too


do you use juice defender or any other such app?



Sam said:


> ^^ 3 days?  i get 24hrs max
> 
> @X-jo, use power widget.
> *i44.tinypic.com/35ddmo2.png



thanks, will use that option

another issue- apps which i could install before (some of them like whatsapp,twitter) now show as "not compatible" in market.. anyone faces such ? using A8 CM7.20 ROM


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 16, 2012)

install GAPPS (Google Appls), because your're probably having old market or something...it's on the a8 page at the top highlighted in yellow named 'google apps'. flash it with cwm/rom manager.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2012)

no. A8 have latest market. maybe cause its based on CM7 nightly build.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 16, 2012)

when i hadn't flashed google apps on a8, market was white... after flashing market is latest version black one..


----------



## X-jo (Jan 16, 2012)

siddhesh222 said:


> when i hadn't flashed google apps on a8, market was white... after flashing market is latest version black one..



the market i have is the black version, i can install some apps but whatsapp n twitter(atleast for now) show 'Not compatible' when i search via market.android.com in pc, wen i search via market in fone, it doesnt even give me any results ..


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you change the dpi by any chance?
Clear market cache...restart and try again.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Did you change the dpi by any chance?
> Clear market cache...restart and try again.



i didnt do anything manually.. one thing i remember, after flashing A8 and opening market, the font size of the title bar saying 'Market' and 'Apps' were double the size.. i then switched themes in theme chooser and came back to the same theme and then it was fine... dunno if that has any connection to it but still ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2012)

@Sam, Ya making it a dumb phone instead of smart phone gives around 3 days


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Sam, Ya making it a dumb phone instead of smart phone gives around 3 days



Check this out: [HOW-TO] extend battery life (up to 11+ days!) - xda-developers 

That thread (at XDA) is a guide that claims one can get through 11 days without a recharge! But at the cost of making it a dumbest phone ever. 

I loved this comment, "I don't need a smartphone if i use it this way. Might also go back to a 30 buck Nokia phone with a 2 week battery life. Optimus one is fine with 2-3 days on fserve kernel, its more than most android phones will give you."


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2012)

That's right. 2-3 days on a smartphone is enough.

BTW How about LG Optimus Mango??

*i.imgur.com/GoCYH.png


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

X-jo said:


> i didnt do anything manually.. one thing i remember, after flashing A8 and opening market, the font size of the title bar saying 'Market' and 'Apps' were double the size.. i then switched themes in theme chooser and came back to the same theme and then it was fine... dunno if that has any connection to it but still ..



You unknowingly have changed the dpi mate!!


----------



## X-jo (Jan 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> You unknowingly have changed the dpi mate!!



well i still din know how , cos it affected market only at that time... anyways , now that the dpi is fine the some app not compatible issue still arises.... thanks anyways


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, So I uninstalled following pre-loaded apps from my O1 using Titanium Backup, in an attempt to clear a lot of precious internal memory...


YouTube - 2.1M
Voice Search - 2.2M
Twitter - 2.2M
PhotoFunia - 1.2M
Aldiko Book Reader - 6.1M
ThinkFree Office Mobile Viewer - 7.8M
TasKiller free - 269k
Street View on Google Maps - 282k
Google Maps - 5.5M
Layar - 3.6M

After uninstalling which I was expecting a "massive" gain in memory level. But was surprised to know that I only gained about *13* MB which should be *31.2* MB. 

Now there is only one possibility, IMO which can explain this unexpected result:
Titanium backup have only deleted the apps from phone but not properly "uninstalled" then. I can bet on it since these apps are still showing on the market as "Installed"!

What can I do to properly uninstall them so that its removed from market too?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Ok, So I uninstalled following pre-loaded apps from my O1 using Titanium Backup, in an attempt to clear a lot of precious internal memory...
> 
> 
> YouTube - 2.1M
> ...



Couldn't you just uninstall most of these apps from Menu >> Settings >> Applications >> Manage Applications... Why use Titanium backup for these regular apps?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol... they were not regular apps, those were the apps which came with the box. And I couldn't uninstall them like I do to regular apps.
What surprised me is that I have gained very less space even after uninstalling 10 of them!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Check this out: [HOW-TO] extend battery life (up to 11+ days!) - xda-developers
> 
> That thread (at XDA) is a guide that claims one can get through 11 days without a recharge! But at the cost of making it a dumbest phone ever.
> 
> I loved this comment, "I don't need a smartphone if i use it this way. Might also go back to a 30 buck Nokia phone with a 2 week battery life. Optimus one is fine with 2-3 days on fserve kernel, its more than most android phones will give you."



already read that. user managed 11days battery life with some terrible underclock. 156Mhz or so from 600Mhz.



Vyom said:


> Ok, So I uninstalled following pre-loaded apps from my O1 using Titanium Backup, in an attempt to clear a lot of precious internal memory...
> 
> 
> YouTube - 2.1M
> ...



try clearing cache. that may free up more space. maybe the apk is removed from system/app folder & not the associated data.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

AFAIK, we can only clear cache of an app while it's installed. I used "Clear Cache" option of Android Assistant too. It shows only those apps which are installed. 
How to clear cache of apps which are uninstalled. (Is there some fixed path in Android for cache, like temp folder of Windows?)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2012)

forgotten. yes can't be cleared. then, time to try CM9 i guess.


----------



## Neo (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> AFAIK, we can only clear cache of an app while it's installed. I used "Clear Cache" option of Android Assistant too. It shows only those apps which are installed.
> How to clear cache of apps which are uninstalled. (Is there some fixed path in Android for cache, like temp folder of Windows?)


Tries clearing cache n other stuff from recovery?



Sam said:


> time to try CM9 i guess.


Kiddin??


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> forgotten. yes can't be cleared. then, time to try CM9 i guess.



Based on ICS right? Screenies looks awesome. But looks like it is in some heavy testing phase only, with some problems with touchscreen and all.

Besides, I really want to try Gingerbread now. (Want to take single step at a time)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> AFAIK, we can only clear cache of an app while it's installed. I used "Clear Cache" option of Android Assistant too. It shows only those apps which are installed.
> How to clear cache of apps which are uninstalled. (Is there some fixed path in Android for cache, like temp folder of Windows?)



Your device is already rooted. So, go ahead and install Cache Cleaner NG from the Market... In its settings, use Old Cleaning method. It is excellent. Frequency of once a week should be good enough...

It will thoroughly clear all cache files from both Internal Memory and SD card...

Cheers!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks AndroidFan for that app. Although it was able to erase only 5 MB from Internal memory.

Looks like I am going to try a custom Rom soon.

What do I have to do to install GingerBread in its original form?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2012)

gb in its original form? hmmm, try one based on official LG rom. or try the official rom itself but be ready for lags & battery drain. else try Oxygen. simply the best for a new user. less settings & smooth.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 17, 2012)

I am using CyanogenMod -7.1.0-RC1-Thunderg-Kang
android version : 2.3.5
kernel : 2.6.32.42-franco.Kernel.v18 (mik@mik-desktop#7)

The stock camera in CM7 is pathetic. LG's stock camera was much better please suggest any alternative. 

Also suggest any good ROM I am getting bored of this I can wait if some really good rom is coming in nearby future. Preferably rom should have better battery life I just manage a day with this one.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ I think these two camera apps should do the job:
FX Camera
Camera 360 Ultimate

@Sam: Ok, Oxygen then. Time for some research.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I think these two camera apps should do the job:
> FX Camera
> Camera 360 Ultimate



Thanx what about ROM?
Also these apps have more feature but what I want is better quality for regular picture and not extra features. I already have vignette and paper cmera for effects.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 18, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Thanx what about ROM?
> Also these apps have more feature but what I want is better quality for regular picture and not extra features. I already have vignette and paper cmera for effects.



There is nothing. LG has not released Camera source code. So, none of the custom ROMs have a decent camera. If you want decent quality camera, then Stock ROM is the only option...

BTW, some people have suggested LG Camera in the Android market is quite good. It is a paid app, but works really well... I cannot vouch for it though...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

there is a free version too. downloaded just now. lg cam free


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 18, 2012)

I hav successfully flasher CM7.2 Kang ROM N2 by Adfadd. Past two days working is smooth. Battery backup is same as stock GB 2.3.3. May be because of live wallpaper. But the problem is I am unable to log in to google account. It says some server problem. How to resolve this ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

can you access internet through other apps? stock browser? try login using wifi connection. else do a hard reset.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 18, 2012)

I can access internet and I can browse using Opera Mini also. Even I can check my email using the stock or Opera browser.  But to access Market I need to log in the exchage account, which I am unable to do.  If I hard recet then I have lose all my contacts!  Is there anything that also gets reset?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol.. a hard reset will erase EVERYTHING. I mean it will erase all data. You can do one thing to save contacts. Just export it to sd card. The contents of card remains unaffected by the hard reset.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> I can access internet and I can browse using Opera Mini also. Even I can check my email using the stock or Opera browser.  But to access Market I need to log in the exchage account, which I am unable to do.  If I hard recet then I have lose all my contacts!  Is there anything that also gets reset?



What do you mean by "Exchange Account"? 

 Are you using a regular email id ending with gmail.com? I don't think Google Market supports email accounts on custom domains.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> What do you mean by "Exchange Account"?



at times only exchange account is visible for signing in. i have experienced this many times & so asked OP to do a factory reset. even factory reset mayn't solve this. really no idea why this option comes.


----------



## Neo (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> But the problem is I am unable to log in to google account. It says some server problem. How to resolve this ?


try flashing Googleapps. That should solve your problem.



Sam said:


> at times only exchange account is visible for signing in. i have experienced this many times & so asked OP to do a factory reset. even factory reset mayn't solve this. really no idea why this option comes.



Me too faced the same problem once. But it was gone after flashing GAPPS


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 18, 2012)

What google apps I should flash? A link or list will be more helpful for ppl like me.


----------



## Neo (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> What google apps I should flash? A link or list will be more helpful for ppl like me.



*goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know how I invite so many weird problems! The latest one is related to Launcher Pro.

I installed the app. I was aware that when we press Menu button, it would ask for confirmation about which launcher to use, LG one or Launcher Pro. I didn't set default to any of them, since I first wanted to just try Launcher Pro. Then, since the prompt was frequent I set LG one as default. (thanks to my habit of procrastination.)

Now, I don't seem to set Launcher Pro as default, since their is no such option. I tried reinstalling Launcher Pro, still the prompt after pressing the Menu doesn't come! 
Any suggestions as to how to set it as default?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2012)

eaay. if you can't set launcher pro as default then remove lg launcher from default. how to do that? go to lg launcher in settings> applications. it'll be under all app section. open it & go a bit dow. after "move to sd card" & "clear cache" option there is "clear default". select it & you are done.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ Thanks man! I found the option of "Clear Defaults" under those settings! 
(I should have been more careful of those pop up messages that pops just for a fraction of second in tiny fonts!)


Now Launcher Pro is my playground for next few days!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2012)

imo go launcher is better. especially if you want to hide some apps from meddling friends.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 20, 2012)

I messed up my phone today...

As you all know, I am using Go Launcher Ex with ICS Theme...

*i.imgur.com/307ZO.jpg

To complete the theme, I needed an ICS style Dialer...

So, I got hold of exDialer with ICS theme... It was good...

But my god-damned phone does not remember defaults. It keep forgetting which of my apps are default after every restart.

So, I had a plan. Remove the default Dialer using Titanium Backup so that exDialer automatically becomes default. So, I took a backup of the default Dialer, incase something went wrong, and then proceeded to uninstall it.

As soon as I did that, I kept getting *force closes*. Phone was stuck in an FC loop... I had to pull battery.

After a restart, there were no FCs... But there was no network either... There was no choice but to restore the default Dialer. But Titanium Backup was just not able to restore from backup... I waited for 30 minutes... but didn't happen...

Finally, I had to reflash A8 ROM...

So, my question is... is there any way I can make my phone remember defaults? These bugs never get resolved... 

Or, is there any way I can get ICS Dialer skinned on the default dialer? Maybe replace some system file or something like that?

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2012)

replace contact app of A8 with one from ICSLunarPro rom. i can try making a flashable zip but it'll only work with deoxidised rom.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2012)

Gollum said:


> imo go launcher is better. especially if you want to hide some apps from meddling friends.



Well, Launcher Pro also is providing the option to hide some apps.

Btw, using SWYPE! It's so fast if I have to type just english words! 

Also, can someone tell, the process to follow to move some unmovable apps to card? I think I had read somewhere about its possibility.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I don't know how I invite so many weird problems! The latest one is related to Launcher Pro.
> 
> I installed the app. I was aware that when we press Menu button, it would ask for confirmation about which launcher to use, LG one or Launcher Pro. I didn't set default to any of them, since I first wanted to just try Launcher Pro. Then, since the prompt was frequent I set LG one as default. (thanks to my habit of procrastination.)
> 
> ...


You can use an app called home switcher to switch launcher seamlessly.
@androidfan,I think I know what exactly happened...the ics dialer was just a themed apk and it shares the lib file with the default dialer.
Titanium removed the default dialer apk along with the lib file rendering the themed apk useless.

Possible workaround(as I am not sure about your phone model)
Find that particular lib/ file from the original ROM and push it in the respective folder(I prefer ADB push over the messy RE)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> replace contact app of A8 with one from ICSLunarPro rom. i can try making a flashable zip but it'll only work with deoxidised rom.



I don't know whether A8 is deoxidised or not...

Thanks anyways...


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I don't know whether A8 is deoxidised or not...
> 
> Thanks anyways...



It is odexed and deodexed.
Not deoxidised.
Deodexed means you can edit the service jar. files.
Odexed means each .apk/system has a corresponding .odex.
This system atleast on theory boots faster.
You can not edit service jar.files here.
Main disadvantage of Deodexed system is when the Dalvik cache is broken/formatted it takes a long time to build up again.

This is why the first boot of most custom ROM takes a long time.

DO NOT play with Titanium,it can be dangerous specially when you do not know the workarounds.

Root Explorer contrary to the popular belief is a much safer tool in inexperienced hands.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> It is odexed and deodexed.
> Not deoxidised.



 should have checked what i was typing. thanks for pointing.



AndroidFan said:


> I don't know whether A8 is deoxidised or not...
> 
> Thanks anyways...



contacts. extracted from themed rom. push it using adb or try replacing using root explorer. 

i'll suggest using multirom. 1 rom in memory card & you can safely test new things without affecting your primary one.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Using Root Explorer... in /system/app folder, I see Contacts.apk and Contacts.odex

So, that means A8 is no deodexed. 

But I am still going to try to push the file via ADB and see what happens. Will take a backup of the original file just in case...
-------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE:*

Didn't work... Pushed the file and replaced the original... But nothing happened...

*i.imgur.com/bZHLx.jpg

So, maybe /system/app is not the location I should be looking at... is it some other folder?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2012)

deodexed apps should work in an odexed rom. take nandroid backup & try deleting the contacts.odex file. check what happens.

maybe cause the .odex file existed, dalvik was calling the odex file instead of the integrated .dex file (now part of .apk as a result of deodexed). so once the odex is gone, contacts should show up as as a themed one.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^ Using Root Explorer... in /system/app folder, I see Contacts.apk and Contacts.odex
> 
> So, that means A8 is no deodexed.
> 
> ...



You got it wrong completely!! 
You had messed up the dialer's lib. 
What are you trying to push? 


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Also, can someone tell, the process to follow to move some unmovable apps to card? I think I had read somewhere about its possibility.



Anyone!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ i doubt this is possible.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

But I read something like this, "To make a partition in card, which would be like extended internal memory for the phone"! Can it be?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Anyone!



Not possible for all apps. 
1. Some dev does not allow it. 
2. Some app with widgets behave strangely if moved. 
3. Some system app like Gmail does not like it in ext SD, with CM7 it can be moved to SD. 
4. There is a special breed of apps which can only moved by Dev Bridge(ADB). 

Moving an app to external sd does not always remove it completely. 
Some apps may even occupy more than half the space they had, even when moved to sd. 
Blame the file structure for that. 
Symbian is still the king in this aspect. 
We may hate it,but Symbian does know how to handle external storage better than Android.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Anyone!



*market.android.com/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD&hl=en tried this?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

X-jo said:


> *market.android.com/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD&hl=en tried this?



Going to try it asap and post the results. It's gotten good reviews.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Going to try it asap and post the results. It's gotten good reviews.



read the partition part before trying  and backup your SD card just incase

btw on A8, over the weekend with fair amt of messaging n 10-20 min of call per day, my battery was 16% after 2 days and 4 hrs... IMPRESSIVE !!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2012)

Ever since I bought this phone and activated GPRS plan, one thing is constantly bugging me.
This:
*i.imgur.com/auRdM.png


I get a notification from my service provider (Airtel, in this case) about the amount of KB's that I have used since last few minutes. And this f**cking thing keeps up popping at the most undesired places, like when I am playing a game. And until I press OK, it doesn't vanish.
Also, if I leave my phone for a few hours, like at night, then in the morning I am greeted with several instances of this pop up dialog box, and I have to click OK, in each of them.

Is someone else also facing the same issue. Is there ANYWAY, this can be disabled.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

Same thing with bsnl 3g, very annoying.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2012)

Same thing happens with a friend who is using idea. But the frequency is even greater than mine. There should be an option to disable it. But I am unable to find it.


----------



## X-jo (Jan 25, 2012)

luckily docomo doesnt do that 
also those are Telephone provider notifications na, not sure if it can be disabled


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok I downgraded my phone from 2.3.3 to 2.2.2 and rooted my phone with gingerbreak.
Now what do I do to put custom rom/kernal on it?
can I install only the custom kernal?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2012)

install custom recovery. then install custom rom. i am not sure if custom kernel will work on stock 2.2 but .35 tree kernel can be installed on Android 2.3. 

BTW, enough waiting. downloading Android 4.0.3 Beta1 by luporhip.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice..!! Waiting for a review


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Ok I downgraded my phone from 2.3.3 to 2.2.2 and rooted my phone with gingerbreak.
> Now what do I do to put custom rom/kernal on it?
> can I install only the custom kernal?



DO NOT EVER use GB kernel with Froyo ROM,almost guaranteed suicide(one of the few causes of real hard brick)
Over a year or so I have unbricked at least 10 Android phones(only htc and Samsung though)of friends and their friends and ...,2 particular phones(Sammy Fascinste)could not be recovered,one had a bad kernel flash another was a stupid pit flash.


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> BTW, enough waiting. downloading Android 4.0.3 Beta1 by luporhip.



Do not expect anything magical!


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! Waiting for a review



downloading since 2hrs. everyone experiencing slow download.



red dragon said:


> DO NOT EVER use GB kernel with Froyo ROM,almost guaranteed suicide.



i heard it before too, many times but why? i mean some kernel work with 2.2 & 2.3 but some work only with 2.3.



red dragon said:


> Do not expect anything magical!



i know but just want to try real ICS.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> i heard it before too, many times but why? i mean some kernel work with 2.2 & 2.3 but some work only with 2.3.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Blame the manufacturers,specially Samsung.
In most cases their kernel sources for GB and Froyo was entirely different and devs usually start with them as the base(because the drivers are available)
htc is better in this aspect,desire hd runs perfectly on froyo kernel and GB rom.
No idea about Motorola or LG.

AOSP devs do use cross platform kernel (as they do not have access to official drivers in either)


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2012)

which custom recovery and which rom should i use? names n links etc
idont know anything about these things.
also iwant to use collins dictionary with gb.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Blame the manufacturers,specially Samsung.
> In most cases their kernel sources for GB and Froyo was entirely different and devs usually start with them as the base(because the drivers are available)
> htc is better in this aspect,desire hd runs perfectly on froyo kernel and GB rom.
> No idea about Motorola or LG.
> ...



using froyo kernel on GB (tweaked to work on GB by DEVs). AFAIK, LG didn't release kernel source for gingerbread.



Gollum said:


> which custom recovery and which rom should i use? names n links etc
> idont know anything about these things.
> also iwant to use collins dictionary with gb.



you can flash clockworkmod recovery using rom manager. download rom manager from market. about rom, as you are on old baseband now, try CM7.2 RC0 or ICSLunar Pro.


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 28, 2012)

Which is currently the best and most stable rom for new baseband. Links has been removed for N2... does anyone have live links of N2?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2012)

N2 = Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> N2 = Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe


Thanks a lot....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2012)

You are welcome 

Have fun


----------



## Neo (Jan 28, 2012)

Now Im on new baseband V20G. I know that only way to root 2.3.3 is SuperOneClick 1.9.5 but that works from desktop. Just wanted to make sure if thats correct?
Also please tell me the complete procedure to root 2.3.3 v20g.

Now Im on new baseband V20G. I know that only way to root 2.3.3 is SuperOneClick 1.9.5 but that works from desktop. Just wanted to make sure if thats correct?
Also please tell me the complete procedure to root 2.3.3 v20g.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2012)

Why don't you check out the awesome sticky by SAM??

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/151345-faq-rooting-custom-recovery-custom-rom.html

And for your query, that's right..!! Go on..!! 

Read this : *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682 if you still have confusions.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

from XDA:


Bytecode said:


> SuperOneClick + instructions (Use only if you have 2.2/2.2.1/2.3.3 Firmware): [APP]SuperOneClick v2.3.3 - Motorola Exploit Added! - xda-developers
> 
> NOTE: 2.3.3 can be rooted only with SuperOneClick 1.9.5.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok.. the phone just booted into factory state.. I did something wrong.. can't figure out what.. followed this guide.. Guide to Install Cyanogenmod 7 (Gingerbread) on the LG Optimus One - Mobile Geeky

Please check what I'm missing or suggest a better guide


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW. i never know install a custom rom can be made so complicated. what you did most likely is go to custom recovery after installing it. but "maybe" custom recovery was not installed (can be caused by wrong recovery) hence factory reset got toggled.

1. download rom manager from market
2. flash clockworkmod recovery
3. now check what baseband you have in settings>about phone. if 2009, its new baseband will need different rom.
4. now download rom according to baseband & place it in sdcard.
5. press turn mobile off. 
5. Press HOME + Volume Down + power & mobile will reboot into clockworkmod recovery.
6. wipe everything from wipe menu or do a complete wipe (recommended)
7. flash rom by selecting the rom using volume keys.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 28, 2012)

The thing is that I removed the default LG home from the phone with Titanium Backup & replaced it with Go Launcher.. Now, I can't open the menus although the phone is work.. I mean I can't do anything.. I have the original KDZ file with me but the KDZ_Updater says that phone not found everytime I try to flash it to original firmware.. 

*Update* :- Restored the phone to the factory state. Now I'll try with your given method.. Thanks..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

damn it. i flashed new baseband without disabling LGE Virtual modem & received error when restoring NV. restored backup & installed ICS. IMEI & Baseband are ok but no signal. now will need to do a lot of trial & error and a hell lot of searching in XDA how to fix this s**t.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> damn it. i flashed new baseband without disabling LGE Virtual modem & received error when restoring NV. restored backup & installed ICS. IMEI & Baseband are ok but no signal. now will need to do a lot of trial & error and a hell lot of searching in XDA how to fix this s**t.



Damn...! Would it be possible to reflash the new baseband? This is dangerous stuff...!


----------



## hellknight (Jan 29, 2012)

The thing is working like a charm.. It even has an option in the ROM Manager to install ROM from SD card.. I clicked that & it is working.. will notify you if something goes wrong..

Damn thing is so, so sexy.. The first thing that i'm gonna do after getting a credit card is donate to the devs.. thanks everyone..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

i restored baseband & even reflashed new baseband. no signal. baseband is showing as it should. some v070-000-000-MAR-23-2009. even IMEI no is still there. will try flashing old baseband & checking on some other rom.

*UPDATE:* everything fixed. damn, everything was ok the first time only when i restored NV backup. mym dad's BSNL sim was not getting detected. i used my sim (airtel) & it showed signal, data (3G). now posting from Android 4.0  

anyone who wants to upgrade baseband, seriously disable LGE Virtual Modem. and test a new sim.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice..!! Now looking for a review with some screenshots of course


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! Now looking for a review with some screenshots of course



 review again? sure. i'll try to put together a few pieces of text with pics about this broken rom on an aged and broken phone.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 29, 2012)

@Sam try the paolo based kernel too, apparently franco's kernel is causing the rom to be laggy and unstable on overclock.  even im downloading


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> review again? sure. i'll try to put together a few pieces of text with pics about this broken rom on an aged and broken phone.



LOL... Good to know your phone is back...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 29, 2012)

Very, very noob question .. How can I move the apps to desktop? I mean their shortcuts?


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> anyone who wants to upgrade baseband, seriously disable LGE Virtual Modem. and test a new sim.



What process you followed to flash the new baseband?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 29, 2012)

i need a video camera app as cm7's camera is buggy    can i get stock lg camera back in cm7?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> @Sam try the paolo based kernel too, apparently franco's kernel is causing the rom to be laggy and unstable on overclock.  even im downloading



yup. flashed paolo's kernel. not much of a difference. menu transaction is really lagy. 



AndroidFan said:


> LOL... Good to know your phone is back...



i restored & flashed baseband around 4-5 times in 30min 



hellknight said:


> Very, very noob question .. How can I move the apps to desktop? I mean their shortcuts?



depends on what launcher you are using. if whatever came with Cyanogenmod, simply tap & hold an app in menu. it'll vibrate & show you the homescreen. drop it. 



funzuloo said:


> What process you followed to flash the new baseband?



this. but just do disable LGE Virtual modem & check that the sim you are using is 64k (i'll check this later). it is imprinted on the back of the sim. older sims are not getting detected for some reason.

i'll suggest first flash a new baseband rom & then upgrade baseband. if it went ok & sim is supported, there should be signal immediately.



happy17292 said:


> i need a video camera app as cm7's camera is buggy    can i get stock lg camera back in cm7?



lgCamera from market


----------



## Neo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> damn it. i flashed new baseband without disabling LGE Virtual modem & received error when restoring NV. restored backup & installed ICS. IMEI & Baseband are ok but no signal. now will need to do a lot of trial & error and a hell lot of searching in XDA how to fix this s**t.



You can always flash KDZ. Why to take so much trouble? 
Or Am i missing something????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> review again? sure. i'll try to put together a few pieces of text with pics about this broken rom on an aged and broken phone.



Ya by review I mean, I already know what's is working and not working. But I wanted to know about battery life, or performance, or how can we get most out of it like using paolo's V6 Kernel etc..!!

BTW Already saw the screenshots on facebook 



royal.tarun said:


> You can always flash KDZ. Why to take so much trouble?
> Or Am i missing something????



I guess this method is much better and failproof.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

battery life is around 12hrs even on idle. will post screenie once I use rom for few days. system is a bit laggy & keyboard is misplaced. 



royal.tarun said:


> You can always flash KDZ. Why to take so much trouble?
> Or Am i missing something????



flash kdz then root, install custom recovery. too much pain. also kdz = brick maker.


----------



## Neo (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm not able to root V20G 2.3.3 using SuperOneClick 1.9.5. 
It just goes on processing but nothing happens. Please help.

I should have upgraded baseband your way Sam. ****.

EDIT: Solved and Rooted now.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

have you tried all other ways of rooting? else post in xda. someone may give revised guide.


----------



## funzuloo (Jan 29, 2012)

Does everything remain same after flashing new baseband? i mean root access, custom recovery and all that....


----------



## Neo (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> have you tried all other ways of rooting? else post in xda. someone may give revised guide.



Thanks. I solved it now. SuperOneClick was creating problems.



funzuloo said:


> Does everything remain same after flashing new baseband? i mean root access, custom recovery and all that....


Yes. All remains as it was if you changed the baseband using LGMDP.

PS: Guys please follow me on twitter or gimme your usernames.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2012)

I am thinking to buy a screen guard for My Precious: Optimus One, from flipkart. It was easy a while ago, but lately there's been a new entry. I am confused between the two.

Exhibit 1 : Amzer 89813 for LG Optimus One P500
Exhibit 2 : Rainbow Screen Guards for LG - P500 Optimus One

What the heck is a Rainbow screen guard!


----------



## kaz (Jan 30, 2012)

can anyone over here could help me with sd card partition please?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2012)

kaz said:


> can anyone over here could help me with sd card partition please?



can you please be a bit more clear. you want to partition your memory card for apps as ext?

@vyom, can you please test your mobile with multitouch tester & post your result here. want to know how many points the mobile records as stock Android.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> @vyom, can you please test your mobile with multitouch tester & post your result here. want to know how many points the mobile records as stock Android.



It only records *two*.

So, you mean the multi touch count of two is just a limitation of stock Android?
What is the result in your ICS?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2012)

same 2. its limitation of the screen i guess.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ Its hardware limitation... My sister's Galaxy SL has 5-point Multitouch... My O1 has 2-point Multitouch... Its hardware dependent...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> ^^ Its hardware limitation... My sister's Galaxy SL has 5-point Multitouch... My O1 has 2-point Multitouch... Its hardware dependent...



chipset or the screen. or the screen controller?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> chipset or the screen. or the screen controller?



Does it matter exactly which components' limitation is it?
Thing is it's hardware limitation, and you can't overclock the touch points!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

yup. thats true. max 2 touch is what can be enabled i guess.


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> can you please be a bit more clear. you want to partition your memory card for apps as ext?



i have installed app2sd gui..already flashed dark tremor app2sd script but in app2sd gui app it still shows apps r on int. mem but it is supposed to change to apps r on ext. memory wen i tap it....

i guess this doesnot support the stock rom ?

how can I make it working


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you rooted your ROM??

Apps2SD doesn't work in unrooted environment.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ Lol.. his siggy says, its rooted. (Sorry if you are on Tapatalk).

I too want to try Link 2 SD to move apps to card. But have to figure out how to make partition on it though.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

app2sd needs making partition in the memory card?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> app2sd needs making partition in the memory card?



You misread. I had written, Link2SD!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for that, I'm also using Link2SD. It's great. Just partition your SD Card from recovery. You can do it from ROM Manager too, but then I don't know whether it's recommended or not.

So better do it from Recovery. Choose desired partition size and on next screen choose SWAP as 0 (zero).

Yes both Link2SD and Derktremor's App2SD needs secondary partition.

Try with ext4 first, if your ROM supports, otherwise try ext3. And at last go with fat if ext fails.


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2012)

i have created partition on sd card..1gb less storage is visible for my sd card

also installed dark tremor app2sd script..using flashing the zip

installed app2sd gui but in that it is supposed to change from app install on int. mem to app inst. on ext.. but that doesnt work for me..

i guess mine is ext2.. how to check that??????


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 1, 2012)

@Sam,

Have you noticed any improvement or degradation is cell phone signal reception after upgrading the baseband?

I have a very poor reception of Vodafone in my office building. If the new baseband can help me, I would jump in it...


----------



## Neo (Feb 1, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> @Sam,
> 
> Have you noticed any improvement or degradation is cell phone signal reception after upgrading the baseband?
> 
> I have a very poor reception of Vodafone in my office building. If the new baseband can help me, I would jump in it...




New baseband wont help in that case.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You misread. I had written, Link2SD!







AndroidFan said:


> @Sam,
> 
> Have you noticed any improvement or degradation is cell phone signal reception after upgrading the baseband?
> 
> I have a very poor reception of Vodafone in my office building. If the new baseband can help me, I would jump in it...



nope. i never faced any signal issue anywhere in my city. so can't say if there was any improvement but GPRS feels slow. specially when downloading apps or doing heavy work.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> ...but GPRS feels slow. specially when downloading apps or doing heavy work.



LOL... you don't "feel" the slowness of GPRS. It IS damn sloooow!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 2, 2012)

what download speed do you get with GPRS guys? before i was getting around 15 kbps download speed but from days it is just around 5. I think the new baseband did this.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

upto 25kbps on airtel. doubt theres much change from change in baseband.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there some app which can test the speed of mobile GPRS accurately?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 2, 2012)

Speed test not working for you guys??


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah. When I visited speedtest.net it automatically directed to the Android market of speed test app. 
thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

Cyanogenmod 9 Alpha2 released  

downloading. will update preview if i find something new and interesting.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 2, 2012)

^^You mean beta2 right??

Ya, saw that few mins ago.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

yes beta2. some say its beta 1.2 !!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 2, 2012)

now i too cant wait to try android 4 . Im installing it tomorrow. Bbut one question, hows the battery backup in cm9?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 3, 2012)

Friends, I need an SMS and Email speech app. I found that Go SMS pro can read out my messages, but could not find a similar app for email. Does anyone know any app that could be useful to read out email?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ you asked me about signal quality on new baseband and this was my reply. 


Sam said:


> nope. i never faced any signal issue anywhere in my city. so can't say if there was any improvement but GPRS feels slow. specially when downloading apps or doing heavy work.



today while checking battery graph i noticed the signal bar (signal quality over time). before it used to have a lot of yellow spots (drop in signal). now there is not a single yellow patch. not even a single one. i.e. baseband does improve quality. but i am unaware if it'll help to signal reception inside buildings.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ you asked me about signal quality on new baseband and this was my reply.
> 
> 
> today while checking battery graph i noticed the signal bar (signal quality over time). before it used to have a lot of yellow spots (drop in signal). now there is not a single yellow patch. not even a single one. i.e. baseband does improve quality. but i am unaware if it'll help to signal reception inside buildings.



That is excellent...  I should definitely upgrade baseband... let me check XDA... Is there some patch I can use? CM7 Nightlies, here i come... 

*i.imgur.com/Amj7J.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Yes there are Old Baseband Fix patch, which makes New BB ROM works on Old BB. Check the CM Nightly thread. Adfaaad posted some files which you need to push to /system/lib through adb.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 4, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yes there are Old Baseband Fix patch, which makes New BB ROM works on Old BB. Check the CM Nightly thread. Adfaaad posted some files which you need to push to /system/lib through adb.



Does that patch upgrade baseband or only make the old baseband compatible with new ROMs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2012)

Only make Old Baseband compatible with New Baseband based ROM's, for those who don't want to upgrade Baseband.


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

I need an app like a download manager a which ensures the file which I put to get download gets fully downloaded without any interruption . and which can also resume downloads.
Just like IDM for PC.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> That is excellent...  I should definitely upgrade baseband... let me check XDA... Is there some patch I can use? CM7 Nightlies, here i come...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Amj7J.png



seriously you need to consider upgrading baseband. there mayn't be any improvement but worth a try.


----------



## kaz (Feb 5, 2012)

i also have lots of problem regarding the network recieption after upgrading to gingerbread should i upgrade to the new baseband for v20g (i am having v20c now)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2012)

is there a separate baseband for each gingerbread rom released by LG?


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> is there a separate baseband for each gingerbread rom released by LG?



yup its a 7mb file
New Baseband ROM(Official 2.3.3 nd Related)to Old Baseband ROMs(Phoenix,CM7)OMG Guide - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

i am on new baseband too. what i am asking is there a new baseband bundled with V20C & V20G? but if you are on official v20c, why upgrade baseband again?


----------



## Neo (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes. All v20 roms have the same baseband. So no need of upgrading again. Cheers.


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> i am on new baseband too. what i am asking is there a new baseband bundled with V20C & V20G? but if you are on official v20c, why upgrade baseband again?



i thought baseband for v20c and v20g were different 

also my battery backup has gone really very bad.. its not because of gingerbread because i have managed to 2days on gingerbread earlier without switching on data connectivity...but i think it is because of links2sd app..or the antivirus avast ... might network be also a problem.... i got no idea.....its hardly giving 10hrs of backup....



royal.tarun said:


> Yes. All v20 roms have the same baseband. So no need of upgrading again. Cheers.



thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ time to try custom rom.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 6, 2012)

one offline :

What is the *"minimum"* amount of phone memory required for the GB/Android fone  to work smoothly ????


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2012)

*Finally Upgraded to Gingerbread! *

So yesterday I *finally *did something which was long due. I flashed a custom ROM and said bye to my beloved stock ROM, which was not bad. And I am here to share my experience from a noob point of view for anyone who would still want to upgrade! 
Following are the phases of my upgradation...

*Denial to upgrade*
Yes, I did like the stock ROM. It had nice icons. Nifty camera, which IMO is still better than what most custom ROM offers. FM player was also really good where we could have saved stations. It also had a good licensed navigation app called, NMap. The good thing about the stock Froyo was that it was stable. All the necessary apps were bundled together and everything just worked out of the box.

With all these good things there was possibly no other reason to upgrade to a custom ROM other than to improve battery life and to taste the new cookies launched by Google and to eat them with the _*sprinkles of chocolate*_ chips being coated by enthusiastic DEVs.

*Preparation*
I had already rooted my Android with *gingerbreak*, and custom recovery called *TWRP *was already flashed. The thing which I did before flashing was to take *Nandroid backup*, in case anything goes wrong, I would be able to revert back to stock. Well, it didn't pan out like the way I had planned, as you will figure out later.

*Shock*
So, I downloaded *Oxygen ROM *(oxygen_popdog123_v1.0.zip) to kick start customizing the OS. I copied it to the card, and then booted into recovery. I flashed the zip file and then rebooted the phone. The phone didn't show the beautiful logo of LG and it was replaced by a static LG logo. Well, I had no problem with that as long as I get to the home screen. But to my dismay even after 15 min, I was not taken to the home screen. Instead was stuck in what I think is referred as boot loop. So I had to pull out battery. I tried to re-flash Oxygen two more times. But not worked!

I was in panic now. And so I thought to get back to the stock ROM after restoring Nandroid. BUT, no my shock restoring the Nandroid backup through TWRP was not working! Flashing was successful, but couldn't boot into stock. Sam gave a recommendation to use *AmonRa recovery*. I tried to flash Nandroid through AmonRa but this recovery was even unable to restore the Nandroid! I was devastated to know that I may never be able to use stock again. Oh well.. it was no use to mourn then! So I moved on...

*Journey*
Next ROM which I tried was, *ARC* (ARC_OS_2.0a.zip). It flashed pretty quickly and I was finally at the home screen. But to my dismay I was greeted with a force close of the launcher which the ROM had used. I tried to get around to it but couldn't do so. It was too obtrusive. I tested that I could receive calls in this mode, but couldn't make calls since I don't had access to dial pad. Now this particular problem could have been solved using *ADB *tool from a PC. But I just didn't felt like the need to do that, since the ARC ROM was looking like a safe mode equivalent of Windows! Big black fonts. No sharpness of color.

*Success*
Later I managed to download a third ROM. It was *PerfectPeso* (PerfectPeso v1.2 - OBB Edition.zip). It flashed successfully on the first try and I was finally at the home screen of the ROM. I took a deep breath. But problems were not over. I was unable to connect with the Google account. And after quite a research, today morning, I was able to solve the problem when I installed *Gapps* from the web. Now my mobile is synced to the cloud, and there's a lot of synchronizing to do, which it's currently on.

*Conclusion*
*I am finally using Ginger Bread,* and despite of frightening experience, it was an unforgettable and nerve wrecking experience! Even though I may not be able to get back to the stock, I am still happy. And I can try to get used to GB now. There are a lot of things which are bugging me in this ROM, but I am saving it to share those sometime later...

*Credits*
Special Thanks to Sam for helping me keep my patience while I was going through the “torture”


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ it was a nice experience for me too. installing custom rom. starting from basic 



a2mn2002 said:


> one offline :
> 
> What is the *"minimum"* amount of phone memory required for the GB/Android fone  to work smoothly ????



memory means? rom or ram? ram: 128Mb rom: 256Mb maybe as X10 mini have same rom & most likely have a few gb rom.


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ time to try custom rom.



cant i get that right on stock rom


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

kaz said:


> cant i get that right on stock rom



yes, if you revert back to Android 2.2.2.


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes, if you revert back to Android 2.2.2.



bro but i dont think its because of gingerbread
because i am using gingerbread for few months
n this battery backup problem started few days ago..
probably after i partitioned my sd card n installed links2sd
planning to flash stock v20c back again.. 
n remove the sd card partition


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2012)

kaz said:


> bro but i dont think its because of gingerbread
> because i am using gingerbread for few months
> n this battery backup problem started few days ago..
> probably after i partitioned my sd card n installed links2sd
> ...



before doing that, install spare parts and calibrate your battery once.


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> before doing that, install spare parts and calibrate your battery once.



spare parts ????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2012)

it'll show what app is consuming how much battery. everything in detailed graph.


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> it'll show what app is consuming how much battery. everything in detailed graph.



ooo is that an app  ?
let me search



Sam said:


> it'll show what app is consuming how much battery. everything in detailed graph.



thanks 
that worked..even i doubt the same app
i switched to lg home launcher instead of go last nyt n there was a remarkable change in battery backup

after installing spare parts i got to know that go sms pro is running for the most time..
so m using the default messaging app now

but i think that all these r bcoz of links2sd app..
gonna remove that n delete the partition today n it will then clear if sd card partition is the main reason or not ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2012)

so LG launcher was the culprit. also if you have google maps installed, it can drain battery quite fast. also install fast reboot. it stops all processes. necessary process start again while useless apps shouldn't.

no idea about link2sd. wait for others to clear your doubts regrading this.

@AndroidFan, this is for you
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-07-21-27-26.png
went to a place where network was really poor. still network showed no red spot, neither it dropped. usually the bar drops to 1-2. consider upgrading baseband. this really helps. or you may wait for Android 4.0.4 to be released. heard it improves network reception.


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> so LG launcher was the culprit. also if you have google maps installed, it can drain battery quite fast. also install fast reboot. it stops all processes. necessary process start again while useless apps shouldn't.
> 
> no idea about link2sd. wait for others to clear your doubts regrading this.



thanks bro 
n which rom are you using?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

Cyanogenmod 9


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> @AndroidFan, this is for you
> *i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-07-21-27-26.png
> went to a place where network was really poor. still network showed no red spot, neither it dropped. usually the bar drops to 1-2. consider upgrading baseband. this really helps. or you may wait for Android 4.0.4 to be released. heard it improves network reception.



This is super-awesome bro... Upgrading baseband is a priority for me now...

This is the thread -- [HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers

Should I flash the baseband first, or install new Baseband CM7 first?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

first install latest nightly build. then flash new baseband. though the opposite is valid also.

BTW tried Google Chrome Beta on my O1. FC as soon as i open it. supports only ICS.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> first install latest nightly build. then flash new baseband. though the opposite is valid also.
> 
> BTW tried Google Chrome Beta on my O1. FC as soon as i open it. supports only ICS.



Have just flashed N2 ROM (CM7) based on new baseband...

Phone boots fine... No signal...

Flashing New Baseband now...

*EDIT: *2:25 AM, successfully flashed new baseband... Cell towers being detected... Can make phone calls...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Have just flashed N2 ROM (CM7) based on new baseband...
> 
> Phone boots fine... No signal...
> 
> ...



for new baseband i have not tested anything other than CM9. deleted all old baseband rom & kernels. 

nice to know your mobile successfully passed though the death zone. welcome to new baseband club 

now the waiting part starts. will new baseband really make a difference.


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

I've, also, just tried the Firefox 11 Alpha 1. FC as soon as it opens.


Sam said:


> BTW tried Google Chrome Beta on my O1. FC as soon as i open it. supports only ICS.



How can we expect ARMv7 apps to work on O1?? 
Lol.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

why do we need to change the baseband....

@sam u said that its already the new baseband on v20c

is there any bug in cm9 ????

what is nv2 backup?
how can we boot in emergency mode ???


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ LG had provided 2 basebands for our Optimus One . (don't know why) And now There are some ROMs for the old baseband and some for the new one. we need to change baseband to get data and signal work on the ROM.

CM9 has many bugs.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> ^^ LG had provided 2 basebands for our Optimus One . (don't know why) And now There are some ROMs for the old baseband and some for the new one. we need to change baseband to get data and signal work on the ROM.
> 
> CM9 has many bugs.



got that 
but how sam is getting perfect signals....where as mine is green for a very less time....network reception is really a problem....this was not before...sometimes it also looses network and data connections rarely..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

kaz said:


> but how sam is getting perfect signals....where as mine is green for a very less time....network reception is really a problem....this was not before...sometimes it also looses network and data connections rarely..



no idea. you may reflash your current rom.



kaz said:


> @sam u said that its already the new baseband on v20c
> 
> is there any bug in cm9 ????



lots. camera doesn't work. force close on some apps. many settings are not implemented.



kaz said:


> what is nv2 backup?



a backup of baseband. it stores your IMEI no so that if you mess up your mobile, it can be restored later.



kaz said:


> how can we boot in emergency mode ???



you can't. if you use kdz updater or LG flash tool, it auto boots into emergency mode. or maybe if you try fastboot.



royal.tarun said:


> How can we expect ARMv7 apps to work on O1??
> Lol.



didn't know it was for ARM v7 only.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

then why are you using cm9

and yes I will flash v20c once again..

I downloaded one from mediafire..its corrupted..will download the kdz one today

and i read some where that to boot into emergency hold volume up+back+power


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

kaz said:


> then why are you using cm9


Isn't that OBVIOUS.



kaz said:


> and i read some where that to boot into emergency hold volume up+back+power


that will boot into custom recovery if you have it installed it. If not, then it will hard reset your phone.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I am a little far behind of you guys who are installing new baseband and all... so please dont mind! 

So I upgraded to Gingerbread (through PerfectPeso ROM) and not quite liked that much at first sight. But now that I have spend a few days with it, I understand it's not that bad.
Some things which I liked about GB is:
1. Lock Screen: Its pleasing to the eye and provides a variety of custom types of them.
2. Transparent Menus.
3. Ability to categorize apps in a folder on home screen.
4. In-built over clocking mechanism. I will be experimenting with it! 

There are some stuff that I liked in Froyo better. So here is the list of some of them. If anyone knows how to solve any of these please suggest how to!
1. The line on the top of home screen which represents the battery status. It gives me an impression that there is something wrong with the LCD screen.
2. The black color of status bar. I hope it can be changed easily.
3. The absence of Data button on the top of pull down menu bar.
4. FM Player needs to switch on the Bluetooth service. Can’t understand why!
5. Apps on the menu need to be scrolled horizontally. I liked the drawer style better.
6. Absence of little A,B,C,D on the side of contact list, that used to help a lot while scrolling through the contact. All I get now is a thumb scroller!

*Apart from these since last night I am unable to browse internet on phone. Even thought the “Data enabled” setting is marked checked. There’s no ‘E’ symbol which used to come on top. Now able to understand what happened suddenly!*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

kaz said:


> then why are you using cm9



cause i like eating Icecream 
mainly cause things that i need, works. things i don't care about either works or don't. also ICS is smooth but it lags at times.



kaz said:


> and yes I will flash v20c once again..



better take it to LG service center & do it. you may very likely brick your mobile even if you follow the steps correctly.



Vyom said:


> There are some stuff that I liked in Froyo better. So here is the list of some of them. If anyone knows how to solve any of these please suggest how to!
> 1. The line on the top of home screen which represents the battery status. It gives me an impression that there is something wrong with the LCD screen.
> means? battery icon appears as a line? there is setting to change it back
> 2. The black color of status bar. I hope it can be changed easily.
> ...



replies in green


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> means? battery icon appears as a line? there is setting to change it back



means this:
*i.imgur.com/3gZ1p.png Zommed: *i.imgur.com/rVNyY.png

Btw, I couldn't find any setting to remove that line. Although I can live with it.

Other UI problems solved through the settings. And I got to tell, there are hell lot of customization options!! Satisfied me to the core! 


Sam said:


> FM & bluetooth both are based on same chip. so turn one & the other gets tuned on.



That's weird! Are you sure? But, it didn't use to start on stock ROM?  


Sam said:


> restart mobile. if this doesn't solve, turn on 3G & turn it off once the "H" symbol appears or after a minute



I fondled with the 2G and 3G toggle buttons, in vain. But I noticed something. Once I turn 3G on, network towers goes zero. And once I return to 2G, it comes back. Still unable to browse Internet.
Also I was unable to find a setting like, “Factory Reset” or something, so that I can try it once. Looks like flashing the ROM again will be only possible resolution attempt.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> cause i like eating Icecream
> mainly cause things that i need, works. things i don't care about either works or don't. also ICS is smooth but it lags at times.
> 
> 
> ...



why will I get that bricked ?
and I am also planning to install custom rom
I am downloading the latest cm CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution added today.. what do u say about this one ?

Where can i get other cm roms?

Can you help me with overclocking?


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

^^LGMDP can brick you. 
For the ROM, thats Official CM7. It Is the best for new baseband. You can get other CM ROMs on XDA.
What help you want with overclocking? CM7 has inbuilt settings for changing CPU frequencies. On other ROMs you can use SetCPU app from market.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> ^^LGMDP can brick you.
> 
> What help you want with overclocking? CM7 has inbuilt settings for changing CPU frequencies. On other ROMs you can use SetCPU app from market.



thanks 
i have already used SET CPU

but i couldnt see ant overclocking thing there ....

please help me for that stock rom flashing....

how can i do that?

does nandroid backup has roms backed too ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> for new baseband i have not tested anything other than CM9. deleted all old baseband rom & kernels.
> 
> nice to know your mobile successfully passed though the death zone. welcome to new baseband club
> 
> now the waiting part starts. will new baseband really make a difference.



I am very happy to announce... that upgrading the baseband had a DRAMATIC improvement in call reception and clarity... I am shocked how LG could ship so many phones with defective baseband... 

Today, all calls were clear. I did not have to run to the window to answer any calls... 



kaz said:


> why will I get that bricked ?



KDZ updater is more well known by the name "KDZ Bricker"... No one uses it unless it is the last resort to revive bricked phones...

If your phone is working well, just go through the normal route and flash a custom ROM...



kaz said:


> and I am also planning to install custom rom
> I am downloading the latest cm CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution added today.. what do u say about this one ?
> 
> Where can i get other cm roms?
> ...



Here is the link to one of the latest CM7 ROMs--- [ROM][10JAN] CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG [.32][.35][BothBasebands] - xda-developers

I flashed N2 CM7 ROM yesterday which is for new basebands... There are a few bugs... Most irritating is the lockscreen wake bug. I have to try multiple times to make the lockscreen show up. The only solution is to use a Live Wallpaper, which drains battery and lags the phone...

But it is fast...You might like it...

Cheers!


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

kaz said:


> thanks
> i have already used SET CPU
> 
> but i couldnt see ant overclocking thing there ....
> ...



Set CPU has the options for overclocking. Maybe you are using the wrong app. Our you can also use Voltage Control
Yes nandroid backups have everything including ROM.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> KDZ updater is more well known by the name "KDZ Bricker"... No one uses it unless it is the last resort to revive bricked phones...
> 
> If your phone is working well, just go through the normal route and flash a custom ROM...



thanks for the link

how can i flash the v20c.kdz.. downloading completed just now..can it be done through recovery ?

have downloaded three roms now 

will try all tonight 



royal.tarun said:


> Set CPU has the options for overclocking. Maybe you are using the wrong app. Our you can also use Voltage Control
> Yes nandroid backups have everything including ROM.



thanks once again bro


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I am very happy to announce... that upgrading the baseband had a DRAMATIC improvement in call reception and clarity...


Nice to hear.


AndroidFan said:


> Today, all calls were clear. I did not have to run to the window to answer any calls...


LMAO


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> means this:
> *i.imgur.com/3gZ1p.png



yes. so you want the battery icon as a whole? ask AndroidFan. he has CM7.2 & so can better guide you.But, AFAIK this setting was available in Oxygen, maybe in CM7 this is not implemented.



Vyom said:


> Zommed: *i.imgur.com/rVNyY.png







Vyom said:


> Other UI problems solved through the settings. And I got to tell, there are hell lot of customization options!! Satisfied me to the core!



yup. there are quite a bit of settings to play with. 



Vyom said:


> That's weird! Are you sure? But, it didn't use to start on stock ROM?



101% sure. 

stock rom = drivers straight from IC manufacturer & so can control the chip in a better way. 
custom rom = generic driver (remember yesterday LFC_Fan said this) and so you are left with a strangely acting piece of electronic we call mobile 



Vyom said:


> I fondled with the 2G and 3G toggle buttons, in vain. But I noticed something. Once I turn 3G on, network towers goes zero. And once I return to 2G, it comes back. Still unable to browse Internet.
> Also I was unable to find a setting like, “Factory Reset” or something, so that I can try it once. Looks like flashing the ROM again will be only possible resolution attempt.



in my case this helps. if for some reason data is not getting enabled i turn on 3G & turn it off and data can be enabled.

factory reset? Custom recovery > wipe > Wipe everything (factory restore)
but why try factory restore? why not upgrade baseband & flash the nightly builds.



kaz said:


> why will I get that bricked ?
> and I am also planning to install custom rom



if you are ready to install why why take risk playing with KDZ again?



kaz said:


> but i couldnt see ant overclocking thing there ....



maybe stockrom doesn't allow overclocking. or it does? 



AndroidFan said:


> I am very happy to announce... that upgrading the baseband had a DRAMATIC improvement in call reception and clarity... I am shocked how LG could ship so many phones with defective baseband...



cause LG enjoys kicking its own a**. 



AndroidFan said:


> Today, all calls were clear. I did not have to run to the window to answer any calls...



 battery backup too may increase.



AndroidFan said:


> KDZ updater is more well known by the name "KDZ Bricker"...



Brick Maker 



AndroidFan said:


> No one uses it unless it is the last resort to revive bricked phones...



or the opposite to claim some sort of insurance policy 



AndroidFan said:


> I flashed N2 CM7 ROM yesterday which is for new basebands... There are a few bugs... Most irritating is the lockscreen wake bug. I have to try multiple times to make the lockscreen show up. The only solution is to use a Live Wallpaper, which drains battery and lags the phone...



strangely i faced blackscreen bug a long time back. try flashing this kernel. ta-gb-1.1. using this since 2-3days. i don't know if this will solve the bug as ICS doesn't suffer from any normal bug (cause its full of other problems  )


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


>



I was talking about the thin green line as a battery indicator, which you can see above the home screen. Looks like it can't be removed. Although I can live with it.

Btw, an update to my no-internet-on-phone problem. I tried flashing the ROM to the nandroid which I took before the problem started to occur. But still no internet. So I registered a complaint to customer care, since it seems like a server error.

Also, I tried *TWRP 2* to attempt re-flash of my original Stock ROM. But this damn thing didn't even identified the backup which I took with TWRP 1. Also TWRP 2 recovery works on touch rather than physical keys, so is more susceptible to wrong selection. I accidently flashed Oxygen ROM due to this. But flashed back.

Flashing ROM is second nature now!! Doesn't look like I will stop anytime sooner!
Will also try the ROM posted by kaz: CyanogenMod 7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG. Since it's for both basebands!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

slide your finger over the status bar. looks like brightness control bar. this feature was added on CM7.2


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> strangely i faced blackscreen bug a long time back. try flashing this kernel. ta-gb-1.1. using this since 2-3days. i don't know if this will solve the bug as ICS doesn't suffer from any normal bug (cause its full of other problems  )



This looks awesome... Thanks for the link... Flashed it now...





Vyom said:


> I was talking about the thin green line as a battery indicator, which you can see above the home screen. Looks like it can't be removed. Although I can live with it.



CM7 gives you 3 options for your battery...

*imgur.com/KTggL.jpg

 Go to Settings >> CyanogenMod settings >> Interface >> Status Bar Tweaks >> Battery Status Style...

Cheers!


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

Which is the best cloud storage App? Is it Dropbox or Box ?

Also what are I/O Schedulers?? Which one is best?

Sam, i think you have to update the OP with new things.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

box: 50Gb data but no pc app.
dropbox: less data but pc app. create 2-3 dropbox account 

for schedulers it depends. i use BFS. i doubt our mobiles will show much difference if shifting from cfs to bfs.

yes, will update OP but doubt anyone checks it.


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you are ready to install why why take risk playing with KDZ again?



i was thinking that if i need back my stock rom due to some reasons then?
thats why I will first try to flash stock rom and then will install other custom roms 

cant be a kdz file can be flashed using recovery?????

any other way to flash my stock rom??????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

you take nandroid backup and if at a later date want to go back to LG firmware, restore the nandroid. else flash the V20C using KDZ updater.

no. you can flash a .kdz file using kdzupdater only. to flash it though recovery, you have to make it as a flashable zip.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> stock rom = drivers straight from IC manufacturer & so can control the chip in a better way.
> custom rom = generic driver (remember yesterday LFC_Fan said this) and so you are left with a strangely acting piece of electronic we call mobile



Hmm, that explains it. So that means radio would take more battery on a custom ROM. Good that radio on mobile is not my primary source of entertainment.   But I wish the radio could turn bluetooth off also, when I close it down. (Yes, it let it turned ON). 



Sam said:


> factory reset? Custom recovery > wipe > Wipe everything (factory restore)
> but why try factory restore? why not upgrade baseband & flash the nightly builds.



Patience is virtue! 
Actually I am arranging for some useless SIM's. You know this, that I don't rely much on chance. 



kaz said:


> i was thinking that if i need back my stock rom due to some reasons then?
> thats why I will first try to flash stock rom and then will install other custom roms



Nandroid backup explained in plain English ahead... 

First of all you don't want to "flash" stock rom now. You want to backup the stock rom. Nandroid backup is the BEST way to take a backup of your stock ROM. And you can take a nandroid backup using any of the recoveries available like TWRP and AmonRa recovery. Also, sometimes the term, "nandroid" is not mentioned in the recovery. You may find just the tems, "Backup/Restore" in such recoveries.
I would recommend to take a nandroid backup using atleast TWO recoveries.
You know.. just in case! 

TWRP takes backup in a folder named, "TWRP" in the card. Whearas, AmonRA recovery does that in a folder named, "nandroid". After taking the backup, you can save them onto your computer, so that in case anything happens to card, your backup's remain safe.

Offtopic:
@Sam: So you finally changed your Avatar! But a nice one!


----------



## kaz (Feb 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Hmm, that explains it. So that means radio would take more battery on a custom ROM. Good that radio on mobile is not my primary source of entertainment.   But I wish the radio could turn bluetooth off also, when I close it down. (Yes, it let it turned ON).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i knew this....i already have 3 nandroid backup
but of the same recovery .. i forgot the name..but i guess it was thunder or something like that 

but the problem is that i have the nandroid backup of the stock rom after i flashed a mod which changed the notification style and few more things.. 



Sam said:


> you take nandroid backup and if at a later date want to go back to LG firmware, restore the nandroid. else flash the V20C using KDZ updater.




and the chances of bricking using kdz updater?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

kaz said:


> i knew this....i already have 3 nandroid backup
> but of the same recovery .. i forgot the name..but i guess it was thunder or something like that
> 
> but the problem is that i have the nandroid backup of the stock rom after i flashed a mod which changed the notification style and few more things..



Well, if you have 3 nandroid backup's but with the SAME recovery, I am sorry, but it's of less use here. As I said, you should have one more backup taken by some other recovery.

I don't want to scare you, but the backup which I took from TWRP was unable to restore by the same recovery. And TWRP 2 has changed, so it's incompatible with the old backup. So I can't move back to stock now.
Hoping you got the point.



kaz said:


> and the chances of bricking using kdz updater?



In Sam's own words, "50% if you follow each and every step carefully. And 99% if you were unfortunate enough to perform a step wrong! "


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Hmm, that explains it. So that means radio would take more battery on a custom ROM. Good that radio on mobile is not my primary source of entertainment.   But I wish the radio could turn bluetooth off also, when I close it down. (Yes, it let it turned ON).



never used radio on my mobile. so no idea. why don't you try it? 



Vyom said:


> Patience is virtue!
> Actually I am arranging for some useless SIM's. You know this, that I don't rely much on chance.



then reflash same ROM again. new baseband got really odd restrictions. can't detect 32k & 128k sim. WTH !!!



Vyom said:


> Offtopic:
> @Sam: So you finally changed your Avatar! But a nice one!



thanks 



kaz said:


> i knew this....i already have 3 nandroid backup
> but of the same recovery .. i forgot the name..but i guess it was thunder or something like that



thunderg? its the name of O1 when LG was designing it. thats why all recovery have the thunderg name.



kaz said:


> but the problem is that i have the nandroid backup of the stock rom after i flashed a mod which changed the notification style and few more things..



i think if you factory reset your mobile, those mods may get removed. not sure though. but leave these things for later. if ever by chance something goes wrong, then flash a new stock rom. when your mobile is working fine, why play with that brick maker?



Vyom said:


> In Sam's own words, "50% if you follow each and every step carefully. And 99% if you were unfortunate enough to perform a step wrong! "



lol. this is true actually. check the baseband upgrade/downgrade and Optimus One unbrick thread. peoples brick mobiles just like that. you follow the instructions and while flashing kdz closes or freezes. you close it or restart PC and its game over. my mobile had near death experience while playing with KDZ & LGMDP.

never ever trust LG made softwares. they don't know how to make softwares.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 8, 2012)

@Vyom  
  I am still on the same old Amonra 1.2.1 recovery which I had pushed to my phone in March 2011... Why jump through different recoveries if one works for you?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> CM7 gives you 3 options for your battery...
> 
> Go to Settings >> CyanogenMod settings >> Interface >> Status Bar Tweaks >> Battery Status Style...



Actually I was taking about that thin "line" at the top of screen that represents the level of battery. But I don't care now. So it's ok to be left like that.



AndroidFan said:


> @Vyom
> I am still on the same old Amonra 1.2.1 recovery which I had pushed to my phone in March 2011... Why jump through different recoveries if one works for you?



That is the thing. The TWRP's nandroid backup didn't worked for me to restore stock OS. So I had to try AmonRa later. But sadly the format of backup by AmonRA was different than that of TWRP. So stock was lost, forever!
I hope this clears the confusion.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

have you tried this? 


Sam said:


> slide your finger over the status bar. looks like brightness control bar. this feature was added on CM7.2


----------



## Neo (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> box: 50Gb data but no pc app.
> dropbox: less data but pc app. create 2-3 dropbox account
> 
> for schedulers it depends. i use BFS. i doubt our mobiles will show much difference if shifting from cfs to bfs.
> ...



So, which one is better? Box or dropbox? 

What?? CFS AND BFS are I/O schedulers ? Then what are noop , sio etc.


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks Vyom and Sam....
@sam which cm9 rom are you using? ???? alpha1/2 or beta1/2 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

i am using beta2 now. joined cm9 with beta1 as it introduced working gprs. 



@tarun, that depends. if you are ok with no desktop apps, get box else dropbox is better. data provided by 1 dropbox account is enough for me.



yes noop, vr, cfs, bfs, simple, deadline, anticipatory are all schedulars. but most are disabled in kernels. only noop & vr are available for selection through overclocking apps. some say noop is not designed for mobile, deadline has sort of -ve effect. governors are more important than schedulars here.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 9, 2012)

Im using CM 7.2 (Kangs F3) ROM based on .35kernal and Old BB. 
I recently bought new earphones(without mic). The phone's mic gets disabled/muted when I can call someone with my headphones plugged in and hear what they are saying, but I cannot talk back to them because the phone seems to disable the built in microphone when I plug my earphones in. Is there anyway to disable this so that i can use the built in microphone while my earphones are plugged in? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> have you tried this?





> _Originally Posted by *Sam *_
> slide your finger over the status bar. looks like brightness control bar. this feature was added on CM7.2



No. Doesn't seem to work. But was able to remove the battery line that bugged me for a while through settings.
Although the net connection still hasn't started from Airtel! :'(


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

updated Apex launcher. top search bar can be disabled now, finally


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ out could be disabled before also. every launcher has that functionality including Nova, Trebut , Apex.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

have you tried nova? i flashed it but damn thing didn't work 

today will try to install as a standard app.


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

I installed it as a standard app. And it was working fine. Didn't take the efforts of flashing it. After all, what difference will it make. My advice will be to keep using Apex.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

yes installed as a standard app & it asked for root straightway. a bit more option but nothing new. back to Apex.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 10, 2012)

@sam 
Im shifting to new BB too, pls just confirm whether gprs speed is slower due to new BB?

EDIT:
I couldnt wait, jumped the gun and now on new BB...enjoying ICS


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2012)

So... finally after 3 days, internet if back on my Airtel driven Optimus One! 

Right now I am on PerfectPeso. This ROM has its annoyances, which I had already described in previous posts. But Neocore gave me about 45 (compared to less than 30 on stock.) And that has made me more hungry.
I will do some more benchmarks after overclocking a little, and then will jump to CM 7.2, A8 (old basebands).
I maybe slow at adopting new technologies, but I want to try out everything! 

PS: Our thread completed 100 pages (or 3000 posts)! There are some damn enthusiastic people around here!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> @sam
> Im shifting to new BB too, pls just confirm whether gprs speed is slower due to new BB?



not much impact on speed. but there should be lesser disconnections 



Vyom said:


> But Neocore gave me about 45 (compared to less than 30 on stock.) And that has made me more hungry.



with sound on or off?



Vyom said:


> PS: Our thread completed 100 pages (or 3000 posts)! There are some damn enthusiastic people around here!!



yah. a big cheers to all fellow Optimuses


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 11, 2012)

With Luhorirps ics beta 2 already found many bugs. Cant set live wallpapers and even touch is a little gimmicky. Flashing the new kernel based on paulos kernel


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

my problem started with the new kernels. no more kernel flashing business for me. live wallpapers? looks like someone is getting extra juice out of the chemical sack


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2012)

what is nova and apex? ????

n i didn't  got time for flashing new roms n trying different things....

bcoz of sems from 22nd


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

@guru_urug and Sam Is wifi working? It was working before flashing the paolos kernel but not after that.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

kaz said:


> what is nova and apex?



They are the new home launchers made for ICS.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> @guru_urug and Sam Is wifi working? It was working before flashing the paolos kernel but not after that.


*www.imgur.com/wKReP.jpg
My wifi is working perfectly fine after I flashed the kernel recommended by Sam.

  Touchscreen response is awesome. Phone is buttery smooth.

But battery drain is a lot more. Phone hardly lasts 14 hours on full charge. Earlier, it was close to 20 hours from 100% to 1%


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

kaz said:


> what is nova and apex? ????
> 
> n i didn't  got time for flashing new roms n trying different things....
> 
> bcoz of sems from 22nd



study first. by then stable CM7.2 or CM9 will be there out of nightly builds.



royal.tarun said:


> @guru_urug and Sam Is wifi working? It was working before flashing the paolos kernel but not after that.



yesterday i reflashed rom & during login into google account at startup, wifi was turned on and it connected on first try. 

don't flash any kernel on ICS. a hail of annoying issues will prevail.

testing CM9 as stock. no tweak or kernel. lets see how long battery lasts.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

@ Androidfan but its not working on CM9. I will flash it again and then post the results.

@Sam Why did you flash again? And I forgot about your keyboard. Is it fine now?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> @Sam Why did you flash again? And I forgot about your keyboard. Is it fine now?



slow. freeze. reboot. shutter in music all the time. and lastly, 5-6hr battery life. also flashed a different gaaps. size is around 25-26Mb. now mobile lags when scrolling through homescreen but not a single freeze or reboot till now. also no more shutter in music.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> my problem started with the new kernels. no more kernel flashing business for me.


Kernel development is way more difficult than ROM, a messed up kernel can kill the phone irreversibly. 
I think I told you this before, didn't I?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Kernel development is way more difficult than ROM, a messed up kernel can kill the phone irreversibly.
> I think I told you this before, didn't I?



yes you told me about rick of flashing kernel. but the kernel i tested was already tested by many. i don't know why it caused such slowdowns. can lack of space in /system/app folder cause these type of freezes and reboots?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you run any kernel cleaning scripts? 
Clearing cache and Dalvik cache does not always clean everything.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Did you run any kernel cleaning scripts?
> Clearing cache and Dalvik cache does not always clean everything.



no such script is available for our mobile. so it was cause of the kernel? i actually tried 2 different kernels. flashed around 5 times over a week and then problem started.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> Vyom said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am on PerfectPeso. This ROM has its annoyances, which I had already described in previous posts. But Neocore gave me about 45 (compared to less than 30 on stock.)
> ...



I didn't knew that would make a difference. But I have taken that in mind while benchmarking on A8, below. It DOES makes a hell of a difference!

*So, I flashed A8 on my O1 last night.* I liked many things about the new ROM and just hate some of the others, (compared to Froyo which I used for about 2 months, and PerfectPeso.) These observations are just within a day of using it. I am sure there are MANY, which I still have to discover.

*What I like: *
1. Ability to set custom icons on status bar and configuring the actions for the same. Also highly customizable “everything”!
2. Native support to take screenshot.
3. Ability to resize any widgets to any number of row and column.
4. Native support to overclock.
5. Vertical scrolling Menu Items. (I like to give the screen a thrust and see it running up and down).
6. The “OFF Night” widget, which is the very own android’s version of F.lux in computers. Makes it eye friendly in night! 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2RjGh.png *i.imgur.com/CTuQs.png


7. *The score of Neocore!*


Spoiler



*W/ Sound v/s W/O Sound:*
*i.imgur.com/ph5J6.png *i.imgur.com/gZPFj.png



*What I dislike:*
1. The lock ring. It was a nice ring with a lock in middle in PerfectPeso. But a translucent ring in A8, which doesn’t look better.


Spoiler



*PerfectPeso v/s A8:*
*i.imgur.com/LAKrf.png *i.imgur.com/MrAAA.png


2. Only 3 items can be fit on the home screen Menu launcher, as oppose to 5 in previous ROM’s.
3. Launcher goes missing sometimes. And doesn’t comes even after performing a “fast reboot”. Solution is only to do complete reboot.
4. I liked kinda the transparent theme of PerfectPeso better!


Spoiler



*PerfectPeso v/s A8:*
*i.imgur.com/sfSzM.png *i.imgur.com/2RjGh.png
*i.imgur.com/sbpDU.png *i.imgur.com/q5dCg.png


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I didn't knew that would make a difference. But I have taken that in mind while benchmarking on A8, below. It DOES makes a hell of a difference!



don't touch the screen while running benchmark. score comes down. 



Vyom said:


> *So, I flashed A8 on my O1 last night.* I liked many things about the new ROM and just hate some of the others, (compared to Froyo which I used for about 2 months, and PerfectPeso.) These observations are just within a day of using it. I am sure there are MANY, which I still have to discover.
> 
> *What I like: *
> 1. Ability to set custom icons on status bar and configuring the actions for the same. Also highly customizable “everything”!
> ...



Point 1 to 4 is there is PerfectPeso also. Point 5 is cause of different launcher. PerfectPeso uses Arc launcher. Never used OFF Night. Look like i can find some use for it too. 
7. More details please. overclock? mine scores 49-50 at 600Mhz with sound off. 60+ with overclock and a different kernel.



Vyom said:


> *What I dislike:*
> 1. The lock ring. It was a nice ring with a lock in middle in PerfectPeso. But a translucent ring in A8, which doesn’t look better.
> 2. Only 3 items can be fit on the home screen Menu launcher, as oppose to 5 in previous ROM’s.
> 3. Launcher goes missing sometimes. And doesn’t comes even after performing a “fast reboot”. Solution is only to do complete reboot.
> 4. I liked kinda the transparent theme of PerfectPeso better!



1. Yup. CM7 native lockring looks bad once you get used to Themed roms. try widget locker or similar app to get a better lockscreen.
2. ADW Launcher. one of the most customization launcher. tweak it.
3. hmmm, launcher bug i guess. check if you can find an update.
4. there is a transparent patch for CM7


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't touch the screen while running benchmark. score comes down.



Yes. I have kept that in mind, since I was aware of the touch screen bug. 
Although I think it was rectified in future firmware updates.



Sam said:


> Point 1 to 4 is there is PerfectPeso also. Point 5 is cause of different launcher.



Well, different launchers can and will give different results. I on purpose have compared just the native apps that comes bundled with the ROM! 



Sam said:


> 7. More details please. overclock? mine scores 49-50 at 600Mhz with sound off. 60+ with overclock and a different kernel.



I had done the benchmark of neoscore at stock settings, i.e, 600 MHz. In fact my next question was about to be on overclocking. I wanted to ask what care should I take while overclocking. I just want to do some benchmark on higher clocks. And also would like to keep the phone at a suitable clock permanently to boost the performance. (don't care about battery too much, since I can always underclock if battery seems to drain too much.)



Sam said:


> 1. Yup. CM7 native lockring looks bad once you get used to Themed roms. try widget locker or similar app to get a better lockscreen.
> 2. ADW Launcher. one of the most customization launcher. tweak it.
> 3. hmmm, launcher bug i guess. check if you can find an update.
> 4. there is a transparent patch for CM7



Hmm... thanks for the suggestions. Will tweak the looks to make it more beautiful!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Yes. I have kept that in mind, since I was aware of the touch screen bug.
> Although I think it was rectified in future firmware updates.



Fserve created some patch to deal with CPU spike but CM7 nightly doesn't include those. so touching screen still may affect score in a big way.



Vyom said:


> I had done the benchmark of neoscore at stock settings, i.e, 600 MHz. In fact my next question was about to be on overclocking. I wanted to ask what care should I take while overclocking. I just want to do some benchmark on higher clocks. And also would like to keep the phone at a suitable clock permanently to boost the performance. (don't care about battery too much, since I can always underclock if battery seems to drain too much.)



clock it as 480/700+ (if you clock it at 800Mhz you'll get kernel panic i.e. switch lights will keep blinking) under smartass governor. don't select minimum clock as too low. cpu voltage doesn't gets low in native CM7 kernel so 480Mhz is minimum you should keep. for governors, avoid powersave & scary. will seriously affect performance. interactive, smartassv2 offers more or less same performance i.e. no lag.



Vyom said:


> Hmm... thanks for the suggestions. Will tweak the looks to make it more beautiful!



ADW is light and even i like it. doesn't look as appealing as Arc but then Arc is all about looks. ADW is all about functionality


----------



## Neo (Feb 12, 2012)

@Vyom do the benchmark with Tue settings suggested by Sam . 480/748 on Interactivex. That will give you the best results.

And obviously, you won't like  A8's interface as it is a stock ROM while perfectpeso is heavily themed.

PS  why do you test each ROM. I mean, why. And why you keep changing roms? Just use rye most stable ROM out there and tweak it as you like, like that you get your own personalized ROM which suits your needs up to the mark.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 12, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Did you run any kernel cleaning scripts?
> Clearing cache and Dalvik cache does not always clean everything.





Sam said:


> no such script is available for our mobile. so it was cause of the kernel? i actually tried 2 different kernels. flashed around 5 times over a week and then problem started.




There was one small script which cleans the system folder if you are doing a fresh install...

 Debug-FormatSYSTEM.zip -- *db.tt/us9UBxWL 

It wipes everything, system format. Maybe kernel cleaning scripts might be different...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ hmmm, where you found this? thanks anyway. and how is it different from the wipe found in custom recovery?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ hmmm, where you found this? thanks anyway. and how is it different from the wipe found in custom recovery?



I don't know how it is different. As far as I remember, Mik had recommended it for a clean install...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2012)

Today, I experienced a pathetic battery life. Don't know what was the "actual" cause, but looks like most of the juice was taken by display!

*i.imgur.com/dEsTS.png

The battery went from 95% to 10% in just about 4 hours! As you can see most of the time the display was on. Still isn't 4 hours too less!
I have observed that even if display if not on, still the battery was draining at quite a fast rate. Can this be the ROM's fault? (CM 7.2 A8).
I had 2G on all the time btw.

What I can't figure out is that Awake part. Isn't it obvious that if the phone is off, there will be no battery drain!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

gps on? maps? facebook? & look at that signal bar. your mobile need some serious baseband treatment.

try caliberating battery


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok.. tried the callibration app. Also removed the facebook app, which I suppose was one of the battery hoger.

Here's the update:
*i.imgur.com/a5jmY.png

Above graph shows how the battery was dropped from 90 to 40% in about 8 hours at night, when even screen was not used! And then proceeded to 0% in next 4 hours! That's really terrible. 

I checked Spare Part app, but was unable to identify the culprit. I will now try to uninstall every app one by one which I installed recently to check what is causing that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

Why is your mobile awake so much at the middle of the night?

*5days standby * 10% battery drained in 12hrs. used just for checking received sms

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-13-18-06-34.png

unused for 12hrs


----------



## Shibaprasad (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm using it for 1 year, and overall its a good mobile. Also updated with gingerbread.I like the preloaded Ndrive app very much(worth around Rs. 2000).But the music features aren't good...speaker is average, average looks and processor is slightly outdated. I'm planning to buy SE Live With Walkman. what should be the resell value of my mobile(as good as new)?what do you say gys?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Ok.. tried the callibration app. Also removed the facebook app, which I suppose was one of the battery hoger.
> 
> Here's the update:
> *i.imgur.com/a5jmY.png
> ...



You are on A8 ROM. Flash Fserve's  Goldenleaf kernel immediately are recalibrate battery. I guarantee awesome improvement in battery life...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> I'm using it for 1 year, and overall its a good mobile. Also updated with gingerbread.I like the preloaded Ndrive app very much(worth around Rs. 2000).But the music features aren't good...speaker is average, average looks and processor is slightly outdated. I'm planning to buy SE Live With Walkman. what should be the resell value of my mobile(as good as new)?what do you say gys?



upgrade to something bigger. 3.2" to 3.2"? resale value? 5-6k maybe.


----------



## iknowledge (Feb 13, 2012)

noja said:


> It can never have flash because its cpu does not support it.



I never knew that Flash is dependent on CPU.
I always thought that applications function and install based on the capability of the Operating System.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> Why is your mobile awake so much at the middle of the night?
> *5days standby * 10% battery drained in 12hrs. used just for checking received sms
> 
> 
> ...



Must be some wake lock apps. I didn't cared to find out which, as I have explained below.
Btw, awesome yaar! Only 10% in 12 hours!!  That's really nice!



Shibaprasad said:


> I'm using it for 1 year, and overall its a good mobile. Also updated with gingerbread.I like the preloaded Ndrive app very much(worth around Rs. 2000).But the music features aren't good...speaker is average, average looks and processor is slightly outdated. I'm planning to buy SE Live With Walkman. what should be the resell value of my mobile(as good as new)?what do you say gys?



Yes, ndrive was an application that I miss the most, since it was so awesome. Anyway, once I confirm the ROM which I would be using for a long time, I will try to get it back.
And you can post the details about your phone in bazaar section. If the condition is good, I "may" be willing to buy it for around Rs. 4k (after negotiations of course)... 



AndroidFan said:


> You are on A8 ROM. Flash Fserve's  Goldenleaf kernel immediately are recalibrate battery. I guarantee awesome improvement in battery life...



Well, I re-flashed PerfectPeso after I experienced such a drastic battery performance on A8. I didn't wanted to know what apps was causing wake locks, since I am using the same apps on PerfectPeso, which is not giving such battery performance. And also, A8 have many bugs and PerfectPeso have better interface as well as functionality!

Although I would do like to try A8 again, after flashing a new kernal. Can you elaborate on it a little.
Like, which kernal should I select from the list of So Many!!  (*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1227682)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

was checking for battery backup. I don't get even 10hr backup during daily use 



iknowledge said:


> I never knew that Flash is dependent on CPU.
> I always thought that applications function and install based on the capability of the Operating System.



this is not a laptop desktop where  you just throw anything and it'll run. arm v6, v7, etc have differences and so can't run just any app.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 14, 2012)

ok I'm trying to backup the dictionary from the official froyo rom and install it in the official GB rom. 
However, the result is, I just can't do it.
I tried other apps and they work [aldiko to be exact]

I'm using titanium backup to do this.


----------



## Neo (Feb 14, 2012)

^^froyo dictionary app to Gingerbread. That is not possible cuz that is a stock app.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

Gollum said:


> ok I'm trying to backup the dictionary from the official froyo rom and install it in the official GB rom.
> However, the result is, I just can't do it.
> I tried other apps and they work [aldiko to be exact]
> 
> I'm using titanium backup to do this.



it gets restored or restoration fails? if you know how to setup Android SDK, you may try pushing the dictionary app into system/app but i feel there is some part in memory card too. which mayn't be compatible with GB


----------



## Gollum (Feb 14, 2012)

o well, this sucks, gingerbread was good to use. but i want my dictionary and aldiko. so will have to stay.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

*NEWS OF THE MONTH:*



lupohirp said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i did itttttt!!!!we have full opengl hardware acceleration guys!!!!!!!!i'm so happyy!!!!!!!realllyyyy!!!!!wowwwwww!!!!!!so happyyyy!!!



this kid is going to be a legend.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> *NEWS OF THE MONTH:*
> 
> this kid is going to be a legend.



 The thread seems to be deleted now!! 
Can you explain the excitement?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 14, 2012)

^^He successfully made opengl hardware acceleration work in CM9 port for LG P500


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

yup. he made openGL work and most likely without sources of official drivers this was next to impossible. Andy has tried & abandoned the project last year.



Vyom said:


> The thread seems to be deleted now!!
> Can you explain the excitement?



link


----------



## kaz (Feb 15, 2012)

wait wait wait i have the foryo dictionary.....on gingerbread....

u need a rooted phone.... 

and install the apk n keep the edictionary folder in sd card and copy a .lib file to the system library


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ which library file needs to be copied? any won't do, will it? 

Cyanogenmod 9 BETA 3 RELEASED

downloading. really was waiting for this since a long time  full HW acceleration. wonder how will be the battery drain.


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2012)

^^wow . Beta 3 with full h/w acceleration. A lot has happened in the last day. 
Btw , who made h/w  work?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 15, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> ^^wow . Beta 3 with full h/w acceleration. A lot has happened in the last day.
> Btw , who made h/w  work?





Sam said:


> *NEWS OF THE MONTH:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you got your answer


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Lol.. Btw, I always thought that hardware acceleration is disabled out of choice and not because of the possibility.
Anyway, really want to see what can be achieved from hardware acceleration!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2012)

lupohirp rocks 
Wasn't that working before also?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 15, 2012)

kaz said:


> wait wait wait i have the foryo dictionary.....on gingerbread....
> 
> u need a rooted phone....
> 
> and install the apk n keep the edictionary folder in sd card and copy a .lib file to the system library



which.lib file?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Lol.. Btw, I always thought that hardware acceleration is disabled out of choice and not because of the possibility.
> Anyway, really want to see what can be achieved from hardware acceleration!!



gingerbread support HWAcc but partially.



royal.tarun said:


> Wasn't that working before also?



was working but partially like in browser only maybe. now even in menu, settings, everywhere the GPU is used. this may on the other hand affect battery backup.


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> gingerbread support HWAcc but partially.
> 
> 
> 
> was working but partially like in browser only maybe. now even in menu, settings, everywhere the GPU is used. this may on the other hand affect battery backup.



Battery was already pathetic, but won't affect much. Cheers.


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> *NEWS OF THE MONTH:*
> 
> 
> 
> this kid is going to be a legend.



Why did you call him a kid? He's in a college after all.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Battery was already pathetic, but won't affect much. Cheers.



no. battery backup improved a lot in Beta2. for the first time in many months i was able to get 1full day backup with moderate use. usually battery runs out in 10-12hrs.



royal.tarun said:


> Why did you call him a kid? He's in a college after all.



i thought he is a school guy


----------



## kaz (Feb 16, 2012)

Copy "libDioDictEngineNative.so" into the phone
Root -> System -> lib folder
Use Root Explorer

i am unable to upload that file


----------



## Neo (Feb 16, 2012)

Beta 3 is so silky - smooth.
Bugs:some settings not implemented, Live Walpaper, youtube,speech, and of course camera.

   Silky smoothhh ....yeahhh lol.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

ok, i am getting better battery life than Beta2  and yeah its silky smooth, lol


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2012)

Found an awesome thing about PerfectPeso (the ROM I am currently on).
Looks like this ROM has native support to move any app to card! Yes, I was able to move every app that I previously couldn't on card. Even apps such as, LunarUi (Launcher) and Swype. Of course, I did ran into problems since those were not meant to be moved. (like unable to access Battery stats and unable to type). So I moved those back.

BUT the point is I CAN move the "unmovable" apps natively!! 

Btw.. here's what the battery life is, during the period I moved to WP7 and my O1 wasn't even used on 2G! 

*i.imgur.com/31SAm.png

Looks like the biggest battery drainer is display..!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

why is your battery drain so high at times? i mean some really steep slide. with such less use you should have got around 3days battery. 2 days is also not bad.

BTW if you move apps to memory card it'll loose default status. i feel there is some kind of script integrated into the OS. thats why you are able to do this. you have EXT2, EXT3 or EXT4 partition in your memorycard?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> why is your battery drain so high at times? i mean some really steep slide.



That's what I was wondering. And I came to a conclusion that display draws too much power. And normally the brightness is set to lowest value (unless I am under sun).



Sam said:


> BTW if you move apps to memory card it'll loose default status. i feel there is some kind of script integrated into the OS. thats why you are able to do this. you have EXT2, EXT3 or EXT4 partition in your memorycard?



I am not sure what you mean by loosing default status. I have moved the launcher to card and returned to phone. But all the state of icons on home screen didn't lost, if that's what you mean.

And yes, my card has a 128 MB ext3 partition. So you mean, the apps must be moving to ext partition?

So, I did a test, and moved the biggest app which I just downloaded (Drift Mania, 25 MB) to phone and back to card. And I noticed that the difference in size pertained to the card's left size, which is 1.70 GB now.
So can I draw the following conclusion: Apps were not moving to the ext partition? :/


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I am not sure what you mean by loosing default status. I have moved the launcher to card and returned to phone. But all the state of icons on home screen didn't lost, if that's what you mean.


I think he means that if you have set a launcher as default , then after moving to SD card it won't be your default launcher.



Vyom said:


> And yes, my card has a 128 MB ext3 partition. So you mean, the apps must be moving to ext partition?
> 
> So, I did a test, and moved the biggest app which I just downloaded (Drift Mania, 25 MB) to phone and back to card. And I noticed that the difference in size pertained to the card's left size, which is 1.70 GB now.
> So can I draw the following conclusion: Apps were not moving to the ext partition? :/


I don't think your apps are going to the ext.
Moving Apps to SD Card and to EXT partrition are different. AFAIK there is a button somewhere for moving apps to an ext partition.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's what I was wondering. And I came to a conclusion that display draws too much power. And normally the brightness is set to lowest value (unless I am under sun).



poor signal is one reason. secondly, the launcher used in the PerfectPeso rom is Arc launcher (is it?). if yes, then its the second reason. 



Vyom said:


> I am not sure what you mean by loosing default status. I have moved the launcher to card and returned to phone. But all the state of icons on home screen didn't lost, if that's what you mean.





royal.tarun said:


> I think he means that if you have set a launcher as default , then after moving to SD card it won't be your default launcher.



this 



Vyom said:


> And yes, my card has a 128 MB ext3 partition. So you mean, the apps must be moving to ext partition?



if you apps didn't loose default, then yes. it has moved to ext.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2012)

If Arc launcher is the cause of battery drain, I can live with it. It's damn good! 
Btw, the list of Applications under settings, doesn't show Arc launcher. It rather shows these two apps which I think can be related to the launcher/theme : LunarUi and Ice Cream Sandwich (yes, there is an application named this, with size of just 4 KB. Wondering what it does on my Gingerbread).

Also, I don't think there is any question of losing default status, the apps just stops to show. For eg, when I moved both the "Swype" and "Perfect Keyboard free" to card, I couldn't select ANY keyboard for writing. Thereby leaving the option of loosing default status out of the question.
(I hope I have able to explain clearly. )


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> If Arc launcher is the cause of battery drain, I can live with it. It's damn good!



looks great. but sadly, that it.



Vyom said:


> Btw, the list of Applications under settings, doesn't show Arc launcher. It rather shows these two apps which I think can be related to the launcher/theme : LunarUi and Ice Cream Sandwich (yes, there is an application named this, with size of just 4 KB. Wondering what it does on my Gingerbread).



LunarUI = the bluish theme of the status bar and all. 
ICS? hmmm, it shouldn't be but i feel its the launcher. or some part of ICS. wallpaper?



Vyom said:


> Also, I don't think there is any question of losing default status, the apps just stops to show. For eg, when I moved both the "Swype" and "Perfect Keyboard free" to card, I couldn't select ANY keyboard for writing. Thereby leaving the option of loosing default status out of the question.
> (I hope I have able to explain clearly. )



if you select swype as default keyboard and move it to external memory, next time you try typing you'll be presented with the stock keyboard. but you can again long press a blank space and select Swype but that is loosing default.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 18, 2012)

I am on CM 7 31 Nightly... Its awesome...

*www.imgur.com/Fgott.jpg



Sam said:


> if you select swype as default keyboard and move it to external memory, next time you try typing you'll be presented with the stock keyboard. but you can again long press a blank space and select Swype but that is loosing default.



Actually, all keyboards have to remain in phone memory. Also, all apps for which you use widgets also have to be in phone memory rather than SD Card.


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Wait AndroidFan, I'm coming too.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 18, 2012)

I am on nightly 30,the main problem was huge battery drain can't even last for 14hrs,seen suggestion of Pablo's kernel,any other kernel/suggestion to improve battery life and don't suggest usual tips like bg off,min brightness,etc.

This 14 hrs was with some texts,45min of calls,some music and games,no 2g/3g,wifi............


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Actually, all keyboards have to remain in phone memory. Also, all apps for which you use widgets also have to be in phone memory rather than SD Card.



can't keyboard be selected if moved to external memory? i once did it with swype long ago. can't remember what happened. 
yup. once moved widgets are no longer available. Google should fix this issues in the next update. maybe cause of security risk they are not implementing the same.

finally some nice backup. 
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-18-22-02-44.png


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ how did you manage 2 days?? that's simply impossible for me. :screwy::what:
How? was the data off all the time?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Something's telling me that a good signal almost all the time, has got to do with battery life a lot, since a lot of battery is consumed while the phone keeps looking for better signals.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

Royal_Tarun said:


> ^^ how did you manage 2 days?? that's simply impossible for me. :screwy::what:
> How? was the data off all the time?



data was off all time. but used music a lot & Wifi. when using wifi there was steep drops. with data on, even 24hrs is impossible.



Vyom said:


> ^^ Something's telling me that a good signal almost all the time, has got to do with battery life a lot, since a lot of battery is consumed while the phone keeps looking for better signals.



thats true. if signal is good, battery backup improves quite a bit.


----------



## X-jo (Feb 19, 2012)

ok so GPRS doesnt work for me since yest, usually wen that happens i reboot my fone.. now after doing that too, it doesnt work.. so if i just flash the ROM again without wiping any data, it sud be fine rite?


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

^^yep. You can do that. Nothing will happen. But how will you expect the data to work after that?


----------



## X-jo (Feb 19, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> ^^yep. You can do that. Nothing will happen. But how will you expect the data to work after that?



yup no luck, i thot it would reset the counters or so... so wat now? it still doesnt show up..

i remember yesterday it showed G for a min or so, till now it was showing E... i use GPRS only and only 2G is activated... and then it just went.. cant enable data now...

wat do i do ?

thanks in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

Try two things...
1. Put the phone in to Airplane Mode for few sec and revert back. And then turn on data. (This trick works for me 90% of time)

2. Reboot the phone.


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, do you have the correct APN?Check in settings.
Which service provider you use?


----------



## X-jo (Feb 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Try two things...
> 1. Put the phone in to Airplane Mode for few sec and revert back. And then turn on data. (This trick works for me 90% of time)
> 
> 2. Reboot the phone.



tried both , still doesnt work



Royal_tarun said:


> Also, do you have the correct APN?Check in settings.
> Which service provider you use?



yes, its the same, i havent changed it, Docomo tata.docomo.internet


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

Then talk to the customer care and confirm if data plan is activated or not.
Something similar happened to me a whole ago. I activated the gprs plan and used the internet for a day. At night suddenly it stopped working. The next day customer care told me that they need to re enable the plan. And after that it started working.


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys I'm buying a 8GB MemorY Card today or tomorrow. How is this and this one. Thay are  damn cheap!
Which one will you suggest?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 19, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Guys I'm buying a 8GB MemorY Card today or tomorrow. How is this and this one. Thay are  damn cheap!
> Which one will you suggest?



That is Rs 360+ when you include shipping costs...

A cheaper option is for Rs 330 Shipped  -- Flipkart.com: Transcend Memory Card MicroSDHC 8GB Class 4: Memory Card

But I would suggest go for a Class 10 card if possible -- Flipkart.com: Transcend Memory Card MicroSDHC 8GB Class 10: Memory Card


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

^^Whats the difference?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

Difference is of speed. Class four gives speeds of not lower than 4 mbps. And class six gives speeds not less than 6 mbps. And so on...


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll take class 4 then. I don't need much speed. BTW, which speed is that?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 19, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> I'll take class 4 then. I don't need much speed. BTW, which speed is that?



Class 4 card is sufficient... I believe the default 2 GB card that comes with Optimus One is also a class 4 card...

Here is one better deal...

8 GB Class 6 card for Rs 299 shipped... -- TRANSCEND 8GB MICRO SD CARD | Send Hotdeals | Indiaplaza

BTW, Flipkart is more trustworthy... Indiaplaza does not mention class of the card, only the image is of class 6 card.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Class 4 card is sufficient... I believe the default 2 GB card that comes with Optimus One is also a class 4 card...



Now this is where I am confused. The card which came with my phone doesn't state clearly which class it is. And the app SD tools tells that speed of my card is 7 mbps. Now I am confused whether my card is class 4 or class 6. :S


----------



## X-jo (Feb 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Then talk to the customer care and confirm if data plan is activated or not.
> Something similar happened to me a whole ago. I activated the gprs plan and used the internet for a day. At night suddenly it stopped working. The next day customer care told me that they need to re enable the plan. And after that it started working.



ok will do that, usually wen my plan gets over, it still works, just that i get charged for it .. let me talk to the CC and see.. thanks man


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Placed the order for 8GB Class 4 Flipcart one. Lets see when it gets delivered.

@Vyom Same story here. That 2GB card sometimes gives me 10MBPS and sometimes 1mbps. WTH?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys, from few days I'm facing huge battery drain problem.

When I checked the battery graph, I was surprised to see, the awake bar, it's full, I mean my phone never goes to sleep mode. So finally I know the reason.

*i.imgur.com/hhpnD.png

Then I installed BetterBatteryStats to find the root of this reason...seems fine...but some process named ami304d keeps running, and never sleeps....I guess...

*i.imgur.com/R1wds.png

Ok after a googling it look like ami304d is the accelerometer/compass for screen rotation.

Well, when I moved to Partial Wakelocks, I see, GPSLocationProvider is using 93.5% of my battery.

So I guess, this is the main reason for my phone not going to sleep.

*i.imgur.com/g2ay9.png

I noticed this from few days, previously it was fine and I used to get around 2days easily...with WiFi and all...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ do you have maps installed? maybe that is draining your battery as it has GPS locking system which may have been turned off but it may still seek for signal and hence keep mobile awake. or second thing is you enabled google location or something that you need to configure when you flash a new rom.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I have maps installed from the very beginning. And that location provider thing is only set to WiFi when GPS is turned off. These things are from the very beginning.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

try manually killing maps. checks if it helps in any way.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure..!! Thanks will try and report if the problem still persists...

I guess rebooting the phone fixed it. Can confirm after 24hours. But for now, I rebooted the phone and kept it and I can see discontinuation in awake bar.

If this doesn't work till tomorrow morning, I'll try killing maps and check.


----------



## X-jo (Feb 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Then talk to the customer care and confirm if data plan is activated or not.
> Something similar happened to me a whole ago. I activated the gprs plan and used the internet for a day. At night suddenly it stopped working. The next day customer care told me that they need to re enable the plan. And after that it started working.




i asked them and they said its validity is till march 14th , so as i guessed that is not the prob... so i just tried switching networks and i got an error telling that i cant ... and i tried and it works now... but i do see it changing to G from E, guess its some network congestion bringing the speed down..

thanks for the help guys


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sure..!! Thanks will try and report if the problem still persists...
> 
> I guess rebooting the phone fixed it. Can confirm after 24hours. But for now, I rebooted the phone and kept it and I can see discontinuation in awake bar.
> 
> If this doesn't work till tomorrow morning, I'll try killing maps and check.



rebooting phone will start map again. so once you reboot stop map. also in ICS under location & service there is an option to allow apps to use your location. the same setting is there in GB. try turning it off.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

It's already turned off.


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm on CM7 nightlies#31 . 
Which is the best kernel for it? 
@krishnnadu try reflashing the kernel.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 20, 2012)

It's ok, thanks, problem solved by rebooting the phone.

It was up from few months without a single reboot. Don't know what caused the problem...but it's fixed now.

Thanks guys for all of your help


----------



## Tanveerpa (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi
I want to test cm9 and want to taste the flavour. Now I'm on cm7 foyer nightlies. After testing the cm9 Tom can I revert to cm7 using nandroid backup?


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

^^of course you can . :sly:


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

Tanveerpa said:


> Hi
> I want to test cm9 and want to taste the flavour. Now I'm on cm7 foyer nightlies. After testing the cm9 Tom can I revert to cm7 using nandroid backup?



wait for Beta4. it should have a working camera.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It was up from few months without a single reboot.



want to make a world record or something?


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey ..which is the best kernel for CM7 Nightlies.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 20, 2012)

You can try [KERNEL][GINGERBREAD/ICS Beta]ta-gb-1.2-hotfix (15/02/2012) (USB FIXED!) - xda-developers



Sam said:


> want to make a world record or something?



Nothing like that..!! Just didn't rebooted as there were no necessity


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

i have to reboot at least once per day as files transferred to phone from PC doesn't show till i reboot :- |



Royal_tarun said:


> Hey ..which is the best kernel for CM7 Nightlies.



***new*** Franco Beta Kernel. WiFi doesn't work though.

franco will release a table build soon. test it then.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, that doesn't happens with me


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

its one of the several problems related to ICS


----------



## X-jo (Feb 20, 2012)

ok so now ders some prob, gprs just doesnt work most of the times, it just goes off once a day.. then i have to reboot 2-3 times for it to work.. any solution for this?


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

^^	why to reboot? Just switch airplane mode off and on. 
But that's your service providers problem, according to me. Ask them.


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> its one of the several problems related to ICS



And I was thinking it was file managers fault. Lol zzz


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

it was a problem with CM9 since the very first days. tried different file manager. no use. and each time i reboot have to reconfigure the processor setting and turn off 3G mode.



X-jo said:


> ok so now ders some prob, gprs just doesnt work most of the times, it just goes off once a day.. then i have to reboot 2-3 times for it to work.. any solution for this?



are you in old baseband? turn 3G on and then off. then try turning data on. else try the one suggested by tarun.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am having terrible battery life... I am afraid I might have damaged my phone battery...

I was at a friend's place a few days ago. My battery was down to 30%. There was no charger there, but my friend had a wall charger which takes in batteries directly to charge them. So, I removed my phone battery and inserted it into that charger.

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MjUwWDI1MA==/$(KGrHqRHJBoE8fG12UzUBPP4Sd!3TQ~~60_35.JPG

After 15 minutes, I reinserted my battery into the phone... I was shocked to see battery level drop off from 30% to only 2%

Since then, battery has been behaving badly. I tried recalibrating it, but nothing works...

Either that, or CM7 nightlies + New Baseband really suck the hell out of my battery...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

charge to 100% and factory reselt + reinstall rom. it can be rom problem also.

BTW terrible battery life = ? if you are getting 12-15hrs backup with heavy use then everything is safe as without GPRS i get 2days backup.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> charge to 100% and factory reselt + reinstall rom. it can be rom problem also.
> 
> BTW terrible battery life = ? if you are getting 12-15hrs backup with heavy use then everything is safe as without GPRS i get 2days backup.



A8 ROM gave me 24 hours... I am down to 12 now with medium use.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

well then its time to think. 12hrs is way too less.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

It can also be a kernel problem. Try reflashing.


----------



## X-jo (Feb 21, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> ^^	why to reboot? Just switch airplane mode off and on.
> But that's your service providers problem, according to me. Ask them.


it doesn't work now, its just worked once that too not exactly after switching airplane mode on/off but later after a few restarts.



Sam said:


> are you in old baseband? turn 3G on and then off. then try turning data on. else try the one suggested by tarun.


yes, A8. I tried that too just now, still doesnt work. My Mobile ISP was ok till a few days back.

Anyone else facing this issue with docomo?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> It can also be a kernel problem. Try reflashing.



Tried that. Hoping Franco's new kernel would be released soon.



Sam said:


> well then its time to think. 12hrs is way too less.



Lost 1% per hour tonight without touching the phone. No screen wakes. No data or wifi. But still lost 1% per hour.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

Guys how to stop the apps make use of phone memory in Android  ??? OR 

I want to install the apps games on SD card . But how.?


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Tried that. Hoping Franco's new kernel would be released soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost 1% per hour tonight without touching the phone. No screen wakes. No data or wifi. But still lost 1% per hour.



What I noticed today was that my battery life too is very less. 
6hrs and my battery from 100% is down to 40%. WTF? THAT'S EVEN LESS THAN YOU AndroidFan.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys how to stop the apps make use of phone memory in Android  ??? OR
> 
> I want to install the apps games on SD card . But how.?



Just move them to SD card after installation or you can use Apps2sd, link2sd etc.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Just move them to SD card after installation or you can use Apps2sd, link2sd etc.



Is rooting required for that ??? My friend has HTC exlporer and we left with only 20mb. How to move GOOGLE MArket to SD ??


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys how to stop the apps make use of phone memory in Android  ??? OR
> 
> I want to install the apps games on SD card . But how.?



You can only transfer the apps which have the capability to be transferred to card, by the app developer.
And you can use Apps 2 SD app to do that.

Sooner or later you will always run our of phone memory since not all apps can be transferred to card. Trick is to avoid such apps, or use an alternative. For eg, Viber is an alternative to Whats app, but Whats app can't be moved to card, while Viber can.

Also, you MAYBE able to move non movable apps to card, if you use a custom ROM, like I am using Perfect Peso. And it allows that!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Is rooting required for that ??? My friend has HTC exlporer and we left with only 20mb. How to move GOOGLE MArket to SD ??



Yep rooting is a necessity.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Tried that. Hoping Franco's new kernel would be released soon.



already released.



AndroidFan said:


> Lost 1% per hour tonight without touching the phone. No screen wakes. No data or wifi. But still lost 1% per hour.



1% per hour is normal.



a2mn2002 said:


> Is rooting required for that ??? My friend has HTC exlporer and we left with only 20mb. How to move GOOGLE MArket to SD ??



you can't move market to sdcard.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> What I noticed today was that my battery life too is very less.
> 6hrs and my battery from 100% is down to 40%. WTF? THAT'S EVEN LESS THAN YOU AndroidFan.



I see very steep falls in my battery graph... Some of them almost vertical... Charging has become slower and discharging is fast...

Tried all sorts of kernels... Right now am on new Franco kernel 3...

I think battery drain a ROM problem, or I might have definitely damaged my battery...

Are you on A8 ROM? Or have you moved to new baseband and CM7 Nightlies?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> or I might have definitely damaged my battery...



how? just charging discharging won't damage battery life.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I see very steep falls in my battery graph... Some of them almost vertical... Charging has become slower and discharging is fast...
> 
> Tried all sorts of kernels... Right now am on new Franco kernel 3...
> 
> ...



I'm on new baseband from a long while, CM 7	nightlies 31. 
A good kernel can solve all sort of problems . Let's hope that Franco or fserve does that. 
And what about that fserve's  kernel , which gave very good battery life, I remember something like that. Have you tried that too?
But there's also a possibility that you might have damaged your battery on that day cuz you are facing the battery drain since that day only. But the possibilities are very less, IMO. 
Let me also move to the new Franco's kernel 3.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> how? just charging discharging won't damage battery life.



He's talking about this.


AndroidFan said:


> I am having terrible battery life... I am afraid I might have damaged my phone battery...
> 
> I was at a friend's place a few days ago. My battery was down to 30%. There was no charger there, but my friend had a wall charger which takes in batteries directly to charge them. So, I removed my phone battery and inserted it into that charger.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2012)

flashed cm9 beta 3 today.....back on stock after few hrs....
exams from 2day 

bt battery life was terrible.....


vl play more after sems


----------



## hellknight (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm on CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG ROM.. Thanks to you guys. I don't play games on my phone but last night I noticed that the performance of the Google Sky application is very slow.. Is there some issue with this ROM?


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 22, 2012)

Suggest the best kernel for cm7 nightly. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 22, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Suggest the best kernel for cm7 nightly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk



Some people on XDA CM 7.2 Nightlies thread are suggesting ROQ V kernel...

I was having many FCs on Nightly 34 using Franco kernel 3...

Download it -- *forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=914292&d=1329912057

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=250x250&choe=UTF-8&chld=H&chl=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fattachment.php%3Fattachmentid%3D914292


----------



## Klub Class (Feb 22, 2012)

Currently my phone is running on Ginger Crust v 1.5. Now planning to shift to another ROM. But then it has been a while since I have updated myself with new ROMs. 

I would be happy if someone help me select a stable ROM with properly working Wifi Tethering, Bluetooth, GPS et al. 

Thanks in advance friends 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

^^ if you upgrade baseband then go for CM 7.2 Nightly build else check the PerfectPeso rom as those have old baseband support.


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2012)

which camera app has been used in cm7 rom?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 23, 2012)

New CM9 Boot Animation for Optimus One...

*dl.dropbox.com/u/57494286/bootanimation.zip

*qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=5&d=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F57494286%2Fbootanimation.zip

[YOUTUBE]w-5Av_EVpyI[/YOUTUBE]

Copy file to /system/media/

*Source:* [BOOT ANIMATION] CyanogenMod 9 CM9 for MDPI Optimus One - xda-developers


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> New CM9 Boot Animation for Optimus One...
> 
> *dl.dropbox.com/u/57494286/bootanimation.zip
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## Klub Class (Feb 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ if you upgrade baseband then go for CM 7.2 Nightly build else check the PerfectPeso rom as those have old baseband support.



The PerfectPeso ROM looks very tempting. Thanks for the recommendations. Appreciate it 


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2012)

Klub Class said:


> The PerfectPeso ROM looks very tempting.



I am using perfect peso for quite some time now, and am very happy with it. Every thing from the transparent theme and launcher feels good. Battery back up is definitely one thing which amazes me. Easy to reach 24 hours with moderate usage and keeping data ON the whole time.
I can also move apps to card which do not even have been given support from the developer to do so.
Although I don't like the default FM player which is not able to tune to precise frequencies (it skips every alternate 0.1 megahertz). And I am yet to find any other FM player.

But, Overall perfect peso is really good.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 23, 2012)

This ROQ V kernel just fuked my recovery and couldn't get pass the cm7 boot animation forever,now back to stock GB in a confusion whether to try CM9 or stick to CM7


AndroidFan said:


> Some people on XDA CM 7.2 Nightlies thread are suggesting ROQ V kernel...
> 
> I was having many FCs on Nightly 34 using Franco kernel 3...
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

wait for sometime. don't jump to CM9 so soon. theres a huge list of problems. wait at least till Beta4. colour banding & no camera are the biggest problems for now. also at times battery suddenly drops by 20-80%


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 23, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> This ROQ V kernel just fuked my recovery and couldn't get pass the cm7 boot animation forever,now back to stock GB in a confusion whether to try CM9 or stick to CM7



WTF! Its been working fine for me... Very sorry for what happened to your phone...

How did you flash it? Did you use ROM Manager or some other recovery?


----------



## Klub Class (Feb 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ if you upgrade baseband then go for CM 7.2 Nightly build else check the PerfectPeso rom as those have old baseband support.



I may sound like an idiot, but please answer my queries so that I can flash PrefectPeso successfully :

Firstly, my phone is running on GingerCrust v 1.5. The info in the About Phone says my phone has 2.6.32.9 gbs@goldenleaf #6 kernel. 

So can I just download PerfectPeso v1.7a.zip  file from *perfectpeso.x.gg/ and then flash New BasebandFix by adfad666 from the same site? 

Or did I get it wrong somewhere? Please guide me. 



Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

you are on old baseband. i'll suggest upgrading baseband. battery life will increase and you'll be surprised by the improvement in signal quality. and then try the perfect peso for new baseband. or you may flash perfect peso and then the baseband fix but upgrading to new baseband is recommended as most roms are made for new baseband nowadays.

*BTW good news for everyone*

*img804.imageshack.us/img804/8950/device20120223183421.png


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2012)

So MIUI is available! You planning to flash it? (or is that from your own phone?)

And what's with so less internal memory!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

its based on CM (told in the first post of the thread at XDA). confused as if its real miui or just a themed one. won't flash any themed stuff (or miui). 

miui = a lot of UI changes + apps have higher size so less memory.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 24, 2012)

Flashed via Amonra recovery,don't know the real cause,now back to GB stock with the help of kdz,even in xda one user recommended but most of them are using franco's kernel,now i will be in stock for some days........


AndroidFan said:


> WTF! Its been working fine for me... Very sorry for what happened to your phone...
> 
> How did you flash it? Did you use ROM Manager or some other recovery?


----------



## RizEon (Feb 25, 2012)

I was planning to try some other roms just for passtime but all the links are on megaupload which is not working :-/


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

Was expecting CM9 Beta4 and this is what i get 


_Arjen_ said:


> Guys, good news!
> If all is cleaned up and patches are submitted the right way we can get official nightlies!
> Lupohirp will be a cm member and maintainer if he does it!



he is talking about official CM9 Nightly builds


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> Was expecting CM9 Beta4 and this is what i get
> 
> 
> he is talking about official CM9 Nightly builds



They are not even able to handle CM7 Nightlies properly... They have many unresolved bugs...

I wonder when CM9 would be ready for prime time, if ever...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

CM7 is maintained by Adam only. CM9 will be maintained by out mobile hero Lupohirp. If CM team approve it, we'll get perfectly stable CM9 before CM7 gets rid of bugs


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ Wow... that would be great sam!! 

BTW, below is the battery drain in last 7 hours while I was slept! How to find out what causes such drains! 
Even spare parts is not helping in this case! How to know what is causing the partial wake lock?

*i.imgur.com/MmwAk.png *i.imgur.com/MHOR4.png *i.imgur.com/nNCRu.png


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Your awake bar its full... That is the problem...

here is my battery graph on CM7.

 *www.imgur.com/dQETA.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 27, 2012)

@Vyom Reboot the phone and see if it fixes it. I was facing the same problem few days ago, rebooting the phone solved it.

Your phone is never going to sleep mode, that's why battery is draining like hell.


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2012)

@AndroidFan What did you do increase your battery life?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> @AndroidFan What did you do increase your battery life?



Flashed ROQ kernel on CM 7 Nightly 34... That seems to have worked...

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/134641-lg-optimus-one-thread-105.html#post1586948


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Vyom Reboot the phone and see if it fixes it. I was facing the same problem few days ago, rebooting the phone solved it.
> 
> Your phone is never going to sleep mode, that's why battery is draining like hell.



Rebooted. Looks like the problem is solved. Only 1% drop in one and a half hour 
But what bugs me is that there was no way to know what app was causing the wake lock in the first place!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-27-18-38-06.png*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-27-18-38-23.png*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-02-27-18-39-04.png

it should be STARS5 not 4. forgot to change it. well, battery life just got bumped


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 27, 2012)

Which recovery you are using,flashed the same with amonra and fckd,...


AndroidFan said:


> Flashed ROQ kernel on CM 7 Nightly 34... That seems to have worked...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/134641-lg-optimus-one-thread-105.html#post1586948





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Which recovery you are using,flashed the same with amonra and fckd,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using the old Amonra v 1.1 which I have been using since March 2011...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2012)

@Sam: Is that screeny rigged? 
I can see the graph going up, even before you put it on charging!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ that is what i want to know. during night the charge increased. Also check the end part of the graph. a slight increase in charge. i'll do a battery test after draining the current 20% charge. really strange behavior


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

Yesterday I had a similar experience. My battery was discharging due to wake lock being caused by a mysterious app, and so I rebooted the phone on the suggestion of krishnandu.sarkar. That time the battery level was 30%. After I rebooted the phone, and checked the phone after some time, battery was 31%, and I was surprised.

Well, even that doesn't explain the sharp rise of battery during the first five hours of your graph! 
So, I can only assume it to be another bug of ICS.

Btw.... the APK Downloader extension is now up!! 
goto: APK Downloader – Download APK files from Android Market to PC  code ki?m c?m

And the extension really works!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

bug generates charge? i'll request Google to pack Android 4.0.4 with 1000s of these bugs 

will check that thing. with the way i am testing rom since last 48hrs, i really need those ready.

BTW Arjen is testing 3.0 kernel. though i am not sure how this will help as most of the changes in 3 series kernel are only made for super highend specs. Our processor is so slow against the new crop of quads


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a new 8 GB Class 4 Transcend MicroSD card for Rs 225 from Sulekha...

Created an EXT4 partition of 1.5 GB, swap 0...

Installed Link2SD... Works satisfactorily...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ so cheap !!! mine one costed around 355. exactly same memory card


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sulekha! 
How can I ever summon the courage to buy from sites like these!


----------



## Krow (Feb 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Sulekha!
> How can I ever summon the courage to buy from sites like these!



Don't.  Better pay more for peace of mind.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Sulekha!
> How can I ever summon the courage to buy from sites like these!



I was afraid they would send me a class 2 card, which would have been useless... But I am glad it was a Class 4 card...

I didn't plan to buy it... Even my 2 GB card still had 1 GB free space... But the price was so low, it was an impulse buy... Even if the transaction went sour, it wasn't a big amount to worry about...

Even though I paid money to Sulekha, the MicroSD card was sent to me from Indiaplaza, with a bill of Rs 299 paid...  Very quick shipping...


----------



## hellknight (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm getting some problems on my current ROM which is *CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG ROM* . Like some random crashes when I open Google Maps etc. Could you guys suggest me some alternate ROM which has same functionality but less crashes. I don't care about the camera quality.


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Official Nightlies. :beer:


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Even though I paid money to Sulekha, the MicroSD card was sent to me from Indiaplaza, with a bill of Rs 299 paid...  Very quick shipping...


299 or 229 ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 28, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> 299 or 229 ?


Yes, a bill of Rs 299...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

hellknight said:


> I'm getting some problems on my current ROM which is *CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG ROM* . Like some random crashes when I open Google Maps etc. Could you guys suggest me some alternate ROM which has same functionality but less crashes. I don't care about the camera quality.



See this post and a few posts after it:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/134641-lg-optimus-one-thread-105.html#post1587131


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, a bill of Rs 299...



Then its okay. I only paid Rs. 30 extra to flipkart.


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 28, 2012)

A friend of mine had this strange problem.  He could not replace with a new Sim as it could not be recognized in LG P500. He is using Stock Rom and haven't flashed any ROM before.  When the same SIM put on the other mobile, it is working fine for him.

His network was able to get detected when searching for his network. When clicked , it said Unable to Registered on the network.

When he did Search Automatically, the message to him was Already registered on the network.

He was not able to use this NEW SIM and network could not detected only in LG Optimus One. Restarting doesn't help. 

If he replaces that with OLD SIM, it is working fine now. 


What might be the problem ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ let me guess, your friend is running stock rom of Gingerbread? then he need to get a 64k sim from the operator.


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Can you explain in detail as why he needs 64k  ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 28, 2012)

tmanikandan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can you explain in detail as why he needs 64k  ?



LG does not know how to write software... Stock ROM is defective...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

tmanikandan said:


> Can you explain in detail as why he needs 64k  ?



don't know. when i shifted to new baseband parents sim failed to detect as those were 32k sim and some complained that 128k sim too doesn't gets detected. but my sim is 64k and it detects without any problem.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying.. so it means that I've to check for PerfectPeso ROM as I'm on the older baseband.. Moreover, I think that the graphics performance is poor too.. I don't play games but when I used Google Sky this evening, it was running at very low FPS..


----------



## Neo (Feb 29, 2012)

Another good news guys.
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1521730
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ even better news  



> BETA4
> Fixed v8 virtual machine7
> Fixed youtube
> Fixed facebook sync
> ...



so who are shifting to CM9 finally?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 29, 2012)

Not now..!! 

Will be waiting for Beta 5, due to camera preview problem.

BTW I guess data works on CM9 right..??

Also looking forward to the MIUI..!! Hope it also gets fixed soon..!! 

BTW was following XDA continuously from morning...!! Many things got fixed at once..!! Funny SIM on CM7 Nightly's, Camera on CM9 etc..!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ even better news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to jump to CM9...  Maybe Beta 5... Maybe later...

But CM7 is so good... Almost fully baked... Should anyone leave it for CM9 considering its still early beta?

I have been waiting for a week now for the new CM7 nightly... I check every few hours for it... 

CM9 is getting better very quickly for sure...

-------------------------------------------------------
I am on Amonra 1.1 which has been working fine...

Should I upgrade to Amonra 3.0.6 from -- *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523050

Flashable zips sound easy... Just flash it like any other zip... reboot and you have replaced your old recovery...

Should I go for it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm still on A8 

Perfectly stable and fully working ROM


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm still on A8
> 
> Perfectly stable and fully working ROM



Yes, A8 was perfectly stable... But the new baseband truely improves cell tower reception... But I miss the A8...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I am on Amonra 1.1 which has been working fine...
> 
> Should I upgrade to Amonra 3.0.6 from -- [RECOVERYs][LATEST]Flashable Recovery Zips For P500 - xda-developers
> 
> ...



You can. gmg9 is already on it AFAIK 

Ya, heard about the advantages of New BB, but not getting a Good ROM on New BB to shift to..!! 

CM Nightly's can't be considered as they have too bugs, even on basic features like phone getting rebooted on incoming call and all 

I need atleast basic smartphone features to work perfectly fine as this is my primary phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Will be waiting for Beta 5, due to camera preview problem.



lazy 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW I guess data works on CM9 right..??



since beta1. data is no.1 priority for me.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Also looking forward to the MIUI..!! Hope it also gets fixed soon..!!



won't. its based on CM9 code (patches integrated with MIUI). so anything that work in CM9 will work in MIUI. nothing new. 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW was following XDA continuously from morning...!! Many things got fixed at once..!! Funny SIM on CM7 Nightly's, Camera on CM9 etc..!!



i read about funny sim. what is this exactly? please don't post any link. just a brief 1 liner will do 



AndroidFan said:


> I would love to jump to CM9...  Maybe Beta 5... Maybe later...



maybe when its 101% stable 



AndroidFan said:


> But CM7 is so good... Almost fully baked... Should anyone leave it for CM9 considering its still early beta?



give it a try creating a nandroid backup.



AndroidFan said:


> I have been waiting for a week now for the new CM7 nightly... I check every few hours for it...



CM7 nightly build is released every night 



AndroidFan said:


> CM9 is getting better very quickly for sure...



adam is working on CM7. lupohirp, arjen and a few others (not recognized DEV) are working on CM9.



AndroidFan said:


> I am on Amonra 1.1 which has been working fine...
> 
> Should I upgrade to Amonra 3.0.6 from -- [RECOVERYs][LATEST]Flashable Recovery Zips For P500 - xda-developers
> 
> ...



theres nothing new and as all roms are supported, your wish 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can. gmg9 is already on it AFAIK
> 
> Ya, heard about the advantages of New BB, but not getting a Good ROM on New BB to shift to..!!
> 
> ...



CM9. not even a single hang or reboot since 2 weeks (or since beta 2 or so).


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> CM7 nightly build is released every night



Not really... Last Nightly was released on 22nd February... -- CyanogenMod Mirror Network - Powered by TDRevolution




Sam said:


> adam is working on CM7. lupohirp, arjen and a few others (not recognized DEV) are working on CM9.





Sam said:


> CM9. not even a single hang or reboot since 2 weeks (or since beta 2 or so).



I will jump into CM9 to get a taste of it...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

adam ran away 

well i just now updated to Beta4 and camera works but with the strangest bug ever seen. there is nothing on the camera screen. once you click a pic the pic appears on preview and can be checked but camera is blank. so you can't say what will appear on the screen


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> adam ran away
> 
> well i just now updated to Beta4 and camera works but with the strangest bug ever seen. there is nothing on the camera screen. once you click a pic the pic appears on preview and can be checked but camera is blank. so you can't say what will appear on the screen



LOL... That is one bug...

Try some other camera app, like HDR+ or something?

I am downloading Beta4 now... will upgrade right away... do I need GAPPS? I have the old GAPPS zip... would it work?

-----------------

And what is colour banding?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

i'll try LGcamera from market. it'll work but i have a feeling the preview won't appear.

colour banding is the appearance of different colour zone on the screen. from blank to brownish, etc. i tried to take a screenshot but in screenshot it appears fine.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

I have successfully flashed CM9 Beta 4... Now, trying other things... Messed up the phone, stuck in bootloop because I formatted the system after flashing wrong GB based GAPPS... Had to reinstall CM9 Beta 4...

Looks good... 

Will post screenshots tomorrow...

Cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

@Sam, As we all know, for few people data and gsm is not working even when their baseband is correct. So they named those SIM's as funny SIM's. It may be 32k, 64k or even 128k. Doesn't matter. So Adam finally find out the problem with Funny SIM's on both New and Old BB. It means you can even use Nightly's on Old BB with Funny SIM Fix.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

ICS first impressions...

Lot of work still to be done to make it usable. CM 7 is miles ahead of CM 9 in stability, compatibility, speed and features.

Youtube does not work.
Google Voice Typing does not work.
Apps crash all the time, like Gallery, Swype keyboard.
Stock browser is not good.
Link2SD does not detect second partition.

And a few other things...

Lupo and Adam should join together to make CM 9 better.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2012)

Almost Every major ROM is available for our device. I'm glad that I bought this device. :thumbup:
Thank you devs. :thumbup:


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 1, 2012)

Flashed cm9, its awesome, eventhough its beta 4 its still fully functional with data, wifi,to my surprise even link2sd working with no problem, battery was also good but camera, color banding needs to be fixed.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 1, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Flashed cm9, its awesome, eventhough its beta 4 its still fully functional with data, wifi,to my surprise even link2sd working with no problem, battery was also good but camera, color banding needs to be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk



What? Link2SD is working? That damned app just cannot find my ext4 partition...

CM9 is good, but still a very long way to go until it becomes as functional and stable as CM7... I will continue using CM9... not going back right now, unless something really breaks down...


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 1, 2012)

I am using ext2.


AndroidFan said:


> What? Link2SD is working? That damned app just cannot find my ext4 partition...
> 
> CM9 is good, but still a very long way to go until it becomes as functional and stable as CM7... I will continue using CM9... not going back right now, unless something really breaks down...





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Sam, As we all know, for few people data and gsm is not working even when their baseband is correct. So they named those SIM's as funny SIM's. It may be 32k, 64k or even 128k. Doesn't matter. So Adam finally find out the problem with Funny SIM's on both New and Old BB. It means you can even use Nightly's on Old BB with Funny SIM Fix.



thanks for the explanation. so its not exactly old baseband fix but rather 100% new baseband will work in ICS.



AndroidFan said:


> I have successfully flashed CM9 Beta 4... Now, trying other things... Messed up the phone, stuck in bootloop because I formatted the system after flashing wrong GB based GAPPS... Had to reinstall CM9 Beta 4...
> 
> Looks good...
> 
> ...



if you have downloaded the 20122402 GAPPS ICS, you may delete the unnecessary apps from it like the optional folder. it contains NFC files.



AndroidFan said:


> Lot of work still to be done to make it usable. CM 7 is miles ahead of CM 9 in stability, compatibility, speed and features.



CM9 is stable & fast as CM7 expect the fact that many things are not implemented and the latter half that are implemented doesn't work 



AndroidFan said:


> Lupo and Adam should join together to make CM 9 better.



 CM7 is a dead project anyway. Better join hands to make CM9 arrive in our mobiles before others 



Royal_tarun said:


> Almost Every major ROM is available for our device. I'm glad that I bought this device. :thumbup:
> Thank you devs. :thumbup:



yup. when i first bought this mobile i regretted for buying as the stock rom was buggy (lag in response) but once switched to custom rom, it was a new mobile everyday.



y2karthik said:


> camera, color banding needs to be fixed.



camera is almost fixed but colour banding will take time (may never get fixed)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, it's not old or new BB fix. BB fix are diff thing. This is SIM Fix on both Old and New BB.

It was designed for Old BB, but the members who tested said it works on New BB too.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

oh now i got what this is all about


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 2, 2012)

Why there's huge size diff between normal gapps and ics gapps,that too from 4mb to 50mb,also how can we delete the nfc releated files. 


Sam said:


> thanks for the explanation. so its not exactly old baseband fix but rather 100% new baseband will work in ICS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Why there's huge size diff between normal gapps and ics gapps,that too from 4mb to 50mb,also how can we delete the nfc releated files.



4Mb GAPPS is old. it lacks many apps & library files. 

download the signed zip file. open it using 7zip or winrar (don't extract). delete others file & others zip. you may go to system/app & delete any other apps that you mayn't need but don't delete anything that have the name "google" or "login". market may FC.


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 2, 2012)

Will try later,but the ics gapps occupies more internal memory ,


Sam said:


> 4Mb GAPPS is old. it lacks many apps & library files.
> 
> download the signed zip file. open it using 7zip or winrar (don't extract). delete others file & others zip. you may go to system/app & delete any other apps that you mayn't need but don't delete anything that have the name "google" or "login". market may FC.





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

yes it is huge. 50Mb or more. full of useless apps. i deleted some apps & tts (text to speech) files and now i have a 15Mb GAPPS


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes it is huge. 50Mb or more. full of useless apps. i deleted some apps & tts (text to speech) files and now i have a 15Mb GAPPS



Does TTS (Google Voice Search or Voice Typing) work on your ICS? Mine does not work... I have the latest GAPPS... 24th Feb signed GAPPS...


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to make mine like MIUI. Any links, how-tos,tuts. ?


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 2, 2012)

Simply flash miui ics port i.e DoozzzedUI MIUI 4.0 PORT,I think two miui available which was fully functional at par with cm9


Royal_tarun said:


> I want to make mine like MIUI. Any links, how-tos,tuts. ?





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Does TTS (Google Voice Search or Voice Typing) work on your ICS? Mine does not work... I have the latest GAPPS... 24th Feb signed GAPPS...



don't know. i removed all TTS crap from my rom as i don't use them. this saved me 50Mb worth of space (after deleting a few more things).



Royal_tarun said:


> I want to make mine like MIUI. Any links, how-tos,tuts. ?



play with framework if you want to DIY.


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Will try later,but the ics gapps occupies more internal memory ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Data doesn't work in there. :thumbdown: so cannot flash that.


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> play with framework if you want to DIY.


Ill try flashing the framework, systemui, and MIUIsystem .apks from the miui port. Lets see what happens.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2012)

please can i have the link for market app for cm9

i got one which on flashing makes my rom useless...
and after rebooting it shows toch the android bot to continue which doesnot works and m stucked there


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Ill try flashing the framework, systemui, and MIUIsystem .apks from the miui port. Lets see what happens.



direct flashing? will it work? i am also trying to edit the framework apk file to port some MIUI as well as CM7/Oxygen features.



kaz said:


> please can i have the link for market app for cm9
> 
> i got one which on flashing makes my rom useless...
> and after rebooting it shows toch the android bot to continue which doesnot works and m stucked there



market should autoupdate. but i guess you have removed some more files from GAPPS. don't remove any of these files from GAPPS:



Spoiler



Vending
Google Services Framework
Google Partner Setup
Google LoginServices (most likely you removed this file)
Google Feedback


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ It should work,IMO. But I'm not sure. Whats the harm in trying?
BTW, how are you thinking to do it?
Can you please upload the necessary files from the MIUI's zip. I don't have enough bandwidth to download whole Rom.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> market should autoupdate. but i guess you have removed some more files from GAPPS. don't remove any of these files from GAPPS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.....if possible provide me a link because i need to download that once again..... 



 Cm9 Gapps | Jokersax
will this work?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 3, 2012)

kaz said:


> thanks.....if possible provide me a link because i need to download that once again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out -- Goo-inside.me Downloads - Browsing gapps

Download the latest ICS GAPPS -- Goo-inside.me Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120224-signed.zip


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> ^^ It should work,IMO. But I'm not sure. Whats the harm in trying?
> BTW, how are you thinking to do it?
> Can you please upload the necessary files from the MIUI's zip. I don't have enough bandwidth to download whole Rom.



well there can be reference to other files too and as the links will be broken, mobile may enter a boot loop. can you share the framework file with me. don't want to download the whole MIUI rom again.

my idea is simple: extract everything and check what file(s) is responsible for giving MIUI taskbar its look. once found, try to replace it.



kaz said:


> thanks.....if possible provide me a link because i need to download that once again.....



check in XDA. there are a few links but i have downloaded the whole gapps package. well, i'll try to upload the market app to some site if i find it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like a lot of things happening here from past few days! Upgrades to ICS...  Nice!

Btw... wanted to share the app for Radio which I finally found, which doesn't use the Blutooth to play the FM!   : *Spirit FM*

It requires the device to be rooted btw. But works just like the stock FM! 

Also, I was looking for a good messaging app for CM 7.2. The default one is a little buggy IMO. Heard that Go SMS is good. But any more alternatives?


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Check out -- Goo-inside.me Downloads - Browsing gapps
> 
> Download the latest ICS GAPPS -- Goo-inside.me Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120224-signed.zip



thanks bro.......



Sam said:


> check in XDA. there are a few links but i have downloaded the whole gapps package. well, i'll try to upload the market app to some site if i find it.



ok 
but will that work



Sam said:


> check in XDA. there are a few links but i have downloaded the whole gapps package. well, i'll try to upload the market app to some site if i find it.



ok 
but will that work


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Looks like a lot of things happening here from past few days! Upgrades to ICS...  Nice!
> 
> Btw... wanted to share the app for Radio which I finally found, which doesn't use the Blutooth to play the FM!   : *Spirit FM*
> 
> ...



Go SMS pro is excellent... But ICS default Messaging app is also very good, infact better than the GB version...

If you are looking for a 3rd party replacement, then Go SMS Pro is the way to go...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

kaz said:


> ok
> but will that work



if you have downloaded the GAPPS, market should be there by the name vending. just push it to system/app else do this:
1. make a second copy of the rom
2. open it using any rar file compressor (like winrar)
3. navigate to system/app
4. add vending (extracted previously from GAPPS) to the folder (select add if you use winrar)
5. wipe everything and flash

PS: don't rename vending to anything else it mayn't work

BTW, CM9 nightlies will be out soon 

CyanogenMod nightlies changelog for P500



> Nightlies are moving to ics
> Hey everyone, seing that development is really shifted to ics, i think it's time! So from now on changelogs will show only the ics branch, with update-cm-9-* files. Anyone willing to host the cm-7 changelog site is free to do so - souce code is at the bottom of the page, and required changes are minimal. Thanks and looking forward to ICS release!
> Rss should be fixed, was broken due to new naming scheme of nightlies.
> Please wait, while loading changesets and nightlies...


----------



## kaz (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you have downloaded the GAPPS, market should be there by the name vending. just push it to system/app else do this:
> 1. make a second copy of the rom
> 2. open it using any rar file compressor (like winrar)
> 3. navigate to system/app
> ...



thanks bro for the info 

vl try later after my exam ends on 8th march n i vl b at home


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2012)

I f^cked my phone while themeing. I just changed some PNGs and XMLs  in framework-res.apk and the system went on bootloop. Did I miss something?


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> can you share the framework file with me. don't want to download the whole MIUI rom again.


That is what I asked you to do.


Sam said:


> my idea is simple: extract everything and check what file(s) is responsible for giving MIUI taskbar its look. once found, try to replace it.


When I tried to replace framework-res.apk with root explorer, the phone went into bootloop. Any fix? Or am I doing something wrong here? :screwy:


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ again?  i told you, don't replace framework just like that. it is linked with other files and so if the links are broken they'll keep searching and keep rebooting.

also not all apks can be removed or should be removed. and specially no xlm files should not be touched unless you know what you are doing. xml file stores permission as well as links. do this and that with the xml files (forget deleting) and bootloop. i was also checking how to theme roms but currently busy with college projects. once i deal with study, i'll resume work on theming. and read as many guides as possible. not all guides are 100% accurate and hardly any guide have anything about ICS. i have a feeling ICS uses slightly different files & structures than GB hence theming or changing themes won't be easy. specially cause CM9 is still WIP.


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay. So, this is what i got on CM7 Nightlies. 

Also, is there any _multiplayer_ game for Android?? Like the teeworlds for PC.

I also came across this nice guide for Gingerbread.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ reupload pics. getting 404 error msg. 

thanks for the link. bookmarked


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

^^Okay. Reuploaded.
Any multiplayer android game?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

you did that by yourself?


----------



## funzuloo (Mar 5, 2012)

Can anyone please tell whats the difference between "linking" files to sd and "moving" files to sd in link2sd app.....


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 5, 2012)

funzuloo said:


> Can anyone please tell whats the difference between "linking" files to sd and "moving" files to sd in link2sd app.....



Moving to SD means it moves to your 1st SD card partition...

Linking to SD is better, as it moves all apps to the 2nd SD card partition, which could be a lot faster if its ext3 or ext4...

So, select all and link... Everything works fine, including widgets and keyboards, which generally don't work if you move to SD...

Cheers!


----------



## funzuloo (Mar 5, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Moving to SD means it moves to your 1st SD card partition...
> 
> Linking to SD is better, as it moves all apps to the 2nd SD card partition, which could be a lot faster if its ext3 or ext4...
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot....


----------



## Neo (Mar 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> you did that by yourself?



I just made a flashable zip using ultimate online kitchen to make the status bar transparent. Rest is LUNARUI Theme Chooser theme, MIUI go launcher theme.


----------



## Neo (Mar 6, 2012)

And this is the MIUI Statusbar. 
 *www.box.com/shared/ejkep72rccndahkjb19f


----------



## kaz (Mar 6, 2012)

my fone is not chargiing.....
it shows that carger is connected and fone is charging but battery level keeps on going down......

please help.....

will post the graph's screenshot latter....having exams from 2pm......


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

same here. using mom's Samsung charger since a few month. 



Royal_tarun said:


> I just made a flashable zip using ultimate online kitchen to make the status bar transparent. Rest is LUNARUI Theme Chooser theme, MIUI go launcher theme.



really nicely done. I'll try at evening time.


----------



## kaz (Mar 6, 2012)

hmmmmmm
charging via usb cable


----------



## Hannibal09 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi all, i am giving up my LG optimus one to my sister. tell me most stable version of rom available. android version 2.2 or 2.3. thanks in advance. if possible, kindly also paste link here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 6, 2012)

^^Well you can flash the stock ROM..!! 

Otherwise if you want to stick with Custom ROM than flash A8.

But unfortunately the ROM has been removed. 

But you'll find the link in this thread on previous pages.

UPDATE : Here's it.. *www.fileserve.com/file/KaTUVZG/A8-CyanogenMod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG-signed.zip


----------



## funzuloo (Mar 6, 2012)

I upgraded my phone to new baseband.....i want to know which is the most stable rom for the newbaseband. i used N2 but encountered random reboots.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 6, 2012)

funzuloo said:


> I upgraded my phone to new baseband.....i want to know which is the most stable rom for the newbaseband. i used N2 but encountered random reboots.



Flash the latest CM7 nightly with roq-v kernel.


----------



## funzuloo (Mar 6, 2012)

had the same random reboot problem with nightlies also, with the stock kernel....will try roq-v....hope it removes those random reboots.....Thanks!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, nothing that stable in New Baseband.

You need to wait for the CM7 Nightly's or Lupohirp's CM9 to get stable.


----------



## Klub Class (Mar 7, 2012)

After having read the inputs by _Sam_ and _Vyom_, I had flashed PerfectPeso v1.7. Y'day I wiped dalvik cache and messed up my phone on hearing from a friend that it solves the Force Close issues and I was back at square one 

So I did some research online and flashed PerfectPeso v2.2 few mins back. I've some strange issue with the battery icon on the status bar. ie, the battery icon  horizontally aligned instead of vertical alignment. FYI, I'm able to get the vertical battery icon along with battery percentage but NOT able to get the vertical battery icon alone  

Someone please guide me on how to get the vertical battery icon. Please have a look at the screenshot attached. 

EDIT: I'm unable to attach the screenshot! The screenshot can be accessed here : *dl.dropbox.com/u/62440085/screenshot-1331097785672.JPG


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Look what Andy is saying...



			
				adfad666 said:
			
		

> I need a break from gingerbread, syncing ICS repos now (looooooooooooooooooong time) will help you bash bugs once it's ready



Source: xda-developers - View Single Post - [UNOFFICIAL][DEV/GEEKS-ONLY] Cyanogenmod 9 (Android 4.0.3)[BETA4]

Fun times ahead for ICS...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

Klub Class said:


> Someone please guide me on how to get the vertical battery icon. Please have a look at the screenshot attached.



I took a break from my "sanyas" from TDF, to reply you.

In PerfectPeso, you can only have a horizontal battery bar OR a percentage with small horizontal bar. And I use the percentage style, which accurately informs me about the battery level.
Checkout this screeny:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LAKrf.png


You can change that by: *Settings -> PerfectPeso Settings -> Interface -> Status Bar Tweaks -> Battery status style.*


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 7, 2012)

Any zeppelin like tweaks available for android? 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2012)

^^zeppelin?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

*zeppelin* Noun  : A large rigid dirigible designed to carry passengers or bombs!


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2012)

I also googled that much. But zeppelin on android?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Zeppelin Tweak Lets You Customize Your Carrier Logo


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2012)

^^Ooooops. :shy: 
And i just flashed Beats Audio. Didn't saw any difference.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

Beats audio is gimmick though Beats wallpaper makes my mobile look different  



y2karthik said:


> Any zeppelin like tweaks available for android?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk



you mean something like this?
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-03-07-20-12-57.png


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah ,for carrier logo but want like a diff icons in the notif bar,search iphone zeppelin tweaks you can see diff styles. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

you want the carrier name on the notification bar? i doubt if it is possible at all.


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 7, 2012)

Like that but not exactly,in place of carrier name in notif bar wants some symbols like this

Zeppelin Cydia Tweak Replaces Carrier Name With Batman, Superman, Pac-Man And More Logos! Zeppelin Cydia Tweak-iJailbreak ? iJailbreak.com | Jailbreak | iOS | Apple | Android | Google | Microsoft | PlayStation

*utterlyapple.com/zeppelin-custom-iphone-carrier-logo-cydia-tweak/

*utterlyapple.com/zeppelin-custom-iphone-carrier-logo-cydia-tweak/


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> Beats audio is gimmick though Beats wallpaper makes my mobile look different
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur lock screen is cool sam.... which app is this?? golocker?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Like that but not exactly,in place of carrier name in notif bar wants some symbols like this
> 
> Zeppelin Cydia Tweak Replaces Carrier Name With Batman, Superman, Pac-Man And More Logos! Zeppelin Cydia Tweak-iJailbreak ? iJailbreak.com | Jailbreak | iOS | Apple | Android | Google | Microsoft | PlayStation
> 
> ...



the statusbar is maintained by framework file. which you can't simply replace by an app. So i am not sure but this doesn't looks possible.



chandrudme said:


> ur lock screen is cool sam.... which app is this?? golocker?



nope. Cyanogenmod9 default lockscreen


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 7, 2012)

Like this superman logo
*www.dodaj.rs/f/6/IH/2ATLKfen/new-hd-mix.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Like this superman logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is the use of this superman logo? or say any logo? well you can do one thing. any app that shows a logo at status bar, open it up using some apk breaking app and check for the .png that shows the image. now change it. surely replacing apk won't help but you can try.


----------



## Klub Class (Mar 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I took a break from my "sanyas" from TDF, to reply you



Thank you Vyom for breaking your Sanyas for answering my query. 

I'm glad that you've confirmed that there is no problems with my phone. I'm using vertical battery icon with percentage display 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 8, 2012)

Gotcha,there's a app called elixr that provides what I wanted but not fully,instead of logo we can get circle,bar,elixr logo,why I wanted this, small tweaks to enjoy,btw thanks for your help.


Sam said:


> what is the use of this superman logo? or say any logo? well you can do one thing. any app that shows a logo at status bar, open it up using some apk breaking app and check for the .png that shows the image. now change it. surely replacing apk won't help but you can try.





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## akashrahmaniac (Mar 8, 2012)

Hii.. 
I hv been experiencing the switch off problem for the past 2-3 months.. can anyone here give me a solution?
i am using Android 2.3 
If i root into cynognMod will the problem be solved?


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 8, 2012)

Is there any option to hide the notif bar in lock screen in cm9.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I've not tried cm 9. Waiting for a stable release.

Hi do we have any stable ICS ROM for daily use?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

there is only 1 ICS rom for now. CM9.


----------



## Neo (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ there are many. But the most stable is CM9,


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

MIUI? it is just a themed Android 4.0 mainly. base is CM9.

and XDA has became a city of themed ROM. every original rom is followed by 5-6 themed rom. and most are Yindian kids trying their hands on theming.


----------



## Neo (Mar 12, 2012)

They are not just themed ROMs, atleast some of em. And MIUI, its MIUI ROM based on MIUI sources(and also some of those of _lupo_). Also CNA is not a themed ROM.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

i am mainly saying about the TouchWiz rom & similar ones. i know CNA is a different project.


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 14, 2012)

tmanikandan said:


> A friend of mine had this strange problem.  He could not replace with a new Sim as it could not be recognized in LG P500. He is using Stock Rom and haven't flashed any ROM before.  When the same SIM put on the other mobile, it is working fine for him.
> 
> His network was able to get detected when searching for his network. When clicked , it said Unable to Registered on the network.
> 
> ...



We fixed the issue by going in person to the Vodafone customer care center. They told us to get a duplicate sim and it is not related to 64k or 32k Sim factor. They gave me a duplicate sim of same type and it is working perfectly on any mobiles. 

Recently I had a broken display and went to LG DSC to repair it but it seems it will not be covered in warranty  and they replaced it with cost . But the service was good and mobile is working fine.

Also, LG DSC guy told me that official Android 2.3 update ( Indian Version ) for Optimus One is available and can be upgraded of free of cost if the product is in warranty and also it will take 20 mins time. So whoever interested ( most don't  as lot of users prefer custom ROM) , can go to LG DSC to upgrade to Android 2.3


----------



## Neo (Mar 14, 2012)

tmanikandan said:


> We fixed the issue by going in person to the Vodafone customer care center. They told us to get a duplicate sim and it is not related to 64k or 32k Sim factor. They gave me a duplicate sim of same type and it is working perfectly on any mobiles.


the sim he gave to you was 64k. Did you check?


tmanikandan said:


> Recently I had a broken display and went to LG DSC to repair it but it seems it will not be covered in warranty  and they replaced it with cost . But the service was good and mobile is working fine.


Yeah accidental damages do not include in warranty.


tmanikandan said:


> Also, LG DSC guy told me that official Android 2.3 update ( Indian Version ) for Optimus One is available and can be upgraded of free of cost if the product is in warranty and also it will take 20 mins time. So whoever interested ( most don't  as lot of users prefer custom ROM) , can go to LG DSC to upgrade to Android 2.3



why would we go to service center to upgrade to official 2.3.3 when we can do it at home.


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 14, 2012)

> the sim he gave to you was 64k. Did you check ?



It was 32k and given SIM is also 32k. Will check again and confirm.



> why would we go to service center to upgrade to official 2.3.3 when we can do it at home.



Any OS upgrade or any custom ROM installation by self or through third parties means product void of warranty. Though lot of custom roms available better than official update but just want to share the info.


----------



## Neo (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Well you know, KDZ is LG's official software, V20x is the LG's official ROM. And thats how the service guy would do it. But its safer to let the service guy do it.


----------



## kaz (Mar 16, 2012)

my O1 is a sim killer.. 
it killed a sim few months back...n again the new exchanged sim died in 2-3months......the sim isnt having a scratch on it...


@sam got a new charger from service center @254rs.
bt that looks little different n also the output range is between the output range of  the previous one...they said that the old one is not in production any more...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

kaz said:


> my O1 is a sim killer..
> it killed a sim few months back...n again the new exchanged sim died in 2-3months......the sim isnt having a scratch on it...







kaz said:


> @sam got a new charger from service center @254rs.
> bt that looks little different n also the output range is between the output range of  the previous one...they said that the old one is not in production any more...



maybe cause it was a bad faulty one. for now i charger being used on 2 mobile. also i can charge off my PC's usb port.

Adreno 2xx Drivers for ICS Officially Available from Qualcomm! not direct drivers for the SOC we use but this is LOOOOOOOOOOOOOT better than the generic ones DEVs were using on O1. this should solve a batch of problem. now last thing to fix is the colour banding.


----------



## Neo (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Looks like our device is going to be mentioned in history. WOW!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> Adreno 2xx Drivers for ICS Officially Available from Qualcomm! not direct drivers for the SOC we use but this is LOOOOOOOOOOOOOT better than the generic ones DEVs were using on O1. this should solve a batch of problem. now last thing to fix is the colour banding.



Really good news then. Just hoping they improve the camera, so that I can join the ICS group!
(Camera is important for me).


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

even other mobile users praises CM9 for O1. it has lot less bugs & most of the things work, for such an old mobile. 


SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Hey there, I'm from the wildfire s forum and I just switched phones... I must say EPIC ROM! Its really neat.





Royal_tarun said:


> ^^ Looks like our device is going to be mentioned in history. WOW!



i hope so


----------



## Neo (Mar 17, 2012)

Those adreno 2xx drivers are for ARMv7. You didn't check?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Those adreno 2xx drivers are for ARMv7. You didn't check?



i know. someone (most likely it'll be CM team again) have to recompile it for v6. or add the graphics driver to stock CM kernel for MSM72X7

another big thing lupo uncovered today:

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/2051/screenshot2012031712085.pngwith GAPPS.

heck, i'll create a 50Mb ICS rom once lupo releases his next beta rom (with integrated GAPPS ofc). but i have 50Mb free in system/data and when i start mobile, 30-35Mb of internal memory is already used up. anyone know how to make the internal memory 100% free i.e. move everything to rom space?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I don't think that can be compiled again, as they didn't release the sources as per them.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

they released some files. don't know what exactly are those. but CM can integrate it with CAF & AOSP kernel.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, those are binaries. And that can only be done for v7. For v6 they didn't released any binaries and it can't be compiled as they didn't released the sources too.

Check CM9 thread, lupo and Arjen already commented about this.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2012)

CM9 KANG:


kokesh said:


> First impressions:
> * Data counter works
> *no problems found



AOSP ICS:


RockR172 said:


> Guyss!!!! Goood news!!!
> i am at present porting the AOSP ICS, it finally booted up!!!
> thats not the good news...
> the good news is, i managed to fix color banding!!!!!!!!
> ...



value of gold always increases


----------



## Neo (Mar 19, 2012)

which one is better? Beta4 or the kang one?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> which one is better? Beta4 or the kang one?



using KANG since yesterday with a lot of apps removed. its same. same battery backup, same colour banding, etc. try if you want.


----------



## Neo (Mar 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> using KANG since yesterday with a lot of apps removed. its same. same battery backup, same colour banding, etc. try if you want.



I've also been using the Kang version since yesterday. The whole 200mb is available for apps. Also gallery is not working. 
What is the color banding issue? Also which kernel to use with it?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

gallery not working? well i mistakenly removed gallery (if there was any)  

well gallery stopped working for me after H/W acc was fixed.

it is associated to the LCD screen & Android. not the kernel. actually Android displays colour in 16 or 32bit. but the screen we use is 17-18bit (can't remember) so our screen is made to display in 16bit or so. hence colour banding.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys I have LG optimus Net Wanted to check how can I install any app in SD card instead of the internal memory?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ You can only install apps on internal memory. And then later transfer them to the card, using the app, "Apps to SD". Although not every app can be moved to card, but many can.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

CyanogenMod 9-KANG. less than 3hours & they got 4 page full of post. crazy peoples


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 22, 2012)

Lot of discussions are going on for Custom Roms. On the lighter side, lets discuss about Accessories. Phone Case Covers are very important to protect our mobile for our carelessness. 

What case covers for P500 are you all using ?

I use AMZER - Black Color


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

i don't use any 

btw colour banding is fixed. battery life is going all time high. stable.


----------



## kaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> btw colour banding is fixed. battery life is going all time high. stable.



which one beta 4 ?

downloaded beta 4 n that kang to... 
also perfect peso....



tmanikandan said:


> What case covers for P500 are you all using ?
> 
> I use AMZER - Black Color



i had the original one...now got a new cover worth 80rs.  from market......

its nyc.....


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi every one
I have a problem, after update my lg p500 to  2.3.3 I never check for update (only use mass storage mode) . Now I am trying to connect it through PC suit IV but it can not detect my phone. I unchecked mass storage mode in setting>storage>mass storage only.
Plz Help


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

you can check for update directly from the mobile, can't you? 



kaz said:


> which one beta 4 ?
> 
> downloaded beta 4 n that kang to...
> also perfect peso....



beta4 is discontinued. now it'll be KANG only. KANG = official patches only. no side loaded stuff. its necessary to have only official patches to be included into the support list of CM.


----------



## Shibaprasad (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> you can check for update directly from the mobile, can't you?



How? can I update it without PC


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

lg usually bundles some kind of software updater else go to the end of setting menu and check if there is any setting.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 23, 2012)

As far I remember, there's a app which only checks if any update is available. But for updating you must do it through PC. There is no other way out. (Not sure though, as far as I remember)


----------



## hellknight (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm very much interested in this new 4.0.3 ROM. My only question is that how can I get the new baseband in my phone? Currently using Cyanogenmod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

hi sam

so its time to updated icy for O1... 

i have download CM 9-KANG... currently i'm with O2... the up gradation process looks tedious 

Install official Gingerbread using KDZ -> rooting by superoneclick-> install custom recovery -> and Finally CM9

is there a easy process?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

hellknight said:


> I'm very much interested in this new 4.0.3 ROM. My only question is that how can I get the new baseband in my phone? Currently using Cyanogenmod-7.2.0-RC0-OptimusOne-KANG.





chandrudme said:


> hi sam
> 
> so its time to updated icy for O1...
> 
> ...



for both of you:
flash the newbaseband using the LG MDP or if your mobile is still under warranty, take it to service center and ask them to flash the official GB. come home, root it, flash custom recovery, then ICS.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

what is LG MDP? is it possible to upgrade the baseband alone??  

Hope the below link is correct for baseband upgrade..
[HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe &bull; HOWTOs  Doktornotor's Android Forum


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

yes. follow the link. but backup the current baseband and save it. even if everything goes fine, save it somewhere. secondly, disable LG virtual modem. i got stuck in the flashing process halfway and it was by sheer luck that my mobile was not rendered unusable.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

i think i have done it correctly... MDP utility says "Download complete! 
But baseband is mentioned as Unknown in O2!!  hope O2 doesn't recognize new baseband..

why gapps by Kang is 50MB!!?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

O2 upto a certain version has old baseband. so it'll show as unsupported. once you flash CM7.2 or Cm9, it'll show baseband as well as signal.

open it with rar & delete the optional folder. you may delete more files. check the decrapify your android link from my signature.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks sam.. i don't know why this forum doesn't allow to rep twice simultaneously!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

welcome buddy


----------



## hellknight (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh thanks man.. Tried giving reputation to you but it says "You must spread some reputation around". .. BTW, that PC Sync software is huge. 117 MB..

I update the phone to the official LG Gingerbread update via the LG PC Sync software. But, now the phone is stuck on the Android screen. What should I do?

EDIT:- Did a hard reset & it is working again.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

successfully migrated to ICS.. its super cool..  thanks sam..

knight

follow this link for base band upgrade.. its a small file only (use Baseband v20G)
[HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe &bull; HOWTOs  Doktornotor's Android Forum

sam   i have a prob.. i have restored backup apps.. now i'm unable move them to SD card using apps 2 SD.. it says no enough space... bt my card has more than a GB free space!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Oh thanks man.. Tried giving reputation to you but it says "You must spread some reputation around". .. BTW, that PC Sync software is huge. 117 MB..
> 
> I update the phone to the official LG Gingerbread update via the LG PC Sync software. But, now the phone is stuck on the Android screen. What should I do?
> 
> EDIT:- Did a hard reset & it is working again.



this looks like a common problem for LG & Samsung. once updated, mobile gets stuck in manufacturer screen. hard reset to the rescue again 



chandrudme said:


> successfully migrated to ICS.. its super cool..  thanks sam..



enjoy 

BTW, gallery works?



chandrudme said:


> sam   i have a prob.. i have restored backup apps.. now i'm unable move them to SD card using apps 2 SD.. it says no enough space... bt my card has more than a GB free space!



sorry no idea about this


----------



## hellknight (Mar 23, 2012)

OK new problem.. Gingerbreak isn't working on the official 2.3.3 from LG.. any other method?

EDIT: Rooted using Unlock Root.. Once again, thanks to Sam..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2012)

enjoy. i have used ICS just after a month its sources were released. seen Cyanogenmod9 grow from a almost unusable (extremely laggy, slow, bad battery life, buggy like hell) rom to the most stable, usable and one with best battery life.

ICS is one beautiful OS. sad that our mobile can't utilize it fully nor can we use it properly cause of the small screen but still, once you use it. you'll love it


----------



## hellknight (Mar 24, 2012)

Our mobile is the best damn thing we got. It was superbly priced & is still usable. I love it..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2012)

yessss 

LG did everything right with the mobile except the OS which the DEV took care of.


----------



## Neo (Mar 24, 2012)

My gallery started working again. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## hellknight (Mar 24, 2012)

Updates:- The phone feels fast now. The camera is NOT working. The gallery doesn't either.

@Royal_tarun, how did your gallery start working again?


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 24, 2012)

Gallery works sometimes...  Some apps also sometimes not working .. seems erratic problem..

anyone tried MIUI-GB Beta #2[Base-CM7 Nightly]? 

[PORT]MIUI-GB Beta #2[Base-CM7 Nightly] - xda-developers


----------



## hellknight (Mar 24, 2012)

^^The ROM looks great.. Will try it soon..


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys, A problem is arise since yesterday, whenever i insert SD card phone hangs. I cant get it unlocked, screen goes black. But if i remove batttery and remove SD card and restart phone it works normally. Card is class 2.

Also, SAM which ICS rom is stable?
and its pros and cons please, i will use it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

use the KANG version. MIUI rom have way less internal space. its better to theme it yourself. only disadvantage of KANG is: calculator, gallery & camera doesn't work.


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2012)

any fone for around 14k you will suggest me for a frnd of mine???


hw would be lumia 710 ???


There is no choice for OS 


Gud screen n camera r important


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 26, 2012)

My Optimus One's physical back button has suddenly become less responsive and I have to press it hard, which leads to double clicks also.

My warranty ended 5 days ago. What now?

Anyone's got a link to stock Gingerbread Nandroid backup for O1?



kaz said:


> any fone for around 14k you will suggest me for a frnd of mine???
> 
> 
> hw would be lumia 710 ???
> ...



Spend more and get a Sony Neo V. Saw it for 16.5 k on buytheprice website with 1 year manufacturer warranty. Still cheaper on ebay without warranty...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

Have v10E KDZ File. Can upload it if you need it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 26, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Have v10E KDZ File. Can upload it if you need it.



No, I can't experiment with kdz when I have no warranty left. I have the original 2.2 nandroid backup anyways...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm, restore that.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 26, 2012)

So.. the new ROM doesn't supports MX Player, videos not working.. Moreover, the music manager also stops.. I think I need to revert back to Gingerbread. Any good ROM based on Gingerbread?

BTW.. I'm downloading this ROM.. [GAMER'S ROM] TALHO v1.6 [MAR-26-12][FURIOUSLY FAST POLISHED AND EQUALIZED!] - xda-developers

And query, I'm on *V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009*, Am I on the new baseband? I think so..

BTW, if you guys are a fan of HTC Sense (like me) then get this ROM.. [DEV HELP][PORT] SENSE 2.1 Port Of HTC Hero: G2 Touch--LG P500 - xda-developers . It is based on 2.3.3 plus some CM9 stuff.

Update :- The HTC ROM is crap. DON'T install it. No mic, no wi-fi & no mobile data..

On the other hand, Gamer's ROM is fast. Recommended.


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 26, 2012)

> My Optimus One's physical back button has suddenly become less responsive and I have to press it hard, which leads to double clicks also.



This is because of the dust that got accumulated. You can take it to the LG Authorized Service Centre preferably Direct Service center and they will clean with a solution and will give back to u within 30 mins. The buttons will work like a new mobile.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys is there a way to increase font size in O1?
my moms optimus does not have access to market so any direct DL will be apreciated


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 27, 2012)

> Hey guys is there a way to increase font size in O1?
> my moms optimus does not have access to market so any direct DL will be apreciated



You can download Go Launcher from their portal. Then you can increase the font size.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 27, 2012)

^ that can increase the default font size?
I mean in everything?not just in the launcher?
BTW i just need to increase the font size in the contacts.


----------



## Mr.rebel (Mar 28, 2012)

hi guys, 
I'm planning to buy an 8GB card for my p500. which brand should I choose and which class?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

get the cheapest. but grab at least Class4. check Transcend Class4. really cheap.

*more good news:*


adfad666 said:


> Boys and girls give this a try.
> 
> update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-p500-KANG-signed.zip
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.rebel (Mar 29, 2012)

but I've heard some class 6 and class 4 shows some issues.

Sandisk 8 GB class 6 is available for Rs.280. I would like to know it's performance.


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ there are no issues. Mostly all here are using class 4, 8GB. Go for it.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2012)

how can i know my card's class? ??????


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

Your card should have a big number printed on it showing it's class. If not then it's probably class 2.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> My Optimus One's physical back button has suddenly become less responsive and I have to press it hard, which leads to double clicks also.
> 
> 
> Spend more and get a Sony Neo V. Saw it for 16.5 k on buytheprice website with 1 year manufacturer warranty. Still cheaper on ebay without warranty...




thanks for the suggestion.....indeed the only suggestion 
my back button also smtimes behaves abnormally....bt not always



sameer.pur said:


> Your card should have a big number printed on it showing it's class. If not then it's probably class 2.



on the box its written 10 in a circle....
i bought it for 780rs in feb 2011
so is it a class 10 card?????
bt while transferring data from my laptop to it through usb max speed is around 2-3 megabytes/sec ;(







i often open my fones and clean it....

though i didnt ever open my O1....
now its more than a year n the screen seriously needs to b cleaned....

is there any thing i need to take care of while screwing it 
i m afraid bcoz i hvnt opened a touchscreen b4..... also m a cse student not ece of eie


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

kaz said:


> on the box its written 10 in a circle....
> i bought it for 780rs in feb 2011


Great, then it's class 10.

8GB class 10 is available for 650/- from flipkart.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Great, then it's class 10.
> 
> 8GB class 10 is available for 650/- from flipkart.




ohhh 130 rs. less.....
also its been a year now


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

kaz said:


> i often open my fones and clean it....
> 
> though i didnt ever open my O1....
> now its more than a year n the screen seriously needs to b cleaned....
> ...


I had opened my phone a month back. Nothing special to take care about.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> I had opened my phone a month back. Nothing special to take care about.



My brother recently opened his iPhone 3G to replace his broken screen and digitizer... But he couldn't put it back together... Its junk now...


----------



## funzuloo (Mar 29, 2012)

Im having a huge battery drain and i think its because my phone is awake all the time which it shows in battery stats.....and solution for this?


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> My brother recently opened his iPhone 3G to replace his broken screen and digitizer... But he couldn't put it back together... Its junk now...


Lol. I think i was lucky then. But i had watched the LG service guy opening my O1 last year when it was bricked. 



funzuloo said:


> Im having a huge battery drain and i think its because my phone is awake all the time which it shows in battery stats.....and solution for this?


Looks like every other guy is facing this problem. Its not a problem, rather i would put it as disadvantage of using a Droid.
First Reboot. If the problem is not solved, then try changing the kernel, ROM etc. Calibrate battery, maybe Juice Defender can also help. You haven't told which ROM you are on.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

From this morning my phone is very slow. It takes about a minute to unlock the phone and I encounter errors after it "LG HOME stopped working" "Swype stopped working". Its so slow that opening an app or even seeing notification bar is not possible. I have tried restarting the phone two times but it didn't help.


Help?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2012)

funzuloo said:


> Im having a huge battery drain and i think its because my phone is awake all the time which it shows in battery stats.....and solution for this?



wifi on? have facebook app? find which app is making the mobile stay awake. kick it out.



Nipun said:


> From this morning my phone is very slow. It takes about a minute to unlock the phone and I encounter errors after it "LG HOME stopped working" "Swype stopped working". Its so slow that opening an app or even seeing notification bar is not possible. I have tried restarting the phone two times but it didn't help.
> 
> 
> Help?



try a factory reset. maybe the internal memory is full.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

Tried that, and only change I notice is data lost.(I knew this would happen, had a backup). Phone still is slow as a snail.

OK, I thought of rooting the phone as I had lost all data anyways, so I tried SuperOneClick to root it. It rooted successfully and phone is now better than before(MAGIC!)  Thanks for nothing!

I came to a conclusion faster. Phone has gone mad again.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ maybe there is some problem with the NAND. flash a custom rom. if it fixes problem, then ok else restore nandroid and give it to LG service center. show them mobile can't be used.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ maybe there is some problem with the NAND.* flash a custom rom*. if it fixes problem, then ok else restore nandroid and give it to LG service center. show them mobile can't be used.



Trying to do that right now. First I need to install a recovery by downloading clockworkmod right?
I hope this will fix the problem as getting to LG service centers is very difficult


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ try to avoid clockwork. try amonra. you may have to manually type commands or copy paste it but it is safe.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ try to avoid clockwork. try amonra. you may have to manually type commands or copy paste it but it is safe.


Oh ok. BTW Change this in guide too then: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...tom-recovery-custom-rom-android-glossary.html

BTW Also tell me which ROM to install.. 

From about 2 hours I am trying to install ROM Manager, but phone is really slow and doesn't take my commands  And phone thinks installing BollywoodJi is more important than installing what user said to it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ can't. as this problem is mainly faced by LG users. don't know about others. strange part, most lowend samsung mobiles are not supported by rom manager. instead of showing the Samsung model, it lists Huawei and ZTEs. thats the reason only i am all my friends have custom rom at college.



Nipun said:


> And phone thinks installing BollywoodJi is more important than installing what user said to it.


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 31, 2012)

> ^ that can increase the default font size?
> I mean in everything?not just in the launcher?
> BTW i just need to increase the font size in the contacts.



I am not sure as how to increase the font size of the contacts but you change the fonts with the help of Go Launcher.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

using AOSP ICS Beta1. really light rom.


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 31, 2012)

@SAM
Man, tell me 2 things
Please give me link to donwload most stable ROM based on
1.Gingerbread
2.ICS
With their cons. (part which not works using above ROM)
and which kernel to flash.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm using gamer's Talho ROM. Very stable and very fast.. based on 2.3.7 with cyanogenmod theme. links are on the previous page.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @SAM
> Man, tell me 2 things
> Please give me link to donwload most stable ROM based on
> 1.Gingerbread
> ...



there is no stable ICS based rom. but as Qualcomm has released ARM v6 driver for Adreno 200, so soon (in less than a week) we'll have stable ICS. so wait for it.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 2, 2012)

tmanikandan said:


> I am not sure as how to increase the font size of the contacts but you change the fonts with the help of Go Launcher.


Hmm..
Will look for some contact apps
BTW liked GO launcher, have read about it but used it for the first time

Hey guys i remember one more problem
You cannot sent data from BT to another phone, it will be stuck at 0% and afterward give you a error.
PS: there is no problem in receiving data
Is any app is required?? and why it only happens with O1 not all droids?
Note: have 2.2.1 firmware


----------



## kaz (Apr 3, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys i remember one more problem
> You cannot sent data from BT to another phone, it will be stuck at 0% and afterward give you a error.
> PS: there is no problem in receiving data
> Is any app is required?? and why it only happens with O1 not all droids?
> Note: have 2.2.1 firmware



that problem is solved in gingerbread....
also on foryo by an app called bluetooth file transfer you can send files via bluetooth......


also to increase font size and to change font style you need a rooted fone and there are apps on market to help u afterwards.....


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2012)

^ just rooting wouldn't be risky and time consuming(I think?)
Could you point some apps?

Also one more question
When you touch the screen the CPU usage shoots to 100%. Did this got fixed in any update or custom ROM?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ yes, this was suppose to be fixed in Android 2.2.2 or maybe in 2.3


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ yes, this was *suppose* to be fixed in Android 2.2.2 or maybe in 2.3


supposed? It's not fixed?


----------



## Neo (Apr 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> there is no stable ICS based rom. but as Qualcomm has released ARM v6 driver for Adreno 200, so soon (in less than a week) we'll have stable ICS. so wait for it.



When did they release for ARMv6??  I remember for ARMv7.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> supposed? It's not fixed?



it was fixed in either of the two. forgotten which release it was included in. though 2.2.2 is lot better than 2.2.1. many bugs (or LG's creation) were fixed.



Neo said:


> When did they release for ARMv6??  I remember for ARMv7.



last week.

Android 4.0.4

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/522930_380513531979452_100000624252088_1151891_1496090922_n.jpg

others have reported system to be super smooth. testing now


----------



## Neo (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it the kang test build? Its showing (bad) when I tried to install it. ???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ yes. KANG test. bad? redownload.


----------



## Neo (Apr 4, 2012)

Yepppp. Its super smooth ...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ has game performance increased? tested any game?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> it was fixed in either of the two. forgotten which release it was included in. though 2.2.2 is lot better than 2.2.1. many bugs (or LG's creation) were fixed.


Ok.
BTW 
*supposed* past participle, past tense of sup·pose (Verb)
1. assumed as true, regardless of fact; hypothetical: a supposed case.
2. accepted or believed as true, without positive knowledge: the supposed site of an ancient temple.
3. merely thought to be such; imagined: supposed gains.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Ok.
> BTW
> *supposed* past participle, past tense of sup·pose (Verb)
> 1. assumed as true, regardless of fact; hypothetical: a supposed case.
> ...



If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an Atomic Bomb...


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an Atomic Bomb...


Are you alright?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Are you alright?


We can *suppose* so..


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on man, I just thought since he doesn't said it was a typo so maybe he doesn't know the correct meaning


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ it was a small miss on my side


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2012)

CyanogenMod is changing its Mascot...

*android.chemlab.org/debut11.png

*android.chemlab.org/debut22.png

*Source:* Introducing Cid | CyanogenMod


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ has game performance increased? tested any game?


Tested Angry Birds Space. Didn't lag at all. 

@Androidfan Hmmm... Looks cool,


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2012)

so game performance has improved. nice  

saw the new mascot yesterday. will have wrench for hand.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2012)

The contacts in my google account never show up on any ROMs I have tried. And on this NightlyFourE, contacts I add into phone are also not shown in contacts list . They are shown by names in call log etc, but no contact is shown in contact list..

Help again..


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> so game performance has improved. nice
> 
> saw the new mascot yesterday. will have wrench for hand.



The wrench hand one was rAndy, which was not selected.

Cid (Cyanogenmod ID) was selected...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ thanks. looks like i got the wrong info. this one looks cute.



Nipun said:


> The contacts in my google account never show up on any ROMs I have tried. And on this NightlyFourE, contacts I add into phone are also not shown in contacts list . They are shown by names in call log etc, but no contact is shown in contact list..
> 
> Help again..



force sync manually. disabled auto sync. strange problems you have.

BTW a problem from my own side: mobile is overheating. getting stuck at times. may revert back to AOSP.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> force sync manually. disabled auto sync. strange problems you have.





Tried syncing manually too but nothing happened. The contacts in phone are also not being displayed in contacts.. =


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Lupo's Optimus One fell in water and is not working anymore... I guess the CM9 project could come to an end... 



lupohirp said:


> nooooo tooo baddddd!!! i've broked my optimus one!!!!yesterday i was in bathroom and accidentally.....pluf in the water!!! daaaaaamnnnn!!!;(





lupohirp said:


> sorry guys.....i have a carpet near the bath...i stumbled into and fall into water.... it also i had a broken angle...damn....i'm stupid!!!!



The community is trying to get him a new phone... He can get a new one for 79 Euros... Lets see what happens next...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Tried syncing manually too but nothing happened. The contacts in phone are also not being displayed in contacts.. =



Open Contacts.
Press Shortcut button.
Select Display Options
Under Choose contacts to display, make sure Google is selected.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Lupo's Optimus One fell in water and is not working anymore... I guess the CM9 project could come to an end...
> 
> The community is trying to get him a new phone... He can get a new one for 79 Euros... Lets see what happens next...



yesterday visited his thread for some good news and all i get is, lupo's o1 is dead. careless guy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2012)

^^lol @ careless guy..!! 

BTW saw this yesterday. Wish he could fix the camera


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> yesterday visited his thread for some good news and all i get is, lupo's o1 is dead. careless guy.



Lol.. careless enough to help develop CM9 for us all!! 
Btw... so XDA members were trying to give him new phone? What about that?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2012)

but if you look at his progress report he acts stupid a lot of time. deleting important files and later shouting at himself


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2012)

^^Yeah, but at last he's the one who gave all of us CM9 on LG P500 

Nice..!! Development is not stopped..!!




hephappy said:


> Here is the new ICS 4.0.4:
> 
> 
> New adreno + kgsl with full HW acceleration + full genlock support (to v3.8 from 3.7)
> ...



Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! Development is not stopped..!!
> Keep your fingers crossed.



who is this guy? and this Android 4.0.4 build is his own or just some modded 4.0.4 KANG build by lupo?


----------



## williamcharles (Apr 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> who is this guy? and this Android 4.0.4 build is his own or just some modded 4.0.4 KANG build by lupo?


he is known by androidmeda on github. He has also provided patches to cm7, u can see in cm gerrit. He is contributing to lupo's project.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2012)

He's working in lupo's repo. Fixing bug and providing patches.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

williamcharles said:


> he is known by androidmeda on github. He has also provided patches to cm7, u can see in cm gerrit. He is contributing to lupo's project.



thanks for the info. first time seen his name pop up (or have missed before).



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> He's working in lupo's repo. Fixing bug and providing patches.



need to keep myself updated. thanks


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah, but at last he's the one who gave all of us CM9 on LG P500
> 
> Nice..!! Development is not stopped..!!
> 
> ...



Downloading it now for testing...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 9, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Downloading it now for testing...



Let us know your views 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 9, 2012)

Clean Instal complete successfully... Very smooth... Lets see how it handles...

*i.imgur.com/wIXYT.png

Cheers!

*UPDATE:*

Android market is not working. Have flashed GAPPS...

Downloading the latest GAPPS to try again...

Camera does not work at all...

*Update:* Back to CM7.

Could not make Market work on this new CM9... Tried the latest GAPPS, tried manually updating the Market... But it keeps FCing...


----------



## kaz (Apr 13, 2012)

need your helps n helps 

after updating to the latest version of opera mini from the market it went too slow which was ok as it was atleast opening pages....but after a day when i opened my opera mini it just showed me black screen....
i downloaded the older version from opera's website and installed it over-writting the previous version which installed fine but after installation when i opened it it just got stucked at the screen where it says installing and it is supposed to open the opera's terms and condition

i tried everything uninstalled it and tried all the versions....swithing off then swithing on and then installing...downloaded the latest version from market but all gets stucked at the installing screen

finally i have given up...i read a similar comment on google play from a SGS II user


plz help 

also need to buy a earphone which i will be using with my laptop and O1..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155176-ear-earphones-buying-help.html

the stock lg is available here in lg service centre for 300rs.

but i am planning to buy a logitech UE100 which will cost me around 720-800rs.

is that VFM when compared to lg's stock one?

one more question if i get any non-lg-earphone then will the mic on that will work?

check these 


Spoiler



ICS Transformation Bag - Special apps - GreenBotZone
Working Flash Player for all Rooted Optimus one with stock rom - Special apps - GreenBotZone


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Opera mini sucks for me. Maybe you should try Opera Browser (not Mini one). 

And LG's stock earphone is damn good. I am using it as a replacement for my headphone's on PC


----------



## kaz (Apr 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Opera mini sucks for me. Maybe you should try Opera Browser (not Mini one).
> 
> And LG's stock earphone is damn good. I am using it as a replacement for my headphone's on PC



thanks bro for the suggestion


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Opera mini sucks for me. Maybe you should try Opera Browser (not Mini one).



but Opera Browser doesn't compress page like Mini. so browsing will be even more slow. won't it be? haven't tested Opera Mobile yet.



Vyom said:


> And LG's stock earphone is damn good. I am using it as a replacement for my headphone's on PC



so i am not the only one using LG headphone for using with PC. sound is clear and loud and 100% noise isolation.



hephappy said:


> OK,
> 
> It is time to say "party rock"!!!
> 
> ...



using this build since afternoon. Much better than the previous test build (smoothness). Those who on ICS must flash this.


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 14, 2012)

Do we have to wipe data or just dalvik cache? 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

i always do a factory reset. you never know what problem pops up. 

and even better news: 


u.bindal said:


> gr8 news bro...!!
> finally camera is working... yippee...!!
> hope lupo gets his p500 soon... :/


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2012)

So what happened to the lupo's phone? Did he get it back?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

yet to have it back in his hands. looks like stuck in courier.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
Really LG Optimistic one is a very good phone in the budget.  I'm loving it.  Its five months up since I rooted my phone and flashed different Roms.  currently I'm using Gtr 2X.  Nice work, but battery drains faster.  

Yes, the doubt I wanted put forward is how often can)  change roms.?  Now -a -days I'm almost changing rom every week or sometimes two in a day.  During which I have to wipe everything and flash new one r just restore a nandroid backup. Flashing a rom every often  causes any harm to phone?  please let me know.


----------



## funzuloo (Apr 20, 2012)

which is the best and most stable ROM atm?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2012)

@Tandeerpa Nope, Flashing ROM doesn't harm your phone.

@funzuloo A8 is the most stable. It's discontinued now. You can also try CM Nightly's / Oxygen.


----------



## williamcharles (Apr 21, 2012)

I am building AOKP from sources for our LGP500. The problem is I am unable to get hardware acceleration with 4.0.4 sources. If anyone has ideas on it please pm.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

AOKP?  well try using the hack lupohirp used in Android 4.0.3. this won't enable true H/W acceleration but just try.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2012)

^^Android Open Kang Project


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

i know that but till now all attempts of compiling AOKP for O1 has came to a sad bad end. So was surprised that it worked in this case. Not many mobiles have AOKP rom.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> i know that but till now all attempts of compiling AOKP for O1 has came to a sad bad end. So was surprised that it worked in this case. Not many mobiles have AOKP rom.



Hmm. Anyway lets see how CM9 porting goes..!!


----------



## williamcharles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> i know that but till now all attempts of compiling AOKP for O1 has came to a sad bad end. So was surprised that it worked in this case. Not many mobiles have AOKP rom.


well..who all tried building the rom...??? 
there is an unofficial aokp for zte blade...so we can even have it for p500...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

williamcharles said:


> well..who all tried building the rom...???
> there is an unofficial aokp for zte blade...so we can even have it for p500...



there was a thread in XDA. around 2 months ago. got dead. 

so AOKP based on Android 4.0 or 2.3?


----------



## williamcharles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> there was a thread in XDA. around 2 months ago. got dead.
> 
> so AOKP based on Android 4.0 or 2.3?


4.0.4 sources...the thread was just to discuss and who were to built has put the project on hold......

finally rom boots up....n hw acceleration too...
testing phase begins now....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

if you can, please share the testing version here too. want to try


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 28, 2012)

Finally camera working on CM9 with preview,also very fast and snappy release. 


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

AF doesn't work. i have no clicked any pics but all are blurred up


----------



## Neo (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm on MIUI-GB now. Its beautiful. 
Is there any app or something through which i can unlock screen using a key combo, just in case the MIUI lockscreen gets misplaced?


----------



## dsneih (Apr 29, 2012)

I have official android 2.3.3

Phone is rooted month back but recently i installed the ROM Manager and clicked on Flash ClockworkMod Recovery there it prompt to select phone i selected LG New baseband and downloaded the same .. after some time phone is rebooted and it stucked on LG logo and nothing further ... tried reset and everything but nothing worked .. then i reflashed the stock rom .. and then things become normal ..

so now my question is what was the problem .. 

i wanted to try the same again .. so please advise what all things i need to take care .. is this baseband issue ?? how to check the baseband ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

corrupted boot.img most likely

the boot image file got corrupted. simply avoid using clockworkmod. use Amonra or TWRP.


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

any ROM giving better battery life than the A8 ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^ Latest CM7 Nightly...


----------



## dsneih (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> corrupted boot.img most likely
> 
> the boot image file got corrupted. simply avoid using clockworkmod. use Amonra or TWRP.



Thanks sam will try that

In ezone they are selling P500 for 5.5k...(3 qty) Packing of the box was not properly so enquired about it... They told it's demo piece so they are clearing the stock by offering discount... Not a bad deal... But they were not sure about warranty


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2012)

X-jo said:


> any ROM giving better battery life than the A8 ?



Android 4.0.3 too have excellent battery life. 0.4 had terrible battery. idle time is good but last only 10hr under heavy GPRS use.


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> Android 4.0.3 too have excellent battery life. 0.4 had terrible battery. idle time is good but last only 10hr under heavy GPRS use.



i am a heavy gprs user, twitter, whatsapp continously for 3-4 hrs and then moderate usage... A8 gives me a day.. was thinking if any better then could try it out..


----------



## Neo (Apr 30, 2012)

Reply me someone!


----------



## X-jo (Apr 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> Reply me someone!



milocker can unlock using back and vol up button.. 

PS- I had to look back some pages to see what you wanted to know. Next time, reply with the same post so others know what you are trying to tell... Just a 'Reply me' doesnt make sense..

Cheers!!


----------



## chandrudme (Apr 30, 2012)

X-jo said:


> any ROM giving better battery life than the A8 ?



Oxygen with franco kernel gives great battery life!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> Is there any app or something through which i can unlock screen using a key combo, just in case the MIUI lockscreen gets misplaced?



shift to oxygen and then unlock using the menu button.


----------



## Neo (May 1, 2012)

so Hephappy and williamcharles did it!


----------



## X-jo (May 1, 2012)

chandrudme said:


> Oxygen with franco kernel gives great battery life!



its even better than A8 ? in terms of battery life i.e


----------



## prasathlr (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I have a O1, haven't been into this section of the forum! 

I have been trying with different versions of ROM. Once i got the test ICS CM 9 Rom, I din't want to go back to boring GB ROM's. I stuumbled upon MIUI v4 ROM. Look and usage vice it was awesome, but there were many bugs, the Camera wasn't ported and the battery drain was high, No live wallpapers. The battery wouldn't even last 12 hrs in normal usage, which GB lasted for a day or so. Then i realized HepHappy release on 28th [DISCUSSION] HepHappy's Cyanogenmod 9-Android ICS 4.0.4-CAF Kernel - xda-developers Which is very smooth. The camera, works, Live wallpapers, alarm, and as of now I haven't found the normal usage bug. Dint try anything using the net, so that aspect am not pretty sure!


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2012)

been 24hrs since i updated rom to CM9 FINAL. and just i word. impressive. no lag. no battery drain. no FC. i think that is why this is listed as FINAL. anyone using old CM9, update to latest release and feel the difference.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> been 24hrs since i updated rom to CM9 FINAL. and just i word. impressive. no lag. no battery drain. no FC. i think that is why this is listed as FINAL. anyone using old CM9, update to latest release and feel the difference.



Yeah... I updated my phone yesterday night... Very impressive battery life...I have been off charger for 8 hours now, and battery left is 77%...!

*i.imgur.com/zK3VA.png

*i.imgur.com/miRBb.png

Cheers!

@Sam,

Is GPS working?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> been 24hrs since i updated rom to CM9 FINAL. and just i word. impressive. no lag. no battery drain. no FC. i think that is why this is listed as FINAL. anyone using old CM9, update to latest release and feel the difference.



Any bugs other than the mentioned ones..??


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

well no music shortcut on lockscreen. i think thats the only unreported bug (or feature) for this latest release. and maybe something like ringing on loudspeaker when there is a phonecall if headset is plugged in. it should ring in headphone i think. it used to.



AndroidFan said:


> @Sam,
> 
> Is GPS working?



i haven't tested as i don't use GPS.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> well no music shortcut on lockscreen. i think thats the only unreported bug (or feature) for this latest release. and maybe something like ringing on loudspeaker when there is a phonecall if headset is plugged in. it should ring in headphone i think. it used to.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't tested as i don't use GPS.



Music shortcut works on the lockscreen on mine... Did you try to create it again from Settings >> Launcher >> Lockscreen?

Also, quick play-pause toggle shows up on lockscreen when a music file is playing...

*i.imgur.com/MyQiP.png

Another thing... GPS is working, but Google Maps keeps crashing. Reinstalled it, but still keeps crashing... That is bad news, since this ROM is no longer being updated...


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Music shortcut works on the lockscreen on mine... Did you try to create it again from Settings >> Launcher >> Lockscreen?



i am using Xperia S launcher hence launcher option has vanished.



AndroidFan said:


> Also, quick play-pause toggle shows up on lockscreen when a music file is playing...



so i fiddling with the launcher caused the music shortcuts to disappear.



AndroidFan said:


> Another thing... GPS is working, but Google Maps keeps crashing. Reinstalled it, but still keeps crashing... That is bad news, since this ROM is no longer being updated...



adfad told that CM9 is still being updated. so once CM9 is finally finished building rom manager should get updated.


----------



## Nipun (May 20, 2012)

What does *offline charging* mean?
I was looking at [19/05][CM9/AOKP][Customized ROM][Tweaks][Mods][Apk][Build.prop]ALL IN ONe - xda-developers and in cons I found "[-]offline charging"


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

offline charging ---> mobile doesn't turn on when connected for charging.


----------



## y2karthik (May 23, 2012)

Reloaded ICS not working with the latest Loveme version,system UI crashes.Really missing that awesome mod.Any help? 


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2012)

give a rom's link based on ICE CREAM SANDWICH with working camera......
or you can just tell me the name too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

kaz said:


> give a rom's link based on ICE CREAM SANDWICH with working camera......
> or you can just tell me the name too



[ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][18.MAY.2012][FINAL][LOVEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers

Yay...!! Flashed New Baseband...Flashed Oxygen v2.8 

Everything is working fine  Finally I moved from Adfaad's A8


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2012)

^^ you must be kidding. after 5-6 months you have shifted from A8? :O


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][18.MAY.2012][FINAL][LOVEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers
> 
> Yay...!! Flashed New Baseband...Flashed Oxygen v2.8
> 
> Everything is working fine  Finally I moved from Adfaad's A8



thanks
downloading !!!!!!!!! 

but why that thread has been closed now ?

m currently usingthis rom
*greenbotzone.net/gbz-s3-rom/(official-thread)-gbz-s3-latest-news-and-updates-thread-!!/

check the screenshots here First experience with GBZ S3 and Screen Shot - Support Centre - GreenBotZone


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

^^To stop spamming. And that's the final version. You can discuss about that [ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][WEEKLIES] Cyanogenmod 9, Android ICS 4.0.4, CAF Kernel - xda-developers (if needed)

@Sam Yes, because now I get a Stable ROM after A8, on which everything works perfectly fine.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ you must be kidding. after 5-6 months you have shifted from A8? :O



*cough* Me too *cough* on CM7.2 ... 

I became late just because I was catching up with my life...  and also was waiting for some of the important features to work, like Camera. Now that it's resolved and that I have purchased an 8 GB card, I would be upgrading to ICS (CM 4.0.4) right away!

Btw... from the above quote:



> What doesn't work:
> - Wifi tethering & USB tethering, Offline charging: needs usb driver update from 3.0 kernel
> - FM Radio: not implemented in CM yet
> - Youtube HQ: needs OpenMaX(omx) libraries for armv6



So, FM radio doesn't work. Maybe the app - 'Spirit FM' can work. I listen to FM once in a while but this could not be the excuse NOT to flash new ROM.

And Youtube didn't use to work before also because of inability to run flash, *so do the above limitation says that even the "Youtube App" won't work?*

Also, I have other more important queries:

I will have to update to new baseband also (v20G). *So can I say it safely that I can't revert to the current ROM (PerfectPeso, CM 7.2) since I would have updated my baseband to new one?* (I want to know if Nandroid of current installed ROM can be treated as a checkpoint).

The CM 4.0.4 states in its recommendation that, "Don't use 3G network". 
But I was planning to shift to 3G next month since prices have become affordable now! *So any problem on CM 4.0.4 to be used with 3G?* 


.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *cough* Me too *cough* on CM7.2 ...
> 
> I became late just because I was catching up with my life...  and also was waiting for some of the important features to work, like Camera. Now that it's resolved and that I have purchased an 8 GB card, I would be upgrading to ICS (CM 4.0.4) right away!



Same here, simply waiting for the ROM's to be stable. Before this Oxygen 2.8, no ROM on new baseband was stable.

Now that almost all the ROM's are stable I upgraded to new baseband and shifted 



> Btw... from the above quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So, FM radio doesn't work. Maybe the app - 'Spirit FM' can work. I listen to FM once in a while but this could not be the excuse NOT to flash new ROM.



Well yeah Spirit FM may work.



> And Youtube didn't use to work before also because of inability to run flash, *so do the above limitation says that even the "Youtube App" won't work?*



Youtube will work, but HQ (i.e. High Quality) videos may have problem, can be laggy due to OpenMax libraries.



> Also, I have other more important queries:
> 
> I will have to update to new baseband also (v20G). *So can I say it safely that I can't revert to the current ROM (PerfectPeso, CM 7.2) since I would have updated my baseband to new one?* (I want to know if Nandroid of current installed ROM can be treated as a checkpoint).



Yes you can revert back to your Current ROM from the Nandroid Backup.

You also need to downgrade your Baseband too in that case.

So the cycle is:
1. Upgrade Baseband
2. Flash New ROM
3. If you like it, stay on it..!!
4. If you don't like the new ROM, Flash the (Old ROM) Nandroid Backup.
5. Downgrade Baseband, as your old ROM was for Old Baseband.

Simple isn't it??


Though I won't recommend to revert back to Old Baseband once you shift to New Baseband. If you don't like ICS, flash Oxygen v2.8.



> The CM 4.0.4 states in its recommendation that, "Don't use 3G network".
> But I was planning to shift to 3G next month since prices have become affordable now! *So any problem on CM 4.0.4 to be used with 3G?*
> 
> 
> .



Well, I also have this query..!! Lets wait for ICS Users. With the 3G price being cheaper, I intend to use 3G only from now 

BTW one more thing, WiFi Tethering can be achieved using a app. Check the Thread, many users have achieved it


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2012)

last time i tested WiFi tethering on CM9, Wifi turned off automatically when i turned tethering on using app. maybe fixed in latest stable rom.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

Well, I don't care about playing high quality video anyway. But it should support playing YT vids which comes handy some times. So, that is not the problem now!



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So the cycle is:
> 1. Upgrade Baseband
> 2. Flash New ROM
> 3. If you like it, stay on it..!!
> ...



Next, your "cycle" have made me a "little" confused. Why is that one should upgrade to the new baseband before upgrading to a (new) ROM? BUT should upgrade the old baseband "After" flashing Nandroid backup (or after downgrading to old ROM).

Is this cycle of *Upgrading Baseband -> Flash New ROM <-> Downgrade to Old ROM -> Downgrade Baseband* is strict, or can I simply it to just *Upgrade Baseband -> Flash a ROM*?

Btw... I hope this ROM doesn't have any problems with 3G. Or else my dream of surfing on high speed Internet would be stopped even before trying!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Now you are making me confused. Well I didn't understand the question of your strict part. But to your second question, Yes, you can Upgrade baseband and Flash a ROM.

Lets keep it simple, If you want to flash a ROM which is based on New Baseband, you need to flash the new baseband (before or after flashing ROM, that's upto you).

If you want to come back to Old Rom (which was for Old Baseband), you need to flash the Old Baseband (if you are New Baseband) before or after flashing the nandroid backup / old ROM.

If you are confused about should you upgrade or downgrade Baseband, the answer would be yes. You need to flash the Baseband (if you are not on desired baseband already) on which the ROM is based on, otherwise you won't get Voice Calls, SMS, Network, Data, WiFi etc.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

^^ Well, I already saw that confusion coming! 
And so I had try to make it less confusing but maybe failed! 

Anyway, but now I don't have any confusion. From your post it's clear that a ROM does NOT depend on baseband *to install* (or flash) rather the ROM depends on the baseband *to make calls, send SMS etc... stuff*.

And so a ROM can be flashed without the need to worry about baseband. And then later baseband can be upgraded or downgraded as required.

Thank you so much for solving the mystery for me! Now I can go ahead and jump to ICS finally!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

That's right perfect. The ROM depends on baseband.

If you are on wrong baseband, Network, Calls, SMS, Data, WiFi etc. nothing will be available.

So you need to flash baseband depending on the ROM you are flashing.

Almost all ROM's (as of now) are on New Baseband. So you don't have to worry about changing baseband everytime. (If you are not going back to some old ROM from your nandroid backup  )

Now the baseband can be flashed before or after flashing the New ROM. It's up to you.

But better practice is to flash baseband after flashing ROM, so that you can judge whether everything is working fine.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

don't play with baseband like that. Remember the app to flash baseband is made by LG which have record of making crap, not working but brick making softwares. One wrong step and you can't make calls.

and most important, turn LGE modem off from device manager. Leave it on and it'll give you a headache you won't forget for quite sometime.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Ok. I am performing the ICS operation on my beloved O1. 

First step: To take backups of everything and Nandroid backup.

Sesond : To upgrade Baseband following the instructions given in the* XDA thread *(the most nail biting step). Please SAM suggest me, should I use my alternate SIM (the MTNL one which I have, but unsure of what K is it, since it's not written on it). Or just continue with the current Airtel sim which is 64K?

Third: To flash this ROM: [ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][18.MAY.2012][FINAL][LOVEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

just flash baseband. it doesn't depend on sim. rather sim depends on baseband and during the operation mobile will be turned off. moreover funny sim is fixed in CM9 now. so any sim should work.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Best of luck @Vyom..!! Even I was afraid before flashing baseband. Don't worry it's simple. Don't be afraid.

*Keep one thing in mind : No matter whatever goes on, don't disconnect the phone untill it shows "Completed". Also don't ever delete the nv2 file that's generated by the software. It's the backup of your IMEI and all, so that in case of anything goes wrong you can use that file to restore everything.*


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

i have disconnected mobile before it showed complete and typing the post from same mobile 

BTW i am using 64K sim. from Airtel.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

lol..!! It's best practice to do that, because if anything goes wrong, you'll be left nowhere 

Even you said to turn of LGE Modem, but I didn't do that...worked fine for me


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Whoa man! @Sam: You sure have guts. 

Btw... I was prepared to take the risk at the time of my last post. And couldn't wait for your reply. So I went ahead... and even with doubts tried my luck on the same Airtel's 64 K sim. 

To my amazement it worked like a charm. And my phone had a new baseband in just 2:38 min!  But of course after I did that, network vanished for the old ROM. After that I flashed the CM 9, 4.0.4 successfully! 

Will post my views about it later! Have a lot of exploring to do.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Congrats 

Now post your views and let us know whether 3G Data is working.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

its not about guts. i remember there was some problem with the update process and has to be cancelled early. that also with a old baseband rom & unsupported sim. i was really scared but after 2hrs of fiddling found the solution. 

congrats on safe upgrade. enjoy ICS


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Congrats
> 
> Now post your views and let us know whether 3G Data is working.



Well, can't activate 3G until 2G plan exhausts. Which won't be before 8th June. 



Sam said:


> its not about guts. i remember there was some problem with the update process and has to be cancelled early. that also with a old baseband rom & unsupported sim. i was really scared but after 2hrs of fiddling found the solution.
> 
> congrats on safe upgrade. enjoy ICS



After about 14 months of fiddling and expiring the warranty.. taking such risks have become your second nature. So I am not surprised! 

Btw.. getting used to the new interface. Typing is not the same without Swype. Have to install it soon.
And launcher of this ROM is something unique. It's not vertical or horizontal... but multi layered! Graphics are smoother. Storage representation is nice. But still getting light green line in Signal graph. 
So mixed reactions. Will update more later.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, can't activate 3G until 2G plan exhausts. Which won't be before 8th June.



same with me 
recharged with 2G pack. after a few days got the news of low cost 3G



Vyom said:


> After about 14 months of fiddling and expiring the warranty.. taking such risks have become your second nature. So I am not surprised!



LOL no 
i just do whatever it takes to get the latest piece of software in my mobile. but its not that i blindly do anything. if i somehow screw my mobile, dad will give me a red ass and maybe a blackened eye 



Vyom said:


> Graphics are smoother.



When Alpha1 was out (i was second guy here to jump onboard ICS), the menu, screen, contacts, everything lagged so much it was like running the processor at its lowest speed possible. The graphics problem was fully solved just a few weeks ago with CM9 FINAL.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2012)

What low cost 3G are you guys talking about? Care to share some details please?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2012)

Airtel 3G slashes prices by 70%

1GB data at 3G speed at just 200 is really cheap. if it delivers the rated speed.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

So after one day of *ICS use on CM 9*, here are some views:

*i.imgur.com/mOf3J.png

First of all the *boot animation is awesome* and boots faster (in just 1:34 min) than what I was using previously (CM 7.2, in more than 2 min). Second it has many options and settings that was previously not. Many new aspects of the UI has just captured my mind.

From the ability to insert shortcuts right on the lock screen to the ability of grouping up icons is completely revamped up.

*Camera works flawlessly!* And this is what I was most excited of. Since on prevous ROM too I wasn't even able to capture videos, which now I can do!

*GPS works awesomely too *(which again was not working in my previous ROM). And with Google maps apps navigation is just futuristic. Gesture rotaing the map is damn good!

There was a problem with Dropbox app previously. Used to crash if I tried to export items. Which again *is solved* in CM9.

Don't know if other apps have updated itself or that those have changed their UI because of ROM, but sure their are many changes. I don't like the default analog clock widget though. It's too unnoticeable. There's a widget section right with the App drawer which is also a welcome addition. Settings are grouped under sections. Quite thoughtful.

*i.imgur.com/aZW2J.png *i.imgur.com/ohV1q.png *i.imgur.com/hmZpQ.png *i.imgur.com/8IDwG.png 

Well, Spirit FM have gone paid. So couldn't install it. I will have to try other alternatives. Sadly, I can't test 3G for the next 10 days. So can't comment about that.

*There is a minor problem.* Like it shows two different layouts of the contact list at the press of Dial button and Contacts button. Why two interface for the same thing? Blue and white combination just doesn't look good.

*i.imgur.com/Q3mP5.png *i.imgur.com/cXKe3.png

Also, I am noticing battery backup isn't so great. Maybe I will have to wait until it calibrates.

*But except this CM9 is proving awesome! Leagues ahead of any ROM ever! Solving every issue with apps which I used to face earlier.* 

Btw... here's the benchmark:

*i.imgur.com/lUjj9.png *i.imgur.com/oQfVZ.png *i.imgur.com/fXFE1.png

In order: With Sound, Without Sound and Quadrant.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2012)

Some nice review there 

Thanks for that..!!

Will be waiting for the 3G thing


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

That wasn't a review lol... that was just some of my "views"! 

And thanks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2012)

lol..!! I know. But that helped me understanding what works perfectly fine or not 

Anyway, will be waiting for the 3G test from You or Sam (Whoever can recharge first.)


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2012)

@Vyom which ROM are you using? I am using [19/05][CM9/AOKP][Customized ROM][Tweaks][Mods][Apk][Build.prop]ALL IN ONe - xda-developers and phone boots randomly..


----------



## AndroidFan (May 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> @Vyom which ROM are you using? I am using [19/05][CM9/AOKP][Customized ROM][Tweaks][Mods][Apk][Build.prop]ALL IN ONe - xda-developers and phone boots randomly..



Go to the latest Nightly bro... Don't need tweaks... Stock CM9 is fast enough... Or better yet, move to Hephappy's latest stable release CHARGEME -- [STABLE][ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][29.MAY.2012][CHARGEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers

My only issue right now with CM9 is the random webview bug, where any app showing web content, like gmail, engadget app, facebook, etc, becomes blank. They have not fixed it in the latest nightly...


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> @Vyom which ROM are you using? I am using [19/05][CM9/AOKP][Customized ROM][Tweaks][Mods][Apk][Build.prop]ALL IN ONe - xda-developers and phone boots randomly..



I am using which the AndroidFan quoted. Although looks like Hephappy released a new version and the thread is updated with that one!  (Previously it was called "update-cm-9.0.0-LOVEME-p500-FINAL-signed.zip").

But I am afraid to try it. Since I am getting good response in the LOVEME version. I will try CHARGEME after taking a Nand backup of LOVEME!


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2012)

downloading chargeme. was on the build released by arjen but a few things acting weird. on lockscreen the music player controls as well as clock appears. and apollo is laggy, a bit.


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Go to the latest Nightly bro... Don't need tweaks... Stock CM9 is fast enough... Or better yet, move to Hephappy's latest stable release CHARGEME -- [STABLE][ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][29.MAY.2012][CHARGEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers
> 
> My only issue right now with CM9 is the random webview bug, where any app showing web content, like gmail, engadget app, facebook, etc, becomes blank. They have not fixed it in the latest nightly...


Thanks! I flashed it just now.


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> My only issue right now with CM9 is the random webview bug, where any app showing web content, like gmail, engadget app, facebook, etc, becomes blank. They have not fixed it in the latest nightly...


Can you please tell are you having this webview bug in LOVEME or	CHARGEME? 
Cause in my flashed LOVEME this problem isn't there.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Can you please tell are you having this webview bug in LOVEME or	CHARGEME?
> Cause in my flashed LOVEME this problem isn't there.



I had that problem in LOVEME... Its random... Sometimes apps work, sometimes they don't. The only temporary fix is a reboot...

It was also present in the latest Arjen Nightly...

I have flashed CHARGEME... I will post here if the problem crops up again...

-------------------------------------------

The webview bug remains in Charge me. Also, it feels slower than Arjen's nightlies...


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

Just flashed CHARGEME. No apparent bugs. No WebView error either.
Also, some other minor bugs have also been rectified!

Will post if I come across any major issue. 



AndroidFan said:


> The webview bug remains in Charge me....



A screenshot will really help. Since I am not facing this issue.


----------



## Neo (May 31, 2012)

^^When someone open an email and tried to scroll or something , the content disappears, like this 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/74830990/Screenshot_2012-05-31-17-43-16.png


----------



## AndroidFan (May 31, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^When someone open an email and tried to scroll or something , the content disappears, like this
> *photos-6.dropbox.com/psi/xl/my7PJK2JqHNzwAjU3ev1c9ugInKqAn5WXee0rWn2Hv0/74830990/1338555600/ca70f0a/Screenshot_2012-05-31-17-43-16.png



Exactly... A blank white screen... You open the gmail app, click on one of the emails to read, and all you get is a blank page...


----------



## chandrudme (May 31, 2012)

Hii  i've flashed ICS (AOKP) today.. now i'm unable to move apps to sd card.. it displays an error "couldn't move app" ... any suggestion to solve this problem?


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

chandrudme said:


> Hii  i've flashed ICS (AOKP) today.. now i'm unable to move apps to sd card.. it displays an error "couldn't move app" ... any suggestion to solve this problem?



Make sure SD card is properly inserted.

Btw, just experienced the web view bug. It doesn't show black screen for every mail but for some. 
Rest of the stuff is pretty cool. Like the recent apps list! Full previews!


----------



## chandrudme (May 31, 2012)

The sd card is properly mounted.. i can access the files in sd card thru file manager.. but unable to move apps... also winamp doesn't show any songs.. but the songs can be played in file manager!!


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

^^ Try Link2SD then. 
But first you will have to make an ext2 partition on SD card with a size of about 300MB.
ext2 partition is to be continued partitioning to ext3. And this is done from Recovery console. Of course it will erase the data of the card. So make sure to back it up first.


----------



## Neo (Jun 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Like the recent apps list! Full previews!


You mean till now you didn't knew about how the recent apps are rendered in ICS ?  ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ Well actually, I just flashed ICS 3 days ago! And still discovering the features! :/


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi
I have lg optimus one(P500) for over 1 year. I updated it to gingerbread few month earlier.This only improved the battery life but the phone is hanging and lagging a lot, apps are foreclosing, gps is taking time to lock. I am very irritated.I am waiting for a budget ICS phone till then I have to use my old phone. So i decided to go for a custom rom but I know nothing about tweaking my phone.

Custom rom safe? if yes I need

1. A Good custom rom with no flaws in it
2. Step by Step instructions for safely install it.

my phone data_______

Android ver- 2.3.3
Kernel ver- 2.6.35.10
Soft ver- LG-P500-V20c


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2012)

@Shibaprasad: First read this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...tom-recovery-custom-rom-android-glossary.html

And then, decide whether you want to follow the path to unknown but exciting ventures...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2012)

Now i know why hephappy named the latest release as Charge Me. cause once charged, forget charging. superb battery life.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ yeah, I was about to post that. I got superb 10 hours of usage, on Super Heavy usage (Display ON most of the time + GPS ON 40% of the time).


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 2, 2012)

@Vyom do you have p500 or other mobile

I want a custom rom and that's final. Plz help

I want to know a-z process of installing a custom rom by apps you successfully used. How is Cyanogen? is it ok to run ics on optimus one


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> @Vyom do you have p500 or other mobile
> 
> I want a custom rom and that's final. Plz help
> 
> I want to know a-z process of installing a custom rom by apps you successfully used. How is Cyanogen? is it ok to run ics on optimus one



You will have to read a lot... I had rooted my phone the very next day after buying it and flashed a custom ROM on it... somewhere around the last week of March 2011... Its been more than a year now... Currently running ICS.

Cyanogenmod is excellent. If you want all features to run perfectly, I would suggest Cyanogenmod 7 (Gingerbread). I am not aware of the latest rooting methods, since I never had to reroot my phone.

Make sure your phone is fully charged before going ahead. Take caution. Follow steps exactly. If there is some mistake in the steps below, one of our friends here would correct it (hopefully in time before you fry your chipset).

1. Look for Gingerbreak.apk on XDA forums. I have heard it works well. It will root your phone
2. Once rooted, install ROM Manager on your phone from Google Play.
3. Reboot Phone.
4. Open ROM Manager and install custom recovery. You have an option to do that from that app.
5. Reboot.
6. Now go to XDA forums, and download the latest CM7 or CM9 Nightly. Its a 100 MB zip file. Copy it to your SD Card.
7. Switch off your phone
8. Hold down Home Button + Volume Down button. Now press the Power button for few seconds until you see LG logo. Leave the power button but keep holding the Home + Volume down button.
9. If everything went well, your phone should be in Custom Recovery.
10. Create Nandroid Backup from the options in that custom recovery.
11. Now Create a 512 MB Ext2 Partition on your SD card.
12. Convert that partition to Ext3 and then to Ext4 if you want...
13. Factory Reset phone from the wipe menu in custom recovery.
14. Also Wipe System from the menu
15. Now, there should be an option to Install from SD card. Select that, and then choose the downloaded zip file from the list.
16. Flash the file. It will take a couple of minutes.
17. Reboot from menu

You should now be running an awesome custom ROM, which will be fast, smooth and with no more FCs...

If something goes wrong, reboot to Custom Recovery and restore from backup. It is stored in the Nandroid folder, or maybe backup folder.

All the Best...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't hear the word *"backup"* in above post 

Also use AmonRa as the recovery, not any other like CWM, which is risky.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I didn't hear the word *"backup"* in above post
> 
> Also use AmonRa as the recovery, not any other like CWM, which is risky.



Point 10 was about backup.

I also believe AmonRA is better. I use it. But for new users, flashing Amonra can be tough. Can you post the method of flashing the latest Amonra on Optimus One?


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 2, 2012)

@Androidfan

I have some questions about

Step 1. Is there any app on market that can root my phone or I had to use Gingerbreak?

Step 2. Are you talking about app named 'Rom manager'?

Step 4. So I need not install any recovery like AmonRa recovery, Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP), ClockworkMod (CWM) recovery etc ? Rom manager has inbuilt recovery?

Step 6. Please provide links to the custom roms you metion(also to your present rom)

step 10. is there any option in custom recovery to do the nandroid backup?

step 11&12. How to do that partition?

step 14. how to do that?

is there any process to recover my old factory rom


----------



## X-jo (Jun 2, 2012)

using CM7.2.0-RCO-OptimusOne-KANG old baseband now. gud battery backup.. any better ones that i can try (better battery life i.e)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Shibaprasad said:


> @Androidfan
> 
> I have some questions about
> 
> ...



1. There is no app on the Market to root the phone, as far as I know...

2. Yes, ROM Manager is an app in the Market

4. ROM Manager will install ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM) on your phone. It is easy, but if not done correctly can prevent your phone from booting. So, manually flashing Amonra Recovery is safer. For that, you need ADB from Android SDK. Slightly complicated, but you can find tutorials online...

6. I currently am on CyanogneMod 9 ICS CHARGEME ROM -- [STABLE][ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][29.MAY.2012][CHARGEME] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers

Its not perfect, but good enough, and nightlies coming out every few days, adding more features and quashing bugs...

10. Yes, you can create a Nandroid backup from Custom Recovery.

11, 12. You can create partition from Custom Recovery. It is needed later on, when you will install Link2SD from Android Market and link all the apps to SD Card. It will give you enormous storage data for your apps and games. Never have to face the problem of "low space. Cannot install app".

Personally, I have a partition of 1.5 GB. You can increase your partition size to 1 GB or more if you have a big SD card. That space becomes unusable for your pics, videos and other files. It becomes an extension of system memory. Also, after that, you cannot hot swap your SD card, because then none of your apps would work.

14. There is a wipe menu in Amorna and CWM recoveries. When flashing a new ROM, it is appropriate to wipe System so that there are no issues and you get a clean install.

You can get back to your old factory ROM by restoring the Nandroid backup you are going to take before flashing the new ROM. Also, remember to take backup of the Nandroid folder to your PC before partitioning the SD card. You don't want to lose the stock ROM in case you need it later... There is an option to mount SD card in the Custom Recovery itself... So that after Nandroid backup, you can connect your phone to the PC, and copy that folder to a safe place...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Can you post the method of flashing the latest Amonra on Optimus One?




```
# mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system
 
# cat /sdcard/flash_image > /system/bin/flash_image
 
# chmod 755 /system/bin/flash_image
 
# mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak
 
# mount -o remount,ro -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system
 
# flash_image recovery /sdcard/original_recovery.img
```

it should be same as the last one. you still need 2 files. just rename it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I also believe AmonRA is better. I use it. But for new users, flashing Amonra can be tough. Can you post the method of flashing the latest Amonra on Optimus One?



In my time (Jan 2012), I didn't have to use any command on ADB or whatever. I just installed ROM Manager, which flashed CWM recovery. And from which I just flashed the AmonRa zip file (this: AmonRa_multirom-20120204-signed.zip). Related thread: All In One Recovery Thread - Android Forums

Of course I did that by asking countless number of questions from Sam on chat!  For which I am grateful of him.
And the same version of AmonRa is serving me well since then. I even flashed the latest nightlies of CM 9 using the same recovery. So I think the simple flash method is worth a try.

Of couse this advice comes with a disclaimer that I won't be held liable for damages, if any!


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 2, 2012)

@androidfan

So you are telling me that it isnt necessary to partition SD card? and if I do partition, after nanddroid back up I need to connect with computer and backup the rom in recovery mode?

Plz provide link to perfectly build rom you mentioned

Is it safe to use all of my personal account in this rom............or i have to create new accounts?


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello guys,

I was kinda busy with my exams, but now want to upgrade to ICS(CM 4.0.4) finally.

The current state of my phone is:
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/9422/aboutyw.png

So my phone is already rooted, have ROM Manager(ClockWorkMod Recovery) installed and running CM7 at the moment.

I did my homework and found that the first step for me to move to ICS is having the new baseband(P500-v20G-baseband). Now, my present baseband version is: vo7u-000-000-MAR-23-2009. *So, I've to upgrade my baseband to v20, right?*

Now the steps to upgrade the baseband is:
1. Download and install the USB DRIVER for P500 on PC. - Done from the LG website.
2. Enable USB debugging in the phone. - Done
3. Connect the phone to PC via USB. - Now here, when I connect my phone, I get the following screen on phone:
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2417/screen1yf.th.png
Also when I pull down the notification bar, I get this:
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8500/screen2uq.th.png
*Now should I turn On USB Storage? Or just go to homescreen "without" turning on the USB storage by hitting home button?*

Also my control panel is like this:
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/5863/controlpaneli.th.png
*Is it all right? Unknown device?*

4. Download P500-v20G-baseband.7z and unzip it via 7-Zip.
5. Run LGMDP-v1.5.exe
6. Select Port > Select and click Connect.
7. Browse the Image Folder and select the directory where you unpacked.
8. Click OK > Don't mess with anything else > Close the window > Click Download button.
9. Let it do the job.

So, basically I've confusion in the Step 3. Can anyone clear it out for me, so that I can continue with step 4? *Also all my other steps are correct?*

Also, now if I've to go back to the old ROM(just in case), I've to go back to the old baseband. So how do I backup/get the old baseband?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> In my time (Jan 2012), I didn't have to use any command on ADB or whatever. I just installed ROM Manager, which flashed CWM recovery. And from which I just flashed the AmonRa zip file (this: AmonRa_multirom-20120204-signed.zip). Related thread: All In One Recovery Thread - Android Forums
> 
> 
> Of course I did that by asking countless number of questions from Sam on chat!  For which I am grateful of him.
> ...



I had also upgraded to the latest Amonra by just flashing the zip on old Amonra... Its very good...



Shibaprasad said:


> @androidfan
> 
> So you are telling me that it isnt necessary to partition SD card? and if I do partition, after nanddroid back up I need to connect with computer and backup the rom in recovery mode?
> 
> ...



If you are going to flash ICS (CM9) then partition is necessary because Optimus One does not have enough memory for ICS and all your apps. So, its generally a good idea to use Link2SD...

Also, there is no perfect ROM. You have to choose between ICS, which is excellent in battery life & performance, but a few apps might not be compatible yet, or Gingerbread, which is very mature and stable, and everything works. But both ROMs have bugs...

You choose -- Optimus One, P500 Original Android Development - xda-developers



TechnoFan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was kinda busy with my exams, but now want to upgrade to ICS(CM 4.0.4) finally.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to disable LG Modem from the device manager. This is very important...

You can try and see if the process starts without turning on USB storage.

Cheers!


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Don't forget to disable LG Modem from the device manager. This is very important...


Disable what? There are LG*E* Android Platform USB Modem and LG*E* Virtual Modem(refer the pic), but nothing as LG Modem. You want me to disable these two?
Also there is an Unknown device? Is it ok?



AndroidFan said:


> You can try and see if the process starts without turning on USB storage.


So according to you I should just hit the home button and go to homescreen "without" turning on the USB storage and proceed with the baseband upgrade. Right?



AndroidFan said:


> 11. Now Create a 512 MB Ext2 Partition on your SD card.
> 12. Convert that partition to Ext3 and then to Ext4 if you want...


Hold on. First I need to create Ext2 partition, and then convert to Ext3 partition? Doesn't it create Ext3 partition automatically in the first place?
I'll be using ClockworkMod Recovery to make the partition by Advanced > Partition SD Card > EXT Size=512M > Swap Size=0M > Done. Isn't this a Ext3 partition already?



TechnoFan said:


> Also all my other steps are correct?





TechnoFan said:


> Also, now if I've to go back to the old ROM(just in case), I've to go back to the old baseband. So how do I backup/get the old baseband?


Help!

I've never upgraded/downgraded baseband before, so such n00bish questions.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Disable what? There are LG*E* Android Platform USB Modem and LG*E* Virtual Modem(refer the pic), but nothing as LG Modem. You want me to disable these two?
> Also there is an Unknown device? Is it ok?



Disable the Virtual Modem.



TechnoFan said:


> So according to you I should just hit the home button and go to homescreen "without" turning on the USB storage and proceed with the baseband upgrade. Right?



Most probably... I don't remember how I had done it... Maybe some member who remembers should help you out... As far I as remember, I had left it at that, did not turn on USB storage...



TechnoFan said:


> Hold on. First I need to create Ext2 partition, and then convert to Ext3 partition? Doesn't it create Ext3 partition automatically in the first place?
> I'll be using ClockworkMod Recovery to make the partition by Advanced > Partition SD Card > EXT Size=512M > Swap Size=0M > Done. Isn't this a Ext3 partition already?



CWM creates ext2 partition by default. After that, you have the option to convert it to ext3 and ext4 partition.

Do the baseband upgrade on a laptop. If there is a power cut while upgrading, then you will have to kiss your phone good bye...

Once you upgrade, it will create a few nv files. Save them. They include your old baseband information and IMEI information. If IMEI is corrupted, you will never be able to make calls from your phone. So, that backup could help you to restore the old IMEI settings if something goes wrong.

Upgrading baseband takes less than 10 minutes. It is easy, but slightly dangerous, because LG software we use to upgrade is very unreliable...

Cheers!


----------



## X-jo (Jun 2, 2012)

how to upgrade baseband on a linux machine? USB driver via wine will work flawlessly?


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Disable the Virtual Modem.


Ok, thanks.



AndroidFan said:


> Most probably... I don't remember how I had done it... Maybe some member who remembers should help you out... As far I as remember, I had left it at that, did not turn on USB storage...


Alright. Waiting for some other member to chip in and reply. Sam?



AndroidFan said:


> CWM creates ext2 partition by default. After that, you have the option to convert it to ext3 and ext4 partition.


Where? I can't see any option for converting ext2 to ext3? I watched this video for a quick idea and can't find the option in there too.



AndroidFan said:


> Do the baseband upgrade on a laptop. If there is a power cut while upgrading, then you will have to kiss your phone good bye...


Thanks for the heads-up.



AndroidFan said:


> Once you upgrade, it will create a few nv files. Save them. They include your old baseband information and IMEI information. If IMEI is corrupted, you will never be able to make calls from your phone. So, that backup could help you to restore the old IMEI settings if something goes wrong.


How to backup the nv files? Are they stored in the SD card?
Also if I want to go back to old baseband, will I have to flash P500-v10E-baseband.7z for here?

Thanks!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

^^	I had updated to new baseband recently, and I didn't enabled USB mode. Just disabled virtual modem from device manager. And followed the procedure given on XDA.
Worked liked a charm.

And there IS an option to convert ext2 to ext3 in recovery, under "partition SD card" option. Look for it.

Baseband upgradation is a risky business, so its not advised to change it back. Think of it like a one way street which opens many path later to the Wonderland of custom ROM's.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^	I had updated to new baseband recently, and I didn't enabled USB mode. Just disabled virtual modem from device manager. And followed the procedure given on XDA.
> Worked liked a charm.
> 
> And there IS an option to convert ext2 to ext3 in recovery, under "partition SD card" option. Look for it.


Thanks!


Vyom said:


> Baseband upgradation is a risky business, so its not advised to change it back. Think of it like a one way street which opens many path later to the Wonderland of custom ROM's.



Still I would like to know the way to downgrade baseband just in case I screw up something. So basically just these two queries left I think, and I'm off to upgrade:


TechnoFan said:


> How to backup the nv files? Are they stored in the SD card?
> 
> Also if I want to go back to old baseband, will I have to flash P500-v10E-baseband.7z for here?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

You don't have to backup anything. The LGMDP.exe tool will backup the stuff and then restore it during the upgradation of the baseband of your phone, all while you will sip a coffee.

From the page which you quoted:


> - Let it do the job. It will backup your IMEI and MACs to .NV2 file, reboot your phone to emergency mode, flash recovery, reboot and restore the NV2 backup.



From your end also make sure the SIM is of 64k. It's mostly written on the card itself.

Also, I guess if there are two basebands mentioned in the thread, first one seems definitely for the old baseband. But that's just my guess. No one needs to downgrade there baseband for two chief reasons:
1. It's risky (you will be lucky if your phone survive even the first time) (a little exaggeration)
2. All new awesome ROMs are being designed for new baseband, including ICS.

Also, new baseband gives good signal, thereby improving battery life.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You don't have to backup anything. The LGMDP.exe tool will backup the stuff and then restore it during the upgradation of the baseband of your phone, all while you will sip a coffee.


Err, I did get this..and I think you're confused about my query here(happens ).
@AndroidFan is saying to save the nv files which are created *after* the upgrade that has the IMEI setting in case I screw up. Ok, lets wait for his reply here.


AndroidFan said:


> Once you upgrade, it will create a few nv files. Save them. They include your old baseband information and IMEI information. If IMEI is corrupted, you will never be able to make calls from your phone. So, that backup could help you to restore the old IMEI settings if something goes wrong.





Vyom said:


> From your end also make sure the SIM is of 64k. It's mostly written on the card itself.


I just checked my SIM and there is nothing like 64K written over it. I've a docomo sim, and the front side has *just* the docomo logo and back side has this:
8 1 0 9
x x x x
x x x x
x x x x
(where x being some random numbers).
 It's getting so so complicated now.... What should I do now? Upgrade or be happy with gingerbread..?



Vyom said:


> 1. It's risky (you will be lucky if your phone survive even the first time) (a little exaggeration)


....and scary. 
I don't want a hi-tech brick. Is there any chance of screw up even if I do everything correct?



Vyom said:


> Also, I guess if there are two basebands mentioned in the thread, first one seems definitely for the old baseband. But that's just my guess.


Alright. Can anyone just confirm this please?

Thanks!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ I think you should just go ahead and do it...

*Old Baseband*

*i.imgur.com/wKReP.png

*New Baseband*

*i.imgur.com/b9kcJ.jpg

*NV2 Backup created automatically in the LGMDP folder*

*i.imgur.com/Zud3z.jpg

*Backup file looks like this...*

*i.imgur.com/EL0s3.jpg


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ Got it! Thanks a lot.  



Vyom said:


> From your end also make sure the SIM is of 64k. It's mostly written on the card itself.


So what should I do here? The docomo sim I've doesn't have any K written over it. So should I do a baseband upgrade or not? If the sim is "not" 64K will the phone go kaput? Also, is there any other way to know the K?

Also the last time I used ClockworkMod Recovery for flashing CM7 ROM. So this time should I flash CM(ICS 4.0.4) with ClockworkMod Recovery or Amonra? Is CMR risky?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2012)

@androidfan, please explain this:
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-06-03-11-29-41.png
so i am on old baseband + Android 4.0.4?



TechnoFan said:


> So what should I do here? The docomo sim I've doesn't have any K written over it.



flash latest Android 4.0.4 (CHARGEME). it supports all sim.



TechnoFan said:


> So should I do a baseband upgrade or not?



ICS (the one we are using) doesn't support Old Baseband. Well in my mobile i "should" have new baseband but as shown by AF, its old baseband. 



TechnoFan said:


> If the sim is "not" 64K will the phone go kaput?



yes. it'll give out smoke and then explode with the power of 100 nuclear bombs 



TechnoFan said:


> Also the last time I used ClockworkMod Recovery for flashing CM7 ROM. So this time should I flash CM(ICS 4.0.4) with ClockworkMod Recovery or Amonra? Is CMR risky?



if you have CWM recovery installed, use it. the flashing of CMW itself is the tricky one. it broke the boot image once making my mobile unbootable.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> @androidfan, please explain this:
> *i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-06-03-11-29-41.png
> so i am on old baseband + Android 4.0.4?



Not expected this from you! 

Explaination (from XDA): 


> *Q: How do I know it worked?*
> A: If everything worked, you will have a working GSM (calls, 2G/3G data) with the proper ROM installed.. On stock ROMs, you can check the baseband version via hidden LG menu. It will show AMSS6150 if you flashed v20G baseband. If you see AMSS6038, then you have a baseband from v20[ABCD...] versions. If you see anything else, you have a baseband from v10? ROM. LGMDP utility also shows which ROM version does the baseband come from (see screenshot attached). *Note (CM7 users): V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009 is NOT your baseband version but some irrelevant CM7 crap.*





Here's my screeny:

*dl.dropbox.com/u/17595157/Screenshot_2012-06-03-12-37-19.png

So somehow, your phone is not showing the updated baseband.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ Thanks.



Sam said:


> flash latest Android 4.0.4 (CHARGEME). it supports all sim.
> 
> if you have CWM recovery installed, use it. the flashing of CMW itself is the tricky one. it broke the boot image once making my mobile unbootable.


Alright. Thanks. So I'm going ahead with the upgrade now with my current sim and CMW.

Just writing down the steps here in nutshell from the beginning to the end(note that my phone is already rooted and have CMW installed using ROM Manager).

1. Download the CM9 ICS ChargeMe ROM and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file).

First the baseband upgrade and *after* that I have to flash the ICS ROM? Right?

Baseband upgrade:
2. Download and install the USB DRIVER for P500 on PC.
3. Enable USB debugging in the phone.
4. Connect the phone to PC via USB.
5. Hit the home button and go to homescreen without turning on the USB storage.
6. Disable the Virtual Modem.
7. Download P500-v20G-baseband.7z and unzip it via 7-Zip.
8. Run LGMDP-v1.5.exe
9. Select Port > Select and click Connect.
10. Browse the Image Folder and select the directory where you unpacked.
11. Click OK > Don't mess with anything else > Close the window > Click Download button.
12. Let it do the job.
13. After done..The phone is upgraded to the new baseband now.
14. Backup the nv files.

Flashing ROM:
15. Power off your phone now and boot into CMW recovery mode by pressing the Volume Down, Home and Power switch keys.
16. Create a 512 MB Ext2 partition on your SD card and then convert it to Ext3.
17. Select Wipe Date/Factory Reset and then Wipe cache partition.
18. Go to advanced and choose ‘Wipe Dalvik Cache’ and then the Battery stats.
19. Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of ROM.
20. After it is finished, reboot your phone.
21. Done.

I'll be performing *exactly* these steps one after another. So if I've missed out anything, please point out.

Just taking extra care as I don't want to turn my this phone to brick and be stuck with Nokia 3100.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ You are one BIG paranoid! 

But I can feel it, since I once was too! 

Yeah, the steps are correct. All the best!! 

By the way during step 12 phone will restart normally one time. Dont disconnect there. Let it restart once more, and let the LGMDP tool show confirmation, that it's completed or something.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> @androidfan, please explain this:
> *i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-06-03-11-29-41.png
> so i am on old baseband + Android 4.0.4?



I don't know... 



TechnoFan said:


> First the baseband upgrade and *after* that I have to flash the ICS ROM? Right?



You can upgrade baseband after upgrading the ROM. Does not matter really...



Vyom said:


> ^^ You are one BIG paranoid!
> 
> But I can feel it, since I once was too!
> 
> ...



I was also very worried while upgrading my baseband...  Everything went smoothly...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Not expected this from you!



i know that. but i was referring to the date. its showing 2009 in my case. 2011 in yours and AndroidFan's mobile. WTH


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ Man! Date doesn't matter. The thing which I am trying to say is that in your case *entire baseband information *is wrong.
As stated on XDA forum, it's some CM crap.

Try to update baseband "again"..  It might solve the issue!


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 3, 2012)

Done! Upgraded the baseband and flashed ICS successfully. 
Thanks AndroidFan, Sam and Vyom. 

Any link to download Gapps for ICS?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Man! Date doesn't matter. The thing which I am trying to say is that in your case *entire baseband information *is wrong.
> As stated on XDA forum, it's some CM crap.
> 
> Try to update baseband "again"..  It might solve the issue!



DON'T mess with the baseband... 



TechnoFan said:


> Done! Upgraded the baseband and flashed ICS successfully.
> Thanks AndroidFan, Sam and Vyom.
> 
> Any link to download Gapps for ICS?



Congratulations... 

GAPPS -- Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 3, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Congratulations...
> GAPPS -- Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip


Thanks for the link!

I can't exactly recall how I flashed gapps the last time, but instead its like this:
1. Download the GAPPS and move it to SD card(no need to unzip the .zip file)
2. Boot into recovery mode
3. Select Install zip from SD card and choose the zip file of gapps.

For gapps there is "no need" to Wipe Date/Factory Reset, Wipe cache partition, etc, just a simple install zip from SD? Right?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

First of all congrats.
We need to wipe data only in case of flashing a new custom ROM. Not in any other case.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ Done.

Thanks guys for answering along my noobish questions. 

Here's mine:
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/8053/screenshot2012060317443.png

Lets explore!


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> Now i know why hephappy named the latest release as Charge Me. cause once charged, forget charging. superb battery life.



LOL!!! 
Its called Charge Me cuz there was no Offline Charging options in any of the previous release, and they told that this one solves that Issue. But my phone gets stuck to the battery symbol once its powered off. And it doesnt Charge. Dunno what is the issue. And the Battery life is pathetic. I was using Dynamite V_2 and flashed Chargeme yesterday, looks like I made a mistake, the battery is poor. 

Now going to try SLIM ROM, even though it is in Beta stages there are has been no update since a month after it was started, but the feedback had been battery life was excellent. 

Even if SLIM doesnt work, i mite end up with Dynamite v_2 ROM!!

I am trying to upload the pics, but I am getting an error: Upload failed. I reduced the size of the file. Did everything still not able to find out. Anyone has solution? 

I thought of putting up the Screenshots of SLIM ROM!! 
Looks good. Let me test the battery and tell you how it is. And there are known bugs also.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ Are SIM ROM and Dynamite v_2 ROM based on ICS?

And try ShootMe app for taking screenshots.


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 4, 2012)

^^slim is based on ics, don't know about dynamite v_2 rom.
@prasath is slim available for o1(i don't think so)


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah there is one that was actually started, he said that he will update it along, but after a month i dont see any update. Here is the link [MAY7][ROM] SlimGen|v2.0 PRE-BETA|4.0.4 IceCreamSandwhich ICS - xda-developers 

And I want to upload the screenshots but not able to. I am getting Upload failed. Any idea why??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> And I want to upload the screenshots but not able to. I am getting Upload failed. Any idea why??



Maybe it's application specific. I used to get error while downloading anything using dropbox app, while every other thing used to work flawlessly.
But there are various methods to send pictures in Android.

1. Using dropbox
2. Sending through GMail app
3. Google plus app also syncs pics in your Google account
4. Bluetooth transfer to some other mobile
5. Browsing SD card content via PC
or the best full proof method:
6. Browsing SD card content using a card reader


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 4, 2012)

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-19-21.png

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-35-06.png

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-24-42.png

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-23-45.png

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-20-18.png

*i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q623/prasathlr/Screenshot_2012-06-04-02-19-55.png



Vyom said:


> Maybe it's application specific. I used to get error while downloading anything using dropbox app, while every other thing used to work flawlessly.
> But there are various methods to send pictures in Android.
> 
> 1. Using dropbox
> ...




I am not able to upload it to Thinkdigit Forum, Now had uploaded it in photobucket, checkout


----------



## williamcharles (Jun 4, 2012)

AOKP Build #38 by me...
[ROM|Unofficial] AOKP (4.0.4) Build #38 (Best Customizable Rom now much more stable) - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2012)

quite a long list of changes. does AOKP have the audio problem like CM9? when headphone is plugged in and one receives sms/notification ringtone is sourced to headphones and music to loudspeaker? i heard its a CM specific bug but yet to be fixed.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 5, 2012)

guys can I install cm7 on htc explorer.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys can I install cm7 on htc explorer.



If your device is not listed on this page.. Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers, then I guess NO. 

Btw... I wonder what happened to MIUI ROM for our phone! :/
Sam and AndroidFan.. any idea?

Update: nevermind.. found the MIUI ROM: [ROM][WIP][ICS 4.0.4][Unofficial] MIUI PORT by DHK [2.5.4][hotfix3] - xda-developers

Anyone tried it?


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2012)

I have tried many roms you can say almost every rom...from iOS to windows based n all cm9 too

but I dont know what makes me to stick to stock only 

anyways can you tell me why CM roms take patchy pictures? I have seen that on almost all custom roms.
Also do i need additional (modem) drivers on my PC to connect my fone to the internet though PC?


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> If your device is not listed on this page.. Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers, then I guess NO.
> 
> Btw... I wonder what happened to MIUI ROM for our phone! :/
> Sam and AndroidFan.. any idea?
> ...



MIUI I tried a ICS 4.0.4 Was very good by looks and performance, but the only BIG disadvantage was the battery drain. It was too bad. Wudn't even stand for 24 hours. I had to charge it twice, but was very sad that I had to replace. 

Now am using SlimROM, Superb battery backup, all the ICS rom came for maximum 12-14 hours from full charge to 10%, but this one is too good. Its been 10 hours since i charged it fully and as now its still in 65%. I just can't believe it. I am using like normally as i used other ROM, browsing(2G), playing games, and I text a lot, hearing music 1 hour each in morning and evening and still its in 65% 
 I found new notification for ppl who text a lot, if you keep msg tone in silent, then this is the best. The 4 hardware button flash lights when you get a SMS or Missed call 
This I had been searchng a lot and thankfully I found it


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

expect a sudden battery drop. try rebooting mobile to get the surprise.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2012)

Prasathlr post reminded of discussing a couple of annoyances for me in using the hephappy's CHARGEME ROM.

1. I can access the notification bar even on the lock screen. (this might be the feature though). So it sometimes accidentally causes the phone to unlock, if I pull the notification drawer out and then click on any notification. Once I accidentally switched to 3G. Cost me 20 rupees straight. 

2. The hardware buttons lights starts on touching the touch screen too. Previously it used to activate just when the buttons were pressed. It causes more battery to be used.


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah the battery is dropping suddenly after reboot. I think so, came down by 4% in 20 mins, will tell after a longer run. 

And I read that notification during lockscreen is an actual addition, but it doesn't work when pattern and pin lock is enabled. 

And I personally felt Dynamite was better than Chargeme. LOVEME is better than CHargeme, my opinion.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Prasathlr post reminded of discussing a couple of annoyances for me in using the hephappy's CHARGEME ROM.
> 
> 1. I can access the notification bar even on the lock screen. (this might be the feature though). So it sometimes accidentally causes the phone to unlock, if I pull the notification drawer out and then click on any notification. Once I accidentally switched to 3G. Cost me 20 rupees straight.
> 
> 2. The hardware buttons lights starts on touching the touch screen too. Previously it used to activate just when the buttons were pressed. It causes more battery to be used.



1. Notification drawer in lockscreen is an ICS feature... My phone also got unlocked a couple of times in my jeans...

2. Don't have this issue on my phone...


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a basic question.

To implement the latest changes made in any custom ROM, do we have to flash the ROM again or there is update notification? And that installs changes automatically?

Guys,

Anybody used this ROM ?

(JUNE1)|ROM|G-T-R V7| SLICK! SLIM! SNAPPY! | MyLove SOUL for my OptimusOne | 76.9FPS! - xda-developers

I'm gonna flash it today. Im just doubtful about the battery performance.

And I want to back-up all my sms on SD card or PC and restore when I flash the new ROM. is it possible, how do I do that?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2012)

nope. unless there is nightly build and you have something like Rom Manager that can check for updates, no possible. also best to wipe everything and then flash.

backup sms? i think yes but no idea about restoring. though GoSMS should have such utility built in.



Vyom said:


> 2. The hardware buttons lights starts on touching the touch screen too. Previously it used to activate just when the buttons were pressed. It causes more battery to be used.



thats a problem and which is yet to be fixed. maybe it is for buttonless mobiles. Though you can disable the lights in the keys. i have done it once using a script.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> nope. unless there is nightly build and you have something like Rom Manager that can check for updates, no possible. also best to wipe everything and then flash.
> 
> backup sms? i think yes but no idea about restoring. though GoSMS should have such utility built in.



Okay... means we have to again flash ROM with new changes 
  

Anyways, I've got this app- SMS Backup & Restore.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2012)

yes. you can wipe cache and flash it but i don't encourage to do that. though rarely but you may face some instability problem.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah.. SMS backup and Restore is the best backup app which I had discovered. It backs up your messages in your Google account. And is tad easy to restore! 



Sam said:


> thats a problem and which is yet to be fixed. maybe it is for buttonless mobiles. Though you can disable the lights in the keys. i have done it once using a script.



I have to find that script then. No use for me of the lights on button!


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to share my story.........

1) I 1st rooted and updated from stock Froyo to CM 7 - 2.3.5

2) Used it for several months, tried sooo many apps, various launchers, themes, etc.

3) Thought of upgrading to ICS last week. Didn't know the "baseband" thingy. I flashed the CM9 and got irritated.

4) Tried to update the baseband. No luck somehow. Instead of going back to stock ROMs or I opted for CM7.2 - 2.3.7 but that was again for new baseband.  My bad... I should have read the thread properly. 

5) Again flashed the CM7. Spent some time searching for new ROMs.

6) Decided to flash the Slick Slim MyLove ROM that was for new and old baseband.

7) Screwed something during flash process and screen got stuck at the logo  

THat was height of frustration 

8) Managed to flash the Stock Gingerbread ROM on new baseband using KDZ updater. It's working fine now.

I have some things to ask-

Is my phone got unrooted? How do I confirm that?

Im not going to use this stock GB 2.2.3 ROM for a long. Would like to flash some good featured, flashy UI, stable ROM - obviously unofficial.

Thinking of CM9 ChargeME, GTR V7 and GingerBlur V3 - found on XDA, all having fairly good reviews except few minor bugs reported.

Friends, I need some suggestions here pls......


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

Whoa! 
Congo for surviving KDZ aka The Brick Maker machine! 

Anyway, I am using CHARGEME since a week now. It's very stable. No major bugs. I would say battery life is good too, but that depends on your usage patterns.

All the best.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea had almost bricked..

I suppose it's unrooted now. How do I confirm that?


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 6, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> I would like to share my story.........
> 
> 1) I 1st rooted and updated from stock Froyo to CM 7 - 2.3.5
> 
> ...



If there is SuperUser icon in your app list then it means your phone is rooted. But now its not rooted as u used KDZ, it completely resets everything!! 

You can flash new baseband even after applying whatever ROM u wanted to flash. Evrything works fine, you dont find Network that's all  

Root> Install Custom Recovery> Flash New baseband> Custom ROM!! 

Everything is explained in detail here [HOWTO] Rooting, Installing - Android SDK, Custom Recovery, Custom ROM's - xda-developers


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

come on boys, its time to ditch LG P500


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> come on boys, its time to ditch LG P500


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> Yea had almost bricked..
> 
> I suppose it's unrooted now. How do I confirm that?



SuperApp is there in menu? else its not rooted.



Vyom said:


>



next time, seriously 



bubusam13 said:


> come on boys, its time to ditch LG P500



even newly announced sub 10k Android mobiles trail the *legendary* Optimus One. Not only in sold numbers, DEV love and loyalty.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> come on boys, its time to ditch LG P500


Get out.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> even newly announced sub 10k Android mobiles trail the *legendary* Optimus One. Not only in sold numbers, DEV love and loyalty.



Cheers to that!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


>



 recycle it. You should discuss about recycling P500 here in this thread other than modding it.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> SuperApp is there in menu? else its not rooted.
> 
> 
> 
> next time, seriously





prasathlr said:


> If there is SuperUser icon in your app list then it means your phone is rooted. But now its not rooted as u used KDZ, it completely resets everything!!
> 
> You can flash new baseband even after applying whatever ROM u wanted to flash. Evrything works fine, you dont find Network that's all
> 
> ...



So I have to root again. Just came to know that rooting the stock gingerbread ROM is bit complicated, Z4root doesn't work :\

Okay... Now I'm on new baseband LG-P500-V20g. 

Please suggest me a good ROM. what's the difference between CM9 Nightly and ChargMe?

Is it really worth going to ICS Rom or wait it to be more stable? And right now flash CM7.2 based ROM which is more stable than any Cm9 and also has ICS looks. I'm confused 

Has anybody tried the GTR or GingerBlur ROMs?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> You should discuss about recycling P500 here in this thread other than modding it.



I reported your post. You don't deserve posting in this thread.

Can't believe the person I tried to help in *Andriod thread* is back stabbing us in our own thread!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Oh my my...  Now a days you should never speak the truth. Aniwz, I visited this thread first time and will seldom visit again.



Vyom said:


> I reported your post. You don't deserve posting in this thread.
> 
> Can't believe the person I tried to help in *Andriod thread* is back stabbing us in our own thread!



  I was just kidding. You got too emotional about your P500.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> You got too emotional about your P500.



No. I am didn't get too emotional with my P500. It's my better half. It completes me. So the next time don't even dare to say anything to belove O1. 


Lolz.. I too was kidding. Don't take it on your heart! But do try to understand other people's sentiments next time.


----------



## chandrudme (Jun 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Whoa!
> Congo for surviving KDZ aka The Brick Maker machine!
> 
> Anyway, I am using CHARGEME since a week now. It's very stable. No major bugs. I would say battery life is good too, but that depends on your usage patterns.
> ...



battery life is pathetic in my mob with CHARGEME  have u flashed any other kernel?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ohh you were kidding. I was kidding that I was kidding, I was not


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ohh you were kidding. I was kidding that I was kidding, I was not



What makes you think I was not lying? You are just one step away from being banned, you know that?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2012)

@babusam13, Please post if you have any real query. Otherwise don't create Offtopic posts.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> Please suggest me a good ROM. what's the difference between CM9 Nightly and ChargMe?
> 
> Is it really worth going to ICS Rom or wait it to be more stable? And right now flash CM7.2 based ROM which is more stable than any Cm9 and also has ICS looks. I'm confused



Right now, CM9 Nightly = CHARGEME ROM. (If I am not mistaken).
And it's totally worth going to ICS ROM (not if all that matters to you is battery life). CHARGEME is as stable as an ICS ROM could be for our phone. Currently using it. It's superb.

PS: ICS looks is not the same as ICS ROM.


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 7, 2012)

> PS: ICS looks is not the same as ICS ROM.


Wish there was a like button!!  

And The ICS is so awesome with its looks that I just cant stand the GB ROM's. Looks so awful!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Once you get used to ICS, it is very hard to go back to GB... The smoothness because of hardware acceleration is extraordinary... Many extra features also present... Its very hard to go back to GB...


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Once you get used to ICS, it is very hard to go back to GB... The smoothness because of hardware acceleration is extraordinary... Many extra features also present... Its very hard to go back to GB...



Exactly . :beer:


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

Yesterday my 2G plan expired. And I am all geared up to try 3G on CHARGEME ROM. 
Was just wondering what happened to Airtel's Rs 200,1 GB plan.

Please refer this thread to discuss.


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2012)

So I too just flashed CHARGEME. Needless to say that its AWESOME. 
Another thing that I found interesting was the music player Apolo, which was not there in LOVEME. I really like the white theme . Everything looks good in white . 
I wonder who will create a ThemeChooser White theme .


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ I hated white theme. It's not good on the eyes specially when using the player at night (before sleeping) 

So, I downloaded this black theme instead: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andrew.google.music.blacktheme..

Now it's awesome!


----------



## Neo (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay. So you use your phone daily 1-2 hours  before sleeping. :sly:
You can lower the brightness .
But still , the light blue and white color combination is perfect .


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 7, 2012)

All right guys... I'll give a try to ChargeME. The zip file is ready with me. Just figuring out the rooting process of this stock ROM. Then I'll flash the ChargeMe.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 7, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> come on boys, its time to ditch LG P500



If I sell my 14 month old Optimus One right now, I might get back Rs 4k.

I add another 6k into it and take that 10k to buy a new phone. What can I get which can replace my O1? As I see it, there is nothing yet...

Maybe in 6 months, Sony Xperia U or HTC One V would mature enough to warrant a shift. Maybe a new SGS II for 18k would be a good deal in January 2013... Till then, keep using the workhorse O1 to the max...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

Activated 3G for the very first time.
Sure is feeling fast 
I have taken measures such as to update app only on wifi. Since 3G is still not that cheap 

Found no problems in using 3G till now on CHARGEME. But have to keep an eye on battery consumed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 7, 2012)

I had updated to the latest CM9 Nightlies yesterday...

My phone crashed 3 times. It would not boot into Android after that... The only way to boot into Android was to go to recovery. clear Cache and Dalvik Cache...

After that, it booted to Android, worked for a little while, and crashed again.

Did the same procedure again. But it crashed again after a while...

Then, did factory reset, wiped system, and restored CHARGEME Nandroid backup I had taken a couple of days ago...

Crashed again...

But its working right now... Don't know when it will give up again...  I have not overclocked at all... I am on standard 600/480 OnDemand...

Is my hardware dying? Would a clean reinstall solve the problem? Will have to find out...


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 7, 2012)

@AndroidFan :

That's discouraging me to flash ChargeMe. Crashed means exactly what?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> @AndroidFan :
> 
> That's discouraging me to flash ChargeMe. Crashed means exactly what?



Go ahead and flash CHARGEME... It is good.

What happened was, I was trying to take a screenshot for the Post your Lockscreen thread on this forum. At that time, the phone because unresponsive, screen off, but buttons still glowing...

Removed battery and reinserted, then restarted. It showed the LG Logo, then shut down again. Tried again, this time it showed a white battery logo, then shut down again. At that time, my battery was 75%+... I don't know why it happened. The phone is fine now... I am back to CHARGEME ROM...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I had updated to the latest CM9 *Nightlies* yesterday...



this is why. Nightly are auto builds without any kind of testing.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 8, 2012)

guys im stuck at cynogen mod 9 logo :/


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 8, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> guys im stuck at cynogen mod 9 logo :/



Reboot to Recovery... Clear cache and Dalvik cache...


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 8, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Reboot to Recovery... Clear cache and Dalvik cache...


already done that and able to use it but whats with safe mode? it is appearing at bottom left corner.

Also i want to transfer songs to mobile i cant connect to pc i have mass storage enabled too...


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 8, 2012)

*Gingerbreak isn't working with my LG P500*

My software ver is 

Android ver 2.3.3

LG-P500-V20d


----------



## Nipun (Jun 8, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Also i want to transfer songs to mobile i cant connect to pc i have mass storage enabled too...



This is happening with me too. When connecting the phone, windows says "Failed to install device drivers"


----------



## Shibaprasad (Jun 8, 2012)

@nipun 
go to LG India site find LG P500 model then go to support tab download windows driver, disconnect phone and install driver, connect phone and wait for a minute for windows to discover your phone(do nothing). then choose mass storage mode from your phone to transfer files or live it for other use

At last I rooted my phone and install a custom rom.


I download this CyanogenMod 7.2 RC3 from CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Ice Cream Sandwich, is it a genuine website to download cyanogenmod. And is it ok to use my google account in it?
plz reply


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just rooted my O1. Ready to flash ICE ROM. I was just going through XDA look new updates. And came across this thread. If im not wrong it's the same ChargeMe thread renamed PREMATURE.

[STABLE][ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][07.JUN.2012][PREMATURE] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers

Is this different than ChargeMe? IT's something Premature. What does these names mean? It's updated 7-June, so latest. Shall I flash this than instead of ChargeMe?

EDIT : ohh sorry.. Im so hasty for ICS that did not go down the page...    Premature is the Stable 2.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ Yeah, PREMATURE is the new updated ROM by hephappy. But one thing I don't understand. If "everything" works then why is it named, "*PRE*MATURE" 

Anyway, if it's really not completely matured, I think I am going to skip this one. Changing ROM is a PITA when it's your primary phone.



Shibaprasad said:


> I download this CyanogenMod 7.2 RC3 from CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Ice Cream Sandwich, is it a genuine website to download cyanogenmod. And is it ok to use my google account in it?
> plz reply



Yeah, it's Cyanogenmod's own website. And about using your google account with it.. well it's your decision.
At least I use my google account in the CM rom's that I use.



Shibaprasad said:


> *Gingerbreak isn't working with my LG P500*



Try other rooting apps. Like Z4root. Search for more in "FAQ about Rooting, Custom ROM" thread.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 8, 2012)

Flashed the CM9 Premature. It's great..... muuaaah cyanogen 

Following the instruction on XDA thread, I tried this -

Install LINK2SD from GPlay, select ext3 and reboot.
Open Link2SD: Select AutoLink from Preferences.

But not working. It's saying 

_Mount script cannot be created.
mount: Invalid argument
ext3 may not be supported on your device. Try FAT32 on the second partition._

What does it mean and what shall I do now?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ Have you even created the ext partition on your SD card?
You can make one from Recovery. Looks for detailed instructions on that thread.


----------



## Neo (Jun 9, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Also i want to transfer songs to mobile i cant connect to pc i have mass storage enabled too...





Nipun said:


> This is happening with me too. When connecting the phone, windows says "Failed to install device drivers"





Shibaprasad said:


> @nipun
> go to LG India site find LG P500 model then go to support tab download windows driver, disconnect phone and install driver, connect phone and wait for a minute for windows to discover your phone(do nothing). then choose mass storage mode from your phone to transfer files or live it for other use


xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 9, 2012)

Neo said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



Thank you very much


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally time to reflash my O1. Any recommendations? I'm looking for something stable and smooth. With a good battery life. I've had enough of unstable nightlies for now


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Yeah, PREMATURE is the new updated ROM by hephappy. But one thing I don't understand. If "everything" works then why is it named, "*PRE*MATURE"



maybe cause the next stable build will be revolutionary. something new added. cause till now all we have since last 3-4 builds is bug fixes.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 9, 2012)

im on CHARGEME ROM when i move apps to SD using link2sd, widgets are gone :/
how to get it back?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> im on CHARGEME ROM when i move apps to SD using link2sd, widgets are gone :/
> how to get it back?



Move them back to Phone memory. Simple as that.
Gadgets don't work if moved to card.



Sam said:


> maybe cause the next stable build will be revolutionary. something new added. cause till now all we have since last 3-4 builds is bug fixes.



Ummm...  waiting for it


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 9, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> im on CHARGEME ROM when i move apps to SD using link2sd, widgets are gone :/
> how to get it back?



Don't move apps to SD using link2SD... its in the name... Link those apps to SD, don't move them. This way, all your widgets and keyboards will continue to work, and you will get a lot of space for all the apps you need...


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not able to play videos in premature ics rom. Is there any fix available or will it be available in a month or two?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2012)

utkarsh009 said:


> I'm not able to play videos in premature ics rom. Is there any fix available or will it be available in a month or two?



Well, theoretically if videos can play in my CHARGEME then it should play in PREMATURE.

Some questions:
1. Are you sure they are in supported formats (mp4, and not flv etc)?
2. Are you sure you are not trying to play vids of high res?
3. Can you play videos in Youtube app?
4. Which player have you tried?


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

utkarsh009 said:


> I'm not able to play videos in premature ics rom. Is there any fix available or will it be available in a month or two?



We still need OpenMax drivers to get H/W Decoding enabled.
Till then you can use MX Video Player n stuff to play normal mp4 videos.
FLV might lag too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

cyanide911 said:


> Finally time to reflash my O1. Any recommendations? I'm looking for something stable and smooth. With a good battery life. I've had enough of unstable nightlies for now



You can always use ICS as like others..!!

Or if you are concerned about stability and battery life then Oxygen v2.8 is the way to go


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, theoretically if videos can play in my CHARGEME then it should play in PREMATURE.
> 
> Some questions:
> 1. Are you sure they are in supported formats (mp4, and not flv etc)?
> ...



All my videos are 640x360 and I was able to play them in cm7.2 and all are in mp4 format. I use mobo player. Is there any hope that qualcomm will release openmax  libraries for armv6?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2012)

utkarsh009 said:


> All my videos are 640x360 and I was able to play them in cm7.2 and all are in mp4 format. I use mobo player. Is there any hope that qualcomm will release openmax  libraries for armv6?



They did released some drivers last time. So chances are indeed high.

But I can play small resolution vids on my CHARGEME ROM quite fine. Also can play YT videos in the app too. Must be something wrong with this ROM. Or you need a good player. Try playing in other player mentioned in above post.

Also do one thing. Install Astro file manager if not already done so. And open the video file from that.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

cyanide911 said:


> Finally time to reflash my O1. Any recommendations? I'm looking for something stable and smooth. With a good battery life. I've had enough of unstable nightlies for now



The best looking and absolutely bugfree ROM for O1 right now.
Moto Razr


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> They did released some drivers last time. So chances are indeed high.
> 
> But I can play small resolution vids on my CHARGEME ROM quite fine. Also can play YT videos in the app too. Must be something wrong with this ROM. Or you need a good player. Try playing in other player mentioned in above post.
> 
> Also do one thing. Install Astro file manager if not already done so. And open the video file from that.



HQ 480p videos don't run well on ICS... I have tested them. No openmax drivers available...


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 11, 2012)

@cyanide911 if you want a absolutely stable and bug free rom then oxygen is for you. flash the latest version. it's very smooth and benchmark scores are awesome


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> @cyanide911 if you want a absolutely stable and bug free rom then try oxygen is for you. flash the latest version. it's very smooth and benchmark scores are awesome



Really? How much? 
I get 55+ in Neocore on CHARGEME Rom.


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ yeah neocore score is same for me in chargeme. but in oxygen it was about 62fps. oxygen is based on gb so not using it now


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 12, 2012)

Switched back to GTR V7.8+.......ICS is still not mature.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

utkarsh009 said:


> Switched back to GTR V7.8+.......ICS is still not mature.



Yeah. I am too waiting for it become, "MATURE"!  (Pun intended).


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 13, 2012)

utkarsh009 said:


> Switched back to GTR V7.8+.......ICS is still not mature.



CM9 is indeed premature... 

Flashed GTR 7.8+
Probably the best ROM for O1. I must say it rocks \m/


----------



## X-jo (Jun 16, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> CM9 is indeed premature...
> 
> Flashed GTR 7.8+
> Probably the best ROM for O1. I must say it rocks \m/



better battery than Kang A8?


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 17, 2012)

X-jo said:


> better battery than Kang A8?



That I don't know.

Any idea if we can get the new cover? Not the silicon cover or leather pouch, I mean the skin or whatever you call it. Just like original with GoogleTM printed on the back side?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2012)

Today morning my phone was not booting after I recharged it from zero. But it booted when I tried to reboot through the recovery.

Then, when today at work I was watching a video on Youtube app (on WiFi) it just rebooted on it's own. I am skeptical now. Can it be due to the missing HWA on PREMATURE ROM?

I am desperately waiting for the updated ROM and Qualcomm to release the drivers!


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Today morning my phone was not booting after I recharged it from zero. But it booted when I tried to reboot through the recovery.


Yup, I've to do this exactly to boot my phone when it runs out of battery completely.



Vyom said:


> Then, when today at work I was watching a video on Youtube app (on WiFi) it just rebooted on it's own. I am skeptical now. Can it be due to the missing HWA on PREMATURE ROM?


The same thing happened for me. I was watching a video on Youtube app and the phone rebooted and battery dropped by 7% in one go. Also all 640x360 video lags every 2-3 secs. Video playback is screwed.



Vyom said:


> I am desperately waiting for the updated ROM and Qualcomm to release the drivers!


Same.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 18, 2012)

My problem occurs when I long press the power button to get to the shutdown, reboot and screenshot menu... Rarely, on these occasions, the phone hangs. Then refuses to boot Android... The only way to recover, is to boot into custom recovery and wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache...

It has happened 3 times in the last few days...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ If MATURE ROM doesn't solve these bugs.. I am afraid I will have to downgrade to GB or something.
There are many ROM's out there which are stable enough and provide excellent battery life. If there's no other way, I will have to move away from CM.

Just hoping for the best.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

wait for Oxygen based on Android 4.0.4 but the base maybe CM9 i.e. problem continues.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

Got surprisingly good battery life today. After 17hrs and 17 min, still left with 32% battery life! 

Looks like, Premature ROM bura man gaya, mera pichle post se!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> Any idea if we can get the new cover? Not the silicon cover or leather pouch, I mean the skin or whatever you call it. Just like original with GoogleTM printed on the back side?



check this
Welcome to MyStyle - Abb INDIA Karega STYLE Se Shopping.!!

this site has grown much now..earlier it was only selling mobile skins


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 19, 2012)

Hephappy's RedPill is here... -- [STABLE][ROM][CM9][ICS][4.0.4][19.JUN.2012][REDPILL] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers

BTW, anyone has experience with William Charles AOKP?


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 19, 2012)

same reboot problems while playing youtube videos. I m facing this problem from the day I installed it and it was the day it got uploaded

I am too waiting for ics based oxygen but not a cm9 based port. for me gb oxygen was totally bug free and absolutely smooth. somedoby please confirm about the battery life on hehappy's new update


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 19, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> same reboot problems while playing youtube videos. I m facing this problem from the day I installed it and it was the day it got uploaded
> 
> I am too waiting for ics based oxygen but not a cm9 based port. for me gb oxygen was totally bug free and absolutely smooth. somedoby please confirm about the battery life on hehappy's new update



Its not CM9's fault... Openmax drivers are not available. So, all the video rendering (software) has to be done by the CPU instead of using hardware to do it as in Gingerbread... But our poor CPU cannot handle it, and so the phone can restart while viewing long videos...

CM7 Gingerbread is also totally awesome... just as good as Oxygen ROM...

CM9 has good battery life. I have flashed Redpill now... Will report here if battery life degrades after this upgrade... Need 24 hours to test...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

*Red Pill*
*"The red pill represents embracing the sometimes painful truth of reality. The red pill lead to Neo's escape out of the Matrix into the "real world"."*

Hmm.. 

So does it means, hephappy have released a ROM which if accepted is capable to show the truth of reality? If flashing REDPILL is a choice which leads out of the Matrix of custom ROMs and let me venture into the darkness of what lies ahead in true reality....
...
I am better without taking the REDPILL!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

redpill made all the difference for neo. maybe for our mobile too. if the UI gets butter smooth & games run slightly better, linaro does work then.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2012)

This is related to LG Optimus Net. Since there is no dedicated thread for this phone so I thought will put it here.

Guys I installed Go Launcher in my LG optimus net however when I try to add Color note widget on of the screens I don't seem to have the application available in the list. However when I check in all programs I do see Color note and also if I use the default launcher of LG I can add Color note. Could this problem be because I moved Color Note to SD  Card?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

yes. to use color note the app must be in phone memory. i am using it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Yes, if application is moved to card, it can't be used as a widget.
If you want to use it as a widget and still want to conserve space, try linking to card, instead of moving them, using Link2SD. But for that you will need to make a partition in card. (=formatting it once).


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

[BLUEPILL]  
Neo died cause he took the RedPill. Now maybe he'll live


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> [BLUEPILL]
> Neo died cause he took the RedPill. Now maybe he'll live



So not to upgrade to Red Pill was a smart choice after all! 
Well, I am still waiting for Mature!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 21, 2012)

BluePill already? The only issue with RedPill was slightly bigger battery drain... No other bugs encountered... Everything working fine... (webview bug still present)

Will flash BluePill anyway...

I want to try William Charles AOKP... Anyone has tried it before?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So not to upgrade to Red Pill was a smart choice after all!



i was downloading and download got interrupted. Didn't download again.



Vyom said:


> Well, I am still waiting for Mature!



Wait for Jelly Beans mature 



AndroidFan said:


> I want to try William Charles AOKP... Anyone has tried it before?



Yes tested the first Beta1 build. Didn't like cause the customization option was not upto the mark but was stable never the less.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 22, 2012)

I am facing strange problem since yesterday.

I had earlier flashed the stock GB ROM on the new baseband. So did not separately tried upgrading to v20g. It got upgraded to v20g with the ROM itself. Then I tried CM9 and finally settled on to GTR 7.8 ROM. Using this for a couple of days without any problem.

But yesterday, my phone was in pocket and it did not ring/sms for a long time. I just checked out of curiosity and got shocked when there was NO SIM CARD  emergency calls only!! 

After a reboot, I got back the network. Didn't take it much seriously. In the evening again the same happened. Now, I rebooted and still NO SIM CARD  I reflashed the ROM. Got network for say 3 minutes, then again NO SIM  Then I did factory reset, after that got the network. Everything was ok until today morning when I woke up and checked, there was NO SIM only emergency calls! 

Now, I have restored stock gingerbread ROM from the recovery. After reboot, there was network for 20 seconds, then disappeared, and appeared .....

I did not play with the baseband upgrade. Everything was normal for around 10 days after flashing GTR rom. Suddenly this problem occurred  Why is this happening???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2012)

have you checked different sim? also clean the sim contacts.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> Wait for Jelly Beans mature



I sense a sarcasm! 
Dude, was just kidding!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I sense a sarcasm!



you always do 



Vyom said:


> Dude, was just kidding!



the builds by hephappy are pretty stable now. I didn't face a single FC in last 2 months other than the regular ones that opera mini throws at me


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> the builds by hephappy are pretty stable now. I didn't face a single FC in last 2 months other than the regular ones that opera mini throws at me



Well, except that the mobile restart sometimes when I play a YT vid, and recently almost every call drops at least one time randomly, the ROM is pretty stable for me too!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, except that the mobile restart sometimes when I play a YT vid, and recently almost every call drops at least one time randomly, the ROM is pretty stable for me too!



some of my calls range over 30min and yet haven't came across any call dropping. but the YT video restart is good enough reason for those who watch videos online.


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ I too didn't have any call drop issues nor do I have any concern about performance. I am only concerned about very fast battery drains and restarts when watching videos. qualcomm please release some more drivers for arm v6 based socs. and team cm please take care about the battery life


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 1, 2012)

I am having a strange issue 

My android screen wont dim once I lock it
and whenever i unlock it I get a dialog box
Saying Complete Action Using 
Clock 
Alarm Clock Plus

I am not able to use my phone now as I get this dialog bx repeatedly no matter what I am doing it just keep popping up again and again

Can anyone give me link of latest stable ROM i think flashing it would fix it I havent visited XDA since a long time so plz help ASAP

Update 
I uninstalled Alarm Clock Plus so now Clock keeps on opening again and again on its own

Android Info -
Version - 2.3.5
Kernel - 2.6..32.42 - franco kernel v18
Mod - CM 7.1.0 RC1 Thunderg-KANG


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

Cyanogenmod 9.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I am having a strange issue
> 
> My android screen wont dim once I lock it
> and whenever i unlock it I get a dialog box
> ...



You should update... Your phone is seriously outdated...

CM9 is excellent and smooth... everything works except HQ videos...

CM7 is also very good and feature complete... Android 2.3.7... take your pick from Sam's link above...


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> Cyanogenmod 9.



Thanks a lot Sam

In instruction it says

```
Partition sdcard: swap-size: 64MB, Ext2-size: 300MB, Continue partitioning, SD:ext2 to ext3
```

Well I could go in Advanced and Debugging Menu select “Partition SD Card” in recovery and set swap size  and ext size but

there is no option for 300mb there for ext
and what does he imply by continue partitioning 
how change ext2 to ext3

PS - I am using Clockwork Mod Recovery version 5.xx


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2012)

@mohityadavx: As discussed in IRC, I hope doubt are clear.

@Sam: "TINYLIGHT"!

"You will have 13MB free space on system after installed rom+gapps"
What does this exactly mean?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> @Sam: "TINYLIGHT"!
> 
> "You will have 13MB free space on system after installed rom+gapps"
> What does this exactly mean?



i don't know. i have been stripping useless apps/files off all CM9 rom i have tested since quite sometime.

system have less than 2-3MB space usually but if you flash rom and gapps then maybe the extra folder is dumped into sd card so you have that 13MB of free space.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> i don't know. i have been stripping useless apps/files off all CM9 rom i have tested since quite sometime.
> 
> system have less than 2-3MB space usually but if you flash rom and gapps then maybe the extra folder is dumped into sd card so you have that 13MB of free space.



I still didn't get it.
Are you talking about internal memory? IIRC, when I installed CHARGEME I hadn't have any such shortage of internal memory!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hephappy says I will get 13 MB free on system... But I have 16 MB free according to Link2SD...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I still didn't get it.
> Are you talking about internal memory? IIRC, when I installed CHARGEME I hadn't have any such shortage of internal memory!



some members complained about play store crash or so. was due to lack of internal memory if i remember correctly.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice.. Cyanogenmod 9 is finally available.. Everything works according to them.. Trying it out right now.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 2, 2012)

wanna try cm9 by hephappy. bt confused with the sd card partition. hav 8gb card. i wanna part da card like this...
ext4 = 1.2gb
swap = 512mb
fat32 = rest

is it ok ?

and also as i am on miks 6.5.7 with old BB, should i first flash new BB based rom (here cm9) and then reboot and flash new BB? can anyone plz tell steps? i knw, bt wanna be sure, dnt want to brick da phone 

and when should i flsh gapps ??

thx..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> and also as i am on miks 6.5.7 with old BB, should i first flash new BB based rom (here cm9) and then reboot and flash new BB? can anyone plz tell steps? i knw, bt wanna be sure, dnt want to brick da phone



i guess you already know the steps. just remember to turn off LGE Modem from device manager else mobile may get stuck and process won't complete. And yes, keep backup of the IMEI file that will be created. You never know when you need it.



gmg9 said:


> and when should i flsh gapps ??



flash rom. reboot. flash gapps.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> i guess you already know the steps.



yes, i knw da steps. and also saw how hephappy described da steps. bt jst want to confirm from u guys, cause u actually flashed da cm9.



> just remember to turn off LGE Modem from device manager else mobile may get stuck and process won't complete. And yes, keep backup of the IMEI file that will be created. You never know when you need it.



thx man. will remember dat too.



> flash rom. reboot. flash gapps.



all right.

but one thing still not cleard. how i partition da card. will i follow my way or hephappy way ? how u guys did? do u use link2sd or s2e ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 2, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> wanna try cm9 by hephappy. bt confused with the sd card partition. hav 8gb card. i wanna part da card like this...
> ext4 = 1.2gb
> swap = 512mb
> fat32 = rest
> ...



512 MB Swap? What good does that do?

All these months, I was using CM9 with ZERO swap... even though 64 MB is recommended. Only recently I reformatted the SD card to create that swap size... and reduced EXT4 from 1 GB to 768 MB, because it just does not fill up. I have a ton of apps... and less than 400 MB is full...

Also, actually, using EXT3 now instead of EXT4... I hear it is actually supported by Hephappy's ROM instead of EXT4. Although I never faced any issues with EXT4 either, and it felt slightly faster...



gmg9 said:


> but one thing still not cleard. how i partition da card. will i follow my way or hephappy way ? how u guys did? do u use link2sd or s2e ??



I use Link2SD... It is excellent...

My current partition setup is... 8 GB class 4 card - 768 MB EXT3, 64 MB Swap, rest is FAT32 or whatever is the default...


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 2, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> 512 MB Swap? What good does that do?
> 
> All these months, I was using CM9 with ZERO swap... even though 64 MB is recommended. Only recently I reformatted the SD card to create that swap size... and reduced EXT4 from 1 GB to 768 MB, because it just does not fill up. I have a ton of apps... and less than 400 MB is full...
> 
> ...



thx a ton to clear my doubts so informative way. 
ext3 or ext4 which recommended ? though instruction by hephappy shows ext3... 

*now facing confusion with flashing new BB. 
*
the xda "flashing new BB" last step says "Let it do the job. It will backup your IMEI and MACs to .NV2 file, reboot your phone to emergency mode, flash recovery, reboot and restore the NV2 backup. "

so my q is dat, will the LGMDP also flash new recovery?? do i hav to insert the amonra recovery image in da LGMDP unzipped folder ??
i am already using amonra recovery ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2012)

no. it'll simply change baseband nothing else. and yes simply plug in & start the process. no need to enter emergency mode or so.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> no. it'll simply change baseband nothing else. and yes simply plug in & start the process. no need to enter emergency mode or so.



ok..thx 

thses r the steps i will follow. hope its ok..

1. boot into recovery (amon_ra)
2. format and partition sd-card
3. Enable USB-MS toggle: Copy ROM and GAPPS zips
4. Disable USB-MS
5. Flash new baseband (v20g)
6. boot into recovery
7. full wipe including system/ (except sd-card)
8. flash rom and reboot to recovery
9. flash gapps
10. reboot and install link2sd or s2e

alright ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ yeah, that is fine. Just remember that during step 5, means while updating baseband, don't do anything unless the phone is rebooted two times. Until you get notified by the lg software that updation is successful let it do the job which usually takes not more than few minutes.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ yeah, that is fine. Just remember that during step 5, means while updating baseband, don't do anything unless the phone is rebooted two times. Until you get notified by the lg software that updation is successful let it do the job which usually takes not more than few minutes.



thx man. will remember that.

Step mentioned in xda "updating to new BB"

- Browse to the folder where you unpacked the 7z and run LGMDP-v1.5.exe
- Click Download in menu
- Select Port
- Choose your phone, click Connect
*- Click Image Folder button, browse to the directory where you unpacked this
- Click OK about 3 times on the warnings*
- Do NOT mess with anything else. Leave everything else as is.
- Close the window
- Click Download button
- Let it do the job. It will backup your IMEI and MACs to .NV2 file, reboot your phone to emergency mode, flash recovery, reboot and restore the NV2 backup. 

**** r these steps wat u guys hav followed?? why i hav to "click image folder" ??

**** gapps dl page says this *goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip " -Revert GoogleBackupTransport to 20120317 version. " wats this ??

**** did u guys remove the extra things from the rom zip folder ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> **** r these steps wat u guys hav followed?? why i hav to "click image folder" ??
> 
> **** gapps dl page says this Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip " -Revert GoogleBackupTransport to 20120317 version. " wats this ??
> 
> **** did u guys remove the extra things from the rom zip folder ??



Image folder icon refers to a button in that LG software.

That is the zip to flash gapps. Ignore what's written ahead.

And I think you can remove extra things from the ROM zip, but better not to do anything, since you can mess up the zip in the process.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

thx ...

[ URGENT ] trying to flash new BB.

1. instead of 3 warning got 2 warning.
2. first time while flashing, before da last step connection lost and shoed this msg
" *error! can't open serial port (reboot and reconnect)* "
3. so tried 2nd time..
4. again got 2 warning instead of 3..
5. everything went well. NV restores progress whoed and finished... but after this its showing " *the mobile reported the following error while writing NV items*"
with OK and CANCEL button.
see this pic *i50.tinypic.com/bi6ot5.jpg

wat to do guys ??

@vyom @sam @androidfan and others..

after waiting almose 20min ....

*update: i click da OK button , and its says "Download complete" and phone rebooted.. hope everything will be fine..*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ yes you are on new BB now. now flash the rom & then gapps.



Vyom said:


> And I think you can remove extra things from the ROM zip, but better not to do anything, since you can mess up the zip in the process.



extra folder = things that one can remove
and this is specially for you:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/X4Vns.jpg
rom + gapps = 90MB (from 150MB)





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/m2Jn8.jpg
more than half the apps are gone


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ yes you are on new BB now. now flash the rom & then gapps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok..thx..
but hey how did u reduced the rom n gapps size. plz share the things dat u removed.. @sam


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

removed tts (text to speech) folder and any such app as i don't use any kind of voice dialing or such thing, boot animation is gone, audio folder is almost empty (except 1 ringtone, 1 sms tone, 1 alarm tone) but the ui folder isn't touched as it caused a wide variety of problems if you delete the wrong file.

next are the library files. i have already removed certain library files (both from rom & gapps) those related to videochat & voice as i don't require such thing and O1 doesn't have front cam. removed all traces of live wallpapers & anything related to it (battery hog). video editor is gone, terminal, rom manager, and anything that i can find at Android play is gone. Decrapify your Android contains almost all the apps one can find in CM7/9 + Gapps and a small description. You may go through it and depending on your use, remove the unnecessary apps. I haven't updated it in months but will update it soon with any new apps.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> removed tts (text to speech) folder and any such app as i don't use any kind of voice dialing or such thing, boot animation is gone, audio folder is almost empty (except 1 ringtone, 1 sms tone, 1 alarm tone) but the ui folder isn't touched as it caused a wide variety of problems if you delete the wrong file.
> 
> next are the library files. i have already removed certain library files (both from rom & gapps) those related to videochat & voice as i don't require such thing and O1 doesn't have front cam. removed all traces of live wallpapers & anything related to it (battery hog). video editor is gone, terminal, rom manager, and anything that i can find at Android play is gone. Decrapify your Android contains almost all the apps one can find in CM7/9 + Gapps and a small description. You may go through it and depending on your use, remove the unnecessary apps. I haven't updated it in months but will update it soon with any new apps.



thx a ton man. 

 if i delete all files in audio folder like u, will it be possible to select custom tones from sd card??

*my BB version showing LGP5--AT-00-V20G-OPEN-COM-JUN-14-2011+0 .. is it OK ??*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

yes you can. but don't mess with the ui folder. i once deleted the lock tone or something and the lockscreen disappeared. Maybe it was cause of the provision.apk that i deleted at the sametime but best will be to keep the ui folder as it is.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes you can. but don't mess with the ui folder. i once deleted the lock tone or something and the lockscreen disappeared. Maybe it was cause of the provision.apk that i deleted at the sametime but best will be to keep the ui folder as it is.



ok..thx..

*my BB version showing LGP5--AT-00-V20G-OPEN-COM-JUN-14-2011+0 .. is it OK ??*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

you are in new BB now so its V20 & 2011.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

popdog123 said he won't be continuing Oxygen anymore 



> Hello again (after a long while)
> 
> I'm sorry for my absence but as i said my studies were kind of overwhelming for a while... Anyway, i return here with bad news.
> 
> ...



So...will be moving to ICS


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe someone can pick Oxygen from this point and continue working on it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you confirm me a thing...I have partitioned 1GB with No Swap before while using CM7.2. Now if I partition, will that partition be erased and partitioned or that partition will be kept and size of my Fat32 SD Card will be decreased.

In that case I'd like to know how to delete that ext4 partition I created before.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> you are in new BB now so its V20 & 2011.



thx sam n others for helping throughout the installation. finally running ics cm9. feels great.
launcher is basic, bt good. any good launcher u wanna suggest ??

or if done any tweaks with ur cm9, plz let me know...
i really missing the cm7 blacklist call blocking feature..   is it possible to integrate this feature of cm7 to cm9. like if take the actual source code of this "blacklist" and integrate to cm9 and compile?? was jst thinking...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Sam.
Frankly, I never cared to remove any files from the ROM. I used to think my meddling with the ROM zip shouldn't be the cause of any more bugs that may arise due to it! 

@gmg9: You can just compare the files inside the ROM with the screenshot?


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

my internal storage showing 170mb free space left. is it ok?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

^^Yes. Mine is showing 141MB left after installing Facebook, Google+, Twitter etc.

Don't care with that, hope you have installed Link2SD. Just configure it to automatically link when a App is installed.

BTW Don't know how much days I'll be able to use this ROM. Battery is too bad. Down in 9 Hours of not even moderate usage. Used WiFi for 1 hour and calling and SMS for say 30 Mins...that's all and it's down almost.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 3, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yes. Mine is showing 141MB left after installing Facebook, Google+, Twitter etc.
> 
> Don't care with that, hope you have installed Link2SD. Just configure it to automatically link when a App is installed.
> 
> BTW Don't know how much days I'll be able to use this ROM. Battery is too bad. Down in 9 Hours of not even moderate usage. Used WiFi for 1 hour and calling and SMS for say 30 Mins...that's all and it's down almost.



ah! ok.. thxx

mine also same. bt users r reporting good battery life with rom. dnt knw wats going on.  do we need to calibrate battery?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

May be I'll try Wiping Battery Stats and Calibrating it tomorrow. I want to try one more shot again.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

getting 8-9hr nonstop GPRS browsing on 2G/lowest brightness


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

@ Sam 

Which ROM mate?

I'm on CM9 [PREMATURE] and its giving really good battery backup, feel is of course smooth. I dont think i will goto gingerbread after using ICS. Few days back i was stuck at cm9 logo which then showed battery symbol but after clearing dalvik/battery cache its working well. Everything is okay uptill now been around 20 days i think. Many are using GTR v7.8, is it that good?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @ Sam
> 
> Which ROM mate?



Tinylight. I last caliberated my battery more than 2 months ago and getting excellent battery backup then after.



pratik385 said:


> Few days back i was stuck at cm9 logo which then showed battery symbol but after clearing dalvik/battery cache its working well.



same happened with me when i tried running mobile without battery


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice to hear that Caliberating will fix the issue..!! Time to Caliberate now


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2012)

Hephappy's Upstream is here -- [CM9][ICS][ROM][4.0.4][RC1][03.JUL.2012][UPSTREAM] Cyanogenmod 9, ICS, CAF Kernel - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2012)

downloaded. will flash before i hit the bed.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 4, 2012)

after using cm9-tinylight fr almost 2 days, overall experience is good. n found known some bugs .. 
1. was watching mychannel vids on youtube (no hq). after some 3-4 min, suddenly phone rebooted. happens twice. 
2. speaker and in-call volume sounds seems low to me. 

3. when received a call frm contact, the call window nt showing his name frm contacts. instead showing the number only. 
bt when 2nd time da same person called, its showing his name as incoming call frm. 

4. same alarm manager wakelock reported by BBS. happens because of usb charging as reported by users. cpuspy shows 50% deep sleep. 

5. Battery life not so bad to me. but not dat impressive like we hav in gb roms. 
may be need to calibrate.

6. gps without wifi taking too much long time to lock. gave up.
will try fasterfix. 

7. no manual network selection. no call waiting option in settings like cm7. i think its auto, dats why removed by cm9 team.
bt u can check with *#43#.

8. booting take long time after entering to boot animation. no apps from /extras/ folder installed with da rom. like video editor etc.. 
may be i need to reflash. or is it like dis??

9. google voice search not working.. 

till nw i faced these probs, most of which is already know bugs.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2012)

headphone not working properly. at times audio doesn't come in one of the ear buds. used from mobile, pc, laptop to anything that have a 3.5mm audio jack. will miss the comfort and sound quality.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> headphone not working properly. at times audio doesn't come in one of the ear buds. used from mobile, pc, laptop to anything that have a 3.5mm audio jack. will miss the comfort and sound quality.



Mine stopped working after 2 months of phone purchase. But it seems jack of mobile is at fault. Since I can use it with PC.

Anyway.. it must be sad parting ways with it.. 

PS: UPSTREAM is RC1.. not stable.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Mine stopped working after 2 months of phone purchase. But it seems jack of mobile is at fault. Since I can use it with PC.
> 
> Anyway.. it must be sad parting ways with it..



the comfort is simply unmatched. i at times play game for 5-6hrs with the headphones on and its is like nothing happened. Today tried a el-cheapo Frontech heatset that was lying around since month and can't have it for more than 5min. Ordered SoundMagic ES18.



Vyom said:


> PS: UPSTREAM is RC1.. not stable.



:facelam: release candidate doesn't meat unstable. I am using google chrome DEV (not even beta) for more than 2yrs now updating the software regularly and its yet to crash even once. so just cause it is listed as RC or beta doesn't mean unstable. maybe some features are not working 100%.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

did u guys just follow wat hephappy said to do post installation. like zram=10%, ext3 with link2sd, animation / transitions off etc... ??
or u did ur wont tricks... plz share..

also r u using da default launcher or something else? 
plz suggest some good themes or theme chooser. thx..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> did u guys just follow wat hephappy said to do post installation. like zram=10%, ext3 with link2sd, animation / transitions off etc... ??
> or u did ur wont tricks... plz share..



^^ none of them 



gmg9 said:


> also r u using da default launcher or something else?



was using Xperia S launcher but now sticking to stock launcher. Trebucket is extremely stable and ultra smooth.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got Google Now on my O1...  -- xda-developers - View Single Post - The Google Now for ICS Project. [UPDATE 7/4][NO VOICE][APK AND ZIP]

*i.imgur.com/gJpem.png

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I've got Google Now on my O1...  -- xda-developers - View Single Post - The Google Now for ICS Project. [UPDATE 7/4][NO VOICE][APK AND ZIP]
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gJpem.png
> 
> Cheers!



bt without voice. so its like 50% of its main feature is gone. bt i hope devs will fix dat too. fr me default google voice is nt working.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ none of them
> 
> 
> 
> was using Xperia S launcher but now sticking to stock launcher. Trebucket is extremely stable and ultra smooth.



none of them? mean?

yea, da stock launcher is really fast n stable ...


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 5, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> bt without voice. right?



Without Voice...

No Knowledge Graph...

It is not even searching anything...

Bugs...

But atleast its cool...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> none of them? mean?



didn't bother to check what the value of zram is in, no EXT partition in my mobile, transitions all upto 1X.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> didn't bother to check what the value of zram is in, no EXT partition in my mobile, transitions all upto 1X.



oh! hehehe... ok.. 

wat office suite u guys r using?  i restored da old think free office. bt nt happy with it. 
found kingsoft office. looks good...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

Think free office is good. But it's slow as hell. Specially with these new ROM's based on ICS.
I can try Kingsoft office if you say it's worth trying.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 5, 2012)

Why would anyone use an office suite on a 3.2" screen? For emergency viewing, there is always Google Docs (Drive)...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2012)

Reverting back to Oxygen v2.8 

Didn't liked ICS much, specially the feel, also I'm missing Axis Bank mobile application which I use on daily basis almost.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Reverting back to Oxygen v2.8
> 
> Didn't liked ICS much, specially the feel, also I'm missing Axis Bank mobile application which I use on daily basis almost.



wats prob with axis app in ics? 
sbi freedom app runs fine for me.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ ICICI bank app runs fine on my ICS too. Maybe he just wants a better battery life.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Think free office is good. But it's slow as hell. Specially with these new ROM's based on ICS.
> I can try Kingsoft office if you say it's worth trying.



kingsoft office user feedbacks r good. i am gonna try it. host of features fr free.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Why would anyone use an office suite on a 3.2" screen? For emergency viewing, there is always Google Docs (Drive)...



Well, I sometimes need to read some e-books. For a quick reference of course. Also, Google Drive would work online only.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 5, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Why would anyone use an office suite on a 3.2" screen? For emergency viewing, there is always Google Docs (Drive)...



wat abt when u r in emergency fr creating or editing a doc while offline.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 6, 2012)

Well axis bank app is showing not compatible with this phone. Also I don't like the new gtalk. I use gtalk in daily basis and it doesn't have any display options to show all online contacts.

And anyways I really didn't liked the feel of ICS. And battery is not much of concern, at least a day is fine with moderate usage.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well axis bank app is showing not compatible with this phone. Also I don't like the new gtalk. I use gtalk in daily basis and it doesn't have any display options to show all online contacts.
> 
> And anyways I really didn't liked the feel of ICS. And battery is not much of concern, at least a day is fine with moderate usage.



In my GTalk (on ICS) I get this option under Display Options, "Availability", which shows all online contacts in the beginning. (And which is the default option).

Also, looks may vary from person to person. But most of us users had flash ICS not to gain looks, but to gain functionality. Looks can be changed through different launchers anyway.

Just my two paisa.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 6, 2012)

^^Nope it doesn't shows all the available (online) contacts. I have monitored the same on PC(Gtalk) and Mobile(ICS Talk) and Funbook(ICS Talk).


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys, I need a Screen Protector for my O1. None of the shops in my area have any, and so I've to buy it online. Which one would you suggest? Please post link.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Guys, I need a Screen Protector for my O1. None of the shops in my area have any, and so I've to buy it online. Which one would you suggest? Please post link.



Goto flipkart. Search for LG Optimus screen guard. You will get two options. One Rainbow and one from Amzer IIRC.
Personally, I have bought Rainbow one. But I screwed up while applying it. And then I had to spend extra to get it done at a shop owner, who used the same Rainbow screen guard.
You can try. Or you can just buy and let it be applied by the pros at mobile shops.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Goto flipkart. Search for LG Optimus screen guard. You will get two options. One Rainbow and one from Amzer IIRC.
> Personally, I have bought Rainbow one. But I screwed up while applying it. And then I had to spend extra to get it done at a shop owner, who used the same Rainbow screen guard.
> You can try. Or you can just buy and let it be applied by the pros at mobile shops.


Thanks alot. This one, right? - Rainbow Screen Guard for LG - P500 Optimus One | Screen Guard | Flipkart.com

There's no Amzer one. Thanks!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ Yes that one.

And here's the Amzer one:
Amzer 89813 Anti-Glare Screen Protector with Cleaning Cloth for LG Optimus One P500 | Screen Guard | Flipkart.com

Previously I was on mobile, so couldn't post!  But try not to apply it yourself.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

_Arjen_ said:


> And no, not uploading a new version today, working on Jelly Bean...


ICS is stable (with missing feature) and now we'll have JB soon


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> ICS is stable (with missing feature) and now we'll have JB soon



ICS or Jelly bean can never be completed without hardware video decoding support... OMX libraries or drivers... It will be a few weeks before we see a stable JB release... I will definitely upgrade, but without video support, the phone is incomplete.

Also, ROM size with JB would be larger. Features like offline voice typing won't work. ICS Voice search still does not work with our device, and we have to use the gingerbread version...

A big thanks to all developers of custom ROMs... 

Cheers!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 12, 2012)

getting fc in youtube while watching non-hq vids. overall experience with dis version of ics by hephappy is not good. 

u cant direct call from da contact list to anyone. u hav to goto da individual contact page n from there u can direct call them. so annoying


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

ooops all here on cm9  that too on hehppy's ? m on premature... downloading tinystream and aokp #40....any one tried :
1.AOKP#40 ?
2.LG UI3 based cm9 by neko?
3.JBONE alpha 2?
4.miui based on tinystream?

i tried the 2nd one only problem was the flikering camera 

does phone modem work on your pc with cm9 ? mine doesn't


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a question. I am still on CHARGEME. And I have many apps on ext3 partition of the card.
So, can I upgrade to tinystream, without reinstalling the apps? Or is it just unavoidable?


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Few days back i was stuck at cm9 logo which then showed battery symbol but after clearing dalvik/battery cache its working well.


thanks used to happen with me each time I switched on my fone..after clearing dalvik cache its fine now  thanks



Vyom said:


> I have a question. I am still on CHARGEME. And I have many apps on ext3 partition of the card.
> So, can I upgrade to tinystream, without reinstalling the apps? Or is it just unavoidable?



will tell you in the evening after flashing without clearing the datas.....this might work i guess


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

now on Piccolo rom



kaz said:


> does phone modem work on your pc with cm9 ? mine doesn't



i am posting using mobile as a modem. use easy tether


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 12, 2012)

@vyom
just wipe cache n delvik-cache. and flash. bt before all this, dnt forget to nandbckup.


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> now on Piccolo rom
> 
> 
> 
> i am posting using mobile as a modem. use easy tether



yeah...mine modem driver got installed when i rebooted in recovery and showed up there in the create dial up conn. but after i switched on my fone LG usb modem has disappeared again....why is this happening ? ANY IDEA?

see the zip attached here please:
xda-developers - View Single Post - [cm9][ics][rom][4.0.4][rc1][06.jul.2012][tinystream] cyanogenmod 9, ics, caf kernel


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> will tell you in the evening after flashing without clearing the datas.....this might work i guess




Thanks. Will be waiting for your reply. 






Sam said:


> now on Piccolo rom
> 
> 
> 
> i am posting using mobile as a modem. use easy tether




Picolo huh? So moved from hephappy?
Also, I tried tethering my friend's LG Optimus Net on a XP machine. But it showed that tether only works on Linux or windows 7. Not XP. Is that the case? Any turnaround?



gmg9 said:


> @vyom
> just wipe cache n delvik-cache. and flash. bt before all this, dnt forget to nandbckup.



You didn't exactly answered my question. But thanks..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> yeah...mine modem driver got installed when i rebooted in recovery and showed up there in the create dial up conn. but after i switched on my fone LG usb modem has disappeared again....why is this happening ? ANY IDEA?



which USB driver have you installed? WHQL 3.7.2? I use easytether so can't say whats wrong with yours. On first plug, multiple drivers are installed and from next time it works fine.



Vyom said:


> Picolo huh? So moved from hephappy?



addicted to new stuff. most of the testers said rom is slightly better than RC1 in terms of battery life so went for it. I have backup last rom so that after a week i can just jump ship if i don't like it.



Vyom said:


> Also, I tried tethering my friend's LG Optimus Net on a XP machine. But it showed that tether only works on Linux or windows 7. Not XP. Is that the case? Any turnaround?


yes. most apps only support Windows7 (or Vista). Have he tested all available tethering apps. I haven't checked any app for XP support as i use Windows7 only.

BTW, received new IEM a few minutes ago. loving it 
pics here: post


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Thanks. Will be waiting for your reply.


lol downloaded the rom and it got deleted by mistake
link now removed from mediafire 
zippyshare doesnt supports resuming and my wifi speed is seriously awesome these days 



Sam said:


> which USB driver have you installed? WHQL 3.7.2? I use easytether so can't say whats wrong with yours. On first plug, multiple drivers are installed and from next time it works fine.


hmmmm tethering works though....will try sumthing lets see if it works 



Sam said:


> BTW, received new IEM a few minutes ago. loving it
> pics here: post



looks cool....wasnt a black wire available? I'm planning for one too because my Nokia BH-111 sucks huge battery so I am using that with Nokia 5130  also the sound is not great..using the earphone I got with nokia x2 with BH-111


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> looks cool....wasnt a black wire available? I'm planning for one too because my Nokia BH-111 sucks huge battery so I am using that with Nokia 5130  also the sound is not great..using the earphone I got with nokia x2 with BH-111


i wanted something that doesn't look normal. Thats why went for this, apart from being cheap and sound quality is decent.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes. most apps only support Windows7 (or Vista). Have he tested all available tethering apps. I haven't checked any app for XP support as i use Windows7 only.



Thanks for the info. 



Sam said:


> i wanted something that doesn't look normal. Thats why went for this, apart from being cheap and sound quality is decent.



That's right. Our Sam deserves nothing "normal" 
Congo for the new IEM.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's right. Our Sam deserves nothing "normal"
> Congo for the new IEM.



thanks


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

any one tried AMAZING ALEX? from Rovio

@SAM cool from where you bought the earphone?
piccolo alpha3 downloaded...hows you experience..its based on cm9? then why alpha version? isn't it stable?



any camera and contacts app you will suggest me for hehappy's rom? I generally don't like the cloud thing and all my contacts are on sim rather on gmail  but the default contacts can't do more than just importing them..also the camera app looks too simple...

and for FM?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> any one tried AMAZING ALEX? from Rovio



downloading,



kaz said:


> @SAM cool from where you bought the earphone?



smc international



kaz said:


> piccolo alpha3 downloaded...hows you experience..its based on cm9? then why alpha version? isn't it stable?



same as CM9. i don't know what he stripped as it has everything CM9 has. i deliberately deleted the theme apps now when i open theme, settings get FC.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> also the camera app looks too simple...
> 
> and for FM?



For Camera, try Camera 360. It's awesome. 

For FM, only one (probably) which works on ICS is Spirit FM. Which is paid now.
But you can gets apk in the zip file of the ROMs by hephappy.


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2012)

@SAM n VYOM thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Flashed MIUI v4 2.6.29 

It's Awesome


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Flashed MIUI v4 2.6.29
> 
> It's Awesome



as usual waiting for in depth feedback on dis rom..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

^^Sure. Let me use it for a day or two.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Sure. Let me use it for a day or two.



thx... 

tried ttorrent to dl files. works like a charm. no fc or reboot prob. watch some mov on mx player. awesome experience. make sure u use s/w decoder fr all.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

Well after using MIUI for a day I'd like to say a single line..!!

UI is Awesome. Everything works fine. Battery life is short comparing to other ROM's and too short if compared with Oxygen 

My battery lasted around 10 Hours with WiFi on for 4 Hours and SMS for 1 Hour and Call for around 1 Hour. So after all these I was left with 12%.

Oxygen easily provides more than a whole day with WiFi, SMS and Calls.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 14, 2012)

Just flashed Oxygen ROM tried CM9 but battery life was too low
Now I have a problem when i used CM7 the music player could be used even when the phone is locked
now i have to unlock it before changing track, pause etc
what shall i do to cure it


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Quite frustrated by the lack of support to play 640x360 videos on CM9 ICS. They used to play just fine in CM7.. 
Any hope for us O1 user to get openmax driver anytime soon?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Just flashed Oxygen ROM tried CM9 but battery life was too low
> Now I have a problem when i used CM7 the music player could be used even when the phone is locked
> now i have to unlock it before changing track, pause etc
> what shall i do to cure it



not possible with stock music player. though you can try some third party lockscreen. it may support.


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2012)

enabled hotspot and changed the password in config. and got a reboot. Did again and reboot again 3-4 times and at last it got changed.

connected my laptop, worked for 2mins reboot again on hehappy's premature
have downloaded tinystream but not getting time to flash sem from 20th. will try tonight


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone tried Ubermusic yet?


----------



## prasathlr (Jul 14, 2012)

*GTR v7.8 Google play cant access + MIUI based on 4.0.4 Hangs a lot*

I have tried so many ROM but have had satisfactory performance with GTR till now. I badly wanted 4.0.4 but the none of the ROM doesn't last for more than 10 hours on heavy usage. Whereas GTR last around 20-2 hours on the same heavy usage. 

So I came back to GTR v7.8. I tried some other ROM and did Clean Wipe and installed GTR but now I am not able to access Play Store. I am getting SERVER ERROR. I can access Internet with all other apps only Play store doesn't get connected. Tried Installing it again. Still the same result!!    

And I loved the new MIUI.us 2.6.29. This seems to be a great improvement in Battery life. But Hangs as soon as it boots into the main screen. And the touch becomes unresponsive, Can anyone help me as why this happening?? 

Any Idea?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 14, 2012)

^^MIUI.us 2.6.29 is working fine for me. Try flashing the same again, ofcourse flash after wiping everything.

Reverted back to Oxygen 

MIUI doens't lasts more than 12 hours of moderate usage


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2012)

@VYOM sorry for replying late..tried flashing tinystream over premature..the only problem i got with the ext partition..1st I have to create link to get all m apps back using links 2sd..and now my ext. partition is showing full..also the int. free space is reduced..

So better have back up of your apps and make a full clean flash....
Gotta do that now again 

EDIT: I flashed akop #40 and tinystream after cleaning the cache and dalvik-cache..

Is it advisable not to move the apps to ext partition which can be moved to sd card ?



mohityadavx said:


> Just flashed Oxygen ROM tried CM9 but battery life was too low
> Now I have a problem when i used CM7 the music player could be used even when the phone is locked
> now i have to unlock it before changing track, pause etc
> what shall i do to cure it



get GO locker and you can control music with on the lockscreen by sliding on the lockscreen you get you music controls option


@anybody tried AKOP #40 it has got so many customisations..centre clock..notification bar transparency, circle battery icon and few more 

just 158mb left after flashing without GAPPS. default music app is better too because I didn't like apollo


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ Thanks man.
I am going to flash some new ROM's today. So you were just on time. 

Will reports my findings too.


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Anyone tried Ubermusic yet?



luks awesome downlaoded....will try


check these out
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobint.locker
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.burakgon.gamebooster

@all which kernel you are using with tinystream?
battery charging while using the fone is really very slow..also battery backup is not that great..


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 16, 2012)

kaz said:


> luks awesome downlaoded....will try



yeah, do it. despite the fact that the as***** developer made it a paid app and stopped its future updates, it's a very stable app. Supports scrobbling by Last.fm too.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 17, 2012)

ganother two bug noticed in cm9 tinylight by hep... 
1. headphone icon doesn't appear in notification bar aftet inserting hp. bt hp works without any prob. 
2. i was trying to toggle mobile data from da notification bar icon. bt fr some reason it was not toggling. then i switched to airplane mode, again switch back to mobile mode. now when i tried, mobile data was working. 
its a good old cm7 problem...  strange it has not been fixed yet.

i hav noticed whenever wifi is used, phone getting laggy.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like JB has already been ported by hep to our beloved lgO1. adfad666 n others also working on it.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, im on CHARGEME, any new ICS ROMs which are better?
or will switch to GTR this weekend!



gmg9 said:


> looks like JB has already been ported by hep to our beloved lgO1. adfad666 n others also working on it.



Proud owner of legendary Optimus One


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> looks like JB has already been ported by hep to our beloved lgO1. adfad666 n others also working on it.



This is CrAzzYY!!   

Our phone wasn't even supposed to have ICS.... and now Jelly Bean!!  

Which means, Tinystream could be the *FINAL concluding* ROM for ICS by hephappy!!


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> This is CrAzzYY!!
> 
> Our phone wasn't even supposed to have ICS.... and now Jelly Bean!!
> 
> Which means, Tinystream could be the *FINAL concluding* ROM for ICS by hephappy!!



pushing to da highest limit  i jst really feel so proud dis phone. i bought it fr 7500/- last year. 
bt jb is not dat different from ics. it is a expected execution. bt still even with jb, one major downside will remain, omx libs fr armv6.

i dont think tinystream will be final. we could see another major update frm hep.
arjen is working on piccolo. aosp/cm9. if he get it going, he will stop contributing to other rom projects.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 18, 2012)

from some past days, da h/w buttons not feeling dat responsive, like it was before when it was new. i hav to press it a bit hard. not dat sensitive anymore. 
is it s/w or h/w prob?  do i need to take it to da sc?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

So finally I am flashing Tinystream today (finally ). And I have some doubts. Please help!

Currently my specifications of the OS are in the following screenshot:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HCE85.png



I had some queries:

1. I never flashed any kernel before. So should I do it? I was planning to flash this kernel: [KERNEL][02/07/2012]Code Aurora Kernel for ICS - xda-developers

2. If I flash the kernel mentioned on that page for ICS, then can re flash the kernel meant for GB later, if I ever decide to revert to GB. (Just curious).
Or just like baseband, its not recommended to play with it?

3. Should I (have anyone) installed this?
LGUnitedMobileDriver_S4981MAN37AP22_ML_WHQL_Ver_3. 7.2.exe from here: [cm9][ics][rom][4.0.4][rc1][06.jul.2012][tinystream] cyanogenmod 9, ics, caf kernel - xda-developers ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So finally I am flashing Tinystream today (finally ). And I have some doubts. Please help!
> 
> Currently my specifications of the OS are in the following screenshot:
> 
> ...



Kernel is a part of the ROM you are flashing... So, if you change ROM, update from a new ROM, or go back to Gingerbread, then the kernel would automatically be replaced.

You cannot flash Gingerbread kernel over ICS, not ICS kernel over Gingerbread...

I tried custom kernels last month... But it made the phone unstable. Also, was experiencing random reboots on incoming calls on the phone... Default CM9 kernel is good enough for me... You can test one if you like... Maybe the bugs have been squashed...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Kernel is a part of the ROM you are flashing... So, if you change ROM, update from a new ROM, or go back to Gingerbread, then the kernel would automatically be replaced.
> 
> You cannot flash Gingerbread kernel over ICS, not ICS kernel over Gingerbread...
> 
> I tried custom kernels last month... But it made the phone unstable. Also, was experiencing random reboots on incoming calls on the phone... Default CM9 kernel is good enough for me... You can test one if you like... Maybe the bugs have been squashed...



If the Kernel is a part of the ROM, then I am not taking chances by playing with custom Kernels!! 

And I am going to install LG United Mobile Driver. Will report if it makes any difference.
Thanks for the reply AndroidFan!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2012)

Well we played a lot with Kernels while GBS and Franco Kernel and Fserve was there


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> bt jb is not dat different from ics.



project butter



Vyom said:


> 3. Should I (have anyone) installed this?
> LGUnitedMobileDriver_S4981MAN37AP22_ML_WHQL_Ver_3. 7.2.exe from here: [cm9][ics][rom][4.0.4][rc1][06.jul.2012][tinystream] cyanogenmod 9, ics, caf kernel - xda-developers ?



no difference. everything remains same. but if you had any MTP not installing error, it'll be gone now.


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2012)

m getting 10-12hrs with normal usage..and reboots by enabling tethering and hotspot


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2012)

i get upto 24hrs+ if used lightly with a few calls, sms and a few hours of music + GPRS.

and only once my mobile rebooted when tethered but tried making hotspot last night and immediately mobile rebooted.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 19, 2012)

I tried hotspot recently on CM9 tinystream... worked well... no reboot...

But there was one reboot when I disabled data... But I could not replicate that bug again...


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> i get upto 24hrs+ if used lightly with a few calls, sms and a few hours of music + GPRS.
> 
> and only once my mobile rebooted when tethered but tried making hotspot last night and immediately mobile rebooted.



12+? which kernel are you using?

when i change the hotspot settings then also sometimes I get reboot


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2012)

piccolo stock


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2012)

ooo and how to calibrate battery ???

leave it  got this
Android AdvicesHow to Calibrate Android Phone Battery after flashing a New ROM -


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2012)

i last calibrated battery several months ago and i flash rom once every 2-3 week so its been like 5-7 flashes and battery backup is fine. actually with Picollo backup increased as it takes longer to jump from 100% to 90%.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 19, 2012)

this thread itself is the  proof of growing clout & power of Android. 10K Budget phone is being customized, updated, rooted so much that it will shame the costly fancy looking phones coming with so many restrictions. Jalebi on Optimus One is pretty amazing. 

hope rooting, custom ROMs will be become even more simpler in future allowing all kinds of users to try different ROMs.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 19, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Jalebi on Optimus One is pretty amazing.
> 
> hope rooting, custom ROMs will be become even more simpler in future allowing all kinds of users to try different ROMs.



Jalebi?? Is this some new variant of Android, developed by some Indian devs? 

And, rooting, installing custom ROM's is already so easy. Just hope it becomes free of the risks that comes with it, which is the prominent reason for many people not to try it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2012)

yes, rooting will get easy with all manufacturers joining HTC locking booloader and asking to sign petition to have it unlocked. If manufacturer can't provide update simply sell mobile without OS or bring DEVs as employee.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Jalebi?? Is this some new variant of Android, developed by some Indian devs?
> 
> And, rooting, installing custom ROM's is already so easy. Just hope it becomes free of the risks that comes with it, which is the prominent reason for many people not to try it.


Jelly Bean= Jalebi


----------



## RizEon (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an issue at hand. I installed MIUI v4 just for a change, and whenever I tried to download ROM manager, it always took forever and never completed.

and in the past few days, I suddenly took the phone out of my pocket to see it had gone off and wouldn't switch on easily. Today it went off and hasnt switched on since morning. Cant figure out what's wrong, any idea?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

RizEon said:


> and in the past few days, I suddenly took the phone out of my pocket to see it had gone off and wouldn't switch on easily. Today it went off and hasnt switched on since morning. Cant figure out what's wrong, any idea?



Is it completely dead, or just not booting into the OS?
Can you go into recovery? If you can try rebooting from the option in recovery.

And just check if there's even battery or not. Try to start it after keeping on charge.


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2012)

@sam even when I was sleeping my phone never went to sleep  ;( now on picolo...

one more thing are you having ext. partition ?
I guess main reason for battery problem is bcoz of having ext. partition......


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2012)

kaz said:


> @sam even when I was sleeping my phone never went to sleep  ;( now on picolo...
> 
> one more thing are you having ext. partition ?
> I guess main reason for battery problem is bcoz of having ext. partition......



usually after a reboot mobile goes to sleep properly.

no EXT for me.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2012)

kaz said:


> one more thing are you having ext. partition ?
> I guess main reason for battery problem is bcoz of having ext. partition......



Lol no. Having an ext partition is no reason for battery problem. Its like saying that an extra partition in your PC's hard disk is consuming more electricity. 
In your case it seems there must be some app causing wake locks. Which is usually resolved by a reboot.

Btw.. I realized the biggest battery drainer in my phone today (which is on Tinystream).
And it's 3G! 

Yeah. With 3G the battery drains like waterfall. But with 2G I am getting a backup of 24 hours with still 15% left, with the same usage patterns.
No wonder why hephappy don't recommend 3G on this ROM. 



Sam said:


> no EXT for me.



Dude! Do you even know how much help have the ext partition given to the small memory problem in my mobile???

You already know that I use a lot of apps. So limited battery was my biggest concern. But after I setup linkSd with the ext partition, my concerns are over! 
I have installed about 45 apps which takes about 198 MB. And still I have 150 MB free!! 
Awesome isn't it?


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2012)

its because I read it somewhere and when I was on stock then also I flashed some scripts and had ext partition and then also I had battery problems.....

also the buttons glow everytime after touching the screen :X


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2012)

kaz said:


> its because I read it somewhere and when I was on stock then also I flashed some scripts and had ext partition and then also I had battery problems.....
> 
> also the buttons glow everytime after touching the screen :X



About the battery problem belonging to ext, I think it's pure myth. And I too am annoyed by the button glowing problem after each touch on screen! 

Btw, the screenshot explaining the usage pattern on 2G on Tinystream ROM 

*i.imgur.com/Y9IWy.png *FTW!*


----------



## RizEon (Jul 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Is it completely dead, or just not booting into the OS?
> Can you go into recovery? If you can try rebooting from the option in recovery.
> 
> And just check if there's even battery or not. Try to start it after keeping on charge.




As I said, installing ROM manager from market never worked...it would always take infinite time and then it would say download failed (no other app gave 
such issue). and then this happened..so basically there's no recovery . 

and yes completely dead, as in no LG symbol nothing. there's absolutely no response at all, tried it after charging it for a few hours as well. But i do remember seeing a lot of battery, putting it in pocket, and then 30 minutes later when i pull it out its dead. 

I hadnt even tinkered much, other than just ocing it to ~600-700 Hz Hz (not sure of the exact value,) but it was working well for a few days with it, so that shudnt be the cause of trouble I suppose..


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 23, 2012)

strange problem. after upgrading to ICS tinylight, i did upgrade my baseband. then everything was ok. now few days back i reflashed the rom tinylight, after wiping delvik, cache. no problem so far. still everything is working fine. call n etc...
but when i chk the BB version, i was surprised dat it went bck to the previous BB version - " *v07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009* "

any clue friends ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah.. i have a clue.. I think you missed this: (the last line)


> *Q:* How do I know it worked?
> *A:* If everything worked, you will have a working GSM (calls, 2G/3G data) with the proper ROM installed.. On stock ROMs, you can check the baseband version via hidden LG menu. It will show AMSS6150 if you flashed v20G baseband. If you see AMSS6038, then you have a baseband from v20[ABCD...] versions. If you see anything else, you have a baseband from v10? ROM. LGMDP utility also shows which ROM version does the baseband come from (see screenshot attached). Note (CM7 users): V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009 is NOT your baseband version but some irrelevant CM7 crap.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> strange problem. after upgrading to ICS tinylight, i did upgrade my baseband. then everything was ok. now few days back i reflashed the rom tinylight, after wiping delvik, cache. no problem so far. still everything is working fine. call n etc...
> but when i chk the BB version, i was surprised dat it went bck to the previous BB version - " *v07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009* "
> 
> any clue friends ??



reboot and it'll be back to 2011. O1 is confused


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> reboot and it'll be back to 2011. O1 is confused



i rebooted lot of times since reflashing da rom. nothing changed. but call n etc.. working just fine. wired problem


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2012)

@rizeon, remove battery and try powering your mobile directly from charger. check if anything happens. flashing screen or buttons lighting up, etc.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 24, 2012)

baseband problem still remains.....

today faced a another wired prob.. suddenly the phone went off (looks like). i pressed hard buttons(all) many times... but no response. for a time a thought the phone just switched off. so i was trying to remove the battery. jst before that i again press a button and suddenly the phone wakes. strangely the phone was actually locked jst like normal screen locked. everything was working as normal.

it was not before i installed ICS. its giving many FC, wires reboots, now this prob. the best rom for our LG is GB whatever development continue.

did any of u feeling phone's hard buttons r not dat responsive anymore ?? like i hav to press little but harder, sometimes more than two times to execute a action on the phone.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 26, 2012)

cant seem to use the mobile data. even after switching back from the airplane mode. using the tinystream hephappy rom rc1. Help guys!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2012)

turn 3G on and off. If data is not enabled, turn data off and on again.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 26, 2012)

tried that . still doesn't work. restarting the phone, reselecting the network, everything has been tried.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hephappy has released a new CM9 RC2 update...

Please don't update yet... I updated to it, and have been having major problems for 4 hours now... Don't update now... Its broken... Wait for it to stabilize and stay on TinyStream...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ was downloading the rom. connection dropped at 81% and failed to resume. Didn't tried again. Looks like luck is running good for me


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 27, 2012)

somehow after 2-3 reboots, right bb version showing. bt then suddenly radio went totaly off. switch to airplane mode n bck. its ok now. 

if we really want to stick to this phone n enjoy its fullest life n h/w,  i think one should enjoy it with gb only.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 27, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> somehow after 2-3 reboots, right bb version showing. bt then suddenly radio went totaly off. switch to airplane mode n bck. its ok now.
> 
> if we really want to stick to this phone n enjoy its fullest life n h/w,  i think one should enjoy it with gb only.



You should reflash CM9. I don't have those problems...



Sam said:


> ^^ was downloading the rom. connection dropped at 81% and failed to resume. Didn't tried again. Looks like luck is running good for me



Hephappy made a mistake by transferring dalvik cache to data folder. There is no space for existing apps. All of them keep crashing on startup, sometimes even trebuchet launcher. Link2SD does not work as new dalvik cache keeps filling up the data folder.

You have to change the build.prop file and comment out a line with a #...


```
# Store dalvik-cache on /data 
#dalvik.vm.dexopt-data-only=1
```

See *forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29366680&postcount=1833

Cheers!


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 27, 2012)

@ Sam and AndroidFan

Guys, can you please give me link for best ICS custom rom? 
I'm on CHARGEME currently...


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 27, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @ Sam and AndroidFan
> 
> Guys, can you please give me link for best ICS custom rom?
> I'm on CHARGEME currently...



TinyStream is good... Flash over CHARGEME after clearing cache and Dalvik cache...

But Hephappy has deleted all the links to the ROM. He got angry after users pointed out the issue with his latest ROM...

I will upload it and post the link here later tonight...

--------------------------------------------

Okay... Here is TinyStream CM9 RC1 by Hephappy -- cm-9.0.0-rc1-tinystream-hephappy-p500.zip


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2012)

hephappy is a kid. a few members said something so he removed links. idiot.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you AndroidFan


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> hephappy is a kid. a few members said something so he removed links. idiot.



I would say a Talented idiot! 
Just hope he don't read your post!


----------



## RizEon (Jul 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> @rizeon, remove battery and try powering your mobile directly from charger. check if anything happens. flashing screen or buttons lighting up, etc.



nope, nothing at all happened. I think the motherboard might be gone, from the OCing. :-/


----------



## funzuloo (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello friends....
Unfortunately i happened to drop my phone into a tank of water...i took it out dried it powered it on and the phone started but with some malfunctioning. It has entered into safe more (Safe mode comes written at lower left corner) it doesnt show and hence cant use any of the downloaded apps, buttons have started malfunctioning....menu button increases the volume and also i cant boot into recovery and every time i restart it boots into safe mode by itself. Have tried many key combinations to get into recovery but no luck. Any solution or suggestion for this problem guys?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2012)

flash stock rom. But remember your mobile is hanging by a string. Flash rom may end up killing it.


----------



## Techieajai (Jul 28, 2012)

Help me plzz…
I was on stock rooted gingerbread rom v2.3.3 v20b ,and then wnted to flsh hephappy’s ICS rom…i just installed rom manager and flshed clockworkmod recovery by selecting “new baseband” and rom manager said successful but fone failed to boot to recovery nd entered in fastboot mode and somehow i reflashed the recovery(i used an old amonRa)…and fone recovered frm brick without data loss….
The second time i used rom manager and flashed CWMD by selecting lg optimus one old baseband and it said successful,but it still failed to boot to recovery now stucked at lg logo….i just flashed the v20b rom using kdz and recovered again frm brick but now with little data loss….
Now my problem is
1)whenever i press home+power+vol down ,it just not going to any recovery and my fone gets factory reset…what’s the problm and the solution plzz…
2)Is it safe for me to use rommanager again to flash a cwmd recovery…plz xplain an alternate way to flash recovery othrthn rommanager..???
now i am on gingerbread v20b stock rooted rom..

Plz helpme...nd if u guys already discussed it in the forum,kindly help me by telling it once again...Thnx in advance...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

So is it true that hephappy stopped developing? 
And he not just closed the thread but removed the first 3 posts even! 

So will Tinystream be the "final" version of ICS from him!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2012)

even androidmeda is missing from LGICS group of github. WTH !!!


----------



## Techieajai (Jul 30, 2012)

As said on the xda- baseband changing using lg mdp-thread,after updating with v20g newbaseband;the hidden lg setting menu baseband section wud show AMSS6150,isnt it?
I'm now using v20b stock gingerbread (flashed with kdz)rom rooted without any baseband fix applied by me...but its showing AMSS6150 in my hidden settings.Does tht mean i hve a new baseband and after flashing Tinylight rom i will get network signal by default...
Plz reply me...


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2012)

using ICS for months and planning to revert to stock


----------



## vipul619 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, hephappy has stopped all development, though i have heard the final release might be out on ROM Manager to download (might be false, i'm not sure)
I just hope he has enough sense to release something he has put so much effort in, be it paid :/
And as for further development, Arjen will continue with his CM9 development. Also we have AOKP by the side with constant development being done..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys I have LG Optimus Net how much can I have external memory max that is SD Card. 32 GB should work or 16gb?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 3, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have LG Optimus Net how much can I have external memory max that is SD Card. 32 GB should work or 16gb?



all hav max 32gb max as external mem.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 5, 2012)

Moved to Arjen's CM9 Nightlies... phone feels smoother than it was under Hephappy's ROM. Had to reflash GAPPS though...


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Recently I flashed TinyStream(TS) rom but noticed a very unusual stuff, after flashing Titanium Backup was already present. So I tried to back up apps it gives error and force close. After that error when I look in apps it is installed I can play it too. Whats up with this?

Also, Battery backup is not good compaing with CHARGEME. It hardly get to 22hrs whereas CHARGEME was giving upto 2-3 days...

@AndroidFan,
hows Arjen's CM9 Nightlies compared to TinyStream?


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2012)

i am on AOKP Milestone 6..
Its faster than Tinystream app drawer used to open after 10secs in Tiny 

anyone tried ics dynamite with JB stuffs????

but on no ICS ROM I can use usb modem 
though tethering and hotspot works better in AOKP M6


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently I flashed TinyStream(TS) rom but noticed a very unusual stuff, after flashing Titanium Backup was already present. So I tried to back up apps it gives error and force close. After that error when I look in apps it is installed I can play it too. Whats up with this?
> 
> Also, Battery backup is not good compaing with CHARGEME. It hardly get to 22hrs whereas CHARGEME was giving upto 2-3 days...



Maybe, Titanium backup was successful and already backed up apps before it forced closed!  Simple.
And are you kidding? 2-3 days backup on CHARGEME!? Did you not used the phone at all in those 2-3 days period?


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @AndroidFan,
> hows Arjen's CM9 Nightlies compared to TinyStream?



Nightlies feel faster... smoother...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 7, 2012)

hav anyone facing this? 
after watching 2-3 vids on youtube app (no hq), the phone reboots. this is happening frm da day i first install cm9-tinylight. fr some other reason, flashed this rom thrice. bt still same freaking problem   ...
so annoying man...  i thought yt would work on our ics smoothly without hq enabled...
480/600 on smartassv2..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ It's a known issue.
Qualcomm have not released the drivers needed to enable hardware acceleration on our devices on ICS. There's a petition too for the same:
*developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdevnet-forums/multimedia-optimization-qdsp/13248

But now that hephappy have stopped working on his ROM, I think it's time to move on to other ICS ROM's like Arjen's.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Maybe, Titanium backup was successful and already backed up apps before it forced closed!  Simple.
> And are you kidding? 2-3 days backup on CHARGEME!? Did you not used the phone at all in those 2-3 days period?



it happens every time man...
and yes O1 was mostly idle on CHARGEME thats why 2-3 days but on TinyStream its not even giving 22hrs on idle....



AndroidFan said:


> Nightlies feel faster... smoother...



will flash arjen's ROM then....


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> hav anyone facing this?
> after watching 2-3 vids on youtube app (no hq), the phone reboots. this is happening frm da day i first install cm9-tinylight. fr some other reason, flashed this rom thrice. bt still same freaking problem   ...
> so annoying man...  i thought yt would work on our ics smoothly without hq enabled...
> 480/600 on smartassv2..



better use TUBEMATE


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 7, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> will flash arjen's ROM then....



arjen has closed the thread too...


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2012)

piccolo alpha3 battery backup


----------



## Neo (Aug 8, 2012)

I iz waiting for stable CM10.          :beer:


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 11, 2012)

1. my /cache/download is almost getting full. only aprox 9mb left. is it normal?
tried to clean cache frm recovery. no use.

2. today got another strange prob. fr last two days was not getting any sms. bt i can send sms. called cc of airtel. suggestd me to delete some msg from inbox. though i knew inbox n stuffs r ok. but deleted 100 msg frm inbox. again tried sending SMS ftm my sister's vodafone no to my no. still same prob.
then fr some reason was trying to take a screenshot, suddenly phones rebooted. after dat i rebooted again, bt in recovery, clean cache. and rebooted. now getting those failed sms. sms working alright.

anyone faced similer kind of prob.
in cm9-tinylight.

3. really confused wat cm9 should use. heyhappy stopped. tinystream has bad battery life. arjen has blocked his thread which he was continuing heps work. picolo nt getting dat good responce. 

n nw cm10 started fr p500. in alpha stage nw. miui v4 2.8.3 ported.

end of da day conclusion. if u want the most stable rom with longest battery life fr our p500, u should switch back to official froyo. bt dat fr reguler user, nt fr freaking testers like us..  wish i hav another android


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2012)

Messages not receiving is a direct consequence of low memory.
Use link2SD to transfer apps to second partition of SD card. I have installed over 200mb of apps and still my internal memory is 150mb left.

As far as ROMs of our phone is concerned, this is indeed a bad time.


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> 1. my /cache/download is almost getting full. only aprox 9mb left. is it normal?
> tried to clean cache frm recovery. no use.


I have a only few apps on internal memory yet its only 50mb free..app cache cleaner shows around 20mb of cache but on cleaning it says 3mb freed 



> 2. today got another strange prob. fr last two days was not getting any sms. bt i can send sms. called cc of airtel. suggestd me to delete some msg from inbox. though i knew inbox n stuffs r ok. but deleted 100 msg frm inbox. again tried sending SMS ftm my sister's vodafone no to my no. still same prob.
> then fr some reason was trying to take a screenshot, suddenly phones rebooted. after dat i rebooted again, bt in recovery, clean cache. and rebooted. now getting those failed sms. sms working alright.
> 
> anyone faced similer kind of prob.
> in cm9-tinylight.


used to happen years back with my Airtel Sim



> 3. really confused wat cm9 should use. heyhappy stopped. tinystream has bad battery life. arjen has blocked his thread which he was continuing heps work. picolo nt getting dat good responce.
> 
> n nw cm10 started fr p500. in alpha stage nw. miui v4 2.8.3 ported.
> 
> end of da day conclusion. if u want the most stable rom with longest battery life fr our p500, u should switch back to official froyo. bt dat fr reguler user, nt fr freaking testers like us..  wish i hav another android


Just downloaded gingersnap will try to stick with that .. downloading GingerBlurB now..

why dont guys here try aokp m6..its says wifi and tethering not working but actually works for me


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Messages not receiving is a direct consequence of low memory.
> Use link2SD to transfer apps to second partition of SD card. I have installed over 200mb of apps and still my internal memory is 150mb left.
> 
> As far as ROMs of our phone is concerned, this is indeed a bad time.



frm da start using link2sd with ics. and my inbox is not dat full.

dats jst ridiculously strange. 200 apps installed n still 150 left in internal memory.
r u using reduced rom zip. n may be reduced gapps.? 
wat rom u using?
do u move all ur app to sd card?

yea..  really a bad time fr our p500. bt among da devs rashed is working hard on cm10. hope he success. bt nt seeing any hope fr camera. bt miracle happens  
why da hell every one just so crazy abt google now.!.! cam is way first in priority dan dat.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 11, 2012)

kaz said:


> I have a only few apps on internal memory yet its only 50mb free..app cache cleaner shows around 20mb of cache but on cleaning it says 3mb freed
> 
> 
> used to happen years back with my Airtel Sim
> ...



i use history cleaner frm froyo. still using it in ics. u should try dat. and /cache/download is differnt i guess.

with me too on da same sim. bt dats just because of my inbox overload. this time its different story as far as i guess.

u should try oxygen. very stable n strong battery life. very less bug. perfect gb rom fr daily use.

m6 also has some issues.


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> i use history cleaner frm froyo. still using it in ics. u should try dat. and /cache/download is differnt i guess.
> 
> with me too on da same sim. bt dats just because of my inbox overload. this time its different story as far as i guess.
> 
> ...



hmmmm thanks.... i have used oxygen and its ok..gtr was better and ginger snap is the latest version..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

wait for IcyOxygen. It'll be the best if popdog can fix the bugs.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for IcyOxygen. It'll be the best if popdog can fix the bugs.



guess wat if in da mean time qualcom release da libs fr armv6, which we r asking fr desperately....hehe... all da focus will be on cm9-10... users will be like grayhounds..

anyways, till then really appreciate wat popdog is doing..good luck to him..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> dats jst ridiculously strange. 200 apps installed n still 150 left in internal memory.
> r u using reduced rom zip. n may be reduced gapps.?
> wat rom u using?
> do u move all ur app to sd card?



You misread me. I wrote 200MB worth of apps not 200 in number! 
And yeah, I have enabled the settings "Automatically link to Card", so every app I install is automatically transferred from the internal memory.
I am using Tinystream. And I haven't compressed the zip of ROM or gapps.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You misread me. I wrote 200MB worth of apps not 200 in number!
> And yeah, I have enabled the settings "Automatically link to Card", so every app I install is automatically transferred from the internal memory.
> I am using Tinystream. And I haven't compressed the zip of ROM or gapps.



aha!  sry my mistake 
i too chled dat. auto link.
is tinystream better dan tinylight? heard some battery issue abt it ...
i think i hav to del some app n files frm internal mem...


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for IcyOxygen. It'll be the best if popdog can fix the bugs.



I agree. Till date after flashing a number of ROMS and trying every mod and tweak. I keep coming back to oxygen GB. Its plain, stable and untainted GB which I like. I keep it overclocked constantly @748 and my battery still lasts for a day with normal usage. After using AOKP ICS ,I no longer have to worry about battery and minor bugs anymore.
If popdog manages to get that level of stability in ICYOxygen then it will be amazing. 

I dont have too many expectations with JB for our phone. Main problem is that the chipset is showing its age and is losing support in drivers. But still this phone has never stopped to amaze me. There was a time when I was skeptical if GB/ICS will even work properly on our phone  But it kept proving me wrong. I will never forget my first android. Its taught me a lot


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> I dont have too many expectations with JB for our phone. Main problem is that the chipset is showing its age and is losing support in drivers. But still this phone has never stopped to amaze me. There was a time when I was skeptical if GB/ICS will even work properly on our phone  But it kept proving me wrong. I will never forget my first android. Its taught me a lot



Straight from the heart dude!


----------



## kaz (Aug 13, 2012)

which MIUI to use (the one you think is better and I should use) ?
[ROM][P500]MIUI.us v4 ICS [2.8.10][Alpha][Uploaded] - xda-developers
[ROM][MIUIv4-2.8.3][PORT] Kaio-Ken [x3][Multi-Lang][10/08/12] - xda-developers
[PORT/GB] V-MIUI HTX for P500 - xda-developers

I have just downloaded this now :
[ROM][Beta #1]Opti-MIUI V4 [2.8.3][ICS 4.0.4][UPD-8/11/2012] - xda-developers

few reasons I dont want to use cm9 :
1. I can't search for network manually, problem arises when I am on roaming with dOcOmO sim and it catches Idea or Aircel network..and I am charged for data even when having a gprs pack..outgoing sms 3.5rs  and I have to keep on searching automatically untill it gets connected to docomo network 
2. No usb modem  have to use tethering and gets reboot sometime.
3. When on airtel I use only 2G network it keeps on loosing signal within few seconds only.
4. No option indeed to stay on 3G network only.

any solution to these will be of great help...PLZ


----------



## prasathlr (Aug 13, 2012)

kaz said:


> anyone tried ics dynamite with JB stuffs????



I am on DynamiteJB, its very very smooth and gives me great battery also. Comes for almost a day, whereas all the Other ICS I used gave me just 12 hours at max usage (2 hours of music, Internet, Lots of messaging) where as this gives me for almost a day. I tried so many ICS build got fed up with the battery and Moved to GTR monster. This gives the same battery as GTR used to give with much smoother performance! 



kaz said:


> which MIUI to use (the one you think is better and I should use) ?
> [ROM][P500]MIUI.us v4 ICS [2.8.10][Alpha][Uploaded] - xda-developers
> [ROM][MIUIv4-2.8.3][PORT] Kaio-Ken [x3][Multi-Lang][10/08/12] - xda-developers
> [PORT/GB] V-MIUI HTX for P500 - xda-developers
> ...


I have been a huge fan of MIUI based ROM's but unluckily all were heavy battery sapping ROM's so had to force to change over to other ROMs! 
I was on MIUI HTX for p500 for a while, but recently switched to DynamiteJB ROm. The 1st and 2nd are still under Development I Guess when i saw it couple of days back, but the 3rd one is not stable but I can say almost. There are 2 bugs. USB can't be mounted and Uninstall Bug, the screen Freezes and reboots. Other than these Its perfectly the best MIUI ROM. THe surprising part was the battery. Came for A DAY!! MIUI my maximum was around 10 hours. I use my phone very heavily so I can Feel. Where as this gave me for a day almost. Maybe it has to do with GB Background. If you are trying then go to the 3rd one MIUI HTX P500


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone here using External Memory Card with their phone? Which make and class is preferred?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone here using External Memory Card with their phone? Which make and class is preferred?



I think, "everyone" is using an external memory card! How can you use your phone "without" one! 
And Sandisk Class 4 cards are the best.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys is the camera working in cm10 for lg optimus
actually i own zte blade and blade will get camera only when lg optimus gets one(similar qcom arm6)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2012)

not yet. a new build will be launched tomorrow so camera may work but for what i have heard camera will still take sometime.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Oh dear. Déjà vu!


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I am on DynamiteJB, its very very smooth and gives me great battery also. Comes for almost a day, whereas all the Other ICS I used gave me just 12 hours at max usage (2 hours of music, Internet, Lots of messaging) where as this gives me for almost a day. I tried so many ICS build got fed up with the battery and Moved to GTR monster. This gives the same battery as GTR used to give with much smoother performance!


yeah same happend with me too  managed drain full battery within 6hrs only 




> I have been a huge fan of MIUI based ROM's but unluckily all were heavy battery sapping ROM's so had to force to change over to other ROMs!
> I was on MIUI HTX for p500 for a while, but recently switched to DynamiteJB ROm. The 1st and 2nd are still under Development I Guess when i saw it couple of days back, but the 3rd one is not stable but I can say almost. There are 2 bugs. USB can't be mounted and Uninstall Bug, the screen Freezes and reboots. Other than these Its perfectly the best MIUI ROM. THe surprising part was the battery. Came for A DAY!! MIUI my maximum was around 10 hours. I use my phone very heavily so I can Feel. Where as this gave me for a day almost. Maybe it has to do with GB Background. If you are trying then go to the 3rd one MIUI HTX P500


thanks bro for the info...downloading both dynamite n htx ....

check this *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1825283


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

Early Build of IcyOxygen is here : [ROM][ICS][v0.1.2 - 14/08/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4) - xda-developers


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2012)

downloading 
just flashed dynamiteJB and now this is up


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

downloading too. its time i say bye to CM9 junk.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup. Much faster and smooth than other ICS ROM's out there.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

will flash it in a few minutes. currently stripping the rom to make it slim.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> downloading too. its time i say bye to CM9 junk.



Whoa! So now CM9 is a junk!! 

Anyway, IcyOxygen looks promising. But since I rely heavily on my phone I can't install a ROM which have many bugs as of now including:
Problem with changing network
No manual network search
multitouch does not work often while playing game for example in sonic
Camera: no panorama, video choppy, no video playback
Faster battery drain
etc....

Quoted from : Issues - oxygen-for-p500 - Port of Oxygen ROM for LGE Optimus One - Google Project Hosting

But it has my eye!! 
And Over The Air Update app looks handy!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

^^Well that depends on person to person.

I don't need Manual Network Search. Automatic one works fine for me  I don't roam around much. So that's a odd feature for me.
Multitouch is not at all a problem. I stopped gaming on Optimus One long while ago.
Panorama is not a basic need for maximum. Atleast basic camera is working fine. And I never recorded Video with P500, so again 
Battery is a main issue for me. But for now it's long enough for ICS. And popdog123 is using hephappy's Kernel.

So after he works out on his own kernel (Oxygen), I guess battery will be much better. So lets wait and see.

For now, I'm staying with Early Build Release of IcyOxygen


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

@vyom, CM9 is a bit too heavy and has nearly turned into a bloatware bomb. i like light rom.

@krishnandu, as you are on O2 as well please check 1 thing: home button works? mine doesn't. Was tinkering with the zip, must have deleted something important 
Also any way to reduce homescreen to 3 from default 5 and select not to sync picasa images? my gallery got overloaded with picasa albums and i can't delete them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> @krishnandu, as you are on O2 as well please check 1 thing: home button works? mine doesn't. Was tinkering with the zip, must have deleted something important



Yup. Works normally. And long press home button shows recently used apps as it should.



> Also any way to reduce homescreen to 3 from default 5 and select not to sync picasa images? my gallery got overloaded with picasa albums and i can't delete them.



Can't find the same too.

You can opt out picassa images by Settings > A/c and Sync > Google A/c > Uncheck Sync Google Photos.

I'm still searching for Lock Screen icons. There's no option for that in Settings > Security. I want to add another two options on Lock Screen other than two default ones.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

looks like i'll be reflashing the rom with a few adjustments. thanks for the info.
Icon selection isn't there in Oxygen or its not part of the port yet.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

^^Icon selection?? Sorry I dont know what it is.

BTW...



popdog123 said:


> There are a lot of issues with the telephony implementation in the rom. So next version will be released when airplane mode, network search and mobile data work.
> About the battery drain i've run betterbatterystats and noticed that the phone is draining battery because it doesn't know what network technology it's using (so again, telephony issues) and this should also be fixed in the next release.
> 
> As i've said before this is an early early release. I just wanted to share it with you because you earned it
> ...



Looks like IcyOxygen going to be the best ICS ROM for P500.

BTW how's CM10..?? You tested it..??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

i mean lock screen icon 

No. Tested enough roms. Now will stick to most stable one. Flashing then installing all the apps, its PITA.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

^^I know. That's why I left testing after hephappy's ICS, simply flashed back Oxygen GB.

Now upgraded to Oxygen, guess will be staying with it if battery permits


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2012)

IcyOxygen has been updated 

Updating it through OTA


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

downloading. can't update through OTA as i kicked out the ota app and anyway i'll do a bit of ripping before testing it.
hope battery drain is fixed.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope. It isn't. 

Issue 85 - oxygen-for-p500 - Faster battery drain - Port of Oxygen ROM for LGE Optimus One - Google Project Hosting

xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v0.2.0 - 17/08/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)

Will be fixed on next release may be.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

cancelled download. i want better battery life. rest everything is working better than it worked in GB. BTW when you do OTA update, the whole rom is downloaded again?


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess yes it will download the whole rom. As in case of updating via LG tool.
May be 4.1 will offer only the portion of update to be downloaded as their apps do


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Yes, it's same as downloading manually and reflashing the ROM again. Here OTA Updater does that instead.

Battery thing will be fixed in next release as per popdog's comments under issues list. Even I had reported and provided logcat for many issues.

The battery drain has been identified, it's because of Wakelock and Network thing. Provided him the screenshot.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2012)

I also havn't downloaded ICY-OXY will wait for few more releases..
gotta flash this now [ROM][PORT] MIUI GB for P500 - xda-developers

one thing !!! there is no battery graph in MIUI roms any other way i can get those? any apps for that?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> The battery drain has been identified, it's because of Wakelock and Network thing. Provided him the screenshot.




cool !!!!!!!!!!! but where I wish to see that too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

kaz said:


> cool !!!!!!!!!!! but where I wish to see that too



You mean the screenshots??

Check the issue here : Issue 85 - oxygen-for-p500 - Fast battery drain - Port of Oxygen ROM for LGE Optimus One - Google Project Hosting


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

kaz said:


> May be 4.1 will offer only the portion of update to be downloaded as their apps do



not easy. you have to compile whole rom from sources but once compiled it can be done but then again one will have to clear cache to make the rom recognize the newly added files which many nerds don't get and either keep shouting or asking same thing over and over again.



kaz said:


> one thing !!! there is no battery graph in MIUI roms any other way i can get those? any apps for that?



try better battery stats. it won't give any graph but detailed battery info.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You mean the screenshots??
> 
> Check the issue here : Issue 85 - oxygen-for-p500 - Fast battery drain - Port of Oxygen ROM for LGE Optimus One - Google Project Hosting



ok 



Sam said:


> not easy. you have to compile whole rom from sources but once compiled it can be done but then again one will have to clear cache to make the rom recognize the newly added files which many nerds don't get and either keep shouting or asking same thing over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> try better battery stats. it won't give any graph but detailed battery info.



thanks..now on kaio ken x3(icy) and it has the cm battery stats but as krishnandu told battery drain is very fast 

vl flash miuiGB now...hope its better...last option picollo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> not easy. you have to compile whole rom from sources but once compiled it can be done but then again one will have to clear cache to make the rom recognize the newly added files which many nerds don't get and either keep shouting or asking same thing over and over again.
> .



Well here it's working too, I mean just don't clean the /data and you'll be fine.

OTA Updater asks for /data and /cache, I choose only /cache and all my apps were intact as it is 

BTW looks like the battery issue is taken care of..!! 

For more update keep eyes on : *twitter.com/mcostea


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well here it's working too, I mean just don't clean the /data and you'll be fine.
> OTA Updater asks for /data and /cache, I choose only /cache and all my apps were intact as it is


great 
from next time i'll try this.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW looks like the battery issue is taken care of..!!


i will wait for next update.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> i will wait for next update.



He won't release next update until Airplane Mode reboot is fixed. He fixed it but it's back again after fixing tethering. Spoke with him in Twitter


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

hmmm anyway i'll wait. getting lazy by the day


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 19, 2012)

New version released 

Most of the bugs have been fixed including battery drain.

Time to test it out 

PS : popdog123 is really fast 

Bad News for you Sam 

Mobile data not working after the update. Reported the issue with logcat, hope this will be fixed soon as it was working, may be something broke it.

Other functionalities are up.

1. Tethering (WiFi, USB, Bluetooth) working fine.
2. Airplane Mode reboot fixed.
3. Location Detection from WiFi Fixed.
4. Network issue fixed. Sygic Working.
5. Need to test the battery  Can only comment after a day 

Update :  He generated an fix and Data is working now 

A new version 0.3.4 with Data working is coming in few minutes 

v0.3.4 is up with all the fix 

Everything is working fine.

So a complete IcyOxygen(With basic features and no serious bugs) is ready.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2012)

****....i just downloaded the previous version today in the noon...waste 

anyways thanks a lot for sharing..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 19, 2012)

Even i did that too. But after that we noticed the bug and i provided him a logcat and he fixed it.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Other functionalities are up.
> 
> 1. Tethering (WiFi, USB, Bluetooth) working fine.
> 2. Airplane Mode reboot fixed.
> ...



thanks. will download tomorrow and flash.


----------



## chandrudme (Aug 21, 2012)

i'm using [ROM][MIUIv4-2.8.3][PORT] Kaio-Ken [x3][Multi-Lang][10/08/12] - xda-developers 
its really cool....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 21, 2012)

Well battery has improved drastically on IcyOxygen. But as popdog123 said, it drains like hell with WiFi / Data.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ yes. was listening to music on headphone and it was fine. switchon on GPRS and immediately a small dip in battery icon  
waiting for the new kernel. that should fix battery somewhat.

CM10 with working cam.

@AndroidFan & Krishnandu, check FB


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2012)

Enough of hephappy's ICS ROM, will flash IcyOxygen today. Good time right? or will he release new package at 25 hr? 
Great work *respect*
O1 just pushing every bit of its components to its limit


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 23, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Enough of *hephappy*'s ICS ROM, will flash IcyOxygen today. Good time right? or will he release new package at 25 hr?
> Great work *respect*
> O1 just pushing every bit of its components to its limit



wasnt he gonna release a JB build with working camera as well as panaroma(which if think he is bluffing as discussed by zte blade guys forum we wont get it unless we get OMX libs)
waiting for his build as it means a working camera for my blade too


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2012)

hephappy no longer do the dev task now :/


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> hephappy no longer do the dev task now :/



who fixed camera then?



v.Na5h said:


> wasnt he gonna release a JB build with working camera as well as panaroma(which if think he is bluffing as discussed by zte blade guys forum we wont get it unless we get OMX libs)
> waiting for his build as it means a working camera for my blade too



he released and his sources are uploaded to git. but he pulled the build as it was buggy and caused some display problem.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Enough of hephappy's ICS ROM, will flash IcyOxygen today. Good time right? or will he release new package at 25 hr?
> Great work *respect*
> O1 just pushing every bit of its components to its limit



Yup. Go Ahed. podog123 is working on the New Kernel (Port From GB). Until that no new release, as there aren't any major bugs.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> who fixed camera then?
> 
> 
> 
> he released and his sources are uploaded to git. but he pulled the build as it was buggy and caused some display problem.



no disrespect to the devs now this rashed guy is bluffing that he fixed panaroma too
hope its true and not just writing in the air


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 24, 2012)

@ sam,krishna and V.na5h

well then which one should i use?
JB or icyoxygen?

video works in any of these, in hephappy's video lags and it took too much time to load new photos in gallery?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2012)

^^Try both and keep the one you enjoy most


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 26, 2012)

Rashed's CM10 RC1 has been released... most bugs killed... should I go for it? Stable much?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2012)

i'll wait for RC2.


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 27, 2012)

am gonna wait how heps final release turn out. then probably move to jb cm10 if camera works.
bt at the end cm7 is best fr me.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you didn't missed this : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4

As everyone guessed, someone fix it everyone can have it..!! CM10 is fixed too..!! xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][4.1.1][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[August 25, 2012: Build4/RC1]


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys Can I upgrade my Lg Optimus Net to ICS?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2012)

FLYME Battery Stats..!! Not Bad..!! Comes close to Oxygen with 2 Hours of Voice Call and Constant SMS for more than 3 Hours 

*i.imgur.com/qf1YS.png


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys Can I upgrade my Lg Optimus Net to ICS?



guys?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 7, 2012)

Which is the most bug free ICS rom for O1, without drawbacks such as horrible battery backup??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2012)

Hephappy's CM 9.1.1

You can consider Oxygen 3.0 too but camera and few not so important bugs are there. Check out the issues @ google code project.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2012)

This is LG Optimus One thread. Though both the phones are on same chipset, its always better to confirm at respective XDA Thread


----------



## NainO (Sep 7, 2012)

Woah! This thread got HUGE! 
Any ICS or JB ROM recommended? (PS: minimal lag and decent battery life)


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

NainO said:


> Woah! This thread got HUGE!
> Any ICS or JB ROM recommended? (PS: minimal lag and decent battery life)



For ICS ROM, try popdog123's ROM. Quite good (based on Oxygen). Using it. Has minimal bugs and decent battery life. (Since hephappy stopped development)

And as far as JB is concerned I think there's just one ROM. Rashed97's CyanogenMod 10.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

NainO said:


> Woah! This thread got HUGE!
> Any ICS or JB ROM recommended? (PS: minimal lag and decent battery life)



after such a long time 
one of the first O1 buyers 

JB is still not ready. Give CM9.1.1 a try. Battery backup is same as Oxygen and a few new customization have been added. All in all, 9.1 is a big update over CM9.0


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> For ICS ROM, try popdog123's ROM. Quite good (based on Oxygen). Using it. Has minimal bugs and decent battery life. (Since hephappy stopped development)
> 
> And as far as JB is concerned I think there's just one ROM. Rashed97's CyanogenMod 10.



I'd recommend the same as @Sam. Try Hephappy's CM 9.1.1 instead of Oxygen by podog123. As I have used both I can say that there's not much difference in battery life between CM and Oxygen, but CM9.1.1 doesn't have any bug whereas Oxygen have few minimal (no-so-important) bugs.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd recommend the same as @Sam. Try Hephappy's CM 9.1.1 instead of Oxygen by podog123. As I have used both I can say that there's not much difference in battery life between CM and Oxygen, but CM9.1.1 doesn't have any bug whereas Oxygen have few minimal (no-so-important) bugs.



Well, I was on hephappy's ROM too. 
But I felt the need for "search for all networks" feature to work. And so tried Oxygen's both GB and then ICS ROM. But alas, that feature didn't worked on Oxygen ROMs too.
But then what made me stick to Oxygen ICS is that I didn't feel much difference in battery and the fact that popdog is still in development and is still releasing updates. While hephappy stopped the dev work and probably won't be updating his ROM.

Plus, can you provide a link to hephappy's CM 9.1.1 since this thread seems to close now: closed - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

this post by krishnandu already links to CM9.1.1


----------



## NainO (Sep 8, 2012)

So its gonna be *CM9.1*. Thnx all


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> this post by krishnandu already links to CM9.1.1



Holy sh!t! Somehow I missed it. And it was released on my B'day!! 
A b'day gift I missed!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just tried to root my O1, but nothing's working. 
Gingerbreak didn't did a thing for 10+ minutes. z4root shuts down at "acquiring root shell" message, and term emu goes blank after that. Phone's running stock V20c Gingerbread. First attempt at tinkering with my droid. Can anybody tell me how to root?

Got a few more queries:
Does phone's baseband gets updated automatically on rom installation or requires manual work? If manual, do I need to update it for telephony to work on new roms?


----------



## Ashgun (Sep 8, 2012)

hello guys    ,,,,  just a question to O1 owners which mobile can fit into the shoes of O1 from the latest releases   ..

From Lg itself we have   LG Optimus L3 
From Sony we have       Sony Xperia Tipo 

What is your take on this ...  

Or if any other which can fill the O1s Space .....


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Just tried to root my O1, but nothing's working.
> Gingerbreak didn't did a thing for 10+ minutes. z4root shuts down at "acquiring root shell" message, and term emu goes blank after that. Phone's running stock V20c Gingerbread. First attempt at tinkering with my droid. Can anybody tell me how to root?
> 
> Got a few more queries:
> Does phone's baseband gets updated automatically on rom installation or requires manual work? If manual, do I need to update it for telephony to work on new roms?


Rooting won't work if you have updated the phone to latest updates or something. In which case you will have to downgrade it. But first try again, after rebooting the device.
You will have to manually update the baseband. And if a particular ROM doesn't support the baseband which is on your phone then the worse that could happen is the inability to make calls and data.


Ashgun said:


> hello guys    ,,,,  just a question to O1 owners which mobile can fit into the shoes of O1 from the latest releases   ..
> 
> From Lg itself we have   LG Optimus L3
> From Sony we have       Sony Xperia Tipo
> ...


Is this a joke... No other phone can take O1's space


----------



## Ashgun (Sep 8, 2012)

okay no other phone can take place of O1   ,,, anything near to it   from latest releases


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, I was on hephappy's ROM too.
> But I felt the need for "search for all networks" feature to work. And so tried Oxygen's both GB and then ICS ROM. But alas, that feature didn't worked on Oxygen ROMs too.
> But then what made me stick to Oxygen ICS is that I didn't feel much difference in battery and the fact that popdog is still in development and is still releasing updates. While hephappy stopped the dev work and probably won't be updating his ROM.
> 
> Plus, can you provide a link to hephappy's CM 9.1.1 since this thread seems to close now: closed - xda-developers



Why you need more development if the ROM is perfectly working?

CM9.1.1 is probably over with this. Almost all the features are working with no bugs.

Well, about manual network search, I can say that some countries have this problem. And no ICS ROM will be able to do that AFAIK. (Correct me if I'm wrong)



Chetan1991 said:


> Just tried to root my O1, but nothing's working.
> Gingerbreak didn't did a thing for 10+ minutes. z4root shuts down at "acquiring root shell" message, and term emu goes blank after that. Phone's running stock V20c Gingerbread. First attempt at tinkering with my droid. Can anybody tell me how to root?
> 
> Got a few more queries:
> Does phone's baseband gets updated automatically on rom installation or requires manual work? If manual, do I need to update it for telephony to work on new roms?



Try XDA or Sam's Rooting, Flashing Guide. AFAIK v20c can only be rooted by some specific App. No other app can do this as far as I remember.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2012)

Ashgun said:


> okay no other phone can take place of O1   ,,, anything near to it   from latest releases



 

not starting a flame war here 
but zte blade pwns O1


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

i absolutely agree with Vyom. O1 is (was the best balanced mobile. Anyone upgrading from O1 should jump to a 18-20k mobile. Xperia Tipo & Explorer only have updated processor, nothing else.
ZTE Blade means no warranty.

@chetan, try unlockroot. or search in XDA as many updated to official 2.3 successfully rooted their mobile. and 2.3 official means updated baseband so just root somehow and you can directly try any new rom.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 8, 2012)

Flashed CyanogenMod 9.1.1!
Beautiful UI. Just miss the data toggle button.

Flashing Process:
-Used SuperOneClick to root. Gingerbreak and z4root didn't work.
-Installed ROM manager. 
-Downloaded CWM recovery. Had to do it twice, since first time the root granting dialogue box disappeared.
-Backed up current ROM (stock GB)
-Selected CM 9.1.1 ROM for installation (had already downloaded it.)
-Got stuck at booting after installation (bootloop), so booted into recovery (, moved the ROM file to card's root through PC) and reflashed it.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Just miss the data toggle button.



welcome to CM World where you can do whatever you can imagine, well almost everything except making a pizza 

Setting> System>Notification Drawer>Widget Buttons>Toggle Mobile data. done.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 8, 2012)

Holy cr@p! So many options. Should be fun to mess around  !
Any way to set static ip for wifi?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

Congo Chetan1991! Glad to hear that CWM recovery worked for you. 

And as described by sam, you can put a lot of toggle buttons on the status bar and can even customize those. Do post some benchmarks!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 9, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> Holy cr@p! So many options. Should be fun to mess around  !
> Any way to set static ip for wifi?



While entering Password for WiFi, there's a checkbox for Advanced Settings, where you can set Static IP, DNS Servers, Gateway same as like PC 

Enjoy CM9. Don't forget to thanks Hephappy 

Finally Oxygen is also Fixed. Version 0.4.0 is up 

xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v0.4.0 - 8/09/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)

So no more bugs on two Major ICS ROM's (CM9 and Oxygen). Choose wisely 

@Sam Do you think we should update the first post with required information regarding Rooting, Flashing Custom Recovery and the ROM's, Kernels etc.? I mean adding required links of XDA


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Finally Oxygen is also Fixed. Version 0.4.0 is up



will download soon 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Sam Do you think we should update the first post with required information regarding Rooting, Flashing Custom Recovery and the ROM's, Kernels etc.? I mean adding required links of XDA



yes i was thinking the same. rooting and custom recovery are no big deal but link to rom and current status of rom development should be fixed. kernel links too.

first page is updated.


----------



## Neo (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> first page is updated.


The CAF Kernel is better right? 
Also, I think you shoud add links for GB ROMs as well, atleast CM7 and Oxygen 2.3.2.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> ZTE Blade means no warranty.



who says... its available as dell xcd35 in india which is rebranded zte blade
im glad that i choose xcd35 over O1


These two pics say it all

*i.imgur.com/L6LNC.png

*i.imgur.com/upTea.png

and thats gingerbread for you..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 9, 2012)

@Sam Nice. 

@Neo, No need to add GB ROM's, I'll add XDA link for Full List of ROM's. Let the ROM List be updated.

Ok, updated the thread with Must Read, Full List of ROM and Kernels link


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2012)

just noticed today that now Play Store is not downloading the whole apk file for updates.. I was updating a 10mb game and it downloaded just 450kb 

did you?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 10, 2012)

So proud of my O1 
didnt knew that it'd have such an awesome support of custom ROMs...

Will flash hephappy's latest 9.1
Thanks Krishnandu for link 

currently on IcyOxygen 
happy but battery is still not upto mark but overall happy with it

btw: anyone notice that if mob is locked we can drop down notification bar and then bypass security :/

*Anyone on JellyBean
Reviews?*

PS: Im not in current O1 users  was among first few of the buyers


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> So proud of my O1
> didnt knew that it'd have such an awesome support of custom ROMs...
> 
> Will flash hephappy's latest 9.1
> ...



Its an ICS feature... You can use the drop down notification bar even when the screen is locked... can be useful...

If you have a PIN or Pattern lock, then you don't have to worry about it... No one can access your phone when security is enabled...

I have not flashed HepHappy's final CM9.1.1... Don't want to full wipe my phone... too much trouble for minor improvements... Might still do it if I have a lot of free time to kill...


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Im not in current O1 users  was among first few of the buyers




me too  I bought mine in feb'11


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 10, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Its an ICS feature... You can use the drop down notification bar even when the screen is locked... can be useful...
> 
> If you have a PIN or Pattern lock, then you don't have to worry about it... No one can access your phone when security is enabled...
> 
> I have not flashed HepHappy's final CM9.1.1... *Don't want to full wipe my phone*... too much trouble for minor improvements... Might still do it if I have a lot of free time to kill...



me too bro :/
also the trouble of redownloading apps again...

Oxygen also have a update, no?



kaz said:


> me too  I bought mine in feb'11



yes me too...
i think


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 13, 2012)

i dnt dl frm ph. i jst loggin to my web play a/c.  and frm there i push those apps again to install. all my previous installd apps are in "my apps"  list in play store. 
so that saves a lot time. bt yes,  its really no way bwtter than tb restore.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope you didn't missed the JB Release by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][4.1.1][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Sept. 9, 2012: Build 5]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hope you didn't missed the JB Release by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][4.1.1][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Sept. 9, 2012: Build 5]



How can we? When you are here to remind us! 
But won't be trying JB anytime sooner.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> How can we? When you are here to remind us!



lol thanks to krishnandu. he is keeping track of all changes there


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup..!! I do..!! 

Enjoy the JB who wants to


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup..!! I do..!!
> 
> Enjoy the JB who wants to



Me too even though I own a blade


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

I dont know what is happening.

I am on hephappy's latest ICS built (CM 9.1.1). I am facing random freeze followed by reboot. Today it happened like 5-6 times. I am worried.
If this is not a known issue, I am worried if my hardware is failing!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2012)

^^No issues till now. I'm on same ROM from 4th September. Running smooth. May be something only with you. Wait for now, but if this continues, try re-flashing the ROM with wiping everything.

Also if you have overclocked, it's time to reduce it down.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 14, 2012)

mine running smooth too. i didn't oc or change da governor. after flashing on first day, i got 2-3 reboots. even till now gt few reboots. bt dats fr some wired reason. 
overall everything working ok. 
jst rewipe everything including /system n reflash da rom:what:. do factory reset too. use adb or a system wipe script. cause sometimes systm wont get wiped frm recovery. 
good luck


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I never overclocked too.
Well observe today if I again get reboots. After that I might as well try JB before migrating back to ICS.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2012)

no issue with me too. check if there is sufficient space in rom memory. lack of space can cause reboots too.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2012)

hephappy and rashed had some really heated discussion. hope nobody missed it: post. 



			
				hephappy said:
			
		

> No response? Really! What? You fixed video??? I can't believe....
> Come on Rashed, be honest.
> 
> I talked to nobodyatall, we fixed panaroma mode. After you requested source code, I replied publicly:
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2012)

Well can't say anything to hephappy, lupohirp, adfaaad contributed a lot to the LG O1 Community.


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2012)

IMO, hephappy and lupohirp are cool. I wonder how much knowledge does it require to build a complete ROM.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2012)

^^Well pretty much, atleast basics are Linux, C, C++. And other aspects are your intelligence


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2012)

I am gonno become the AWESOMEST android dev one day, for sure.


----------



## Neo (Sep 18, 2012)

Using hephappy's cm10 from 2days. Battery backup seems good. Performance is good as well, but not the same as CM9, of course. 
What I am thinking is that why Google now is not when it was working in some of the previous builds ??? 
Overall satisfied :beer:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone tried the latest Oxygen? How is it? Though not much is in changelog, as I changed to CM9 from the previous Oxygen build.

CM9 has tethering bugs. So thinking of shifting to Oxygen again. (Though I don't use Tethering much, but on emergency it's really helpful..!!)

xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2012)

Popdog has released a new one. this time AOSP JB. Looks like we'll have Oxygen JB soon.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone tried the latest Oxygen? How is it? Though not much is in changelog, as I changed to CM9 from the previous Oxygen build.
> 
> CM9 has tethering bugs. So thinking of shifting to Oxygen again. (Though I don't use Tethering much, but on emergency it's really helpful..!!)
> 
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



Never mind, everything working fine. May be that time it was not working. 



Sam said:


> Popdog has released a new one. this time AOSP JB. Looks like we'll have Oxygen JB soon.



Yup saw that [ROM][JB][EXPERIMENTAL] AOSP (Android 4.1.1) - xda-developers 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 20, 2012)

cm9's still got bugs. Tethering and data connection shut down all of sudden and don't work until rebooting. There's no setting for static IP. Apollo crashes on card access. Any ROMs without these problems?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2012)

^^Well I also faced problems on Tethering (see above). it worked fine after reboot.

I love the Android Music app, so Apollo doesn't matters for me.

Static IP on WiFi?? Well it have. Did you checked out throughlly?? Tick Advanced Settings Text Box and then on IP Drop Down Box change it to Static from DHCP. You'll get option to enter Static IP.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to reboot too often. Tethering and data connection shut down too often. I live in a place located at interstate border so I badly need manual network selection which doesn't work either. Can't change IP address in Advanced Wifi setting either (stuck at Unavailable.)

Is Oxygen the best competitor or is there any other ROM more stable and full featured than cm9?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2012)

Oxygen and CM9 is the most stable ICS. Also there is AOKP which is as stable as both : [ROM|Unofficial] AOKP (4.0.4) Milestone #6 [15/09/2012] (Best Customizable Rom) - xda-developers

Or you may try MIUI if you want variety


----------



## Neo (Sep 20, 2012)

Just in case you guys missed. here's TWRP Touch Recovery [RECOVERY] Unofficial TWRP 2.2.2.1 Full Touch recovery - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2012)

Apollo sucks. stock music player works much better and faster. I guess apollo was never designed for the lowend devices as it takes a lot of time to switch track. i use easy tether so no problem for me there.


----------



## anupampom (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi sam and krish...

I am currently on oxygen 2.3.2(8) by popdog for past 1 month...am really happy with it...flashed cm 9.1 briefly but went back on reading that all apps had to be installed from market,,,
Here are my specific questions...

1. What is differehce in battery life on oxy ics n cm 9.1 and milestone vs oxygen 2.3.8..is it more than 10 percent..

2. Will I run out of memory when I use ics roms..do I have to partition sd or apps 2 sd preinstalled...

3. Any issues in video recording and playback that can't be solved by third party apps..

4. Any issue in wifi tethering??

5. How often sudden reboots or data disconnect,...
6. Is it possible to enable back button n setting button while application is running n is there a button for  recent apps n can we swipe n kill them like ics task manager..on these lg p500 ics roms...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2012)

anupampom said:


> Hi sam and krish...
> 
> I am currently on oxygen 2.3.2(8) by popdog for past 1 month...am really happy with it...flashed cm 9.1 briefly but went back on reading that all apps had to be installed from market,,,
> Here are my specific questions...
> ...



Almost nothing. Both are same.



> 2. Will I run out of memory when I use ics roms..do I have to partition sd or apps 2 sd preinstalled...



Yes. Use Link2SD / App2SD if you don't want to run out of memory.



> 3. Any issues in video recording and playback that can't be solved by third party apps..



Just use MXPlayer and MXPlayer ARMv6 Codec and everything will be fine.



> 4. Any issue in wifi tethering??



No.



> 5. How often sudden reboots or data disconnect,...



Never. If you face reboot it's only you. Reflash the ROM after wiping EVERYTHING.



> 6. Is it possible to enable back button n setting button while application is running n is there a button for  recent apps n can we swipe n kill them like ics task manager..on these lg p500 ics roms...



What back button in setting? Pressing the hard back button works fine. Long press home button shows recent tasks and all which you can swipe to kill.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2012)

Installed Oxygen. Manual operator selection and data conn. toggle are working!! All apps n data intact. cwm just updated cm.That works for all ICS and above roms?

MXPlayer vs. moboplayer. which one's better?


----------



## kaz (Sep 21, 2012)

i am on flyme and battery backup sucks 

thanks all for sharing all important links..... now I need not go to xda and seach for threads there ....thanks *krishnandu.sarkar* for all the links and *neo* for twrp 

downloading m6....




Chetan1991 said:


> Installed Oxygen. Manual operator selection and data conn. toggle are working!! All apps n data intact. cwm just updated cm.That works for all ICS and above roms?
> 
> MXPlayer vs. moboplayer. which one's better?



mx for me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2012)

^^Why FLYME? It have bugs. Hephappy released FINAL the very next day, download and use that.

This is the FINAL by Hephappy which he released next day after FLYME which was reported as buggy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## kaz (Sep 21, 2012)

ohh sorry it was final only...with very low usage..without data..it didnt last one day even


----------



## anupampom (Sep 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Why FLYME? It have bugs. Hephappy released FINAL the very next day, download and use that.
> 
> This is the FINAL by Hephappy which he released next day after FLYME which was reported as buggy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



ok krish ..thanks for ur elaborate reply..after that...i hopped on to icy-oxygen by popdog since past 12 hrs( since i wanted to reinstall my apps from titanium back up) and am loving it...don't deal much with clicking pics n stuff...one page back u recommend cm 9.1.1 over icy-oxygen ..ny particular reason apart from panorama stuff..??

how bout a comparison of cm 9.1.1 hehappy final,oxy ics,milestone 6 n cm10..in terms of their pros-cons eg.

a) battery life

b) free memory post rom install..

c) camera issues..

d) video playback issues...



ny advantages of milestone 6...

does cm 10,build 5 by rashed have project better enhancements fully working? is it really 30 percent faster..??

i have my doubts with some of these early builds which look promising when we start off but become buggy on installing apps...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2012)

kaz said:


> ohh sorry it was final only...with very low usage..without data..it didnt last one day even



Well yeah battery is not that good. Lasts one day for me with Moderate WiFi usage and calls and sms. But if calls exceeds 1 Hour I don't get enough battery at the end of the day to use WiFi. 



anupampom said:


> ok krish ..thanks for ur elaborate reply..after that...i hopped on to icy-oxygen by popdog since past 12 hrs( since i wanted to reinstall my apps from titanium back up) and am loving it...don't deal much with clicking pics n stuff...one page back u recommend cm 9.1.1 over icy-oxygen ..ny particular reason apart from panorama stuff..??
> 
> how bout a comparison of cm 9.1.1 hehappy final,oxy ics,milestone 6 n cm10..in terms of their pros-cons eg.
> 
> ...



Well Battery wise Oxygen is always considered better above all, as it's AOSP.

Free Memory I guess Oxygen has more, as CM9 includes much more features and stuff.

Camera issues I guess is fixed on both. Isn't it? (Correct me if I'm wrong)

Video Playback issues are same as of CM9.

Well both popdog123 and Hephappy uses LGICS as their source. So almost everything is same, atleast the kernel.

Difference is nothing in such, just here and there. Oxygen may have better battery life. But not something huge. Smoothness is same on both.

As of CM10, it's not stable as yet. Wait untill Rashed comes up with some better solution. Or popdog123 is also into AOSP JB.

Can't comment much about AOKP, as I haven't used it ever. Better ask in AOKP Thread @ XDA.


----------



## kaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I am on AOKP now......hows battery life in ICY Oxygen? and problems with that Rom?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2012)

@Great Kaz, Please comment on AOKP's Battery Life, Smoothness etc.

Well as I said before, Both CM9 and Oxygen doesn't have great battery life. CM9 stays a day with 2 hours of calling, continuous texting for 2-3 hours and no WiFi / Data.

Whereas Oxygen is little better than this. Few pages before I posted screenshot of Battery Life of Oxygen, you can check that for reference.


----------



## anupampom (Sep 22, 2012)

hi krish..life is smooth on oxy ics till now
1)..had battery drain of 6% in 6 hrs at night with network on but data n wifi off in sleep mode...is it good enuf..or am i missing some tricks..??

i just wanted to know if there is a way to save web page as html ( so that we can read it later on no network) on sd card by stock android browser or any other third party browser...ics browser enables for offline reading but i can't see where is the html file..

my old dolphin browser 5.5 on oxygen gb n gingerbread used to save web pages directly to download folder as html..but it is not working on oxy ice cream,..n new dolphin browser doesn't have save page feature..??

i currently am using pocket( previously read it later) but ...i can't access files independently..plus the html files are broken..and encrypted in android data folder..and have to access files from app itself..which me not likey..

2) can you suggest any third party browser that directly saves web pages as html files in download folder..??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't say about HTML file saving thing as I have never tried doing that.

About Battery I can say, it's ok. That's the draining % in ICS for now.

Wait until Hephappy / popdog123 comes with some better solution.


----------



## kaz (Sep 23, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Great Kaz, Please comment on AOKP's Battery Life, Smoothness etc.


battery is same as all cm9....little better than hehappy's final....no app crashes....30%drained in 6hrs with 20mins 2G and around 15mins of calling and some texts....



> Few pages before I posted screenshot of Battery Life of Oxygen, you can check that for reference.


hmmm I have seen that...will try icy oxygen tomorrow.... 



anupampom said:


> can you suggest any third party browser that directly saves web pages as html files in download folder..??




try FIREFOX Beta its available for O1 now....you can save webpages in html formal using UC BROWSER too

Problems with AOKP rom:
links2sd is now unable to mount my ext2 partition..
after disconnecting the data it still shows the data trasnfer symbol in the network icon 

battery is good though.....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2012)

first AOSP and now AOKP: [JB] Android open kang project.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone tried the latest Oxygen? How is it? Though not much is in changelog, as I changed to CM9 from the previous Oxygen build.
> 
> CM9 has tethering bugs. So thinking of shifting to Oxygen again. (Though I don't use Tethering much, but on emergency it's really helpful..!!)
> 
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



krish in oxygen the lock screen has a bug.. even if the screen is locked the app drawer on the screen top can be pulled down... so it accidentally switches on BT/wifi... any solution for this?? 

Go locker works fine but it demands to install go launcher too...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2012)

chandrudme said:


> krish in oxygen the lock screen has a bug.. even if the screen is locked the app drawer on the screen top can be pulled down... so it accidentally switches on BT/wifi... any solution for this??



That's not a bug. On the contrary, it's a "feature" in ICS. 
Don't think you can do anything about it. But dig deeper. Maybe there's an option to disable it.

Update: Ok. Here's a pretty neat solution.
Setup a pattern unlock. When your phone is pattern locked, the notification bar can't be pulled down. Best solution IMO.


----------



## chandrudme (Sep 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's not a bug. On the contrary, it's a "feature" in ICS.
> Don't think you can do anything about it. But dig deeper. Maybe there's an option to disable it.
> 
> Update: Ok. Here's a pretty neat solution.
> Setup a pattern unlock. When your phone is pattern locked, the notification bar can't be pulled down. Best solution IMO.



is that a feature!! i don't understand  ok i will try pattern.. thanks..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2012)

^^Yeah, Vyom is right. It's a feature of ICS not bug


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2012)

please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is the problem while links2sd is tring to mount the ext2 partition which worked fine before flashing AOKP and today flashed OXYGEN yet the same problem.. I guess this is not because i have changed my recovery too.....please see the attached screenshot


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2012)

^^Convert the ext partition  to ext4 .
Cheers !


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2012)

created ext3 partition....because ext3 and ext4 are only supported by twrp.... problem solved


----------



## Neo (Sep 30, 2012)

^^ I still would suggest ext4.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2012)

ok


----------



## kaz (Oct 7, 2012)

now on ics_lg3ui_v1_cm9rc1_paranoid and this is cool 
will report battery life soon

check this out 
[MOD][ICS & JB]●►ACID Audio Engine V1.0◄● for most of the devices|☆☆☆TEAM AC!D☆☆☆ - xda-developers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2012)

Development looks almost dead now. I guess CM9 has got into it's highest point, Heyhappy and others are not doing anything anymore Specially to improve battery.

Rashed is still working on CM10 to fix bugs, but still it's not stable.

In the mean time DJOptimus is carrying on CM9 from Team MAC : [ROM|Unofficial][IMM76L][ICS 4.0.4] CyanogenMod 9 [TeamMAC][27-SEPT-2012] - xda-developers

So I guess, Heyhappy's Final CM9 is the last CM9 ROM.

Looks like time to move to a new device or keep using Hephappy's Final CM9. 

Though this is not ill-logical, as there's pretty much nothing to do, as there's no bug.  Only I wish, if battery life would have improved little bit.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2012)

after what Rashed said to hephappy (the heated argument), even if he gets a CM10 rom better than Rashed, he won't be releasing it.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it possible to "flash"(or whatever) a dictionary to android? So I can type all hindi words/chat language I use and use it directly in phone instead of saving everything, as I type. (Funny autocorrect: Ladka changed to furniture once and hu to hundred. Other people were wondering what I typed.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2012)

turn off autocorrect. you may need a modified latinIME


----------



## Nipun (Oct 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> turn off autocorrect. you may need a modified latinIME



My typing speed will be around 1WPM if I turn off autocorrect.
And what is IMA?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 8, 2012)

Guys anybody having the link to thread for ICS or JB for O1 .... and an HOW_TO .... Plz help asap


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2012)

ICS : 
HepHappy's Final CM9.1.1 : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4
AOKP : [ROM|Unofficial] AOKP (4.0.4) Milestone #6 [15/09/2012] (Best Customizable Rom) - xda-developers
CM9 By Team M.A.C : [ROM|Unofficial][IMM76L][ICS 4.0.4] CyanogenMod 9 [TeamMAC][27-SEPT-2012] - xda-developers

JB :
[ROM][4.1.1][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Sept. 9, 2012: Build 5] - xda-developers

Installation instructions are on respective threads.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 8, 2012)

Woah ! THANKS !
Used any of them ? Any stable ones


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2012)

All of the ICS are stable and almost same as each other with no performance difference (except little bit).

JB is not stable as of now.

I'm on Hephappy's CM9.1.1 from when it has released, no bug.

Battery Life is almost same on all the ROM's. Run's fine for a day with medium usage.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 8, 2012)

Ohk ... The JB seems to have few bugs ( as mentioned on the page ) so asked ....
Will use the hehappy one for now ... Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2012)

You are welcome. Enjoy


----------



## kaz (Oct 8, 2012)

why don't you guys try out ics_lg3ui_v1_cm9rc1 based on Paranoid Rom.....this rom is really beautiful....music player is the coolest

battery is good....but no lights in the 4buttons 

[ROM][ICS 4.0.4] LG3 UI | Version 1 | 070912 | Check it out  - xda-developers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2012)

JB AOKP by Team M.A.C : [UNOFFICIAL] [ROM] [BETA] [JB] Android Open Kang Project - LG-P500 - Build #3 (BETA1) - xda-developers


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 9, 2012)

Im still on hephappy's TinyStream as his final need full wipe which i dont want to do...
is there any significant improvement in any new releases of ICS?
I dont want to try JellyBeans as its not stable right?

As our Legendary Optimus1 can't be pushed more  the hardware is a let down esp camera and screen.
Planning to get S3, worth it?
or should wait more for key lime pie devices


----------



## kaz (Oct 11, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> As our Legendary Optimus1 can't be pushed more  the hardware is a let down esp camera and screen.
> Planning to get S3, worth it?
> or should wait more for key lime pie devices



Right... 
Better wait for Optimus G or the next Nexus from LG  with 2gb of ram, 13mp camera, better processor and gpu, better screen and battery life(as proposed by LG CHEM), better build quality it is simply outperforms the S III


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember my problem with phone rebooting? ...



Vyom said:


> I dont know what is happening.
> 
> I am on hephappy's latest ICS built (CM 9.1.1). I am facing random freeze followed by reboot. Today it happened like 5-6 times. I am worried.
> If this is not a known issue, I am worried if my hardware is failing!





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^No issues till now. I'm on same ROM from 4th September. Running smooth. May be something only with you. Wait for now, but if this continues, try re-flashing the ROM with wiping everything.
> 
> Also if you have overclocked, it's time to reduce it down.





Vyom said:


> Well, I never overclocked too.
> Well observe today if I again get reboots. After that I might as well try JB before migrating back to ICS.





Sam said:


> no issue with me too. check if there is sufficient space in rom memory. lack of space can cause reboots too.



I am still facing reboots on random occasions, even after trying re-flashing ROM, making sure it's not overclocked, making sure there's enough space (I use Link2SD, so I never run out of it). 
Any more options left?

Any ROM to try next apart from JB? Or should I try JB! 

PS: It's still 40 days before one year completes for my phone. I can't get warranty since I won't risk flashing stock ROM. Just for the record.


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone tried Bytecode's AOKP JB?

And i agree krishnandu, O1 has reached its maturity stage.
The only difference is you'll move on with hep's CM9 and i'll go on with CM7/Oxygen GB as a daily driver 
It really is time to hunt for a new device.


----------



## Neo (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ AOKP's aren't cool. Period.


----------



## Neo (Oct 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Remember my problem with phone rebooting? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, only one. Switch back to Oxygen 2.3.2 or CM7.2.

How random are the reboots? And when do they happen?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2012)

Neo said:


> Well, only one. Switch back to Oxygen 2.3.2 or CM7.2.
> 
> How random are the reboots? And when do they happen?



Well, that's the thing. Reboots are too random. Sometimes it happens while starting camera. And sometimes it happens just after I unlock the phone.
And frequency is almost 2-3 times a day. Some days even more than 3 times!

And I don't want to switch back to GB. Since I can't live without the status bar brightness control feature.


----------



## Neo (Oct 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, that's the thing. Reboots are too random. Sometimes it happens while starting camera. And sometimes it happens just after I unlock the phone.
> And frequency is almost 2-3 times a day. Some days even more than 3 times!
> 
> And I don't want to switch back to GB. Since I can't live without the status bar brightness control feature.


Download the latest Oxygen ICS and install. That will defenitely solve your problem.

Which brightness are you talking about? Well, its time to wake up from whatever rock you are hiding under. It is present in cm7 as well.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2012)

Neo said:


> Download the latest Oxygen ICS and install. That will defenitely solve your problem.
> 
> Which brightness are you talking about? Well, its time to wake up from whatever rock you are hiding under. It is present in cm7 as well.



Seriously? We can slide the status bar to control screen brightness in CM 7 as well?


----------



## Neo (Oct 13, 2012)

^ Yes sir


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, downloading Rashed97's JB theme! [ROM][4.1.1][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Sept. 9, 2012: Build 5] - xda-developers
If I am gonna experiment why not with latest thing then CM 7.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 13, 2012)

Good. Let us know your views about JB. I think you could have wait for more few days, as rashed will be releasing another version of ROM recently.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2012)

Well. I installed JB last night. Restored all apps. But Google apps weren't there. So I flashed gapps. Still market showing problem and GTalk isn't there.
So, downloading the version of Gapps which was linked on the JB ROM's thread.

Hoping to sort out the problems soon.

*Update:*
I flashed JB twice. Its very buggy. Apps keeps crashing. 2nd time menu button just stopped working.
Will wait for another upgrade.

Right now.. restoring the hephappy's Nandroid backup.


----------



## anupampom (Oct 15, 2012)

Of all ics rom's i prefer oxygen 0.4 because of its stability,battery life..and space..which i prefer on my phone..

hehappy flyme is said to be the best..but u can't restore titanium backups..which at least for me is a major fail..

some ppl on xda hv run hehappy rom without gapps with conservative governor for upto 8 days..wow..!!

i use aokp on my allwinner a10 tablet but am afraid to try it on lg p500..cause of battery concern..cause phone has to run at least 12 hrs without battery on battery usage..here sb wa sreporting 30-40 percent drain on 6 hrs..so m afraid..however william charles has modified the build taking hehappy as base..

yesterday paranoid android 2.2 was released by bytecode..any body tried that..?

p.s. oxygen v1.0 was released by popdog with incremental update..but es file explorer..tweetdeck is force closing..these issues will be reverted in next build..so i also restored my  v0.4 back up..

rashed might release cm10 new build tomorrow without triple buffering ..lets see that..hv heard if u keep frequency at 729/480 ..lack of triple buffering is not obvious..

on my allwinner a10 tablet..when i ran cm10 n aokp 10 rom by christian troy..things were really smooth due to project butter..but latter after installing apps device became buggy..

since lg optimus one wasn't meant to get project butter..i am skeptical about fluidity of project butter getting translated in upcoming cm10 builds..moreso since REAL developers licke hehappy,luporhip have stopped development on our device..any thoughts?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2012)

^^Quite a deep analysis! Will refer soon I guess.

So after I restored nandroid backup, my phone is not detecting SD card. Astro throws an error, "Error creating external cache" and only shows internal files, not card. Weirdly card shows up in recovery.

Looks like have to try another ROM's listed above.


----------



## kaz (Oct 16, 2012)

anupampom said:


> p.s. oxygen v1.0 was released by popdog with incremental update..but es file explorer..tweetdeck is force closing..these issues will be reverted in next build..so i also restored my  v0.4 back up..




running v1.0 since last evening and battery seems ok. no other problems


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2012)

on paranoiod android 2.2 (JB) and the problem I am facing these days is that after flashing each rom my ext partiton is not recognised and I have to format it again 
this is happening after i switched to TWRP ..... any solution ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2012)

switch back to AmonRa. I found TWRP to be full of feature and a good number of bug right from initial release.


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2012)

ask Vyom, TWRP almost killed his mobile. corrupting his backups and all.


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2012)

oooooo gotta switch back soon..which is the most battery friendly rom according to you?
will be travelling for 20hrs from tomorrow eve and with normal usage it should last that long.... though I have a extra fone still if possible.....

installed PARANOIDANDROID-v15A-CM9.1.1 and my ext4 partition is recognised now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok guys, time to rejoice and dance..!!

Modified libstagefright to use legacy Qualcomm OMX IL libs on ICS for MSM7x27 SoCs - xda-developers

All developers over XDA are trying to implement the same. Hope LG Optimus One will get full fledged ICS / JB soon


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2012)

^^ Waiting for the same. 
It's time for our device to get a good stable ICS / JB,  just because... it "can"!   Before its time gets over at least


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 2, 2012)

guys,
Hows paranoid ROM? is it stable for day to day use? battery status? hope it has new OMX hack?
been a long time using same hephappy's tinystream
is there any improvement?

Im on for change in w/e


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok guys. Dump GB now.
OMX implemented Hephappy's Last Kiss is here  - XDA Post

Now i can wait for the Nexus 4 patiently while admiring fully working ICS on my O1..


----------



## kaz (Nov 2, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> guys,
> Hows paranoid ROM? is it stable for day to day use? battery status? hope it has new OMX hack?
> been a long time using same hephappy's tinystream
> is there any improvement?
> ...



i am on PARANOIDANDROID-v15A-CM9.1.1 from past 10-15 days 



vipul619 said:


> Ok guys. Dump GB now.
> OMX implemented Hephappy's Last Kiss is here  - XDA Post
> 
> Now i can wait for the Nexus 4 patiently while admiring fully working ICS on my O1..



cool


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Ok guys. Dump GB now.
> OMX implemented Hephappy's Last Kiss is here  - XDA Post
> 
> Now i can wait for the Nexus 4 patiently while admiring fully working ICS on my O1..



thanks for the link. downloading.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks vipul619... just in time when I was planning to revert back to GB this weekend!


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 2, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Ok guys. Dump GB now.
> OMX implemented Hephappy's Last Kiss is here  - XDA Post
> 
> Now i can wait for the Nexus 4 patiently while admiring fully working ICS on my O1..



Wow... really incredible... He is one young boy... yet no one can catch up to him... Very very talented this Hephappy is... Total respect for him...


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah, been on this ROM since morning and not a hick till now. Smooth....


----------



## kaz (Nov 2, 2012)

waiting for JB 4.2


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 2, 2012)

guys his download link not working any help?


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

^^  There you go www.mediafire.com/?jkknbj6kvr4wyhv
That link ain't woking bacause of the high traffic


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 2, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^  There you go cm-9.1.2-LASTKISS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip
> That link ain't woking bacause of the high traffic



Thank you... Thank you...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^  There you go cm-9.1.2-LASTKISS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip
> That link ain't woking bacause of the high traffic



Cant thank you enough. Browsed the thread on XDA for another link. But wasn't successful!
Time to revamp my beloved O1 !! XD


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^  There you go cm-9.1.2-LASTKISS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip
> That link ain't woking bacause of the high traffic



found it in ChileAndroid forum i guess 
same happened for me and downloaded from mediafire too.


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

@Vyom , AndroidFan : Welcome 


Sam said:


> found it in ChileAndroid forum i guess
> same happened for me and downloaded from mediafire too.



yep.. :beer: 
Just some people don't know how to make use of Google XD


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

Feedback time. 
ROM : LASTKISS
Well. I almost sh*t my pants when I saw YouTube HQ videos running without even a single glitch on our P500. There is no kind of lag anywhere. There is considerable peformance boost in the games as well.   

Edit : there is a little more battery drain than the previous builds.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2012)

Does that mean Video recording got fixed too?
Not able to flash LASTKISS since having problem with my PC.


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 3, 2012)

when playing long yt vids, like for more than 10mins, the phone reboots. this was also present in flyme. so annoying. still not fixed. so, fr me this update dont impress me except much anticipated yt hq.
Battery bckup not good. 
but, really hep is one talented dev. total respect to him.
b


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Does that mean Video recording got fixed too?
> Not able to flash LASTKISS since having problem with my PC.



Video Recording ? It was working before also right ?


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> when playing long yt vids, like for more than 10mins, the phone reboots. this was also present in flyme. so annoying. still not fixed. so, fr me this update dont impress me except much anticipated yt hq.
> Battery bckup not good.
> but, really hep is one talented dev. total respect to him.
> b



I did not get any reboots. Have you overclocked ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

Neo said:


> Video Recording ? It was working before also right ?



Yes. But recording was lagging.
Anyway, I flashed LAST KISS. Manual network selection works. Can play 360p vids without glitch now.
Sadly, using camera still give me reboots sometimes. 

But anyway, a better (last) update for ICS for our phone.


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2012)

what about lightining of the four buttons? do they glow on touching the screen?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2012)

buttons still glow if you touch the screen. it is a Android 4.0 feature and won't be removed.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> buttons still glow if you touch the screen. it is a Android 4.0 *feature *and won't be removed.



err.. you mean bug, dont you?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2012)

no. as with Android 4.0 this was implemented as some mobiles doesn't have any physical button. so if the buttons doesn't appear even after you touch the screen what will you press? (my theory  )


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 3, 2012)

Buttons don't glow until I wake up the phone...


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2012)

for buttons lightening check this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.kblight&hl=en    

also check this out  [DOWNLOAD] Android 4.2 keyboard & clock | Gnufabio web space

on last kiss.... its super smooth...Agent Dash used to lag like hell earlier but now its running so smooth at 600MHz
also battery is not that bad how people are complaining 


EDIT: this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.adjbrightness&feature=more_from_developer will help you get back your buttons light


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

kaz said:


> for buttons lightening check this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.kblight&hl=en



Thanks man. Now no lights on buttons. Well, I can't seem to turn it back on. But that's ok. Don't need it either.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 3, 2012)

kaz said:


> for buttons lightening check this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.kblight&hl=en
> 
> also check this out  [DOWNLOAD] Android 4.2 keyboard & clock | Gnufabio web space
> 
> ...



10 Meg keyboard? I am taking it... 

Also, my battery life is not good... Maybe 729/480 SmartassV2 is the culprit...

EDIT: For those who want to install the new keyboard, flash the zip file from custom recovery...


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2012)

checkout adjbrightness from the same dev the lights will be back 
but I am happy with no lights


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 3, 2012)

The new gesture keyboard did not work...


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 4, 2012)

@neo never. though sometimes i changed min frequency to 480. but thats ok.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 4, 2012)

Just experienced a reboot on the phone while watching a youtube clip... It was a rather short clip... 6 minutes long only... non-HQ version... but still reboot on Last Kiss ROM... So, its not perfect...

Time to move on to another phone...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Just experienced a reboot on the phone while watching a youtube clip... It was a rather short clip... 6 minutes long only... non-HQ version... but still reboot on Last Kiss ROM... So, its not perfect...
> 
> Time to move on to another phone...



I have been getting reboots many times on the last ROM too. Mostly using camera.
And get reboots on this one to.
It's far from perfect ..


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> The new gesture keyboard did not work...



unfortunately didn't worked on our optimus one



Vyom said:


> I have been getting reboots many times on the last ROM too. Mostly using camera.
> And get reboots on this one to.
> It's far from perfect ..



no reboots till now. just camera app crashed once.

and once got switched off automatically


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 4, 2012)

No reboots either.
Also adding info that GPS is perfect, and so is the battery backup (at least for me).
Ran Waze (the juice sucker app, which is best for Indian roads nevertheless), and it got me through 2 hours of traffic jams with still juice left to play some Fruit Ninja.
I'm happy as i can be!
In the end, it's a 10k device


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2012)

lol I'm on djnoxed kernel and you?


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 4, 2012)

kaz said:


> lol I'm on djnoxed kernel and you?



always stock


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm unable to restrict background data on LAST KISS any app which could help me?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

kaz said:


> I'm unable to restrict background data on LAST KISS any app which could help me?



By the inability to restrict background data, you mean you are unable to turn data off? Cause I can do that. It's not a bug for sure.
Why don't you try app like Quick Settings to turn it off!


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

no I can turn data off but I want to turn off background data from data usage settings because I prefer to install apps through wifi only and I have downloaded many apps from play store and when I just enable 2G data they start downloading. Actually there is no option to set mobile data limit in LAST KISS so background data can't be switched off any how I guess


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ Are you sure? 
Screenshot from my LAST KISS says otherwise....

*i.imgur.com/sqU5P.png


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

what the? thats not there in mine


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

kaz said:


> what the? thats not there in mine



From home screen, press left button -> System Settings -> Data Usage 

Are you sure you are on Last Kiss?


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

just noticed it once again when i tap data usage set data limit is visible for fraction of mili secs I guess..and hides after that


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

kaz said:


> just noticed it once again when i tap data usage set data limit is visible for fraction of mili secs I guess..and hides after that



All I can say is re-flash.


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

nothing works....yeah check once again its hehappy's last kiss only



Vyom said:


> All I can say is re-flash.



hmmmm tomorrow then 

UPDATE: wiped cache and dalvik cache and flashed once again....its there now....thanks for helping


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2012)

So how is the overall experience of Last Kiss? Any major bug?

Everything from Final works fine right?


----------



## Neo (Nov 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So how is the overall experience of Last Kiss? Any major bug?
> 
> Everything from Final works fine right?



Yes sir


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So how is the overall experience of Last Kiss? Any major bug?
> 
> Everything from Final works fine right?



best ICS rom


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 6, 2012)

whos on Paranoid?
reviews in comparision to lastkiss
im on lastkiss its gr8


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice..!! Will update tomorrow 

I was not in touch with the internet for a week, as I was off to Delhi for some office work


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> whos on Paranoid?



no one1 I guess


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2012)

Oxygen too is up with OMX fix.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Oxygen too is up with OMX fix.



Go for Oxygen instead of CM9... it could be better...


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2012)

cool


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2012)

I know. But I'll wait and watch for few response. O2 will get another release recently hopefully.


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

my lg optimus one is not charging and seems to have a faulty battery i brought it from ebay the service centers in noida are pathetic what is the cost of a new battery


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 7, 2012)

Try this as well
Xperia ICS


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Zzo4r.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ You bought a tab?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2012)

no. i simply downloaded Paranoid Android


----------



## kaz (Nov 8, 2012)

the dpi thing was a lot confusing so I left that....but JB on paranoid was cool 

intalled some cm9 mdpi themes but battery drain was so fast and the fone never went to deep sleep.....so back on default neon blue ICS 

What about the new oxygen? Did anyone try that?


----------



## heresi (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Recently I bought my first smartphone and due to good reviews I chose LG optimus one.
So far I'm pretty much satisfied with it, however there is this one problem that keeps bothering me:
Often screen gets stuck/frozen in a blank(black) state with background button keys being active and all the keys being non-responsive. To get out of that state, only choice I have is to take baterry out.

I am pretty sure this problem has been already solved in these 136 pages, however I hope someone will be able to point out where to look for an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 9, 2012)

I am using Oxygen ROM (Version 2.3.7) but recently i am suffering few problems:-
1) Random Crashes especially when searching for contacts (Give me Vol+ to reboot , Vol - to get some crashlog something)
2) Random Extremely slow scroll speed during contact
3) Camera photo when stored in Gallery in detail it shows stored location unknown 
If I try to access them via PC then they wont open at all and show them as corrupt
Also the memory card has started showing error again and again and each time I fix it they are all over again next time
and the moment i fix the error the corrupt photos get deleted on their own


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 9, 2012)

heresi said:


> Hello everyone!
> Recently I bought my first smartphone and due to good reviews I chose LG optimus one.
> So far I'm pretty much satisfied with it, however there is this one problem that keeps bothering me:
> Often screen gets stuck/frozen in a blank(black) state with background button keys being active and all the keys being non-responsive. To get out of that state, only choice I have is to take baterry out.
> ...



Optimus One is a 2 year old phone... Its production was stopped more than a year ago... How did you buy a new one at this time? And why? This phone is outdated...

I flashed a custom ROM on my Optimus One after buying it on day one...


----------



## heresi (Nov 9, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Optimus One is a 2 year old phone... Its production was stopped more than a year ago... How did you buy a new one at this time? And why? This phone is outdated...
> 
> I flashed a custom ROM on my Optimus One after buying it on day one...



Yes, I am aware it is rather "old" model.
Let's just say that I am living in "developing" country where people do spend money on food, rather than a phone and so, these "outdated" models are still actual business for local retailers. 

Why I bought it?
Because my previous phone was close to being Nokia 3310 relative and I wanted to have a taste of what a smartphone can do without spending large amounts of money.

Either way, I would appreciate if you would share any information whether your Optimus One also had problem similiar to mine and if a custom rom fixed it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2012)

Baterry is draining like hell on First Kiss


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 9, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I am using Oxygen ROM (Version 2.3.7) but recently i am suffering few problems:-
> 1) Random Crashes especially when searching for contacts (Give me Vol+ to reboot , Vol - to get some crashlog something)
> 2) Random Extremely slow scroll speed during contact
> 3) Camera photo when stored in Gallery in detail it shows stored location unknown
> ...




Apologies for being so impatient
but anyone having any idea regarding this?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2012)

heresi said:


> Yes, I am aware it is rather "old" model.
> Let's just say that I am living in "developing" country where people do spend money on food, rather than a phone and so, these "outdated" models are still actual business for local retailers.
> 
> Why I bought it?
> ...



Well, if you bought the phone to taste what a smartphone can do, I think you have made a wise decision. O1 is a gem, which you would explore yourself in terms of what it can do, specially over that Nokia.

In regards to the screen turning black and non-responsive, I am facing the same problem (albeit in my case, phone reboots automatically, and I don't need to physically pull out battery). But my phone is about to turn a year this month, and I am facing this problem since a couple of months, and never experienced that in my usage of the phone on stock ROM in first month.
I even tried other ROMs but this problem persists. I am currently on Last Kiss by hephappy, and as you must have noticed almost no other member than me is reporting this issue so I think I am the only exception. So long story short, I think the hardware is failing now. :'(

Although you can try root and then flash other ROMs, to confirm the same. If problem isn't solved by flashing a custom ROM, at least you would have the choice to move on to new version of Android and/or better battery backup ROM's.

All the best.

PS: You can share your country too. Shouldn't be a privacy concern. If you don't mind.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2012)

heresi said:


> Often screen gets stuck/frozen in a blank(black) state with background button keys being active and all the keys being non-responsive. To get out of that state, only choice I have is to take baterry out.



If i remember correctly one of francisco franco's kernal had this problem. BTW which Android version are you using or which particular firmware? Custom rom should fix this problem and make the mobile smooth at the same time.


----------



## heresi (Nov 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> If i remember correctly one of francisco franco's kernal had this problem. BTW which Android version are you using or which particular firmware? Custom rom should fix this problem and make the mobile smooth at the same time.



I haven't changed anything since I bought it so everything is stock:

Android 2.3.3
Kernel version: 2.6.35.10-perf lg-electronics@LGERP-BLD-LNX2 #1
Build number - GRI40
Software version LG-P500-V20d

Well, since I'm totally new to smartphones, I wonder if you could give me an advice which rom to try first. 
And a point out to some guides on how to do it would also help.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 9, 2012)

offtopic: WTF 136 Pages of discussion on Custom ROMs of just one tiny budget phone that is outdated by now !!!!
i am starting to get jealous , you guyz are getting most of Android from a budget than hi end smartphone.
embarrassed to say I own a galaxy s2 

this is the real smartphone experience.
All hail open source


----------



## Neo (Nov 9, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I am using Oxygen ROM (Version 2.3.7) but recently i am suffering few problems:-
> 1) Random Crashes especially when searching for contacts (Give me Vol+ to reboot , Vol - to get some crashlog something)
> 2) Random Extremely slow scroll speed during contact
> 3) Camera photo when stored in Gallery in detail it shows stored location unknown
> ...



Well, Sir, its about time you move to ICS


----------



## Neo (Nov 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Baterry is draining like hell on First Kiss



First kiss? New version? Link please: D


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> offtopic: WTF 136 Pages of discussion on Custom ROMs of just one tiny budget phone that is outdated by now !!!!



actually it is 2 gen old. Optimus One ---> Optimus Net/Dual ---> Optimus L3/Dual. Yet has more ram & better resolution than new mobiles.



ajaymailed said:


> i am starting to get jealous , you guyz are getting most of Android from a budget than hi end smartphone.
> embarrassed to say I own a galaxy s2
> 
> this is the real smartphone experience.
> All hail open source



one DEV leaves, another appears and brings with him a new rom or simply continue the good work of the last one. All this is possible for the faithful users that never leaves, or haven't managed to kill their Optimus One (you can brick a O1, but can't kill it) 



heresi said:


> I haven't changed anything since I bought it so everything is stock:
> 
> Android 2.3.3
> Kernel version: 2.6.35.10-perf lg-electronics@LGERP-BLD-LNX2 #1
> ...



firmware is V20D. Looks like a kernel problem. Google may help as other Optimus One users on V20D firmware may face similar problems. Best way out is to flash a custom rom. Or you can try updating to V20E but updating a stock rom is a lot bigger risk than trying a custom rom. with custom rom it is almost 0% risk. Nothing should go wrong.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2012)

Neo said:


> First kiss? New version? Link please: D



xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4

Major Fix : OMX Fixed. You can now watch HQ Videos in Youtube.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ 


Neo said:


> ^^  There you go cm-9.1.2-LASTKISS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip
> That link ain't woking bacause of the high traffic



Neo himself gave the mirror for LastKiss. BTW it is lastkiss, not first kiss


----------



## Neo (Nov 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4
> 
> Major Fix : OMX Fixed. You can now watch HQ Videos in Youtube.





Sam said:


> ^^
> BTW it is lastkiss, not first kiss


krishnandu said FIRSTKISS, So I thought hehappy released a new version, after LASTKISS.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2012)

My bad, sorry


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2012)

those who are not aware: [ROM][4.1.2][CM10]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Nov. 10, 2012: Build 6/RC 2]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2012)

^^Yeah saw that, many things have been fixed. So JB is going to be stable now almost.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2012)

stay away from it till the battery backup gets bumped. with h/w acceleration on permanently (so triple buffering is possible) battery life should be less than half of CM9.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not moving to JB anyway for now as long as it gets a stable battery lifetime.

You saw the Hep's last patch? xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4

Looks like it will improve the battery as most of the battery drain is because of screen light.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2012)

already flashed. the buttons turn on when you press the power key. pressing any other key keeps the backlight off.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2012)

^^Well but this is what it shouldn't be isn't it? I mean the ROM without this patch is fine. Any button press should turn on backlight.

BTW does that improved battery?


----------



## Xbox (Nov 13, 2012)

I am using Last kiss Rom but cant use nextgtv app in it..no video and automatically go back to the main menu..any body tried this..? 
Apart from that everything working good...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Well but this is what it shouldn't be isn't it? I mean the ROM without this patch is fine. Any button press should turn on backlight.
> 
> BTW does that improved battery?



no. originally (or with CM7) pressing the 4 buttons turn the backlight on. But with this patch only the power key can turn backlight on.

battery life? didn't check. or if it does increase battery life, not much difference.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ That's what it should do. This patch should increase battery life little bit (unnoticable). Anyway I'm fine with this patch. I want to turn on lights on any button press.


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 13, 2012)

Just flashed Oxygen Rom (4.04) 
Awesome ROM , quite stable , does it suffer from any bug which I should take care of?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 13, 2012)

^^Not other than legacy ICS bugs.

Also if possible please post your views like what problems you are facing and about the battery life after using it for few days. Also if all the basic features(WiFi, Data, Tethering, Camera, Youtube HQ etc.) works fine.


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 14, 2012)

anybody facing any problems with quickpic. am on heps final.

prob 1: after opening a pic to view, total black screen after some sec.
prob 2: no image when trying to edit a pic.


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 14, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Not other than legacy ICS bugs.
> 
> Also if possible please post your views like what problems you are facing and about the battery life after using it for few days. Also if all the basic features(WiFi, Data, Tethering, Camera, Youtube HQ etc.) works fine.



Well so far so good 
Well I used 2G Data for first time on  the cellphone so don't know whether it really drains the battery at much higher rate in Oxygen or its normal with every phone
I wont be using Youtube on phone, camera is decent actually better than my previous rom oxygen (2.3.7)
I will post about Wifi and other stuff once I reach college


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> anybody facing any problems with quickpic. am on heps final.
> 
> prob 1: after opening a pic to view, total black screen after some sec.
> prob 2: no image when trying to edit a pic.



O2 have this problem with quickpic I guess. xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v1.1.0 - 6/11/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)

Answer : xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v1.1.0 - 6/11/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)


----------



## Nipun (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone has the default alarm tone on stock ROM? No other ROM can wake me up except that irritating, annoying BEEP BEEP!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

if someone has a stock rom based custom rom, it can easily be extracted. BTW i am sure you are not talking about this: 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZOKEe.jpg


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 15, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> O2 have this problem with quickpic I guess. xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v1.1.0 - 6/11/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)
> 
> Answer : xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][ICS][v1.1.0 - 6/11/12] Oxygen ROM 3.0.0 (Android 4.0.4)



thx fr da link. still no solution


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 15, 2012)

I am on Hephappy's Last Kiss.

Battery life is terrible... 

Here is a screenshot of my battery usage overnight... Everything off... Wifi, Bluetooth, Data... eveything off... I rebooted the phone before putting it down. It was at 100%, Look at it after 6:30 hours overnight...

*Lost 1% charge every 18 minutes without touching the phone...*

*i.imgur.com/ua4MY.png

Also, another bug, is I keep losing signal completely even in areas with good range. Have to go the Airplane mode and back to restore signal...

Need a new ROM... need a better ROM...


----------



## kaz (Nov 15, 2012)

mine was 8% drop last night in around 6hrs ...with everything off and alarms on.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2012)

@AndroidFan @kaz Try Oxygen. O2 is always known for it's simple, clean and battery life.


----------



## kaz (Nov 15, 2012)

did oxygen got a next update after the omx lib fixed?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2012)

Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Neo (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know for you guys, but I'm pretty much happy with LASTKISS.
at least there are no lags or anything XD


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2012)

^^Same here. Not in mood to try Oxygen now


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 16, 2012)

I will probably go back to my Nandroid backup of Arjen's Nightly... or probably some Gingerbread release like GingerDX...


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jerry's Xperia ICS ROM > Current ICS ROMs


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 16, 2012)

I flashed GingerDX today morning... Used it for a few hours... It was smooth, but still hated it...

Came crawling back to ICS...

@Vipul^^^

Will try out Jerry's ICS ROM today...


----------



## kaz (Nov 16, 2012)

any one interested in the new JB ROM by adfad666
[ROM][CM10][EXPERIMENTAL] CyanogenMod like you've never seen before! - xda-developers


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 16, 2012)

kaz said:


> any one interested in the new JB ROM by adfad666
> [ROM][CM10][EXPERIMENTAL] CyanogenMod like you've never seen before! - xda-developers



This is it man... I am jumping in to test the waters...


----------



## kaz (Nov 16, 2012)

do provide some updates then


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2012)

kaz said:


> any one interested in the new JB ROM by adfad666
> [ROM][CM10][EXPERIMENTAL] CyanogenMod like you've never seen before! - xda-developers



will be fun to test this rom against my own stripped rom down CM9.


----------



## kaz (Nov 16, 2012)

I am staying on LAST KISS till next few releases of CM10 by adfad666


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 16, 2012)

kaz said:


> do provide some updates then



Adfad's Jelly Bean ROM...

I flashed this ROM. It was very very smooth... a few graphics glitches here and there, but overall very smooth...

Loved the new notifications pane...

Problems...
1. No ringer sound or vibration when I receive a phone call.
2. Vonage did not work. Could not talk or listen to the other person.
3. A few FCs here and there, but nothing major...

Tested a lot of other apps... Link2SD, Whatsapp, Google+, Gmail... everything works perfectly fine...


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 17, 2012)

kaz said:


> any one interested in the new JB ROM by adfad666
> [ROM][CM10][EXPERIMENTAL] CyanogenMod like you've never seen before! - xda-developers



thnx for this heads up, downloading now 
Rashed's CM10 seemed fairly odd :/

EDIT: Ok so i flashed the ROM and it's blazing fast as compared to Rashed's build!
But as in Rashed's build can someone tell me how to free up App storage space that is taken by default even though i have no apps installed.
In short i have 64mb used with no apps installed, how do i clear it?


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Adfad's Jelly Bean ROM...
> 
> I flashed this ROM. It was very very smooth... a few graphics glitches here and there, but overall very smooth...
> 
> Loved the new notifications pane...


Yeah the notification of JB is so cool....I tried that on the Paranoid JB



> Problems...
> 1. No ringer sound or vibration when I receive a phone call.
> 2. Vonage did not work. Could not talk or listen to the other person.
> 3. A few FCs here and there, but nothing major...
> ...


Hope to see some changes soon as this is experimental. next will be beta, right?



vipul619 said:


> thnx for this heads up, downloading now
> Rashed's CM10 seemed fairly odd :/
> 
> EDIT: Ok so i flashed the ROM and it's blazing fast as compared to Rashed's build!
> ...



try removing some apps or check useless apps in the rom and remove them before flashing


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 19, 2012)

GenetICS Released by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

kaz said:


> Hope to see some changes soon as this is experimental. next will be beta, right?



rashed said he'll include these changes to the next rom. maybe CM10 final will reflect these changes.



vipul619 said:


> EDIT: Ok so i flashed the ROM and it's blazing fast as compared to Rashed's build!
> But as in Rashed's build can someone tell me how to free up App storage space that is taken by default even though i have no apps installed.
> In short i have 64mb used with no apps installed, how do i clear it?



go through this app list. Check what apps you don't need and replace/remove them accordingly also LatinIME (keyboard) can be stripped down. I have a old LatinIME of 2.43MB only but most likely won't work with the new build. Moreover you can also edit some folders like PicoTTS (text to speech), extra (some random CM junk), media (open and remove files, don't delete).


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 19, 2012)

kaz said:


> try removing some apps or check useless apps in the rom and remove them before flashing





Sam said:


> go through this app list. Check what apps you don't need and replace/remove them accordingly also LatinIME (keyboard) can be stripped down. I have a old LatinIME of 2.43MB only but most likely won't work with the new build. Moreover you can also edit some folders like PicoTTS (text to speech), extra (some random CM junk), media (open and remove files, don't delete).



After i had installed, i as usually i do, deleted around 20 system apps.
But it didn't affect the Internal app space, it just emptied out system ROM space.
I want to empty out the 60-70 MB out of 200MB internal app stoarge, which is always full even with no apps installed.
If and when adfad will release a new verion, i'll do a full wipe and explain to you with screenshots what i mean.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> GenetICS Released by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



Yeah I saw that, but what really is the 3.0 kernel about/benefits?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

you need to remove apps before flashing the rom. thats the only way you can force the whole rom to fit into the system directory. open the zip file. navigate to system/app/ and get rid of live wallpapers, extra folder. this will reduce the used space sufficiently. if you want to experiment further you can try removing a few library files (check adam's thread for list of *.so files) that will further free up like ~10MB
in my case the rom is reduced by 30MB.

with kernel 3.0 don't expect anything new other than security as well as stability fixes.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 19, 2012)

tested lastkiss,Aokp,Oxygen ICS roms but all are failed when it comes to playing youtube videos..!! For me Lastkiss provided better ICS experience..

Anybody tried Icysnap.. i am still waiting for a ICS or JB Rom that can play HQ videos smoothly.....?


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ huh? LASTKISS plays them well.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2012)

^^Yup. Without any issues. (Didn't tried other ROM's though)

Another blast from Hephappy. Youtube HQ Reboot Fix Patch : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4

Those who are asking what 3.0 Kernel does on Hep's Last Release (GenetICS) : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks  downloading

will installing without a complete wipe would work?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2012)

kaz said:


> thanks  downloading
> 
> will installing without a complete wipe would work?



Yes, It's a Patch not a ROM. No Wiping needed.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2012)

All this time and I still don't know how to flash my phone. I am running official GB on it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2012)

Gollum said:


> All this time and I still don't know how to flash my phone. I am running official GB on it.



If you are willing to learn and RnD, there are lots of Step-By-Step Guides out there.

One of them is even here from Sam.


----------



## kaz (Nov 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, It's a Patch not a ROM. No Wiping needed.



I meant for flashing GENETICS-HEPHAPPY

finally *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 21, 2012)

really strange... 
quickpic only shows blackscreen for pics from camera folder under DCIM. 
i forget to mentioned, before quickpic,  few days bck 'sbi freedom'  started behaving strangly. after opening da app, its flashes with a black screen. i put loginid to enter da main screen, then wherever i click its shows a complete black screen. clicking hard menu button shows specific options. but no actual screen, all black. 
i think RGV'S ghost accidentally followed  nokia maps n returned to my phone.  

any idea guys...


----------



## ujil (Nov 21, 2012)

kaz said:


> I meant for flashing GENETICS-HEPHAPPY
> 
> finally *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox



I've hephappy's "last kiss" as my rom with youtube patch. Can i upgrade directly to GENETICS-HEPHAPPY without wipe. Can u give a brief step by step procedure?


----------



## ujil (Nov 21, 2012)

I've hephappy's "last kiss" as my rom with youtube patch. Whn i plugin my headphone, i'm not getting any call ringtone, notification tones or alarms through my phones speaker. It works fine with headphones unplugged. (i sleep at night listening music with headphones & usually while sleeping the headphones gets unplugged from ma ears, thus i miss ma alarms in the morning & sometimes calls) Can anybody help me redirect all these tones to automatically direct to phone speaker regardless whether i plug in headphone or not?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 21, 2012)

ujil said:


> I've hephappy's "last kiss" as my rom with youtube patch. Can i upgrade directly to GENETICS-HEPHAPPY without wipe. Can u give a brief step by step procedure?



Yes.

Steps...
1. Reboot to Recovery.
2. Flash the ROM

That's all.

Though remember, if you get into problems after flashing the ROM, it's always recommended to Wipe Data / Factory Reset, Wipe Cache, Wipe Dalvik Cache.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2012)

ujil said:


> I've hephappy's "last kiss" as my rom with youtube patch. Whn i plugin my headphone, i'm not getting any call ringtone, notification tones or alarms through my phones speaker. It works fine with headphones unplugged. (i sleep at night listening music with headphones & usually while sleeping the headphones gets unplugged from ma ears, thus i miss ma alarms in the morning & sometimes calls) Can anybody help me redirect all these tones to automatically direct to phone speaker regardless whether i plug in headphone or not?



not possible in any ICS rom AFAIK. When a call is received the sound will have to be redirected to external audio. This will require core changes.


----------



## ujil (Nov 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes.
> 
> Steps...
> 1. Reboot to Recovery.
> ...



Thnx 4 da reply... Btw, is there any advantages in updating "last kiss" to "GENETICS" ?


----------



## ujil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> not possible in any ICS rom AFAIK. When a call is received the sound will have to be redirected to external audio. This will require core changes.



Is it a feature they removed from GB, coz if i remember correctly, i got my phone call tones & alarms through my speaker phones even when i plugged in earphones?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 22, 2012)

ujil said:


> Thnx 4 da reply... Btw, is there any advantages in updating "last kiss" to "GENETICS" ?



Read Changelog.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 22, 2012)

ujil said:


> Thnx 4 da reply... Btw, is there any advantages in updating "last kiss" to "GENETICS" ?



I upgraded from LASTKISS to GenetICS + youtubefix + 99power... Phone is smooth... Battery life almost doubled... Earlier, my phone would be empty in 8 hours... yesterday, it lasted 14 hours on a single charge... Same usage pattern....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2012)

what is 99power?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> what is 99power?



Some scripts to speed up performance... It smoothed out the phone performance... Phone is smoother than it was on stock GenetICS...

See *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1871604


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2012)

will give it a try. never used any script before. thanks for the link.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I upgraded from LASTKISS to GenetICS + youtubefix + 99power... Phone is smooth... Battery life almost doubled... Earlier, my phone would be empty in 8 hours... yesterday, it lasted 14 hours on a single charge... Same usage pattern....


cool will flash in 5mins 



AndroidFan said:


> Some scripts to speed up performance... It smoothed out the phone performance... Phone is smoother than it was on stock GenetICS...
> 
> See *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1871604



download link dead


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 22, 2012)

kaz said:


> download link dead



Uploaded a copy to a site... Download from Dev-Host - 99power.zip - The Ultimate Free File Hosting / File Sharing Service


----------



## ujil (Nov 22, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I upgraded from LASTKISS to GenetICS + youtubefix + 99power... Phone is smooth... Battery life almost doubled... Earlier, my phone would be empty in 8 hours... yesterday, it lasted 14 hours on a single charge... Same usage pattern....



Which governor r u using? Wht's the min. & max frequency u set, friend?


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks 

will djnoked kernel will work with this script ???????
because with maximum usage and wifi on all time last kiss lasted for 9hrs....and also some cm9 theme were applied at that time which drained battery like hell


----------



## ujil (Nov 22, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Some scripts to speed up performance... It smoothed out the phone performance... Phone is smoother than it was on stock GenetICS...
> 
> See [minimum] [script] | 99power | for an Untweaked ROM | - xda-developers



Can i just flash the 99power.zip from cwm? or do i need to do some additional steps like mounting etcetc...?


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2012)

and maximum battery life was :


----------



## anupampom (Nov 22, 2012)

genet ICS vs oxy ICS anyone?..

batterylife etc..

does titanium backup work on genet ICS..to restore apps..?

how much mb free on genetICS after rom install...


----------



## ujil (Nov 22, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> really strange...
> quickpic only shows blackscreen for pics from camera folder under DCIM.
> i forget to mentioned, before quickpic,  few days bck 'sbi freedom'  started behaving strangly. after opening da app, its flashes with a black screen. i put loginid to enter da main screen, then wherever i click its shows a complete black screen. clicking hard menu button shows specific options. but no actual screen, all black.
> i think RGV'S ghost accidentally followed  nokia maps n returned to my phone.
> ...



Try quickpic 2.6 (old version) without hardware rendering... it works for me 99% times.



Sam said:


> not possible in any ICS rom AFAIK. When a call is received the sound will have to be redirected to external audio. This will require core changes.



Is it possible to make the call/notification tones or alarms to be heard through both phone speaker & headphone? I won't mind tht kinda fix...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2012)

ujil said:


> Is it possible to make the call/notification tones or alarms to be heard through both phone speaker & headphone? I won't mind tht kinda fix...



no idea  actually what you are asking is a bug. And if this had existed, was probably fixed long back.


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 23, 2012)

ujil said:


> Try quickpic 2.6 (old version) without hardware rendering... it works for me 99% times.



h/w rendering is disabled in settings. so dont think dats da problem.


----------



## ujil (Nov 23, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> h/w rendering is disabled in settings. so dont think dats da problem.



use version 2.6. I also found the new versions fc/screen blank... if u still got issues with 2.6, then clear the cache & thumbnail from within the app.


----------



## gmg9 (Nov 23, 2012)

ujil said:


> use version 2.6. I also found the new versions fc/screen blank... if u still got issues with 2.6, then clear the cache & thumbnail from within the app.



ok. will try 2.6 n let u know.... thx.

wat abt the sbi freedom app? do u guys facing any prob with that?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

too much info can spoil ones brain. i think same happened to hephappy. check this post. Don't know if he was being funny or trying some jokes


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> too much info can spoil ones brain. i think same happened to hephappy. check this post. Don't know if he was being funny or trying some jokes



I think he meant it.
There he is, trying to learn from user's experiences after hours of development. But all he gets in return is vague messages, that is for absolute no use. Like he said, "rubbish".


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 23, 2012)

kaz said:


> and maximum battery life was :



dude!
tell how did you achieve that 
please im struggling here :/


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2012)

djnoxed kernel and used I used my phone very less with few calls and messages and little data....
Also the keys lights were always switched off


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 24, 2012)

ujil said:


> Which governor r u using? Wht's the min. & max frequency u set, friend?



I am using SmartAssV2 @ 729/480



ujil said:


> Can i just flash the 99power.zip from cwm? or do i need to do some additional steps like mounting etcetc...?



Yes, you can flash it directly from CWM...



kaz said:


> and maximum battery life was :
> View attachment 7759



That is excellent... I am also getting 14+ hours with heavy use... (Wifi only, no data)


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 24, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I upgraded from LASTKISS to GenetICS + youtubefix + 99power... Phone is smooth... Battery life almost doubled... Earlier, my phone would be empty in 8 hours... yesterday, it lasted 14 hours on a single charge... Same usage pattern....



can u explain how to install that 99power...I'm on GenetICS now....
nd is GenetIcs an untweaked from?


Also can the reboots after wifi tethering eliminated by flashing diffrnt kernel...if so which is bettr kernel... nw using the stock thing in hephappy's rom.. 
waiting for ur reply guys....


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tried Hep's release - Genetics, and TBH, i was using Adfad's CM10 before that.
And no offense but Hep's ROM seemed like a tortoise, in fact every ROM seems so now :/


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 25, 2012)

I am on Oxygen ICS ROM and was getting random blackot that phone used to work but no matter what you press screen remained black and only way to resolve it was removing battery and turning it on again so on someody's suggestion I flashed CAF kernel (latest - [KERNEL][18/11/2012][TESTING]CAF-ICS Kernel for ICS --- Just play around - xda-developers). After flashing the problem wasnt there for a day or two and now it has started coming again. Any idea how to resolve it?

Offtopic - Caf Kernel is awesome especially battery life


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2012)

do a complete wipe and flash again. Never faced black screen problem with ICS/JB.


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 25, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I am on Oxygen ICS ROM and was getting random blackot that phone used to work but no matter what you press screen remained black and only way to resolve it was removing battery and turning it on again so on someody's suggestion I flashed CAF kernel (latest - [KERNEL][18/11/2012][TESTING]CAF-ICS Kernel for ICS --- Just play around - xda-developers). After flashing the problem wasnt there for a day or two and now it has started coming again. Any idea how to resolve it?
> 
> Offtopic - Caf Kernel is awesome especially battery life




Hey, i think theres something wrong with ur flashing....
I was using oxygen ics for many days and used the last two updates...
I wud say oxygen is the most stable rom by now...theres no problem of blackscreens nd random reboots...but as u guys may know,its a rom with minimal customization s available...so for daily normal use its perfect...omx nd hephappys youtube fix working great on oxygen too...but for hard use,its nt great...i faced reboots on overclock above 700mhz...but ok at 691 interactive...

im nw using GenetIcs bcz i wnted sme xtra...im on stock kernel frm hep nd im getting gud battry too...i wud say GenetIcs is really bettr thn Oxygen in case of battry life...oxygen absorbs much battry on sleep too...In GenetIcs i m at 729 Interactive nd the fone is nt gtting randm reboots.. but the wifi tethering reboot is annoying thing for me in Genetics...
Nw waiting for adfad's stable JB update...


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Offtopic - Caf Kernel is awesome especially battery life



saw a new update now.....downloading

did you see this
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999543


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> saw a new update now.....downloading
> 
> did you see this
> [DEV] [EXPERIMENTAL] Building Android 4.2 - xda-developers



Kaz....whts there ....i dnt saw any update....


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Updated on 18th nov. promises better battery life download from :caf-p500-20121118_1418.zip


the best ics rom <3 [ROM] NOV-16-12 | ICySnap v1.1 MOONRAKER | LGUI 3 | ICS 4.0.4 | SCOOP SOME ICE CREAMS - xda-developers


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> Updated on 18th nov. promises better battery life download from :caf-p500-20121118_1418.zip
> 
> 
> the best ics rom <3 [ROM] NOV-16-12 | ICySnap v1.1 MOONRAKER | LGUI 3 | ICS 4.0.4 | SCOOP SOME ICE CREAMS - xda-developers




Well...its there frm last few days...

nd yeh...ICYsnap..everyone is waiting for an update for te rom..yeh..with the newlockscreen...
anyway giv ur feedback comparing with GenetIcs...


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 25, 2012)

@Sam, @Techieajai  Thanks will reflash soon and report


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Techieajai said:


> Well...its there frm last few days...


hmmmm wasn't regular on xda these days 




> nd yeh...ICYsnap..everyone is waiting for an update for te rom..yeh..with the newlockscreen...
> anyway giv ur feedback comparing with GenetIcs...



was downloading the rom but now cancelled will wait for the update xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] NOV-16-12 | ICySnap v1.1 MOONRAKER | LGUI 3 | ICS 4.0.4 | SCOOP SOME ICE CREAMS


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

I noticed a bug in all these ics roms released till now...
I use tethering most of the time...if we get our network data signal lost because of lack of coverage,then the fone says "Usb tethering error"..well,thts normal,i know..but the thing is that u cant switch it ON again evenif u reconnect the usb aftr pulling out...also aftr the problm occurs the wifitethering wont switch on...it jus automatically turns off evn if we try..
Only thing i cud do to make it working is to reboot the device...otherwise aftr few attempts,the fone automatically reboots...same in oxygen,nd hephappy's all roms....
Dontknw if its a kernel problem....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2012)

use easy tether. never been a problem.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im on GenetICS+99 power> phone is smooth and battery life is really good, reboots while recoverying apps...
will test CAF kernel, any suggestions?
how to change kernel? please let me know!

@ Kaz, krishna
keep us updated with new ROMs and comparision with genetICS

Thanks


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

Saw someone saying about Caf  nd genetIcs in xda ...to flash the kernel nd wipe the dalvik cache again...hmmm...dontknow about the diffrncs the kernel will bring...but i believe tht hephappy wud hve implemnted all the fixes available till now in GenetIcs...
The problem is my clockworkmod is still 5.0.2.0 nd i hate rommanager..the recovery keep on saying "md5 mismatch" if i try to restore my rom...so im afraid i cud restor my current genetIcs rom+kernel if i found CAF kernel bad...
Anyway will flash CAF today.....

..still tethering goes buggy....


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

> Im on GenetICS+99 power> phone is smooth and battery life is really good, reboots while recoverying apps...
> will test CAF kernel, any suggestions?
> how to change kernel? please let me know!
> 
> ...






Well...hearing much about 99power these days....
Jus flash it via recovery or hav to do smething xtra b4 tht??


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 26, 2012)

@ ^ 
yes mate
install from SD card from recovery and select 99.zip thats it...
Phone will take some time to start after rebooting dont freakout then CM logo will appear....


----------



## kaz (Nov 26, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> how to change kernel? please let me know!



Flash it like a ROM.


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

kaz said:


> Flash it like a ROM.



Done :thumbup:


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone using CAF or othr kernel with GenetIcs???
Can u guys compare it with the one provided with GenetIcs....
any random reboots???
:what:


----------



## kaz (Nov 26, 2012)

just flashed CAF now...no crashes and reboots till now....lets see the battery life...

P.S.- I never had reboots with any rom or kernel till date


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 26, 2012)

kaz said:


> just flashed CAF now...no crashes and reboots till now....lets see the battery life...
> 
> P.S.- I never had reboots with any rom or kernel till date
> 
> ...



Oh..
Waiting 4 ur results...:thumbup:


----------



## kaz (Nov 27, 2012)

*CAF kernel*
battery drain when ideal is better compared to djnoxed kernel, but when wifi is on it drains like hell. Also Agent Dash crashes each time Agent starts running for *gems* 
Played Air Patriots for more than 30mins and it didn't crash even once.

So if you planning to stay away from wifi then this is good. Also it doesn't lag while receiving call when dragging the icon. I dont use youtube or even don't have any video on my phone so no comments on video playback and all.


----------



## Neo (Nov 27, 2012)

Battery life is pathetic on Adam's CM10. Stay away. Best ROM for our device are the ones from hep, and so will be in future.


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 27, 2012)

kaz said:


> *CAF kernel*
> battery drain when ideal is better compared to djnoxed kernel, but when wifi is on it drains like hell. Also Agent Dash crashes each time Agent starts running for *gems*
> Played Air Patriots for more than 30mins and it didn't crash even once.
> 
> So if you planning to stay away from wifi then this is good. Also it doesn't lag while receiving call when dragging the icon. I dont use youtube or even don't have any video on my phone so no comments on video playback and all.



:thumbup:
Thnx...


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> Battery life is pathetic on Adam's CM10. Stay away. Best ROM for our device are the ones from hep, and so will be in future.



Using it for almost 2 weeks now, and get through the day watching 1-2 episodes of Dexter on MX, listening to music for 2-3 hrs on TTPod and playing 2-3hrs of Flow Free with Whatsapp buzzing at least 8 out of 24hrs.. 
Not to forget some usage of Opera Mini and XDA app.
Will post a screenshot too if you want


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2012)

GenetICS 9.1.4 released by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2012)

downloading. thanks for keeping us updated (about new release).


----------



## kaz (Nov 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> GenetICS 9.1.4 released by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



cool...


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> GenetICS 9.1.4 released by Hephappy : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



Really...great things coming frm hep continuously.. 
Gonna flash it...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> downloading. thanks for keeping us updated (about new release).





kaz said:


> cool...





Techieajai said:


> Really...great things coming frm hep continuously..
> Gonna flash it...



Flashed it last night. No bugs yet.

Though I didn't tested things yet


----------



## kaz (Nov 29, 2012)

hmmm vl flash tonight..... after I return from my Tech. Fest


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys,I'm experiencing  more battery drain then 9.1.3....
Can anyone confirm it...?
Using stock kernel w/o any scripts....

I think I have to flash 99power with this too...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

^^Nothing like that yet. It's been 2 days. Well I'd say just wait a day or two before deciding the battery drain. It can't be identified in a day's use.


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 30, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Nothing like that yet. It's been 2 days. Well I'd say just wait a day or two before deciding the battery drain. It can't be identified in a day's use.



Yeh...hv to test again...
But last day for about 7 hours in sleep..nd saw battery dropped from 65 to 40%...that ws  shocking 4 me...


----------



## kaz (Nov 30, 2012)

try djnoxed's kernel


----------



## Techieajai (Nov 30, 2012)

kaz said:


> try djnoxed's kernel



Yeh...Candied ice kernel gt  updated to 2.5.8 nw....
But its got  camcorder videos not playing issue....hmm


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2012)

Well after using GenetICS 9.1.4 for 2 days my feedback is the ROM is really awesome. The best ICS ROM ever.


No Bugs Yet
No issues with Video Playing (as reported by some members) using Internal Video Player and MX Player
Battery Life is awesome. 62% Remaining after 1.5 hours of phone call, SMS for almost half of the day, 1 Hours of WiFi usage. So this is what I can call Moderate usage I guess. 

Will test battery life on Heavy Usage for 2-3 days and report (This time with 3G Data)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Battery Life is awesome. 62% Remaining after 1.5 hours of phone call, SMS for almost half of the day, 1 Hours of WiFi usage. So this is what I can call Moderate usage I guess.



absolutely. whole day i kept GPRS on with constant use and yet have 38% battery left. This is simply awesome. 2X battery backup compared to 9.1.3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> absolutely. whole day i kept GPRS on with constant use and yet have 38% battery left. This is simply awesome. 2X battery backup compared to 9.1.3



Wow..!! That's such a great news..!! Whole day on GPRS? Still 38%.

What do you want more guys? This is the best we ever had. Even GB couldn't survive whole day on GPRS.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2012)

at least 8hrs and almost whole time the screen was on. thats why i am surprised. the battery drain due to screen being so less. seriously what did hephappy added in this rom.


----------



## Neo (Dec 1, 2012)

Enuff exaggeration.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2012)

first post updated.


----------



## Xbox (Dec 2, 2012)

If 'My data manager' app showing exact data usage by different apps, i am using GenetICS 9.1.4 ?

getting weird results ie, its always showing 'os services only' data usage irrespective of the app i am using..? 

Can some one try this and reply..?


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2012)

neko's early christmas present 
xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!

Flashing 

Flashing


----------



## jarha (Dec 2, 2012)

kaz said:


> neko's early christmas present
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!
> 
> Flashing
> ...



I'm new to this flashing business 

I have done 1 time with CM 10 with Rashed97 ROM. Found it buggy some time.

So I'm thinking to use CM 9 which may be more stable than CM10.

Can you guys help me out ?

Don't we need Gaaps Zip with this neko version or hehappy version ? where is that ?


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 2, 2012)

CAF kernel updated
...anyone tested it?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2012)

jarha said:


> Don't we need Gaaps Zip with this neko version or hehappy version ? where is that ?



with Neko version you need GAAPS. It is there after the rom link. With hephappy you don't need. He has added GAAPS right into the rom itself.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 2, 2012)

kaz said:


> neko's early christmas present
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!
> 
> Flashing
> ...



The only thing I like about ICYSnap is its lockscreen... I prefer stock Android look and feel a lot more...


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2012)

Techieajai said:


> CAF kernel updated
> ...anyone tested it?



downloading will test neko's new rom's battery life then will try this  so wait for 2 days

also its useless to test that because they are just testing the new tool for compiling kernel



AndroidFan said:


> The only thing I like about ICYSnap is its lockscreen... I prefer stock Android look and feel a lot more...



I hate its notification drawer. Rom feels fast. Probably because there aren't dozen of apps loaded till now.. Will test some games and see how well this does. Also need to remove some crap apps like email and finance

AOKP is up with OMX fix too its raining roms suddenly.


----------



## jarha (Dec 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> with Neko version you need GAAPS. It is there after the rom link. With hephappy you don't need. He has added GAAPS right into the rom itself.



Do we need to install ROM manager with CWM every time we flash new ROM ?
Since All earlier software are erased..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2012)

rom manager is not required. once you get a recovery installed forget rom manager.


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 3, 2012)

jarha said:


> I'm new to this flashing business
> 
> I have done 1 time with CM 10 with Rashed97 ROM. Found it buggy some time.
> 
> ...



Well,gud
Its just a matter of passion...

For stability, u can try hephappy's genetics ,oxygen etc...
Nd BTW rashed  will b providing CM10 stable final release shortly...


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 3, 2012)

lol its raining ROMs and Kernels here 

On heps 9.1.4, my god he is a genius, super battery life and fast ROM...Bestest ICS for O1
now keep us updated with Neko's ICySNAP v1.2 in comparision with Hep's 9.1.4
anyone on JB, is it stable now? Let us know about the updated rashed release

Thanks in advance, keep up the good work


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2012)

updated to IcySnap. Just to test the lockscreen and all i can say is better wait for IcySnap 1.3 or something. Neko themed the heck out of the rom but more coding = more errors/bugs.


----------



## jarha (Dec 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> updated to IcySnap. Just to test the lockscreen and all i can say is better wait for IcySnap 1.3 or something. Neko themed the heck out of the rom but more coding = more errors/bugs.



Why do people change thier kernel ?
what's wrong with the kernel supplied in the GenetICS 9.1.4 ?


----------



## kaz (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> updated to IcySnap. Just to test the lockscreen and all i can say is better wait for IcySnap 1.3 or something. Neko themed the heck out of the rom but more coding = more errors/bugs.




xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!
xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!

checkout battery


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys,

anyone using BSNL gprs/3G 
please give me internet settings...
Im unable to use it as i lost the settings :/


----------



## kaz (Dec 4, 2012)

I guess apn is bsnlnet

put the sim in another fone and back in ur fone.......


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2012)

jarha said:


> Why do people change thier kernel ?
> what's wrong with the kernel supplied in the GenetICS 9.1.4 ?



to extract more battery, wifi strength increase, disable some of the settings related to visual, etc. stock kernel is just fine.



kaz said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] DEC-2-12 | ICySNAP v1.2 FORYOUREYES | ICS 4.0.4 | LGE 3.1 UI | THE REAL FEEL!



exactly same problem. lockscreen is not smooth and even without reboot the home crashes at times.


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 4, 2012)

Now its time to taste some jb  as ics has gone stable...rashed will b providing it this weekend. ...
I m only cared about battery drain...hmmm


----------



## kaz (Dec 5, 2012)

> even without reboot the home crashes at times


no...I am using it since more than one day and it crashed only 2times after i rebooted....not on regular basis



> Now its time to taste some jb as ics has gone stable...rashed will b providing it this weekend. ...
> I m only cared about battery drain...hmmm


cooool

this is crazy


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello O1 Team 
anybody used this mod for ext partition?
[MOD] Move to sd-ext | Simple app, private-app and Dalvik cache to SD solution - xda-developers


----------



## vishurocks (Dec 6, 2012)

which gapps package to use with genetics. links plz?


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 6, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> which gapps package to use with genetics. links plz?



No gapps needed....its included in the ROM zip....


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2012)

So. What's the best stable ROM out there?! It's been long time since I updated my ROM. Am still on Hephappy's Last Kiss. Heard there are many good ROM's now! 
Any on which the phone doesn't crash on using camera?


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 6, 2012)

guys im on 9.1.3 cant access bsnl gprs/3g 
any advice?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So. What's the best stable ROM out there?! It's been long time since I updated my ROM. Am still on Hephappy's Last Kiss. Heard there are many good ROM's now!
> Any on which the phone doesn't crash on using camera?



Why don't you shift to GenetICS 9.1.4?



pratik385 said:


> guys im on 9.1.3 cant access bsnl gprs/3g
> any advice?



First of all update to GenetICS 9.1.4.

Anyway, there was no problem with GPRS on 9.1.3 too, it used to work fine.

You setup the APN correctly?


----------



## gmg9 (Dec 6, 2012)

just upgraded to genetics. everything working fine. one thing i hates, is da camera exposer totaly destroyed i guess. 
even at +5, it still not clear, but dark. in previous roms, it was ok.
strangle dat quickpic big occurs again. even i wipe everything before flashing da rom.
do i hav to flash da video-galary fix also?


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 7, 2012)

I get quite a lot of phone freezes in Hephappy's 9.1.4 GenetICS... Atleast 3 battery pulls in the last 24 hours...


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 7, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I get quite a lot of phone freezes in Hephappy's 9.1.4 GenetICS... Atleast 3 battery pulls in the last 24 hours...



That's odd...
Ihavnt got any freezes or reboots till now...using it overclocked to 729...im using it from the day of release....
But 4 me battery life is not great as said by others..I know,its some problem with me only....
I'm gonna try candied ice kernel latest ics test release...I'm happy if I got smthng extra...


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 7, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> guys im on 9.1.3 cant access bsnl gprs/3g
> any advice?



It wud b apn problem...just check it...
No such problems exist with genetICS...its simply awesome....:thumbup:


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 7, 2012)

gmg9 said:


> just upgraded to genetics. everything working fine. one thing i hates, is da camera exposer totaly destroyed i guess.
> even at +5, it still not clear, but dark. in previous roms, it was ok.
> strangle dat quickpic big occurs again. even i wipe everything before flashing da rom.
> do i hav to flash da video-galary fix also?



Yep..,flash it to get recorded video thumbnails.....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I get quite a lot of phone freezes in Hephappy's 9.1.4 GenetICS... Atleast 3 battery pulls in the last 24 hours...



no hang for me on 9.1.4.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Why don't you shift to GenetICS 9.1.4?
> 
> First of all update to GenetICS 9.1.4.
> 
> ...



Thank god, its working now after series of reboots 
will switch to 9.1.4 + youtubefix + 99 power + video preview fix + SD2ext tomorrow!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 7, 2012)

No need to flash youtubefix on 9.1.4, it's built in


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 7, 2012)

Techieajai said:


> That's odd...
> Ihavnt got any freezes or reboots till now...using it overclocked to 729...im using it from the day of release....
> But 4 me battery life is not great as said by others..I know,its some problem with me only....
> I'm gonna try candied ice kernel latest ics test release...I'm happy if I got smthng extra...





Sam said:


> no hang for me on 9.1.4.



I have noticed in all the hangups leading to battery pull, they happen while using heavy apps... like Whatsapp image upload, or Vonage... It doesn't happen all the time, but even a couple of times a day can ruin the overall experience...


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 7, 2012)

But even i am on 9.1.4 and i use whatsapp like almost all day with numerous media content upload & download.. never had a hang!
But also i keep the device at 480-600 Perf


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 7, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> But even i am on 9.1.4 and i use whatsapp like almost all day with numerous media content upload & download.. never had a hang!
> But also i keep the device at 480-600 Perf



Okay... I am on 729/480 SmartAssV2... I should probably downclock or change governor to onDemand...


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2012)

the latest ICYSNAP also has few bugs. now on AOKP...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 9, 2012)

Hep released a patch for Gmail / Facebook White Screen Fix Patch. Those who are facing the problem may try this fix : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, Im on 9.1.4 with gmail/facebook fix and video preview fix
I cant access Google play, was the same case in 9.1.3
Google play opens but just show loading...and never loads
is this known issue i tried to open this by airtel gprs and wifi :/


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 10, 2012)

Try killing the Play App / Reboot the phone once and try.

I once faced this in 9.1.3 but after rebooting it was fixed.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, Im on 9.1.4 with gmail/facebook fix and video preview fix
> I cant access Google play, was the same case in 9.1.3
> Google play opens but just show loading...and never loads
> is this known issue i tried to open this by airtel gprs and wifi :/



manually download the latest update, install it and clear cache.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 10, 2012)

tried flashing gapps lite provided in icysnap rom thread..
cleared dalvik and battery but no improvement guys :/

NOW im pissed off :/
no matter what i install phone reboots wth

UPDATE:
re-downloaded Genetics 9.1.4
done a complete wipe (data, dalvik, battery, SD)
flashed ROM
rebooted
Everything is working fine 

*Now, please tell me what are you guys doing with space management!*


----------



## kaz (Dec 11, 2012)

Partition SD card and install link2sd


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 11, 2012)

26 apps (including biggies like Angry Birds, Ninjump Deluxe, Meme Generator, Draw Some etc)
Just moved those biggies to SD Card and running with 82 MB free..
I have never seen a need to partition my card..


----------



## kaz (Dec 11, 2012)

Some days back I had 65apps (when was on foryo ) And I looked for apps which got installed on sd-card only but now I just keep on downloading and move all to ext partition

xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2012)

kaz said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [DICUSSION][UNOFFICIAL][CM9][WEEKLIES]Android ICS 4.0.4



wish i can donate to this guy. keeps my mobile as good as new.


----------



## ujil (Dec 12, 2012)

waitin for hephappy's bomb on 12-12-12... Let the O1's ICS BANG !!!

So, every basic app works on genetICS 9.1.4 but is there any working call recorder app for genetICS? 
& i use lgcamera instead of stock camera, still am not satisfied with it as like the GB's stock camera app... Anybody knw any better camera apps for both stills & videos?


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2012)

ujil said:


> waitin for hephappy's bomb on 12-12-12... Let the O1's ICS BANG !!!
> 
> So, every basic app works on genetICS 9.1.4 but is there any working call recorder app for genetICS?
> & i use lgcamera instead of stock camera, still am not satisfied with it as like the GB's stock camera app... Anybody knw any better camera apps for both stills & videos?


I use camera360 for pics and videos I never shoot 
can you give me a link to the LGCamera?


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hep is done and so am I with flashing ROM's now.
Would only flash if Adam comes out with a bug fixed CM10 

Anyhow, Happy 12/12/12


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 12, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Hep is done and so am I with flashing ROM's now.
> Would only flash if Adam comes out with a bug fixed CM10
> 
> Anyhow, Happy 12/12/12



I am going to stay with 9.1.4... Don't want to wipe everything for minor tweaks...


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 12, 2012)

I love wiping full clean and installing stuff from scratch..
gives a newy goody feel.. XD


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't liked the Changelogs. Staying with 9.1.4  No bugs


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, I'm also pretty much done with flashing ROMs . It'd no fun now. :sly:


----------



## ujil (Dec 13, 2012)

kaz said:


> I use camera360 for pics and videos I never shoot
> can you give me a link to the LGCamera?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=rubberbigpepper.lgCameraPro&feature=more_from_developer

cracked app available 

Btw, anybody got working links of genetICS 9.1.4? Hephappy's link is of 9.1.5, but i want to try 9.1.4 before a clean wipe for 9.1.5. Anybody???


----------



## kaz (Dec 13, 2012)

the link was Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
but not available now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 13, 2012)

He keeps all the ROM"s here => *www.mediafire.com/hephappy, but generally he changes the view to private for old ROM's when he releases new ROM's. May be you can send him request though PM.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2012)

9.1.5 is a battery hog. HW acceleration for all apps causing extreme battery drain.


----------



## kaz (Dec 13, 2012)

can't it be turned off?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2012)

turned off HWacc for all apps still battery drain is dangerously high.


----------



## ujil (Dec 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> turned off HWacc for all apps still battery drain is dangerously high.



Anybody else feeling the same? shud i wait or go on with 9.1.5..? & still no mirrors for 9.1.4? anybody...


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 13, 2012)

ujil said:


> Anybody else feeling the same? shud i wait or go on with 9.1.5..? & still no mirrors for 9.1.4? anybody...



Try this one... -- cm-9.1.4-GENETICS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2012)

i am back to 9.1.4 (nandroid backup). don't go for 9.1.5 unless you want to cut your battery life by half.


----------



## kaz (Dec 13, 2012)

I am on 9.1.4 but battery is draining fast than expected. I haven't even used my fone for a call, sms or data still in 1day 3hrs only 38% is left..only used wifi for 15-20mins....
will test with data and lots of whatsapp tomorrow....


----------



## ujil (Dec 13, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Try this one... -- cm-9.1.4-GENETICS-HEPHAPPY-p500.zip



thnx mate... 

*www16.zippyshare.com/v/96608050/file.html

THIS IS DEODEXED VERSION OF HEPHAPPY'S GenetICS 9.1.5 -FINAL,
SO ITS POSSIBLE TO MODIFY AND THEME IT NOW

Also added:
- JB wallpapers;
- CM9 alarms, notifications and ringtones.
- Removed extras apps



ujil said:


> thnx mate...
> 
> *www16.zippyshare.com/v/96608050/file.html
> 
> ...



HardLight - The one who deodexed 9.1.5 claims, he was able to upgrade successfully from 9.1.4 to 9.1.5 without wiping... So, anyone else goin 4 this version?


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 13, 2012)

Whtevr b the problem with the rom...but hephappy...he is nt there in xda anymore...i ws expcting a jb build frm the greatest dev ive evr seen...
Hope he will cme back.. ....


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 14, 2012)

kaz said:


> I am on 9.1.4 but battery is draining fast than expected. I haven't even used my fone for a call, sms or data still in 1day 3hrs only 38% is left..only used wifi for 15-20mins....
> will test with data and lots of whatsapp tomorrow....



Point Mr. Kaz, 9.1.3 was surviving for 2-2.5 days with idle but 9.1.4 for 1 day only :/

Thanks Sam for reporting about 9.1.5


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2012)

Wondering if we will be able to play INGRESS....I have a invitation code but now our device is not supported


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

How did you get an invitation code? I am not able to get it. 
Anyway, someone should port it to ARMv6 or..


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2012)

I registered long back on the official website.....I also have the 22mb apk of ingress 1.00.0 which I downloaded using MY O1 few days back

check this out : [Tool][Windows Only][Root] Android Reverse Tethering 3.01 beta - xda-developers
working for me.....might be helpful for you all


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

I signed up a week ago, no reply as of yet. Let's see..


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 19, 2012)

He guys my friend wants to root O1.
The phone is mostly running GB(will confirm it this evening)
So which tool do you use for rooting GB(all stock)?

I am come across SuperOneClick on XDA. Is that the one to be used to root O1?
If yes, any specific version? Also do you need to connect the phone to PC to root or the app needs to run only on the phone?

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> He guys my friend wants to root O1.
> The phone is mostly running GB(will confirm it this evening)
> So which tool do you use for rooting GB(all stock)?
> 
> ...



C'Mon buddy, all these things are too old. Even step-by-step Guides exists here on TDF and on XDA too. Just have a search.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 19, 2012)

^Alright. Sorry for that


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^Alright. Sorry for that



show your friend these posts: [FAQ] General FAQs + Quick guide to rooting/flashing roms & All the tools and good root apps at one place. For anything else also check my FAQ


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> show your friend these posts: [FAQ] General FAQs + Quick guide to rooting/flashing roms & All the tools and good root apps at one place. For anything else also check my FAQ


Yup these are the very threads that I read out this evening.
Nonetheless thanks Sam


----------



## gmg9 (Dec 19, 2012)

after a full wipe install, sbi freedom app working properly. bit same prob with quickpic. 

strangely proximity sensor not working.. 
on hep's 9.1.4.

anyone confirm?

wat kernel u guys using? hw is caf? 
wat i/o n governor is best fr dis rom n ph? 
am using interactive @ 480/729 with sio.


----------



## vishurocks (Dec 21, 2012)

^proximity during calls working absolutely fine. only problem is with the battery


----------



## ujil (Dec 22, 2012)

yup... no issues with proximity sensor... Am using Default kernel... Noop + conservative + 320/729 gave me gud battery life & performance on 9.1.3... Haven't tested it on 9.1.5...  In 9.1.5, I'm on noop + smartassv2 + 320/729, gud performance but not getting the same battery life as tht on 9.1.3 settings... 

Btw, why the camera doesn't support h264 encoding for Mp4, while video recording? Does anybody hav this issue?


----------



## kaz (Dec 22, 2012)

Any one interested in this [ROM][UNOFFICIAL][v0.1 - 21.12.2012][JB] SlimBean 3.1 (Android 4.1.2) - xda-developers 

did anyone try IcySnap v1.4 diamondsforever ??????????

SD-EXT Mod - AMARULLZ DATA TO SD-EXT


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 22, 2012)

kaz said:


> Any one interested in this [ROM][UNOFFICIAL][v0.1 - 21.12.2012][JB] SlimBean 3.1 (Android 4.1.2) - xda-developers
> 
> did anyone try IcySnap v1.4 diamondsforever ??????????
> 
> SD-EXT Mod - AMARULLZ DATA TO SD-EXT



Nice..!! TFS 

Another initiative by another great dev popdog123


----------



## gmg9 (Dec 24, 2012)

thx @ujil @vishurocks


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 24, 2012)

CM 10.1 by Hephappy!
Bugs and bugs but amazing animations..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> CM 10.1 by Hephappy!
> Bugs and bugs but amazing animations..



rashed and bytecode and a few others are working on Android 4.2 for our mobile and my guess is, it is based on same source.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 24, 2012)

Well saw that today morning. But didn't find any changelog or what's working and not working list. So didn't dared to flash it


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok I had posted about it 15 - 20 days back that I am suffering from a strange problem. I was getting random screen blackout ie phone would work but I cant see anything on screen it would turn black. I was using Oxygen `Rom (1.1 the latest one) I was suggested that I flash phone again but due toe exams nearby I didnt do it,
Now I flashed the phone day before yesterday this time wiped data, cache, delvik everything right but  I am having the same blackouts again. What should I do?


PS - Phone always go in blackout mode when its on standby for long time never while using it.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 25, 2012)

@mohit 
Flash 9.1.4 man very stable ROM

@guys 
For playing mkv video which app to use I'm using mobo player but 
not working playback is slow and not syned I'm on 9.1.4 no overclock


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 25, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @mohit
> Flash 9.1.4 man very stable ROM



Thanks but just saw 9.4 doesn't have good battery life suggest something with battery life of likes of Oxygen Rom
Also if anybody could tell me what's wrong I would be more than content as I love the amazing battery backup, and simplicity of Oxygen ROM using it since  gingerbread


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 25, 2012)

@mohit,
yes! me and kaz have report here only about the battery drain but it has improved when i turned off Account sync but please note that when gprs/3g is on the battery is running fast. It will last for around 6-10hrs with always on gprs depending upon usage.

Oxygen's battery life < Hep's 9.1.4 mate

Also about your random black out i was on Oxygen few months back i haven't faced any problem like that...
are you using any governor?

Strange!


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> For playing mkv video which app to use I'm using mobo player but
> not working playback is slow and not syned I'm on 9.1.4 no overclock


Play videos which our phone is meant to, that is at the resolution 480*320. I don't think there there should a problem with playing that. Also, I'd suggest to OC @ 748/320 with Interactivex or smartass v2 as the governor.


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 25, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @mohit,
> 
> Also about your random black out i was on Oxygen few months back i haven't faced any problem like that...
> are you using any governor?
> ...



Nope using whatever default was there? Thats why dont get it why I am the only one having this issue nothing as such on the official thread too


----------



## Techieajai (Dec 25, 2012)

Now available...cm10.1 for our rokstrr p500...
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35865488

:thumbup:


----------



## kaz (Dec 25, 2012)

i think LGICS== Hehappy.. 



mohityadavx said:


> Nope using whatever default was there? Thats why dont get it why I am the only one having this issue nothing as such on the official thread too



might be a hardware problem.....
take out the memory card and see if its gets better

and battery on 9.1.4 is good unless there is lot of 2G/3G


----------



## R2K (Dec 25, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @mohit
> Flash 9.1.4 man very stable ROM
> 
> @guys
> ...



I'm not sure it works on optimus one but try MX player and select software decoding instead of hardware decoding for videos. Same feature also exist on Moboplayer


----------



## gmg9 (Dec 25, 2012)

youtube still giving reboots on 9.1.4. but not after like 10mins. anyone facing same? 

there is lot of debate am hearing abt s2e vs link2sd. wat u guys using on ?  am using link2sd, n its lags a lots..
earlier on cm7.2 i was using s2e..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2012)

LG Optimus One rocks..!! Finally Android 4.2 for Optimus one..!! : [UNOFFICIAL] [ROM] [WIP] CyanogenMod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1) - Build #1 (25/12/12) - xda-developers

*Note  ;Thanks to sam for pointing that in Facebook *


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2012)

actually it has already been posted by Techieajai.



Techieajai said:


> Now available...cm10.1 for our rokstrr p500...
> [UNOFFICIAL] [ROM] [WIP] CyanogenMod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1) - Build #1 (25/12/12) - xda-developers
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oooppss!! Sorry


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

there are times when i'm almost sure that i want to buy a new mobile but then news comes that devs are now working on lastest android ver 
gr8 news :claps:

@Neo
any advantages of overclocking?
how install smartassv2 governor and overclock then?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys  my LG Optimus Net is behaving odd so thought of flashing it. Can someone give me inputs on how to do this?


----------



## Neo (Dec 28, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> any advantages of overclocking?
> how install smartassv2 governor and overclock then?



Which ROM are you on ? CPU frequency and governor settings are there in most ROMs.
The only disadvantage of overclocking is a little less battery life.
Advantage is better performance, more responsive etc.


----------



## Neo (Dec 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys  my LG Optimus Net is behaving odd so thought of flashing it. Can someone give me inputs on how to do this?



Dude, there are plenty of guides on the internet and one is on TDF itself. Also, search previous pages, it is posted many times before. Don't expect us to spoon feed.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys  my LG Optimus Net is behaving odd so thought of flashing it. Can someone give me inputs on how to do this?



i already posted a link in the Android discussion thread. you need only 3 things: KDZ updater, LG USB driver (may skip it if theres no mention in the link) and the update file with a *.kdz extension. now all you need to do is connect mobile to pc, fire up kdz updater, let it recognize the mobile (may take upto 10sec) and then follow the procedure of selecting a few options here and there and flashing the firmware. no need to hard reset or do anything.


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2012)

Whenever I put something on download as the screen gets off the, phone goes in sleep and download gets stuck or gets cancelled any way to keep my downloads continuing in background even when the screen gets off?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys  my LG Optimus Net is behaving odd so thought of flashing it. Can someone give me inputs on how to do this?





Neo said:


> Dude, there are plenty of guides on the internet and one is on TDF itself. Also, search previous pages, it is posted many times before. Don't expect us to spoon feed.



Sure will check on this.



Sam said:


> i already posted a link in the Android discussion thread. you need only 3 things: KDZ updater, LG USB driver (may skip it if theres no mention in the link) and the update file with a *.kdz extension. now all you need to do is connect mobile to pc, fire up kdz updater, let it recognize the mobile (may take upto 10sec) and then follow the procedure of selecting a few options here and there and flashing the firmware. no need to hard reset or do anything.


Thanks Sam. Will follow the link and do as it's mentioned.
*What would be the difference between Flashing and a factory reset?*

Surprisingly I was able to get the auto lock feature back again and the battery isn't draining as fast as it used to be. Now the one thing I need to get rid of is
*1. Auto Dialing by itself
   2. Sending Auto notifications if someone*

And the  following problems got fixed which I had for the past one week
1. Home button is not working.
2. Phone is not getting auto lock
3. Battery is draining out much faster than before.
4. Date & Time settings are changing


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> *What would be the difference between Flashing and a factory reset?*



factory reset will wipe the mobile of all modifications but in case some files got deleted or modified, those will remain same. in case of flashing, it'll reinstall the OS again so even deleted system files will be back in place.


----------



## ujil (Jan 5, 2013)

I changed my LCD density from 160 DPi to 140 Dpi, in order to apply an xdpi theme... I really liked the 140 Dpi but i'm concerned whether it could cause any problem to the Lcd screen of my mobile... Is it ok or should i revert to default (160dpi)..? 
Anybody help?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

140dpi is perfectly fine. many at XDA are using their mobiles at 140dpi


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi I'm on Oxygen 3.0,, pl suggest me a better ICS/JB ROM....


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 5, 2013)

chandrudme said:


> Hi I'm on Oxygen 3.0,, pl suggest me a better ICS/JB ROM....



Using Neko's ICYSNAP (latest version)
No bugs and oh it's 4.0.4
(Just remember to restart your phone thrice after reflash, for me without that GPS wasn't working)


----------



## chandrudme (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you! The ROM looks cool!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2013)

Just flashed *Rashed's CM 10*, JB v4.1.2. And it's super smooth! At least on a fresh flash.
But I can't set up Link2SD. Always keeps saying Can't create mount script, when I select ext3. I even did a reformat of secondary partition and converted to ext4, still Link2SD gives same error. 

Is this normal on this ROM? If anyone can confirm!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

I flashed CM10.1 yesterday and it's super smooth 

Faced the same problem like you. It's because Link2SD needs around 300kb in /system. And in JB (4.1 / 4.2) /system is full.

So delete some system app from /system/app (say CMFileManager, if you are using some other file manager) to free up some space. Then try Link2SD, it'll work fine.

Note : Refer [GUIDE] APK's, their purpose and safe or not to remove (big!) - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com to get an idea which apps are safe to remove.


----------



## kaz (Jan 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I flashed CM10.1 yesterday and it's super smooth
> 
> Faced the same problem like you. It's because Link2SD needs around 300kb in /system. And in JB (4.1 / 4.2) /system is full.
> 
> ...



Any other problems? Can I use it as a daily rom? By mistake I did a factory reset today.... So will flash a new rom tomorrow after my exams 
And thanks for that link.

Any one interested in tablet UI check this:
[ROM]05-01-2013 ///PARANOID PERFECTION ///GENETPACman 3.0 /// TABLET UI AL 100 % - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I flashed CM10.1 yesterday and it's super smooth



btw battery life? 
i'll download build 2 today.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Note : Refer [GUIDE] APK's, their purpose and safe or not to remove (big!) - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com to get an idea which apps are safe to remove.



same stuff is available in my mobile guide too 
initially it was a direct copy paste. later written it myself to make it easier to use.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

@kaz, Well you can check the XDA Thread for what's not working and the Bugs. There are few bugs but it's usable as a daily ROM.

@Sam I'd post a screenshot later on to confirm the battery, but to comment on it, I need to use it for 2-3 days more. But all I can say now is Battery is fine to last whole day with moderate usage.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Faced the same problem like you. It's because Link2SD needs around 300kb in /system. And in JB (4.1 / 4.2) /system is full.
> 
> So delete some system app from /system/app (say CMFileManager, if you are using some other file manager) to free up some space. Then try Link2SD, it'll work fine.



Thanks man. It worked. Well, so finally I am on JB now. And didn't faced any random reboot issue like I used to face on hephappy's ICS.
Also, camera works, which is pure awesome!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

^^Enjoy JB  Me too enjoying it.

Hope battery life doesn't disappoints.

Hope you have fixed this patch : xda-developers - View Single Post - [DISCUSSION] CyanogenMod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1) by LGICS => This fix Seek Bar issue in Video Player / Youtube.


----------



## ujil (Jan 7, 2013)

Sam said:


> 140dpi is perfectly fine. many at XDA are using their mobiles at 140dpi


Thnx for the info... Does it affect performance?

I'm on genetICS 9.1.5... Wht amnt. of zRAM shud i set? 10% or 18 ?

Also,
under developer option, i saw Force GPU rendering. Shud i enable it? wht's it actually for?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2013)

ujil said:


> Thnx for the info... Does it affect performance?



not sure. but dpi shouldn't affect performance.



ujil said:


> under developer option, i saw Force GPU rendering. Shud i enable it? wht's it actually for?



read a long time ago that in android, by default only in games or multimedia the GPU kicks in. menu and homescreen is still software rendered. if you turn this on, even menu will be processed by GPU increasing smoothness but lowering battery life.


----------



## ujil (Jan 7, 2013)

Thnx 4 da info... Tht was very helpful...  Does our GPU really drains tht much battery or is it within 5% in 24hrs time? 
&, wht abt. the zRAM settings? 10 or 18 %?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 7, 2013)

^^Do you really know why would you like to change the zRAM Settings? If not then do not touch it.


----------



## ujil (Jan 8, 2013)

If i remember correctly, i read on some tips page tht zRAM shud be 10% (or 18, i'm not sure)... Few days back, whn i checked my settings, it's 10%, but the default is given 18%... I don't remember whether i changed it or whether it was 10% after when i flashed the rom... Could u say ur settings?

Also, my volume levels of calls/tones/alarms defaults to mid value(50%) after every reboot... is it normal?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2013)

Generally none of them is selected default. Keep it at 18% if you have already messed with it.


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 8, 2013)

i would like to put in a good word for a rom which i recently used paranoid android 4.1.2 v2.5.2
pros-
battery life is amazing close to 23-25hrs on normal use
fast boot
has a extensive host of dev options( governor speeds , zram , etc)
is rock steady
has the full set of project butter features
auto updates
can play angry birds without lag (finally!)
excellent goo manager app which allows deep customization
recovery pre-installed
dsp manager which actually allows one to  customize ones sound preferences
3g,bluetooth,calls,wifi work flawlessly

cons
panorama mode is pretty laggy
google now doesnt work 
random green colored flashes
doesnt respond sometimes 
mic doesnt work 
calculator is cut from the top 
gapps isnt preinstalled


overall i feel this is one of the better roms 
here is a link for anyone who would like to try it-
pa_p500-2.52-31OTT2012-171406.zip
gapps- gapps-jb-light-pa-20121018-signed.zip

Cheers!Hey fellow digitians as you can see ive written a short review on that jb paranoid android rom
But while reading this forumpage i noticed that many users have not upgraded to cm 10 and are using hephappy genetics 9.1.4
Is there any particular reason for this ?
Is that rom better  and worth the upgrade (actually downgrade )?
Somebody please clarify my doubt


----------



## kaz (Jan 9, 2013)

I am on neko's skyfall and thats stable and smooth.
No reboots no lags.
will flash the latest build v1.6 now 

and genetics is good in the sense its not customized. Its also smooth and battery is OK.

though these don't come with Google Now



panwala95 said:


> cons
> mic doesnt work


Really !!!!! then how are you using your phone for calls?

And thanks for sharing


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 9, 2013)

i dont the exact name for it but theit is a small hole near the charging port which is used for apps such as talking tom 
that makes sure such apps work
but in this rom it doesnt detect that


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> i dont the exact name for it but theit is a small hole near the charging port which is used for apps such as talking tom
> that makes sure such apps work
> but in this rom it doesnt detect that



You mean the Mic. Can you talk on your phone? If yes, then don't worry since Talking Tom doesn't need any other thing then Mic.


----------



## kaz (Jan 9, 2013)

Any one tried Rashed's latest build..... I'm downloading 

Will try LGICS's rom too 

if these don't please me then staying with Neko's v1.6


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 9, 2013)

^^I'd suggest not to test CM10, instead go for CM10.1 directly. Even Rashed also said that and he's focussing on CM10.1 instead of CM10.

I think this the last build of CM10. If no more serious bug gets discovered. SlimROM has also been updated yesterday. Though speakerphone is not working.


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 9, 2013)

kaz said:


> Any one tried Rashed's latest build..... I'm downloading
> 
> Will try LGICS's rom too
> 
> if these don't please me then staying with Neko's v1.6



I have that one and believe me it is the best 4.x series rom for p500  i have come across
It is smooth (smoother than the jb rom i mentioned earlier),it has all stock lg apps like task manager , file manager etc and heck even jetpack joyride works on it now( not supported earlier ) if anyone wants the link i can give it to you just pm me


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2013)

new build of 4.2 is also out but thread is yet to be updated. check CM10 thread's last post.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2013)

kaz said:


> Any one tried Rashed's latest build..... I'm downloading
> 
> Will try LGICS's rom too
> 
> if these don't please me then staying with Neko's v1.6



Well, I am on Rashed's CM10 ROM. Link: [ROM][4.1.2][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Jan. 8, 2013: Build 7/Final] - xda-developers

And despite the fact that I had to delete some system apps to free up internal memory for Link2SD could work, everything is working fine.
I am the most happy about Camera working. Easily reaches 24 hrs on always on 2G. But on 3G is a battery drainer though. I only toggle 3G if I need speed, else it's always on 2G.
No serious bug discovered in a few days of my using it.


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2013)

I am going Crazy 
thanks krishnandu.sarkar, panwala95, Sam, Vyom

@SAM yup found it xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM][4.1.2][CM10][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CM10[Jan. 8, 2013: Build 7/Final]

just now flashed 10.1 by LGICS after gapps, system partition is full....so gonna delete some system/apps to make links2sd work

will test games then 



*I'm Loving IT *

P.S._Just uninstalled Apollo and Links2sd worked  will download *Play Music* later_

One problem till now on 10.1
When I use 12hr. clock then due to ap/pm attached with time the settings icon on the top moves to the right and only a little edge is visible...So using 24hrs clock...


*imageshack.us/a/img801/3743/screenshot2013010923413.png


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey kaz why dont yu post some snapshots of that uild 
if its good ill also try
one more thing is chrome working with that build ?


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> hey kaz why dont yu post some snapshots of that uild
> if its good ill also try
> one more thing is chrome working with that build ?



No chrome is still unsupported. I guess that's because it doesn't support armv6

Bluetooth doesn't work. Battery life is * TERRIBLE* 


have downloaded Rashid's JB 4.2 build last day
will try to flash it today.... exam time sucks


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2013)

Screens:



Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img145/2595/jb421.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img688/7174/jb421.png

*imageshack.us/a/img27/1690/jb422.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img829/8934/jb422.png

*imageshack.us/a/img824/5614/jb423.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img443/5512/jb423.png

*imageshack.us/a/img189/9056/jb424.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img571/2435/jb424.png

*imageshack.us/a/img69/8920/jb425.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img560/7730/jb425.png

*imageshack.us/a/img341/7249/jb426.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img171/5350/jb426.png

*imageshack.us/a/img28/3102/jb427.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img191/6527/jb427.png

*imageshack.us/a/img27/9541/jb428.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img607/8901/jb428.png

*imageshack.us/a/img809/407/jb429.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img405/6426/jb4210.png

*imageshack.us/a/img826/5227/jb429.png


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2013)

Cleared Cache and Dalvik and flashed Rashid's 10.1 over LGICS's

working fine

yet no fix for bluetooth


and this cant be a daily rom. battery is draining too fast


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

kaz said:


> and this cant be a daily rom. battery is draining too fast



this is why i am not in any kind of hurry. happy with Android 4.0. thanks for the tip


----------



## kaz (Jan 11, 2013)

And I guess Rashed's cm10 doesn't has omx fix I guess??????????????

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36567155#post36567155


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

any recommended games?

I'm on Hep's 9.1.4 and ninjump is lagging in it!
and i cant run temple run too :/
any idea?
no overclocking, anyone if this worth it then please tell me how to do it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2013)

Temple Run runs fine on Hep's 9.1.4 / 9.1.5. I used to have it on 9.1.4


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any recommended games?


cut the rope, where's my water my all time fav.


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 17, 2013)

Draw Some, Jetpack Joyride & Turbofly HD do it for me..


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Temple Run runs fine on Hep's 9.1.4 / 9.1.5. I used to have it on 9.1.4



I tried downloading from Google Play but its not working...
link please!



kaz said:


> cut the rope, where's my water my all time fav.





vipul619 said:


> Draw Some, Jetpack Joyride & Turbofly HD do it for me..



added to the list...

Anyone on 9.1.5?
or should I stay on 9.1.4 for now its slow man 
Sometimes have to wait tile 4-5 sec till i can see phonebook or call history...

JB is still not daily use stable?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> I tried downloading from Google Play but its not working...
> link please!



I downloaded it from play store only and it was working fine.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally retired my Optimus One after 3 years, replaced by XOLO A800


----------



## kaz (Jan 17, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Finally retired my Optimus One after 3 years, replaced by XOLO A800


3yrs? are you sure 
congo for the new one



vipul619 said:


> Draw Some, *Jetpack Joyride* & Turbofly HD do it for me..


I wish Jetpack had some levels kind of thing


----------



## kaz (Jan 18, 2013)

3rd JB Build by LGICS [ROM][4.2.1][CM10.1][UNOFFICIAL]LG Optimus One Family CyanogenMod 10.1 [Build 3] - xda-developers

3rd JB Build by LGICS *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2064864


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2013)

i hope they fixed battery with latest build. I was expecting build #3 to be Android 4.2.2.

BTW whats up with the gallery and camera app?

EDIT: Build 3 is nothing but a nightly build. Excitement lost.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 19, 2013)

Updated to Build #3. 

Well I saw many members are reporting low battery issue on CM10.1. Ofcourse it'll be much lower than GB and lower than ICS, but it's fine considering moderate usage.

On Build #2, I used to get 2.5 hours of calling, sms for almost whole day, WiFi usage of 1-2 hours (That is what I can moderate on a smart phone), I was at around 15% everyday.

Hope for the best in Build #3.

@Sam, Camera and Gallery used to work fine on Build #2 also.

Update : Do not update to CM10.1 Build #3. Too many bugs...
1. Home button not working.
2. Browser not opening. (It's not crashing but I can see only transition effect of opening and getting closed within few millisec.)

Reverting back to CM9-9.1.4-GenetICS from Hep.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2013)

kaz said:


> 3yrs? are you sure
> congo for the new one
> 
> 
> I wish Jetpack had some levels kind of thing



Yes, I bought it in Jan 2010 and got the xolo in jan 2013
I still use the optimus as an alarm clock as it still is too loud.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

don't know how many of you know about this launcher but it evolved over time and is lot more usable than before.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TTi8dWC77E0/UPuH5AIoPiI/AAAAAAAAATY/2X3vOjkV5jU/s480/Screenshot_2013-01-20-10-20-45.jpg*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0phsRYRbZ5o/UPuH5KB76nI/AAAAAAAAATc/viVjwjUabew/s480/Screenshot_2013-01-20-10-24-25.jpg

[App][2.2+]Launcher8[7jan][v1.2.5]


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used this and still the contact tile is trouble


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam said:


> don't know how many of you know about this launcher but it evolved over time and is lot more usable than before.
> 
> [App][2.2+]Launcher8[7jan][v1.2.5]



I have used HTC Mozart windows phone for some time and so using Tile layout on my phone was a great nostalgia and on Android was pure joy. But I have become used to grid/icon view so much that it became a pain to use for normal work. So I reverted back to default launcher. But I appreciate the dev who did the hard work of creating this launcher, cause he/she have done a great job!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

finally updated to SlimRom 1.0. till now everything has gone smooth. read that it offers excellent battery life so will be comparing it to CM 9.1.4


----------



## Neo (Jan 27, 2013)

Development is almost dead I guess.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah. I guess too.

CM10 and CM10.1 has no markable changes yet.

SlimROM, AOKP, MIUI etc. are going too slow


----------



## ujil (Jan 28, 2013)

Sam said:


> finally updated to SlimRom 1.0. till now everything has gone smooth. read that it offers excellent battery life so will be comparing it to CM 9.1.4



Hw abt video recording? is it working?
I'm using  CyanogenMod 10 with CM10.1-Features JB rom... Pretty smooth, but wifi tethering & video recording not working... Some bugs in speakerphone mode switching while calls is the major one... I'm going to test the latest build today... Will convey the results asap


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2013)

haven't test yet but there a ton of bugs still to be fixed. mobiles reboots if you turn on mass storage, no wifi tethering.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think SlimROM is ready to be used as a Daily ROM. Atleast changelogs doesn't suggest that


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2013)

Rashed97 said:


> Hm, I've got a little GPS hack for CM10.1 I'll add to the source trees tomorrow. Also, the new kernel does help battery life. I'll play with that. And *build 8* will use my modded version of DJNoXD's Candied kernel (yes, I have his permission) so that should enhance it big time



who said development has stopped


----------



## Neo (Jan 28, 2013)

Rashed is not a cool guy. lupohirp and hehappy were.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol man. I am still impressed how P500 is still not considered a "Legacy device" on XDA. Announced: July 2010. Still kicking a**!!


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys, 
Im on Hep's 9.1.4
When i set O1 on silent(vibrate) i still get notification sound for messages, Whatsapp, Gtalk and Facebook.
Also note that this is not for Calls
Anyone facing same isse?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Guys,
> Im on Hep's 9.1.4
> When i set O1 on silent(vibrate) i still get notification sound for messages, Whatsapp, Gtalk and Facebook.
> Also note that this is not for Calls
> Anyone facing same isse?



Not using Hephappy now. But have you set the vibration by lowering down volume through side volume rocker? or through some internal setting?
Could be a bug.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Guys,
> Im on Hep's 9.1.4
> When i set O1 on silent(vibrate) i still get notification sound for messages, Whatsapp, Gtalk and Facebook.
> Also note that this is not for Calls
> Anyone facing same isse?



surely a bug. i have used 9.1.4 for quite a long time and never faced anything like this. time to reflash the rom.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 31, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Not using Hephappy now. But have you set the vibration by lowering down volume through side volume rocker? or through some internal setting?
> Could be a bug.





Sam said:


> surely a bug. i have used 9.1.4 for quite a long time and never faced anything like this. time to reflash the rom.



So which ROM are you on?
any day to day stable version and a step up from 9.1.4?


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 31, 2013)

9.1.5


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2013)

I am on ICYSNAP.... and now even NEKO has stopped development for O1  as he said few weeks ago and hasn't been there since then....


any idea about USB OTG on our O1  [APP] USB OTG Helper v6 [ROOT]


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 31, 2013)

LG Optimus One has a really underpowered processor... Qualcomm MSM7227... Even though I have overclocked it, its way too slow.

Many times it does not display the name of incoming callers for many seconds after the phone has been ringing. Dialer also responds very late after I press the call button...

But overall more than satisfied with Hephappy's 9.1.4 CM9... This phone is still my daily driver, and works fine most of the time...

It is almost impossible to get a fully functioning CM10 on this device now that the interest of developers is waning...


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 31, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Many times it does not display the name of incoming callers for many seconds after the phone has been ringing. Dialer also responds very late after I press the call button...



This isn't normal.
I usually switch between popdog's Oxygen GB and Hep's 9.1.5 and I have never faced lag in these basic tasks :/


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 31, 2013)

you are using 9.1.5?
many said that its battery is less than 9.1.4 and is slower too.
Please clarify on above points


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> So which ROM are you on?
> any day to day stable version and a step up from 9.1.4?



CM10 build7. after 9.1.4, try SlimBean 1.1. light and fast and offers excellent battery backup (not more than 9.1.4 but definitely better than any jb). 9.1.5 is a battery hog.


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 31, 2013)

No it's not :/
I get through a day very easily. Perfect deep sleep & no lags even though internal memory is 30mb short of being full.
I'll post some screenshots as well after a day or 2 of the usual battery fallout pattern.


----------



## chandrudme (Feb 2, 2013)

hi I'm with 9.1.5 genetICS. while downloading apps from market I'm getting an error "invalid package file". how to fix it??  please advice...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2013)

chandrudme said:


> hi I'm with 9.1.5 genetICS. while downloading apps from market I'm getting an error "invalid package file". how to fix it??  please advice...



this usually happens if you got weak signal. not related to rom AFAIK.


----------



## chandrudme (Feb 2, 2013)

is it so!!!? the file had downloaded but while installing it happens. how it is related to signal? thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2013)

corrupted during download. happened to me just 2-3 times. so not sure if its surely cause of bad signal but with me, it was surely some signal problem.


----------



## chandrudme (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh. Ok. Let me try thru wifi


----------



## rockstarmpm (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there anyway to make the flash player work in CM9 or CM10 or ICS?
@Sam which Rom u r using now?


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Accidentally water spilled on my Optimus one. I switched it off and removed the battery. Wiped and Dried. Kept the mobile unused for 2 days. Now when I switched it on, it automatically going to safe mode and my back button not working too. When I switch off and remove the battery and switch it on, a yellow screen saying Emergency. Now when I try to charge the mobile , power on , mobile going in safe mode . Battery status showing 81 percent on some boots and very low battery on some boots. When I try to get into normal mode, volume button automatically increasing and decreasing its volume and I cannot use any apps too. Though it is installing but not getting reflected in menu or in the applications of uninstaller . Factory reset also has no effect and doing the same thing and bit of googling revelead that mostly my motherboard would had been gone. 

What will be the cost of replacement of motherboard or any fix to this ? I am planning to take it to the service center and what if LG guys say that motherboard needs to get replaced ? Is it a wise idea to replace the motherboard or go for the new mobile ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

tmanikandan said:


> Accidentally water spilled on my Optimus one. I switched it off and removed the battery. Dried. Kept the mobile unused for 2 days. Now when I switched it on, it automatically going to safe mode and my back button not working too. When I switch off and remove the battery and switch it on, a yellow screen saying Emergency. Now when I try to charge the mobile , power on , mobile going in safe mode . Battery status showing 81 percent on some boots and very low battery on some boots. When I try to get into normal mode, volume button automatically increasing and decreasing its volume and I cannot use any apps too. Though it is installing but not getting reflected in menu or in the applications of uninstaller  and bit of googling revelead that mostly my motherboard would had been gone.
> 
> What will be the cost of replacement of motherboard or any fix to this ? I am planning to take it to the service center and what if LG guys say that motherboard needs to get replaced ? Is it a wise idea to replace the motherboard or go for the new mobile ?


Check how much it would cost for a repair, if its 5k around, get it, else get a new set.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 5, 2013)

i dont think your motherboard needs to be changed. anyways cost of replacement will be around 1200-1400. bt first open it and manually clean water from all parts, ogherwise u will be paying much more.


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2013)

Sam said:


> corrupted during download. happened to me just 2-3 times. so not sure if its surely cause of bad signal but with me, it was surely some signal problem.



sometimes happened with me too.. And I think it happens generally when I clear the cache or link apps using links2sd(when it seems it will say insufficient memory) while the app is being downloaded..


----------



## rockstarmpm (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there anyway to make the *flash player*work in ICS?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

rockstarmpm said:


> Is there anyway to make the *flash player*work in ICS?


See if this works: *forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1392621&d=1349943539

Also scroll down here and check the ones under Android, see if they work(official link): Archived Flash Player versions


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2013)

rockstarmpm said:


> Is there anyway to make the *flash player*work in ICS?



someone created flash player for ICS under the ARM v6 Instruction set. You can't just flash any flash player as out mobiles doesn't support apps complied for ARM v7. Check the Applications and Themes section for P500 in XDA.


----------



## simplecall (Feb 11, 2013)

I also wanted to share my thoughts about latest mobile which i am using right now,I mean for past 6 month i have been using Nokia lumia 710 ,but guys you don't believe its very pathetic set i have ever used,i am facing internet issue again and again although i formatted so many times but still faced the same issue,Now i want to switch with LG phones.Let me check this out


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

simplecall said:


> I also wanted to share my thoughts about latest mobile which i am using right now,I mean for past 6 month i have been using Nokia lumia 710 ,but guys you don't believe its very pathetic set i have ever used,i am facing internet issue again and again although i formatted so many times but still faced the same issue,Now i want to switch with LG phones.Let me check this out


Check out LG Optimus L9 for 18k.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Check out LG Optimus L9 for 18k.



LG Optimus L9 (18k) vs Galaxy Grand (20k) - - LG Optimus L9 vs Samsung Galaxy Grand - Phone specs comparison


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> LG Optimus L9 (18k) vs Galaxy Grand (20k) - - LG Optimus L9 vs Samsung Galaxy Grand - Phone specs comparison


Grand, better cam, L9, everything else 

Seriously, 187PPi and videocore? Would it kill samsung to put the Omap 4430 and a qHD screen on the grand? It would have been just a shrunken tab 2.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 13, 2013)

The phone switched off when I tried to turn bluetooth on and is now stuck at LG Logo. I don't want to lose the data. Help.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2013)

Nipun said:


> The phone switched off when I tried to turn bluetooth on and is now stuck at LG Logo. I don't want to lose the data. Help.



wipe dalvik cache and try to boot. but i have a feeling you are going to lose whatever was there. or try to flash the same rom without a wipe. either it'll make your mobile work or mess up everything.


----------



## kaz (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Grand, better cam, L9, everything else
> 
> Seriously, 187PPi and videocore? Would it kill samsung to put the Omap 4430 and a qHD screen on the grand? It would have been just a shrunken tab 2.



Samsung Galaxy Grand Review Full In Depth - YouTube
ppi really don't make much sense checkout the video. and since the resolution is low it scores ahead of Galaxy Nexus in Quadrant.


also check this :
Grand benchmark


And I think we are off topic


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

kaz said:


> Samsung Galaxy Grand Review Full In Depth - YouTube
> ppi really don't make much sense checkout the video. and since the resolution is low it scores ahead of Galaxy Nexus in Quadrant.
> 
> And I think we are off topic


Skip to 06:51 and check the icons and I have had a hands on demo of this in The Mobile Store, the icons are not as sharp as L9s.


----------



## kaz (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Skip to 06:51 and check the icons and I have had a hands on demo of this in The Mobile Store, the icons are not as sharp as L9s.



And power? And camera is much better on Grand
now check this : Samsung Galaxy Grand vs HTC Desire SV - YouTube  @8:00


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

kaz said:


> And power? And camera is much better on Grand
> now check this : Samsung Galaxy Grand vs HTC Desire SV - YouTube  @8:00




That's desire sv, aka piece of cr@p, they never compared Grand with the L9, and I own a L9, I had tested the grand in Mobile Store, L9 display is better and does not lag.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 14, 2013)

There is a new kernel for Optimus One.. Just flashed the BFS version 2... Seems pretty good to me... -- [KERNEL][GPL][ICS|2.6.35.14] sweetnsour.kernel-version2 - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2013)

i am waiting for 3.0 kernel. should return the smoothness to Android 4.1-4.2 aka true project butter.


----------



## kaz (Feb 15, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> There is a new kernel for Optimus One.. Just flashed the BFS version 2... Seems pretty good to me... -- [KERNEL][GPL][ICS|2.6.35.14] sweetnsour.kernel-version2 - xda-developers



I tried it on ICYSNAP and battery drain was very much fast..
now on slimbean 4.1



tkin said:


> That's desire sv, aka piece of cr@p, they never compared Grand with the L9, and I own a L9, I had tested the grand in Mobile Store, L9 display is better and does not lag.



I know that. But Grand also doesn't lag. there are many gaming reviews on YT. Plus better camera(rear+front both) check GSMarena its comparable with S III. Plus Multi Window. Plus S Voice. Plus Touchwiz in more advance than LG UI.. Grand has is running 4.1 and I know how good LG is in terms of providing Updates  I own one for the last 2 years(bought on 27feb. 2011). Plus dual Active SIM. No doubt I will prefer Grand over L9 anyhow. Though it doesn't has the Note II's S-PEN which I just LOVE even though it feels just little less than that.

And as the resolution is low it will run Games smoothly than other phones in this category. the basic funda people follow to run games on low powered PC is by reducing resolution  And in case of Grand benchmarks tells that well. On Quadrant it scored 30% more than the Optimus 2x. Also ahead of Tab 10.1 and Atrix 4G



Sam said:


> i am waiting for 3.0 kernel. should return the smoothness to Android 4.1-4.2 aka true project butter.



is their any development for that?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2013)

kaz said:


> is their any development for that?



check the DEV section. already booting fine but because of modem crash, the mobile reboots. works fine if Airplane mode is turned on.


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 15, 2013)

With the followup of water spilled on my mobile, I got it main board replaced for Rs 1300 ( as nothing much can be done ). I was in Stock GingerBread 2.3.3 Rom. I want to root it to GentICS. Rooted the phone. Installed CWM through Rom Manager - LG Optimus Old Baseband. Took the backup and copied into system. Now flashed the GentIcs and flash got successful but got stuck in CyanogenMod Boot Logo. 

What I need to do now  ?

Wiped data thru reboot and now I am on GentIcs


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 17, 2013)

hephappy building 3.0.8 Kernel for ICS....
*github.com/GenetICS/vendor_cm/commit/d270f8de77e86867faa251d001f14cd871316aec


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2013)

great news 
@SAM I am experiencing force close sometimes on Video Recording on Slimbean ? Did you notice this?

great news 
@SAM I am experiencing force close sometimes on Video Recording on Slimbean ? Did you notice this?


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 20, 2013)

Tried to flash the MIUI ICS 2.10.12 and getting the error "Installation Aborted" while flashing. What might be cause of this error ? Have tried with 2.10.14 and same error. Where am I going wrong ?

Currenty using GenetICS 9.1.7

Edit - Erased SD Card again and reflashed again. It Worked . UI is awesome.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope you haven't missed cm-9.2.ALPHA-GenetICS-PLUS-p500.zip

GenetICS Plus (with 3.0 kernel) from Hep. *(Note : GPS and Camera not working)*

BTW Version 4 Kernel Released [KERNEL][GPL][ICS|JB|2.6.35.14] sweetnsour.kernel-version4 - xda-developers


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 25, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hope you haven't missed cm-9.2.ALPHA-GenetICS-PLUS-p500.zip
> 
> GenetICS Plus (with 3.0 kernel) from Hep. *(Note : GPS and Camera not working)*
> 
> BTW Version 4 Kernel Released [KERNEL][GPL][ICS|JB|2.6.35.14] sweetnsour.kernel-version4 - xda-developers



I had flashed kernel 3a only yesterday...

Back on SmartassV2 from SmartassH3...

Also, this kernel has a very high rate of battery drain while playing videos...

Going to CFS from BFS... experiencing slowdowns...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm fine with Stock Kernel for now. Will flash it later if I get good reviews


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 3, 2013)

anyone flashed 9.2 ics plus...  need some feedback before i flash..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2013)

Me too waiting for the feedback from released date 

BTW feedback from XDA users seems good. There's some problem with Link2SD or apps like that (reported by few users, while others didn't face any problem) but basic things of ROM works perfectly fine.


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me too waiting for the feedback from released date
> 
> BTW feedback from XDA users seems good. There's some problem with Link2SD or apps like that (reported by few users, while others didn't face any problem) but basic things of ROM works perfectly fine.



yea. even many reported flickering screen while over clocking. other things r working fine. 
but i use link2sd. so i will wait.

how abt cm10? hav any using it fr daily use.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2013)

Last time I used CM10.1 I didn't liked it. Well every feature is working. But you have to delete many System Apps to get space to install Apps.

Well AFAIK, Hep and DJ already said not to OC, people still are OC'ing so it's their fault. And regarding Link2SD or similar apps I can't say much. It has been reported by few peoples only, but other members say it's working fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> how abt cm10? hav any using it fr daily use.



on CM10 since january. everything working fine and battery backup is acceptable. i guess hep will support CM9 for sometime before jumping into CM10.x


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 3, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Last time I used CM10.1 I didn't liked it. Well every feature is working. But you have to delete many System Apps to get space to install Apps.
> 
> Well AFAIK, Hep and DJ already said not to OC, people still are OC'ing so it's their fault. And regarding Link2SD or similar apps I can't say much. It has been reported by few peoples only, but other members say it's working fine.



yea, cm10.x still complicated to install. mainly system space problem. people wants Google now to works first, whereas its really less important in my opinion. 

lets see wats heps nxt move....


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> on CM10 since january. everything working fine and battery backup is acceptable. i guess hep will support CM9 for sometime before jumping into CM10.x



hep has already said this 9.2 is his final fr 9.x series as its all stable. dj will support development of da kernel fr it.
does link2sd or similar apps working fr u in cm10? hw is da camera working?


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 3, 2013)

am actually waiting fr some devs to start working on Ubuntu/tizen fr our p500... hehe


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> does link2sd or similar apps working fr u in cm10? hw is da camera working?



i don't use link2sd. camera is working fine. only 2 problem: if i turn SD card on after connecting to PC, the mobile reboots. and also reboots sometimes when i try to do tethering using wifi.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well AFAIK, Hep and DJ already said not to OC, people still are OC'ing so it's their fault.



Optimus One has a slow ass processor. OCing is the only way to get minimally usable performance...


----------



## tmanikandan (Mar 4, 2013)

I am very much satisfied with IcySnap 1.6 as the battery life is very good. With CM10.1, as of now we need to remove some system apps to get the free space. Optimus one being very low in Internal Memory and processor, it is a very big challenge for developers. 

Also, I observed LG Stock ROM Camera picure quality is very good and custom roms have a very poor clarity even in daylight. Also, battery life of stock rom with too many apps installed is better compared with custom rom with  too many apps installed. Custom Rom battery life is awesome with less apps whereas in stock rom it won't cross more than a day. 

Also, Optimus One getting too old and developers trying hard to port new versions of Android


----------



## deathblade (Mar 5, 2013)

I am using cm10 Jan build on my p500... but my WiFi hotspot is not working... Is anybody else's hotspot working??


----------



## ujil (Mar 5, 2013)

deathblade said:


> I am using cm10 Jan build on my p500... but my WiFi hotspot is not working... Is anybody else's hotspot working??



Which Rom are u using?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 5, 2013)

Question: I am on Hephappy's 9.1.4... Flashed SweetSour 5c BFS kernel. Not happy with the battery drain. Want to move on...

Should I flash a Jelly Bean ROM, or wait for something stable from HepHappy?

I was looking at ParanoidAndroid 2.99 right now... -- [FINAL] [ROM] [JB] [4.1.2] PARANOIDANDROID v2.99 for LG-P500 [03/03/2013] - Page 23 - xda-developers

But it requires CWM recovery. I am on AmonRa, which is really dependable. Moving to a different ROM is hard, as you lose all settings, apps and data... So, I would probably stick to a ROM I flash for a few months atleast...

What is your opinion about it guys? Should I continue with HepHappy's GenetICS ROM, or move on?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 5, 2013)

You can consider the new 9.2 too.


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd say stick with 9.1.4 genetics. That is the by far the most stable and best ROM I've ever used.


----------



## kaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Flashed pac JB and after 2hrs of experimenting I'm back on ICYSNAP. The fact now is that we can't expect anything above ICS for our O1


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2013)

kaz said:


> Flashed pac JB and after 2hrs of experimenting I'm back on ICYSNAP. The fact now is that we can't expect anything above ICS for our O1



can i know why? i am on JB for quite sometime now and happy with the performance. don't flash PAC or paranoid unless you know how to handle those mixed up roms.

if you want JB, try CM10 + 3.0.8/.68 kernel.


----------



## kaz (Mar 18, 2013)

sam said:


> can i know why? i am on JB for quite sometime now and happy with the performance. don't flash PAC or paranoid unless you know how to handle those mixed up roms.
> 
> if you want JB, try CM10 + 3.0.8/.68 kernel.


thanks will try cm10 then... Phone was very laggy on PAC.... Even Camera360 lagged like hell.... Also will try Paranoid as I have downloaded it few days back


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2013)

kaz said:


> thanks will try cm10 then... Phone was very laggy on PAC.... Even Camera360 lagged like hell.... Also will try Paranoid as I have downloaded it few days back



almost no hang with CM10. also removed all unnecessary apps.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday, I clean flashed NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 -- [ROM][03-MAR] NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 - xda-developers


----------



## kaz (Mar 18, 2013)

sam said:


> almost no hang with CM10. also removed all unnecessary apps.



if I am not wrong you are using CM10 by Rasheed?



AndroidFan said:


> Yesterday, I clean flashed NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 -- [ROM][03-MAR] NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 - xda-developers



so hows the experience?


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 20, 2013)

@sam how is battery backup on cm10 by rahsed?  is cm10 more smooth n faster than cm9 by hep.. 

i am thinking of flashing 4.2.1 by hep. but then i thought u using cm10 daily, so need advice here... 

and one request, can u plz make easy step by step guide to install cm10 for us. will really appreciate that...


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 20, 2013)

kaz said:


> AndroidFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, I clean flashed NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 -- [ROM][03-MAR] NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4 - xda-developers
> ...



Its basically Hep's 9.2 Plus ROM with some minor tweaks. Works well...


----------



## Neo (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there any better ROM than genetICS 9.1.4 released? I haven't been keeping track of xda now.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2013)

kaz said:


> if I am not wrong you are using CM10 by Rasheed?



yup.



gmg9 said:


> @sam how is battery backup on cm10 by rahsed?  is cm10 more smooth n faster than cm9 by hep..
> 
> i am thinking of flashing 4.2.1 by hep. but then i thought u using cm10 daily, so need advice here...
> 
> and one request, can u plz make easy step by step guide to install cm10 for us. will really appreciate that...



smoothness is fine but when it comes to typing CM9 is better. In CM10 there is an extremely low lag one may encounter at times. and if you want 24hr+ battery life then CM9 again takes the win. Kernel 3.0.x improves battery life slightly but CM9 (9.1.3-4) is a different target.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2013)

in case someone missed, kernel 3.0.8 Beta 4 & 3.0.68 beta 2 are available for download. both implement multiple improvement mainly the wifi not working as well as battery with bluetooth working on 0.68

3.0.8: post
3.0.68: post


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2013)

sam said:


> in case someone missed, kernel 3.0.8 Beta 4 & 3.0.68 beta 2 are available for download. both implement multiple improvement mainly the wifi not working as well as battery with bluetooth working on 0.68
> 
> 3.0.8: post
> 3.0.68: post



I am on SweerSour kernel 8a... 3.0.68... Pretty sweet stuff...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 22, 2013)

Well I guess 3.0.8 is fine with heps 9.2.1. As some people have reported GPS Wakelock with sweetnsour's Kernel.


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 22, 2013)

That's 3.068 giving gps wake locks, 3.08 was perfect. I'm using version 7 with CM10.1 by Lgics


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2013)

This is kind of frustating. Some apps are not getting transfered to ext4 partition. I tried many times but it says the same thing. The message shows is :

*imageshack.us/a/img441/2026/screenshot2013032414423.png

earlier on ICYSNAP I was having another strange problem. Then my apps were getting atomatically uninstalled. But the apps data and cache where showing on the memory. When I reinstalled the app it worked fine and the data got linked correctly but again after few hours the apps disappeared from the app drawer. So I did a clean install of NightlyFourE ICS PLUS 5.4. And now I can't move all the apps to ext partition.

Do I need to repartition the SD-Card ?
Please HELP.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 24, 2013)

kaz said:


> This is kind of frustating. Some apps are not getting transfered to ext4 partition. I tried many times but it says the same thing. The message shows is :
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img441/2026/screenshot2013032414423.png
> 
> ...



Repartition upto 768 MB and this time, use ext3.

I am on Hephappy 9.2 based NightlyFourE ROM and link2SD works fine...


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks .... but I have 512mb on ext4 so is anything wrong with it?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 25, 2013)

kaz said:


> thanks .... but I have 512mb on ext4 so is anything wrong with it?



It could be full...

In any case, ext3 is better supported than ext4... I had read that somewhere a year ago. At that time, I changed my partition to ext3...


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> It could be full...
> 
> In any case, ext3 is better supported than ext4... I had read that somewhere a year ago. At that time, I changed my partition to ext3...


ok thanks 
i will give this a try.......


----------



## kaz (Mar 28, 2013)

the kernel stuff is kind of confusing to me..so can anybody please tell me which kernel I should use with cm10 so that everything ( wifi, bluetooth ) works well ?

and Happy Holi to all my O1 friends


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 28, 2013)

@^you can try sweetandsour kernel, version 7 was good. Wifi doesn't work on 8b.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 28, 2013)

My phone's battery is screwed. How much original battery would cost?


----------



## kaz (Mar 28, 2013)

y2karthik said:


> @^you can try sweetandsour kernel, version 7 was good. Wifi doesn't work on 8b.


thanks....yes I tried 8b and then to use wifi flashed cm10 again and now my ext partition is messed up


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2013)

*NO* Boot 2 Gecko.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ Aw damn. 
Anyway, O1 have come a long way. JB was pushing it against all odds. FF would have been like magic. But technology is not 'magic' in real sense.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

lack of apps. and what if the apps turn out to be incompatible with ARMv6 device. at least Rashed is with us till Android 5.0 comes out.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup, with Rashed since months now. Upgrading to CM10 Build 7 now (from 6). I was busy from few days so was procrastinating it. I think CM10.1 is a battery hog? So thinking for staying at CM 10.

And flashing that 3.0.68 kernel.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2013)

What ROM gives the best battery life? GB/ICS any would do?


----------



## kaz (Mar 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> What ROM gives the best battery life? GB/ICS any would do?



GB Oxygen or Perfect Peso, I guess


----------



## kaz (Apr 5, 2013)

did anyone try sweetnsour 8c kernel?


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
Last monday I switched over to the Nexus 4 16GB from the LG optimus one. It was an awesome little device which introduced me to Android and to the baffling new world of possibilities for a mobile device. Every day that I used it for the past 2 yrs 3 months, it amazed me, showed me new tricks and was a constant companion.
I never thought I could change so much in a phone, I have rooted(the primitive way....long back when megatron ROM was the latest  ), changed kernels, ROMs, dual booted, applied mik's touch patches, dual booted, nandroid backups, tried various recoveries, installed windows 3.1, tried franco's amazing kernels, restored to stock(to get the screen fixed...dust),Overclocked!! and many things I cant even remember right now... 
I will forever remember this phone, more than any other I have owned or ever will, coz it was a milestone for me. When I bought it,(at a time when LG didnt have many good phones) ppl laughed at my decision, saying LG is sh*t!! My friends criticized me saying that the phone would fall apart in a few months and that it would not ever see the light of android 2.3.
Boy did I prove them wrong!!!! This phone saw amongst the best developer support on XDA. Great developers, some of which are world renowned in the android world today have unlocked the true potential of this device. This phone saw every android version/custom ROM till date. All of this on a meagre MSM7227 armv6 processor  I am proud to have been part of this phone's community. This phone probably even turned LG's fate around.
It was sturdy, Ive dropped it several times!! Trust me its fallen very bad, every possible angle on every surface, even got wet in the rain a few times!! But this little sucker never gave up  The back cover would come off and the battery would separate but put it back together and I'd be greeted to the boot animation 
It came with 512MB RAM, even today some mid-range phones have 512MB RAM( 2 years ago it was epic) which is why it has had a long development support with new ROMs being developed even today. There is so much I wanna say about this phone and will probably add more here later as my testimonial to this little gem! 

Last but not the least, thank you guys for answering queries and helping me out with any questions I had  
Special thanks to SAM, AndroidFan, krishnandu.sarkar, vyom and many others on this thread


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2013)

Neo said:


> What ROM gives the best battery life? GB/ICS any would do?



It's obvious that GB gives better battery life. ICS/JB due to its eye candy, sucks more juice. That being said, it also depends on how you use it. I am on Rashed97's CM 10, and it have a good battery life. It gave me 2 days once. 

*i.minus.com/iew2YIxkQWFqM.png

Key is to use battery optimally. Switch off data connection when not needed (although I keep 2G 24x7). 3G and Wifi are biggest bettery suckers. Keeping brightness low indoors also proves beneficial. But I think you can find a GB ROM if battery is your only concern.



guru_urug said:


> Boy did I prove them wrong!!!! This phone saw amongst the best developer support on XDA. Great developers, some of which are world renowned in the android world today have unlocked the true potential of this device. This phone saw every android version/custom ROM till date. All of this on a meagre MSM7227 armv6 processor  I am proud to have been part of this phone's community. This phone probably even turned LG's fate around.



Boy, I can't tell how overwhelmed I became reading your experience. The epicness of O1 can only be felt by those who have used it.
Optimus one is also my first Android. And I am glad to be a part of this too. It's been about 17 months for my O1, and I intent to use it for few more months, before moving to probably Nexus 5!


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 13, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Hey guys,
> Last monday I switched over to the Nexus 4 16GB from the LG optimus one. It was an awesome little device which introduced me to Android and to the baffling new world of possibilities for a mobile device. Every day that I used it for the past 2 yrs 3 months, it amazed me, showed me new tricks and was a constant companion.
> I never thought I could change so much in a phone, I have rooted(the primitive way....long back when megatron ROM was the latest  ), changed kernels, ROMs, dual booted, applied mik's touch patches, dual booted, nandroid backups, tried various recoveries, installed windows 3.1, tried franco's amazing kernels, restored to stock(to get the screen fixed...dust),Overclocked!! and many things I cant even remember right now...
> I will forever remember this phone, more than any other I have owned or ever will, coz it was a milestone for me. When I bought it,(at a time when LG didnt have many good phones) ppl laughed at my decision, saying LG is sh*t!! My friends criticized me saying that the phone would fall apart in a few months and that it would not ever see the light of android 2.3.
> ...



Cheers bro... 

Congratulations on getting the Nexus 4... 

LG Optimus One is indeed a very rugged phone... Even I have dropped it countless times, and it still lives....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2013)

The only occasion where I seem to recall dropping my phone is when, I found out that my phone was lying below my bed in the morning, after I wake up.
So, I never dropped it intentionally. I am just too careful!


----------



## Makx (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally installed cm10.1 jenkins  and 140 mb left in Internal storage!!!
I thought cm10 didn't use ext and  I would be left with no internal storage, so hadn't installed it for months. I would have installed it months ago if I knew otherwise.
Its a brand new phone experience once again


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^ I might also jump to CM10 this week...

Is it noticeably faster? Especially test the dialer.


----------



## Makx (Apr 14, 2013)

everything is smooth
dialing/calling is fine, Loudspeaker doesn't seem to work though.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2013)

wifi, loud speaker doesn't work.


----------



## Makx (Apr 14, 2013)

Does Voice Search in Google Now work by any method?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2013)

Makx said:


> Does Voice Search in Google Now work by any method?



Google Now requires ARM v7. will never work nor any workaround is possible.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

sam said:


> wifi, loud speaker doesn't work.


for wifi, use the stock JB kernel. everything will be fine.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> The only occasion where I seem to recall dropping my phone is when, I found out that my phone was lying below my bed in the morning, after I wake up.
> So, I never dropped it intentionally. I am just too careful!



LOL Happens every second-day with me. It has fallen countless times, and still great!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

updated 3.0.8 & 3.0.68 kernel released by ARM v6 team.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 16, 2013)

Did anyone tried [MOD] Facebook Home "unlocked" + Messenger with *working* chat heads & SMS [NO ROOT!] - xda-developers

Is it working on O1? How's it?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Did anyone tried [MOD] Facebook Home "unlocked" + Messenger with *working* chat heads & SMS [NO ROOT!] - xda-developers
> 
> Is it working on O1? How's it?



Chatheads is SLOWWWW!

Very slow... and it was the best thing about Facebook Home... not worth the effort on O1...


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 16, 2013)

Also no support for widgets, very slow, didn't like it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/QHwSP6Q.jpg

received today from Airtel.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 27, 2013)

sam said:


> *i.imgur.com/QHwSP6Q.jpg
> 
> received today from Airtel.



Airtel is confusing your Optimus One for Optimus G


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2013)

Fake. Look what I am receiving from this number. And I am on Airtel.

*i.minus.com/iKFIpnMBmtQ9P.png


----------



## AndroidFan (May 3, 2013)

I had flashed Arjen's CM 10.1 (1st May)(Android 4.2.2) Nightly yesterday. Fully charged yesterday, used it a bit, then fully charged it again today afternoon. With medium usage, lasted 5:30 hours from 100% to 1%. Phone heats up tremendously.

Now flashing Rashed's CM10 (Android 4.1.2) ROM.

If it is also broken, will go back to CM9 nandroid backup which worked okayish under SweetSour's 4d kernel...


----------



## Makx (May 4, 2013)

try one from *jenkins.androidarmv6.org/,
The latest one for p500 there is *jenkins.androidarmv6.org/job/android/59/
The one I flashed two weeks ago gives nice battery backup just like gb.
3-4 days on no/minimal usage and easily goes through the day on heavy usage.
Even Loudspeaker is working!!!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 4, 2013)

Makx said:


> try one from Android [Jenkins],
> The latest one for p500 there is android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.1 [Jenkins]
> The one I flashed two weeks ago gives nice battery backup just like gb.
> 3-4 days on no/minimal usage and easily goes through the day on heavy usage.
> Even Loudspeaker is working!!!



Yes, that is the one I flashed.... 1st May version... My battery backup was very poor... And phone overheated a lot...


----------



## gmg9 (May 4, 2013)

anyone tried CyberICS 4.0?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 4, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> anyone tried CyberICS 4.0?



I tried Slimbean... then went right back to Rashed's CM10.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Now back to the God-damned ICS... 

JB is not stable...


----------



## vishurocks (May 4, 2013)

From where to buy new battery and how much will it cost?


----------



## vishurocks (May 20, 2013)

anyone still using hehhappy's cm9.1.4?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 20, 2013)

vishurocks said:


> anyone still using hehhappy's cm9.1.4?



CM10 and CM10.1 are stable now... Faster than Hephappy's ROM.

Personally, I am waiting for the newest Evoking ROM... -- 【ROM】【=CM10=】【=Aroma=】| ★★ EvoKing™ v1.9 ★★ |《 Rebellion © ✌ 》[=SOON=] - xda-developers



			
				EvoKing said:
			
		

> ● All CM10/Build 7 Features. | Thanks to Rashed97
> ● Awesome Beats, Clear Audio + and Surround Sound. | Increase the quality of sound.
> ● Xloud and Bravia 2 Engine and Alsa. | Increase the quality screen and sound.
> ● Fast and Smooth. | With tweaks for increase the battery life and the performance.
> ...


----------



## vishurocks (May 21, 2013)

I know. I am also using cm10.1. But now i am thinking of switching back to cm9.1.4. So asked here


----------



## gmg9 (May 23, 2013)

anyone tried the new Evoking rom?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 23, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> anyone tried the new Evoking rom?



Where is the new EvoKing ROM? Still waiting for it for the last 20 days...


----------



## gmg9 (May 23, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Where is the new EvoKing ROM? Still waiting for it for the last 20 days...



i mean the last released. 1.8


----------



## kaz (May 26, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> CM10 and CM10.1 are stable now... Faster than Hephappy's ROM.



any links please ?? not in touch with the latest updates because exams are on



AndroidFan said:


> Personally, I am waiting for the newest Evoking ROM... -- 【ROM】【=CM10=】【=Aroma=】| ★★ EvoKing™ v1.9 ★★ |《 Rebellion © ✌ 》[=SOON=] - xda-developers



looks cool


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

kaz said:


> any links please ?? not in touch with the latest updates because exams are on



check first post. jenkins link.


----------



## kaz (May 26, 2013)

sam said:


> check first post. jenkins link.



thanks

downloading
*jenkins.androidarmv6.org/job/android/170/


----------



## gmg9 (May 28, 2013)

phone stolen


----------



## pratik385 (May 31, 2013)

Guys, anyone on Evoking ROM. Please review  
I'm on Hep's 9.1.4 and desperately need to update, my options - IcySnap or Evoking!


----------



## kaz (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm on icysnap for months...gonna flash the latest build today 

in case anyone needs an update for recovery *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1779252 (don't try the touch version, everything might would not work)


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to post here, but i really need ur suggestion ......

what phone should i buy ? budget is 15k...

looking at mmx a116.......


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> sorry to post here, but i really need ur suggestion ......
> 
> what phone should i buy ? budget is 15k...
> 
> looking at mmx a116.......



why not keep up with LG? LG L9 for around 15k during HS18 superdeals.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

No need to wait for sueprdeals, it's available for 15.5k at a local shop near my house. Try the local retail shops near your home.


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 2, 2013)

LG probably releasing L9 II within a month... 
dont know what will be the cost ??

its good phone, but beyond my budget. going for emi, little cash probs now.
many reports about rooting probs with this model.

there is sony xperia L at that price.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2013)

Xperia L is costlier than L9.... L9 II will be good to
or wait S4 mini.. and Galaxy Grand or SII advance price will come down....

You can consider S3 mini n Grand Quattro too


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

gmg9 said:


> LG probably releasing L9 II within a month...
> dont know what will be the cost ??
> 
> its good phone, but beyond my budget. going for emi, little cash probs now.
> ...



Yes Rootin L9 is tough, go for xperia L


----------



## chandrudme (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi pals,

i'm with Nightly fourE 9.2.0 ROM. The ROM is stable. But the incall volume is too high even at zero level. any solution to fix this?

Else pl suggest some other stable ICS ROM..

Thanks.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 17, 2013)

sam said:


> check first post. jenkins link.


*@ SAM*
in that jenkins link, which one to download? NIGHTLY one?
could you please tell me if its stable to use it daily. I'm on heps9.1.4

*@ ALL*
any one on v1.9 EvoKing ROM>?
review?


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *@ SAM*
> in that jenkins link, which one to download? NIGHTLY one?
> could you please tell me if its stable to use it daily. I'm on heps9.1.4



I used it for few weeks.....its stable.....battery backup is bad

this is the latest build: android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.1 [Jenkins]


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 17, 2013)

kaz said:


> I used it for few weeks.....its stable.....*battery backup is bad*
> 
> this is the latest build: android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.1 [Jenkins]



thats bad news 
so which Jelly Beans ROM is best?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> thats bad news
> so which Jelly Beans ROM is best?



i am using a old build of CM10.1. non RC. battery life will be sorted out once the final build of CM10.1. is out which is still in RC channel. go with RC5.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 17, 2013)

sam said:


> i am using a old build of CM10.1. non RC. battery life will be sorted out once the final build of CM10.1. is out which is still in RC channel. go with RC5.


Please give link man?
if its on the first page let me know..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Please give link man?
> if its on the first page let me know..



cm-10.1.0-RC5-p500

its in the android build tree. i'll edit the first post.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 22, 2013)

im about to flash this rom,
hows the battery life?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> im about to flash this rom,
> hows the battery life?



for battery you'll have to test yourself. mobile data still drains battery like hell.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2013)

CM10.1 RC6 is out. going to try it tonight: download here


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2013)

sam said:


> CM10.1 RC6 is out. going to try it tonight: download here



Flashed it... Also flashed SweetSour's kernel 11...

The biggest issue of Wifi Battery drain still remains...


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2013)

【=CM10=】【=Aroma=】| ★★ EvoKing™ v1.9 ★★ |《 Rebellion © ✌ 》[=07-07-2013=] - xda-developers 


download @androidfilehost


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2013)

Been using, Arjen 4.1.2 since months. Pretty good and stable ROM. But now I am thinking to revert back to Gingerbread.

What's the use if I can't pickup the phone sometimes. Or can't disconnect the phone since a transparent layer stops me to press that red bar. :/

Anyway, trying AOSPA 4.2.2 Bytecodes's ParanoidAndroid 3.15, before deciding if I should just revert back to the fastest and stable rom.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2013)

Update: So, I used ParanoidAndroid 3.15 for 2 days. Its nice is some ways. Like inbuilt stop watch and revamped alarm clock. But have more of the bugs and limitations.

Most prominent bug is the absence of status bar after few hours. Re flashed the ROM. Status bar again dissapeared after few hours. So hard to see notifications, time and battery percentage.
Then, I can't group icons. Also it lacks customization settings to control brightness by scrolling status bar and overclock etc. Plus reboot sometimes.

I think I will revert back to Arjen 4.1.2.

Guys, any idea of a good *stable* ROM until now?


----------



## Makx (Jul 16, 2013)

The jenkins build is quite stable, battery backup for me is 3-5 days on minimal use, everything works fine, even loudspeaker works in call, didn't check wifi, been using an old jenkins build for last few months without reflashing rom again.
android [Jenkins]
Give it a couple of days after installation to let it settle down.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Update: So, I used ParanoidAndroid 3.15 for 2 days. Its nice is some ways. Like inbuilt stop watch and revamped alarm clock. But have more of the bugs and limitations.
> 
> Most prominent bug is the absence of status bar after few hours. Re flashed the ROM. Status bar again dissapeared after few hours. So hard to see notifications, time and battery percentage.
> Then, I can't group icons. Also it lacks customization settings to control brightness by scrolling status bar and overclock etc. Plus reboot sometimes.
> ...







Makx said:


> The jenkins build is quite stable, battery backup for me is 3-5 days on minimal use, everything works fine, even loudspeaker works in call, didn't check wifi, been using an old jenkins build for last few months without reflashing rom again.
> android [Jenkins]
> Give it a couple of days after installation to let it settle down.



Yes, Jenkins Android 4.2.2 CM 10.1.1 is excellent. Very stable. Only one major bug (very high wifi drain, but when wifi is off and mobile data is on, can easily last 12 hours of medium use). Try it...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2013)

Makx said:


> The jenkins build is quite stable, battery backup for me is 3-5 days on minimal use, everything works fine, even loudspeaker works in call, didn't check wifi, been using an old jenkins build for last few months without reflashing rom again.
> android [Jenkins]
> Give it a couple of days after installation to let it settle down.





AndroidFan said:


> Yes, Jenkins Android 4.2.2 CM 10.1.1 is excellent. Very stable. Only one major bug (very high wifi drain, but when wifi is off and mobile data is on, can easily last 12 hours of medium use). Try it...



Been using Jenkins Android 4.2.2 for 5 days. Looks like found a perfect ROM finally with all the goodness of JB! 

It doesn't seem to have any bugs that seemed to plague me in any of the previous ROM. ParanoidAndroid 3.15 was the ROM where I got introduced to some new features including new UI for inbuilt stopwatch and alarm. But it came minus all the customization that I could do previously with Arjen 4.1.2. Like swipe status bar to control brightness.

Jenkins 4.2.2 seems to have all the features which Arjen had minus all the bugs Paranoid showed!! 

Battery's good! (not tested Wifi). Speed is reasonably fast. Camera has new UI. (multilayered circular on screen settings?). Tethering works beautifully. I can access camera from lock screen in WP style. (swipe to change to camera mode, and swipe to switch between camera mode and gallery mode). And there's no apparent bugs!  (And I was planning to get back to GB)... 

Thanks Makx and AndroidFan!


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Flashed the Nightly Build from Jenkins....Then flashed Google apps... And now play store doesn't let me download anything....
*imageshack.us/a/img827/3495/rxll.png

Tried clearing playstore data, cleared downloads data, also removed my google account and then added later. Nothing helps 
Any solution?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Why try to fix things which ain't broken?
I think Jenkins 4.2.2 is perfect the way it is. Isn't it?


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Its not a Jenkins thing....its a GAPPS mess.....Anyways I made it work now 

battery life is not decent on Jenkins


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2013)

nightly is build on jenkins same as stable 4.2.2 builds.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 24, 2013)

kaz said:


> Its not a Jenkins thing....its a GAPPS mess.....Anyways I made it work now
> 
> battery life is not decent on Jenkins



Agreed! I'm on Jenkins 10.1.2 and battery is not that good on moderate usage..
was charged 60% at 1:30 AM and was around 15% at 10:30 AM 

Again chanrged 100% at 12:30 PM and currently its 69% with 2 phone calls of 10 mins, few messages and 20 mins of data ON..


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 25, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Agreed! I'm on Jenkins 10.1.2 and battery is not that good on moderate usage..
> was charged 60% at 1:30 AM and was around 15% at 10:30 AM
> 
> Again chanrged 100% at 12:30 PM and currently its 69% with 2 phone calls of 10 mins, few messages and 20 mins of data ON..



Wifi drain is enormous... If wifi is off, phone lasts 12 hours on medium use...


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2013)

back on Icysnap.....waiting to taste cm10.2 now


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2013)

How cool is this on me 4.2.2 Android:

*i5.minus.com/jc10bJP1HcfZK.png


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 13, 2013)

Guys,
Recommendation of screen guard for my Optimus one? *post links pls*


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2013)

using this: Rainbow Screen guard. Screen clarity not affected.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2013)

anyone tried xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM] Revolution JB 2.20 | High Quality | 4.1.2 | 20-08-2013



Vyom said:


> How cool is this on me 4.2.2 Android:
> 
> *i5.minus.com/jc10bJP1HcfZK.png


What is this? Links please


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2013)

I need the default alarm tone of Optimus One(of stock ROM). Can anyone upload it for me please?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2013)

Cyanogenmod 10.1.4 is up at Jenkins. stable build. will try it out tonight.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2013)

kaz said:


> What is this? Links please



Its *Taskbar - Windows 8 Style* from the devs of Root installer: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rootuninstaller.taskbarw8




sam said:


> Cyanogenmod 10.1.4 is up at Jenkins. stable build. will try it out tonight.



Would be waiting for reviews.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Would be waiting for reviews.



maintenance release by CM. so nothing new compared to 10.1.0-10.1.3. after upgrading to 10.1.3 a whole bunch of games stopped working all of a sudden. i hope this release fix the damn problem.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2013)

sam said:


> maintenance release by CM. so nothing new compared to 10.1.0-10.1.3. after upgrading to 10.1.3 a whole bunch of games stopped working all of a sudden. i hope this release fix the damn problem.



I am not expecting any new features. We are already on the bleeding edge of Android. 
What I am expecting is no bugs more stability and preferably good battery life. 

Ps: didnt know you are a gamer on O1.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Ps: didnt know you are a gamer on O1.



pocket tanks and robotek


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ Well, Robotek says, incompatible with my device. (I have a hunch how you got the game. ) Will try Pocket tanks sometime. (Memory is limiting me).

But just across this: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.supreme.tanks on Android! Brings back so many memories.
Sadly, that's too incompatible with current device.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Well, Robotek says, incompatible with my device. (I have a hunch how you got the game. ) Will try Pocket tanks sometime. (Memory is limiting me).



using Robotek version 1.14. new revison of robotek use OpenGL 2.0 or something because of which the H/W gets incompatible.



Vyom said:


> But just across this: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.supreme.tanks on Android! Brings back so many memories.
> Sadly, that's too incompatible with current device.



was my first multiplayer game ever. used to play it for hours on my GameBoy 2000 console. Good old memories.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys,

I'm facing a problem.
I'm Jenkin's 4.2.2 and there's an issue with messaging.
Whenever i send a sms, messaging app shows "SENDING" only.
The reciepient receive the message but still the messaging app shows "SENDING" only.

So the problem here is after reboot i get tones of notifications that sms delivery failed or something like that.
Have you face similar issue? any solutions?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the same rom of jenkins. And do face this exact bug. So far I am just ignoring the notifications. Since messages are getting delivered atleast. 
I will flash any newer rom soon.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2013)

Is this an update? 
android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.1 [Jenkins]

Cause it's marked Sep 14, 2013 2:09:32 AM. Trying this.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 14, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Is this an update?
> android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.1 [Jenkins]
> 
> Cause it's marked Sep 14, 2013 2:09:32 AM. Trying this.



Its a Nightly build... -- android Changes [Jenkins]


----------



## chandrudme (Oct 22, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I flashed CM10.1 yesterday and it's super smooth
> 
> Faced the same problem like you. It's because Link2SD needs around 300kb in /system. And in JB (4.1 / 4.2) /system is full.
> 
> ...



Hi Krish I'm in Slimbean.. I have the same problem with link2SD.. partition is not mounting.. I freed uo system memory and now there is 5 MB free. yet Link2SD not working... can you help out?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2013)

Bumping the thread just because LG Optimus is still alive!! 

Android 4.3 : android cm_p500-userdebug-cm-10.2 [Jenkins]

Post on this ROM:


> Noticed in 4.3:
> – improved dithering and/or anti-aliasing. Less more artifacts.
> – from Performance settings removed anti-aliasing options
> – Bluetooth is unstable but FM-radio works
> ...



I want to bow to the devs at XDA, because of them I can hold on to Optimus One for another year, until successor of nexus 5 comes out! ^_^

Offtopic: Dunno why this game is incompatible with Nexus 7 too!


----------



## kaz (Nov 11, 2013)

any one tried this :
[ROM][4.2] KitKat for Optimus One - xda-developers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2013)

kaz said:


> any one tried this :
> [ROM][4.2] KitKat for Optimus One - xda-developers



That's great 

I'm amazed to see, developers are still working for this phone..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2013)

kaz said:


> any one tried this :
> [ROM][4.2] KitKat for Optimus One - xda-developers





> But wait! This is not Android 4.4. This is Android 4.2.2 (CM10.1.5 with HALO))) ) with KitKat experience!
> Almost like KitKat.



Chinese KitKat. I want Nestle KitKat.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2013)

sam said:


> Chinese KitKat. I want Nestle KitKat.





With Optimus One, we have a nag for "awesome stuff". And chinese Kitkat != awesome.!


----------



## kaz (Nov 14, 2013)

I am quite habituated of using MyPhoneExplorer for backing up my apps on pc which works fine for all ICS Roms but not working on any Rom beyond ICS.....
I think its due to drivers incompatibility.... Any workaround if one knows???? Or any similar application for pc????


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2013)

kaz said:


> I am quite habituated of using MyPhoneExplorer for backing up my apps on pc which works fine for all ICS Roms but not working on any Rom beyond ICS.....
> I think its due to drivers incompatibility.... Any workaround if one knows???? Or any similar application for pc????



If you meant backing up apps in the form of APK, it can easily be done with Astro File Manager.


----------



## kaz (Nov 14, 2013)

hmmmm but that application on windows pc helped to pull system app and other files from system. There are few other ways but I am being just too lazy 

And I tried cm 10.2 Jenkins ( cm-10.2-20131104-NIGHTLY-p500.zip ) but seems like the zip is broken. Tried downloading twice but says bad file on flashing


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2013)

don't download nightly. moreover you'll need to reduce the size else gaaps will break the system due to lack of space


----------



## kaz (Nov 15, 2013)

hmmn thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2013)

time for some real KitKat: link.

PS: don't flash. not working. first successful KitKat build.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2013)

sam said:


> time for some real KitKat: link.
> 
> PS: don't flash. not working. first successful KitKat build.



Do you have a spare phone? Or is it that no body calls you, that you are able to do all kinds of experiment on it first hand


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2013)

yet to test CM10.2



Bonoboo said:


> Tried to install 4.4.
> As writed before in recovery log:
> [hide][/hide]Deleted line about _su_, this didn't help, install still failed.
> 
> ...



saved me the trouble


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys, 
I'm on Jenkins 4.2.2, is there any stable ROM available for JB? Hows 4.3?

Kitkat will take time, patience 
Almightly Optimus One!


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2013)

I have used UX 1.1 was giving good battery backup but was very laggy, using the keyboard was a pain.

Will try their latest build 2.2 soon just little busy with exams. 

They are based on CM10.1


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2013)

[ROM] [CM] [JB] [4.2] [JDQ39E] NexusBean 1.0 - Build 1 [24-11-13] - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/fuRHBzr.jpg

source: XDA


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2013)

Great :'(


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 2, 2013)

Optimus One getting 4.4 is amazing... downright amazing...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2013)

KitKat Preview Version by hephappy.

*PS:* requires cwm recovery 6.0.4.5 to flash


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2013)

hehappy is still there working for our Optimus One


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2013)

he is the silent hero. always there just doesn't appear or speak in public.


----------



## Don (Dec 15, 2013)

Would love to see Kitkat on our Optimus One!


----------



## kaz (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally [DEV][ROM][4.4.2] [CM11] KITKAT for LG-P500[WIP][VER-1] - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2013)

kaz said:


> Finally [DEV][ROM][4.4.2] [CM11] KITKAT for LG-P500[WIP][VER-1] - xda-developers



its been out for almost a month. he just made a thread to clear out things. going to flash and test.


----------



## kaz (Dec 30, 2013)

But this has many bug fixes I think..



> going to flash and test.


Updates?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2013)

My new year resolution: no more JB 

*i44.tinypic.com/24ovhif.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2aj2ofd.jpg

more testing to be done. specially battery backup.


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2013)

O-sum will be flashing soon..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2013)

install some other launcher. don't go for the google launcher as you can't add homescreen (i can't).


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2013)

hmmm ok 

Will do it tomorrow after an exam gets over


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2013)

ah sorry i was wrong. first time tried google launcher. to add more screen one have to add app shortcuts (drag and drop). removed all app shortcuts remove that screen. weirdest of launcher i have ever seen.


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2013)

yeah I have seen the same on that 4.2 Kitkat themed rom


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

sam said:


> ah sorry i was wrong. first time tried google launcher. to add more screen one have to add app shortcuts (drag and drop). removed all app shortcuts remove that screen. weirdest of launcher i have ever seen.



This is not weird actually. The latest update Kitkat on my N7 also woks this way. Point is not to have any empty Screens. So the screen creates and destroys dynamically according to if we need them. 

Welcome to the Future of Android!


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2014)

using CM 11 since evening and would say its super smooth except the keyboard.. Kitkat is really tasty


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys,
Planning to move to KitKat, is it stable for daily use?
Can you please point me the steps and ROM link? I'm on CM10.1


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> Guys,
> Planning to move to KitKat, is it stable for daily use?
> Can you please point me the steps and ROM link? I'm on CM10.1



using ver.1. bluetooth doesn't work. reports are wifi tethering not working too. ver.4. looks to have similar bug list except bluetooth works now. perfectly stable for daily use.

for steps, check kaz's post at the top of the page. better use a complete wipe than upgrade. no need to use nandroid stuff as you'll have a messed up system if you restore (BUG). also only install the kitkat camera and not the gallery+camera apps that came in systemApps.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 10, 2014)

ok boss Thanks for quick reply 
Optimus lives on!!

thanks to all those in G3 vs O1 thread, i choose O1 over G3


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2014)

Using version 1 and couldn't find any reason to update to Version 4
Flashed SweetnSour kernel (ver 13) and battery backup has improved a bit specially during standby


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 14, 2014)

How much space is left on the phone after installing Kitkat or Jellybean?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2014)

kitkat:
system 10MB or less
data/internal memory 90MB or less

should be same for jelly bean but in case of kitkat many system apps have to be installed separately due to lack of space in system.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2014)

I tried to flash CM 11 today Ver 5. But the AmonRa but it failed. Showed me an error that file is invalid. I can open the compressed file alright on my PC. Didn't do any tampering to the file in any way.

So I flashed the trusty CM 10 back. 

Is there the requirement to flash CM 11 from ClockworkMod Recovery only?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2014)

CWM 6.0.4.6 is a must for flashing CM11. you can try the latest CWM build which allows CM10 as well as CM11 to be flashed.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 25, 2014)

installed KitKat successfully 

1 question though, i cant find SD partition on new CWM 6.0.4.6, where is it?
Please can you let me the steps for LINK2SD? I messed up last time during Jelly bean rom.

1 Bug, i cant add my account from settings, i want to sync my contacts, how to do this?
Im on ver 5


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> 1 question though, i cant find SD partition on new CWM 6.0.4.6, where is it?



i flashed AmonRa again and then partitioned.



pratik385 said:


> Please can you let me the steps for LINK2SD? I messed up last time during Jelly bean rom.



instructions given in that thread's first page. easy to follow.



pratik385 said:


> 1 Bug, i cant add my account from settings, i want to sync my contacts, how to do this?



download the latest Google Play Services and then install.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright.. so finally able to flash Kitkat on my 3 yr old model of Android, Ze O1...  

It was definitely not a straightforward route this Kitkat... I had to change Recovery to CM, did partition again, transferred complete data of card to and fro, had to update two more update zips... but in the end it was all well worth it... 

I am so excited about my phone. After updating to Kitkat, installing Link2SD, Google Play Services etc.. still Internal memory had 131 MB left. This is amazing. 

Thanks Sam.

Update: I get force close on apps which I link through Link2SD.. moving them to Card stops the force closes.
I tried repairing the ext partition through AmonRa recovery.

Looks like I will have to do with apps loading slow.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Alright.. so finally able to flash Kitkat on my 3 yr old model of Android, Ze O1...
> 
> It was definitely not a straightforward route this Kitkat... I had to change Recovery to CM, did partition again, transferred complete data of card to and fro, had to update two more update zips... but in the end it was all well worth it...
> 
> ...



Any improvement in performance from Jellybean?


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Smoother and faster..Good battery without wifi


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Any improvement in performance from Jellybean?



Well, its smooth yes. But since apps doesn't work after transferring it to EXT partition, I have transferred them to SDCard and hence my apps are running slow. This is the only bug / annoyance that I am facing right now.

Apart from it I am loving the new Kitkat experience on my LG O1. One of the best feature is tap to lock. If you double tap the status bar it get locked. Saved me from having an external app.

Oh yes, also I can't transfer files from Bluetooth. Which is one annoyance too. But MTP or USB mode works well. Overall I am extremely happy.

And I am guessing this Big O in the wallpaper is for the "O" in Optimus One?

*i.minus.com/ibktoFBBl7WPja.png


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Update: I get force close on apps which I link through Link2SD.. moving them to Card stops the force closes.
> I tried repairing the ext partition through AmonRa recovery.
> 
> Looks like I will have to do with apps loading slow.



no such issue in my case though i am still on ver.1. will update when bluetooth starts working again.

you surely didn't follow the instructions word by word. you sure about creating EXT4 partition? or did you left it halfway at EXT2?



Vyom said:


> Oh yes, also I can't transfer files from Bluetooth. Which is one annoyance too. But MTP or USB mode works well. Overall I am extremely happy.



	Commit Message					
drivers/bluetooth/bluesleep.c

hephappy is trying something for sure.



Vyom said:


> And I am guessing this Big O in the wallpaper is for the "O" in Optimus One?
> 
> *i.minus.com/ibktoFBBl7WPja.png



the other half will appear once bluetooth stats working


----------



## ZTR (Jan 27, 2014)

The big o is the new default wallpaper in CM


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2014)

sam said:


> you surely didn't follow the instructions word by word. you sure about creating EXT4 partition? or did you left it halfway at EXT2?



I installed AmonRa and re formatted the sd card to create the ext partition. Also converted it to ext3 and then ext4. 
It maybe a bug of ver5.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I installed AmonRa and re formatted the sd card to create the ext partition. Also converted it to ext3 and then ext4.
> It maybe a bug of ver5.



if you have time, search from page 30. there were a few posts about FC and mukulsoni explained how to fix these errors.

but apps will take a few seconds to open even from memory card.


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, its smooth yes. But since apps doesn't work after transferring it to EXT partition, I have transferred them to SDCard and hence my apps are running slow. This is the only bug / annoyance that I am facing right now.


I have all my apps on ext4... I did partitioning via CWM only....


----------



## kaz (Feb 5, 2014)

Download Version 7 


> *Changelogs:*
> Speaker-in-Call working
> Inbuilt Sprit FM working
> Solved Google Play issue (No apps compatibility error, now can download all apps like Foursquare etc..)
> ...



Mukulsoni's Post


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2014)

downloading. updating from ver.1 to ver.7


----------



## kaz (Feb 5, 2014)

downloaded... checking other user's feedback


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2014)

sam said:


> downloading. updating from ver.1 to ver.7



Were you able to do that successfully?
I was on ver 5 and tried to update to ver 7. It showed this error while flashing:
*"Symlink: some symlink failed...(status 7) installation aborted"*

So I tried wiping entire card and stuff. Still no luck.
Finally I have reverted back to ver 5 which flashed in a swift.


----------



## Makx (Feb 8, 2014)

^ I got that error when I tried installing zip after adding extra apps, maybe check md5...

The battery life is good but kitkat seems a bit heavy/laggy.
what does the kitkat launcher icon do?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Were you able to do that successfully?
> I was on ver 5 and tried to update to ver 7. It showed this error while flashing:
> *"Symlink: some symlink failed...(status 7) installation aborted"*
> 
> ...



complete wipe and flashed. no error. did remove a bunch of apps which shows in the app drawer.

*PS:* was a time when we used say menu for the app list, in old java/nokia mobile. nowadays saying app drawer (technical term) will surely confuse some. 



Makx said:


> ^ I got that error when I tried installing zip after adding extra apps, maybe check md5...
> 
> The battery life is good but kitkat seems a bit heavy/laggy.
> what does the kitkat launcher icon do?



nothing. its present because they replaced launcher3 (stock android launcher) with a market app.


----------



## atherq (Feb 23, 2014)

I am facing an issue with kit kat on my p500. Not able to boot into cmw. ROM manager doesn't work, when launched says -' ROM manager stopped working.' When i boot with power + vol- + home, it boots up normally.. 

Any suggestions ? How do update the ROM now ?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2014)

atherq said:


> I am facing an issue with kit kat on my p500. Not able to boot into cmw. ROM manager doesn't work, when launched says -' ROM manager stopped working.' When i boot with power + vol- + home, it boots up normally..
> 
> Any suggestions ? How do update the ROM now ?



It looks as if you don't have recovery installed. Or maybe your hardware keys are just not behaving like you want it to.
Try using this app to boot into recovery: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot

Also PS: VER-8 of Mukulsoni's ROM is out. *forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50421197&postcount=772
 I was unable to flash ver 7. Will try 8 now.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2014)

flash CWM/TWRP/AmonRa using adb.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2014)

Update: Ok. So Ver 8 of Mukulsoni's Kitkat comes with Aroma installer. And boy its awesome!

A wizard like setup (like those while installing Windows)! 
It worked beautifully and successfully installed ver 8. The Aroma setup ask you if you want to do a clean install, or wipe all partitions for clean flash. It then gives you a choice in installing various apps, sound enhancement and music player to install. This is effing awesome!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Update: Ok. So Ver 8 of Mukulsoni's Kitkat comes with Aroma installer. And boy its awesome!
> 
> A wizard like setup (like those while installing Windows)!
> It worked beautifully and successfully installed ver 8. The Aroma setup ask you if you want to do a clean install, or wipe all partitions for clean flash. It then gives you a choice in installing various apps, sound enhancement and music player to install. This is effing awesome!!



Upgrade your phone already bro... Its time to move on from Optimus One onto faster phones... The difference can be tremendous...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Upgrade your phone already bro... Its time to move on from Optimus One onto faster phones... The difference can be tremendous...



I want to. But I don't find my phone old. Upgrading would be injustice to those devs who are still bringing out updates to this little legend. 
Btw, what phone did you moved on to?


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes the difference is far huge..
I had zte blade which was on KitKat too and moved on to moto g.. 
It's ten times better than I actually thought it would be since I already had KitKat...
And I'm yet to root the phone


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I want to. But I don't find my phone old. Upgrading would be injustice to those devs who are still bringing out updates to this little legend.
> Btw, what phone did you moved on to?



My little sister upgraded to Nexus 4 last September, and I took her old Galaxy Nexus, put Cyanogenmod 11 on it, and it is superb... Decent gaming machine. 720p screen is awesome too...

Galaxy Nexus might be completely outdated compared to the new phones today (including the affordable Moto G) but Cyanogenmod can really kick it to the next level... Many times better than the stalwart Optimus One...


----------



## atherq (Feb 26, 2014)

It worked but quite amusing ! I tapped the ROM zip file and it launched the ROM manager. I selected 'reboot and install' and it worked. 
Thanks for your advice guys.


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2014)

My Optimus One turns 3 Years old today


----------



## Don (Feb 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> My Optimus One turns 3 Years old today



Couple of days more for me! Battery life has gone bad though. Doesn't matter because i have LG G2 now!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel sad for all you who whines about LG Optimus P500 now after you got more so called "advanced" phones. :/

I love my O1, and will love it no matter what. At Mukilsoni's 4.2.2 ver 8 its the most stable ROM *ever*! The only thing I miss on this is Bluetooth tethering. But USB tethering works.

Almost everyone who owned O1 have forget how powerful it is. :'(


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> My Optimus One turns 3 Years old today



I had bought mine on 20th March 2011. I used until the first week of September 2013... So, still got 2.5 years out of a 10k phone... Not bad... Sold it for 3k... 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I feel sad for all you who whines about LG Optimus P500 now after you got more so called "advanced" phones. :/
> 
> I love my O1, and will love it no matter what. At Mukilsoni's 4.2.2 ver 8 its the most stable ROM *ever*! The only thing I miss on this is Bluetooth tethering. But USB tethering works.
> 
> Almost everyone who owned O1 have forget how powerful it is. :'(



It was not powerful. Had to overclock it to 748 MHz for decent performance... Countless hacks and custom kernels made it a manageable phone... But the new phones of today are truely beyond what Optimus One could accomplish... Just the pleasure of playing Need for Speed on the Galaxy Nexus is worth it... The camera is a lot better too... And high ppi screen. Once you upgrade, you cannot go back.


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2014)

Ques. Which is the most stable ROM for O1 for long term use? link me too please.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2014)

Neo said:


> Ques. Which is the most stable ROM for O1 for long term use? link me too please.



The latest ver 8 Rom from Mukulsoni is the most stable one as of yet.
@androidfan: I do have Nexus 7 for that awesome gaming experience. But I would never leave my first love O1!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> I had bought mine on 20th March 2011. I used until the first week of September 2013... So, still got 2.5 years out of a 10k phone... Not bad... Sold it for 3k...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



agreed. O1 is getting old. One can't expect a 3yr old phone to perform like new after flashing numerous roms and historical h/w. But must say the journey so long has been absolutely spectacular. Superb battery backup, decent screen and excellent DEV support. And the most impressive part of O1 has to be its build quality. I have dropped my mobile more number of times than my dad dropped his Nokia in 5-6yrs yet not a single crack or deep scratch. The black back cover does excellent job at hiding those small marks and scratches. Only the menu button has completely decolourised while the outer silver rim too has a bunch of big scratches.

My last mobile was Motorola ROKR E6e which died under 2yr. That says a lot about the way i use mobile. Kudos to LG for not compromising with the build and XDA for not allowing this piece of antique to become a part of legacy device.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2014)

sam said:


> agreed. O1 is getting old. One can't expect a 3yr old phone to perform like new after flashing numerous roms and historical h/w. But must say the journey so long has been absolutely spectacular. Superb battery backup, decent screen and excellent DEV support. And the most impressive part of O1 has to be its build quality. I have dropped my mobile more number of times than my dad dropped his Nokia in 5-6yrs yet not a single crack or deep scratch. The black back cover does excellent job at hiding those small marks and scratches. Only the menu button has completely decolourised while the outer silver rim too has a bunch of big scratches.
> 
> My last mobile was Motorola ROKR E6e which died under 2yr. That says a lot about the way i use mobile. Kudos to LG for not compromising with the build and XDA for not allowing this piece of antique to become a part of legacy device.



Completely agree... I had also dropped my phone countless times... Phone got wet in the rain many times... Worked like a charm... Nothing could stop it...


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2014)

I tried flashing mukilson's ver. 8 yesterday but i was constantly getting fastboot mode. i  first flashed it without wiping anything as instructions said but that didn;t work. so i tried again after wiping everything but again in vain. Any help here please?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2014)

Neo said:


> I tried flashing mukilson's ver. 8 yesterday but i was constantly getting fastboot mode. i  first flashed it without wiping anything as instructions said but that didn;t work. so i tried again after wiping everything but again in vain. Any help here please?



Lot of people getting Flashboot message, including me the first time. There's a trick here acknowledged by Mukulsoni too.

In the Installer (Aroma installer) select atleast one app in every section, including one app in music enhancement and one music player.
Profit.


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2014)

^^works like a charm. thank you/ btw kitkat is kind of laggy. back to oxygen 2.3.2


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeysus!! People still talking about Optimus One.. Makes me so nostalgic... 

LG should reboot the Optimus One...

Imagine if they make an Optimus Two, with Snapdragon 805 with unlocked bootloader and other nerd stuff...


----------



## kaz (Feb 28, 2014)

I will get it next year then


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> LG should reboot the Optimus One...
> 
> Imagine if they make an Optimus Two, with Snapdragon 805 with unlocked bootloader and other nerd stuff...



Reboots are fail. Legends of same breed are not born twice.
My next target is Nexus 6. (Or Nexus 5 if N6 turns out 6".. too big ).


----------



## Don (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Almost everyone who owned O1 have forget how powerful it is. :'(



It *was*. Sorry bro.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2014)

Now on version 9... Check it out if you haven't


----------



## pratik385 (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm on mukulsoni's KitKat - v10.3
Its really a slow ROM 

Any suggestions for faster Kitkat or JB ROMS>?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2014)

try v12. i am on v11 and its lags a lot.


----------



## kaz (May 29, 2014)

sam said:


> try v12. i am on v11 and its lags a lot.



I have upgraded from v11 to v12 and both are the same for me.... Even v11 never lagged....

Maybe you should do a clean install [MENTION=103637]pratik385[/MENTION]


----------



## pratik385 (May 29, 2014)

okay, I will do a fresh install of v12!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for replying quickly guys! cheers


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, 
FM works on version12?
I've spirit FM so does it work in India? how?


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

No idea..havent tried ever


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

What is the most stable, quick and responsive ROM for O1? 
My O1 is running on CM9 but it is laggy as hell even though there are no apps running in background.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> What is the most stable, quick and responsive ROM for O1?
> My O1 is running on CM9 but it is laggy as hell even though there are no apps running in background.



CM 11 by mukulsoni...Using it since Ver.1 now on ver. 12


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

Is it lag free? I just need it to not take a second or more for every message or dialogue to pop up.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

Not super fast, but its usable like 1-2 secs to open message app and same for message threads....
[DEV][ROM][4.4.2][CM11] KITKAT for LG-P500 [WIP][VER-12 OTA] - xda-developers the 1st post guides you for everything you need to know


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2014)

I finally sold my p500 after 4 years of use.
got a HTC Desire 210 in exchange.
Bought it for 13k and sold it for 1.2k - it was a good phone.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I finally sold my p500 after 4 years of use.
> got a HTC Desire 210 in exchange.
> Bought it for 13k and sold it for 1.2k - it was a good phone.



Absolutely... An excellent phone... Tough, solid built quality... Literally waterproof... My O1 got wet so many times, and still worked like a boss...


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

I won't sell it when I get a new one  Its 3years 4months old now...Have promised father to use it for 4years


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine's 4 year old too. Never had a single problem.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2014)

I have started to casually throw the phone around. In hopes that it goes kaput, and I get a reason to buy Nexus 6 (which is not discontinued btw)


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I have started to casually throw the phone around. In hopes that it goes kaput, and I get a reason to buy Nexus 6 (which is not discontinued btw)



once I stepped on the screen of the phone (kept my heel on it) screen was still okay.
My phone's button backlight was gone - no light
the back button had stopped almost completely
the power button was almost dead
apart from that everything worked like a charm.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder how many drops mine has survived, once it stopped at the edge of stairs three/four floors high..Almost had a heartattack then  ...Even the newer ones now with Gorilla Glass 3/4/5 breaks easily, O1 has a great build....
All my buttons are working fine except the power on/off, which requires hard pressings....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like Nokia 3310 have a competitor! 
Anyone ready to make memes on LG Optimums One?


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL. But I think its not that much popular phone, most people will use google


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

I regret not breaking the phone for "smash the past" contest. That would have been a glorious death for it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Is it lag free? I just need it to not take a second or more for every message or dialogue to pop up.



don't move dalvik to SDcard. also install FastReboot to free ram every once in a while.



kaz said:


> I won't sell it when I get a new one  Its 3years 4months old now...Have promised father to use it for 4years



3yr 1month old. waiting for ARM v8 to show up in some Motorola mobile. ARM v7 will have similar fate in 2yr time.



Vyom said:


> I have started to casually throw the phone around. In hopes that it goes kaput, and I get a reason to buy Nexus 6 (which is not discontinued btw)



you are more likely to crack the floor before O1 shows any visible damage.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 29, 2014)

> don't move dalvik to SDcard. also install FastReboot to free ram every once in a while.


Crap. Did that during installation. Anyway to change this?


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 29, 2014)

I retired Optimus One from duty last Friday as I bought Nexus 5 32gb black @ 24,800/-
Hope its a worthy successor to the Legend O1 (3.5 yrs)


----------



## ZTR (Jun 30, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> I retired Optimus One from duty last Friday as I bought Nexus 5 32gb black @ 24,800/-
> Hope its a worthy successor to the Legend O1 (3.5 yrs)



Where did you get N5 32gb for 24.8k?!?!
eBay?
If so do post the link


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

sam said:


> 3yr 1month old. waiting for ARM v8 to show up in some Motorola mobile. ARM v7 will have similar fate in 2yr time.



True...Any idea when ARMv8 devices would show up? Now Android L is 64bit, right?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2014)

kaz said:


> True...Any idea when ARMv8 devices would show up? Now Android L is 64bit, right?



3 mobiles already leaked with Snapdragon 410 so July onward there should be a few announcements with mainstream availability by Q4. Android L is 64bit compatible but works fine in 32bit. 64bit doesn't matter but v8 itself does. ARM's prediction (and Anandtech backed it) is 50% performance boost moving from Cortex A7 to A53. same for Cortex A15 vs A57.



Chetan1991 said:


> Crap. Did that during installation. Anyway to change this?



last time i did my phone started lagging a lot. not sure if the SD card was slow or some other reason. only way is to flash again.


----------



## tomwilling (Jun 30, 2014)

LG lunches new Android KitKat and provide new interesting features


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2014)

sam said:


> 3 mobiles already leaked with Snapdragon 410 so July onward there should be a few announcements with mainstream availability by Q4. Android L is 64bit compatible but works fine in 32bit. 64bit doesn't matter but v8 itself does. ARM's prediction (and Anandtech backed it) is 50% performance boost moving from Cortex A7 to A53. same for Cortex A15 vs A57.



Now that we are certain that Nexus isn't discontinued, I hope next Nexus arrive soon with Snapdragon 410. That would be my next target after my P500.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 30, 2014)

I moved dalvik cache to SDcard during installation. Is it possible to undo that without re-installation?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> I moved dalvik cache to SDcard during installation. Is it possible to undo that without re-installation?



you don't need to unless you feel the mobile has become slow.



Vyom said:


> Now that we are certain that Nexus isn't discontinued, I hope next Nexus arrive soon with Snapdragon 410. That would be my next target after my P500.



will be interesting to find which chipset Nexus 6 ships with. Word is Snapdragon 808/810 (Cortex A57) won't be available this year. Tegra K1 maybe? Google been using Tegra in almost all new experimental devices.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 1, 2014)

So I ran the CM11 setup again (without wiping cache), this time not choosing to move dalvik, and phone seems a bit quicker. But all the storage space is gone, with only 15 mb left. Besides low storage icon, it says some system functionalities my not work. 
Can Link2SD help with that? If so, how? Or is there any other way? I've never used Link2SD.


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

1st you need to create an EXT partion and use that to install apps...Intall links2sd and select to create ext partition script, but dont reboot...In setting select auto link apps and then reboot the phone...

Try to uninstall some system apps to free space....Even if you don't get free space, keep rebooting the device  I have many apps installed all on EXT partition and 74mb is free now


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 1, 2014)

With Link2SD you can move almost all user installed applications to a 2nd EXT primary partition on the SD card.

Also it can integrate any updates of system applications into system space freeing up user memory. 

You can also convert OEM bloatware and applications such as YouTube into user applications from system applications and further link them to SD card. This also frees up space in the system area of internal memory. (depending on the way your phone is setup this might help greatly in improving responsiveness.)

Please take note to keep applications critical to you such as Link2SD itself, a root file browser, Titanium Backup etc in the internal memory so that they will be available even when your SD card is not mounted.


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

sam said:


> 3 mobiles already leaked with Snapdragon 410 so July onward there should be a few announcements with mainstream availability by Q4. Android L is 64bit compatible but works fine in 32bit. 64bit doesn't matter but v8 itself does. ARM's prediction (and Anandtech backed it) is 50% performance boost moving from Cortex A7 to A53. same for Cortex A15 vs A57.



Check out Lenovo A805e


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 3, 2014)

So I got my new phone and I'm giving my O1 to my father. Even after setting the dalvik cache to phone's internal memory, it takes some time to open apps. 
So which ROM will be very stable and quick for the phone? My father isn't very tech savvy so I don't mind putting an old version ROM. It just needs to be snappy.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> So I got my new phone and I'm giving my O1 to my father. Even after setting the dalvik cache to phone's internal memory, it takes some time to open apps.
> So which ROM will be very stable and quick for the phone? My father isn't very tech savvy so I don't mind putting an old version ROM. It just needs to be snappy.



Why don't you try JB or ICS Roms. Previous roms from hephappy were Gold back in the days. It still is, if you don't mind missing out on a lot of features.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 4, 2014)

Any ROM in particular?


----------



## Don (Jul 30, 2014)

The revolution ended for me. Gave away my P500. The best and revolutionary phone i had.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2014)

Don said:


> The revolution ended for me. Gave away my P500. The best and revolutionary phone i had.



And what did you replaced it with? I personally haven't gave up on the phone yet. Its still not 3 yrs old.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2014)

better turn it into a music player like i did with a spare Galaxy Y duos lying around. with already impressive battery life, stripping away network stuff and bloated stuff and switching to airplane mode will give it  around 25-30hrs of music playback.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2014)

sam said:


> better turn it into a music player like i did with a spare Galaxy Y duos lying around. with already impressive battery life, stripping away network stuff and bloated stuff and switching to airplane mode will give it  around 25-30hrs of music playback.



Or a download machine, with a 16/32 GB SD card. Battery wont last long though. But you can keep it on download overnight with charging on.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Or a download machine, with a 16/32 GB SD card. Battery wont last long though. But you can keep it on download overnight with charging on.



Download overnight with Charger connected ?? Are you trying to fry the phone ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Download overnight with Charger connected ?? Are you trying to fry the phone ??



Nope. With torrent and wifi on, the phone also discharges at a much greater rate. With charger it will result in overall rate of a very slow charge. Thereby fulfilling your requirement of a cheap download machine.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Download overnight with Charger connected ?? Are you trying to fry the phone ??



you can also remove battery once the AC is on. have downloaded files over 2G overnight many times, including torrent. it does get hot but no phone fry yet.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

Well idk abt optimus one, but my phone got pretty hot during torrent download with charger connected !!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2014)

RC9 is out. much more stable than RC8. use new CWM or TWRP to flash it else it'll throw error.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update sam. Although the current ROM is perfect (only one bug of phone restarting after Wi-Fi tethering) I will gladly update it yet again.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> only one bug of phone restarting after Wi-Fi tethering



will have to check but pretty sure this bug is still there.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 19, 2014)

No love for the D410(L90) ? I see its quite unpopular here. Most devs are coming from Russia and other such countries. Thought about opening a thread but I see nobody has it.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> No love for the D410(L90) ? I see its quite unpopular here. Most devs are coming from Russia and other such countries. Thought about opening a thread but I see nobody has it.



There a few buyers here, but not sure if they are using it....Its a good phone but after Mi3 launch I don't think many people are interested in it....

Even though start a thread...Every phone/brand has a thread here


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 19, 2014)

Hmm.... very true.

Though quite surprisingly, the XDA thread is quite busy with porting CM11 on to it.

[Rom][DEV][4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11 for LG L90


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2014)

now with f2fs file system (kernel 3.x): CyanogenMod 11.0 for LG Optimus One [F2FS]. They are squeezing the last drop of performance out of this super ancient hardware.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

sam said:


> now with f2fs file system (kernel 3.x): CyanogenMod 11.0 for LG Optimus One [F2FS]. They are squeezing the last drop of performance out of this super ancient hardware.



I have been watching this thread for long now I need a new sd card


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

It's all good and all that most of the Proud Optimus Onwers have upgraded to modern phones, but it's not good on sam's part to completely revamp the first post of this thread.
Where is the List of O1 owners went? :'( 
 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] ... !!! ???!! !!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2014)

lol this thread has my dupe account
*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar103135_3.gif


----------



## kaz (Oct 17, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I was never added to that list


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> It's all good and all that most of the Proud Optimus Onwers have upgraded to modern phones, but it's not good on sam's part to completely revamp the first post of this thread.
> Where is the List of O1 owners went? :'(
> [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] ... !!! ???!! !!



new members came in while most upgraded to better ones. apologies for removing names but the first post required some serious maintenance.

on side news, my O1 soft bricked. new roms keep throwing invalid signature error in boot, turning off signature check causes FC once rom gets flashed. anyone have any idea/experience to fix this issue.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

sam said:


> new members came in while most upgraded to better ones. apologies for removing names but the first post required some serious maintenance.
> 
> on side news, my O1 soft bricked. new roms keep throwing invalid signature error in boot, turning off signature check causes FC once rom gets flashed. anyone have any idea/experience to fix this issue.



Well, that's ok. I couldn't get the old version of post from Web archive or google cache, so I guess I will just leave it at that. Atleast we have this thread which have all the members documented for posterity. 

As far as the issue of force close is concerned, I think you have the maximum experience. I never tried to upgrade ROM after mukulsoni's v12 ROM. Have you tried flashing any Old working ROM?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> As far as the issue of force close is concerned, I think you have the maximum experience. I never tried to upgrade ROM after mukulsoni's v12 ROM. Have you tried flashing any Old working ROM?



nope. but flashing custom recovery too throws same error. used 2 different memory cards. tried using kdz put that POS cant even detect my mobile.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2014)

This month marked the 4th year of the release of Optimus One P500. It was launched in October 2010 and took the market as a storm.

So who all are still using this legend? And who have upgraded to a newer phone and what is that? Please reply! Just for the record.

I for one have upgraded from O1 to Moto X, a worthy upgrade.


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2014)

Optimus One 
OPO/Mi4 coming soon


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This month marked the 4th year of the release of Optimus One P500. It was launched in October 2010 and took the market as a storm.
> 
> So who all are still using this legend? And who have upgraded to a newer phone and what is that? Please reply! Just for the record.
> 
> I for one have upgraded from O1 to Moto X, a worthy upgrade.



I am still using o1, purchased in june 2011. And i have no intention to upgrade for next 2-3 years


----------



## solanky (Oct 23, 2014)

I have upgraded last month to Redmi 1S.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 23, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I am still using o1, purchased in june 2011. And i have no intention to upgrade for next 2-3 years



Don't punish yourself... Buy a decent phone...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2014)

*I upgraded to Moto X. But something just didn't feel right. I think until I give my adios to Optimus One I can't really move on. So I wrote something about it. Here you go:*

─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
*Saying Adios to my first Android*​
Every once in a while a piece of technology sets it's foot from  inception to reality, that is perceived ahead of its time. It features  tech which makes people awe in wonder. People dream of owning such a  piece of technology that catapults them into the future.

One such  device was my Optimus One P500 (O1 in short), an Android device  manufactured by LG which featured specs which were uncommon at its price  point. Granted it was not supposed to "take you to the future", but it  was as close as you get if you were under a budget. The device had 512  MB of Random Access Memory, which none of the branded manufactures at  the time managed to pull it of in a sub 10k phone. Quickly it became the  most loved gadget by amass and also among the developers at XDA, a  place where developers collaborated for the greater good.

O1 came  with Froyo (Android ver 2.2) when it was launched in October 2010. With  the curves and specs it had it looked a neat little Android gadget to  admire. It was after 9 months of the launch that I came to know about  O1, took me one month time to research, write a blog about it and to  finalize that my next smartphone can only be "the One". After that it  still took me 2 months to save money from teaching programming classes  to school students, apart from doing 9-5 regular job. But it was a good  phone and a gadget worth the hard work to own.

I remember when the  delivery boy from "LetsBuy.com" came to my home and handed me over the  phone while I was fiddling with my wallet to make it lighter. My dad  was surprised by the way I handed hard cash to some stranger who just  arrived at the doorstep. That was my first experience in online shopping  but I trusted it. And it payed off well over the years.

As I  unpacked my first Android phone, a rush of excitement was flowing  through my body. I could hardly control my mental level which were  overloaded from thinking about all the possibilities that the little  gadget lay upon me. The phone also came with a good Leather pouch with  "Google" label on it, a set of headphones and a charger with a long  one meter detachable USB cable. I even created a video of the unpacking  of O1. But partly due to the fact that I was doing that for the first  time and partly because I was so choking up in excitement, the video  came out pretty bad. I never uploaded it on Youtube. But now that I am  sharing my experience I am prepared for a little embarrassment. Below is  the video for your pleasure (along with soft coded subtitles).  Apologies in advance for the out of focus video feed and terrible audio,  but it does document how fluid the UI was when the O1 was running  Froyo, and a thing which I solely started to miss when I upgraded it to  advance versions. But I am getting ahead of time.

​ 
My experience of using O1 stretches to a long 3 years. Here's what happened in excruciating detail.

The  stock Android "Froyo" was very fast and responsive. And I could have  upgraded to "Gingerbread" easily. Yet their was something about being  stock that didn't appeal to me. Getting on the O1 bandwagon later than  most gave me an advantage of the cumulative experiences of various forum  members who went through trial and error while experimenting on their  devices. So I had plethora of options to choose from Custom ROMs,  Kernels, Basebands and Recoveries. But using any of  those customization meant I first had to root the device. Rooting the  device for the uninitiated, means taking full administrative rights. I  wholeheartedly thank    [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] in this regard since he was the one who saved  me from drowning myself in the ocean of perplexity that came along with  experimenting. Even when you have the plethora of experience from other  members, when it comes to messing with your own device nothing can  prepare you from the nerve wrecking moments that comes with them.

The  phone was among the best in hardware but was filled with bloatware  apps. Apps such as "Bollywoodji" were not only unnecessary but also made  the phone a bit slow. So one fine day I decided that I must root my  phone.

It was the start of new year, 2012. After a lot of research  on XDA forums and (Think)digit forum I sat down to unleash true powers  of my phone. I took a deep breath and installed an app which was supposed to root the device. Something was not right, and the process was taking  too much time. I started to become nervous and thought I might not  survive if anything happened to the phone. It was then when I saw sam  online on Facebook. He talked me through the process. He cracked jokes  to help me ease by eagerness to finish the process of rooting and  installing custom ROM over the next several days.

Following in the  spoiler are some of my conversations with him that I am glad to share  today. It feels amazing to look back now and read them again:



Spoiler



_13/01/2012 00:01 --_
*Vyom:* I dont understand... if Android is open source, why we have to take so much pains!
 Sam: so what do you get by open source? does it mean less pain? or it means free to use & brick your mobile?
*Vyom:*  From open source, I mean, why we have to take risks.. why can't be  there full proof method, since every code is so clear... why patches are  needed... such as gingerbreak..
 to root.. why can't their be inbuilt mechanism to allow rooting...
*Sam:* well open source mean free to use & free to share. but safe or not. its something else. gingerbreak? ask LG.
*Vyom:* so even if Android is open source, LG don't want people to take full utilization of their handsets? isnt it?
*Sam:*  actually if you are given root on a stock mobile, most will get access  to system files, fiddle with it & then brick, crash, etc
 yup. kind of like that.


_04/02/2012 18:15 --_
*Sam:*  when optimus one started coming with Android 2.2.1 or 2.2.2, many ppls  at XDA downgraded android. more than half of them bricked mobile.
*Vyom:* Lolwut!
*Sam:*  downgraded to Android 2.2.0 as it was the only rootable android. i half  bricked my mobile but successfully flashed second time. a big relief  that everything went fine.
 i was literally shaking when i clicked proceed button. even if PC shuts off for some reason, mobile will be dead
 then I didn't have UPS in my PC
*Vyom:* O.O
 You are a gambler my friend!


_05/02/2012 16:44_
*Vyom:* Hi... Help me! Stuck at Oxygen logo!  
*Sam:* oops. so ur mobile is bricked?
*Vyom:* NOOO. its not bricked!
*Sam:* lol i know. just kidding
*Vyom:* see what happened.. It took just 2 min.. to flash
*Sam:* ok.... so tell me what u have done till now. step by step. everything.


_05/02/2012 17:14 --_
*Vyom:* MAN! I got scared a little... when I saw that even after removing battery... Oxygen logo was still there!
*Sam:* !!!
*Vyom:* Then I realized, that it (my phone) was connected to USB!  
*Sam:* ghost
 rofl
*Vyom:* My phone RUNS W/O battery TOO!!! Just like LAPTOPS!
 O.O
*Sam:* i'll try that too with my mobile
 mobile runs on electricity, not battery. lol
Anyone seen new Android (Lollipop) adverts where they advertise Android as AND-riod? Well look who coined this term first:


_05/02/2012 17:26 --_
*Vyom:* Btw.. Arc retaines the ANDROID logo...
*Sam:* haven't used arc yet
 AND DROID logo sounds better



Phone  was the same. Hardware was the same. And it was not supposed to run  "ICS". But it was running it quite fluidly. A generation passed and then  came "Jellybean". We thought we might not be able to enjoy the  advantages of "Project Butter". But we were simply wrong. Due to efforts  of developers at XDA we got a brand new ROM that was based on  Jellybean. Our happiness knew no bound back then.

In the spring of  2014, "Kitkat" arrived. I remember how I started to eat Kitkat  chocolates since I thought we can't have the flavor of Kitkat on our  legendary P500. But destiny had something else in mind. Mukulsoni, a  teenage developer had done the seemingly impossible thing. He ported  Kitkat on our age old but smartest smartphone. Our devices had  unofficially started to take advantage of "Project Svelte"! We were on  ninth cloud.

Kudos to developers like Mukulsoni and hephappy and lupohirp and franciscofranco and fserve  and more! Thanks  to them we could enjoy things never in our life we had imagined. In  total Optimus One saw five generations of Android development (and still  counting).

But the 4 year old hardware can only bear so much.  ROM's which were ported by extremely talented developers worked  flawlessly. But the app industry doesn't have a generous bunch of  people. Apps get bigger as time progresses. Be it feature addition or  bug fixing, an app never stops to grow. Demands of requirement for  playing games also kept on increasing. Due to this our beloved Optimus  One had more and more bloated apps to run. But in the limited internal  memory which it had it was becoming increasingly difficult to house. So  as time went by we started to feel that the age of Optimus Prime is  nearing its end. It was not due to any shortcomings of the device itself, but to the fact that app industry had grew up to a point that even basic applications needed a plethora of space to install.

The  start of year 2014 marked a turning point for Android devices.  Motorola's Moto G with its budget friendly but feature rich phone shook  the mobile market for good. Devices with better specs and designs under  10k stared to emerge. Even companies never heard of  before like Oppo,  Gionee and Xiaomi started to bring out economical devices. Hence many of  the people who originally bought P500 started to upgrade. Almost  everyone upgraded to devices with higher specs and more features. In our  very own forum, sam moved onto Moto G 2nd generation.

But there  are people who are still using O1 and some who still want to use it for  coming years.    [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] for example wants to upgrade to Mi4 when it arrives  but    [MENTION=47131]happy17292[/MENTION] still wish to use his O1 for next 2-3 years. I for one  decided to move onto Moto X, not because O1 wasn't a good phone, but  because app industry needs people to upgrade their phone so that they  can push more feature rich apps and games.

Whatever phone we use  in future, one thing is for sure, I can never forget the importance that  it had in my life. The immersion it gave to me. I would never forget  the thrill of trying out new ROM's and the risk that came along with it.  LG's P500 was my first smartphone and it gave me a chance to see how  software can have no boundaries. The device also brought many people  together, from forum members to developers at XDA, we came together to  explore new horizons and uncharted territories. No matter if LG's P500  was your first smartphone or second, one thing is for sure, we can never  forget the things it taught us.

On a personal note, even after I  have bought Moto X, the P500 won't just fade away from my memory any  time soon, and will still be a secondary phone to which I can rely on.  But when it comes to daily driver now, I say my adios to the almighty  legend. And hope the best for many other people who still would be using  the Optimus One, a gadget one of its kind!

─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

And now.. some of my initial posts on this thread. Reading myself back when I first got my O1 makes me feel nostalgic!



Spoiler






tmanikandan said:


> Our thread crossed 1 lakh views   . Kudos to everyone who visited and posted in this thread
> @krishnandhu - Thanks once again for the screenshots and hope u r enjoying a good battery life .





Vyom said:


> Kudos  to persons like me, who just visits to see updates since he doesn't  have an O1 now, but know it will be useful in the future!





Vyom said:


> Looks like you are desperate for the prices of O1 to be reduced.
> I am too. Don't know what's the motive behind LG for not reducing the  price is. But I am guessing it has got something to do with it's  undeniable success.
> Btw, if O1 doesn't reduce it's price, I think I am gonna buy a dual sim phone along with Aakash Android Tablet.





Vyom said:


> Well,  at the moment, the cheapest rate on which you can get O1 is Letsbuy.  The current cost if Rs 8999 including a bluetooth. Trust me, I just  placed an order for the same, after two months of planning. Although  Flipkart is more reliable but they are selling it for Rs. 9700, and that  too w/o Bluetooth. But their service rocks. So decision is yours.
> Also,  can't say about others, but sellers like Flipkart and Letsbuy usually  sell for free shipping. Which means, you would have to pay the exact  amount as quoted in final transaction, and not a single rupee  more.





Vyom said:


> You can try. Although AMEXLB is  "supposed" to work with only American Express Card, many claims it  worked on other cards too.
> But, it didn't for my ICICI Net banking, when I had tried.
> Edit:
> *I am now a proud owner of an O1 !*
> ...


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *I upgraded to Moto X.*



Congratulations on upgrading to Moto X... 



Vyom said:


> Kudos to developers like Mukulsoni and hephappy and lupohirp and franciscofranco and fserve and more! Thanks to them we could enjoy things never in our life we had imagined. In total Optimus One saw five generations of Android development (and still counting).



I remember them too... They were awesome developers... Worked hard to bring great versions of android on the Optimus One... I will always be thankful...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2014)

looking back it surprises me too how i supported and finally bought a mobile from a brand that people know for making fridge, tvs and washing machine. everyone said this mobile will die in a year as LG was not a phone brand, showing new Android OS running on a phone from a "TV" brand was the best way to shut their mouth. it was because of this mobile that i decided to join Android development and thats kind of helped in the long run. more importantly, getting up close and personal with such an advanced OS, fiddling with the files, semi-bricking it, revival taught a lot. it was because of the community at xda as well as here gave me a headstart and encouraged us to try new things specially experimenting with stupid ideas.

now most of us have switched to different, smarter and way faster phones but it was only because of Optimus One & the devs that we can say are experienced with anything Android instead of being another simple user.



Spoiler



*Sam:*  downgraded to Android 2.2.0 as it was the only rootable android. i half  bricked my mobile but successfully flashed second time. a big relief  that everything went fine.
 i was literally shaking when i clicked proceed button. even if PC shuts off for some reason, mobile will be dead
 then I didn't have UPS in my PC
*Vyom:* O.O
 You are a gambler my friend!

_05/02/2012 17:14 --_
*Vyom:* MAN! I got scared a little... when I saw that even after removing battery... Oxygen logo was still there!
*Sam:* !!!
*Vyom:* Then I realized, that it (my phone) was connected to USB!  
*Sam:* ghost
 rofl
*Vyom:* My phone RUNS W/O battery TOO!!! Just like LAPTOPS!
 O.O
*Sam:* i'll try that too with my mobile
 mobile runs on electricity, not battery. lol



had to say i (or more like we) took some serious gambles with this mobile. but that paid off. we enjoyed new Android release for 3 years while most prefer sticking to "stock".



Vyom said:


> On a personal note, even after I  have bought Moto X, the P500 won't just fade away from my memory any  time soon, and will still be a secondary phone to which I can rely on.  But when it comes to daily driver now, I say my adios to the almighty  legend. And hope the best for many other people who still would be using  the Optimus One, a gadget one of its kind!



well my O1 no longer works thanks to non functioning rom but it'll be fun to check if it can run Android Lollypop. chances are it'll just like Kitkat, out of the box.


----------



## noobdroid (Jan 1, 2015)

*BID ADIEU TO MY O1*​
Ahh yes it does mark 4 years of our beloved O1.
Dammit.. Gives me chills thinking about how I got my beloved O1.
I can remember how I was unsure about buying a touchscreen phone. My head was filled up with so many questions:
- will I be able to type properly or not 
- One handed use will be possible?
It was a sms era and typing was important.
and so many other things came to my head before taking the leap.

Anyhow took the leap of buying a phone which had a thing called "android". Got online news that P500 would be launching in india [No TV Advert no promotion] but I couldn't resist myself from using android so bought Samsung Galaxy 5.
I bought the phone without even knowing what android was capable of, I remember that moment I was so zapped when playing car racing game, tilting my phone would steer the car. Well that's how I was introduced to android and it was effin amazing. 


Month after I bought Galaxy5, O1 was launched sold galaxy 5 to my friend and bought the love of my life.
Me and my 2 other friends bought the phone together we all were so psyched to use the phone I couldn't believe.
I could see the brilliant screen it had in 10k budget, able to run all top apps & many games. Was happy and extremely satisfied for the money I had spent.

Looking for ways to what more O1 or android could do, I stumbled on xda and started to read what people were already exploring the possibilities of the phone and pushing the hardware to the max. Heard the terms "rooting" "recovery" "Kernels" "ROMS". Slowly & steadily started reading and understanding all the terminologies and getting a hang of it. I bet if I had studied this much for my college would have excelled. 

Finally understood that to unlock the potential of device I would need to ROOT it, let me tell you it was the most scariest thing I ever tried at the point of time. Fearing the phone to get bricked I literally peed my pants while waiting for phone to get rooted via adb. Then on it was no looking back, I rooted my phone. Installed ROMs bricked it many times but it never disappointed.

I correctly recall where some of the guys on XDA were trying to get controller working on O1. Devs tried whatever they could think of to get it working on O1. Thats how versatile our device was.

It has been such a long journey since. I moved on to Xperia series and the legacy of O1 was passed to my younger brother. Who then further explored the phone and used it to its maximum potential, he literally ripped apart every piece of the phone and assembled it back for f**k sake to get the back button working.

He moved on to Samsung Note series and the legacy was passed onto my Dad who is happily using the phone.

Started off this thread thinking that is would be a normal discussion of the features of the phone and how we could help each other. BUt this became a sort of legend and it was also featured in magazine as well.

It has been a long journey and thanks for being a part of it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2015)

by mid February we should have eatable (usable) *Lollipop*

Build cm_p500-userdebug-cm-12.0 (Jan 2, 2015 10:08:17 PM)

but the biggest issue is going to be system space as runtime got switched to ART which requires more space for all applications. currently the rom isn't working as it fails to get past the boot screen logo.


----------



## deta (Jan 24, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> I am still using o1, purchased in june 2011. And i have no intention to upgrade for next 2-3 years


same here


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry for bumping this, but how can i connect my O1 to windows 8.1 laptop? i have tried LG usb drivers and model link driver that came with p500 but it didn't worked. Phone is not getting detected so i can't use USB tethering or USB storage. It worked fine with windows 7

ps: am i the only O1 user left here?   its been more than four years and its still going strong.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2015)

You have all the rights to bump this thread. 

I am not using P500 as primary phone, though there's a SIM in it and the phone is being used in family.

IMO, you don't need any special drivers to use USB tethering or even USB storage. If you can, try your phone on Linux, or on another OS, or at friend's PC if possible. 
Also try to use other USB pots (rear if you were trying the front).


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You have all the rights to bump this thread.
> 
> I am not using P500 as primary phone, though there's a SIM in it and the phone is being used in family.
> 
> ...



Tried all threE USB ports. removed and reinstalled drivers but i still don't get that 'turn on USB storage' message on the phone.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you checked if the USB cable isn't faulty?
That sounds like PC doesn't detect the phone at all.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> Sorry for bumping this, but how can i connect my O1 to windows 8.1 laptop? i have tried LG usb drivers and model link driver that came with p500 but it didn't worked. Phone is not getting detected so i can't use USB tethering or USB storage. It worked fine with windows 7
> 
> ps: am i the only O1 user left here?   its been more than four years and its still going strong.



AFAIK you don't need any driver in Windows 8.1 or just in case it doesn't detect, install from here: LG Driver 3.14.1. You may need to Storage > USB computer connection and untick media device (if already ticked).

BTW i still use the mobile but sim doesn't get detected and wifi literally kills the battery. so more or less dead.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Have you checked if the USB cable isn't faulty?
> That sounds like PC doesn't detect the phone at all.





sam said:


> AFAIK you don't need any driver in Windows 8.1 or just in case it doesn't detect, install from here: LG Driver 3.14.1. You may need to Storage > USB computer connection and untick media device (if already ticked).
> 
> BTW i still use the mobile but sim doesn't get detected and wifi literally kills the battery. so more or less dead.



I have tried two different cables, after i uninstalled stock LG drivers, i am now being able to get into usb storage, but USb tethering isn't working. Strangely, wifi tethering is also not working. I get 'limited connectivity' message in my laptop when i try wifi tethering with my phone.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2015)

Try it on Linux. It will rule out any problem in the OS.


----------

